# Let's chat about Brian Atwood's amazing shoes!



## Janban11

I want to order a pair [of Maniacs], but I am not sure if they run small or if I should order them in my usual size. Please let me know if you have any information on the sizing. Thanks!


----------



## ochie

I want to order some brian atwood shoes, they call it atomic, where are you placing your order? thanks


----------



## mishybelle

I tried the tan/nude version on at Intermix in SCP, they run big. Try 1/2 -1 size bigger than you normally wear. I usually wear 36 or 36.5 in Brian Atwood and the 36.5 was snug and the 37 was spot on with some foot pads.


----------



## beduina

I so want those shoes! either the nude or black would make me happy, it looks like they are sold out on that website (intermix)


----------



## purseinsanity

I just got an email today that footcandyshoes.com received a shipment of them!!


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful!


----------



## LavenderIce

purseinsanity said:


> I just got an email today that footcandyshoes.com received a shipment of them!!


 
They have the 120mm version and have practically sold out of the nude.

As far as sizing, I found them TTS.


----------



## ckh04

*LavenderIce*, do you have any modelling pics?   I just ordered a pair of black patent Maniacs from Footcandy and should get them sometime next week.  If I like them, I will try to snag a nude patent pair as well.  I mainly have CL pumps, but none with a hidden platform, so I thought I'd try these new "it" shoes instead!


----------



## MichElemental

I've got them in black and ordered my "larger size" which is a 39.5. Normally I take that in a closed toe. 
My foot measures 9 to just under 9.5 (larger left). In Louboutin open and closed toe I wear 39.5, Jimmy Choo closed toe 39.5, Chanel 40. If that helps.
They were tight but do break in nicely. 
I wore them tonight and love them!
sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs352.snc3/29211_396871282374_569352374_3968999_461601_n.jpg


----------



## LavenderIce

ckh04 said:


> *LavenderIce*, do you have any modelling pics?  I just ordered a pair of black patent Maniacs from Footcandy and should get them sometime next week. If I like them, I will try to snag a nude patent pair as well. I mainly have CL pumps, but none with a hidden platform, so I thought I'd try these new "it" shoes instead!


 
I don't have modeling pics.  The store was pretty empty when I tried them on, so all the SAs were hovering around me.  I didn't think it would be appropriate to take a pic at that time.  I hope you love them!  I think they're a fab "it" shoe!  I would have been very tempted to get them if they were a higher heel height.  They were comfy and they are a nice basic pump.


----------



## melbuyer

I ordered a pair from Footcandy yesterday. I asked for sizing information and they told me most of the women are sizing up in this shoe. I usually wear a 6.5 but they recommended a 7. I do not have a narrow foot so this might not apply to someone with narrow feet.


----------



## ckh04

LavenderIce said:


> I don't have modeling pics.  The store was pretty empty when I tried them on, so all the SAs were hovering around me.  I didn't think it would be appropriate to take a pic at that time.  I hope you love them!  I think they're a fab "it" shoe!  I would have been very tempted to get them if they were a higher heel height.  They were comfy and they are a nice basic pump.



Oh, I thought you meant you had a pair!  No problem, mine should be here shortly and I can figure out the fit.  I sized up half a size, but won't be able to compare to my TTS, unfortunately.


----------



## Frenchie Girl

I just got these from Intermix a week ago. I usually wear an 8 and ordered them in 38.5. The right shoe is a bit snug and I don't think I can return them because I tried them on at home a walked around a bit, now the soles have a little visible smudges. What a bummer! I will put them on Ebay this week. I am so upset, I was planning on wearing them to a wedding in June


----------



## Pishi

^^ you can always have your shoes stretched...


----------



## Frenchie Girl

Stretched, really??? I am scared they may deform the shoe or something, then I won't even be able to sell them. I wonder if they will stretch a little if I walk in them...
I so wanted these, and they are all sold out in NUDE in size 39, which is what I need, I got them in 38.5. :o(


----------



## Pishi

I've had it done with other patent pumps.  If you take it somewhere good, it shouldn't be an issue.  I went up 1/2 size.  If you search the CL forum, they give you lots of advice for other ways to stretch shoes without a cobbler.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Hey hun!! I am more than happy to help you out--I'm actually currently even wearing mine in nude as I write this!! lol. I was in your same dilemma, Brain Atwood does run 1/2 size small just like Christian Louboutin.  I typically wear a size 9 US, 39 EU and have to order a size 9.5 US, 39.5 EU in both designer brands.  However, I probably could have gotten away with the US 9, EU 9.5 because I have very narrow feet but they would not have been nearly as comfortable. I would definitely suggest you size up 1/2 size because the Brian Atwood Maniac does have a very narrow front toe cap box.  I purchased mine from: footcandyshoes.com on pre-order.  They also have these in Black and Red Patent in case you're interested and are getting in another shipment soon in case you don't see your size.  They are based out of California and do not charge tax and ship ground for free!! Good luck in your search, let me know what you think of them!!

XO

P.S. Does anyone know if there are two variations in heel height of the nude patent Brian Atwood Maniac's?? I ordered this style, but upon measuring the heel height they are 4 3/4'', not 5 1/2'' as featured on beaucoup celebs....thanks!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know which stores have this shoe in the NUDE patent in the 5.5"/140mm heel?  FootCandy & Intermix only carry the lower 4 3/4" version.  I got the "smoke" (dark nude) patent 140mm Maniac from last year and would love to find the nude patent but only in the higher heel.


----------



## aprilgolightly

I just purchased a pair of Brian Atwood patent leather with lucite heel going-out sandals. They run true to size. I wear an american size 7 and Louboutin 37.5, but I am a 37 in the Brian Atwood. 37.5 was way too big.


----------



## rnsmelody

The nude patent leather shoes are so hard to find now. Is there any other websites that has them for sale?


----------



## moshi_moshi

I absolutely love this shoe style, love the color and detailing on the back heel.  Unfortunately I can't find them anywhere to try them on.....

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111





​Has anyone ever tried these on or do you own a pair?  I managed to find one place that stocked Brian Atwood while I was in Vegas last week.  Of course they didn't stock the Drama Pump or even the basic Maniac pump so I had to try this pair on.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81117






I could barely hobble around the store in this pair... the pitch was so steep I thought I was going to fall over.  Net-A-Porter says they are both 140mm but the Drama pump only has a 1'' platform while the black shoe has a 1.5''.  Do you think the Drama pump will be as un-walkable as the black shoe?

Should I just go with the more reasonable Maniac?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Brian+Atwood&sid=61286273853111&bmUID=iJX7Vke






Thanks for any advice ladies!​


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

The drama pumps are GORGEOUS! I would pick those over the maniacs. 

I don't own any BA so I can't help with the sizing


----------



## moshi_moshi

*JC* - i've been drooling over the dramas since i saw them but its just such a hassle to buy them and return them if they're impossible for me to walk in 

this would be my first pair of BAs


----------



## randr21

BA's are getting lots of buzz so i'd say buy them now before they shoot up in price like CL's.  Definitely get the drama pump over maniacs...they are more unique and i think the platform difference should help with the balance.  My experience with BA's is that they are relatively TTS.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *randr*!

do you think theyd be easier even though the platform is less on the drama and bigger on the black shoe?  i was also thinking maybe the curved heel made it harder to walk in on the black shoe....


----------



## randr21

I personally have a high arch so i'd prefer the shorter hidden platform with the higher heel, than a higher hidden platform because the height always makes me totter a bit more.

also, i am not super loving the curved heel that BA is doing for most of his shoes this collection.  somehow, the bell bottom-ish heel feels more inelegant to me.  i like the thinness of the heel, which is sexier, but the tip of the heel just ruins it for me.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks again *randr*.... that's what i was thinking.... that the smaller platform was easier to walk in but i wasn't sure if i was just trying to convince myself.... i may have to just order them and see what happens as i really love them.

i'm not a fan of the curved heel either..... it just looks kind of awkward to me


----------



## melbuyer

The Drama pump should arrive at my door any day. I will let you know if I can walk in them. I do have the Maniac in black and I looooooove it! I had a credit at Footcandy and they had the Drama in my size so I ordered it.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Oooohhh post photos when you get them!  Coincidentally I JUST ordered them!  Luckily Footcandy still had my size, NAP was sold out.  I wanted to order the Maniac in Black from Saks too but it's backordered  I wonder if it's in stock at a store?

Can you post photos of your Maniac pumps?


----------



## melbuyer

I received the Drama pumps and they are beautiful. They are a bit difficult to walk in but they look great on! I have meetings all day so I will try to post pics later.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ohh can't wait to see them!!  

mine aren't scheduled to get here till wednesday 

post photos of your maniacs too if you don't mind... i'm ordering a pair of those today too to decide which pair is easier to walk in...do you find that the maniacs are easier to walk in than the dramas?


----------



## linhhhuynh

i still love the regular Maniacs. they are gorgeous


----------



## LavenderIce

moshi_moshi said:


> ohh can't wait to see them!!
> 
> mine aren't scheduled to get here till wednesday
> 
> post photos of your maniacs too if you don't mind... i'm ordering a pair of those today too to decide which pair is easier to walk in...do you find that the maniacs are easier to walk in than the dramas?


 
I tried the Maniacs at Footcandy a few months ago.  They had/have the lower heel height, lower than the Drama.  At the lower height, the Maniacs were very easy to walk in.  I haven't been able to try the higher height Maniac or Drama.  I'm glad you finally found a pair of the Drama.  i know you were looking.  Vegas was a disappointment in terms of their BA stock.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Are there two different heights of maniacs?  I'm ordering a pair from Saks today.....

Thank you!! I'm excited to get them!  Vegas was a terrible dissapointment in terms of BA...they carried him almost NOWHERE...Shoe In had a few styles but I find it very odd they didn't have the maniac...it's like his classic shoe isn't it??  Sorry I did not text you Thursday.... we were just so tired, we went out to dinner at the buffet and hung out in the room.... hope you had a great time!!  Did you stop by the CL boutique?


----------



## am2022

good luck on your search and please do post pics


----------



## Echoes

The black are much, much better than the nude/blush.  More classic styling with the bow and structured heel.


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a pic for the thread... I picked these up yesterday at Footcandy in WC. I took a 38.5 versus my CL size 39.


----------



## babyontheway

Bella! Amazing!  Are they really comfortable?  I definitely need to add these to my wishlist


----------



## moshi_moshi

:bump: *melbuyer* where are you?? lol


----------



## melbuyer

Sorry moshi moshi I have been crazy busy. My camera is no working at the moment. Did you receive your shoes? What do you think? Mine are a bit snug so I may have to stretch them. Would not want to walk long distances in them either but they are beautiful.


----------



## moshi_moshi

tha's okay!  they came to my boyfriends house yesterday but i was in nyc for work....i'm going to try them on tonight... i'll post photos!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

I can't wait to see them! I love the Drama pumps. I don't have any BA but they're on my list! I especially want a pair of LOCAs though!! (purple) I think they're so gorgeous!


----------



## Lola24

I just got my nude patent's in the mail from saks!  I can fluctuate a bit between 36.5 and 37.5  depending on designer.... I ordered 37's and I could probably fit a 37.5 but these seem just fine for me, it's not like I need to squish my foot in or anything and there's a chance a 37.5 would be too long in the foot bed and clumsy, especially once broken in a bit... patent CL's definitely fit more snug on me.


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella,* they are lovely!


----------



## Lola24

I love those Drama's!  I just got my nude maniacs that I preordered on saks.com and I LOVE them.  Very true to size in my opinion, the saks pic definitely makes the heel seem shorter than it is, it's a nice tall heel and I was pleasantly surprised, I thought that maybe it was a shorter heel based on the pics but went with them anyway because I really like their nude and this shoe!


----------



## moshi_moshi

so i received both pairs of shoes (dramas and maniacs) and i guess my toes must be large because i had quite a time trying to stuff my foot in the shoe, i ordered TTS (my CL size) 38.5.  length seemed to be perfect but the toe box scrunched my toes like no tomorrow....

i am returning both pairs but i am ordering another pair of dramas in a 39.  the maniacs are great, ITA *lola* that the heel looks small in the saks photos but that they are a true nice tall heel and if i could keep both i would have.  

get your maniacs now girls because i think this shoe is going to blow up (price too) sooner or later because theyre a great staple.


----------



## LavenderIce

I was wondering what the update on this was *moshi*.  When you get the right size, please post pics.  I need to live vicariously through you.


----------



## katran26

^^ yes! pics


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'll post pics tonight of the drama.... i could get my foot in them but the toebox was KILLER!!  they are gorgeous shoes and surprisingly comfy to walk in and that is despite my toes be squished!


----------



## moshi_moshi

photos of my drama and maniac pumps....


----------



## moshi_moshi

modeling photos of the drama pumps..... please excuse the fact that the shoes don't fit and my dry legs, lol!.... i have a pair of 39s on the way!


----------



## Lola24

The heel on my nude maniacs from Saks looks exactly like the height of your dramas....hmmm, the black ones you got do still look like a higher heel than the picture but my nudes definitely seem even a bit higher, are those maniac that you got slightly shorter in heel height than your dramas?  Just good to note for other girls I think, because it's possible that saks is sending out different heel heights based on what stock they get in, or maybe the black they have are the shorter heel than the nude.... if that even exists which I thought I read that there are different heel heights in maniacs....  I absolutely LOVE mine, I think going with the dramas is a good call, love the black and nude combo!  Hopefully when you get your new size they'll be perfect for you!


----------



## randr21

moshi, the dramas look amazing on you!!!  are these the 39's and are the toes still squished?


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lola* - the heel height is definitely different, the dramas are 140mm/5.5'' with a 30mm/1'' platform... and the maniacs are 120mm/4.75'' also with a 30mm/1'' platform....were the maniacs previously a higher heel height?  the saks website gives the measurements they are selling now.

*randr* - thank you!!  the photos are the too small size.  i knew they were too small but i wanted to show photos of them because i love the style and if anyone wanted to see what they looked like on before they buy a pair because they are selling out fast.  my new ones are being shipped out today


----------



## BellaShoes

moshi, I am in Portland on business later this week, I am hoping Saks or Nordies stocks them as it is a sales tax free state!


----------



## moshi_moshi

hey *bella* - good luck in your hunt for the dramas!!  i would check the store locator on the BA page too...there might be untouched shoe resources, that's how i found Hu's shoes in Georgetown.

iirc i think nordies only carried the suede maniacs and a few other styles......

saks may have them though!


----------



## moshi_moshi

UGHH!!  So i finally get my Drama pumps in the right size and whaddya know they come in different heel heights and these are a 120mm version!!!!  In this particular style they don't look nearly as sexy as the 140mm ones do....... AHHH has anyone seen a 39????


----------



## Lola24

^UGH, I'm so sorry, that sucks!!!  If I see any I'll certainly let you know....


----------



## Lola24

My Maniac's are definitely the heel that you had the black ones in too by the way, I guess it's my foot being smaller causing the slope to look different in the foot arch area.... But now good to know there are two heel heights of Drama's floating around out there, I've only seen those in the 140's...


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *lola*!

yeah, on net-a-porter, footcandy, and BG in store they are both definitely 140mm

so ladies if you are ordering from Hu's they are 120mm just an FYI!


----------



## matilda82

Ladies, I need your advice, I bought these shoes recently and got them in a mail yesterday.  I bought 37, because on saks website it says they run true to size.  But they are very uncomfortable (especially in toe box area-I can't even move my toes).
The truth is that for the past few years I was living in my flats, flip flops and uggs, so maybe that's so high heel shoes should feel-uncomfortable.  I don't know if I should return these or get 37,5 or just forget about these shoes all together.


----------



## Lola24

I'm a small 7 and can wear some 6.5 but also some 7.5, 7 is my safe size to order online though (even though I chance it when I find something I love in a 6.5 or 7.5).  Anyway, I just got my maniacs in 7 from Saks especially since they said they ran true to size and they're perfect on me, the more I try them on the more comfortable they feel.  When I first put them on they seemed a bit snug but I walked around the house a bit and tried them on a handful of times and now they feel perfect!  I would say, if you can never fit into a 6.5 then you're probably a good candidate to try these in a 37.5 for a better fit.  I think they're close to true to size but maybe a quarter of a size small which is perfect for me because I'm just barely a 7.  I just LOVE this shoe though!  Good luck!


----------



## gattaca09

I have the 140mm nude Maniacs and those definitely run small.  I am a 35.5 and I purchased these in a 36.5 - A 36 would have been best, but I was unable to find a 36 in the 140mm version.  A footpad does the trick for the 36.5 for me.


----------



## Lola24

mine are the 120's I believe....


----------



## moshi_moshi

i found that they run a 1/2 size small, i am generally a 38.5 and i ordered the maniacs in a 38.5 and my toes were so squished i could barely get the shoe on..... order a 1/2 up and you should be fine.


----------



## P.Y.T.

gattaca09 said:


> *I have the 140mm* nude Maniacs and those definitely run small. I am a 35.5 and I purchased these in a 36.5 - A 36 would have been best, but I was unable to find a 36 in the 140mm version. A footpad does the trick for the 36.5 for me.


 

OMG, I've been trying to locate a pair forever but can never find my size!
May I ask where you purchased yours from?? I also want the 140mm!
And I too have tiny feet. I wear a 35.5...


----------



## Lola24

^saks.com has the 120's which I happen to think are a lovely height, especially for a smaller foot, you get a great arch effect.... anyway, there seems to be 35.5 in bordeaux and small sizes in black and nude.... of course they're not the 140's but honestly, the heel is quite substantial, I love the nude 120's I just got from them!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you for the info! But I prefer the 140's...


----------



## gattaca09

P.Y.T. said:


> OMG, I've been trying to locate a pair forever but can never find my size!
> May I ask where you purchased yours from?? I also want the 140mm!
> And I too have tiny feet. I wear a 35.5...


 
I bought mine last spring from Intermix. Unfortunately for 140mm lovers, they no longer carry them in that height. Honestly, I haven't found any 140mm options online for smaller sizes. One thing I would suggest to you would be to call Bergdorf Goodman's Shoe Salon in NYC (I am pretty sure that Brian has tweeted (@aston20133) that Maniacs can be purchased there). All else fails, email or call the company; contact info can be found at www.brianatwood.com. Be sure to report back with updates if you do!!! 

If you are normally a 35.5 like me I would say that you need a 36 in 140mm Maniacs.


----------



## P.Y.T.

gattaca09 said:


> I bought mine last spring from Intermix. Unfortunately for 140mm lovers, they no longer carry them in that height. Honestly, I haven't found any 140mm options online for smaller sizes. One thing I would suggest to you would be to call Bergdorf Goodman's Shoe Salon in NYC (I am pretty sure that Brian has tweeted (@aston20133) that Maniacs can be purchased there). All else fails, email or call the company; contact info can be found at www.brianatwood.com. Be sure to report back with updates if you do!!!
> 
> If you are normally a 35.5 like me I would say that you need a 36 in 140mm Maniacs.


 
OMG! You're too sweet. Thank you for the info...


----------



## BattyBugs

I have a pair in nude on pre-order from Saks. I think I ordered my US TTS. Sounds like that may have been a mistake. I really hope not.


----------



## Lola24

^I got mine from saks and ordered my true size (in 120's) and they're actually so incredibly comfortable, wore them through an entire wedding saturday and they even seem to be loosening up and molding to my foot!  I'm a pretty solid 7/37, like in miu miu I'm 37, dior 37 (sometimes 36.5), Louboutin 37 (sometimes 37.5) and I got my maniacs in 37..... hopefully yours fit you well when you get them!


----------



## deango

*Brian Atwood Maniac Pump Resort 2011*


----------



## deango




----------



## Ilgin

OMFG, THE MINTS ARE TDF !!!


----------



## Lola24

OMG, I love the orange and blue!


----------



## babyontheway

WOW- those are different (in a good way).


----------



## gattaca09

The drama pump is available in a 39 on net-a-porter right now!  Go get 'em moshi_moshi!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I just bought these in the 120mm heel for my son's SO for Christmas.
I have a pair of the nude maniac 120 and they are the most comfortable shoes!


----------



## am2022

ladies:  INTERMIXONLINE has the maniac pumps in olive in all sizes.. very pretty!!! and tempting!!!  but ive bought too much shoes lately.


if you sign up for their email lust list, you get a coupon for 15% off

good luck!


----------



## theflowergirl

I like the maniac but I'm totally in love with the black Drama's


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW, love the royal blue


----------



## NANI1972

How does the Atwood Nude compare to the Louboutin Nude?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nani*, it is very similar to the Bianca nude IRL (same as your avatar).


----------



## am2022

love it when we lose our minds over shoes!!! 



Ilgin said:


> OMFG, THE MINTS ARE TDF !!!


----------



## Ilgin

amacasa said:


> love it when we lose our minds over shoes!!!


----------



## gattaca09

NANI1972 said:


> How does the Atwood Nude compare to the Louboutin Nude?


 
IMO the Atwood nudes are just slightly darker - the classic Loub nude is more pink where the Atwood nude is almost smokier - a touch of grey in comparison.


----------



## deango

There are two nude versions of the BA "Maniac".  One in Smoke Nude, which released in 2009, and one in lighter Nude, released in 2010.  The Smoke Nude is extremely hard to find (especially in 140mm) because it is more flattering, and it was on almost every celebrity feet.  According to Rachel Zoe, it is a red-carpet must-have

http://www.wwd.com/footwear-news/rachel-zoes-good-taste-3199602

*Smoke Nude:*










*Lighter Nude:*








(pics from mrsronaldo of tpf)

Intermix just got another BA light-nude pump, which is quite similar to the Maniac, but with bigger, chunkier heel.  
http://www.intermixonline.com/product/designers/brian+atwood/nude+patent+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## deango

*Smoke Nude in 120mm heel:*


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks for the info ladies. I think I will be trying to hunt down the lighter Nude.


----------



## materialgurl

where can i get brian atwood in NYC??


----------



## NANI1972

Hi ladies,

Does anyone have a pic of the Maniac pump in the Purple/Grey Suede? I have looked online and can't seem to find anything. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## lmac408

In NYC, Saks has probably the best selection (and it's not even that great) -- I recently bought Nude Maniacs there.


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone found these recently?? I am dying to own a pair! 36.5, 140mm


----------



## BellaShoes

I am desperately seeking a Maniac 140mm... does anyone know where to find them?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *rdgldy*!

Does anyone know a retailer (brick and mortar or online) that carries the 140mm Maniac?


----------



## BellaShoes

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know which stores have this shoe in the NUDE patent in the 5.5"/140mm heel?  FootCandy & Intermix only carry the lower 4 3/4" version.  I got the "smoke" (dark nude) patent 140mm Maniac from last year and would love to find the nude patent but only in the higher heel.



I would LOVE to find the 140mm....


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone?


----------



## deango

I believe this one (with chunkier heel) is 140mm 

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/designers/brian+atwood/nude+patent+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## babyontheway

Nani- did you get them?



NANI1972 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of the Maniac pump in the Purple/Grey Suede? I have looked online and can't seem to find anything. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

Hey Girl!

Not the purple/grey suede, but I did manage to get the Leopard pony hair Maniac on sale! And I have the Nude Maniac being delivered today!


----------



## deango

The "Maniac" 120 just arrived at mytheresa.com in 3 colors

Lighter Nude
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/MANIAC-PUMPS-p-15160.html

Black
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/MANIAC-PUMPS-p-15164.html

Orange
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/MANIAC-PUMPS-p-15165.html


----------



## Veer12

Beautiful!


----------



## NANI1972

Just got my Nudes yesterday! LOVE THEM!!!! Sorry for the bad iphone pic.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Nani. Are they 120mm? Saks?


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fabulous Nani!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Nani. Are they 120mm? Saks?



 and  Need an SA? Let me know. I just got my Leopard ones today too! Fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHH, are the leopards 120 or 140? PICS!


----------



## NANI1972

Hehe, ok two quick pics. They are 120.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani, they are fantastic!


----------



## chloegirl

NANI1972 said:


> and  Need an SA? Let me know. I just got my Leopard ones today too! Fabulous!



LOVE your Maniacs!  Can you PM me with you SA's info?  TIA!


----------



## chloegirl

NANI1972 said:


> and  Need an SA? Let me know. I just got my Leopard ones today too! Fabulous!



LOVE your Maniacs!  Can you PM me with you SA's info?  TIA!


----------



## babyontheway

NANI- congrats!  I love them both.  They are uber comfy too!  I just got my sale pair today


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Baby!! Where did you find yours on sale? Which color way? Heel?


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Bella,chloegirl and baby. 

baby- Congrats! And yes please tell, which ones did you get?


----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing my new *Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm* in black Patent.... These were SOOOOOOO hard to find in the 140mm! 

Please excuse the awkward pics, I cannot put any weight on my left ankle right now


----------



## NANI1972

Gorgeous Bella! How did you get toe cleavage in these?! My toes are completely covered!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies- I got one very lucky pair from Nordstroms.  I got the bourdeaux suede and I love them!  The heel is 120, maybe one day I can do the 140



BellaShoes said:


> Congrats Baby!! Where did you find yours on sale? Which color way? Heel?





NANI1972 said:


> Thanks Bella,chloegirl and baby.
> 
> baby- Congrats! And yes please tell, which ones did you get?


----------



## babyontheway

GORGEOUS Bella!  You have great taste!  Are you not "feeling" the brown 120 anymore


BellaShoes said:


> Introducing my new *Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm* in black Patent.... These were SOOOOOOO hard to find in the 140mm!
> 
> Please excuse the awkward pics, I cannot put any weight on my left ankle right now


----------



## NANI1972

baby- modeling pics please!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous Bella! How did you get toe cleavage in these?! My toes are completely covered!



Thanks *Nani*! I absolutely love them, they are so amazing IRL and such a comfortable 140mm I do not have any toe cleavage in my 120mm either, I think the pitch of the 140mm is the reason.... LOVE!!!

I have another pair of Maniac 140mm's coming early next week, in tan kid!

Here is Amanda Syfried in the Tan Maniac 140mm's I have enroute....


----------



## NANI1972

Love the tan Bella! I think I am on my way to becoming a Maniac over Maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is easy to do Nani, they are fabulous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> GORGEOUS Bella!  You have great taste!  Are you not "feeling" the brown 120 anymore



I absolutely LOVE LOVE the Earth suede, it is such a fabulous neutral shade but I need a 39 and I bought a 38.5... so I need to buy a .5 size up


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want to join in the fun!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*NANI:* Where did you find your leopard ones?  Nordstrom was all sold out in my size and I am desperate for a pair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG!!!!  I've been trying to stay out of this damn thread, but you ladies are making it really hard.

*Bella* - hun, leave some shoes for the rest of us. Please and Thank you.  They look fabulous on you.

*Duke* - I...die...  didn't even know this colorway existed.  Nice color for the fall.  Werk bish!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC*: You crack me up!    Yes, they are Bourdeaux suede 120s.  I am in


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *DC!*! Lady, I found these babies hidden at CoCoPari for 20% off!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Actually the story goes like this... I inquired about a pair on eBay that ended but did not 'sell' and the seller told me she sold them but could get a pair of 140mm Maniacs for me but off eBay saying this: 

_I had ended the listing early because an ebayer asked me too, and paid 645 for them. I have them in tan, the drama, and many other Brian Atwood's. I am a personal shopper and can't give up my secret stores but if you would like a pair, let me know and I can get you one.
_

I asked her for photos and she sent me photos I recognized from CoCoPari... so I called CoCoPari and picked up some Maniac 140mm for $475 shipped!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> *NANI:* Where did you find your leopard ones? Nordstrom was all sold out in my size and I am desperate for a pair.


 
I got them from Nordies, I couldn't believe I actually scored these! Love the colorway of yours, very rich looking.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have to find the NUDE 140mm Maniac.... if anyone has a tip or knows were I can find a 39.5 Please PM me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SO jealous *Nani!* They look great on you though!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I need advice ladies, my Maniacs are tight in the toebox.  Do they stretch?


----------



## BellaShoes

You can stretch them easily with a shoe stretcher... this is the one I have: http://www.amazon.com/Womens-High-Heel-Stretcher-Medium/dp/B001ANL5A0
Buy two, so you can stretch both overnight at the same time


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies! I got my BA Maniacs in Nude today!!! Yay!  I sooo love them!!! The pics don't show the true color of the shoes.. but here they are anyways!  Love!!!!   btw, I got my TTS (36) and if I would've sized up, it probably would've been way too big (hope this helps someone)


----------



## Kai Lien

mrsMP, lucky lucky you! They look gorgeous on you!!!  They're the lighter color correct? I've been trying to track one down for quite some time! Where did you find yours?



BellaShoes said:


> I have to find the NUDE 140mm Maniac.... if anyone has a tip or knows were I can find a 39.5 Please PM me!



Hi there. Try Intermix. The one at SCP has a waitlist you can be put on. It'll be awhile though...I'm on for 36.5. Good luck.


----------



## BellaShoes

Really!! Thanks Kai!!

Congrats MrsMP!


----------



## mrsMP

thanks Kai and Bella!

I got them from Saks in Houston... they're only 120mm ... so comfy 

and yes, it's the lighter nude as opposed to the "smoke" nude.. actually, the box says "VERNICE CHIC CAPPUCCINO NUDE"


----------



## deango

Does anyone know where can I find the the "Smoke" Nude ?  I LOVE how the color changes in different lightning


----------



## deango




----------



## Kai Lien

Thanks for the info, mrsMP.  All the saks near me don't have this shoe. I'll try checking again this weekend. 

Oohh lovely pics. I want these shoes now! hehe.

Ladies, any input on the pros and cons of both nude colors?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for the intel *Bella!* I just need the toe box to loosen up a bit!


----------



## xoxoCat

Kai Lien said:


> Thanks for the info, mrsMP.  All the saks near me don't have this shoe. I'll try checking again this weekend.
> 
> Oohh lovely pics. I want these shoes now! hehe.
> 
> Ladies, any input on the pros and cons of both nude colors?



My advice is get the smokier nude. Although it doesn't match your skin tone completely (at least I hope not!), it's a gorgeous complementary shade. Plus I find very beige shoes that match your skin totally a bit weird...it's like you're not wearing shoes at all. The smoky nude will suggest the image of a longer leg, but it won't look like a fleshy shoe.

Of course I love them both, but I'd take the smoky if I had to choose! 

Just my opinion.


----------



## BellaShoes

Does anyone know where to find the Nude 140mm maniac?! Please pm me if you have any intel...


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Bella, 

Have you tried calling Intermix stores? I called the store on Robertson this morning and found out that they do carry the 140mm maniac nude although they only have a size 40 or 41 left but then the lady I spoke to said that their other stores might have them.. apparently, there are about 20+ stores nationwide so maybe one of them has your size? HTH 





BellaShoes said:


> Does anyone know where to find the Nude 140mm maniac?! Please pm me if you have any intel...


----------



## deango

xoxoCat said:


> My advice is get the smokier nude. Although it doesn't match your skin tone completely (at least I hope not!), it's a gorgeous complementary shade. Plus I find very beige shoes that match your skin totally a bit weird...it's like you're not wearing shoes at all. The smoky nude will suggest the image of a longer leg, but it won't look like a fleshy shoe.
> 
> Of course I love them both, but I'd take the smoky if I had to choose!
> 
> Just my opinion.



Agree.  
Also, I prefer the Smoke Nude because you can wear it with dress-up clothes, or just casually with jeans...


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> Have you tried calling Intermix stores? I called the store on Robertson this morning and found out that they do carry the 140mm maniac nude although they only have a size 40 or 41 left but then the lady I spoke to said that their other stores might have them.. apparently, there are about 20+ stores nationwide so maybe one of them has your size? HTH



Thank you *mrsMP*.... I am on it 

As for Smokey Nude that is the color I am hoping to find, do any of you know if that is what it is called on the BA box/in the BA system?


----------



## mrsMP

I would love the find this too! Bella or anyone, pls PM me if you find a 36  I'm a 36 . Thanks in advance!!



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *mrsMP*.... I am on it
> 
> As for Smokey Nude that is the color I am hoping to find, do any of you know if that is what it is called on the BA box/in the BA system?


----------



## mrsMP

I would love the find this too! Bella or anyone, pls PM me if you find a 36  Thanks in advance!!



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *mrsMP*.... I am on it
> 
> As for Smokey Nude that is the color I am hoping to find, do any of you know if that is what it is called on the BA box/in the BA system?


----------



## BellaShoes

It is NOWHERE!!!!!!! I have called all of the East Coast stores.... :cry:


----------



## mrsMP

I'm sorry Bella 

Have you looked at the Brian Atwood official website? It has a list of "stockists" around the world.. I don't know if you want it that badly though .. Oh and there are even some US boutiques listed on the website that I've never heard of before.. Hope you find them! Good luck!




BellaShoes said:


> It is NOWHERE!!!!!!! I have called all of the East Coast stores.... :cry:


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, I have called EVERYWHERE.... my only hope is eBay or Bonanzle....


----------



## deango

I HAVE to have the Smoke Nude color.  If anyone know where to find it (120 or 140)....please let us know


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously, I have called everywhere from Japan to California and they are GONE, GONE, Gone.


----------



## lmac408

I actually prefer the lighter nude (which I have), but I think that's because of my skin tone. I've very fair so the smokey nude is a bit too much of a contrast with my skin. The lighter nude color just suits me better.

They're both BEAUTIFUL and super neutral but that may be a consideration for some of you fair-skinned ladies out there


----------



## BellaShoes

Ok... so Intermix is sold out company wide on the Nude Maniac 140mm and will not be getting anymore. Brian Atwood is not doing the Maniac 140mm for Spring/Summer 2011 however he is doing the POWER 140mm in Nude which is virtually a Maniac 140mm with a thicker heel. Any current wait lists are for the Power...

I have literally spent the weekend calling Japan, all over Europe, United Emirates, USA, Canada... they are impossible to find.

Here is the *Power 140mm* in Nude for S/S11 

Hope that helps...


----------



## BellaShoes

In other news, I did grab the last pair in my size of the *Drama 120mm*in nude/black for 40% off earlier today! 

PM if you are looking for a 36.5...last pair for 40% off


----------



## BellaShoes

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone found these recently?? I am dying to own a pair! 36.5, 140mm



There is one lone pair of 36.5 *Dramas 120mm* (Nude/Black) in a 36.5 at husonline... 40%  off


----------



## BellaShoes

So after an exhaustive search all weekend throughout the world, literally I called every darn Brian Atwood publicized and non publicized stockist and there is not a Maniac 140mm in nude to be had!

But I did grab the last *Drama 120mm* (nude/black) in my size for 40% off earlier today!


----------



## NANI1972

Bella I PMed you!


----------



## deango

While searching the shoes online, I stumbled upon these




http://www.bravotv.com/the-rachel-zoe-project/season-3/videos/meeting-brian-atwood

"...You do the best nude..." RZ to BA


----------



## deango

There is a Brian Atwood Sample Sale in NY on Dec 6th (9-6pm) Three Squares Studio 444 West 17th Street !!!


----------



## jemk927

Has anyone checked out the sale?


----------



## BellaShoes

Not me, I am in San Francisco....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh how I wish


----------



## jemk927

Oh boo hoo - found the write up on racked http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/12/06/brian_atwood_round_two_whats_left_inside_the_sale.php

Guess I won't go after work


----------



## lmac408

I went -- one of the first people in line -- it was awful.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am sorry to hear that, awful in what respect? Selection, pricing, crowd?


----------



## jemk927

Since I never made it to the sale I'm looking at these on the intermix site in olive. Anyone have this color?

Not sure if I am going to love them or hate them: http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...aniac+leather+pumps-+olive.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I have not seen them IRL but give CoCoPari a try, they have the nude120mm, black 140mm and tan 140mm Maniacs, all at 20% off


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so happy this thread is back from beyond!! It was a sleeper for quite some time!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I need advice ladies...I sent my Bourdeaux Maniacs to the cobbler this week to be stretched in the toe box.  The length is fine, but I felt like the toebox was just too tight.  Is this common?  Or do all of yours feel fine out of the box?  Do they stretch any?  

Advice appreciated! 

(I am hopeful since I have a pair of Leopard ones like *Nani's *on the way in the same size!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Duke,

That should work, the suede is a bit tight at first but with wear fits lovely... as long as the length is good as the length is the length, KWIM?


----------



## BellaShoes

And hello! you found the Leopards too?! Fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is so fantastic to see all of these lovely CL ladies taking a liking to Brian Atwood! 

So far... my BA collection...

Earth Suede Maniac 120mm
Black Patent Maniac 140mm
Tan Kid Maniac 140mm (on their way)
Nude/Black Drama 120mm (on their way)
Nude Power 140mm (pre-order!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Duke,
> 
> That should work, the suede is a bit tight at first but with wear fits lovely... as long as the length is good as the length is the length, KWIM?



Thanks *Bella.*  I guess I am a bit uneasy since this is my first pair and I am not sure how they are supposed to fit or their malleability.


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> And hello! you found the Leopards too?! Fabulous!



I DID!   I am going to make those suckers work!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are super easy to break in... as I said, if the length is good, you will be fine. My issue with my Earth suede is simply the length is too short... sad.


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Ok... so Intermix is sold out company wide on the Nude Maniac 140mm and will not be getting anymore. Brian Atwood is not doing the Maniac 140mm for Spring/Summer 2011 however he is doing the POWER 140mm in Nude which is virtually a Maniac 140mm with a thicker heel. Any current wait lists are for the Power...
> 
> I have literally spent the weekend calling Japan, all over Europe, United Emirates, USA, Canada... they are impossible to find.
> 
> Here is the *Power 140mm* in Nude for S/S11
> 
> Hope that helps...



So an update on the worldwide Maniac 140mm search... if it wasn't sad enough... all 12 of my international email inquiries came back with a multitude of different ways of saying NO!

Ladies, the Maniac 140mm are long gone.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no!  Maybe a pair will pop up somewhere, *Bella!* Fingers crossed for you! 

My cobbler is the best, so he knows that I hate any form of "break in" process so he is speeding it up this week for me.


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> I need advice ladies...I sent my Bourdeaux Maniacs to the cobbler this week to be stretched in the toe box. The length is fine, but I felt like the toebox was just too tight. Is this common? Or do all of yours feel fine out of the box? Do they stretch any?
> 
> Advice appreciated!
> 
> (I am hopeful since I have a pair of Leopard ones like *Nani's *on the way in the same size!)


 
Congrats Duke so glad you found them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *Nani!* Are yours comfy?  I can't wait to get mine this week!


----------



## BellaShoes

No worries, I pre-orded the Power 140mm.... they should ship later next week!


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Thanks *Nani!* Are yours comfy? I can't wait to get mine this week!


 
I haven't worn them yet, but they feel like they will be!


----------



## BellaShoes

The one day I wore my Earth Suede 120mm was divine!! Such a welcome break from CL's (sorry Msr Louboutin, I love you no less... )


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Bella,

Have you received these shoes yet?  How long did it take for delivery?  Cocopari will ship mine today and they said it should only take about 3-4 days (I'm in SoCal).. wonder if it's true.... 

and if you have them already.... pics please? 






BellaShoes said:


> I have another pair of Maniac 140mm's coming early next week, in tan kid!
> 
> Here is Amanda Syfried in the Tan Maniac 140mm's I have enroute....
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/205225/amanda-seyfried-and-channing-tatum-gallery.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know the feeling *Bella.*  Sometimes it is good to have a change.  Msr. Louboutin knows we still  him.  

I cannot wait to get my Leopard Maniacs, I bought this TB dress (in black) to go with them!
http://www.toryburch.com/p-121444-FRANCIS-DRESS.aspx


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> Have you received these shoes yet?  How long did it take for delivery?  Cocopari will ship mine today and they said it should only take about 3-4 days (I'm in SoCal).. wonder if it's true....
> 
> and if you have them already.... pics please?



No, they will probably be here tomorrow as they shipped Friday. My Black ones from CoCopari took 3 days from NJ to Nor Cal via FedEx 

I will share pics here as soon as they arrive!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dukeprincess said:


> I know the feeling *Bella.*  Sometimes it is good to have a change.  Msr. Louboutin knows we still  him.
> 
> I cannot wait to get my Leopard Maniacs, I bought this TB dress (in black) to go with them!
> http://www.toryburch.com/p-121444-FRANCIS-DRESS.aspx



Perfect!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^


----------



## mrsMP

Yay! I'm excited to see them!!!! 



BellaShoes said:


> No, they will probably be here tomorrow as they shipped Friday. My Black ones from CoCopari took 3 days from NJ to Nor Cal via FedEx
> 
> I will share pics here as soon as they arrive!


----------



## BellaShoes

Most certainly! I am hoping they come tomorrow!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> The one day I wore my Earth Suede 120mm was divine!! Such a welcome break from CL's (sorry Msr Louboutin, I love you no less... )



ITA with this, I have mad LOVE for CL, but the Maniacs are quite comfy!


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Thanks *Nani!* Are yours comfy?  I can't wait to get mine this week!



Duke- I'm wearing my Leopards today! So far so good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

NANI1972 said:


> Duke- I'm wearing my Leopards today! So far so good!


 
Awesome!  Mine have shipped, so they should be here Thursday or Friday.


----------



## BellaShoes

That is fabulous *Duke*, where did you find them Nordies? 120mm?

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Tan 140mm and my Drama 120mm... sounds like my Dramas won't be here until next week....

We are going to have a nice little collection thread going here soon!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> That is fabulous *Duke*, where did you find them Nordies? 120mm?
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Tan 140mm and my Drama 120mm... sounds like my Dramas won't be here until next week....
> 
> We are going to have a nice little collection thread going here soon!


 
I did, shockingly.  I was told that they were long gone in my size and then I randomly get an email from my SA telling me that he found them!   So naturally, I couldn't let those poor leopards go without a home! 

I am hoping I have no tight toebox issues with these because I need to wear them ASAP.  I have been dying for a pair of leopard shoes forever!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I cannot wait to see your Drama pumps.  They are gorgeous!

I think I may want the Maniac 120s in black patent now, just to give my Simples a break!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is so funny *Duke*, I was on the phone with the SA at Hu's and saying how I was sad they did not have the 140mm Dramas and he said '_You do know these are 120mm.. is 5 inches not high for you?_ :lolots: 

Msr Louboutin has us all reaching for the sky! I think the 120mm's are fabulous and such a welcome reprieve from CL's... as much as I would love to live in my CL's every day, all day... I just cannot


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> It is so funny *Duke*, I was on the phone with the SA at Hu's and saying how I was sad they did not have the 140mm Dramas and he said '_You do know these are 120mm.. is 5 inches not high for you?_ :lolots:
> 
> Msr Louboutin has us all reaching for the sky! I think the 120mm's are fabulous and such a welcome reprieve from CL's... as much as I would love to live in my CL's every day, all day... I just cannot


 
OMG, that is hilarious!   Did you tell him that you walk in 150s and 160s?  Too funny.  The highest I wear to work is 120mm and I swear people stare at me in awe.  (Likely because I am a clear 6 feet tall in them!) 

I will admit, I don't like that little elastic thingy at the heel of my Maniacs.  What is that for?  To keep your heel in the shoe?


----------



## BellaShoes

I can do 140mm at work with long slacks... I am about 6'3 with them though...

Yes, the elastic is a heel grip... I cover mine with mole skin or foot petals whichever I have room for... I would call a cobbler and ask if there is any risk of just cutting it off?


----------



## xoxoCat

Is the elastic uncomfortable? 

Question for you girls - I want to get rubber soles for both my CL's and Atwoods, but I was wondering if any of you have tried going to the shoe store, buying the rubber soles and sticking it on yourselves. It doesn't look like that complicated a process, so I was thinking of doing it myself. Good idea?


----------



## Dukeprincess

No, the elastic isn't uncomfortable, it just makes it hard for me to get my foot in without it rubbing.

If I were you, I'd stick to letting the cobbler do it.


----------



## BellaShoes

The process of adding the soles is more than glue. THey actually sand the sole of the shoe down, add a special waterproof/element proof glue, place the rubber sole then finsih the edges of the shoe once the sole dries. A professional cobbler should also know what sole wioll work best for each shoe as the wrong sole could lead to a heel snapping off. 

PS.... *Post 10,000!!!!!!*


----------



## mrsMP

congrats Bella! 

got the shoes yet?


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> In other news, I did grab the last pair in my size of the *Drama 120mm*in nude/black for 40% off earlier today!
> 
> PM if you are looking for a 36.5...last pair for 40% off



I got the same pair today in 38 for 40% off!!!  Congrats on your pair!!!


----------



## Windelynn

some pics 





Brian Atwood Drama Pump


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Windelynn!!!

Thank you MrsMP... missed fedex, tomorrow.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Windelynn!*


----------



## demicouture

wow to all your shoes!!
can you please help me with sizing?
i am a good 38.5
do i size up to a 39?
how do they size?

thanks so much!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ what style *demi*? The maniac seems to run TTS for most, I take .5 size up in the 140mm but TTS in the 120mm.


----------



## BellaShoes

My new *Maniac 140mm in Tan* Kid Leather....


----------



## mrsMP

Yay Bella! I love the color! How's the fit? Are they comfy?


----------



## BellaShoes

They fit perfectly.. I opted for a .5 size up in my 140mm... the leather on these is fabulous!


----------



## demicouture

thanks bella!
yours are stunning!
i was thinking about the lime maniac ones on NAP but they already sold out! maybe that is a good sign, i got no space for shoes right now!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Those are resort! And they are gone?! WOW


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> My new *Maniac 140mm in Tan* Kid Leather....



LOVE THEM!!! You wear them well!!!


----------



## deango

The "Donna" on NAP is on sale right now in the US website.  Only size 39 left!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81117

http://coolspotters.com/shoes/brian-atwood-donna-pumps/photos_videos#page-1


----------



## deango

The lime "Maniac" is still available in size 39.5 and size 42 on NAP International Website

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97043


----------



## lvusr1

Where can I find the Drama 120's for 40% off in a size 38 or 38.5?? Im dying for this shoe!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

BellaShoes said:


> The process of adding the soles is more than glue. THey actually sand the sole of the shoe down, add a special waterproof/element proof glue, place the rubber sole then finsih the edges of the shoe once the sole dries. A professional cobbler should also know what sole wioll work best for each shoe as the wrong sole could lead to a heel snapping off.
> 
> PS.... *Post 10,000!!!!!!*



BellaShoes, do you get this done to all of your Louboutins and Brian Atwoods? Do they tend to wear out faster without the soles? I'm debating whether or not to do it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am not *Bella*, but I get my CLs vibrammed because the red on the bottom wears off literally the first time you wear them.  They protect the shoe and actually make the bottoms less slippery.

Haven't had the opportunity to do my BA's yet, as I haven't worn them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*windelynn* - i am soooo jelly of your dramas...... i have given up on this elusive shoe....

*bella* - your maniacs look amazing!!

i have got my sights on these dramas/maniacs featured in my elle magazine.... pink suede with gold studded details on the heel.... i am in loveeeeee!!!!  i have tried contacting just about everyone...elle...BA... BA facebook... UGH I WISH SOMEONE WOULD JUST RESPOND!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> So after an exhaustive search all weekend throughout the world, literally I called every darn Brian Atwood publicized and non publicized stockist and there is not a Maniac 140mm in nude to be had!
> 
> But I did grab the last *Drama 120mm* (nude/black) in my size for 40% off earlier today!


 
Great find!  Post modeling pics!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

xoxoCat said:


> Is the elastic uncomfortable?
> 
> Question for you girls - I want to get rubber soles for both my CL's and Atwoods, but I was wondering if any of you have tried going to the shoe store, buying the rubber soles and sticking it on yourselves. It doesn't look like that complicated a process, so I was thinking of doing it myself. Good idea?


 
Definitely go to a professional shoe repair/cobbler!  Best investment to make - it will help your shoes to last so much longer.  IMO, it is best to get the rubber/vibram soles put on right away when you buy them to protect and prolong the life of your soles!

Here's a pic of my Maniacs to add!  Love 'em!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks for the advice! I think I'll go to a cobbler recommended by my department store because I'm not sure who here has a good reputation (I'm in Canada!). 

*batwoodfan*, are those the smokier nudes!? The insides of those shoes look darker than my maniacs too.


----------



## moshi_moshi

you can have shoes stretched in width and toebox but if it is a length issue there is nothing that can be done.....


----------



## babyontheway

Bella- you just don't quit  Another amazing pair!  I think the tan kid is really pretty!  



BellaShoes said:


> My new *Maniac 140mm in Tan* Kid Leather....



*Blocks eyes and ears*  Must resist


deango said:


> The "Donna" on NAP is on sale right now in the US website.  Only size 39 left!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81117



 Love them batwoodfan!  You are very lucky to have them


batwoodfan said:


> Definitely go to a professional shoe repair/cobbler!  Best investment to make - it will help your shoes to last so much longer.  IMO, it is best to get the rubber/vibram soles put on right away when you buy them to protect and prolong the life of your soles!
> 
> Here's a pic of my Maniacs to add!  Love 'em!


----------



## Windelynn

moshi_moshi said:


> *windelynn* - i am soooo jelly of your dramas...... i have given up on this elusive shoe....
> 
> *bella* - your maniacs look amazing!!
> 
> i have got my sights on these dramas/maniacs featured in my elle magazine.... pink suede with gold studded details on the heel.... i am in loveeeeee!!!!  i have tried contacting just about everyone...elle...BA... BA facebook... UGH I WISH SOMEONE WOULD JUST RESPOND!!



Just called my location for you, they have size 39 in peep toe only 140mm. 
They do not ship out. They also have size 40 in closed toe.
Im not sure what fees would be like for shipping but if you are really interested I can explore the options and let you know and assist in arranging for you. They are on sale 40% off (560 with tax included CAD)


----------



## Windelynn

Canada Toronto Hudson Bay - The Room has size 40 and 36 in 140mm left.
Also peep toe - 39


----------



## moshi_moshi

omg thanks so much for calling *windelynn*!!

what style is the peeptoe?


----------



## Windelynn

It is the drama pump 120mm i believe.


----------



## moshi_moshi

i didn't know the drama came in a peeptoe....do you have a photo?  or can you explain the shoe?

i thought the drama was closed toe?


----------



## Windelynn

images.neimanmarcus.com/products/mt/NMX0L35_mt.jpg

see here:

http://www.stylehive.com/bookmark/brian-atwood-patent-spectator-pump-1225844


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh darn.... i don't think i can wear 120mm w/o a platform and im not a fan of the sculpted heel

thanks so much for calling though *windelynn*..i really appreciate it!


----------



## batwoodfan

xoxoCat said:


> Thanks for the advice! I think I'll go to a cobbler recommended by my department store because I'm not sure who here has a good reputation (I'm in Canada!).
> 
> *batwoodfan*, are those the smokier nudes!? The insides of those shoes look darker than my maniacs too.


 
Yep- mine are FW09 Nude Maniac 140.  The insole is a darker color.  Brian Atwood has done his insoles in multiple colors (Black, light beige, dark beige) and he used to have built-in padding at the ball of the foot which it seems he is now fading out...

I am frustrated like you guys about the lack of 140 Maniacs out there.  Why put every celeb in the 140 and then only sell 120s?  When Saks and Intermix sold the nude 140s last year they sold like hotcakes!  I am hoping he will get more 140s out there!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Just called my location for you, they have size 39 in peep toe only 140mm.
> They do not ship out. They also have size 40 in closed toe.
> Im not sure what fees would be like for shipping but if you are really interested I can explore the options and let you know and assist in arranging for you. They are on sale 40% off (560 with tax included CAD)


 
Are they 40% off of 560CAD or is 560CAD the price after the 40% sale?  Do they still have a 36 Drama closed-toe? TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those Smoke Nude Maniacs are TDF!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Ok... so Intermix is sold out company wide on the Nude Maniac 140mm and will not be getting anymore. Brian Atwood is not doing the Maniac 140mm for Spring/Summer 2011 however he is doing the POWER 140mm in Nude which is virtually a Maniac 140mm with a thicker heel. Any current wait lists are for the Power...
> 
> I have literally spent the weekend calling Japan, all over Europe, United Emirates, USA, Canada... they are impossible to find.
> 
> Here is the *Power 140mm* in Nude for S/S11
> 
> Hope that helps...


 
Bella- Intermix has the Nude Power 140 pump on their shelves in stores right now.  You could call and have them located and shipped as opposed to waiting for your online pre-order.  Also- there is a suede (looks like Earth) Power 140 pump at Intermix as well.  I am attaching a pic I took from my "local" Intermix from a couple weeks ago.  Unfortunately when I went to look at them again, the suede were nowhere to be seen, but the nude were there!

My BA collection includes:
FW09 Smoke Nude Patent Maniac 140s
FW08 Leopard Pony Hair Trixy 120 peep-toes
FW09 Black Suede Lola 120 pumps
FW09 Nude Patent Gaga 110 pumps
FW09 Black Patent Katie Lee 100 sandals


----------



## batwoodfan

Dukeprincess said:


> Those Smoke Nude Maniacs are TDF!


 
Thank you!  I feel lucky to have them!


----------



## batwoodfan

For some reason my attachment didn't work earlier - here it is:


----------



## chloegirl

NANI1972 said:


> and  Need an SA? Let me know. I just got my Leopard ones today too! Fabulous!



Nani, I just emailed your SA at Saks.  I'm hoping he can work his magic!


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> Are they 40% off of 560CAD or is 560CAD the price after the 40% sale?  Do they still have a 36 Drama closed-toe? TIA!



The price is 560 with tax included after the 40% off.
When i called they had the 36 drama closed toe but it is the pair that is currently on display.


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> The price is 560 with tax included after the 40% off.
> When i called they had the 36 drama closed toe but it is the pair that is currently on display.


 
Thank you for the update!  It is tempting but 560CAD converts to $555USD and the Drama retails full price for $660USD.  They must have been quite pricey originally!  Thanks again!


----------



## Windelynn

Agreed, Canadians always get ripped off!!!


----------



## chloegirl

Boo!  No Nude Maniacs in 35.5 in the entire country according to Saks SA.  I'm so bummed!!!


----------



## lmac408

Did any stores besides Nordstroms have Maniacs on sale? The only ones I could find in my size at Nordstroms were the Leopard, which are beautiful, but too adventurous for my personal taste. Thanks ladies


----------



## Dukeprincess

lmac408 said:


> Did any stores besides Nordstroms have Maniacs on sale? The only ones I could find in my size at Nordstroms were the Leopard, which are beautiful, but too adventurous for my personal taste. Thanks ladies


 
My Leopard ones arrived today


----------



## lmac408

congrats! they're beautiful! i would have ordered them except for the fact i have about 5 pairs of pumps so i'm looking for basics right now. how do you like them? i have nude patent and they're pretty comfortable for such high heels! let's see a pic!


----------



## witchy_grrl

Has anyone bought the Olive Maniacs from Intermix? I was wondering about the heel height: the pic looks like 120, but the description sounds like 140?
TIA!


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> My Leopard ones arrived today


 
Uh, oh. What is the matter?


----------



## lmac408

do you ladies like the olive maniacs? I was looking at them too..


----------



## Dukeprincess

NANI1972 said:


> Uh, oh. What is the matter?



Absolutely NOTHING!   I am in   I was just scared when *lmac *said she passed on them that I wouldn't like them, but I do, I really do!  (And oddly enough, I swear they feel like a whole size larger than my Bourdeaux ones the same size ) Sorry for the blurry pic, my hands kept shaking!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think the Olive Maniacs are gorgeous!   DO IT!


----------



## lmac408

No no, i love the leopards. It's just I'm in school and can really only buy staples so leopard are a little too much to have as every day shoes (to me at least) -- they look wonderful on you. wear them in good health!


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> Absolutely NOTHING!  I am in  I was just scared when *lmac *said she passed on them that I wouldn't like them, but I do, I really do! (And oddly enough, I swear they feel like a whole size larger than my Bourdeaux ones the same size ) Sorry for the blurry pic, my hands kept shaking!


 
Congrats they look great on you! Mine actually feel smaller than my Nude Maniac (just a smidge though) which is good because I have a little heel slippage in the Nude. But my feet change on a day to day basis. So annoying! 
Anywho glad you found them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*lmac*, I totally understand.  I hope you able to find some in a basic color that you love too!  

That is so weird *NANI.* My leopards are DEFINITELY larger than the Bordeaux ones.  Now I think I need black patent!


----------



## BellaShoes

Duke!!! They are fantastic!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BellaShoes

lmac408 said:


> Did any stores besides Nordstroms have Maniacs on sale? The only ones I could find in my size at Nordstroms were the Leopard, which are beautiful, but too adventurous for my personal taste. Thanks ladies



Cocopari.....


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> Duke!!! They are fantastic!!! Congrats!!


 
Thanks* Bella!  *


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*, they truly are fabulous! I have been waiting all week for my Drama 120's to arrive!

I love seeing so many of the CL ladies here in BA!


----------



## am2022

duke princess, those are adorable!!!
whats the sizing on brian atwoods?  if im 40.5 in CLs and YSL, should i go 40.5 in maniacs or 40 will do?
thanks ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> *Duke*, they truly are fabulous! I have been waiting all week for my Drama 120's to arrive!
> 
> I love seeing so many of the CL ladies here in BA!


 
I cannot wait to see them!! 



amacasa said:


> duke princess, those are adorable!!!
> whats the sizing on brian atwoods? if im 40.5 in CLs and YSL, should i go 40.5 in maniacs or 40 will do?
> thanks ladies!


 
Thank you!  I am typically a 41.5 in CLs, but I got a 41 in the Atwoods and they are fine.  HTH!


----------



## lmac408

I just bought the Olives! They came out to $299 (with NY state tax!!) -- I was so inspired by all of your lovely purchases! They still have a ton of sizes (in the stores) if anyone is interested so if you don't see your sizes online, definitely call!


----------



## witchy_grrl

lmac408 said:


> I just bought the Olives! They came out to $299 (with NY state tax!!) -- I was so inspired by all of your lovely purchases! They still have a ton of sizes (in the stores) if anyone is interested so if you don't see your sizes online, definitely call!



What a steal!!  Did you get them from Intermix?? I thought theirs was closer to $450!


----------



## lmac408

yes, from intermix! now it's take 40% off the sale price -- if you go online, add them to your cart and it will automatically take 40% off the lowest price so it was $275 + tax. i got them in the store today though  they also had sergio rossi cachet heels in store which were GORG but not in my size.


----------



## witchy_grrl

Holy crap that's amazing!  So you've seen them in person: are they 120 or 140 mm?


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^I'd love to know what heel height they are too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Olive Maniacs are 120s.

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...bags/exclusive+maniac+leather+pumps-+olive.do


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thanks!   That's what I thought!


----------



## BellaShoes

My Drama 120mm's are here!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood Drama 120mm's


----------



## NANI1972

Smokin' hawt Bella! They are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Nani, they are SMOKE NUDE!!!!!!!!! The ones at Footcandy were the blush nude/black combo..when I opened the box I almost fell over!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*lmac*: Would you post photos of the Olive Maniacs?  Are they more brownish-green?  I am contemplating a pair...


----------



## stardusty

they are a beauty! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Absolutely NOTHING!   I am in   I was just scared when *lmac *said she passed on them that I wouldn't like them, but I do, I really do!  (And oddly enough, I swear they feel like a whole size larger than my Bourdeaux ones the same size ) Sorry for the blurry pic, my hands kept shaking!


----------



## witchy_grrl

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Nani, they are SMOKE NUDE!!!!!!!!! The ones at Footcandy were the blush nude/black combo..when I opened the box I almost fell over!



Wait, really??!  Where did you find them?!?


----------



## xoxoCat

Stunning!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you witchy and xoxo... I tried them months ago at Footcandy in the 140mm and distinctively remember they were the blush nude plus they were displayed next to the nude 120mm which are blush. So that was what I was expecting... Nope! The 120mm that arrived today are a smoky nude!

husonline.com but I took one of the last two left, the last size was a 36.5 that another tpfer may have snapped up already...


----------



## lmac408

Sorry for the late response -- I will post some pics tomorrow night. I wore them out tonight and they did some damage on my heels (that stupid little elastic part!!  ) but i'm hoping to break them in. The color on intermix's website is pretty accurate. $299 really is a bargain.


----------



## lmac408

And is anyone else obsessing over the new black fabric mary janes? i LOVE them. i NEED them.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Brian Atwood? Do you have photos?

Would love to see an outfit pic with your Olive Maniac's *lmac*!


----------



## lmac408

^Yes. Here is the pic from Intermix's website. I saw them in person yesterday and they're beautiful!

I will try to post a pic this wknd! I'll also post my nude 120's which have only made it out of the box to walk around my apartment. 

Does anyone else's heels get cut up by that horrible band in the back of the shoe? I'm hoping a few more wears will make it better...


----------



## lmac408

Oops, they're not mary janes... that could explain the confusion. Sorry about that.


----------



## BellaShoes

_WOOOHOOOOOOO_!!!! Thank you Mods!

With the recent bump in activity, I put in a request to our lovely Mod's to merge the BA threads.... Thank you *Jet *and *Laureen*


----------



## mrsMP

Congrats ladies on your new purchases! They're all amazing!!!!!

Just FYI - If anyone is looking for the 120mm Maniac Nude in a size 7, www.footcandyshoes.com has one pair left!!! (Make sure you click on "Pick a color")  Grab them!!!!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC!ATW


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, heads up on the next hottest must have ATWOOD... the Dante!

Get yours before they sell out! As seen here on Victoria Beckham and Nicky Hilton....

The Nude are at Saks and almost Sold out on NAP... Black are at Intermix Online (use DECLL 15% off/ $96 off!)

I grabbed the Black!

(Mine are on their way! )


----------



## deango

If anyone interested in the "Donna" 140 in Nude, it is available at ShoeIn Wynn Las Vegas


----------



## BellaShoes

That's actually the Donna in the photos above... Beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is Megan Fox wearing the Donna in black....
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards....-foxs-closet-brian-atwood-donna-patent-pumps/


----------



## Echoes

He's changed styling quite a bit which isn't necessarily bad.  Somebody posted a thread asking about the Eisner a few months back ( http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/brian-atwood-eisner-612152.html ) which I thought was a more classic style.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, the Eisner is a pretty shoe.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Anne Hathaway in Maniacs*





*Katy Perry in Maniacs*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Any real photos of the Olive Maniacs?  I am still wondering if they have a 41 left...


----------



## BellaShoes

I wish I could help *Duke*, perhaps call an Intermix store and ask an SA to snap a photo and send it to you?

We need the tPF'er who bought them to take a picture for reference


----------



## deango

BellaShoes said:


> *Anne Hathaway in Maniacs*
> img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2010/lotd/121110-anne-hathaway-290.jpg



I think it's actually the "Donna", she has been wearing it quite often...


----------



## BellaShoes

You are absolutely right *deango*, it was the Donna! The toebox on both are the same...hence the easy mix up


----------



## deango

xxxx
not allowed.  If you know of a *STORE*, please just post it.  No need for people to PM you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh well, no Olive Maniacs for me  All sold out in a 41.  I will just have to live vicariously through you guys.


----------



## randr21

saw olive in 38.5 at intermix on fifth ave today.


----------



## randr21

last pair of the black chain maniacs on sale at nm.com in sz 39

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...s%26Ntt%3Dbrian%2Batwood%26_requestid%3D60802


----------



## lilwickitwitch

It looks like Footcandy restocked the Drama pump in all sizes on their website! I think theirs is the 140mm height, for those interested.


----------



## deango

*SOME STYLES FROM THE BRIAN ATWOOD SPRING 2011 COLLECTION*


----------



## deango




----------



## deango




----------



## xoxoCat

My favorite out of that bunch would be the black satin with ankle strap, but I could see the nude peep toe selling out fast.


----------



## deango




----------



## deango




----------



## Dukeprincess

I love those raffia-esque Maniacs.


----------



## deango




----------



## deango




----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my. I need the exotic dante or leopard dante in my life....


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I am wearing my Dramas for the first time today and I have one question for my Louboutin sisters....

Is this what it feels like to wear heels all day without foot pain....Atwoods are heavenly.... I forsee a much larger Atwood collection in my future :ninja:


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> So, I am wearing my Dramas for the first time today and I have one question for my Louboutin sisters....
> 
> Is this what it feels like to wear heels all day without foot pain....Atwoods are heavenly.... I forsee a much larger Atwood collection in my future :ninja:


 


Although I admit, I am wearing my Ostrich Candy 100 today. :shame:


----------



## NANI1972

Haha, *Bella* ITA! I am taking a break from CL for awhile and going for more Atwood and YSL! 

The Spring line looks to me all 140s. The styles look very promising!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*, don't get me wrong, my love for red soles runs deep...

*nani*, ITA! My feet have been purring all day! I have three pairs of BA's and a YSL that will be getting love this week!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> *Duke*, don't get me wrong, my love for red soles runs deeps...
> 
> *nani*, ITA! My feet have been purring all day! I have three pairs of BA's and a YSL that will be getting love this week!


 
Oh I know, I was just saying I love my BA's but I just happened to be in my CLs at work today (and still at work).

I think too though, I only go up to 120s in CLs. I can't walk in 140s and 150s. But I admit, some of my 100s hurt like :censor:


----------



## BellaShoes

So true, my Decolettes are not nice to my feet.... 

As for 140's and 150's... I love my Lady Peeps and MBB but have not yet worn them out in the wild so there level of manageability is yet to be determined...


----------



## Vendrazi

I saw a pic of VB wearing black patent Dantes, and the caption said they're from the 2011 Resort Collection. Are they already out?


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes!!! My black dantes will be here later this week!


----------



## Vendrazi

Where did you find them? I looked at FootCandy, NM, Saks, BG, Barneys... nuttin'.

(Like I need another pair of new shoes, given the past week I've had :ninja::ninja::ninja


----------



## BellaShoes

At Intermix, they are the only black Dantes online. Make your move as they will sell out quickly. NAP is already selling through the Nude


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry, intermixonline.com


----------



## babyontheway

The red patent dante are beautiful!  Move over CL (at least temporarily)  BA is amazing (and I only have one pair to speak of)


----------



## BellaShoes

There is plenty of room for both... And my feet are thanking me!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today....

HM Cardigan
HM tank
VS Slacks
*Brian Atwood Drama Pumps*
Rebecca Minkoff Stone MAM







Close Up of my Dramas


----------



## mrsMP

I had the same experience when I wore my nude maniacs last week!!! It was unbelievable how comfortable they were! I wore them for more than 10hours with no problem!!!   Well, actually... I take it back... that strip on the back of the heel was annoying the hell out of me... I wonder if I can just cut them off.... 





BellaShoes said:


> So, I am wearing my Dramas for the first time today and I have one question for my Louboutin sisters....
> 
> Is this what it feels like to wear heels all day without foot pain....Atwoods are heavenly.... I forsee a much larger Atwood collection in my future :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

I avoided it and slipped in foot pedal heel grips... they were a breeze all day long...


----------



## mrsMP

BTW, I was at Nordstrom today and saw some Steve Madden shoes that were way too close to the design of the Maniacs... They're called RUSSHH and I must admit that they didn't look too bad.. I didn't try them on but it made me a lil sad that it was too similar to the Maniacs 

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=52988&np=DirectSearch&sp=RUSSHH


----------



## jeshika

*Bella*, I LOVE YOUR DRAMAS!!!! I've been trying to find the 120mm version but nobody seems to stock it


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Jeshika! husonline had one pair of 36.5 at 40% off and I posted them last week but they are long gone.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Jeshika! husonline had one pair of 36.5 at 40% off and I posted them last week but they are long gone.



I saw those! I hesitated because they would have been 1 size too big. I should have got them and padded the h*ck out of them. o well. le sigh.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh I am so sorry *jeshika*!


----------



## xoxoCat

mrsMP said:


> BTW, I was at Nordstrom today and saw some Steve Madden shoes that were way too close to the design of the Maniacs... They're called RUSSHH and I must admit that they didn't look too bad.. I didn't try them on but it made me a lil sad that it was too similar to the Maniacs
> 
> http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=52988&np=DirectSearch&sp=RUSSHH



There will always be copiers, but as of now, Atwoods are still unique and distinctive, imo. Every time I see a celeb wearing them on the red carpet it looks gorgeous. I love the way the shoes look from the front. The toe isn't too rounded or pointy - just right. And the platform!!!
I just got patent black 120 Maniacs.


----------



## Echoes

I just gotta say, those styles in posts 305, 306, 307, 309, 310 & 312 all look like basically the same shoe in different colors and with different heel in some.

I still think I prefer some of the older styles like:


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Oh I am so sorry *jeshika*!



o well... it is what it is... i emailed info@brianatwooddesign.com asking if they knew where the drama 120s were stocked and the reply was:

"please go to our website: www.brianatwood.com
thanks for supporting us"

Not. Very. Helpful.

haha.


----------



## NANI1972

xoxoCat said:


> There will always be copiers, but as of now, Atwoods are still unique and distinctive, imo. Every time I see a celeb wearing them on the red carpet it looks gorgeous. I love the way the shoes look from the front. The toe isn't too rounded or pointy - just right. And the platform!!!
> I just got patent black 120 Maniacs.


  Ha, I just saw those this morning at Nordies too! I kind of smirked at them and said "How dare you."


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*, the BA is beyond useless... I have emailed everyone (even PR!) trying to find stockist info and received the same canned response as you just did.. almost all of the referenced Stockist info (both online and brick and mortar) are outdated... makes it an even harder hunt...


----------



## BellaShoes

so..... I have been bad (again) but I could not pass them up... I need to do a closet overhaul, cleansing, blow-out, etc this weekend after my recent purchases but check these babies out...


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Ha, I just saw those this morning at Nordies too! I kind of smirked at them and said "How dare you."


 
Heh. I responded to the wrong quote.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> *jeshika*, the BA is beyond useless... I have emailed everyone (even PR!) trying to find stockist info and received the same canned response as you just did.. almost all of the referenced Stockist info (both online and brick and mortar) are outdated... makes it an even harder hunt...



yeah, the website is useless. everything is outdated!

i cannot believe nobody else in the world stocked the 120mm version of the dramas! i might have to give in and try the 140mm out. eeks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kate Hudson in the Leopard Python Fiona


----------



## jeshika

For anyone who is interested, the Maniacs in Nude is available at Madison Shoes for pre-order (818) 312-9123 http://madisonstyle.com/

I spoke to a lovely SA, Katie. They are currently in customs and should ship sometime late next week.


----------



## BellaShoes

which version jeshika?


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> which version jeshika?



120mm


----------



## taydev

my first and only pair


----------



## BellaShoes

Those are cute! Modelling pics please!


----------



## mog107

Janban11 said:


> I want to order a pair [of Maniacs], but I am not sure if they run small or if I should order them in my usual size. Please let me know if you have any information on the sizing. Thanks!


 

I just got my first pair last week and I normally wear a 7 US and a 37.5 Christian Louboutin and Manolo Blahnik.  I needed to go to a 38 for the Maniacs.  Not sure if all of the styles run that way, but the Maniacs definitely do.  Good luck.  They are beautiful!


----------



## mishybelle

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Jeshika! husonline had one pair of 36.5 at 40% off and I posted them last week but they are long gone.


 
I am dying that I JUST found this post. Uggghhh... Any ideas where else I can track down some Dramas?


----------



## BellaShoes

Try Footcandy, Hudson Bay 'The Room', Net A Porter


----------



## jeshika

*Bella*, i blame you! I tracked down the Dramas in a size 36... it's coming all the way from Canada... I don't even know if I can walk in them... but I want them! teeheee


----------



## BellaShoes

You are welcome jeshika  I will gladly take the blame! You are going to love them!

My new Dantes arrived today, they are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

The man behind the shoes...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG I'm in love with Nude Maniacs!

Ladies! You can also try Holt Renfrew Vancouver and Bloor, they carry BA there too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yummy, BA himself is hot!   But he was a male model...


----------



## BellaShoes

^ hehehe, Duke, I thought you may enjoy that 'modeling' pic :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

HOLLYWOOD said:


> OMG I'm in love with Nude Maniacs!
> 
> Ladies! You can also try *Holt Renfrew Vancouver and Bloor*, they carry BA there too.



Good to know! *Hollywood*, do you have a website or store number for Bloor?


----------



## BellaShoes

As many of us have found out, the Stockist list on the Brian Atwood website is very outdated... 

So let's start our own  ; please list any brick and mortar or online BA Stockists...

Please *cut and paste* and keep the list going 

Holt Renfrew- vancouver
Bloor- canada
husonline.com
netaporter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

No problem Bella! 

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121

Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a quick glimpse of my newest Brian Atwoods... the *DANTE*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*A tPF'ers Guide of Buying Brian Atwood!*

As many of us have found out, the Stockist list on the Brian Atwood website is very outdated... 

*Please cut and paste and keep the list going *

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location


----------



## Windelynn

bella holy smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love them on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *windelynn*!! The curvature of the heel is fantastic in real life!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Bella those are amazing!

You have the greatest shoe collection ever!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Hollywood


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Here is a quick glimpse of my newest Brian Atwoods... the *DANTE*!


 
OHMYGAAAA! gorgeous Bella! I have got to keep myself out of this thread! Too much temptation!


----------



## xoxoCat

Just got my *Nude 120 Maniacs* from Holt Renfrew in Vancouver!! They just got them in a couple of days ago and are selling like mad. I was lucky happen to stumble upon them early. 

One thing I noticed is that my black Maniacs (same style and size, just different color) fit slightly snuggier than my nudes. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## deango

Here are three other websites that sell BA online

http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens.html?brand_name=20

http://www.colette.fr/#/a/3/eshop/174/brian-atwood/brand/65/

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/templates/P6.jhtml;jsessionid=FP4RXMZJIIFE4CQAAKQBACA?itemId=cat30540732&parentId=cat000199&masterId=cat000149&navAction=index


----------



## jessdressed

^^ Have you ordered from the Boutique 1 website? When I clicked on your link above it shows the BA prices at $1. Obvious mistake but wondering if I should just place an order to see what happens

*Edit they must have noticed the error. They corrected the prices


----------



## NANI1972

deango said:


> Here are three other websites that sell BA online
> 
> http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens.html?brand_name=20
> 
> http://www.colette.fr/#/a/3/eshop/174/brian-atwood/brand/65/
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...=cat000199&masterId=cat000149&navAction=index


 

OMG, I'm gonna puke. Boutique1 had the Smoke Nude Drama on sale but my size is all gone!  

~Thanks for posting the info ladies!~


----------



## batwoodfan

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
bluefly.com
theoutnet.com (net-a-porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> OMG, I'm gonna puke. Boutique1 had the Smoke Nude Drama on sale but my size is all gone!
> 
> ~Thanks for posting the info ladies!~



they didn't have the smaller sizes before the sale started... don't feel too bad, *NANI*...


----------



## jeshika

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
bluefly.com
theoutnet.com (net-a-porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
 Santa Eulalia (Barcelona, Spain) Tel. 34 932150674


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> they didn't have the smaller sizes before the sale started... don't feel too bad, *NANI*...


 
That makes me feel a lil' bit better....


----------



## Accessorize*me

After drooling over everyone's pics, I managed to snag these Harrison Chain in Grey yesterday....!! 




















Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
BlueFly.com
theOutnet.com (Net-A-Porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/w...?brand_name=20
http://www.colette.fr/#/a/3/eshop/17...wood/brand/65/
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/ca...avAction=index


----------



## taydev

BellaShoes said:


> Those are cute! Modelling pics please!


Thanks, Bella. I'll be posting model pics of all my shoes soon. The heel tap on the left boot is loose; it twists when I walk in them.  love your Dante's. Just recently saw VB in them. I think theyre hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwoodfan* welcome to tPF!!!  Are you the same batwoodfan I follow on twitter? (loveinredsoles)

Thank you for the great additions on our shopping post!


----------



## BellaShoes

Accessorize*me said:


> After drooling over everyone's pics, I managed to snag these Harrison Chain in Grey yesterday....!!
> Thank you for letting me share!



They are absolutely fabulous! Where did you find the grey?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I feel bad saying this, but I was the one who snagged the 36.5 smoke nude Drama pumps (husonline)!   I tried on the lighter nude version at BG some time back, and weirdly enough, the 37 was slightly too big... 36.5 it is, I guess!   I'll try to get pics up soon... I've been a bit sick!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, the Dante looks fabulous on you!!! 

*Acc*me* - I love them!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *batwoodfan* welcome to tPF!!!  Are you the same batwoodfan I follow on twitter? (loveinredsoles)
> 
> Thank you for the great additions on our shopping post!


 
Yep- that's me!

Accessorize*me - where did you find your Harrison Chain pumps?  They look fantastic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Bella, Bella, Bella* -  - that's my reaction!!!  Holy Moses, woman - you are going to cause all kinds of traffic accidents!


----------



## batwoodfan

fieryfashionist said:


> I feel bad saying this, but I was the one who snagged the 36.5 smoke nude Drama pumps (husonline)!  I tried on the lighter nude version at BG some time back, and weirdly enough, the 37 was slightly too big... 36.5 it is, I guess!  I'll try to get pics up soon... I've been a bit sick!


 
No need to feel bad!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> OMG, I'm gonna puke. Boutique1 had the Smoke Nude Drama on sale but my size is all gone!
> 
> ~Thanks for posting the info ladies!~


 
Hey NANI1972 - what size are you?  www.elysewalker.com has BA Super Charged booties in bordeaux suede on sale for $280(!) - there is a 36 last I checked!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *batwoodfan* welcome to tPF!!!  Are you the same batwoodfan I follow on twitter? (loveinredsoles)
> 
> Thank you for the great additions on our shopping post!


 
OK Bella, I need to get a handle on your enviable BA collection - tell me if this is correct:

Maniac 120 in Earth Suede
Maniac 140 in Black Patent
Maniac 140 in Luggage Kid
Drama 120 in Smoke Nude
Dante 140 in Black Patent
Power 140 in Nude Patent (on the way)
Fiona 140 in Leopard Python (on the way)

you definetly need to post a family picture once your two new pairs arrive!


----------



## batwoodfan

Here are some Celeb pics for our enjoyment!

1) VB in Smoke Nude Patent Maniac
2) VB in Rose Gold Maniac
3) VB in Black Kid Maniac
4) VB in Black Satin Maniac
5) VB in Black Patent Dante


----------



## batwoodfan

1) Zoe Saldana in Black Patent "Wicked" 140
2) Zoe Saldana in "Max" 140
3) Zoe Saldana in Black Patent "Maniac" 140
4) Zoe Saldana in Metallic "Maniac" 140
5) Zoe Saldana in Black Kid "Maniac" 140


----------



## batwoodfan

1) Anne Hathaway in Black Patent "Donna"
2) AH in Black Patent "Maniac"
3) AH in Black Patent "Tonya"
4) AH in Black "Chance"
5) AH in Black "Maniac"


----------



## batwoodfan

1) Tinsley Mortimer in Black Patent "Madison"
2) TM in Black Patent "Tonya"
3) TM in Purple Suede "Lola"
4) TM in Silver "Lina"
5) TM in Grey Patent "Nico"


----------



## xboobielicousx

Where can I find the nude maniacs 120 in size 37?  You guys have me obsessed with finding this shoe!


----------



## batwoodfan

xboobielicousx said:


> Where can I find the nude maniacs 120 in size 37? You guys have me obsessed with finding this shoe!


 
Madison in LA reportedly just got some in stock - act fast!  Check a few pages back in this thread for contact info


----------



## batwoodfan

1) VB in Black Suede "RZ" boot
2) VB in Cork "Debra" 140
3) VB in Nude Patent "Zenith" 140
4) VB in Smoke Nude Patent "Drama" 140
5) VB in Black Kid "Maniac" 140


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Hey NANI1972 - what size are you? www.elysewalker.com has BA Super Charged booties in bordeaux suede on sale for $280(!) - there is a 36 last I checked!


I'm a 36.5/37. But thanks for letting me know!

Thanks for posting all of these fabulous pics! I need the "Max" and the "Debra"! and...the "Lina"!


----------



## jeshika

xboobielicousx said:


> Where can I find the nude maniacs 120 in size 37?  You guys have me obsessed with finding this shoe!



*boobie*, madison in topanga is getting them in this or next week but you can preorder them. My SA's name is Katie and the number there is 818-312-9123. No tax outside cali and shipping is about $10.


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Donna in black is on sale at Shoe In at the Wynn in limited sizes.  60% off I believe.

Denzel is the contact.  Don't have a number handy, I'm at work (so no PMs pls).


----------



## xboobielicousx

jeshika said:


> *boobie*, madison in topanga is getting them in this or next week but you can preorder them. My SA's name is Katie and the number there is 818-312-9123. No tax outside cali and shipping is about $10.


 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU jeshika and batwood!  I called got the very last 37 that they expect in their order! 
You ladies ROCK!


----------



## jeshika

xboobielicousx said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU jeshika and batwood!  I called got the very last 37 that they expect in their order!
> You ladies ROCK!



 congrats *xboobie*! how exciting! they are expecting it really soon... they are in customs or something.

PS. love the blue CLs!


----------



## batwoodfan

Dukeprincess said:


> The Donna in black is on sale at Shoe In at the Wynn in limited sizes. 60% off I believe.
> 
> Denzel is the contact. Don't have a number handy, I'm at work (so no PMs pls).


 
The smallest they have is a 36.5


----------



## batwoodfan

xboobielicousx said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU jeshika and batwood! I called got the very last 37 that they expect in their order!
> You ladies ROCK!


 
Yea!  Definitely share pictures when they arrive!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

DC-Cutie said:


> *Bella, Bella, Bella* -  - that's my reaction!!!  Holy Moses, woman - you are going to cause all kinds of traffic accidents!



awwww, thanks DC!

*Fiery*, congrats! I was posting and reposting those 36.5's for what felt like forever!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> OK Bella, I need to get a handle on your enviable BA collection - tell me if this is correct:
> 
> Maniac 120 in Earth Suede
> Maniac 140 in Black Patent
> Maniac 140 in Luggage Kid
> Drama 120 in Smoke Nude
> Dante 140 in Black Patent
> Power 140 in Nude Patent (on the way)
> Fiona 140 in Leopard Python (on the way)
> 
> you definetly need to post a family picture once your two new pairs arrive!



 YES!!!! I guess I have been busy! 

The only edit; I did sell the Maniac 120mm in Earth, too small.  

My Leopard Python Fiona's will be here next week and my pre-ordered Powers shipped yesterday!


----------



## Vendrazi

How do you find BA sizing vis a vis CLs? (Sizing is my biggest bete noire -- what is up with all of this French? -- with these shoes. I feel like I need to consult a guide to buy shoes now. "You'll be 40 in almost all CLs, and of course you'll be 39 in YSL Tributes, but you really need to try on other ones to be completely sure...")


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwoodfan*.... great celebrity pics! I love how VB is rockin' Atwood in so many photos!!

OMG! I LOVE the Wicked!! LOVE! Where can I find it and the Black Satin Maniac 140mm?

Also, any updates on resort availability in stores/online?

I foresee a major CL Closet Cleansing in my near future ala Beckham... Sorry Msr. Louboutin, my feet hurt :ninja:

*xboobie*, congrats on the Maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Vendrazi said:


> How do you find BA sizing vis a vis CLs? (Sizing is my biggest bete noire -- what is up with all of this French? -- with these shoes. I feel like I need to consult a guide to buy shoes now. "You'll be 40 in almost all CLs, and of course you'll be 39 in YSL Tributes, but you really need to try on other ones to be completely sure...")



No french here, Mr Atwood is a Chicago native ....

I have found I take a 39-39.5 in all of the Atwoods thus far... 39 in the 120mm, 39.5 in the 140mm. The toe box is very generous compared to CL's which would be good for you Vendrazi. Try a Maniac 120mm in a 40...order from Intermix or Footcandy..somewhere you can return/exchange.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sh*t, love the suede OTK too....


----------



## randr21

i have the OTK, but not in black...cuz it sold out like that. there's a new model this year that's available on saks.com, and they're on sale.


----------



## deango

Neiman still has the Chain-back OTK boot in several sizes









http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod108930186&parentId=


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fabulous! Thank you both for the info...


----------



## Accessorize*me

Thank you *Bellashoes*, I have been admiring your lovely collection! Hope to score the smokey Nudes too...

I found the Greys at my local Boutique - On Pedder. Couldn't decide over the Black or Greys but loved this shade....

*fieryfashionist*, thank you for the lovely compliments!

*batwoodfan*, I found them at my local boutique! So glad they still had my size! Really enjoyed every pic you posted! Thank you so much for them!


----------



## batwoodfan

Accessorize*me said:


> Thank you *Bellashoes*, I have been admiring your lovely collection! Hope to score the smokey Nudes too...
> 
> I found the Greys at my local Boutique - On Pedder. Couldn't decide over the Black or Greys but loved this shade....
> 
> *fieryfashionist*, thank you for the lovely compliments!
> 
> *batwoodfan*, I found them at my local boutique! So glad they still had my size! Really enjoyed every pic you posted! Thank you so much for them!


 
Which boutique do you go through?  We are always looking for more Brian Atwood stockists!  Definitely post the contact info if you have time!  TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

I agree, yes, please share the intel *accesorize*


----------



## BellaShoes

How are these still available?

*Leopard Python Fiona* $465! Size 37 and 37.5 only 

http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=12002!Brian

4 words..... Atwood... Python.... Leopard.... Sale!


----------



## BellaShoes

The black suede Helix booties look really cute here....


----------



## batwoodfan

BA Alert!  The Studded "Loca" pump is on sale at Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) for $475 (down from $800).  They only have the lavender color in the 120mm height but there are LOTS of sizes still available!  This is the same color SJP wore in SATC2 (of course she wore the 140mm).  I am attaching a pic of the 120mm in black so you can see the proportions along with pics of SJP in the lavender color.  I have the Loca in Black and I love them!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> The black suede Helix booties look really cute here....
> 
> elysewalker.com/store/style-notes/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/styling-1024x763.jpg


 
BELLA!  DID YOU GET THE HELIX BOOTIE?!?!?!?!?!?  You are killin' me!  

BTW- I was sooooo tempted to grab the Fiona in a 36 from Hu's but I already have the BA "Trixy" in Leopard and when I went to drool at the Fionas again a day later, the 36 was gone (wasn't meant to be...)


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> How are these still available?
> 
> *Leopard Python Fiona* $465! Size 37 and 37.5 only
> 
> http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=12002!Brian
> 
> 4 words..... Atwood... Python.... Leopard.... Sale!


  Oh man, I just bought the pony leopard maniacs. Would have loved these though!


----------



## jeshika

argh, my dramas are delayed. the shipping person at the bay is out... grr.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> argh, my dramas are delayed. the shipping person at the bay is out... grr.


 
I didn't know that The Bay did their own shipping!  I was under the impression that they didn't - good to know.  Be sure to post pictures when they arrive!!!  I hope you get them soon!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> I didn't know that The Bay did their own shipping!  I was under the impression that they didn't - good to know.  Be sure to post pictures when they arrive!!!  I hope you get them soon!



ACK, me too *batwoodfan*! I hope the SA knew what she was talking about. She didn't even know they were on sale until I told her. Getting a little anxious... hope it works out... i really, really want them!


----------



## batwoodfan

1) Cameron Diaz in Nude Suede "Marlo" pumps
2) Cameron Diaz in Black Suede "Marlo pumps


----------



## flowerying

I just ordered the Sierra, an OTK boot.  Does anyone here own a pair? If so, can you share how you like it?  

Link here shows the boot:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446371061&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709271&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iPReTzK&ev19=1:16


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> 1) Cameron Diaz in Nude Suede "Marlo" pumps
> 2) Cameron Diaz in Black Suede "Marlo pumps


 
batwoodfan, your killing me with all this shoe porn.....but I love it!


----------



## batwoodfan

Brian and Rachel give greetings with the "RZ" boot - that oh-so-special OTK Suede creation with the back chain detail!  Brian and Rachel Zoe collaborated to create this masterpiece.  Check the Rachel Zoe Project page on bravotv.com to see extra bonus footage from season three that includes Rachel visiting the BA showroom in Milan as well as clips of her and Brian creating the boot!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

jeshika said:


> ACK, me too *batwoodfan*! I hope the SA knew what she was talking about. She didn't even know they were on sale until I told her. Getting a little anxious... hope it works out... i really, really want them!



Jeshika how much did you get them on sale for?
I wonder if they still have my size...


----------



## jeshika

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Jeshika how much did you get them on sale for?
> I wonder if they still have my size...



They have a 39 and 40 left i think. It was 850 CAD pre-discount. The SA is checking on the sale price and shipping fee. Will let you know when she contacts me on Monday.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my goodness, I have a three new arrivals next week..... super excited


----------



## BellaShoes

Has anyone seen the Nude Powers IRL? I am, so anxious to see the color...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Has anyone seen the Nude Powers IRL? I am, so anxious to see the color...


 
Yep - I saw them a week or two ago at Intermix - definitely a pinky blush-nude.  A great addition to your collection!!!  What is the third BA you have on the way?  Power, Fiona and what else!?!?!?  Is it the Helix?  Did you go craaaazy and get the RZ OTK?  Tell me!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I wish the OTK!! I grabbed the Black Suede Helix for $250 at Elyse... 60% off is too good to pass up. I am stalking the OTK, a girl can dream...

Here is the modeling pic of the Power 140mm. This pic was taken by a buyer for Footcandy...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I wish the OTK!! I grabbed the Black Suede Helix for $250 at Elyse... 60% off is too good to pass up. I am stalking the OTK, a girl can dream...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the Power 140mm. This pic was taken by a buyer for Footcandy...


 
UGH!  So jealous, I am so tempted by the Super Charged @ ElyseWalker... Here is another Power Pic for you (from elle.com)!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I wish the OTK!! I grabbed the Black Suede Helix for $250 at Elyse... 60% off is too good to pass up. I am stalking the OTK, a girl can dream...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the Power 140mm. This pic was taken by a buyer for Footcandy...



GORRRGEOUS, *Bella*!!!! Those look super fierce!


----------



## mishybelle

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I wish the OTK!! I grabbed the Black Suede Helix for $250 at Elyse... 60% off is too good to pass up. I am stalking the OTK, a girl can dream...
> 
> Here is the modeling pic of the Power 140mm. This pic was taken by a buyer for Footcandy...


 
Bella, what size did you get in the Helix bootie? TTS? or down 1/2 a size? I think I read a review on Saks.com saying it fit funny....


----------



## BellaShoes

^ohhh, that is a great pic of the Power!! Thanks *BAtwood*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bella* you are on a roll woman!


----------



## BellaShoes

mishybelle said:


> Bella, what size did you get in the Helix bootie? TTS? or down 1/2 a size? I think I read a review on Saks.com saying it fit funny....



I took .5 size up... and the SA at Elyse called me to ensure I was ordering .5 size up too because most customers had to exchange them due to sizing issues.


----------



## BellaShoes

Dukeprincess said:


> *Bella* you are on a roll woman!


 yep..which means I am doing a closet overhaul on this rainy weekend.


----------



## Vendrazi

Somewhere you mentioned that you had gotten rid of 11 pairs and had recently bought 7 more...I'm kinda thinking you're no longer at -4.  On the up side...Brian Atwood may be calling to thank you for being his most avid customer!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep... 11 pairs of CL's have gone to new homes.... 

As for new.... still at 7 (all Brian Atwood)

BA Maniac 140mm Black Patent
BA Maniac 140mm Tan Kid
BA Drama 120mm
BA Dante Black Patent
BA Fiona Leopard Python (en route)
BA Power 140mm Nude Patent (en route)
BA Helix Bootie 140mm Black Suede (en route)

*BAtwoodfan*, am I missing any from my list? 

Now for downsizing this weekend, I need to clear some out to replenish the shoe fund and make more room for the Baretta OTK I am lusting for...


----------



## BellaShoes

And yes, *Vendrazi*, you must try Atwood, they are soooooo sexy and super comfortable!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*batwoodfan, BellaShoes*, I bought the shoes at my local boutique - On Pedder.

Here's a link to their website:
http://www.onpedder.com/about-us.html


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *accessorize*, I have read about onpedder however have had zero luck with their website... it never loads for me.


----------



## jeshika

Brian Atwood Nude Maniacs in stock at Mytheresa.com in most sizes from 35 to 42. Ships worldwide, be careful of customs/brokerage charges as they ship via DHL.

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/MANIAC-PUMPS-p-15160.html#


----------



## BellaShoes

^got my email too! No Nude Maniacs for me, I am waiting on my Power 140's to arrive...


----------



## Accessorize*me

*BellaShoes*, I'm sorry about that. 

I have added an image from their website for their boutique contact numbers and adderess, hope you can see it:


----------



## BellaShoes

That is fabulous, thank you! Which boutique carries BA?


----------



## Accessorize*me

All of them should carry BA....


----------



## BellaShoes

Does anyone know what stock Shoe In has in Vegas?


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh..... My..... GAAAAAAAAA 







I am soooooooo exited about something but cannot share until New Year's week!!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

I just KNEW Brian Atwood was going to personally call you! 

Given what I saw happening in another thread, I'm wondering what's going on in that closet of yours! This is very exciting.


----------



## BellaShoes

^God I wish....but Hubby would not be pleased.... 

Yep... the other thread is an indication of what lies ahead... :sunnies


----------



## deango

Yoox currently has the Maniac leopard and zebra print pump

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN+ATWOOD/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44275409DQ/sts/sr_women80

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN+ATWOOD/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44275412PU/sts/sr_women80


----------



## BellaShoes

Great find *deango*!! Those might of interest to some ladies here....


----------



## jeshika

Nude Maniacs are available in 36.5, 37, 38.5 and 42 at saks.com
Black Maniacs available in many sizes.


----------



## BellaShoes

The new Nude Powers are available at Intermix Online!


----------



## NANI1972

I was wondering are there any othe variations of the Drama pump besides the Nude/Black other than these? I would love to know.


----------



## BellaShoes

There was this combo...


----------



## BellaShoes

I am looking forward to hearing who is carrying the Alison for S/S11


----------



## Dukeprincess

Atwoods in limited sizes, but gorgeous styles on NAP

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Brian_Atwood


----------



## deango

There are some styles in 140 at Ekseption

http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood


----------



## jeshika

Dukeprincess said:


> Atwoods in limited sizes, but gorgeous styles on NAP
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Brian_Atwood



thanks *Duke*! FINALLY scored something in my size!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81110


----------



## deango

Olivia Wilde in BA Maniac Smoke Nude


----------



## jeshika

NEED... SMOKE... NUDE... MANIACS...

are they seasonal or part of the classic collection, does anyone know?


----------



## deango

Lady Gaga in BA Maniac Red Patent


----------



## jeshika

jeshika said:


> NEED... SMOKE... NUDE... MANIACS...
> 
> are they seasonal or part of the classic collection, does anyone know?



just reread the thread... i guess they are gone... gone... gone... 

and is Gaga channeling hello kitty?


----------



## Dukeprincess

jeshika said:


> thanks *Duke*! FINALLY scored something in my size!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81110



Congrats!  I really love those!  They have them in my size too, I need to resist!


----------



## BellaShoes

deango said:


> Lady Gaga in BA Maniac Red Patent



'Does this bow make my butt look big?'


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Jeshika!


----------



## randr21

last pair of 37 black patent maniacs at NYC Saks.  Ask for Jean phillipe...I think that was his name.


----------



## BellaShoes

^FYI saks.com still has the Black Patent Maniac in every size 37-42


----------



## BellaShoes

*MAYA* available at Saks.com for pre-order...


----------



## BellaShoes

*RZ Boot in BLACK*! 
30% off at NM.com
Size 36, 36.5, 37.0, 38, 40


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham in "Dante" Nude Fishnet Pump






Available at Saks.com 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446393326&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709271&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iP.LIsA&ev19=1:1


----------



## jeshika

deango said:


> Victoria Beckham in "Dante" Nude Fishnet Pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available at Saks.com
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...st_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iP.LIsA&ev19=1:1



Available at Net-A-Porter too

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97044


----------



## jeshika

Brian Atwood Terry in 36 available at the Bay in Toronto. 40% off RRP. Not sure what the retail is. But it is a beautiful shoe... in case anyone is looking for them!


----------



## jenayb

Those nude Dantes are incredibly reasonably priced, no? Or am I just wayyyyyyy to used to paying $1k+ for Loubs...?


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Yes and YES! I am going to grab the Nude Dante too as I adore my black Dantes! 

*Jeshika*, here is another pic for ...erm...enabling :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

So today.... the Fed Ex man dropped off one of the most extraordinary shoes I have ever laid my eyes on....

Introducing my *Leopard Python Fiona 140mm*... check out the curvature of the heel, gorgeous!

An unbelievable sale score from husonline....


----------



## BellaShoes

Some modeling pics...


----------



## NANI1972

Bella!!!!! So gorgeous! Breathtaking!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Yes and YES! I am going to grab the Nude Dante too as I adore my black Dantes!
> 
> *Jeshika*, here is another pic for ...erm...enabling :ninja:



*Bella*, i hatechuuuuuuu!!!!!! no worries, i already ordered them from intermix to "try".

Love the leopard though! HOT HOT HOT!

In other news, my dramas are being shipped soon! WHOOHOOO!!!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*BellaShoes*, your Leopard Python Fiona 140mm are breath-taking!! Just....WOW!!!!


----------



## taydev

WHOA Bella! Stunning BA purchases!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much Nani, jeshika, accessorize and tay!

*jeshika*, nice!! Did you get the nude Dante? They are going to be lovely! I almost grabbed the nude before the all black but I could not envision them on a foot... I saw the black version and loved them, now after seeing on VB, they are fabulous! CONGRATS! On both pairs


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much Nani, jeshika, accessorize and tay!
> 
> *jeshika*, nice!! Did you get the nude Dante? They are going to be lovely! I almost grabbed the nude before the all black but I could not envision them on a foot... I saw the black version and loved them, now after seeing on VB, they are fabulous! CONGRATS! On both pairs



*Bella*... here are the BA's that I have coming my way to "try"

1) Nude Maniacs
2) Black Maniacs
3) Nude/Black Drama 
4) Black Suede/Patent Elisa
5) Black Dantes
6) Nude Dantes
7) Nude Powers

Other than the 2 sale shoes - the dramas and the elisas, i am trying to only keep 2 other shoes. Still your fault though.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! *Jeshika*, you fell as hard as I did!!!  When will the Nude Dante be here? I am looking forward to some pics of your new collection!

I have gone from none to ton in no time!!! resents

1- Black Maniac 140mm
2- Tan Kid Maniac 140mm
3- Nude/Black Drama 120mm
4- Black Dante (140mm)
5- Leopard Python Fiona (140mm)
6- Black Suede Helix (140mm) on their way...
7- Nude Power (140mm) on their way...
8- What I can only call... a fabulous surprise 

Wish List
9- Nude Dante
10- Fuchsia Alison


----------



## missgiannina

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Yes and YES! I am going to grab the Nude Dante too as I adore my black Dantes!
> 
> *Jeshika*, here is another pic for ...erm...enabling :ninja:



oh i need those in my life!!! they look amazing!


----------



## deango

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Jeshika*, you fell as hard as I did!!!  When will the Nude Dante be here? I am looking forward to some pics of your new collection!
> 
> I have gone from none to ton in no time!!! resents
> 
> 1- Black Maniac 140mm
> 2- Tan Kid Maniac 140mm
> 3- Nude/Black Drama 120mm
> 4- Black Dante (140mm)
> 5- Leopard Python Fiona (140mm)
> 6- Black Suede Helix (140mm) on their way...
> 7- Nude Power (140mm) on their way...
> 8- What I can only call... a fabulous surprise
> 
> Wish List
> 9- Nude Dante
> 10- Fuchsia Alison



Can we have a clue of your "fabulous surprise" ? 
Is it from the Resort or Spring 2011 collection ?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> So today.... the Fed Ex man dropped off one of the most extraordinary shoes I have ever laid my eyes on....
> 
> Introducing my *Leopard Python Fiona 140mm*... check out the curvature of the heel, gorgeous!
> 
> An unbelievable sale score from husonline....


 
WOW!  Love them!  Did you find the Fionas TTS?  How is the fit compared to your Maniacs and your Dantes?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just popping in to say that I love all of your Brian Atwoods! *Bella- *my dear stunning collection! 
Depending on what DH got me for Christmas, I will be joining you girls in here with my first pair very soon!


----------



## BellaShoes

*DEZY*!!! Welcome love!  We are having a fabulous time!

*deango*... I can share in the next couple days, promise!

*Batwood*, the Fiona fits just like the Dante.. same basic shoe, I took TTS

*missgiannina*, you must!!! Brian Atwood is amazing!


----------



## babyontheway

Ok- seriously ladies... you are killing me! 
Bella- each pair keeps getting hotter!!!!!
Jeshika-please make sure that we see the shoes you are "trying"



jeshika said:


> *Bella*... here are the BA's that I have coming my way to "try"
> 
> 1) Nude Maniacs
> 2) Black Maniacs
> 3) Nude/Black Drama
> 4) Black Suede/Patent Elisa
> 5) Black Dantes
> 6) Nude Dantes
> 7) Nude Powers
> 
> Other than the 2 sale shoes - the dramas and the elisas, i am trying to only keep 2 other shoes. Still your fault though.


 


BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Jeshika*, you fell as hard as I did!!!  When will the Nude Dante be here? I am looking forward to some pics of your new collection!
> 
> I have gone from none to ton in no time!!! resents
> 
> 1- Black Maniac 140mm
> 2- Tan Kid Maniac 140mm
> 3- Nude/Black Drama 120mm
> 4- Black Dante (140mm)
> 5- Leopard Python Fiona (140mm)
> 6- Black Suede Helix (140mm) on their way...
> 7- Nude Power (140mm) on their way...
> 8- What I can only call... a fabulous surprise
> 
> Wish List
> 9- Nude Dante
> 10- Fuchsia Alison


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Baby!!!!


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> So today.... the Fed Ex man dropped off one of the most extraordinary shoes I have ever laid my eyes on....
> 
> Introducing my *Leopard Python Fiona 140mm*... check out the curvature of the heel, gorgeous!
> 
> An unbelievable sale score from husonline....


*Bella, *your shoes are _*Ahhhh-mazing*_!!!!!!! I'm so jealous and happy for you at the same time.:greengrin:


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *chloe*! I am absolutely astounded by how I have gone this long without Atwood in my life.... his designs are out of this world!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Jeshika*, you fell as hard as I did!!!  When will the Nude Dante be here? I am looking forward to some pics of your new collection!
> 
> I have gone from none to ton in no time!!! resents
> 
> 1- Black Maniac 140mm
> 2- Tan Kid Maniac 140mm
> 3- Nude/Black Drama 120mm
> 4- Black Dante (140mm)
> 5- Leopard Python Fiona (140mm)
> 6- Black Suede Helix (140mm) on their way...
> 7- Nude Power (140mm) on their way...
> 8- What I can only call... a fabulous surprise
> 
> Wish List
> 9- Nude Dante
> 10- Fuchsia Alison



*Bella*, i guess the shoe fairies must have heard you! the nude dantes came today... they are beautiful... unfortunately i think they hate my feet the way ron rons hate my feet.


----------



## jeshika

Nude Dantes


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh No!! Are they not going to work for you? *Jeshika*, they look unbelievable on you! The Nude is perfection! You MUST share them in the NON CL indulgence thread

I am sooooo getting the nude dante!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Oh No!! Are they not going to work for you? *Jeshika*, they look unbelievable on you! The Nude is perfection! You MUST share them in the NON CL indulgence thread
> 
> I am sooooo getting the nude dante!



My feet are at a very strange angle and my calf muscles cramp something awful... my cl maggies actually felt comfy when i switched into them! maybe i need to go 1/2 a size down in them. They look so great though! 

You should definitely get them!!! they are gorgy on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Jeshika* - wow!  Those are perfection!


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika- The nude Dantes are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Windelynn

Jeshika, keep them!!! I love them on yoU!!!


----------



## Windelynn

BElla i am so jealous of you right now...those look soo good.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika- *they are sooooo gorgeous! You do have me worried about the sizing now, I plan to order them in the next few days. Did you go TTS?


----------



## bagfan

Just got my first pair of nude Maniacs from mytheresa. Decided in the end to go half size up to 37.5 (from my regular 37), even though website says TTS. Really glad I did - it fits perfectly and 37 would be def too tight. What a great comfortable shoe! Also have to say - fantastic experience with mytheresa - ultrafast shipping, even with all the flights mayhem in Europe.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *bagfan*! I have found most styles are .5 size up in Atwood

*Dezy*, I would recommend TTS or .5 up in the Dante. I took TTS in my Black Dante and they are fine. I did add a Foot Petal heel strip as the style does rise a little higher on the back of the heel and the strip adds a level of added comfort. I am ordering the Nude as well and will take them TTS as well.

Thank you *Windelyn*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Side note on a non BA topic.... I wore my Louboutin Babels yesterday and my poor feet are still hurting today. I have quickly become spoiled by Mr Atwoods footcandy.


----------



## BellaShoes

My black suede Helix boots arrived yesterday (.5 size up) and they are _faaaaaabulous_! Super steal from elysewalker.com


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

For anyone interested, Red Patent Maniacs 50% off at Foot Candy today only!
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC!ATW


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Dezy*! For those interested in the Red Maniac, it is a pretty, lipstick red color... a tad too bright for me but lovely in real life for the right person .


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, I would recommend TTS or .5 up in the Dante. I took TTS in my Black Dante and they are fine. I did add a Foot Petal heel strip as the style does rise a little higher on the back of the heel and the strip adds a level of added comfort. I am ordering the Nude as well and will take them TTS as well.


 
thanks *Bella *just to be safe I will probably go 1/2 size up. But this all depends on what sizes are available once I get to ordering them


----------



## BellaShoes

Good idea... you can always use foot petals...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Helix booties!!  I wanna see!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I will snap some quick pics for you  back shortly...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Waiting patiently...


----------



## Vendrazi

I got my black Dantes yesterday...and I cannot get my left foot (the one with the Toe Of Pain that has caused so much  hilarity at CL get-togethers) into the toe box. My toes fold under and no matter what I do, I can't get my foot in properly. I can't even take modeling pictures for you.

They are pretty though. Alas.


----------



## mistyknightwin

I would love to get the Maniac in RED! How is the sizing? I'm a 41 in most if not all my CL's....should I go 10, 10.5 or 11?

Awww, nevermind they don't have a size higher than a 10


----------



## Dukeprincess

mistyknightwin said:


> I would love to get the Maniac in RED! How is the sizing? I'm a 41 in most if not all my CL's....should I go 10, 10.5 or 11?
> 
> Awww, nevermind they don't have a size higher than a 10


 
Misty, I am a 11/41 in Maniacs in my foot is larger than yours.  So I think you might be able to do a 10.  

For reference, I am a 41.5-42 in CLs.  41 in strappy styles like Fernando.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Dukeprincess said:


> Misty, I am a 11/41 in Maniacs in my foot is larger than yours. So I think you might be able to do a 10.
> 
> For reference, I am a 41.5-42 in CLs. 41 in strappy styles like Fernando.


Hmmmm, Let me think on it....I do have a 41.5 in YoyoZeppa and I would love if my RonRon's where a 41.5 instead of a 41....decisions, decisions


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jeshika- *they are sooooo gorgeous! You do have me worried about the sizing now, I plan to order them in the next few days. Did you go TTS?



*dezy*, i went 1/2 size up cos that was the smallest size that they had. They fit fine. I could have gone TTS. I think they are BEAUTIFUL but my feet feel weird in them. only the balls of my feet (and toes) and my heel touch the sole, hence the discomfort.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Uggghhh... this is so tempting...

*Jeshika* - would you say the color you have is more brown nude or pink nude?  I can't do pink nudes..


----------



## BellaShoes

*DC*... if you are referring to the Dante is a wonderful brown, smokey nude not blush! They'd be gorgeous against that bronzy skin of yours!

*Vendrazi*, I am so sorry to hear they aren't working out for you..


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry for the delay *duke*...

Here are my Helix Booties... an outright steal down from $895 to $287 on elysewalker.com


----------



## jeshika

DC-Cutie said:


> Uggghhh... this is so tempting...
> 
> *Jeshika* - would you say the color you have is more brown nude or pink nude?  I can't do pink nudes..



DC, it's definitely a darker greyish-pink nude with a hint of brown. A very unique color. It's not pink like CL pink nudes... I would give it a shot! Order from NAP or Saks online... it's returnable if you don't like them!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Sorry for the delay *duke*...
> 
> Here are my Helix Booties... an outright steal down from $895 to $287 on elysewalker.com



GORGY *Bella*!!!! What a steal!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mistyknightwin said:


> Hmmmm, Let me think on it....I do have a 41.5 in YoyoZeppa and I would love if my RonRon's where a 41.5 instead of a 41....decisions, decisions


 
My Ron Rons are a 42 as are any VP syles.  Long toes.

But my Maniacs are suede and pony hair.  Not sure about leather, but I think that would be even easier to stretch.


OMG *BELLA!!!!  *


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks duke and jeshika!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*beellllaaaaaaa- *they are soooo hot! wow congrats and for such an amazing price! 

*jeshika- *I'm sorry they aren't working 

*vendrazi- *this is my same worry. My toe next to the pinky toe on my left foot is always causing problems. I will have to go 1/2 size up when I order the Dantes because when I attempted to try on the lavender Atwoods SJP wore in SATC (sorry don't remember the name) in my tts, my foot would literally not go into the shoe. I'm so sorry they aren't working for you.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Dezy!!!

So I have to say, it cannot be coincidence that we CL ladies seem to have issues with the one same toe.. It definitely seems to coincide with the recent spike in interest (and purchases) of Atwood and his fabulous, affordable and comfortable designs!


----------



## Vendrazi

In my case, I've had problems with that toe for many years (had a deformed nail on it that I've had surgery on a couple of times). It definitely preceded my interest in high heels, and I guess I have to thank it for keeping my shoe collection within, uh, manageable (?) limits.


----------



## jeshika

Guess what?!?!?! My Dramas arrived!!!!  I L-O-V-E them!!!!!!! I took them 1/2 size up and they fit like a dream.


----------



## BellaShoes

YIPEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Pictures please, pictures!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Bella- WOWZA! Gorgeous booties! Wish they had my size....I am so loving this thread ladies!

Jeshika- Glad the Dramas fit! Bring on the pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Nani*, yes, it was an unbelievable deal!

Where did *Jeshika* go? Dancing about in her Dramas I am sure!

My UPS man just delivered my pre-ordered Power 140mm and the nude is unbelievable!! They are perfection.. Love, Love, Love! For anyone wondering, the nude on the Power is called Cappuccino nude and it is NOT the Maniac 120mm Nude, much warmer and less blushy... GORGEOUS! From the stock photos on Intermix, I was certain these were going back but had to try them...glad I did! 

Collection Update:

Maniac 140mm-Black patent
Maniac 140mm-Tan kid
Drama 120mm- Nude/Black
Dante 140mm- Black/Black
Fiona 140mm- Leopard Python
Helix Bootie 140mm- Black Suede
Power 140mm- Cappuccino Nude Patent

One secret pair remains en route...once *Jeshika* gives up some pics of her drama, I will spill my secret :ninja:


----------



## NANI1972

^jeshika post your pics so Bella will spill the beans!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## LavenderIce

This thread feels like my TPF home with all my fellow CL girls here.    I haven't been bitten by the BA bug yet, but I've been trying on different styles when I can.  I've tried the Maniac 120, Drama 140, Donna 140, Alexi 140 (?) leopard print python peeptoe style and the Loca and an older style pump three years ago.  I may be joining you girls at some point.  I sense CL retirement is on the horizon.  Just a couple more SS2011 styles on the list and the rest are HGs that are oldies but goodies.  I'm loving all the BAs you girls have!


----------



## BellaShoes

In the meantime... Celebrity Pics...

Cheryl Cole in Balleta


----------



## BellaShoes

Anna Paquin in Maniac 120mm


----------



## BellaShoes

Another shot of Victoria Beckham with family in the Nude Dante


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood made this special for VB... Metallic Maniacs


----------



## BellaShoes

Double dose of Atwood...


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> This thread feels like my TPF home with all my fellow CL girls here.    I haven't been bitten by the BA bug yet, but I've been trying on different styles when I can.  I've tried the Maniac 120, Drama 140, Donna 140, Alexi 140 (?) leopard print python peeptoe style and the Loca and an older style pump three years ago.  I may be joining you girls at some point.  I sense CL retirement is on the horizon.  Just a couple more SS2011 styles on the list and the rest are HGs that are oldies but goodies.  I'm loving all the BAs you girls have!



Hi *Lavender*!!!! Welcome to our home away from home...  I just am tired of agonizing feet after a day of wearing CL's but am no wear near retiring from heels... not for many years, so I needed to find an alternative which was sexy, kinder on my feet and comfortable..and preferably under $800 a pair! I found all 4 in Atwood!


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously, where is *jeshika*? :tumbleweed:


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm not retiring from high heels, just retiring from acquiring CLs.  But, I understand all your points.  Other designers are creating sexy shoes that are more foot and budget friendly.  There's even a BA Maniac wannabe in the Sophia by Alejandro Ingelmo.


----------



## BellaShoes

Totally agree... I have seen the Alejandro Ingelmo as well, beautiful.

As for CL's, I am pretty much done acquiring as well. There may be one pair I pick up in early 2011 but otherwise, I have sold many pairs over the past month and will continue to do so with those they just do not work any longer.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dammit, Anna Paquin is _really _ making me regret not using my Saks code on Black Maniacs. 

Umm *Jeshika...:useless:

Welcome Lav!!!! *


----------



## BellaShoes

^seriously! I wish I had used the code for the Nude Dante!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you Dezy!!!
> 
> So I have to say, it cannot be coincidence that we CL ladies seem to have issues with the one same toe.. It definitely seems to coincide with the recent spike in interest (and purchases) of Atwood and his fabulous, affordable and comfortable designs!


 
And all this time I thought I was all alone with this toe problem! Seriously I have many more years of heels ahead of me, so I need my toesies to keep up with me! 
and *Bella *darling what code are you talking about for the Nude Dantes?!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am just hoping for a last minute Christmas % off at Saks as they did a couple weeks back.. yes, Nude Dantes... I need them in my life


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ok honey, if you find one, you let me know please!!!! xoxo


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Seriously, where is *jeshika*? :tumbleweed:





Dukeprincess said:


> Umm *Jeshika...:useless:*



Hello *Bella* and *Duke*! Sorry!!! My camera is dead! Battery charging now... takin a couple iphone pixx to tempt and tantalize!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

Brian Atwood Drama







These are perfect match for my skintone.  DBF isn't going to love them as much as I do... cos it makes me as tall as him. HAHAHA


----------



## lilwickitwitch

GORGEOUS shoes! jeshika and bella, I really really want your Dramas!!! 

Bella, I'm super jealous of your BA collection! I can't believe you went from zero to what, eight? in less than a month!

I have still not the Dramas in my size =[


----------



## deango

Dannii Minogue in "Drama" 140


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jeshika*!! They are fantastic! Congrats!!!

WOW, *Dannii* looks amaaaaaazing (any relation to Kylie?)!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am off to work today....

H&M Leopard Lined Blazer
VS Slacks
JCrew Sequined Tank
Rebecca Minkoff Stone MAM
Brian Atwood Drama 120mm


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ok honey, if you find one, you let me know please!!!! xoxo



Will do!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> ^jeshika post your pics so Bella will spill the beans!



Okay... *jeshika *released a photo, *Nani*...are you ready?!? Wanna know what I scored? 

They are en route now....


----------



## jeshika

Spill *bella*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Bella!! What did you get?! I swear I log on to tPF and you have another pair of BAs to post everyday!


----------



## jeshika

lilwickitwitch said:


> GORGEOUS shoes! jeshika and bella, I really really want your Dramas!!!
> 
> I have still not the Dramas in my size =[



thanks *lilwickit*! what size are you? I will keep an eye out. Unfortunately it looks like only the larger sizes are left. 



BellaShoes said:


> *Jeshika*!! They are fantastic! Congrats!!!
> 
> WOW, *Dannii* looks amaaaaaazing (any relation to Kylie?)!



Thanks *Bella*! They are fabulous!! I will post more pictures tonight! 

Dannii is Kylie's less famous sister. i think she is a soap opera star and occasional singer in OZ.


----------



## deango

> Dannii is Kylie's less famous sister. i think she is a soap opera star and occasional singer in OZ.



She's actually getting quite famous for being one of the judges on X-factor UK

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/category/blog/blog-celebrities/dannii-minogue/


----------



## Vendrazi

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am off to work today....



Fabulous outfit! I especially love that top with the blazer!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

jeshika said:


> thanks *lilwickit*! what size are you? I will keep an eye out. Unfortunately it looks like only the larger sizes are left.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Bella*! They are fabulous!! I will post more pictures tonight!
> 
> Dannii is Kylie's less famous sister. i think she is a soap opera star and occasional singer in OZ.



I'm a size 38! You are so sweet thanks


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> Brian Atwood Drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are perfect match for my skintone.  DBF isn't going to love them as much as I do... cos it makes me as tall as him. HAHAHA


 
Jeshika! These make my heart melt, can't wait to see modeling pics!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Okay... *jeshika *released a photo, *Nani*...are you ready?!? Wanna know what I scored?
> 
> They are en route now....


 
Ready and waiting!


----------



## jeshika

deango said:


> She's actually getting quite famous for being one of the judges on X-factor UK
> 
> http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/category/blog/blog-celebrities/dannii-minogue/



Really? Good for her! It seemed like she went through a rough patch awhile back. Kylie is still #1 to me though.


----------



## jeshika

lilwickitwitch said:


> I'm a size 38! You are so sweet thanks



NP! Anything to help! 



NANI1972 said:


> Jeshika! These make my heart melt, can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


I can't wait to get off work to TAKE some modeling pictures!


----------



## jeshika

Pictures as promised....

this one cracked me up... "Me too mama! How about my feet?!"






Ok, for real modeling pictures!


----------



## jeshika

Better representation of the color


----------



## missgiannina

jeshika said:


> Better representation of the color




OMG they are fab


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dayum *Jeshika* those are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolute perfection!!!!

I think this one screams new avatar!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay... as promised, I have made it to pre-sale, they have been charged and are on the UPS truck....

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of........

The *Barretta in Black Suede*...... 

60% off from Shoe In!!!! Retail $1590, *Sale $635*


----------



## BellaShoes

lilwickitwitch said:


> Bella!! What did you get?! I swear I log on to tPF and you have another pair of BAs to post everyday!



Only because my new found addiction happened right smack in the middle of sale season!

Black Patent Maniac 40% off
Tan Kid Maniac 40% off
Drama 120mm 40% off 
Fiona 140mm 50% off
Helix Booties 70% off
Barretta OTK Boot 60% off

Only 2 were actually retail! 

Power 140mm- retail
Dante 140mm- retail


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats Bella! Wow you already have a fab BA collection! Do have any idea what else Shoe Inn has for BA on sale?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Nani*!!

I am not sure about other styles, I know they had the Donna and Eilsa but they are gone..


----------



## deango

I want to see pictures of your Power pump!!
Can you place it next to the Drama so we can see the difference in the nude?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, those booties are FAB and what a steal!!   I also love the Barretta... can't wait to see them on you!! 

*jeshika* - The Dramas are stunning on you!!!!!!! 

I have my second pair on the way!!  Red patent Maniacs at 50% (footcandy)!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Second pair, what was the first?!  Fess up *M! 
*


----------



## rdgldy

It is refreshing to see all this excitement about Brian Atwood.  I have not jumped on the bandwagon yet, but I'm afraid that once I try them, I may be hooked too.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

BellaShoes said:


> Only because my new found addiction happened right smack in the middle of sale season!
> 
> Black Patent Maniac 40% off
> Tan Kid Maniac 40% off
> Drama 120mm 40% off
> Fiona 140mm 50% off
> Helix Booties 70% off
> Barretta OTK Boot 60% off
> 
> Only 2 were actually retail!
> 
> Power 140mm- retail
> Dante 140mm- retail



I'm so so jealous. 40 off black maniac and tan and the dramas! You are bad influence. I want like all the shoes you got.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!

Deango, I will take photos tomorrow as my Barrettas are due as well.

Rdgldy! You must try them, I am a total convert!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ooooh, haha, I never posted them even though they arrived the other week!!   I will for sure though!   First pair are the 120 Dramas from husonline.com!   I tried them on months ago at BG (when they first came in), and weirdly enough, I needed a half size down from my usual size!   That website happened to have the exact size I needed (thanks to *Bella* for the intel), yay! 




Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Second pair, what was the first?!  Fess up *M!
> *


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats fiery! I am so excited for you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!!   I owe my first pair to you!   I'm so excited to see your fabulous boots!!


----------



## BellaShoes

You got the dramas from hus!! Yea!! Wore mine again today, all day, they are fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I did!!   I saw that outfit pic... fabulousness!   I'm planning to wear mine for the first time this weekend... looking forward to it! 

Ahh, can't win 'em all... footcandy just e-mailed me to say they don't have the shoe (red patent maniacs)!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no! Sorry to hear about the red maniacs. Looking forward to action shots of your dramas though.


----------



## jeshika

I also wanted to thank *Windelynn* for being so patient with me and answering my 100000000x questions about the Room at Hudson Bay! 



missgiannina said:


> OMG they are fab



thanks *missg*!!!! I really love them!!! can't wait to wear them out!!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Dayum *Jeshika* those are gorgeous on you!!!



thanks *Duke*! i never imagined that they would be as beautiful as they are. and they are really easy to walk in for 140s.



BellaShoes said:


> Absolute perfection!!!!
> 
> I think this one screams new avatar!



you know *Bella*, I was thinking the exact same thing! tee hee.



fieryfashionist said:


> *jeshika* - The Dramas are stunning on you!!!!!!!


Thank you *fiery*!!! I can't wait for your pictures of your Drama, shoe cousin!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOHOOOOO! We have our first official CL to Atwood Avatar changeover! 

Such a great photo!! Love them! Truly...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jeshika*, today was my 2nd outing in my dramas and I received SOOO many compliments on them... wear them in fabulous health.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh heaven, just when I thought my amex was safe...Amy Adams is wearing bright pink satin Maniac 140mm?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Emma Stone in Dark Green Maniac 140mm (Fall 2010)


----------



## xoxoCat

LOVE THE SATIN! But kind of concerned about how dirty it would get and not being able to clean them. :S


----------



## deango

BellaShoes said:


> Oh heaven, just when I thought my amex was safe...Amy Adams is wearing bright pink satin Maniac 140mm?!


I don't think it's bright pink...the color looks more like bright red to me...


----------



## deango

Demi Moore in Maniac Silver 140








Emma Roberts in Maniac Gold 140


----------



## deango

Emma Roberts in Maniac Black Patent 140


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham in Drama 140


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham in Zenith Nude 140


----------



## deango

Kate Beckinsale in Maniac Nude 140


----------



## xoxoCat

Kate Beckinsale and Emma Roberts = absolute perfection.


----------



## ms piggy

jeshika said:


> Brian Atwood Drama



These are GORGEOUS!!! Any chance of finding the 120mm still? I should be a 37.5 I think (37.5 in YSL Tributes/Tribtoos and 38 for CLs).


----------



## BellaShoes

^ They will be hard to find, I think husonline was one of the few that carried the 120mm.

Thanks for all the great shots *deango*! And yes, Amy's are red! Whew, amex is safe for now!


----------



## ms piggy

It's a pity I'm late. You look fab in yours *Bella*. 

If anyone sights a 37.5 in those Drama 120mm please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nude POWER 140mm* (aka 'Cappuccino NUDE') 

Against the Drama 120mm, as you can see there isn't much of a color difference between the two. They are both a smokier nude. I think a bit darker/warmer than the Nude Maniac 120mm...






The heel is really spectacular IRL.. the shape is fabulous and wears beautifully.


----------



## hazeltt

Is it too late to be able to find the Drama pump? I'm looking for a 36.5.

I've tried The Room at the Bay, with the help of jeshika, but had no luck.


----------



## xoxoCat

BellaShoes said:


> *Nude POWER 140mm* (aka 'Cappuccino NUDE')
> 
> Against the Drama 120mm, as you can see there isn't much of a color difference between the two. They are both a smokier nude. I think a bit darker/warmer than the Nude Maniac 120mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heel is really spectacular IRL.. the shape is fabulous and wears beautifully.



Gorgeous! I thought the chunky heel looked weird online but it looks great on you!  It matches your skin too, it looks like. 

Cat


----------



## BellaShoes

*Cat*, I thought the same thing and was ready to return them before they even arrived! Once I saw them IRL, loved them!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Bella...you see what I mean about a new pair everyday?

They're gorgeous!! =]


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Ms Piggy*! 

I know, *lilwickit*, it seems that way but it is just timing...


----------



## xoxoCat

My nude maniacs from a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## xoxoCat

Black Maniacs from last month. Both are 120's! 







I would like to point out that there's a minute sizing difference between the nude and the black. The nude Maniacs were slightly wider, but it's barely noticeable so it could be a error in construction, as they are hand made. I got these both from the Vancouver Holt Renfrew. There are also bright purple ones from the resort collection!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Cat*, they are gorgeous! The Nude is pure perfection against your skin tone! 

Ahhh! I just saw the black too!! Fabulous! Congrats on both pairs!

As for the Purple, patent or satin? 140mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

Online shopping updates

mytheresa.com received the resort lime green maniac 120mm's
husonline.com still has the 37 and 37.5 Python Leopard Fiona on sale $465
intermixonline.com is doing another run of preorders for the Power 140mm in Nude


----------



## ms piggy

*Bella*, those Power is amazing on you. You wear them really well! Thanks for the shopping updates. Would you know of any nude/black Maniacs 120mm? I can't do the 140mm (it would just sit in the box as it would not be suitable for my work environment). 

*Cat*, love both the nude and black Maniacs. And 120mm too, so envious!! These would be great alternative to the Tribtoos which I love!


----------



## xoxoCat

Thanks, girls! 

*Bella*, they are patent and 120. I don't think Holt Renfrew does international shipping (assuming you're from the States), but if you ever make a trip up to Canada, be sure to visit Holts!


----------



## xoxoCat

Oops I should have watermarked the pics...may edit later.


----------



## BellaShoes

ms piggy said:


> *Bella*, those Power is amazing on you. You wear them really well! Thanks for the shopping updates. Would you know of any nude/black Maniacs 120mm? I can't do the 140mm (it would just sit in the box as it would not be suitable for my work environment).
> 
> *Cat*, love both the nude and black Maniacs. And 120mm too, so envious!! These would be great alternative to the Tribtoos which I love!



Saks, intermixonline, madison LA, footcandy all have the 120mm nude and black maniacs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ms Piggy! I am looking forward to wearing them for their first outing!


----------



## BellaShoes

xoxoCat said:


> Oops I should have watermarked the pics...may edit later.



Sorry Cat, you can only edit for 15 min after the post.


----------



## ms piggy

^ Approach one of the Glass Slippers mods to help, JetSetGo! or laureenthemean if you need to edit for watermark pics.


----------



## ms piggy

BellaShoes said:


> Saks, intermixonline, madison LA, footcandy all have the 120mm nude and black maniacs.



Thanks! Do all of them ship internationally?


----------



## Vendrazi

What is the difference between the Powers and the Maniac? The thickness of the heel?


----------



## xoxoCat

Vendrazi said:


> What is the difference between the Powers and the Maniac? The thickness of the heel?



Yup. The Power has a chunkier heel, and according to *Bella, *the color of the nude on the Power is slightly different from the Maniac. 

Cat


----------



## Dukeprincess

http://celebrityfashion.onsugar.com/tag/Diane+Von+Furstenberg+Tiny+Dancer+Dress

Pics of Rosario Dawson wearing Maniacs (and my beloved DVF Tiny Dancer)


----------



## randr21

Hey Bellaaaaaa....when are we going to pics of you in your Baretta?


----------



## mrsMP

Congrats Bella! You're on a roll girl! 

By the way, I got the same nude that you have on both the drama and the power... mine also says "Cappuccino Nude" on the box so I wonder... do you know the name of the lighter nude? I have never seen the lighter version of the nude maniacs.





BellaShoes said:


> *Nude POWER 140mm* (aka 'Cappuccino NUDE')
> 
> Against the Drama 120mm, as you can see there isn't much of a color difference between the two. They are both a smokier nude. I think a bit darker/warmer than the Nude Maniac 120mm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heel is really spectacular IRL.. the shape is fabulous and wears beautifully.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *MrsMP*!! Good idea, we will have to ask one of the Nude 120mm ladies chime in with their box name!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry Ladies, I was traveling yesterday.

*MsPiggy*, I am not sure which ship internationally; the info should be on each site in the shipping faq's.

*vendrazi,* Cat is right.. the heel is different on the Power 140mm and the Nude is warmer than the blush 120mm.

*randr*, albeit all but 3 were sale purchases; I am a little self conscious about my recent purchases and feel like I should stop posting pics for a bit :wondering


----------



## BellaShoes

Any Atwoods under the Christmas tree this year? *Dezy*? Anyone?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*!! Is Rosario wearing the Tan Kid or the new resort Orange??


----------



## ms piggy

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Please don't stop posting pics *Bella*. I'm sure many of us here love the sharing of pics. I know I do!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> *Duke*!! Is Rosario wearing the Tan Kid or the new resort Orange??



The new Resort Orange!


----------



## BellaShoes

Elysewalker 70% Sale 
http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=18721&manufacturerid=141

I recommend .5 size up in Helix booties...

Burgundy Helix $280.50
Size 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39,5

Black Suede Helix $250.50
Size 40


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Duke*!! The orange looks great on her!


----------



## BellaShoes

ms piggy said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Please don't stop posting pics *Bella*. I'm sure many of us here love the sharing of pics. I know I do!



Merry Christmas!


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone waiting on the Barretta, now is the time! Even better than my 60% off steal at Shoe In!!

Barretta OTK in black or coffee (lots of sizes!!)

Saks 70% off!! $545!!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...d=41293384760252&Ntt=atwood&N=0&bmUID=iQARFyl


----------



## randr21

Bella, we love looking at pics of ladies who wear their atwoods so well so please share!  It's like eye candy to me so please don't be shy.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, the nude Powers are fab on you!! 

*xoxoCat* - Both pairs look beautiful on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Finally posting pics of my Drama 120s I got a while back ... thanks to *Bella* posting about the husonline sale!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Fiery*!! They look fantastic on you!!! I am so glad you were able to snap them up from Hu's!! Also, thank you for the compliments on my Powers!


----------



## millyshops

There is a whole lotta drama going on in here! The 120s are OMG! Santa was a star this year and brought my way my very first pair of Atwood's. Thinking a blog post is in order to showcase them


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!!   Me too... what a lucky find!!   You're welcome ... and I can't wait to see more from you! 




BellaShoes said:


> *Fiery*!! They look fantastic on you!!! I am so glad you were able to snap them up from Hu's!! Also, thank you for the compliments on my Powers!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I adore the Dramas on you *M!* Pretty shoes for a lovely lady!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thanks so much!!


----------



## deango

*NUDE*










*SMOKE NUDE*









*CAPPUCCINO NUDE*


----------



## Vendrazi

I really need to find a venue that has larger sizes than 40 for me to try on... I am deeply envious of the finds you ladies have managed!


----------



## monstar

the dallas intermix had some black dantes, black maniacs, and nude powers. limited sizing though


----------



## Dukeprincess

Vendrazi said:


> I really need to find a venue that has larger sizes than 40 for me to try on... I am deeply envious of the finds you ladies have managed!



Agreed. I am a 41 in Atwood and so far have only been able to find that size at Nordstrom, Saks and NAP.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great Nude intel *deango*!

*Vendrazi,* what size do you need 41?


----------



## BellaShoes

Here you go *vendrazi*! 

LAST PAIR!!! *Size 41 Madi pump in coffee suede with a silver python heel $347*, free returns...enough said.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81112


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^ Do it *Vendrazi!*


----------



## rdgldy

BellaShoes said:


> Here you go *vendrazi*!
> 
> LAST PAIR!!! *Size 41 Madi pump in coffee suede with a silver python heel $347*, free returns...enough said.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81112


339GBP-actually a bit more pricey, but gorgeous!!


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> 339GBP-actually a bit more pricey, but gorgeous!!



Nope, on the US website they are $348 USD...


----------



## BellaShoes

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Brian_Atwood

Make sure you are on the US website for the $348 USD sale price... UK is sold out.


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Here you go *vendrazi*!
> 
> LAST PAIR!!! *Size 41 Madi pump in coffee suede with a silver python heel $347*, free returns...enough said.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81112



That was easy :ninja:


----------



## rdgldy

U.S. too now!!


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> U.S. too now!!



hehehehehehe, *Vendrazi* got 'em!!


----------



## Vendrazi




----------



## BellaShoes

*Bella* says 
*Vendrazi* went 
*Bella* to *Vendrazi* 
Enough said...


----------



## ms piggy

*fiery*, sooo jealous of those nude Drama 120s. It's fantastic on you and on sale too, wah!!

*millyshops*, looking forward to your first pair of BA. 

*deango *thanks for the "nude" comparison pics. I really like the nude and smoke nude!

*Vendrazi* congrats!


----------



## Vendrazi

I can't wait! I wore my CL Very Galaxys yesterday, and while they were hot (which is kind of weird, wearing a hot shoe to brunch with the family), they were also painful after a while. Something that's smokin' hot AND comfortable? SOLD.


----------



## BellaShoes

I really hope the 41's work for you *Vendrazi*, the Mida are a beautifully sculpted shoe...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the new gorgeous shoes ladies! Just ordered my black Dantes from Intermix and my Barrettas should be arriving in a few days, so excited for both!


----------



## jeshika

hello ladies! i have been stuck in the most horrendous snow storm! dBF and i went to Atlantic City (doesn't have anything on Vegas, BTW) for the weekend and it was so scary driving back to the city in the snow.  Thank goodness dBF is a wonderful driver! (I am useless, i fall asleep once i hear the engine running)

BUT! My Nude Maniac 120s arrived!!!!  Pictures too come! Is it excessive to have the drama, the maniac and the power all in nude?! 

Congrats *Dezynr* and *Vendrazi* on your in-transit goodies!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *MrsMP*!! Good idea, we will have to ask one of the Nude 120mm ladies chime in with their box name!



My nude maniacs are also cuppacino nude. ok so i don't drink coffee. i don't know how to spell cuppacino.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> *Jeshika*, today was my 2nd outing in my dramas and I received SOOO many compliments on them... wear them in fabulous health.



thanks *Bella*! I bet you looked like a MILLION bucks (as usual!) I can't wait to take them on their maiden voyage soon!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on both pairs *Dezy*!!!!! (even though a little 'birdie' told me earlier today)

*jeshika*!!! Are the Maniac 120mm really cappuccino? That is fantastic! And NOOO, absolutely not overkill.. I have the Drama 120mm, Power 140mm and soon the Dante in Nude... all are completely different in look, feel and sass!

_Justification for Jeshika's nudes_...

Drama 140mm Nude- with black 'Maniac style' Heel
Maniac 120mm Nude- all nude patent with lower heel
Power 140mm Nude- higher heel, thicker than the Maniac and higher!

You see, three different shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

I received an UPS update today, Nude Dantes will be here tomorrow!


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats to our "nudies"! Could we have more modeling shots?


----------



## ms piggy

I just found out my local multi-brand shoe boutique had the Drama 120s but it's all gone now. Will go check out the rest of the BA models. Will now have to trawl the online stores for the Drama 120s.


----------



## deango

The "Drama" 140 are still available at NAP International Website in size 40, 40.5, 41.5, and 42 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111


----------



## NANI1972

If anyone sees a Drama in 37, below retail, pleassssse PM me! Thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

Ms Piggy, please post your local stores info here for us! We are building a BA stockier list in this thread as the one on the Brian Atwood website is very outdated. If you add your 'local multi brand' store we can update our larger lust 

We will keep our eyes out Nani


----------



## rdgldy

LOL,* Bella*-did you mean lust or list, or both!!


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Ms Piggy, please post your local stores info here for us! We are building a BA stockier list in this thread as the one on the Brian Atwood website is very outdated. If you add your 'local multi brand' store we can update our larger *lust*
> 
> We will keep our eyes out Nani


:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

rdgldy said:


> LOL,* Bella*-did you mean lust or list, or both!!


:lolots: oops, using my iphone in bed.... I suppose 'larger lust or larger list' would work!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: oops, using my iphone in bed.... I suppose 'larger lust or larger list' would work!


 
How about larger lust list - workes for me!


----------



## authenticplease

I have been following all the BA indulgences in the CL forum(you ladies know who you are) so when I went in to check out new spring additions.....these lovelies stole the display show!  In a sea of nuetrals and mostly blacks still out........how could you resist the color!







And these were the shining star!






Photos courtesy of Jonathan at Saks Atl..... jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


----------



## BellaShoes

*Authentic*!!  Is Saks in Atlanta really carrying BA in store?! That is fantastic news!!!!! I was told by an online rep that no stores carried him... only online!!


----------



## BellaShoes

DC-Cutie said:


> How about larger lust list - workes for me!



Perfect!


----------



## ms piggy

BellaShoes said:


> Ms Piggy, please post your local stores info here for us! We are building a BA stockier list in this thread as the one on the Brian Atwood website is very outdated. If you add your 'local multi brand' store we can update our larger lust
> 
> We will keep our eyes out Nani



 Sure, I would love to contribute to the larger lust list. Will report back.


----------



## BellaShoes

Just emailed Jonathan from Saks to add me to his mailing list! Thanks *authentic*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is our current '*Larger Lust List*'.....

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks Atlanta (jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
BlueFly.com
theOutnet.com (Net-A-Porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
Santa Eulalia (Barcelona, Spain) Tel. 34 932150674 
On Pedder (Singapore)


----------



## ms piggy

^ You can add On Pedder (Singapore) to the list. Will check out the models they carry for BA.


----------



## BellaShoes

ms piggy said:


> ^ You can add On Pedder (Singapore) to the list. Will check out the models they carry for BA.


----------



## ms piggy

I will confirm with my SA, but I suspect On Pedder (Hong Kong) would carry BA as well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Ms Piggy*, if we could add styles and telephone or email.. that would help!


----------



## authenticplease

BellaShoes said:


> *Authentic*!!  Is Saks in Atlanta really carrying BA in store?! That is fantastic news!!!!! I was told by an online rep that no stores carried him... only online!!


 
Hehehe! So happy you are excited about the photos....and the stock, Bella! I was really thrilled with the colors! They had an entire table dedicated to BA, it was just the colors that drew me in....I picked up the blue python pumps and was so shocked b/c they were ONLY $700 I just can't do that pitch!


----------



## jeshika

ms piggy said:


> ^ You can add On Pedder (Singapore) to the list. Will check out the models they carry for BA.



I called them about the Drama and they didn't have it. They only had the peeptoe version. I think. The 2 sales people I spoke with gave me conflicting information.


----------



## BellaShoes

It is fabulous news!! Thanks again *authentic*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jeshika*, would you mind adding their number to our list?


----------



## authenticplease

BellaShoes said:


> Just emailed Jonathan from Saks to add me to his mailing list! Thanks *authentic*!


 
And I will double check next time I am in Jeffrey as I am almost positive Elfgirl and I were there when we had a deep discussion regarding a pair of BA pumps(nude on top/ black heel).


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> *jeshika*!!! Are the Maniac 120mm really cappuccino? That is fantastic! And NOOO, absolutely not overkill.. I have the Drama 120mm, Power 140mm and soon the Dante in Nude... all are completely different in look, feel and sass!
> 
> _Justification for Jeshika's nudes_...
> 
> Drama 140mm Nude- with black 'Maniac style' Heel
> Maniac 120mm Nude- all nude patent with lower heel
> Power 140mm Nude- higher heel, thicker than the Maniac and higher!
> *
> You see, three different shoes! *



LOVE IT, *Bella*!!! yes, that's what it says on the box. Yes, 3 "different" shoes indeed. I really like how comfy the 120s are. Might replace my declics as my to-go shoes. Having said that, BAs are significantly heavier than my CLs. I think it's just something I'll have to get used to. Pictures to come soon. dBF and I are working from home (NO THANKS TO U BLIZZARD!) and I need to pretend to NOT be on tPF.


----------



## jeshika

Here is our current '*Larger Lust List*'.....

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks Atlanta (jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
BlueFly.com
theOutnet.com (Net-A-Porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
Santa Eulalia (Barcelona, Spain) Tel. 34 932150674 
On Pedder (Singapore) Tel. +65 6835 1307


----------



## BellaShoes

We need to invent a screen cover that appears as an Outlook window from afar yet from up close is actually us on tPF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks Atlanta (jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
BlueFly.com
theOutnet.com (Net-A-Porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
Santa Eulalia (Barcelona, Spain) Tel. 34 932150674 
On Pedder (Singapore) Tel. 6835 1307
Jeffrey's Atlanta Tel 404.237.9000


----------



## BellaShoes

authenticplease said:


> And I will double check next time I am in Jeffrey as I am almost positive Elfgirl and I were there when we had a deep discussion regarding a pair of BA pumps(nude on top/ black heel).



You are right Authentic, I do remember speaking to someone at Jeffrey's Atlanta during my original Nude Maniac 140mm search... an updated stock list would be fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

Quiet today, where did everyone go?


----------



## deango

^ searching for BA...


----------



## BellaShoes

.....:tumbleweed:


----------



## jeshika

hahaa... how about some nude maniac pictures?


----------



## jeshika

Cuppuccino Nude Maniacs 120mm


----------



## jeshika

And since I was taking pictures... 

More BA Drama


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jeshika*!!! More! More! MORE!!!! They are fantastic!!! 

Modeling pics please!!


----------



## BellaShoes

And YES!! More dramas...the dramas are dreamy!


----------



## BellaShoes

I suppose I can add a couple quick photos of my Barrettas....

My apologies for the quality, I will take more tomorrow...

*Barretta 140mm OTK Suede Boots*


----------



## BellaShoes

Let's hope Mr Atwood doesn't quit his day job....

_When Brian Atwood announced last month that he is rolling out a contemporary line, B Brian Atwood, next season, he also hinted that ready-to-wear for his high-end Brian Atwood line could premiere as early as next year. In a new interview with WWD, Atwood reveals that he's also eyeing handbags, men's shoes, jewelry and sunglasses for his signature collection:
"Ready-to-wear is very high on the list. I'm all about the glamour and the sexy part of dressing women. It would have some gorgeous dresses and maybe a fur and great leather jackets, things that women wear and love to be dressed in. And I would like to get into handbags, jewelry and sunglasses. If it fits and makes sense to the brand, then we should be open to doing it . . . I've even played around with doing a men's collection, but men aren't like women, so it's a little more complicated, but so much fun. If I get really excited about something, I want to do it . . . I'd want to [launch new categories] with the core collection first, so [if we're going to do additional categories with B Brian Atwood within three years], we have got to move on this."
Atwood, who started out at Versace and then designed for Bally until last year, also mentioned that he doesn't plan to design for another fashion house again: "No. It's now about building [Brian Atwood]."_


----------



## ms piggy

jeshika said:


> I called them about the Drama and they didn't have it. They only had the peeptoe version. I think. The 2 sales people I spoke with gave me conflicting information.


 
On Pedder Singapore sold out the Drama 120. They do have Maniacs 120 though the black and nude are also sold out. I will drop by the boutique to take a look and report back.


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Bella*!

OMG THOSE BARRETTAS, *Bella*!!! They look FABULOUS on you!!!


----------



## jeshika

ms piggy said:


> On Pedder Singapore sold out the Drama 120. They do have Maniacs 120 though the black and nude are also sold out. I will drop by the boutique to take a look and report back.



I think they told me that they had the peeptoe version of the dramas?





Thanks for the update, *ms piggy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for the update *Ms Piggy*, looking forward to more news from Singapore! Please let us know what they have in stock...

Thank you so much *Jeshika*, I will take more (clearer) pics tomorrow...

The peep toe spectator pump is gorgeous!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> I suppose I can add a couple quick photos of my Barrettas....
> 
> My apologies for the quality, I will take more tomorrow...
> 
> *Barretta 140mm OTK Suede Boots*




OMG Bella smokinnnnn hotnesssss !  I would love a pair of the drama 140mm in nude with black heel I almost bought a pair last night on Boutique1s website but they emailed me that they were sold out


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Jeshika* and *Adctd*! 

*Adctd*, I almost grabbed the 39,5 in the 140mm from B1 two days ago but decided my 120mm Dramas do the trick.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

jeshika said:


> And since I was taking pictures...
> 
> More BA Drama





:ninja::ninja:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *Jeshika* and *Adctd*!
> 
> *Adctd*, I almost grabbed the 39,5 in the 140mm from B1 two days ago but decided my 120mm Dramas do the trick.




the 120s are gorgeous and I think you will get more wear out of them  sigh I love that shoe and the name is perfect "Drama"  omg I am on a ban!!! lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika- *soooo gorgeous! 

*bella- *HOT HOT HOT!!!! They look so amazing on you, I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks again Adctd! I love them!
Thanks Dezy!!!!! Yours should be there Mon or Tues right?


----------



## sophinette007

Hello! Glad to find some of the ladies from the CL subforum here!!!! I love your Briand Atwood additions! Congrats on every pair ladies! I have just bought the Nude Maniac 120 and I adore them! I need some more!!!!So gorgeous and so comfy! Do you know ladies where I could find the Black Maniac pumps? Have you the email of the Shoe in Wynn store since I have an awful french accent when I speak on the phone... 
Bella , you have made me dream of the Barretta and since they are sold out in my size at Saks...
Many thanks


----------



## ms piggy

*jeshika* you have the exact 2 pairs I want and searching for now - nude Maniacs 120 and the Drama 120!! Lucky you!! 

*Bella*, I don't know which is hotter, those Barrettas or you? Smoking!!!


----------



## ms piggy

jeshika said:


> I think they told me that they had the peeptoe version of the dramas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, *ms piggy*!



You're right *jeshika*, they have the peep toe version of the Drama, which is known as Santana. They have in it black/red too.


----------



## ms piggy

This is what On Pedder Singapore currently has for the BA collection : 

Santana - which is the peep toe version of the Drama. Available in nude/black and red/black. These are 140. And they are currently 30% off!

Harrison Chains - grey and black

Alana - non-platform peep toes heels in exotic skins (no pics though)

Sorry for the lousy pics taken on the mobile phone camera.


----------



## ms piggy

They have these as well. I can't remember the names as the shop was really crowded with holiday shoppers and I couldn't really chat with my SA. Will go another day to have a longer chat with him regarding the upcoming arrivals.


----------



## ms piggy

And they had the Maniac 120 in black. Here's a modeling pic in them, but alas they are out of my size!


----------



## jeshika

thanks for the pics,* miss p*! the santanas are tempting me....


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jeshika- *soooo gorgeous!





ms piggy said:


> *jeshika* you have the exact 2 pairs I want and searching for now - nude Maniacs 120 and the Drama 120!! Lucky you!!



thanks *dezyn*! can't wait for your new additions!

thanks *miss p*! my dramas are the 140mm version. i would have preferred the 120mm... but the 140 is surprisingly comfy! i just have to learn to walk in them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome to Brian Atwood *sophinette*!!

Thank you *Ms Piggy*, I will take more photos today. I apologize for the quality.

Thank you so much *Ms Piggy* for the spy pics at On Pedder!! They are great, so is the store called On Pedder or is the shopping center called On Pedder? Looks like a fantastic time! The modeling pics are fabulous!


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *Bella*. 

On Pedder is a multi-brand boutique that carries high end shoes, bags and accessories. Here's a link to the website *On Pedder* and also a screen shot of the boutiques in Asia (courtesy of *Accessorize*Me*, who first posted it on this thread earlier).


----------



## BellaShoes

I love it!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## BellaShoes

I think that is where my Louboutin Madame Butterfly Booties came from... (Christian Louboutin Hong Kong Boutique)


----------



## sophinette007

ms piggy said:


> And they had the Maniac 120 in black. Here's a modeling pic in them, but alas they are out of my size!


 
Thank you! I love these on you!


----------



## jeshika

*Sophinette*, I checked with my SA and Nordys has the Maniacs in Black Patent. They ship internationally. PM for SA info!


----------



## babyontheway

Bella- those OTK boots are smokin'  You never disappoint!
jeshika- thanks for the pics... I never get tired of looking at BA


----------



## babyontheway

OMG- I am in heaven!  I love the santana with the red..... I wonder if they are available anywhere else


ms piggy said:


> This is what On Pedder Singapore currently has for the BA collection :
> 
> Santana - which is the peep toe version of the Drama. Available in nude/black and red/black. These are 140. And they are currently 30% off!
> 
> Harrison Chains - grey and black
> 
> Alana - non-platform peep toes heels in exotic skins (no pics though)
> 
> Sorry for the lousy pics taken on the mobile phone camera.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies! I have used my nude maniacs for about 3 times now and it seems like the soles are thinning fast... Would you recommend putting rubber soles on them?   And if so, does any of you know of a good cobbler in L.A.?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes! Pop over to the Louboutin forum, resources, cobbler.. You can find a great cobbler in LA. You can get them soled with a light tan rubber vibramed sole for about $25


----------



## jeshika

intermix hasn't shipped my powers yet! GRRRRRR....


----------



## BellaShoes

Dezy is waiting in Intermix too, why so slooooooooow Intermix!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here are my nude Dantes! 

The color is a really warm, smokey nude... gorgeous in real life!


----------



## jeshika

WHOOHOOO, they look so great on you, *Bella*!!!! 

so sad i had to return mine... :cry:


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *jeshika*! I am sorry you could not make them work but your other nudes are splendid!


----------



## BellaShoes

What was it that did not work for you *jeshika*? The pitch?


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG.... *Brian Atwood* just re-tweeted my tweet and pic of my nude Dantes! Click on my twitter link below...


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> OMG.... *Brian Atwood* just re-tweeted my tweet and pic of my nude Dantes! Click on my twitter link below...





i clicked on ur twitter link and it said that they couldn't find the user!!! i wanna see!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Try now!! He posted it about 9 minutes ago!!!


----------



## jeshika

now your link is just twitter.com/# :cry:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella, *they are sooooooo stunning on you!!! Mine better arrive soon and I hope they are comfortable for me.


----------



## Kai Lien

Wow..Bella I can't believe he actually tweeted you! How lucky!!! I can't see it from your link though either. 

On the topic of BA shoes...what do y'all think of the Alison style? I think its cute but I wanna see it worn!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> now your link is just twitter.com/# :cry:



Blasted link!!! I think I fixed it but here....from the bottom; I posted twice  then SoCalFashionista (Dezy) then Mr Atwood re-tweeted!!


----------



## babyontheway

^^C- how fun!  You do his shoes justice


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Dezy* and *Kai*!

*Dezy*, I am so anxious for your newest arrivals!

*Kai*, I adore the Alison however have not seen it IRL yet.. I believe it is Spring/Summer so possibly January?

*Baby*, isn't that fun?!


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika- Your dramas are gorgeous!

Bella- The Barretta are awsome! And you Twitter from BA is so exciting! I went and checked it out! WOW!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Nani... I could not believe my eyes on twitter


----------



## Vendrazi

That is so cool, Bella!

Here's a direct link to the tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/Brian_Atwood/status/19888317910745089


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you vendrazi! *smiles big as she prances about in her new shoes*

What is the latest on your new shoes?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Back away from my man, *Bella!*


----------



## BellaShoes

Hehehehehehehehe.....


----------



## BellaShoes

I'd be happy with a direct line to the shoes!


----------



## ms piggy

The black Maniac 120 @ On Pedder were half a size too big on me. I could still make it work but I think my heart is truly set on the nudes and the Drama. 

*Bella*, how fun to have THE MAN retweet, woohoo! Love those Dantes on you!

*babyontheway*, the Santanas are out of this world sexy! I tried the nude/black and was so tempted (and @ 30% off) but just can't do 140 heels.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry to hear the maniacs were too big Ms Piggy.

It was super fun to see the tweet earlier.... I am merely one of 11,000 followers!

Hope you have reveals for us tomorrow Dezy!


----------



## Vendrazi

BellaShoes said:


> What is the latest on your new shoes?



Uhhhh...which pair?   (Somebody's been a baaaaad girl this holiday season.)

I haven't gotten the Madis yet. They've just been shipped; no word yet on when they're due. (Given the weather and the holiday, I'm going to assume the beginning of next week. :cry: I just got a new pair in the mail today that will keep me happy until then though... )


----------



## BellaShoes

Keep us posted *Vendrazi*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sally Perrin in Bazaar Magazine wearing the *Fiona in Leopard Python*!

It was great to see husonline.com mentioned in the credits too!







The Perrin Family
Sally Perrin laughingly shows some leg in her Left Bank apartment. The velvet drapes were embroidered by haute couture artisans. Gown, Louis Vuitton. 866-VUITTON. Ring, $650, Patricia von Musulin. Bergdorf Goodman; 212-753-7300. *Shoes, $770, Brian Atwood. Hu's Shoes, Washington, D.C.; 202-342-0202.*


----------



## BellaShoes

For those *37.5*'ers out there.... there is only lonely pair of Leopard Python Fiona's left at husonline.com $465! These are gorgeous IRL.... *Nani*?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I saw that when I read Bazaar the other week and thought of you, *Bella*.   Haha.   It was very cool to see the store get credit!


----------



## jeshika

My Nude Powers shipped!!! WHOOHOO!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think Intermix is holding my Dantes hostage :cry: I might as well drive to the boutique and buy them from there!


----------



## gloss_gal

I am a CL girl who may soon convert to BA.  Do the Fionas come in a 120.  Are they true to size.  How do they compare to CLs (what style).  Please let me know if you see the Dramas 120 and Manics in a 39.  I have been calling around.  Thanks.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> For those *37.5*'ers out there.... there is only lonely pair of Leopard Python Fiona's left at husonline.com $465! These are gorgeous IRL.... *Nani*?


  Thanks love, but they would be too big for me I think. I find so far in BA I am running TTS. And I just recetly bought the Leopard Maniacs so I am going to pass.  I'm thinking of getting some kid Manicas now.


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think Intermix is holding my Dantes hostage :cry: I might as well drive to the boutique and buy them from there!



*dezy*, why don't you give them a call. i don't think they are very organized over there. i'm sure they only shipped because i called them to ask about  my order.  don't cry! they'll be on your lovely feet soon enough!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Fiery*, I finally got to reading my magazines last night!

Yea *Jeshika*, I am glad to hear your Powers are en route, you will surely love them..

*Dezy*, I would call for an update, that is insane. You ordered them Saturday right? They should have shipped Monday, Tuesday at the latest.

Oh well *Nani*... thought I would throw out the temptation just in case...

*gloss_gal*, welcome to BA! It would seem as though all of the drama 120mm's out there have been scooped up. The Fiona are only in the 140mm heel and from what I understand gone with the exception of the 37.5 at husonline. As for Maniac 120mm, they are in stock at Intermix, Saks, Madison, Foot Candy... happy shopping!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've emailed, will call too. Maybe I should tweet them so all their followers can see how crappy their customer service is


----------



## Miss_Q

jeshika said:


> I think they told me that they had the peeptoe version of the dramas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, *ms piggy*!


 
I want these badly!


----------



## BellaShoes

It's true! I will re-tweet as I totally agree.... a simple reply is not asking a lot.


----------



## Windelynn

im going to the bay today to check out the stock of Brian Atwoods...maybe I will pick up another pair in my size.


----------



## mrsMP

Hey ladies... as of yesterday, Shoe In in Las Vegas has the Donna (black patent) in size 36.5. It's 60% off so about $288. Grab them!!  (and please don't forget to post modeling pics )


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've emailed, will call too. Maybe I should tweet them so all their followers can see how crappy their customer service is



They didn't respond to any of my emails. Calling would be best.


----------



## gloss_gal

BellaShoes said:


> *gloss_gal*, welcome to BA! It would seem as though all of the drama 120mm's out there have been scooped up. The Fiona are only in the 140mm heel and from what I understand gone with the exception of the 37.5 at husonline. As for Maniac 120mm, they are in stock at Intermix, Saks, Madison, Foot Candy... happy shopping!


 
Thanks Bella.


----------



## BellaShoes

Keep us posted Windelynn!

Darn, no 36.5 for me


----------



## sophinette007

Do you know ladies where I could find the Blue patent Maniac. I have been addicted by BA lately...the Nude 120 and the Leapard suede 140 maniac have just been mine this week
And the Black Maniac 120 is on his way now but I am looking for the blue one...It is so hard to find BA in Europe grrrr!


----------



## BellaShoes

Right on Sophinette!! Congrats! I have only heard Saks in Atlanta and The Room in Canada.


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> Do you know ladies where I could find the Blue patent Maniac. I have been addicted by BA lately...the Nude 120 and the Leapard suede 140 maniac have just been mine this week
> And the Black Maniac 120 is on his way now but I am looking for the blue one...It is so hard to find BA in Europe grrrr!



You found the black ones? YAY! Congrats *Sophie*! Blue patent sounds YUMMY!


----------



## sophinette007

Many Thanks Bella and again congrats for all your lovely BA shoes! I love all your collection!


BellaShoes said:


> Right on Sophinette!! Congrats! I have only heard Saks in Atlanta and The Room in Canada.


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks you again for your help Jeshika! Finally I have found them at mytheresa because it was easier for me to shop in Europe!
I am over the moon, I love the BA shoes and I wish they would be more stores which stock them in Europe^^
I love the Blue patent Maniac and the lovely cobalt and black/white Python. So Yummy! I feel so bad because I cheat on Christian Louboutin but Mr Atwood offer lovely styles too and his shoes are the comfiest! But I don't forget CL, He will be always in my heart 



jeshika said:


> You found the black ones? YAY! Congrats *Sophie*! Blue patent sounds YUMMY!


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> im going to the bay today to check out the stock of Brian Atwoods...maybe I will pick up another pair in my size.



whoohoo good luck *Windelynn*!


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham in Nude Zenith 140


----------



## Windelynn

Here's an update! Lots of size 39,39.5,40,40.5,41 in a dark taupe with chain detail for 535, and the short suede black booties and burgundy. Nothing for me though as I was eyeing a pair of Charlotte olympias but came out empty handed


----------



## BellaShoes

Any of the new styles/colors *Windelynn*?


----------



## Windelynn

^ only the maniacs in 120mm in nude, white, black and green in all sizes. I think the price is around 650.

They had Dante last time i was there which was about 4 weeks ago but those seem to have disappeared fast or they are hiding them in the back!


----------



## deango

Does anyone know where can I find the "Zenith" ?


----------



## BellaShoes

I am anxious for the S/S line!


----------



## gloss_gal

Windelynn said:


> Here's an update! Lots of size 39,39.5,40,40.5,41 in a dark taupe with chain detail for 535, and the short suede black booties and burgundy. Nothing for me though as I was eyeing a pair of Charlotte olympias but came out empty handed


 
where?


----------



## BellaShoes

^The Room in Canada


----------



## BellaShoes

deango said:


> Does anyone know where can I find the "Zenith" ?



Try Jeffrey's in Atlanta... I seem to recall they had them.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> I am anxious for the S/S line!



Me too! (My wallet is afraid though!)


----------



## sophinette007

jeshika said:


> Me too! (My wallet is afraid though!)


 
I can't wait


----------



## BellaShoes

I am so happy to see you have immersed yourself in Atwood *sophinette*! We have many ladies who have wandered over looking for a reprieve from CL


----------



## deango

Net-a-porter will be receiving these for Spring 2011


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

I checked the UPS tracking again, and my shoes won't be here until Jan. 5. They're coming from New Jersey...which might explain the delay. :lolots:


----------



## lkrp123

deango said:


> Net-a-porter will be receiving these for Spring 2011


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry to hear that Vendrazi....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Atwood Larger Lust List*

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
Saks Atlanta (jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
BlueFly.com
theOutnet.com (Net-A-Porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
Santa Eulalia (Barcelona, Spain) Tel. 34 932150674 
On Pedder (Singapore) Tel. 6835 1307
Jeffrey's Atlanta Tel 404.237.9000


----------



## lkrp123

*Bella*, how do you like your Helix booties? There's a 10 left in Black on elysewalker.com... I wonder if it would be too big though. I'm normally around a US 9..


----------



## BellaShoes

They run small, I took a 39.5 and can only wear them with tights....


----------



## BellaShoes

oh and YES! I love them!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

hmmm...free shipping & no tax too..


----------



## BellaShoes

If you add one of these: http://www.footpetals.com/Killer Kushionz.html
I bet the 40 would work!


----------



## BellaShoes

oops... I just bought the Harrison Chain Pump in Grey $1,050 retail 60% off with three coupons from Saks...$400 shipped 

My 'stay-cation' is costing me a fortune...


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Bella* - I thought we had this talk already "please leave some Atwoods for the rest of us" :lolots:  Lookin' good girl!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I'm done DC, I promise!!! You can hold me to it!


----------



## lkrp123

LOVE those *Bella*!


----------



## hazeltt

Looking at all the beautiful Drama modeling shots makes me want a pair even more! Are they really all sold out everywhere?


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> oops... I just bought the Harrison Chain Pump in Grey $1,050 retail 60% off with three coupons from Saks...$400 shipped
> 
> My 'stay-cation' is costing me a fortune...



good deal, *Bella*! I wonder if Boutique1 has 2nd cut... i was just looking at them!



DC-Cutie said:


> *Bella* - I thought we had this talk already "please leave some Atwoods for the rest of us" :lolots:  Lookin' good girl!!!



thank goodness *Bella *and I aren't the same size. teehee!


----------



## yazziestarr

hi all ~

Has anyone seen the Elisa other than on NAP? 









I ordered a pair and they are too small (37.5) but the US site is sold out. I ordered them 'casue they were the only size in my size range left hoping they would fit but sadly no. The UK site still has a 38. My maniacs are a 38.5 with a little room, I was going to get a 38 but there were not left in the material I got when I got them so I kept  the 38.5. I think I have a killer kushion in them so I'm thinking I could do the 38 but I'm just not sure and think maybe since these are a lower heel I should go with the 38.5 again...what do you guys think?

Also *Bella* do you have dantes in both colors? If you do could I trouble you for a side by side pick when you get a chance? I cant decide which version I like more


----------



## jeshika

*yazzie*, you can try "the room" at hudsons bay in toronto. they carry a ton of BA styles... maybe they have those still? i am getting my elisas this weekend. i'll let you know what the fit is like compared to the maniac 120s as soon as i try them on! 

yes, Bella has them in the darker nude and the black patent. they look so good on her but they just made my feet hurt and my calves cramp.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies,

Thank you *lkrp*! Hopefully they will ship!

*Jeshika*, I emailed B1 for a price match and she basically said, sorry our sale just started and we don't care what the states are doing 

*hazel*.. Footcandy has a size 40 but full price.

*yazzie*, here is a comparison photo of the Black Dante/Nude Dante/Power Cappuccino Nude in natural lighting...


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> *Jeshika*, I emailed B1 for a price match and she basically said, sorry our sale just started and we don't care what the states are doing



haha, thanks *Bella*! I'll just wait. I don't NEED it... but i might be persuaded to get it if the price is right!


----------



## BellaShoes

That's what happened to me... coupons, discounts, sale price, sold.


----------



## qndg

Smoke Nude Maniac 140 vs. Nude Zenith 140


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> oops... I just bought the Harrison Chain Pump in Grey $1,050 retail 60% off with three coupons from Saks...$400 shipped
> 
> My 'stay-cation' is costing me a fortune...



Wow, I cannot believe they actually shipped... tracking is up and they are on their way!


----------



## BellaShoes

qndg said:


> Smoke Nude Maniac 140 vs. Nude Zenith 140



OMG, the smoke nude maniac....


----------



## Vendrazi

Wow, the Harrison Chain pump is Teh Sexxay. Dang.


----------



## gloss_gal

that smoke nude color is gorg!


----------



## jeshika

beautiful shoes *qndg*!


----------



## jeshika

Size 39 Harrison Chain Pump in purple grey $440.99 
GO GO GO GO

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iQTU60Z&ev19=1:17


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh that Harrison


----------



## BellaShoes

*Resort Update*: Footcandy just received their shipment of the Power in Nude, Blush Pink and Purple... pics will be up on the website this weekend retail $530


----------



## hazeltt

qndg said:


> Smoke Nude Maniac 140 vs. Nude Zenith 140




Both pairs look gorgeous! And if the Zenith came in smoke nude, ahh 



BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Thank you *lkrp*! Hopefully they will ship!
> 
> *Jeshika*, I emailed B1 for a price match and she basically said, sorry our sale just started and we don't care what the states are doing
> 
> *hazel*.. Footcandy has a size 40 but full price.
> 
> *yazzie*, here is a comparison photo of the Black Dante/Nude Dante/Power Cappuccino Nude in natural lighting...




Thanks, Bella! But I'm looking for a pair in 36.5. I guess I'm too late. I hope he makes them again in the future.


----------



## gloss_gal

jeshika said:


> Size 39 Harrison Chain Pump in purple grey $440.99
> GO GO GO GO
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iQTU60Z&ev19=1:17


 
Is that the color in the picture?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG finally ordered my Nude Maniacs from Holts Vancouver!
Can't wait to see them in person 

BTW, I found these on eBay. Would these be a good match with BAs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250733413335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## BellaShoes

*gloss_gal*, they are somewhat of a taupe-grey in real life.

*Hollywood*, congrats on your maniacs! The vibram soles look good but I would check with your cobbler first and they probably have them already, saving you a shipment from Latvia.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks* Jeshika*! I'll try giving them a call tomorrow. 

*Bella* thanks so much for the pic! I'm liking the IRL color of the nude dantes even more but damn the black are hot!


----------



## taydev

I think I'll have to part from my BA boots. I love the look, but the way they are sculpted/shaped KILL my arches, especially my left arch. Gosh, I really love these boots, aesthetically speaking, but my feet hate them


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Thank you *lkrp*! Hopefully they will ship!
> 
> *Jeshika*, I emailed B1 for a price match and she basically said, sorry our sale just started and we don't care what the states are doing
> 
> *hazel*.. Footcandy has a size 40 but full price.
> 
> *yazzie*, here is a comparison photo of the Black Dante/Nude Dante/Power Cappuccino Nude in natural lighting...





Is that black patent? Forgive me if this has been answered, but where did you find these?


----------



## deango

The "Dante" Black Patent is available at Intermix

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/designers/brian+atwood/fishnet+platform+patent+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## jenayb

deango said:


> The "Dante" Black Patent is available at Intermix
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/product/designers/brian+atwood/fishnet+platform+patent+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## sophinette007

Oh my God! Bella congrats on the Harisson! I can't wait to see them on you!!!!
Wow I have read Purple patent power....Yummie!


----------



## deango

Has anyone see this ? The color looks pretty close to the BA Smoke Nude

http://shop.moxsie.com/kelsi-dagger/linzy-blush-patent.html

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=835981012&tid=plfr1r


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*!! How did you miss al the chatter about the black patent Dante? They are available at Intermixonline, Intermix in stores and NAP. They are fabulous IRL!

*Yazzie*, you are most welcome, anytime! What have you decided?

Thank you *sophinette*!! I am super excited about them as they are 120mm versus all of the 140mm I have snapped up lately. I love my drama 120mm's! The discount code stars were definitely aligned for the last purchase of 2010! 

*deango*, I have seen several new designers on the horizon jumping on the 'Atwood/YSL-esque hidden platform classic pump' wagon.. the Pour La Victoire Irina is another one but the nude is more yellow.


----------



## BellaShoes

Did anyone here grab the Harrison 39 on Saks? They are goooooone! Such a steal for a $1050 shoe!


----------



## BellaShoes

Alejandro Ingelmo is another new 'hot' designer to watch in the same hidden platform, classic pump category:

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/leather+platform+pumps.do?green=5400264471


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I will have fabulous pics to share tomorrow ladies My Barettas FINALLY arrived (*Bella *knows what a journey it was lol). Wearing them out to dinner tonight! 

As for my Dantes, once they finally do arrive I will be giving Intermix a piece of my mind. By far worst customer service ever!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHH outfit pics please!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

jeshika said:


> Size 39 Harrison Chain Pump in purple grey $440.99
> GO GO GO GO
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iQTU60Z&ev19=1:17


 
Jeshika...Scooped them up this morning Thanks for the info! Although this is my first post I've been lurking for awhile


----------



## meaghan<3

I have finally purchased 2 pairs of Atwoods in the past two days!  They should both be arriving next week!!  Thank you again, Bella, for all of your help!


----------



## BellaShoes

Awesome *Meaghan*, what did you get?!


----------



## jeshika

amusedcleo said:


> Jeshika...Scooped them up this morning Thanks for the info! Although this is my first post I've been lurking for awhile



congrats *amused*! :welcome2: remember to post lots of pictures! they are a fab pair at a GREAT price!:rockettes:


----------



## jeshika

i saw a fab pair of purple maniacs at saks ny today! they are


----------



## BellaShoes

AHHHHHH! I am dying to see a picture of the purple!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

On another note, Bravo for Saks bringing back Atwood to the stores versus only online!

So far; Atlanta, Houston and now NY?!


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> *Resort Update*: Footcandy just received their shipment of the Power in Nude, Blush Pink and Purple... pics will be up on the website this weekend retail $530



Will my spy pics suffice until they update the website?   

Uploading as we speak...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oohhhh I want to see spy pics please!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Will my *spic pics* suffice until they update the website?
> 
> Uploading as we speak...



Ummmm, did you mean spy? 

And YES!!!!! Upload, Upload UPLOAD!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Where'd she go!?!?!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> On another note, Bravo for Saks bringing back Atwood to the stores versus only online!
> 
> So far; Atlanta, Houston and now NY?!



it was one itty bitty shelf... they had the maniacs in black, white, green, orange and purple. the blue/black/white pythons and the monroe in nude/black. I hope this helps!


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Ummmm, did you mean spy?
> 
> And YES!!!!! Upload, Upload UPLOAD!!!



Oh, my goodness, yes, I meant spy pics. I am incapable of multitasking!  Too much excitement about shoes.


----------



## jeshika

*Lavender*, can't wait for your spy pics!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is one more itty bitty shelf than they had last season!!! WOOT!

Were any of the maniacs 140mm or all 120?


----------



## BellaShoes

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, my goodness, yes, I meant spy pics. I am incapable of multitasking!  Too much excitement about shoes.


YEA!! Let's see them!!! Did you go to FC today?


----------



## LavenderIce

My apologies for my crappy iPhone pics.  The colors are much more vibrant in person.  Anything that looks pastel is not.  Believe me these pictures do not do the shoes justice.  Also, I don't know what any of them are called or the inventory.  I focused on taking pics.  I didn't get to try them on because I had the pups with me and they always rush me out the store when I'm there.  So, here are a few pics from the St. Helena Footcandy.  *Bella*, you're right.  They've come a long way from having a tiny shelf of display samples.  These were on the front table right when you walk in.  There were more BAs than there were other brands it seems.  And, this set doesn't even cover what was on the table.  There were some non-platform styles, a lower heeled white pump that was very SATC2ish, some booties; sorry for missing the rest.


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! The purple POWER is unbelievable!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Lav- *thanks for the pics! Oh they all look so yummy! 2011 is going to be a big year for my shoe collection


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lav*, thank you so much for the spy pics!! 

*Dezy*, don't forget to have DH take an outfit pic tonight in your fabulous barrettas

Have a fabulous, healthy New Year ladies...may all your sweetest dreams come true!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're welcome ladies!  Believe me the purple Power is even more unbelievable IRL!  I have to say I was impressed with the color saturation.


----------



## BellaShoes

And the price point is just as fabulous... I love our new shoe boyfriend... he is being very good to us


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*, you noticed, I said 'our'....


----------



## jeshika

ooooh do the powers come in 2 heights? Nice!

thanks for the pics *Lavender*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Lav*, thank you so much for the spy pics!!
> 
> *Dezy*, don't forget to have DH take an outfit pic tonight in your fabulous barrettas
> 
> Have a fabulous, healthy New Year ladies...may all your sweetest dreams come true!!!


 
don't you worry, he will take lots of pics! Thank you *Bella *Happy New Year to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> ooooh do the powers come in 2 heights? Nice!
> 
> thanks for the pics *Lavender*!



Only 140mm but super easy to manage with the thicker heel.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> don't you worry, he will take lots of pics! Thank you *Bella *Happy New Year to all of you lovely ladies!



You are going to make his night! Has DH seen them yet?


----------



## deango

Hands down! Brian Atwood is Shoes Designer of 2010!

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2010/12/24/shoe-designer-of-2010-brian-atwood/


----------



## jeshika

This is interesting - 

"NEW YORK, Aug. 31 /PRNewswire/ -- Brian Atwood today announced that he has entered into an exclusive licensing agreement with Jones Apparel Group, Inc. ("Jones," the "Company") (NYSE: JNY).  Atwood will collaborate with Jones to create, produce, market and distribute B Brian Atwood, a new footwear and accessory line that will be the contemporary counterpart to Brian Atwood's high-end, luxury shoe business."

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...twood-with-jones-apparel-group-101868643.html


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Only 140mm but super easy to manage with the thicker heel.




Ahh, must be the angle, then!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> This is interesting -
> 
> "NEW YORK, Aug. 31 /PRNewswire/ -- Brian Atwood today announced that he has entered into an exclusive licensing agreement with Jones Apparel Group, Inc. ("Jones," the "Company") (NYSE: JNY).  Atwood will collaborate with Jones to create, produce, market and distribute B Brian Atwood, a new footwear and accessory line that will be the contemporary counterpart to Brian Atwood's high-end, luxury shoe business."
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...twood-with-jones-apparel-group-101868643.html



I posted this a few pages back, it is a new line/collaboration of clothing, shoes and handbags for Jones. It's called the 'Line-B'... $250-$400 for shoes and bags. Don't worry he is not quitting his day job


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> I posted this a few pages back, it is a new line/collaboration of clothing, shoes and handbags for Jones. It's called the 'Line-B'... $250-$400 for shoes and bags. Don't worry he is not quitting his day job



oops, my bad! sorry for the duplicate post! but i'm so excited for S/S to hit stores!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Me too!!! I am hoping Intermix gets a bigger selection! I would rather buy from them versus Footcandy.


----------



## BellaShoes

Alright ladies.... Happy New Year!!!!

Let's see some outfit pics! I am hoping *Dezy* will be posting soon!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Happy New Year girls! Hope everyone had a great night! The Barettas were a big hit last night, got lots of compliments. Overall very comfortable, after about 4 hours I started having the same "next to pinky toe on the left foot" problem that I do with CLs. But 4 hours vs. 30 minutes, I'll take the 4 hours 

Now for some pics! *Bella, *hubby had seen them and was actively helping me track them down and stalk UPS on Thursday, he loves them!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

And some more....






outfit pic:


----------



## deango

NYE outfit with Drama 140


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*!!!!  What a fabulous look!!! I knew they would look fabulous paired with a dress/tunic styled top!! Bravo, perfect first outing!

*deango*... great NYE outift! Your dramas look fabulous against your skin tone, any side shots?


----------



## witchy_grrl

Jeebus. I'm away from TPF for 5 days and this got updated by 20 pages. LOVE IT! 
As an update for Saks stores stocking BA: I saw the Maniac 120s (white, green orange, BORDEAUX SO GORGEOUS) and that blue/white python style at the Fashion Show Mall's Saks in Las Vegas.
Ooh, and NEW YEAR'S DAY SALE @ Coco Pari: 50% off entire store (excluding Spring/Resort collections).


----------



## jeshika

gorgy *dezy*!!! (as usual!)

*deango*, love the drama on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for the update *Witchy*!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Atwood Larger Lust List

Holt Renfrew Vancouver 1-604-681-3121
Holt Renfrew Bloor 1-416-922-2333
husonline.com
NetAPorter.com
mytheresa.com
footcandyshoes.com
madisonla.com
intermixonline.com
Intermix (US stores)
*Saks Houston
Saks Fashion Mall Las Vegas*
Saks Atlanta (jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com)
Saks.com
http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/#
Nordstrom - Michigan Ave. (Chicago) location
colette.fr
bergdorfgoodman.com
Bergdorf Goodman (NYC)
BlueFly.com
theOutnet.com (Net-A-Porter outlet site)
Shoein at the Wynn Las Vegas
matchesfashion.com & brownsfashion.com have had BA's in previous seasons
Many Nordstrom Racks that carry high-end designers occasionally receive BA's
elysewalker.com
Forty Five Ten - Dallax, TX (fortyfiveten.com)
DecadesTwo in LA will occasionally receive consignment and samples
decadestwo1.com will also occasionally stock BA's
Coco Pari in New Jersey (cocopari.com)
Yoox.com
luisaviaroma.com (has stocked BA's in the past)
Santa Eulalia (Barcelona, Spain) Tel. 34 932150674 
On Pedder (Singapore) Tel. 6835 1307
Jeffrey's Atlanta Tel 404.237.9000


----------



## BellaShoes

Called CoCoPari and Atwood is included in the 50% sale... the have completely sold out of the nude maniac.

The do have limited sizing in the Tan Maniac 140mm, Black Patent Maniac 140mm, some other lower heeled styles, Barretta, Tall Python Boot, Black Suede Boot and Harrison Bootie in Olive Suede.. all 50% off.

The tan maniac is really pretty IRL... I took a chance with it back in early December and love the shade.. it looks awful on the website $530-50%=$265!!! No tax if you are outside of NJ!

Here:


----------



## jeshika

^ Black Maniacs at cocopari are gone.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhhhh, sorry! That was fast!! I called at 11:30 and they still had a few sizes left!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhhhh, sorry! That was fast!! I called at 11:30 and they still had a few sizes left!



yeah... it's ok. i consoled myself with a pair of BA tan maniacs. they have lots of boots left though!


----------



## BellaShoes

You got the tan!!! Woot, shoe twins! What a steal!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> You got the tan!!! Woot, shoe twins! What a steal!



 i'm pretty excited! great price!

yeah... i can't help but wonder if some reseller called them to scoop up all the black maniacs... we'll see if they turn up on evilbay shortly. i literally called 10 minutes after you posted. o well, it's ok i have the 120 version coming from Saks.


----------



## BellaShoes

True.

So what were the tan $265 + $15 shipping? 

Mine were 40% off in early December but 50%... fabulous!


----------



## mrsMP

Now I'm sad.. I got mine with only 20% off    Bella, how did you get yours for 40% off?   

Congrats Jes!


----------



## BellaShoes

*mrsMP*, any maniac at any discount is a steal in my book!


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> Now I'm sad.. I got mine with only 20% off    Bella, how did you get yours for 40% off?
> 
> Congrats Jes!



They were doing some special one day promo plus they had a TON of the tan in stock... my Black ones were 20% off at CoCoPari.


----------



## jeshika

thanks *mrsMP*! 

*Bella*, i actually got a pair of CLs too and they only charged $15 for shipping both.  But yes, $265 was too good to pass up!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Called CoCoPari and Atwood is included in the 50% sale... the have completely sold out of the nude maniac.
> 
> The do have limited sizing in the Tan Maniac 140mm, Black Patent Maniac 140mm, some other lower heeled styles, Barretta, Tall Python Boot, Black Suede Boot and Harrison Bootie in Olive Suede.. all 50% off.
> 
> The tan maniac is really pretty IRL... I took a chance with it back in early December and love the shade.. it looks awful on the website $530-50%=$265!!! No tax if you are outside of NJ!
> 
> Here:
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/205225/amanda-seyfried-and-channing-tatum-gallery.jpg


 
Is it safe to assume that a 36 no longer exists in the tan Maniac???


----------



## batwoodfan

I just called Coco Pari - the smallest they have is a 36.5 in the tan kid/cognac color which would work if they were patent, but the Kid leather will just stretch too much over time... UGH!  Such a great deal!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Is it safe to assume that a 36 no longer exists in the tan Maniac???



Sorry *batwoodfan*! i must have gotten the last pair in the tan.


----------



## batwoodfan

Also Bella, you are on FIRE with BA's - way to go!  I tried on the Dantes in black patent at Intermix and I am in love!  Definitely my next BA purchase (unless a great deal comes along beforehand).

I also did some spy work at Intermix and I will post pics this week!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> Sorry *batwoodfan*! i must have gotten the last pair in the tan.


 
No worries!  Now at least we know we compete with each other for great BA's!  I am normally a 35.5 but in Maniac 140s I am a 36.  My smoke nude Maniac 140s are a 36.5 and I need a foot pad with them...  Since they are patent they keep their fit well - I just know that the kid leather in 36.5 will stretch and then I won't be able to wear them even with pads!  Wasn't meant to be I guess!

Love your BA's jeshika - I was so tempted by the Drama 140s when a 36 popped up at NAP a couple months ago but I hesitated and - poof - they were gone!


----------



## batwoodfan

deango said:


> NYE outfit with Drama 140


 
Love it!  Is your outfit Miu Miu?  Looks like Look 21 from F/W 2010 runway: 
style.com/slideshows/2010/fashionshows/F2010RTW/MIUMIU/RUNWAY/00210m.jpg


----------



## BellaShoes

oops


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice to 'see' you *batwoodfan*, what did Intermix have in store different than online? Any new colors in the POWER?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Nice to 'see' you *batwoodfan*, what did Intermix have in store different than online? Any new colors in the POWER?


 
Only Power color was Nude
They had the blue/multi snakeskin Debra in 120 heel height (online looks to be 140)
They also had a very light grey patent Debra 120 with Chain detail on heel (like the Harrison) that really caught my eye
Also the T-strap satin are beautiful IRL - nice, high 140 heel!

Nice to 'see' you and everyone as well and to hear about all the awesome BA purchases - so great!


----------



## BellaShoes

Is this the chain style you referred to?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Is this the chain style you referred to?


 
Hard to tell from the angle but similar - that looks to be a 140 heel height - here is my pic for comparison...


----------



## batwoodfan

batwoodfan said:


> Hard to tell from the angle but similar - that looks to be a 140 heel height - here is my pic for comparison...


 
Now that I look again at the pic from Foot Candy, their's is definitely 140mm - you can tell by the shape of the sole of the shoe at the back of the platform vs. the 120mm pic from Intermix


----------



## BellaShoes

That color is gorgeous!!!!

Please share additional pics when you can, what Intermix store?


----------



## may3545

Wow, I swung by this thread to look at photos and see there is a sale. I called CocoPari and now own a pair of Cognac Maniacs for 50% off! They should arrive sometime mid week woohoo! TPF is never helpful to the wallet LOL.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *May*!!!! You will love them!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> That color is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Please share additional pics when you can, what Intermix store?


 
Chicago (Rush Street) has Nude Power 140, Nude Kid Tonya, Black Dante, Grey patent chain-heel Debra 120, Blue/Multi snakeskin Debra 120, Black Satin T-Strap 140 and they have the Nikki boot on sale, my pics are attached... 
Chicago (Damen Ave) "only" has Power 140 Nude and Black Dante - they also have the Supercharged and Olive Maniacs on sale (not sure of the size inventory though)


----------



## batwoodfan

may3545 said:


> Wow, I swung by this thread to look at photos and see there is a sale. I called CocoPari and now own a pair of Cognac Maniacs for 50% off! They should arrive sometime mid week woohoo! TPF is never helpful to the wallet LOL.


 
Congrats!  You will love them!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *May*!!!! You will love them!


 
Jinx! Ha!


----------



## BellaShoes

Great pics!! Thanks for the BA scoop! 

How does the Nude kid look in the Tonya? It looks really smokey on the website? Compared to say the Power?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Great pics!! Thanks for the BA scoop!
> 
> How does the Nude kid look in the Tonya? It looks really smokey on the website? Compared to say the Power?


 
IMO it is the same shade of nude as your nude kid Dantes (which I love BTW)


----------



## BellaShoes

On a separate note, I am SOOO glad I grabbed the Nude Powers... they are so fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is a great comparison, thanks!!! Also, thank you for the kind words. 

I have been off work all week so my shoes have consisted of sneakers, slippers, chanel flats etc... I will be debuting all my lovelies at work this coming week!


----------



## BellaShoes

Did anyone else notice NM is no longer carrying Atwood? They chose Weitzman over Atwood.. WTF?

I know where all my AMEX bonus points are going this year.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Did anyone else notice NM is no longer carrying Atwood? They chose Weitzman over Atwood.. WTF?
> 
> I know where all my AMEX bonus points are going this year.


 
Neimans has been hot and cold with Atwoods over the years - their Fall inventory was pretty sparse.  It's surprising since Bergdorf Goodman in NYC usually has decent BA inventory and since BG is a subsidiary of Neimans you would think that would help the BA stock.  Also, Brian himself was a host with Victoria Beckham at Bergdorf Goodman for Fashion Night Out 2010.  Saks, Intermix and NAP seem to be the big BA winners!


----------



## batwoodfan

Here is my Brain Atwood dream:
www.brianatwood.com needs to start e-commerce!  I just want to order Maniac 140s direct from the company.  No more messing around with stockists who only order Maniac 120s!  Granted, Brian has said that it really remains a small, hands-on company.   Unfortunately when you get big quality can sometimes go down.  I am just so dang confused that BA sends out nothing but Maniac 140 samples to stylists and PR agencies for all the celebs to where but us true BA lovers can barely find a Maniac 140 to save our lives!


----------



## BellaShoes

I completely agree! Plus adding e-commerce to his site would allow him to control the inventory, prices, sales ,etc. Which in my mind as a designer would be most irritating, seeing your collection marked at 70% off.


----------



## babyontheway

Ohh- I wonder if it is too late to get kid maniac from coco capri....


----------



## BellaShoes

GO quick, it is today only and they may be closed!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *bella and jeshika. *wow good thing I was out all day yesterday and didn't know about the coco pari sale!


----------



## sophinette007

Hi! I really love the blue cobalt python Fiona but do you know how these are sizing? Do these run small? Thank you for you help! I am a sizing 38,5 in maniac 120 and I guess i may pick a size 39 for these as they are 140 ...


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Sophinette! I am a CL Size 39. I take .5 size up in the Brian Atwood 140mm...but the Fiona's I have I bought the only size they had in the Leopard Python which was a 38.5..they are a smidge tight but with wear will be fine. 

I would recommend either a 38.5 or 39 for you. Happy Shopping! Please share pics with us!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you so much Bella! Jonathan from saks will ship them to France. I will post some pics as soon as I get them. I will go for the 38.5.
I am so happy! 




BellaShoes said:


> Hi Sophinette! I am a CL Size 39. I take .5 size up in the Brian Atwood 140mm...but the Fiona's I have I bought the only size they had in the Leopard Python which was a 38.5..they are a smidge tight but with wear will be fine.
> 
> I would recommend either a 38.5 or 39 for you. Happy Shopping! Please share pics with us!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOOHOOOOOO! I am so excited for you Sophinette! Jonathan sent me pics yesterday.


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies... *Footcandy* has uploaded their newest arrivals!

Naiya






Milena 140mm (love these!!)









Fiona





Monroe





Power (available in nude, pink and purple)


----------



## BellaShoes

Starlet





Audra





Chapman


----------



## BellaShoes

My wishlist.... Power in Purple, Monroe and Milena 140mm!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ooohhh so much shoe candy! 

update on my Dantes: Intermix customer service FINALLY replied to me. They didn't ship out until the 30th, so I'll get them some time this week. At least I have a tracking number now.


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot believe it Intermix has replied from beyond!!!

Was it email or dm? Talk about taking their own sweet time!

Now.... for the man in brown and his *dezy-dodging* shannagans....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lol, it was an email. whoever handles the twitter account must be a real twit! 

as for the man in brown...I didn't see it saying signature required, maybe there's hope he'll just leave them! Otherwise, this week is fairly calm I should be home


----------



## BellaShoes

If I recall, my Dantes were just handed off... no siggy  but your man in brown luuuuvs you


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh thank God, and yes he does. I can't wait for them to arrive and I hope they fit me well!


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you take TTS or .5 size up?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

.5 size up


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfect!!!!! They are going to look fabulous on you!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Thank you for posting the cocopari sale! I got the tan leather 140 maniacs at 50% off and no tax! Now, I'm hunting for the nude maniacs....on sale!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sounds like we will have a lot of Tan Kid Maniacs on the forum! Congrats! 

As for the nude, your best bet is to use the 15% off code at Intermix or 10% off at Saks with email registration... other than CoCoPari, I have never heard of the Nude going on sale.


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Sounds like we will have a lot of Tan Kid Maniacs on the forum! Congrats!
> 
> As for the nude, your best bet is to use the 15% off code at Intermix or 10% off at Saks with email registration... other than CoCoPari, I have never heard of the Nude going on sale.



 i wanna say that the CoCoPari sale for classics like the black/nude is more the exception than the norm. and they went in a flash! good luck in your search though, *Sonia*!


----------



## jeshika

*Soph*, you are on a ROLL! I can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## jeshika

Leopard Maniacs 140 on sale at Ekseption in Spain.  259.99 (includes VAT) 
Size 41 available

http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood/product6730


----------



## BellaShoes

^*Vendrazi*????


----------



## Vendrazi

Larger Lust List update:

Saks San Francisco - had the Fiona, Monroe, and two Maniacs in neon colors (green and orange, I think?) but only in smaller sizes... Well, smaller than my honkin' 40/41


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAT!!!!! OMG! Saks SF, I am not pleased that my SA did not call me.


----------



## BellaShoes

VB out shopping in her RZ OTK Boots


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Perfect!!!!! They are going to look fabulous on you!


 
thanks honey! 

*sonia- *congrats on the tan Maniacs, they are gorgeous! Wish I could have gotten a pair!


----------



## BellaShoes

The more I think about it... unless I am standing under my SA's nose... he is pretty useless.

I need a reliable, good SAKS SA..... someone in the ranks of Joe H at NM


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> The more I think about it... unless I am standing under my SA's nose... he is pretty useless.
> 
> I need a reliable, good SAKS SA..... someone in the ranks of Joe H at NM


 
*Bella- *I know exactly what you mean. My FORMER Nordies SA was exactly like that.


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously, it's a commission based job! I would be the 'end all, be all' SA for my clients... you wouldn't have to lift a finger...except to text me with 'YES, I want them!'

The bad thing is he is always there when I go into the store so I feel terrible if I don't shop with him.. but outside of the store; updates, emails, texts... useless!


----------



## deango

*qndg*, these are for you.  VB loves them!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW! I called Saks in SF to check out what they had and they have almost sold right through their BA inventory already!! That is fabulous, more Atwood!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I've never seen these:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26N%3D4294966733%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fantastic Duke and I bet pretty amazing on!


----------



## jenayb

Ok ok, I shouldn't be asking this, but.... How do you get in on the 15% off through Intermix?


----------



## BellaShoes

On their homepage, sign up for email!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Ok ok, I shouldn't be asking this, but.... How do you get in on the 15% off through Intermix?



whoohooo *jenay*!!!! 

so... whatcha gonna get?


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Megan Fox wearing the tan maniacs. I mean... if it's good enough for her....
Sooooo excited that I'll be receiving mine next week! My first pair of Maniacs


----------



## xoxoCat

Vendrazi said:


> Larger Lust List update:
> 
> Saks San Francisco - had the Fiona, Monroe, and two Maniacs in neon colors (green and orange, I think?) but only in smaller sizes... Well, smaller than my honkin' 40/41



I love the neon green and orange! So fruity and fun.  I have never seen them in real life yet, though. 

Cat


----------



## deango

The Lime-green Maniac 140 is now available on NAP US website 





http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97043


----------



## Miss_Q

Hi ladies!

Is On Pedder the only store selling "Santana"?


----------



## jeshika

Miss_Q said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Is On Pedder the only store selling "Santana"?



The Room at Hudson Bay had them on sale as well. Not sure if there are any sizes left.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am wearing my leopard Maniacs today for the first time at work and getting TONS of compliments!


----------



## jeshika

^Pictures, please!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jeshika said:


> ^Pictures, please!!!!!


 
I will snap some just for you and post when I get home!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so torn.  I want a pair of Nude BAs, but I'm afraid of what his nude would look like on my skintone :cry:  From the pics they look kinda smokey, but kinda pinkish undertones.

The tan (megan Fox) looks like it has an orange undertone...

Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## mrsMP

Love this!  But I wonder why the toe box on her shoes looks longer than mine.. I have the exact same shoes from Coco Pari and the toe box are definitely shorter... wonder if it has anything to do with the shoe size? Mine was a 36 and i get a lot of toe cleavage...  I even measured the length of toe box of my Tan Kid and compared it to my Nude Patent and the difference was bit short of 1/2 an inch....  hhmmm...  ??





Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Megan Fox wearing the tan maniacs. I mean... if it's good enough for her....
> Sooooo excited that I'll be receiving mine next week! My first pair of Maniacs


----------



## NANI1972

nm


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so torn. I want a pair of Nude BAs, but I'm afraid of what his nude would look like on my skintone :cry: From the pics they look kinda smokey, but kinda pinkish undertones.
> 
> The tan (megan Fox) looks like it has an orange undertone...
> 
> Decisions, Decisions....


 
The nude (non-smoke) is going to look odd on you, *DC.*  You are the same complexion as me and that nude isn't good for us.  I think maybe the Dante nude might work though.  

My shoes are causing quite the comotion around the office.  I walked in my 10am meeting to my coworker's faces


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ thanks *Duke*. Do you know of any stores in the DC area that have the smoke in stock?

and stop causing ruckus in the workplace.  You're going to make the HR department rewrite the dress code policy


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*MrsMP* - is the heel height the same on your tan and nude pairs?


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ thanks *Duke*. Do you know of any stores in the DC area that have the smoke in stock?
> 
> and stop causing ruckus in the workplace. You're going to make the HR department rewrite the dress code policy


 
Hmm, I haven't seen any around here.  I tried them in NYC and that is when I was like this nude aint for butter pecan girls.    You could always just order the Dante from a place where you can return and try it out?  I will say the Maniacs are super comfy.  My leopard ones aren't giving me any trouble (except for stares and comments!) 

Promise to post a pic of the full outfit tonight!


----------



## jeshika

Dukeprincess said:


> I will snap some just for you and post when I get home!



Just for me, *Duke*? I feel so special! My powers have arrived!!!!! Pictures tonight!


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies as far as the 140s go in the Atwoods, are they more manageable to walk in versus CL 140?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies as far as the 140s go in the Atwoods, are they more manageable to walk in versus CL 140?



No contest, NANI!


----------



## NANI1972

Soooo Jeshika, are ya saying I should go for it?!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I'm concerned about the 140s as well. I hope I can walk in them. I have tributes and tribtoos and imagine it would be similar. Right???


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Soooo Jeshika, are ya saying I should go for it?!




and the 120s are also surprisingly comfy... which pair are u thinking of?


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Love this! But I wonder why the toe box on her shoes looks longer than mine.. I have the exact same shoes from Coco Pari and the toe box are definitely shorter... wonder if it has anything to do with the shoe size? Mine was a 36 and i get a lot of toe cleavage... I even measured the length of toe box of my Tan Kid and compared it to my Nude Patent and the difference was bit short of 1/2 an inch.... hhmmm... ??


 
I think there are a few things that might be at play:
1) Heel height - 120mm has less toe cleavage than 140mm; are your nude maniacs and tan maniacs the same heel height?
2) Seasons - the tan (cognac) kid leather maniacs that Megan is wearing are from Fall 2009 (the picture is from her press tour for "Jennifer's Body" taken in Fall of 2009). Maniacs produced since very well may have been adjusted or tweaked as far as dimensions.
3) Size - I believe Megan has a size 7 foot which means she would be a 37.5 in Maniac 140s, so the dimensions of the actual shoe are slightly different than your size 36
4) In this first picture she is wearing fishnet stockings and the camera shot is from head-on so the amount of visible toe cleavage is difficult to spot - I am attaching additional pictures to see if a better angle is possible... also, maybe she has shorter toes?!?! who knows!?!? I am also attaching more pics of Amanda Seyfried wearing the same shoe...


----------



## jeshika

My Elisas came from NAP. Thanks *Duke* for posting that they were available!

They are super comfy... i am wondering if i should keep them... i've been too bad lately!


----------



## couturegal

Just got an email from www.footcandyshoes.com, they just got a shipment of the Brian Atwood POWER shoes in nude, petal pink and purple patent!!!!! I just called and they have a ton of stock in!!!! Just ordered the purple power and the milena which is the power in the slingback version with the chain detail in the back! CANT WAIT TO GET THEM!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## jeshika

great call couturegal, i just received my powers and they are gorgy and comfy!


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Sonia,

No, my tan kid is 120mm and nude patent is 140mm ... so that's probably why 




Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *MrsMP* - is the heel height the same on your tan and nude pairs?


----------



## jeshika

I know you girls have already seen these on *Bella*... the nude dantes didn't work out too well for me but i decided to give them another try and these seem to work a little better!  they look really hot but i really don't need another pair of black shoes... or do i?

BA Dantes in Black Patent


----------



## jeshika

Modeling pictures~











I love this shot! normally not a fan of mesh... but these, i love.


----------



## jeshika

while the Dantes are still a maybe... these are a 100% YES YES YES!!!!!! 

Power 140 in Cuppuccino Nude





Love the heel










I had a nosey little friend who wanted to participate in the photoshoot


----------



## batwoodfan

couturegal said:


> View attachment 1287817
> View attachment 1287818
> View attachment 1287819
> View attachment 1287820
> View attachment 1287821
> 
> 
> Just got an email from www.footcandyshoes.com, they just got a shipment of the Brian Atwood POWER shoes in nude, petal pink and purple patent!!!!! I just called and they have a ton of stock in!!!! Just ordered the purple power and the milena which is the power in the slingback version with the chain detail in the back! CANT WAIT TO GET THEM!!!! YEAH!!!


 
Congrats!!!  Be sure to post pictures when you get them!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

I think the black patent Dantes are a very sexy shoe (even sexier than the nude version...shhhh, don't let Bella hear me say that...), so if you can swing one more pair of black shoes, I say go for it.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> My Elisas came from NAP. Thanks *Duke* for posting that they were available!
> 
> They are super comfy... i am wondering if i should keep them... i've been too bad lately!


 
I say send 'em back - you have such GREAT Brian Atwoods already - these just don't have the same appeal as the others... PLUS you can use that money to maybe get another pair you're lust after...  Lastly, are thses a little big on you?  There looks to be a slight gap at the back of the shoe...


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> Modeling pictures~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot! normally not a fan of mesh... but these, i love.


 
LOVE the black Dante's - UGH!!!!  Definitely on my must-have list!  Love the Power's too!  Quick question* jeshika *- how are your BA's fitting?  I am noticing a slight gap at the back of your heel in your modeling pics - is this because you are taking your own picture or the angle of the shots?  Do you usually go up a half size and then pad for comfort?  I'm just curious since we wear a similar size...


----------



## mrsMP

All True 

My Tan kid has 140mm and Nude has 120mm... 

also, I took my TTS, 36, on both my Tan and Nude and I probably should've sized up on the 140mm...

In any case, I love love love both shoes and the tan kid color is so rich!! so nice... but my 120mm nude patent is way more comfy than the 140mm... for such a small height difference, i think i prefer the 120s better 



batwoodfan said:


> I think there are a few things that might be at play:
> 1) Heel height - 120mm has less toe cleavage than 140mm; are your nude maniacs and tan maniacs the same heel height?
> 2) Seasons - the tan (cognac) kid leather maniacs that Megan is wearing are from Fall 2009 (the picture is from her press tour for "Jennifer's Body" taken in Fall of 2009). Maniacs produced since very well may have been adjusted or tweaked as far as dimensions.
> 3) Size - I believe Megan has a size 7 foot which means she would be a 37.5 in Maniac 140s, so the dimensions of the actual shoe are slightly different than your size 36
> 4) In this first picture she is wearing fishnet stockings and the camera shot is from head-on so the amount of visible toe cleavage is difficult to spot - I am attaching additional pictures to see if a better angle is possible... also, maybe she has shorter toes?!?! who knows!?!? I am also attaching more pics of Amanda Seyfried wearing the same shoe...


----------



## batwoodfan

batwoodfan said:


> BA Alert! The Studded "Loca" pump is on sale at Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) for $475 (down from $800). They only have the lavender color in the 120mm height but there are LOTS of sizes still available! This is the same color SJP wore in SATC2 (of course she wore the 140mm). I am attaching a pic of the 120mm in black so you can see the proportions along with pics of SJP in the lavender color. I have the Loca in Black and I love them!


 
UPDATE - Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) has had new reductions and the Lavendar "Loca" 120mm pump is now $319 with LOTS of sizes left!!!  The SA said that they are taking another 15% off sale prices starting late next week AND they can do pre-sales which means these beauties will be about $272!!!  I have them in black and LOVE them.  I didn't get the SA's name but he said there is some confusion amongst other shoe SA's about the additional 15% so make sure to be clear if you call!!!! 312.464.1515  

They also have the white patent "Starlet" pump for $309 (before the 15%) in lots of sizes.  I saw one pair of purple suede "Tonya" pumps that were a 37.5 (no price tag, but I am sure they are around $300) I believe and one pair of "Harrison" chain-heel pump in black kid for $650ish (don't remember the size) I believe and a few Bronzo (army green) suede "Nikki" boots that were $650ish as well.

GO! GO! GO!


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> All True
> 
> My Tan kid has 140mm and Nude has 120mm...
> 
> also, I took my TTS, 36, on both my Tan and Nude and I probably should've sized up on the 140mm...
> 
> In any case, I love love love both shoes and the tan kid color is so rich!! so nice... but my 120mm nude patent is way more comfy than the 140mm... for such a small height difference, i think i prefer the 120s better


 
Definitely post some pictures when you can!  Where did you get your BA's?  

I love my Smoke Nude patent 140s but I agree that the 120s are a big difference in comfort (I don't have Maniac 120s but my Loca pumps and my Trixy pumps are both 120s and easier to wear than the Maniacs).


----------



## mrsMP

Definitely!  I wore both my CL Bianca and 140mm BA Maniac last weekend and I could tell the big differencE!   The mniac was more stable than the bianca (I find this wobbly) 




NANI1972 said:


> Ladies as far as the 140s go in the Atwoods, are they more manageable to walk in versus CL 140?


----------



## Windelynn

Jeshika those are gorgegous!!!!!!! Your \BA collection is getting huge!!!!!!


----------



## mrsMP

batwoodfan said:


> Definitely post some pictures when you can! Where did you get your BA's?
> 
> I love my Smoke Nude patent 140s but I agree that the 120s are a big difference in comfort (I don't have Maniac 120s but my Loca pumps and my Trixy pumps are both 120s and easier to wear than the Maniacs).


 
OMG the smoke nude?!?  Can we trade?  jk... You're so lucky...

But yah, I got my 120s from Saks and the 140s from cocopari...


----------



## gloss_gal

Dukeprincess said:


> Hmm, I haven't seen any around here. I tried them in NYC and that is when I was like this nude aint for butter pecan girls.  You could always just order the Dante from a place where you can return and try it out? I will say the Maniacs are super comfy. My leopard ones aren't giving me any trouble (except for stares and comments!)
> 
> Promise to post a pic of the full outfit tonight!


 
^ Does not seem that the smoke nude color was not produced in the same number as the nude.   I am on the hunt as well for the smoke nude as well (butter pecan girl #3 ).  Where did you find the leopards?


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> I say send 'em back - you have such GREAT Brian Atwoods already - these just don't have the same appeal as the others... PLUS you can use that money to maybe get another pair you're lust after...  Lastly, are thses a little big on you?  There looks to be a slight gap at the back of the shoe...



hmmm... that is true... these are nice... but not fabulous. 



batwoodfan said:


> LOVE the black Dante's - UGH!!!!  Definitely on my must-have list!  Love the Power's too!  Quick question* jeshika *- how are your BA's fitting?  I am noticing a slight gap at the back of your heel in your modeling pics - is this because you are taking your own picture or the angle of the shots?  Do you usually go up a half size and then pad for comfort?  I'm just curious since we wear a similar size...



i wear a 35.5 in CLs and have been taking a 36 in BAs. It might just be the angle because the rubber thing grips my heel pretty firm. The Power and Maniac don't slip out when i walk around.

I also wanted to post some pictures showing the difference in the 2 nudes. even though they are both classified as cuppuccino nudes, the power nude is definitely more pink and the maniac nude is more tan... my drama is the same nude as the maniac. I could probably take them a 1/2 size down but the BA patent is pretty stiff and that might hurt initially.

Power






Maniac


----------



## babyontheway

Why did I read this?    I think I need the Loca, especially if they are 272!  I am off to send SA email right now.  Thanks for all the info!!!


batwoodfan said:


> UPDATE - Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) has had new reductions and the Lavendar "Loca" 120mm pump is now $319 with LOTS of sizes left!!!  The SA said that they are taking another 15% off sale prices starting late next week AND they can do pre-sales which means these beauties will be about $272!!!  I have them in black and LOVE them.  I didn't get the SA's name but he said there is some confusion amongst other shoe SA's about the additional 15% so make sure to be clear if you call!!!! 312.464.1515
> 
> They also have the white patent "Starlet" pump for $309 (before the 15%) in lots of sizes.  I saw one pair of purple suede "Tonya" pumps that were a 37.5 (no price tag, but I am sure they are around $300) I believe and one pair of "Harrison" chain-heel pump in black kid for $650ish (don't remember the size) I believe and a few Bronzo (army green) suede "Nikki" boots that were $650ish as well.
> 
> GO! GO! GO!


----------



## jeshika

A comparison of the Power and Maniac toe box... The Power toebox is a little shallower, hence more toe clevage...


----------



## babyontheway

OMG- you are on a roll Jeshika!  I love the power and black dante on you!  You and Bella make everything look so good!  I see lots of BA in my future


jeshika said:


> hmmm... that is true... these are nice... but not fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> i wear a 35.5 in CLs and have been taking a 36 in BAs. It might just be the angle because the rubber thing grips my heel pretty firm. The Power and Maniac don't slip out when i walk around.
> 
> I also wanted to post some pictures showing the difference in the 2 nudes. even though they are both classified as cuppuccino nudes, the power nude is definitely more pink and the maniac nude is more tan... my drama is the same nude as the maniac. I could probably take them a 1/2 size down but the BA patent is pretty stiff and that might hurt initially.
> 
> Power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maniac


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*!! How did you miss al the chatter about the black patent Dante? They are available at Intermixonline, Intermix in stores and NAP. They are fabulous IRL!
> 
> *Yazzie*, you are most welcome, anytime! What have you decided?
> 
> Thank you *sophinette*!! I am super excited about them as they are 120mm versus all of the 140mm I have snapped up lately. I love my drama 120mm's! The discount code stars were definitely aligned for the last purchase of 2010!
> 
> *deango*, I have seen several new designers on the horizon jumping on the 'Atwood/YSL-esque hidden platform classic pump' wagon.. the Pour La Victoire Irina is another one but the nude is more yellow.



I haven't Im all  over the dantes. everytime I think Ive setteld on the nude the sexiness of the the black comes around and smacks me in the face.


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jesh* what a great haul! love 'em all. Definitely giving powers a second look...I didnt like the look of the heel in stock pics but on they look great on


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> *Jesh* what a great haul! love 'em all. Definitely giving powers a second look...I didnt like the look of the heel in stock pics but on they look great on



Hey *Yazzie*! Yes, they look great on and are easy to handle!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WOWZA, congrats *Jeshika*!  I love them both on you! 

As promised, here are my Leopard Maniacs on their first trip to the office!


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> Hi Sonia,
> 
> No, my tan kid is 120mm and nude patent is 140mm ... so that's probably why



Really? From CoCoPari? Mine are 140mm....where did you find the Nude Maniac 140mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ thanks *Duke*. Do you know of any stores in the DC area that have the smoke in stock?
> 
> and stop causing ruckus in the workplace.  You're going to make the HR department rewrite the dress code policy



*DC,* I agree with Duke... I would explore the Dante Nude... seen here





and seen here against the Cappuccino Nude....





And *Duke*!!! Congrats on all your compliments today! I am only on page 66.. hoping to see pics soon!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies as far as the 140s go in the Atwoods, are they more manageable to walk in versus CL 140?



No comparison... I wore my Black Maniac 140mm to the office today.. a breeze to walk in as the platform is completely flat against the floor and doesn't 'rock'. Secondly, I went all day and not a even a wimper out of feet!


----------



## BellaShoes

Vendrazi said:


> I think the black patent Dantes are a very sexy shoe (even sexier than the nude version...shhhh, don't let Bella hear me say that...), so if you can swing one more pair of black shoes, I say go for it.



I bought both.... 

*Jeshika*, they are both gorgeous! The Dante's are incredible and the Power is so extraordinary!

Ladies!! I was gone one day and we grew this thread 4 pages!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Whew!! 4 pages later!!

*Duke*, love the leopard maniacs! Your entire ensemble was lovely today!


----------



## BellaShoes

Now.... onto FedEx news :ninja:

My grey Harrison pumps arrived today! Lo and behold, they are 140mm!!!! I couldn't believe my eyes  I was thrilled when I found them (with extra discounts) for $400 on Saks but somewhat sad they were going to be 120mm (as seen here right from the Saks site: _Self-covered heel, 4¾" (120mm)_)

Opened the box and they said Scarpa 140mm!!!!! WHAT! 

They are gorgeous! They are a pretty purple/grey color.. if you can grab a pair, DO!

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## BellaShoes

In other news... my purple powers will be here later this week...


----------



## Dukeprincess

WHAT?!  Bella you are on a roll! 

And thank you for the sweet compliment!


----------



## BellaShoes

Truly *Duke*, you look perfectly put together!

All the pics I posted were from my current collection... the Harrison's were an absolute impulse purchase as I had about $100 in Saks coupons, discount codes, etc and the Power in Purple... well, it is the Power... in Purple! :sunnies

I attribute the purple power plunge to *Lavender* and her spy pic... it pushed me right over the edge.


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks to all the ladies who answered my question about the 140s. 

Jeshika- Love the dantes, so hot! And the Powers are fab!

Bella- I am looking forward to the pics of the Harrison!


----------



## jeshika

Dukeprincess said:


> WOWZA, congrats *Jeshika*!  I love them both on you!
> 
> As promised, here are my Leopard Maniacs on their first trip to the office!



thanks *Duke*!

**wolf whistle** you look great! i can see what the commotion is about!


----------



## jeshika

Vendrazi said:


> I think the black patent Dantes are a very sexy shoe (even sexier than the nude version...shhhh, don't let Bella hear me say that...), so if you can swing one more pair of black shoes, I say go for it.



Vendrazi, i am leaning towards keeping the black patent Dantes... you see the problem is i also got the 120mm Maniacs... thinking i would return one... but I WANT TO KEEP THEM BOTH!!!!!!! 



Windelynn said:


> Jeshika those are gorgegous!!!!!!! Your \BA collection is getting huge!!!!!!


 thanks *Windelynn*!!!! Ack I know... dBF is starting to notice the silver boxes... they are not as nondescript as the brown boxes...



babyontheway said:


> OMG- you are on a roll Jeshika!  I love the power and black dante on you!  You and Bella make everything look so good!  I see lots of BA in my future



*baby*, you are too sweet! i could never look as good as *Bella*!!! Yes... more BA makes the world a happier place for feet!



BellaShoes said:


> I bought both....
> 
> *Jeshika*, they are both gorgeous! The Dante's are incredible and the Power is so extraordinary!
> 
> Ladies!! I was gone one day and we grew this thread 4 pages!!!



haha *Bella*, you are the undisputed queen of BA!!!! I can't wait for the pictures of your purple powers!!!! (I MUST STAY STRONG!)


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Jeshika- Love the dantes, so hot! And the Powers are fab!



thanks *NANI*!!! hope to see BAs in your near future!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> whoohooo *jenay*!!!!
> 
> so... whatcha gonna get?



Kinda dying over those black patent Dantes. And um, hello!? Your modeling pics!?


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> No comparison... I wore my Black Maniac 140mm to the office today.. a breeze to walk in as the platform is completely flat against the floor and doesn't 'rock'. Secondly, I went all day and not a even a wimper out of feet!


 
Glad to hear it Bella!



jeshika said:


> thanks *NANI*!!! hope to see BAs in your near future!!!


 
Oh, I have several pair already!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jeshika said:


> thanks *Duke*!
> 
> **wolf whistle** you look great! i can see what the commotion is about!



Aww you are too sweet!  

I am drooling over your Dante and Power!


----------



## jenayb

Also, *Bella & Jesh*, how did you size on the Dante? They look like they'd be TDF IRL.... Are they comfortable at all?


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Oh, I have several pair already!



o right, you do! hope to see *MORE* BAs in your future then!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Kinda dying over those black patent Dantes. And um, hello!? Your modeling pics!?





jenaywins said:


> Also, *Bella & Jesh*, how did you size on the Dante? They look like they'd be TDF IRL.... Are they comfortable at all?



I took them a 1/2 size up but I could probably have done them TTS. Not to enable or anything, but if you sign up for Intermix's listserv, you can get a 15% discount! 

They are gorgy IRL, *jenay*! You should definitely give them a try... order from intermix or something, that has a good return policy!



Dukeprincess said:


> Aww you are too sweet!
> 
> I am drooling over your Dante and Power!



thanks *Duke*! They are pretty fab! Can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## jenayb

I did sign up for the email, and the Dantes are $540 with the discount. 

I am dying.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jenay*, do it!! 15% off at Intermix is fabulous too! Our very own *Dezy* is anxiously her Black Dantes (seriously...she has been waiting for what feels like ages!)

I took TTS in both the Nude and the Black Dante and they are incredible shoes! The 'WOW' factor is beyond imagination. DO IT! 

do it:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> *baby*, you are too sweet! i could never look as good as *Bella*!!! Yes... more BA makes the world a happier place for feet!
> haha *Bella*, you are the undisputed queen of BA!!!! I can't wait for the pictures of your purple powers!!!! (I MUST STAY STRONG!)


 and  and 

I caved to the Purple Powers Saturday... shipped Monday, should have them in a day or two.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> *Jenay*, do it!! 15% off at Intermix is fabulous too! Our very own *Dezy* is anxiously her Black Dantes (seriously...she has been waiting for what feels like ages!)
> 
> I took TTS in both the Nude and the Black Dante and they are incredible shoes! The 'WOW' factor is beyond imagination. DO IT!
> 
> do it:ninja:


----------



## Vendrazi

You know, I'm kind of glad my first try with a BA shoe didn't go so well, because I can see this could become a very expensive hobby overnight...


----------



## mrsMP

Oh I'm so sorry.. I switched it.. I was at work when I replied and my screen was minimized while typing 

Nude = 120mm
Tan Kid = 140mm




BellaShoes said:


> Really? From CoCoPari? Mine are 140mm....where did you find the Nude Maniac 140mm?


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> You know, I'm kind of glad my first try with a BA shoe didn't go so well, because I can see this could become a very expensive hobby overnight...



Um. Like CL??


----------



## BellaShoes

^But *Vendrazi*, you have not given up..right?

*MrsMP*.. I was reading and quoting page by page this evening... I saw the correction a few pages in but you had me thinking, WHAAAAAAA Nude Maniac 140mm?!

Well *Jenay*... what's up, perhaps call is the last Christmas present of 2010 :snowballs:


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> ^But *Vendrazi*, you have not given up..right?
> 
> *MrsMP*.. I was reading and quoting page by page this evening... I saw the correction a few pages in but you had me thinking, WHAAAAAAA Nude Maniac 140mm?!
> 
> Well *Jenay*... what's up, perhaps call is the last Christmas present of 2010 :snowballs:





I have everything filled out; I just haven't hit submit!


----------



## jenayb

...... You only live once, right?


----------



## Vendrazi

Am still waiting for my Madis to show up! Wednesday's the day...and I will report in immediately! (Does anyone else here have Madis?)

I really love the Dramas, although I didn't go after a pair.... This is one thing I'm really liking about the Madis: the contrast between the shoe and the heel. Also, not a color I have already!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ...... You only live once, right?



You CLICKED!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> You CLICKED!!!!!!!!



I CLICKED!!!!!!  I'm so excited to be BA shoe twins with you and dear *Bella*!

Humm. I ordered a 39... My TTS is 38.5. I take a 39 in YSL Trib pumps so I figured that would be a safe guideline, right??


----------



## Vendrazi

jenaywins said:


> ...... You only live once, right?



I'll have you know it's that attitude that led me to have a box reading "Very Mix" in my closet. 

(Ooops, did I just say that aloud? Shhh...) 

Congrats, Jenay!


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> I'll have you know it's that attitude that led me to have a box reading "Very Mix" in my closet.
> 
> (Ooops, did I just say that aloud? Shhh...)
> 
> Congrats, Jenay!



Pfft. I'm only living, Ven. You are obviously _living._




(If you ever sell, you know where to find me.)


----------



## jeshika

Vendrazi said:


> I'll have you know it's that attitude that led me to have a box reading "*Very Mix*" in my closet.
> 
> (Ooops, did I just say that aloud? Shhh...)
> 
> Congrats, Jenay!



:girlwhack: VERY MIX?!?! and have we seen pictures?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Vendrazi

(My DH said, "Is that another pair of those $700 shoes?" and I nodded. Without making eye contact.)


----------



## Vendrazi

jeshika said:


> :girlwhack: VERY MIX?!?! and have we seen pictures?!?!?!!?!?



No, I've never done a collection thread and I don't know where else I'd put pix of them!

Back to BA...How many BAs do you have here? How many have been bought by TPFers in the past month? What percentage precisely is due to Bella's inspiration?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I CLICKED!!!!!!  I'm so excited to be BA shoe twins with you and dear *Bella*!
> 
> Humm. I ordered a 39... My TTS is 38.5. I take a 39 in YSL Trib pumps so I figured that would be a safe guideline, right??



YAY *jenay*!!!! you will LOVE them! 

Yeah, i think *Bella* went 1/2 size up too. Can't wait to see your pictures! 

Converting the world, one BA at a time!


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> (My DH said, "Is that another pair of those $700 shoes?" and I nodded. Without making eye contact.)



 

Please... Pics... I die.


----------



## Vendrazi

I was actually really surprised when posters here mentioned going TTS or .5 up, because my foot did NOT go into that shoe. It's not that it hurt when it went in; it just didn't go in at all. I'm wondering if there's something funky about the shape of the shoe or the shape of my foot.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> YAY *jenay*!!!! you will LOVE them!
> 
> Yeah, i think *Bella* went 1/2 size up too. Can't wait to see your pictures!
> 
> Converting the world, one BA at a time!





Thank you for your help and advice!!!!


----------



## jeshika

The Black Suede Elisas are going back to NAP... *Batwoodfan* is right... they are lovely but I have many other more fabulous BAs and I really don't need another pair of black shoes. 

I am dropping them off at UPS tomorrow and they should be back up online by Thurs/Fri if anyone is interested. They are a size 36 and are now on sale for $312++


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> I was actually really surprised when posters here mentioned going TTS or .5 up, because my foot did NOT go into that shoe. It's not that it hurt when it went in; it just didn't go in at all. I'm wondering if there's something funky about the shape of the shoe or the shape of my foot.





I am also often surprised about different sizing preferences/choices...


----------



## jeshika

Vendrazi said:


> (My DH said, "Is that another pair of those $700 shoes?" and I nodded. Without making eye contact.)



 if he only knew!!!



Vendrazi said:


> No, I've never done a collection thread and I don't know where else I'd put pix of them!
> 
> Back to BA...How many BAs do you have here? How many have been bought by TPFers in the past month? What percentage precisely is due to Bella's inspiration?



put them in the "show us" thread! heck, i'll start a thread for you... the "Vendrazi needs to post her Very Mix" thread! teehee 

eh one sec, let me go back into my room to count the silver boxes... 

i see 5 silver boxes with 2 more on the way! I was **enabled** by *Bella* dearest for the drama, black dante, nude power, tan/cognac maniacs, so it's 57.14% due to Bella's shoe porn and i was **influenced** by her pictures of the black patent maniacs to get the black and nude maniacs... so that's another 28.57% for a total of *85.71%* "Bella Inspiration"!


----------



## Vendrazi

jeshika said:


> i see 5 silver boxes with 2 more on the way! I was **enabled** by *Bella* dearest for the drama, black dante, nude power, tan/cognac maniacs, so it's 57.14% due to Bella's shoe porn and i was **influenced** by her pictures of the black patent maniacs to get the black and nude maniacs... so that's another 28.57% for a total of *85.71%* "Bella Inspiration"!



Whoo hoo, math! 

That's kind of cool, actually.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> if he only knew!!!
> 
> 
> 
> put them in the "show us" thread! heck, i'll start a thread for you... the "Vendrazi needs to post her Very Mix" thread! teehee
> 
> eh one sec, let me go back into my room to count the silver boxes...
> 
> i see 5 silver boxes with 2 more on the way! I was **enabled** by *Bella* dearest for the drama, black dante, nude power, tan/cognac maniacs, so it's 57.14% due to Bella's shoe porn and i was **influenced** by her pictures of the black patent maniacs to get the black and nude maniacs... so that's another 28.57% for a total of *85.71%* "Bella Inspiration"!



Hehe.


----------



## yazziestarr

My Elisa's went back to NAP today and will probably be up at the end of the week as well if anyone is looking for a 37.5


----------



## sophinette007

Wow Jeshika, Bella and Duke!!!! Congrats for all these gorgeous BA. You rock them!!!!

Aggggh I am still waiting for my Blue Cobalt python Fiona to come and now it is your fault ladies, I am drooling over the Purple Power...Should I pick a size 39 in these if I am a size 38.5 in Maniac 120 or the same size? Thanks


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies! Helix booties still available in 38.5, 39.5 and 40 $208.75!!! Wish they had my size, boohoo.

http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=18739&cat=419


----------



## Vendrazi

Got pics from Jonathan the SA in Atlanta showinga black Monroe (I've only seen pics of the nude one before).


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> Vendrazi, i am leaning towards keeping the black patent Dantes... you see the problem is i also got the 120mm Maniacs... thinking i would return one... but I WANT TO KEEP THEM BOTH!!!!!!!


 
If you change your mind on the tan kid Maniac 140s let me know - 

Also - since you are my size twin, the Supercharged bootie in a size 6 is only $233 at elysewalker.com - i tried these on at Intermix and they run slightly small so I think that size would work for you (us) haha!  I have been so tempted to get them but I am just not a bootie-person.  All the ones I have I just don't wear enough!  I am attaching pictures to further tempt you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I need to stay out of this thread...it seems *Bella* is a little enabler....


----------



## batwoodfan

Vendrazi said:


> Got pics from Jonathan the SA in Atlanta showinga black Monroe (I've only seen pics of the nude one before).


 
Saks online has them as well (first picture).  As usual, they ordered the lower heel height (100mm) as opposed to the stock 120mm heel height as (second picture) on brianatwood.com.  What does saks have against 140mm Maniacs and 120mm Monores?!?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jeshika- *the Powers look great, but oh the Dantes  I've literally been waiting for mine since 12/26! they are stunning congrats!!!!

*dc- *love the leopard maniacs!!!!

seriously ladies, this thread is growing very rapidly! Looks like we have a lot of reveals coming up too!


----------



## batwoodfan

Has anyone ordered the kiwi patent Maniac 140s from NAP?  I would love to get them but I'm holding out for Black Patent Dantes!  Here are more pictures as well as a pic of Maggie Grace wearing them in satin from the December issue of Glamour...


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> I need to stay out of this thread...it seems *Bella* is a little enabler....


----------



## DC-Cutie

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *dc- *love the leopard maniacs!!!!


 
you mean *Duke*  I agree, LOVE THEM.  She's causing confusion all up in the workplace.  Get 'em *Duke*


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


>


 
Can't wait to see your Dantes!  When I tried them on in store the smallest they had was a 36 (I am typically a 35.5) and they were just a touch big but I knew a 35.5 would be too much of a crunch on the toes so I think you did the right thing by sizing .5 up.  If anything a footpad will do the trick!  I am so jealous, they are such a SEXY shoe!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean *Duke*  I agree, LOVE THEM. She's causing confusion all up in the workplace. Get 'em *Duke*


 
oops yes, my latte has obviously not kicked in


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jeshika- *the Powers look great, but oh the Dantes  *I've literally been waiting for mine since 12/26! they are stunning congrats!!!!*
> 
> *dc- *love the leopard maniacs!!!!
> 
> seriously ladies, this thread is growing very rapidly! Looks like we have a lot of reveals coming up too!


 
Oh dear. I wish I had paid for rush shipping now!  



batwoodfan said:


> Can't wait to see your Dantes! When I tried them on in store the smallest they had was a 36 (I am typically a 35.5) and they were just a touch big but I knew a 35.5 would be too much of a crunch on the toes so I think you did the right thing by sizing .5 up. If anything a footpad will do the trick! I am so jealous, they are such a SEXY shoe!


 
Thank you!!! 

I hope they fit - I hope I hope I hope!! I'm waiting on *Bella *to chime in, as I think that she and I are very close to the same size....


----------



## NANI1972

jenay- congrats on your first BA purchase! I knew I would see you in here eventually.

Can someone tell me who has Black Patent Maniac 120 in stock other than SAKS?
Thanks


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> jenay- congrats on your first BA purchase! I knew I would see you in here eventually.


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> jenay- congrats on your first BA purchase! I knew I would see you in here eventually.
> 
> Can someone tell me who has Black Patent Maniac 120 in stock other than SAKS?
> Thanks


 
mytheresa.com and footcandyshoes.com have them but I don't think they have your size...

Maybe call designer shoe department @ Bergdorf Goodman NYC? 800.558.1855 - they usually have Atwoods in stock... be sure to report back if you call!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean *Duke*  I agree, LOVE THEM. She's causing confusion all up in the workplace. Get 'em *Duke*


 
Hahahahaha.  Thanks *DC!  *I hope you picked up some DVF that I sent you. 

Have you been bad *Jenay?*


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Have you been bad *Jenay?*


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hahahahaha. Thanks *DC! *I hope you picked up some DVF that I sent you.
> 
> Have you been bad *Jenay?*


 
I was too late!  Woke up this morning, saw your PM and BAM - sold out.  Thanks for lookin' out..


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^


 
*Bella*...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Spill it!


----------



## jenayb

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...hnet+platform+patent+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Dukeprincess

jenaywins said:


> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...hnet+platform+patent+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## lkrp123

I do not need black Helix booties. I do not need black Helix booties. Or do I????? They're even cheaper than the last time I looked!! 

http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=18739


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think you DO need black Helix booties. 

And I need Camilla Skovsgaard Saw pumps....


----------



## jenayb

WTF, even I need those Helix booties!!!! 

Duke, you might need those too I think. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. 

ETA:

How are we sizing on the Helix booties, ladies? 39 is out of stock... 38.5? Too small for me? It's my TTS...


----------



## lkrp123

I think *Bella* said to go up 1/2 a size, or even a full size....I'm going to go with the 40...


----------



## Vendrazi

You totally need those Helix booties :devil:


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> Oh dear. I wish I had paid for rush shipping now!
> Thank you!!!
> I hope they fit - I hope I hope I hope!! I'm waiting on *Bella *to chime in, as I think that she and I are very close to the same size....


 
Hellllooooooo! Sorry for the delay, I took my Dantes TTS however could have gone TTS or .5 size up... either way, perfection!

And YES, changing the world, one Atwood at a time


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> WTF, even I need those Helix booties!!!!
> 
> Duke, you might need those too I think. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> How are we sizing on the Helix booties, ladies? 39 is out of stock... 38.5? Too small for me? It's my TTS...


 
ABSOLUTELY a .5 size up... they run small. I am a TTS 39, I took a 39.5..perfect!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Hi *Bella*!! 



So if the 39 is out of stock, could I pull of a 39.5 or might it be too big?


----------



## NANI1972

To clarify... Bella what is your U.S. size?


----------



## sophinette007

Totally agree! Bella, you inspired me the Purple Power and your pictures and Jess pictures of the Dante inspire me a lot

My weakness is all your fault lol!

That's so good to justify myself like that...thank you my dear ladies



Dukeprincess said:


> I need to stay out of this thread...it seems *Bella* is a little enabler....


----------



## NANI1972

OH MY GAAAAAaaaaaa! I just called Footcandy (looking for black patent maniac) they are getting Rose Gold Maniacs with in the next month, also restock on Nude!


----------



## BellaShoes

Let's make this perfectly clear ladies, all this accusatory talk of _Bella's enabling...._


....is COMPLETELY TRUE!!!!!! I will happily take the blame for the onslaught of Brian Atwood Mania!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Enabling or inspiring? You tell me.


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> I think *Bella* said to go up 1/2 a size, or even a full size....I'm going to go with the 40...


 
I am a US 8.5, CL 39 and 39 in most designer shoes and took the 39.5 in the Helix. I would take the 39.5 and if needed add a Footpedal insert. The price is unbelievable.

*lkrp*, you have a pair of pre loved shoes from me... so I think you will be safe 

The ladies at Elyse also recommend sizing up in the Helix.


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Enabling or inspiring? You tell me.


 
Ahhh, yes... INSPIRING


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> OH MY GAAAAAaaaaaa! I just called Footcandy (looking for black patent maniac) they are getting Rose Gold Maniacs with in the next month, also restock on Nude!


 
OMG Rose Gold will be mine!!!!!




BellaShoes said:


> Let's make this perfectly clear ladies, all this accusatory talk of _Bella's enabling...._
> 
> 
> ....is COMPLETELY TRUE!!!!!! I will happily take the blame for the onslaught of Brian Atwood Mania!


 
on behalf of everyone and their saved toes thank you for the enabling sweet *Bella *


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> OH MY GAAAAAaaaaaa! I just called Footcandy (looking for black patent maniac) they are getting Rose Gold Maniacs with in the next month, also restock on Nude!


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> I am a US 8.5, CL 39 and 39 in most designer shoes and took the 39.5 in the Helix. I would take the 39.5 and if needed add a Footpedal insert. The price is unbelievable.
> 
> *lkrp*, you have a pair of pre loved shoes from me... so I think you will be safe
> 
> The ladies at Elyse also recommend sizing up in the Helix.


 
:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> on behalf of everyone *and their saved toes* thank you for the enabling sweet *Bella *






Here, here!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my gaaaaaaaaaaaa..... my 5 favorite words!!!  

*On FedEx vehicle for delivery*

Purple Powers baby!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Oh my gaaaaaaaaaaaa..... my 5 favorite words!!!
> 
> *On FedEx vehicle for delivery*
> 
> Purple Powers baby!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Don't they sound fab *Dezy*! Do we know the heel? 120mm or 140mm?

*Jenaaaaaaaay?*


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Don't they sound fab *Dezy*! Do we know the heel? 120mm or 140mm?
> 
> *Jenaaaaaaaay?*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella- *they sound amazing! I just went back to see the pick of VB wearing them, gorgeous! I need them! I hope we can find out about the heel. 

woohooo, can't wait to see your purple powers!


----------



## NANI1972

Rose Gold 120mm


----------



## BellaShoes

So to answer an earlier question...

December to today... zero Atwoods to 11 :ninja: 

Maniac 140mm Tan
Maniac 140mm Black
Dante Nude
Dante Black
Helix Black
Fiona Leopard Python
Grey/Purple Harrison 140mm
Baretta OTK Boot black
Nude/Black Drama 120mm
Power Nude
Power Purple

And in my defense sent off 9 or 11 CL's.....


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Rose Gold 120mm


 
Why does everyong have to stock 120mm Maniacs?!?  What is wrong with the 140mm that nobody places an order for them?!?


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Rose Gold 120mm


 
I have room for a 120mm Maniac


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> So to answer an earlier question...
> 
> December to today... zero Atwoods to 11 :ninja:
> 
> Maniac 140mm Tan
> Maniac 140mm Black
> Dante Nude
> Dante Black
> Helix Black
> Fiona Leopard Python
> Grey/Purple Harrison 140mm
> Baretta OTK Boot black
> Nude/Black Drama 120mm
> Power Nude
> Power Purple
> 
> And in my defense sent off 9 or 11 CL's.....


 


Wow! That is quite the transformation - you are really on a roll!!

I've been following the CLs you've been posting and refraining from snatching up a few pairs - with much hardship, I might add. I can't believe you've sold so many - you are truly converted!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I just came to the realization that CL's are not good for my feet... the hardest part was admitting it aloud to my hubby who has been telling me for years.:cry:


----------



## NANI1972

Tan maniac 140 on the way to meeeee!  I had to get a 36.5 hope I can stretch them a bit.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> So to answer an earlier question...
> 
> December to today... zero Atwoods to 11 :ninja:
> 
> Maniac 140mm Tan
> Maniac 140mm Black
> Dante Nude
> Dante Black
> Helix Black
> Fiona Leopard Python
> Grey/Purple Harrison 140mm
> Baretta OTK Boot black
> Nude/Black Drama 120mm
> Power Nude
> Power Purple
> 
> And in my defense sent off 9 or 11 CL's.....


 
Excuse me missy - make that 12 - don't forget your Drama 120s!!!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I just came to the realization that CL's are not good for my feet... the hardest part was admitting it aloud to my hubby who has been telling me for years.:cry:


 
Ugh, mine was saying the same thing "Why do you buy stupid shoes that hurt your feet?"


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Tan maniac 140 on the way to meeeee!  I had to get a 36.5 hope I can stretch them a bit.


 
CocoPari New Year's sale?!?  I am so jealous - I was TTTHHHIIISSS close to getting the 36.5 but I knew they would stretch and become to big on me!

Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> CocoPari New Year's sale?!? I am so jealous - I was TTTHHHIIISSS close to getting the 36.5 but I knew they would stretch and become to big on me!
> 
> Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!


 
 I sure will!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I just came to the realization that CL's are not good for my feet... the hardest part was admitting it aloud to my hubby who has been telling me for years.:cry:


 


NANI1972 said:


> Ugh, mine was saying the same thing "Why do you buy stupid shoes that hurt your feet?"


 
Make that three SOs that ask that same question. 



NANI1972 said:


> Tan maniac 140 on the way to meeeee!  I had to get a 36.5 hope I can stretch them a bit.


 
Woot woot woot!!!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> CocoPari New Year's sale?!? I am so jealous - I was TTTHHHIIISSS close to getting the 36.5 but I knew they would stretch and become to big on me!
> 
> Be sure to post pics when they arrive!!!


 
Oh LORD I stayed away from that sale - it had way much potential to be bad for business!!!! (where business = my wallet)


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *Nani*!!

*Batwood fan*.. they were in there... 12

And for those with a hesitating trigger finger on the Helix...





'nuff said....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I have room for a 120mm Maniac


 
I can make a 120mm work for Rose Gold 

*nani- *did you order them on New Year's day or did they make an exception? I should NOT be asking such questions....


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I can make a 120mm work for Rose Gold
> 
> *nani- *did you order them on New Year's day or did they make an exception? I should NOT be asking such questions....


 
I just ordered them literally 15 min. ago.......DO IT do it do it


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Nani*!!
> 
> *Batwood fan*.. they were in there... 12
> 
> And for those with a hesitating trigger finger on the Helix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said....


 

I DIE!  If only my size was available!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Nani*!!
> 
> *Batwood fan*.. they were in there... 12
> 
> And for those with a hesitating trigger finger on the Helix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said....


 
Whoops - I see it listed now - those Drama 120s were among your first new BA loves, silly of me to think you forgot them 

Love the pic - hee-hee!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Nani*!!
> 
> *Batwood fan*.. they were in there... 12
> 
> And for those with a hesitating trigger finger on the Helix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'nuff said....



AHHHH!! Ok, Ok I NEED them!! 

soo the last remaining question is...39.5 or a 40????

EDIT: 39.5 is GONE so 40 it is!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> I just ordered them literally 15 min. ago.......DO IT do it do it


 
oh crap lol what was the total?!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I just ordered them literally 15 min. ago.......DO IT do it do it


 
DO IT!  140mm Maniacs are SOOOO hard to find!  Trust me, I whine enough about it around here!   Plus the SAs @ CocoPari are super-nice and helpful!


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh crap lol what was the total?!


 
$302 with shipping!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh wow off i go!


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh crap lol what was the total?!


 
They were 50% off on New Year's Day for a special sale - $530 - 50% = $265


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh wow off i go!


 
Ask if anyone has returned a size 36


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> They were 50% off on New Year's Day for a special sale - $530 - 50% = $265


 

Ok they told they were like 280ish with the 50% oFF. WTF


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Ok they told they were like 280ish with the 50% oFF. WTF


 
Hmmm - check back in the pages of this forum around 01/01/11 when everyone was ordering them.  Maniacs typically retail @ $530... maybe their mark them higher or maybe the person you spoke with was a few dollars off.. hmmmm....  I think it was $265 + $15 shipping so maybe that is where $280 comes from????


----------



## witchy_grrl

AHH I'M TORN BETWEEN THE SUPERCHARGED OR THE HELIX BOOTIES @elysewalker...
Black and basic is a plus, but GOD THAT DESIGN ON THE SUPERCHARGED...
::AHHHH DILEMMA!!!::


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> AHHHH!! Ok, Ok I NEED them!!
> 
> soo the last remaining question is...39.5 or a 40????
> 
> *EDIT: 39.5 is GONE* so 40 it is!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


>


 
no you didn't!!!


----------



## lkrp123

*Jenay!*


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Hmmm - check back in the pages of this forum around 01/01/11 when everyone was ordering them. Maniacs typically retail @ $530... maybe their mark them higher or maybe the person you spoke with was a few dollars off.. hmmmm.... I think it was $265 + $15 shipping so maybe that is where $280 comes from????


 

The retail on these were $575, so half is 287ish. plus $15 is $302. So it's correct.

Haha, Brianna called me back and said, how did you find out about the sale because in the past week we have had soooo many calls for the Maniacs?!


----------



## batwoodfan

Now I'm dreaming of Rose Gold...


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> The retail on these were $575, so half is 287ish. plus $15 is $302. So it's correct.
> 
> Haha, Brianna called me back and said, how did you find out about the sale because in the past week we have had soooo many calls for the Maniacs?!


 
*Nani* - any idea on what sizes they have left??? 36???  TIA


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

DYING for the Rose Gold I can't wait! 

I need some privacy at work so I can call about the Tan!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> no you didn't!!!


 


lkrp123 said:


> *jenay!*


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Now I'm dreaming of Rose Gold...


 
Those are dreamy! 

OT, but when did she get extensions? I like her hair short!


----------



## Vendrazi

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies! Helix booties still available in 38.5, 39.5 and 40 $208.75!!! Wish they had my size, boohoo.
> 
> http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=18739&cat=419



Ain't no size 40 no mo'. Just 38.5.


----------



## lkrp123

Vendrazi said:


> *Ain't no size 40 no mo'*. Just 38.5.


:ninja:


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> Ain't no size 40 no mo'. Just 38.5.


 
Hmm... *lkrp*....


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Those are dreamy!
> 
> OT, but when did she get extensions? I like her hair short!


 
ITA - at least it's all the same color unlike years ago when she had platinum extensions mixed with her naturally auburn hair - oh well, I love her current style and she has been in the forefront of bringing Atwoods more into the mainstream the past few years!  Plus her VB dress collections are TDF!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Hmm... *lkrp*....


----------



## jenayb

What's amazing to me is that they obviously had 1 left of each size... and we managed to snag them!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> :ninja:


----------



## lkrp123

^^ I know!! and within minutes of each other!!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Well, we haven't received shipment notifications yet so.. Here's to hopin'!


----------



## Belladiva79

I am very late in the game! Can anyone tell me where I can find Maniacs in Nude on sale?? Size 7.5 or 8???


----------



## lkrp123

I hoooope they ship!


----------



## jenayb

^ They will, they will!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> What's amazing to me is that they obviously had 1 left of each size... and we managed to snag them!


 
Time to clear inventory of their other bootie on sale - the bordeaux suede "Super Charged!"  EW has them mis-labeled as the "Helix" but if you refer to brianatwood.com you will see the correct name for them.  Pics attached - $233?!? Go! Go! Go!


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> *Nani* - any idea on what sizes they have left??? 36??? TIA


  Sorry I believe they only had a few larger sizes left.


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Now I'm dreaming of Rose Gold...


----------



## batwoodfan

Belladiva79 said:


> I am very late in the game! Can anyone tell me where I can find Maniacs in Nude on sale?? Size 7.5 or 8???


 
Nude Maniacs are the toughest to get on sale - if you sign up for Intermix emails you get a 15% off coupon which you can use to get the "Power"
 pump once it is back in stock - the "Power" is the same as the "Maniac" but with a thicker heel.  Otherwise, sign up for saks emails and get 10% off coupon to use on their Nude Maniacs - if they ever re-stock their online inventory...  mytheresa.com also stocks nude Maniacs but no 37.5 or 38 in stock right now.  Scroll back in the forum to see the stockist listings and keep trying!  Let us know what and when you find 'em and be sure to post pics if you get 'em!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Sorry I believe they only had a few larger sizes left.


 
That's what I assumed... Did you manage to snag a pair?!?!  Thanks again!


----------



## Belladiva79

Thanks so much!!!  I know CocoPari had them on sale but I missed out...



batwoodfan said:


> Nude Maniacs are the toughest to get on sale - if you sign up for Intermix emails you get a 15% off coupon which you can use to get the "Power"
> pump once it is back in stock - the "Power" is the same as the "Maniac" but with a thicker heel. Otherwise, sign up for saks emails and get 10% off coupon to use on their Nude Maniacs - if they ever re-stock their online inventory... mytheresa.com also stocks nude Maniacs but no 37.5 or 38 in stock right now. Scroll back in the forum to see the stockist listings and keep trying! Let us know what and when you find 'em and be sure to post pics if you get 'em!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Time to clear inventory of their other bootie on sale - the bordeaux suede "Super Charged!"  EW has them mis-labeled as the "Helix" but if you refer to brianatwood.com you will see the correct name for them.  Pics attached - $233?!? Go! Go! Go!


----------



## batwoodfan

I know she isn't wearing BA's in this pic (she's rocking her YSL Tribtoos) but I love the fact that even Victoria Beckham waits until she is getting out of the car to put on her heels - love it!


----------



## batwoodfan

Speaking of Victoria Beckham and Brian Atwood and getting out of a car... love this picture!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Here are some *PURPLE* Brian Atwood pics for all you lucky Purple "Power" gals!

1) Victoria Beckham in Fall 2009 Purple Velvet "Zenith" pumps
2) VB close-up (you can see the Zenith ankle straps tucked into the heel to make them look like Maniacs!)
3) Jennifer Lopez in Fall 2009 Purple Suede "Maniac" pumps
4) Victoria Justice in Spring 2011 Purple Satin "Maniac" pumps
5) Close-up of the purple satin


----------



## NANI1972

Bella- Does intermix.com charge tax?


----------



## batwoodfan

One more *Purple*...

Sarah Jessica Parker in Spring 2010 Suede "Loca" 140mm pumps from SATC2!

These are ON SALE in the 120mm version at Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) for $319 - they will pre-sale 15% off to become $272ish!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Bella- Does intermix.com charge tax?


 
I know I'm not *Bella* (I wish I had her BA's though!)

Intermix won't charge tax unless you have an Intermix store in your home state


----------



## jenayb

*NANI*, *batwoodfan* is correct; Intermix does not charge tax. I placed an order recently and can confirm. 

VB...  I have such a girl crush on her. She is just fabulous.

 I have always loved the darker coloured Loca... I'm debating on whether I need the one above.. on sale... Hmm.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I received my tan maniac 140s. They are gorgeous! A very versatile color (not orange at all). The heel is high but is comfortable to walk in. I'm glad I took the plunge. Thanks for enabling me


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I received my tan maniac 140s. They are gorgeous! A very versatile color (not orange at all). The heel is high but is comfortable to walk in. I'm glad I took the plunge. Thanks for enabling me


 
can we please see modeling pics?!


----------



## batwoodfan

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I received my tan maniac 140s. They are gorgeous! A very versatile color (not orange at all). The heel is high but is comfortable to walk in. I'm glad I took the plunge. Thanks for enabling me


 
WOW - that was fast!  How's the fit?  Definitely post pics 
Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> The retail on these were $575, so half is 287ish. plus $15 is $302. So it's correct.
> 
> Haha, Brianna called me back and said, how did you find out about the sale because in the past week we have had soooo many calls for the Maniacs?!


 
Did I get the blame for that too


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Did I get the blame for that too


 
If memory serves correctly you definitely introduced us to CocoPari during your initial Nude Maniac hunt - well done!!!  They should give you a commission- how about a free pair of BA's?  I think that sounds fair!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> can we please see modeling pics?!


 
Do a search for Tan Maniac... I have posted modeling pics in the recent past of mine


----------



## BellaShoes

OK... so only a peek becuase I am at work..but look what the FEdEx man just dropped off... Way to brighten up a cubical!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> OK... so only a peek becuase I am at work..but look what the FEdEx man just dropped off... Way to brighten up a cubical!!!


 
I LITERALLY *gasped* out loud.  Now I see the purple!  I thought my computer was goofed up because footcandyshoes.com pics and the recent Foot Candy spy pics looked so blue to me.  WOWZA!  LOVE THEM!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> If memory serves correctly you definitely introduced us to CocoPari during your initial Nude Maniac hunt - well done!!! They should give you a commission-* how about a free pair of BA's? I think that sounds fair*!


 
Indeed!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Do a search for Tan Maniac... I have posted modeling pics in the recent past of mine


 
Oh I know, love them on you just wanted ot see some more 



BellaShoes said:


> OK... so only a peek becuase I am at work..but look what the FEdEx man just dropped off... Way to brighten up a cubical!!!


 
Oh *Bella *these are soooooo stunning!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> I LITERALLY *gasped* out loud. Now I see the purple! I thought my computer was goofed up because footcandyshoes.com pics and the recent Foot Candy spy pics looked so blue to me. WOWZA! LOVE THEM!


 
OMG, and that is in a box under my desk..they are GORGEOUS in real life!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, and that is in a box under my desk..they are GORGEOUS in real life!!!


 
Love a shoe delivery @ work - it's like you have a naughty secret and your co-workers have no idea! 

When you get home and post pics, be sure to show with and without flash since this color clearly changes depending on the lighting. TIA!

Congrats Bella!!! 

Brian Atwood family pics soon?


----------



## icecreamom

batwoodfan said:


> One more *Purple*...
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker in Spring 2010 Suede "Loca" 140mm pumps from SATC2!
> 
> These are ON SALE in the 120mm version at Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) for $319 - they will pre-sale 15% off to become $272ish!!!


 

Do you know the size???  I need them!


----------



## lkrp123

Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh I know, love them on you just wanted ot see some more !


 
Sorry, I thought you missed mine ... did you get them?! They would look gorgeous on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you dezy, lkrp and batwoodfan!


----------



## batwoodfan

icecreamom said:


> Do you know the size???  I need them!


 
They had a TON of sizes on the sales racks when I was there two days ago!  Call ASAP and be sure to ask about the 15% off pre-sale because the additional 15% off doesn't start until late next week I believe (that's what I was told)!  FYI - the "Loca" 120mm fits true-to-size for me.

I _think_ that Nordstrom does free shipping when it is purchased through a brick-and-mortar store... just saying...


----------



## batwoodfan

Thinking of changing my avatar to match my twitter (@batwoodfan) thoughts Bella?


----------



## icecreamom

i can't call right now the DF is here... Ohh lord, I want them !!


----------



## batwoodfan

icecreamom said:


> i can't call right now the DF is here... Ohh lord, I want them !!


 
Tell the DF that if he wants to become the "DH" he needs to put his "earmuffs" on for a few minutes


----------



## icecreamom

hahaha.. I think I'm gonna run to the bathroom, (he's gonna start thinking I'm cheating on him between Tpf/Iphone texting and the mistery calls)


----------



## angelcove

Bellashoes, those are just STUNNING!!!! I was on the fence about the thicker heel, but you just changed my mind. I'm sure I'll love it even more once you post modelling pix!!


----------



## batwoodfan

icecreamom said:


> hahaha.. I think I'm gonna run to the bathroom, (he's gonna start thinking I'm cheating on him between Tpf/Iphone texting and the mistery calls)


 
Don't feel guilty for cheating on him with fashion!  I had to run to the opposite corner of the house to call CocoPari while DH was watching football on New Year's Day!


----------



## icecreamom

Are these the 120mm? (sorry only pic I could find)


----------



## Vendrazi

jenaywins said:


> *NANI*, *batwoodfan* is correct; Intermix does not charge tax. I placed an order recently and can confirm.



They do, however, charge $10 each way for shipping (had $20 deducted from my Dante order ).


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> Are these the 120mm? (sorry only pic I could find)


 
Yes the appear to be. I am trying sooooo hard not to buy these!


----------



## icecreamom

I just think that because of the "low heel" yes... Christian Louboutin made us (women) think that 120mm is "low"... hahaha, anyways, I can wear these casually to go school and run errands!


----------



## batwoodfan

icecreamom said:


> I just think that because of the "low heel" yes... Christian Louboutin made us (women) think that 120mm is "low"... hahaha, anyways, I can wear these casually to go school and run errands!


 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ods-amazing-shoes-631174-28.html#post17439002

Here is my orginal post when these were first on sale - the pics of the black Loca are 120mm for dimension reference.  I cannot find any online pics of the purple 120mm (your earlier pic is an imitation BA unfortunately).  I have the black Loca 120mm and they are SUPER comfy!  I say get 'em - the price is amazing!  Let us know if you do!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, those Powers are fabulous! 

OMG, rose gold?!   Is it a patent rose gold (looks like it in pics), or a metallic leather?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Tan Maniacs on the way for me whole size up hope they fit! 

ok after the Rose Gold Maniacs I need to be done for a few months! 

As for hiding from DH the things I've had to do or say. I've hid on the other side of the house, I've locked him out of our bedroom..during the holidays it was easier, I'd pretend I was wrapping gifts


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Thinking of changing my avatar to match my twitter (@batwoodfan) thoughts Bella?


 
Absolutely!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *angel* and *fiery*... and yes, always modeling pics!

*angel*, do a search on the nude power in this thread.. jeshika and I both have them and the heel is fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Tan Maniacs on the way for me whole size up hope they fit!
> 
> ok after the Rose Gold Maniacs I need to be done for a few months!
> 
> As for hiding from DH the things I've had to do or say. I've hid on the other side of the house, I've locked him out of our bedroom..during the holidays it was easier, I'd pretend I was wrapping gifts


 
Congrats first of all... and then hahahaha! My best DH/shoe story happened when driving with DH, my radio muted.. iPhone rang through all 6 Bose speakers and* Saks* caller ID popped up on my radio console in my MINI's blue tooth device!! :lolots:

No hiding there....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats first of all... and then hahahaha! My best DH/shoe story happened when driving with DH, my radio muted.. iPhone rang through all 6 Bose speakers and* Saks* caller ID popped up on my radio console in my MINI's blue tooth device!! :lolots:
> 
> No hiding there....


 
thank you and thank you for your help!!!! 

LOL wow that is pretty bad, did you answer the call?


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> They do, however, charge $10 each way for shipping (had $20 deducted from my Dante order ).



I paid $20 for shipping and didn't even care because of the 15% off code.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ You are most welcome, anytime!!

As for the blue tooth phone call... let's just say that one went to voicemail  but not without the obilgatory giggle coming from my DH's general direction... he is used to it by now.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats first of all... and then hahahaha! My best DH/shoe story happened when driving with DH, my radio muted.. iPhone rang through all 6 Bose speakers and* Saks* caller ID popped up on my radio console in my MINI's blue tooth device!! :lolots:
> 
> No hiding there....



My GOD that has happened to you before!? My caller ID comes up on my nav screen in my car, and DBF was driving one day when the same thing happened and "Anthony at Barneys" popped up. Woops. :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so glad we all have such similar stories


----------



## Vendrazi

jenaywins said:


> I paid $20 for shipping and didn't even care because of the 15% off code.



I wish I'd gotten in on 15% code!!


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> I wish I'd gotten in on 15% code!!



Why didn't you?


----------



## BellaShoes

She probably did not see it pop up on the top... it only showed up in the last week.

Purple Power update... home now and they are spectacular. I will have to 'strategically' take pics to share... regardless of all of the CL's I have sold, 11 pairs of BA's in 4 weeks, don't want to push it with DH :kiss:


----------



## lkrp123

Those stories are TOO FUNNY! 

Me? I hide boxes under furniture...and when DBF finds them, I just tell him they're empty...

Ohhhhh now I want the nude Power!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, *lkrp*, the nude power are TDF!! Get them sooner than later, once they catch on, they will be GONE in nude! Intermix is already on their 2nd run.

I don't hide my purchases from DH, I just don't overtly exploit them either... he knows, he checks out my shoe closet every now and then...also sees them on my feet (with new soles)


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, *lkrp*, the nude power are TDF!! Get them sooner than later, once they catch on, they will be GONE in nude! Intermix is already on their 2nd run.
> 
> I don't hide my purchases from DH, I just don't overtly exploit them either... he knows, he checks out my shoe closet every now and then...also sees them on my feet (with new soles)


 
Also make sure he doesn't check tweets from @Bergdorfs or @Brian_Atwood


----------



## BellaShoes

^:ninja: Berg-who? Brian-what?


----------



## BellaShoes

btw, love the new avatar *batwoodfan*.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> btw, love the new avatar *batwoodfan*.



Thanks! Thought I'd match my twitter and display a pair I actually own (as opposed to the drool-worthy green lizard Maniac 140s).


----------



## BellaShoes

It's gorgeous! It's about time to swap mine out too...


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> Those stories are TOO FUNNY!
> 
> Me? I hide boxes under furniture...and when DBF finds them, I just tell him they're empty...
> 
> Ohhhhh now I want the nude Power!



Lol! What happens if he opens the box!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> It's gorgeous! It's about time to swap mine out too...


 
WHOA!  I didn't realize you were ready to take that leap!  

I love my CLs too and they definitely outnumber my BA's but there is just a certain "je ne sais quoi" about BA's (and he's not even French - lol)!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Um, *Bella* and *batwood*... Are you guys twittering back and forth with Mister Atwood?


----------



## BellaShoes

I am partial to my current avatar as DH loves it.


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Um, *Bella* and *batwood*... Are you guys twittering back and forth with Mister Atwood?



Nope... I have only had the fortune of two tweets from the man himself..


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Nope... I have only had the fortune of two tweets from the man himself..



But he has actually tweeted you! That is so amazing!!


----------



## BellaShoes

1 re-tweet and 1 tweet!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> But he has actually tweeted you! That is so amazing!!


 
He loves *Bella*'s modeling shots, natch


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I am partial to my current avatar as DH loves it.


 
I predict that a happy DH will result in more BAs in your future


----------



## hazeltt

You're so lucky, *bella*! Imagine what it would be like to meet him in person!


----------



## batwoodfan

OK *Bella*, time to post modeling shots of your Harrisons and Purple Powers!


----------



## batwoodfan

And then a GROUP SHOT!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> He loves *Bella*'s modeling shots, natch



says who!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> OK *Bella*, time to post modeling shots of your Harrisons and Purple Powers!



I promise to do both... but due to errrr.... technical difficulties, I have to wait... 

which decoded means: once I am alone with my shoes, the photography will commence


----------



## gloss_gal

batwoodfan said:


> I LITERALLY *gasped* out loud. Now I see the purple! I thought my computer was goofed up because footcandyshoes.com pics and the recent Foot Candy spy pics looked so blue to me. WOWZA! LOVE THEM!


 
I really was not seeing the purple until I saw Bella's pic.  Pretty.


----------



## BellaShoes

They really are beautiful in real life.. they are a fabulous shade of indigo purple so it's not like 'OMG, Barney ate her feet' rather _OMG, those are HOT!_

Once I am able, I will snap pics in natural lighting as well as flash... soon


----------



## deango

Jessica Alba in Helix Bootie


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> says who!


 
Says me!  Heehee!  You know he's peeked!


----------



## jenayb

I haven't received a shipping confirmation from Intermix. I'm getting nervous! 

(And I almost wonder if I should have gone with the nude Dante. The contrast between the body of the shoe and the fishnet is pretty amazing.)


----------



## sophinette007

Oh Bella I can't wait to see your wonderful Purple power!!!! Congrats!And the Harrison of course


I am still waiting an answer from footcandy for the Purple Power as this is an international shipping....not very responding for the moment. Do you know if Saks could have the Purple power? 
Oh my god, I was suposed to save for more Louboutin this month and look at me, I am spending all my money with BA lol
I am cheating on mr Louboutin.....


----------



## deango

VB is wearing Nude Dante in Marie Claire Nov 2010


----------



## icecreamom

Do you ladies know how the elisas' fit? are they tts?


----------



## icecreamom

*Yazziestarr*, I think I bought your elisas :shame:. I don't know if they are too big!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had a hard time sleeping last night , so I pulled the trigger on the Smoke Nude Dantes


----------



## icecreamom

Congrats *DC*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

icecreamom said:


> Congrats *DC*!


 
Thank ya!  

Oh, I'm trying to get more intel.  But last night I was talking to my mom.  Over the holiday she saw me looking at BAs online.  Yesterday, she was out shopping and tells me "oh, there's a store in Raleigh that carries those sky high heels you were looking at.  Brian what's-his-name" 

We had to cut the conversation short, but I ask her for details today.  She said it was a boutique, not Saks.


----------



## icecreamom

I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin... so, when I google the word "Brian Atwood Elisa, Loca..." I look to my left and then look to my right then... I say to myself "it's ok" and then.. press ENTER!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

icecreamom said:


> I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin... so, when I google the word "Brian Atwood Elisa, Loca..." I look to my left and then look to my right then... I say to myself "it's ok" and then.. press ENTER!!!


 
I hear ya...  We're all cheaters and Bella is our ringleader .  truthfully, I haven't fallen out of love with Msr. Louboutin, but not much has caught my eye in the past year or so, that I just HAD to have.  And BAs pricepoint is a welcome change to my wallet


----------



## icecreamom

Well.. if you read my siggy  My wallet is not happy with  the changes! hehehe


----------



## batwoodfan

DC-Cutie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping last night , so I pulled the trigger on the Smoke Nude Dantes


 
Congrats!!!  Personally, if I made such an awesome purchase I would only have even worse trouble sleeping because I would be brimming with excitement!!!  Can't wait to see them on you - you have been looking for a darker nude BA, right?  These will be perfection!


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> Oh Bella I can't wait to see your wonderful Purple power!!!! Congrats!And the Harrison of course
> 
> 
> I am still waiting an answer from footcandy for the Purple Power as this is an international shipping....not very responding for the moment. Do you know if Saks could have the Purple power?
> Oh my god, I was suposed to save for more Louboutin this month and look at me, I am spending all my money with BA lol
> I am cheating on mr Louboutin.....


 
Believe me once you start wearing BA you will be cheating on CL A LOT more!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping last night , so I pulled the trigger on the Smoke Nude Dantes


  Congrats! Looking forward to modeling pics.


----------



## batwoodfan

icecreamom said:


> *Yazziestarr*, I think I bought your elisas :shame:. I don't know if they are too big!


 
Did you get them at the further reduction price of $250?  Did you end up calling about the Loca's too?

NAP says the Elisa's are true-to size... *Jeshika* had them and returned them, maybe she can offer an opinion...

There is *ONE* pair of black suede Helix (115mm) booties in a 39.5 on NAP for *$265.50* - who's gonna snatch 'em up?!?


----------



## icecreamom

I was gonna call about the Loca today.. but then I saw the Elisa and I went nuts 
I read that yazzie said they run a little bit small.. so that's why I got them + I can return if they don't fit.. I just made the stupid mistake of buying the CL Pigalle Flat and THEN looking for the BA Sale.. so I had to pay shipping for 2 orders (Dumb!) Anyways, I'm a true 6.5 so the Elisas would be a full size up! I'll try to pad them but if they are too big I guess I'll return them :crossing fingers:


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, *lkrp*, the nude power are TDF!! Get them sooner than later, once they catch on, they will be GONE in nude! Intermix is already on their 2nd run.
> 
> I don't hide my purchases from DH, I just don't overtly exploit them either... he knows, he checks out my shoe closet every now and then...also sees them on my feet (with new soles)



*Bella*, just wondering.....Did you take a 39.5 in your powers?


and  "don't overtly exploit them"


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Lol! What happens if he opens the box!!



I hope it doesn't get to that point!!!! If it does, well, all hope is lost...unless, of course, he doesn't recognize them!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> I haven't received a shipping confirmation from Intermix. I'm getting nervous!
> 
> (And I almost wonder if I should have gone with the nude Dante. The contrast between the body of the shoe and the fishnet is pretty amazing.)



I missed it...what did you get???????


----------



## lkrp123

DC-Cutie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping last night , so I pulled the trigger on the Smoke Nude Dantes


----------



## lkrp123

(^^Sorrrry! Clearly I needed to multi-quote...)

*Bella*....I need purple power modeling shots!!!! and tweeting Mr. Atwood again, I see!! 

*batwoodfan*...LOVE your new avi!!!!!


----------



## inti

Brian Atwoods runs true to your size


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> I haven't received a shipping confirmation from Intermix. I'm getting nervous!
> 
> (And I almost wonder if I should have gone with the nude Dante. *The contrast between the body of the shoe and the fishnet is pretty amazing.*)


yes, it is isn't it



icecreamom said:


> *Yazziestarr*, I think I bought your elisas :shame:. I don't know if they are too big!


 YAY! I really liked the elisas. I would consider taking .5 to 1 size up. For me after trying the 37.5 I was considering the 38.5 in them as they are lower heel and I have wider feet and if they were big it would be a simple fix. for ref I a 7.5/8 US. I hope they work for you! 



DC-Cutie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping last night , so I pulled the trigger on the Smoke Nude Dantes


sounds like we had similar nights:ninja:


----------



## icecreamom

Yay *yazzie* Congrats on the Dantes! And also, crossing fingers on the Elisa, hope they fit!!!


----------



## NANI1972

inti said:


> Brian Atwoods runs true to your size


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Did you get them at the further reduction price of $250?  Did you end up calling about the Loca's too?
> 
> NAP says the Elisa's are true-to size... *Jeshika* had them and returned them, maybe she can offer an opinion...
> 
> There is *ONE* pair of black suede Helix (115mm) booties in a 39.5 on NAP for *$265.50* - who's gonna snatch 'em up?!?



i took them 1/2 size up cos that was the only size available and they were fine. I could have gone with my TTS as well though.


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


>


LOL, *NANI*! the same smiley popped into my head when i saw that.


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> sounds like we had similar nights:ninja:


whoohoo *Yazzie*! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## batwoodfan

I think we need a sizing guide, n'est pas?

Here is my perspective:
Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
Power 140mm: Runs small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP

Let's keep adding to this to get a better point of reference!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> I haven't received a shipping confirmation from Intermix. I'm getting nervous!
> 
> (And I almost wonder if I should have gone with the nude Dante. The contrast between the body of the shoe and the fishnet is pretty amazing.)


 
*jena- *if it helps, I never received shipping information at all. I had to email, call and tweet them a million times until I finally got a tracking number. I ordered them on the 26th and they will arrive today. Just give them a call and hopefully they will have a tracking number for you



DC-Cutie said:


> I had a hard time sleeping last night , so I pulled the trigger on the Smoke Nude Dantes


 
yay congrats!!!! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## NANI1972

Hmmm wondering if my Tan Maniac 140 are going to be too small now? Errr hope not!


----------



## sophinette007

Wonderful idea! Thank you so much. this guide is so useful!


batwoodfan said:


> I think we need a sizing guide, n'est pas?
> 
> Here is my perspective:
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> 
> Let's keep adding to this to get a better point of reference!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Boutique1 has 39.5 and 40 in Drama 140 for (OMG) $374!

http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/platform-pump-18.html


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> I think we need a sizing guide, n'est pas?
> 
> Here is my perspective:
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> 
> Let's keep adding to this to get a better point of reference!!!



:urock:


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Boutique1 has 39.5 and 40 in Drama 140 for (OMG) $374!
> 
> http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/platform-pump-18.html



where is *adctd*?!?!?! she has been looking for them in a 39.5!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> I missed it...what did you get???????


 
Oh! Hehe. I got the black patent Dantes. I think that I might return them to get the nude ones (Congrats on those, *DC*!!!) instead depending on how amazing the black ones are in person.  

Also - I'm excited we are going to be bootie twins.


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Hmmm wondering if my Tan Maniac 140 are going to be too small now? Errr hope not!


 
I think the kid leather will definitely stretch - maybe the sock trick would work?  You got a 36.5, right.  What is your true size? 37?


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> I think we need a sizing guide, n'est pas?
> 
> Here is my perspective:
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> 
> Let's keep adding to this to get a better point of reference!!!


 
Good call!  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jena- *if it helps, I never received shipping information at all. I had to email, call and tweet them a million times until I finally got a tracking number. I ordered them on the 26th and they will arrive today. Just give them a call and hopefully they will have a tracking number for you


 


Thank you! I got a second email this morning saying that they received/processed my order... But nothing has been shipped yet!  

I'm so excited to see your pics!! 



NANI1972 said:


> Boutique1 has 39.5 and 40 in Drama 140 for (OMG) $374!
> 
> http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/womens/platform-pump-18.html


 


Damn! A half size off for me!


----------



## NANI1972

Damn! A half size off for me![/QUOTE]

Jenay! For that price footpetals and heelgrips baby!


----------



## jenayb

icecreamom said:


> I feel like I'm cheating on Msr. Louboutin... so, when I google the word "Brian Atwood Elisa, Loca..." I look to my left and then look to my right then... I say to myself "it's ok" and then.. press ENTER!!!


 
Msr. Louboutin is a fickle lover. Sometimes he is good to my feet, sometimes he is bad to my feet. I think what you are doing is ok. 

That said slightly OT and I apologize but.... I wore CLs yesterday and am wearing YSLs today and there is a noticeable difference in comfort... Like, night and day. If BA is as comfy and amazing as everyone says.... I may be a complete convert... I don't know if I can do the CLs all the time anymore...


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Damn! A half size off for me!


 
Jenay! For that price footpetals and heelgrips baby![/QUOTE]

Or even run to a cobbler and have them sew-in padding... not trying to enable... or am I?


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> I think the kid leather will definitely stretch - maybe the sock trick would work? You got a 36.5, right. What is your true size? 37?


 
U.S. for the most part is 36.5, I have patent maniac and pony leopard maniac both in 37, 120.

Kid should stretch, so hopefully the sock trick will work if they are a little tight.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Damn! A half size off for me!


 
Jenay! For that price footpetals and heelgrips baby![/QUOTE]



Let me consult *batwood's *sizing list........


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Msr. Louboutin is a fickle lover. Sometimes he is good to my feet, sometimes he is bad to my feet. I think what you are doing is ok.
> 
> That said slightly OT and I apologize but.... I wore CLs yesterday and am wearing YSLs today and there is a noticeable difference in comfort... Like, night and day. If BA is as comfy and amazing as everyone says.... I may be a complete convert... I don't know if I can do the CLs all the time anymore...


 

Jenay I have 6 CLs out the door and have replaced them with BA and YSL. My CL that are good to my feet I will keep, but I can tell a diff too in how my feet feel after being in BA all day!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Oh! Hehe. I got the black patent Dantes. I think that I might return them to get the nude ones (Congrats on those, *DC*!!!) instead depending on how amazing the black ones are in person.
> 
> Also - I'm excited we are going to be bootie twins.



I like the black dantes more than the nude dantes, to be honest! Having said that, the nude on the dante are a fab color... i hope BA does more styles in this color!!!


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Jenay! For that price footpetals and heelgrips baby!


 


batwoodfan said:


> Or even run to a cobbler and have them sew-in padding... not trying to enable... or am I?


 
Lol! This thread is killing me, smalls!! You guys are too funny! Good thing *Bella *isn't on right now! 

Does Drama run similar to Maniac? I would assume, as they look to be much the same. My local Nordstrom carries BA.. .Maybe I'll run there at lunch and try on a 39.5....???? 



NANI1972 said:


> Jenay I have 6 CLs out the door and have replaced them with BA and YSL. My CL that are good to my feet I will keep, but I can tell a diff too in how my feet feel after being in BA all day!


 
I am honestly thinking of selling some of my CLs as well. Some of them are so ill-fitting and uncomfortable... What's the point, KWIM?


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Damn! A half size off for me!



*J*, i took my Drama 140s 1/2 size up from my usual CL size. Just sayin'


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> I like the black dantes more than the nude dantes, to be honest! Having said that, the nude on the dante are a fab color... i hope BA does more styles in this color!!!


 
Thanks *Jesh*...

How did you size on your Dramas? Has this been asked/answered? If so I'm sorry. :shame:

ETA: I think we posted at the same time.  I see your answer above!!


----------



## jeshika

you gonna click again?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> you gonna click again?


 


In about an hour I can leave for lunch... but I'm afraid that if I wait, they will be gone! 

I really want to go try on the Maniac in-store... And um hello? Three pairs of BAs in a matter of a couple days?


----------



## NANI1972

I am really hoping for some new open toe or strappy styles!


----------



## jenayb

Hmm. Boutique1 charges $50 for shipping and the shoes would come from the Middle East which equals customs/taxes... Might not end up being worth it...


----------



## batwoodfan

> Does Drama run similar to Maniac? I would assume, as they look to be much the same. My local Nordstrom carries BA.. .Maybe I'll run there at lunch and try on a 39.5....????


 
Who is your local Nordstrom?  If you go, we expect a full inventory report and include sale options, if any!!!  TIA!!!  I have found that I need to go up .5 for 140 compared to 120 size - anyone else find that?

Patiently waiting for Nordstom inventory report...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! I got a second email this morning saying that they received/processed my order... But nothing has been shipped yet!
> 
> I'm so excited to see your pics!!


 
I can't wait for them to arrive and my Tan Maniacs arrive on Friday! After that I will behave until the Rose Gold Maniacs arrive at Foot Candy
.


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I am really hoping for some new open toe or strappy styles!


 
Ask and you shall receive - Bergdorf Goodman (brick & mortar) will be receiving these any day now... say hello to "Alexa"


----------



## batwoodfan

Here's another little something that is en route to Bergdorfs...

Waiting to hear back from them if they will be 120mm or 140mm...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg those are stunning! thank you *batwood! *


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> Here's another little something that is en route to Bergdorfs...
> 
> Waiting to hear back from them if they will be 120mm or 140mm...


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Hmm. Boutique1 charges $50 for shipping and the shoes would come from the Middle East which equals customs/taxes... Might not end up being worth it...


 
Not to add pressure but be aware that the "Drama" pump is a seasonal shoe... it was created for the Spring 2010 season for Victoria Beckham's runway collection and it is not part of BA's permanent collection like the "Maniac" - just sayin...  I am not an advocate of spending beyond one's means but if they pop up again - grab 'em!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Not to add pressure but be aware that the "Drama" pump is a seasonal shoe... it was created for the Spring 2010 season for Victoria Beckham's runway collection and it is not part of BA's permanent collection like the "Maniac" - just sayin...  I am not an advocate of spending beyond one's means but if they pop up again - grab 'em!





*jenay *i paid $550 for mine and they are worth every penny! at $374 they are a steal!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

batwoodfan said:


> Here's another little something that is en route to Bergdorfs...
> 
> Waiting to hear back from them if they will be 120mm or 140mm...


 
:girlwhack:

BERGDORF GOODMAN in NYC will be receiving *140mm* Brian Atwood *Rose Gold MANIAC *pumps any day now (in-store)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> :girlwhack:
> 
> BERGDORF GOODMAN in NYC will be receiving *140mm* Brian Atwood *Rose Gold MANIAC *pumps any day now (in-store)


 
OMG! any idea on the price?


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> OMG! any idea on the price?


 
I don't... Maniacs are running $580 right now... I worry that the Rose Gold will be more expensive because it is a seasonal shoe that was a collaboration with Victoria Beckham for her Spring 2011 runway collection... whoa... deja vu...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> I don't... Maniacs are running $580 right now... I worry that the Rose Gold will be more expensive because it is a seasonal shoe that was a collaboration with Victoria Beckham for her Spring 2011 runway collection... whoa... deja vu...


 
I worry they will be more too. Oh well I guess we'll find out in a few days


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Not to add pressure but be aware that the "Drama" pump is a seasonal shoe... it was created for the Spring 2010 season for Victoria Beckham's runway collection and it is not part of BA's permanent collection like the "Maniac" - just sayin... I am not an advocate of spending beyond one's means but if they pop up again - grab 'em!


 
I can more than afford them, I'm just feeling guilty. 

I do love them, but I'm worried about making a 39.5 work seeing as they're been shipped from overseas and returns would be a biznatch. 



jeshika said:


> *jenay *i paid $550 for mine and they are worth every penny! at $374 they are a steal!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> I can more than afford them, I'm just feeling guilty.
> 
> I do love them, but I'm worried about making a 39.5 work seeing as they're been shipped from overseas and returns would be a biznatch.


 
 just a point of clarification, I didn't mean to imply you couldn't afford them, in re-reading what I wrote, I know realized how that came off and I apologize.  I've been watching too many reports on CNBC lately, so my brain is a little money-fried.  What I truly meant was don't get them just to get them - get them if you love them and when the time is right, snatch them up!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> just a point of clarification, I didn't mean to imply you couldn't afford them, in re-reading what I wrote, I know realized how that came off and I apologize. I've been watching too many reports on CNBC lately, so my brain is a little money-fried. What I truly meant was don't get them just to get them - get them if you love them and when the time is right, snatch them up!


 
Oh! Hehe I didn't take it that way at all! 

I love them. Every time I see *Jesh*'s avatar, I die a little inside.  I'm just super worried about the sizing and then the hassle/cost if I need to return them, KWIM? 

I think I had better not be greedy and leave them to someone who def can make them work.


----------



## jenayb

Oh, and just an FYI... Nordstrom will price match the 10% off Saks promotion; I just confirmed with a rep, so.. Just sayin...


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Oh, and just an FYI... Nordstrom will price match the 10% off Saks promotion; I just confirmed with a rep, so.. Just sayin...


 
Any updates on BA inventory @ your Nordstrom?  Did you try Maniacs on there, if so, how was the fit?


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> Oh, and just an FYI... Nordstrom will price match the 10% off Saks promotion; I just confirmed with a rep, so.. Just sayin...


 
What is the promotion? Is it just 10% anything?


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Any updates on BA inventory @ your Nordstrom? Did you try Maniacs on there, if so, how was the fit?


 
I didn't make it to Nordstrom at lunch!! My Barneys SA text me and, well, let's just say something unexpected popped up that I had to run and get...  



NANI1972 said:


> What is the promotion? Is it just 10% anything?


 
According to the Nordstrom rep I spoke to, yes!  

Gotta love em...


----------



## NANI1972

I don't see the promo on saks site? Do you have any more info as to what exactly it is so I can have all the info when I email my Nordies SA? Thanks!

Oh! And what popped up?!


----------



## mrsMP

It should be fine. I took mine tts (36) and didn't size up... It was snug at first ... did the sock trick and now perfection!  hth



NANI1972 said:


> Hmmm wondering if my Tan Maniac 140 are going to be too small now? Errr hope not!


----------



## mrsMP

Just FYI ladies -  

The Nude Maniac - Size 35 is available on Saks.com right now


----------



## NANI1972

mrsMP said:


> It should be fine. I took mine tts (36) and didn't size up... It was snug at first ... did the sock trick and now perfection!  hth


 

Good! Thanks for the info!


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> Oh! Hehe. I got the black patent Dantes. I think that I might return them to get the nude ones (Congrats on those, *DC*!!!) instead depending on how amazing the black ones are in person.
> 
> Also - I'm excited we are going to be bootie twins.



Idk the non stock pics of the Black are pretty stunning...stock pics looked good too but IRL.
...funny but I was thinking the opposite way...gonna see how if I'm wowed by the nude when I get them and if not return them for the black. I had such a hard time deciding. 



batwoodfan said:


> Who is your local Nordstrom?  If you go, we expect a full inventory report and include sale options, if any!!!  TIA!!!  I have found that* I need to go up .5 for 140 compared to 120 size* - anyone else find that?
> 
> Patiently waiting for Nordstom inventory report...


oh no! I got the 38 instead of 38.5! Thinking higher heel I would got down and I was looking for 38 in maniacs ...maybe my thinking doesn't make sense. between deciding between colors and sizes my brains all mush. yikes! we'll find out in a couple days since I got an email saying they shipped.


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> I don't see the promo on saks site? Do you have any more info as to what exactly it is so I can have all the info when I email my Nordies SA? Thanks!
> 
> Oh! And what popped up?!


 
It's the email sign up.. They give you a 10% off code. 


What popped up? Oh, nothing........


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> Idk the non stock pics of the Black are pretty stunning...stock pics looked good too but IRL.
> ...funny but I was thinking the opposite way...gonna see how if I'm wowed by the nude when I get them and if not return them for the black. I had such a hard time deciding.


 
Perfect example of differences in taste! 

Maybe I'll need...... Both. :ninja:


----------



## yazziestarr

them *Jenay*


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*I got my 140s tts as well. They are a bit snug. What is your sock trick? Did you just wear socks and walk around in them? I've heard of stuffing shoes with socks and leaving them in a hot car....though it's not hot where I live . *



mrsMP said:


> It should be fine. I took mine tts (36) and didn't size up... It was snug at first ... did the sock trick and now perfection!  hth


----------



## BellaShoes

inti said:


> Brian Atwoods runs true to your size


 
Definitely, not true *inti*. BRian Atwood runs notoriously small for most...


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


>


 
So funny... newbie to tPF and chimes in with a random (incorrect) factoid...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jena- *they are stunning congrats!!!!


----------



## mrsMP

I did both *Sonia*   Wore thick socks and walked around the house in them and then when I wasn't wearing them,  stuffed them with socks... it took about 2 weeks to stretch them out... 

I think there's a tool you can use to stretch them out faster... Maybe *Bella* can help?  I've seen it here before but couldn't find the post... good luck! 





Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *I got my 140s tts as well. They are a bit snug. What is your sock trick? Did you just wear socks and walk around in them? I've heard of stuffing shoes with socks and leaving them in a hot car....though it's not hot where I live . *


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jena- *if it helps, I never received shipping information at all. I had to email, call and tweet them a million times until I finally got a tracking number. I ordered them on the 26th and they will arrive today. Just give them a call and hopefully they will have a tracking number for you
> 
> 
> 
> yay congrats!!!! They are so gorgeous!


 
Perhaps they will send a request for Jenay's info.. as they did yours...


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> them *Jenay*


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jena- *they are stunning congrats!!!!


 


Thank you. Sorry for OT!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Jenay I have 6 CLs out the door and have replaced them with BA and YSL. My CL that are good to my feet I will keep, but I can tell a diff too in how my feet feel after being in BA all day!


----------



## gloss_gal

Hey ladies, Bergdorf's had a 37 Drama earlier today.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Perhaps they will send a request for Jenay's info.. as they did yours...


 


You know what is interesting is that I actually emailed Intermix this morning and received a response back within 30 minutes with the tracking number. The shoes actually shipped out yesterday!! 

So at lunch I went to Barneys and was talking to my SA about the fact that they should carry Atwoods, and he completely agreed and recommended that I email customer service, so we got to chatting about how uncomfortable/overpriced CLs are. It's amazing that I've never noticed this until I really started wearing/paying attention to other designers... 

CL blinders???


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I feel a mass email to Barney's in our future.


----------



## BellaShoes

> I hear ya... We're all cheaters and *Bella is our ringleader *. truthfully, I haven't fallen out of love with Msr. Louboutin, but not much has caught my eye in the past year or so, that I just HAD to have. And BAs pricepoint is a welcome change to my wallet


----------



## BellaShoes

*lkrp*, sorry for the delay... I went TTS in the Powers and they are fabulous... I could have done either TTS or .5 size up.

Ladies, we are at another 4+ page day in or little thread!!


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> It's the email sign up.. They give you a 10% off code.
> 
> 
> What popped up? Oh, nothing........


 
Ooooh! Must see modeling pics! I keep eyeing these online.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*Thank you!! I will try your strategy. I don't need much extra room, but some will help.*



mrsMP said:


> I did both *Sonia*  Wore thick socks and walked around the house in them and then when I wasn't wearing them, stuffed them with socks... it took about 2 weeks to stretch them out...
> 
> I think there's a tool you can use to stretch them out faster... Maybe *Bella* can help? I've seen it here before but couldn't find the post... good luck!


----------



## gloss_gal

jenaywins said:


> You know what is interesting is that I actually emailed Intermix this morning and received a response back within 30 minutes with the tracking number. The shoes actually shipped out yesterday!!
> 
> So at lunch I went to Barneys and was talking to my SA about the fact that they should carry Atwoods, and he completely agreed and recommended that I email customer service, so we got to chatting about how uncomfortable/overpriced CLs are. It's amazing that I've never noticed this until I really started wearing/paying attention to other designers...
> 
> CL blinders???


 
^ You gotta change your avatar.  Do I see a mass exodus from CL coming soon?  IDK, CL has so much variety in styles.  Yes, many are uncomfortabe.


----------



## icecreamom

Should I cancel my order?  dun think they'll work  but they are so cute and that's the height I wanted


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

i completely agree with your Jenay that YSLs and Brian Atwood shoes are MUCH more comfortable than CLs. I used to exclusively buy CLs, but just recently I started buying other brands. I'm stuck with my CLs though, since I am weary of selling on ebay and craig's list is not for me either. Expensive lesson learned.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> You know what is interesting is that I actually emailed Intermix this morning and received a response back within 30 minutes with the tracking number. The shoes actually shipped out yesterday!!
> 
> So at lunch I went to Barneys and was talking to my SA about the fact that they should carry Atwoods, and he completely agreed and recommended that I email customer service, so we got to chatting about how uncomfortable/overpriced CLs are. It's amazing that I've never noticed this until I really started wearing/paying attention to other designers...
> 
> CL blinders???


 
TOTAL CL blinders! Almost all of 2010 I had them on, wouldn't look at anything else...until I tried YSL Tribtoos on and well been cheating on the Man since


----------



## batwoodfan

gloss_gal said:


> Hey ladies, Bergdorf's had a 37 Drama earlier today.


 
In store or online?  How much?  TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

gloss_gal said:


> ^ You gotta change your avatar. Do I see a mass exodus from CL coming soon? IDK, CL has so much variety in styles. Yes, many are uncomfortabe.


 
I think Jenay is channeling the Honda commercial that won't seem to stop  Holiday, Holiday... blah blah blah


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> TOTAL CL blinders! Almost all of 2010 I had them on, wouldn't look at anything else...until I tried YSL Tribtoos on and well been cheating on the Man since


 
ITA! Biggest CL for me was 2010.... buying (and eventually selling)


----------



## BellaShoes

And that is precisely why I have hurt my poor feet so badly...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> And that is precisely why I have hurt my poor feet so badly...


 
 poor toesies. bet they are so much happier in all your new Atwoods!


----------



## hazeltt

batwoodfan said:


> I think we need a sizing guide, n'est pas?
> 
> Here is my perspective:
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> 
> Let's keep adding to this to get a better point of reference!!!



Thanks *batwoodfan*, this is really helpful!


----------



## batwoodfan

What's hard about CLs is that it has been such an extreme shoe mania the past few years.  You can't get away with wearing Simples or Decolettes anymore, it's 150mm or bust and that can be scary both for the wallet and the feet!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I feel a mass email to Barney's in our future.


 
That was going to be my next point...  Here was my email:

_Dear Barneys,_

_Please consider carrying Brian Atwood. If you should so choose, I will never shop anywhere else again. I promise._

_Yours Truly,_

_J'enay_



NANI1972 said:


> Ooooh! Must see modeling pics! I keep eyeing these online.


 
I have my black ones on today..... 







Sorry to keep going OT on these darn YSLs, but they're the most comfortable pair of shoes I own. And um. They were like $1k retail and are currently marked down to $369. Score. Barneys Scottsdale currently has a 37.5 and a 40. (Ask for Anthony if you decide you need these!) 



gloss_gal said:


> ^ You gotta change your avatar. Do I see a mass exodus from CL coming soon? IDK, CL has so much variety in styles. Yes, many are uncomfortabe.


 


Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> i completely agree with your Jenay that YSLs and Brian Atwood shoes are MUCH more comfortable than CLs. I used to exclusively buy CLs, but just recently I started buying other brands. I'm stuck with my CLs though, since I am weary of selling on ebay and craig's list is not for me either. Expensive lesson learned.


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> TOTAL CL blinders! Almost all of 2010 I had them on, wouldn't look at anything else...until I tried YSL Tribtoos on and well been cheating on the Man since


 
I never thought it possible, but mayhaps this is my shoe come-to-Jesus talk. Granted, I have a lovely collection of CLs and I won't part with many of them, but some need to go. 

I'll be the very first to admit that I am a complete and utter shoe snob. Just like *dezy*, I would not wear or buy practically anything that wasn't CL - at any cost. My SA kept telling me to get outta that department, but I just wouldn't listen. Now that I've gotten over myself a bit and have branched out into other designers, I can't believe that I only had eyes for red soles. 

... But I'm not ready to change my avatar yet.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> I think Jenay is channeling the Honda commercial that won't seem to stop  Holiday, Holiday... blah blah blah


 




batwoodfan said:


> What's hard about CLs is that it has been such an extreme shoe mania the past few years. You can't get away with wearing Simples or Decolettes anymore, it's 150mm or bust and that can be scary both for the wallet and the feet!


 
You're so right. And damnit if we won't pay whatever they charge. I was talking about this with my SA today. It's crazy that when we look at a pair of Atwoods now, it's like, "Oh! Only $600! These are DIRT CHEAP!" Um, no. It is still $600 peeps, but we are so used to paying at least $1k for CLs that it seems like an amazing, affordable alternative, KWIM? My SA said, "Yes, true, but CL can still charge whatever they want because you guys will always pay it."


----------



## batwoodfan

> You're so right. And damnit if we won't pay whatever they charge. I was talking about this with my SA today. It's crazy that when we look at a pair of Atwoods now, it's like, "Oh! Only $600! These are DIRT CHEAP!" Um, no. It is still $600 peeps, but we are so used to paying at least $1k for CLs that it seems like an amazing, affordable alternative, KWIM? My SA said, "Yes, true, but CL can still charge whatever they want because you guys will always pay it."


 
We've been suckers for the red soles and I am guilty as well (ahem, 30 times over) but Brian Atwood brings such a new excitement to shoes that it is easy to shut the doors on a closet full of CLs...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> You're so right. And damnit if we won't pay whatever they charge. I was talking about this with my SA today. It's crazy that when we look at a pair of Atwoods now, it's like, "Oh! Only $600! These are DIRT CHEAP!" Um, no. It is still $600 peeps, but we are so used to paying at least $1k for CLs that it seems like an amazing, affordable alternative, KWIM? My SA said, "Yes, true, but CL can still charge whatever they want because you guys will always pay it."


 
I know what you mean, I was planning to pre-order the blue watersnake ADs from Saks, but then this little voice popped into my head and said "You can probably buy 2 pairs of Atwoods for that price."


----------



## BellaShoes

^OMG! My comment did not make sense! I though it was the Christmas tree avatar... The Honda song has my mind working as if independent from my body..

I like Jenay's avatar... makes me wonder who they are running away from!

 off topic... my office just banned FB from our approved sites.. God help us all if tPF is next. Although I think I am the only tPFer here.


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> We've been suckers for the red soles and I am guilty as well (ahem, 30 times over) but Brian Atwood brings such a new excitement to shoes that it is easy to shut the doors on a closet full of CLs...


 
Don't get me wrong... I still  CL... I think I just need to be more open to other designers, KWIM? I too have hit the 30 club now.  



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know what you mean, I was planning to pre-order the blue watersnake ADs from Saks, but then this little voice popped into my head and said "You can probably buy 2 pairs of Atwoods for that price."


 
Hehe, I love the comparison shopping.

The Bianca is beautiful, but sooooo bad for my feet. 



BellaShoes said:


> ^OMG! My comment did not make sense! I though it was the Christmas tree avatar... The Honda song has my mind working as if independent from my body..
> 
> I like Jenay's avatar... makes me wonder who they are running away from!
> 
> off topic... my office just banned FB from our approved sites.. God help us all if tPF is next. Although I think I am the only tPFer here.


 


I knew what you were talking about!!!

Facebook was banned here for a while, too. I didn't even seem to notice because I don't have one. I show my boss tPF all the time so I think at least I'm safe. 

If your office bans it.. Bring a laptop. 

ETA: This was at our hoilday party, so we were likely running away from my drunk bird DBF.


----------



## gloss_gal

batwoodfan said:


> In store or online? How much? TIA!


 
In store, on sale.  Not sure how much.  Think it was just one pair.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am not on FB either but would miss my tpf and twitter matinees...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Not to get OT too much but the last time I wore my nude biancas they tore up my feet so bad! Oddly my rouge ones dont do that. 

In other news It's "Dante Wednesday" (as *Bella *puts it) and I can't wait to get home and try them on!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

oooohhhhhh, so excited about Dante Wednesday!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Do you know if the man in brown has been there yet?!?!?!


----------



## jenayb

^^ That smiley!! :lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

and then there will be Maniac Friday
btw Miss *Bella, *I saw a tweet today about a new pair you picked up today????


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Do you know if the man in brown has been there yet?!?!?!


 
lol just checked online. he has not. our regular guy should be back today, so I expect him promptly at 5:30


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> and then there will be Maniac Friday
> btw Miss *Bella, *I saw a tweet today about a new pair you picked up today????


 
:ninja: I am so curious about that style....


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> and then there will be Maniac Friday
> btw Miss *Bella, *I saw a tweet today about a new pair you picked up today????


 
 I noticed that too...  is *Bella* having a Seven Year Itch???


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> ^^ That smiley!! :lolots:


 
Isn't it hystercial?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, another excited one is this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perhaps that is Maniac Friday's icon for *Dezy*!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> :ninja: I am so curious about that style....


 
They remind me a little bit of my BA Gaga...


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> I noticed that too... is *Bella* having a *Seven Year Itch*???


 
what?


----------



## lkrp123

*batwoodfan*THANK YOU so much for the sizing guide!!! Totally helpful for research purposes..

*Jenay*!!!! DANTES!!! wohooo!!! that's a tough callblack or nude, black or nudeBOTH? :devil: Can't wait to see some pics! and I'm still looking for that shipping notice about our booties - can't wait to get them! OKOT but I die for those YSLs!!!! $369, you say?? 

*Dezy* can't wait to see some pics of all your goodies!! Dante Wednesday, Maniac Friday, 

*Bella* thanks for the sizing tips on the powers!!! 

This thread moves superfast!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> what?


----------



## BellaShoes

I know!!* lkrp*, this is something like page 6 today!

*DC*, I completely forgot to acknowledge your sleep deprived purchase!! You wil LOVE the nude dante! LOVE!


----------



## lkrp123

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lol just checked online. he has not. our regular guy should be back today, so I expect him promptly at 5:30



Oh geez, tell me about it, I chased down the UPS man AND my mailman today! Running like a total maniac with my puppy so I could sign for some CLs  without having to go to the post office! 

Thankfully my man in brown & I are friends...so I didn't have to worry about those boxes!


----------



## hazeltt

How does the sole hold up after a couple of wears? Do you need to resole them like with CLs?

And I can't wait to see your reveal, *dezy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

aha, yes... I was asleep at the wheel... sorry.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I need to **NOT** check this thread so often!!!

I called BG about the Drama heels that glossgal posted. So..... it just happens that they are a 37.5 (which works) and they are 50% off (which works). I live in CA so I don't get charged tax (which works for me). 

So.... I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $330 is a great price. I'm elated. Thanks for enabling me again. Now, I need to stop. Seriously.


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


>



Spill it!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Isn't it hystercial?! forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gifalso, another excited one is this... forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/bounce.gif perhaps that is Maniac Friday's icon for *Dezy*!


 
lol i like that one! gotta find a really really good one when the Rose Gold Maniacs come in, I'm obsessed!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/angel.gif


 
*Bella* your BA adventures are moving more quickly that your photography...


----------



## hazeltt

Congrats on the Drama, *Sonia*. It was meant to be!


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lol i like that one! gotta find a really really good one when the Rose Gold Maniacs come in, I'm obsessed!



i can't wait for your pixx *dezynr*!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

UGH! I just called about the Drama at BG it just sold and it was on sale! Wah!


----------



## sophinette007

Bella you are a perfect enabler! BA should reward you for this amazing job! I have just bought the Purple Power today at Footcandy...can't wait to have them but may be I have done a mistake with the sizing, I have sized up 0.5 since my Maniac Leo 140 are so tight in my TTS....
I am really tempted by the Black Dante now...


----------



## batwoodfan

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I need to **NOT** check this thread so often!!!
> 
> I called BG about the Drama heels that glossgal posted. So..... it just happens that they are a 37.5 (which works) and they are 50% off (which works). I live in CA so I don't get charged tax (which works for me).
> 
> So.... I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $330 is a great price. I'm elated. Thanks for enabling me again. Now, I need to stop. Seriously.


 
 BA Dramas for 50% off?!? Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I need to **NOT** check this thread so often!!!
> 
> I called BG about the Drama heels that glossgal posted. So..... it just happens that they are a 37.5 (which works) and they are 50% off (which works). I live in CA so I don't get charged tax (which works for me).
> 
> So.... I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $330 is a great price. I'm elated. Thanks for enabling me again. Now, I need to stop. Seriously.


 
Oh, so your the one....*sigh* congrats.


----------



## hazeltt

We should write to BA and request a special order for the Drama's!


----------



## yazziestarr

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I need to **NOT** check this thread so often!!!
> 
> I called BG about the Drama heels that glossgal posted. So..... it just happens that they are a 37.5 (which works) and they are 50% off (which works). I live in CA so I don't get charged tax (which works for me).
> 
> So.... I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $330 is a great price. I'm elated. Thanks for enabling me again. Now, I need to stop. Seriously.



Congrats *Sonia* you lucky duck! I cant get enough of the dramas!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Isn't it hystercial?! forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gifalso, another excited one is this... forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/bounce.gif perhaps that is Maniac Friday's icon for *Dezy*!


 
I love them!! 



lkrp123 said:


> *Jenay*!!!! DANTES!!! wohooo!!! that's a tough callblack or nude, black or nudeBOTH? :devil: Can't wait to see some pics! and I'm still looking for that shipping notice about our booties - can't wait to get them! OKOT but I die for those YSLs!!!! $369, you say??


 
Well, I think I'll likely be picking up the nude as well, as I just received this email:

_Hi Jenay,
Im emailing to let you know that our site was bombarded with transactions due to our 75% off sale and we had a glitch with the quantities of certain items. Unfortunately, we did not have the Brian Atwood booties your ordered. I have refunded your card in the amount of $XXX.XX. Im so sorry for the inconvenience. If theres every another item you are interested in, please use XXXXX at checkout for $20 off your purchase. 

Thank you and apologies again, 
Jennifer
__-- 
jennifer disotell
co-founder

elysewalker.com_

So it appears that perhaps we won't be getting our booties after all - just letting you know. The up side is that you can now feel free to purchaes those YSLs that Barneys happens to have in your size.


----------



## yazziestarr

hazeltt said:


> We should write to BA and request a special order for the Drama's!


oh if only


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats Sonia! These are amazing!



yazziestarr said:


> Congrats *Sonia* you lucky duck! I cant get enough of the dramas!


----------



## hazeltt

^ Me neither. I have been looking high and low for them and have not been having any luck!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> i can't wait for your pixx *dezynr*!!!!


 
me too! I'm excited! I hope my feet like them! 

*sonia- *congrats on an amazing deal!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> I love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think I'll likely be picking up the nude as well, as I just received this email:
> 
> _Hi Jenay,_
> _Im emailing to let you know that our site was bombarded with transactions due to our 75% off sale and we had a glitch with the quantities of certain items. Unfortunately, we did not have the Brian Atwood booties your ordered. I have refunded your card in the amount of $XXX.XX. Im so sorry for the inconvenience. If theres every another item you are interested in, please use XXXXX at checkout for $20 off your purchase. _
> 
> _Thank you and apologies again, _
> _Jennifer_
> _-- _
> _jennifer disotell_
> _co-founder_
> 
> _elysewalker.com_
> 
> So it appears that perhaps we won't be getting our booties after all - just letting you know. The up side is that you can now feel free to purchaes those YSLs that Barneys happens to have in your size.


 
*J'enay* I'm so sorry for the let-down... that stinks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jena- *sorry the booties didn't work out, but I totally think you should now get the nude Dantes as well!


----------



## sophinette007

Jenay,It sounds like destiny, you should pick the Nude Dante ! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jena- *sorry the booties didn't work out, but I totally think you should now get the nude Dantes as well!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> *J'enay* I'm so sorry for the let-down... that stinks!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *jena- *sorry the booties didn't work out, but I totally think you should now get the nude Dantes as well!


 
Thanks, dolls. I think this is the perfect excuse to purchase the nude Dantes.


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> Jenay,It sounds like destiny, you should pick the Nude Dante !


----------



## batwoodfan

hazeltt said:


> We should write to BA and request a special order for the Drama's!


 
brianatwood.com is completely unresponsive, that is if you can even get an email through to them.  My emails are always returned unsent...

I predict some big changes this year with the Brian Atwood company given that he is starting a diffusion line (B Brian Atwood) and is explanding into RTW...  Maybe we can get some better communication going in 2011...


----------



## lkrp123

Well, I think I'll likely be picking up the nude as well, as I just received this email:

_Hi Jenay,
Im emailing to let you know that our site was bombarded with transactions due to our 75% off sale and we had a glitch with the quantities of certain items. Unfortunately, we did not have the Brian Atwood booties your ordered. I have refunded your card in the amount of $XXX.XX. Im so sorry for the inconvenience. If theres every another item you are interested in, please use XXXXX at checkout for $20 off your purchase. 

Thank you and apologies again, 
Jennifer
__-- 
jennifer disotell
co-founder

elysewalker.com_

So it appears that perhaps we won't be getting our booties after all - just letting you know. The up side is that you can now feel free to purchaes those YSLs that Barneys happens to have in your size. [/QUOTE]

Nooooooo!! I just checked my e-mail and I haven't seen anything yet...  But, on the upside, you can get nude & black!!!!! and I'm looking into some nude powers.... ....and some YSLs...


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> Nooooooo!! I just checked my e-mail and I haven't seen anything yet...  But, on the upside, you can get nude & black!!!!! and I'm looking into some nude powers.... ....and some YSLs...


 
I hope they had the 40 for you!!! 

Barneys Scottsdale: (602) 337-6111
I'm just sayin. 

Oh of course, Saks.com doesn't have the nude Dante in 39.  Hehe.


----------



## sophinette007

Bella? Where are the photo of your Gorgy Purple Power? 
May be you  need us to help you to do a diversion to help the photography to commence


----------



## xoxoCat

AHHH!! The thread is moving too fast! Can't keep up with all the deals, lol! 

Cat


----------



## xoxoCat

sophinette007 said:


> Bella? Where are the photo of your Gorgy Purple Power?
> May be we need to help you to do a diversion to help the photography to commence



I've been waiting on this too!!

Cat


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*Nani, I'm sorry. My little one was taking a nap. It was the perfect opportunity for me to call. The SA said it was a return. Maybe they'll have more returns. I would periodically check with them; you may get lucky.*



NANI1972 said:


> Oh, so your the one....*sigh* congrats.


----------



## batwoodfan

> Oh of course, Saks.com doesn't have the nude Dante in 39.  Hehe.


 
NAP does!


----------



## sophinette007

Yes, I keep my fingers crossed for you Nani, I am sure you will have some luck! 



Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *Nani, I'm sorry. My little one was taking a nap. It was the perfect opportunity for me to call. The SA said it was a return. Maybe they'll have more returns. I would periodically check with them; you may get lucky.*


----------



## NANI1972

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *Nani, I'm sorry. My little one was taking a nap. It was the perfect opportunity for me to call. The SA said it was a return. Maybe they'll have more returns. I would periodically check with them; you may get lucky.*


 
The sad thing is I called yesterday and they had them but they weren't on sale and I decided to sleep on it overnight. 

No apologies necessary, hey you go them first! Buuuuut, if they don't work out for you please let me know.


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> NAP does!


 
I know.. I really wanted that 10% off. 

Of course, I really wanted the Helix booties, too, but we see how that worked out.


----------



## sophinette007

Intermix is the only one who having the Black Dante for now? I ask this because the 15% are very interesting but they charge a hugde amount of VTA and shipping


----------



## gloss_gal

batwoodfan said:


> BA Dramas for 50% off?!? Congrats!


 
Glad to have helped.  I knew I needed a larger size since my foot is kinda wide.  Let me know if you see any smoke nudes.  I am in love with that color!  Still looking for dramas too.


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> I hope they had the 40 for you!!!
> 
> Barneys Scottsdale: (602) 337-6111
> I'm just sayin.
> 
> Oh of course, Saks.com doesn't have the nude Dante in 39.  Hehe.



Did you already get the nude Dante???

And..so I don't sound like a total idiot...what are the ysl called?


----------



## gloss_gal

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *Nani, I'm sorry. My little one was taking a nap. It was the perfect opportunity for me to call. The SA said it was a return. Maybe they'll have more returns. I would periodically check with them; you may get lucky.*


 
OK Girls, http://husonline.com/ has a 37.5 Fiona on sale.  GO GO GO!


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> Intermix is the only one who having the Black Dante for now? I ask this because the 15% are very interesting but they charge a hugde amount of VTA and shipping


 


Would the 15% about even it out for you? 



lkrp123 said:


> Did you already get the nude Dante???
> 
> And..so I don't sound like a total idiot...what are the ysl called?


 
Notchet. I'm going to go on a co-op mission and see if the Maniac is local. I'm an instant-grat type of gal.  ... Then, the nude Danta. Yes, yes.

It's the Palais Bootie. Call, ask for Anthony, and tell him you are a friend of J'enay's.


----------



## batwoodfan

gloss_gal said:


> OK Girls, http://husonline.com/ has a 37.5 Fiona on sale. GO GO GO!


 
Looks like a 37...
http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=12002!Brian


----------



## sophinette007

With the 15% the Dante are about 854$ for me



jenaywins said:


> Would the 15% about even it out for you?


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> I'm going to go on a co-op mission and see if the Maniac is local. I'm an instant-grat type of gal.  ... Then, the nude Danta. Yes, yes.


 
Can't wait to hear what Scottsdale/Phoenix has to offer!  Take spy pics if you can!!!  TIA!!!


----------



## jenayb

sophinette007 said:


> With the 15% the Dante are about 854$ for me
> 
> 
> 
> jenaywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the 15% about even it out for you?
Click to expand...


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Can't wait to hear what Scottsdale/Phoenix has to offer! Take spy pics if you can!!! TIA!!!


 
:ninja:


----------



## Vendrazi

So, my Madis arrived...and now come my first ever TPF modeling pics! 

(Turns out there's an art to wearing these heels and then bending over so you can get a pic of yourself in the bathroom mirror with the shoes on...an art I have as yet not mastered. But hopefully you'll get the idea...)



















For some reason, looking at them on Net-A-Porter, I'd thought the heel was silver instead of looking like exotic skin. The actual heel is quite good-looking.

The shoe looks really big on me, but it doesn't feel that big. (It's a 41, whereas I usually take a 40 in CLs.) The right foot does need to be padded, because apparently it's slightly smaller than the left foot! These are definitely roomier than any of my CL pumps.

So I'm actually going to ask the class: What do you think? Should I keep them? Do they look okay? Would the apparent gap at the back drive you nuts?


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> I'm going to go on a co-op mission and see if the Maniac is local. I'm an instant-grat type of gal.  ... Then, the nude Danta. Yes, yes.


 
If you do go to Nordstrom Scottsdale, remember that Nordstrom Chicago/Michigan Ave has the Purple Loca on sale!


----------



## sophinette007

These are wonderful! Congrats Vendrazi! Haven't you have a love at first sight effect seeing these? If not you should return them. I don't find them looking big on you. They are very chic! I love the exotic heel! So sophisticated!


----------



## batwoodfan

Vendrazi said:


> So, my Madis arrived...and now come my first ever TPF modeling pics!
> 
> (Turns out there's an art to wearing these heels and then bending over so you can get a pic of yourself in the bathroom mirror with the shoes on...an art I have as yet not mastered. But hopefully you'll get the idea...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, looking at them on Net-A-Porter, I'd thought the heel was silver instead of looking like exotic skin. The actual heel is quite good-looking.
> 
> The shoe looks really big on me, but it doesn't feel that big. (It's a 41, whereas I usually take a 40 in CLs.) The right foot does need to be padded, because apparently it's slightly smaller than the left foot! These are definitely roomier than any of my CL pumps.
> 
> So I'm actually going to ask the class: What do you think? Should I keep them? Do they look okay? Would the apparent gap at the back drive you nuts?


 

I think they look fantastic - are these pics with or without pads?  ITA on modeling pics - so hard to do, I have never been happy with my shoe modeling pics...


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> If you do go to Nordstrom Scottsdale, remember that Nordstrom Chicago/Michigan Ave has the Purple Loca on sale!


 
I know - I am hoping to get lucky. 


Ok, so!!! Intermix just emailed me again!!!

_Hi Jenay,
So unfortunately, we do not have the booties you ordered in ANY size. However, I have another pair in 9.5 or 8 that are similar and super cute. Theyre originally $1360 (the ones you ordered were $935 originally) but I could give them to you for $208.75. The same price that you would have paid for the others. 

Let me know what you would like me to do._


This is the boot:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iRokyAe&ev19=1:15 



Idk if I am feelin' them.


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Would the 15% about even it out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Notchet. I'm going to go on a co-op mission and see if the Maniac is local. I'm an instant-grat type of gal.  ... Then, the nude Danta. Yes, yes.
> 
> It's the Palais Bootie. Call, ask for Anthony, and tell him you are a friend of J'enay's.



oooooo I hope you can get some good pics!!!!

as for YSL...waiting to hear about those booties first, then ...Thanks!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

^^ What did you get from Intermix originally??

Idk about those boots....maybe it's the laces??

ETA: I Just got the same e-mail 

I wonder if we could get these instead: http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=18721


----------



## Vendrazi

I haven't padded the shoes yet, I took them out of the box and took pics! (I have completely accepted my TPF overlords into my heart.) I really like the look of the shoe -- I don't have much brown in my wardrobe -- and they feel good. I need to walk around in them some to make sure they do feel good and don't suddenly become too big! After many tight CLs hugging my feet, it feels a little odd to have a shoe on that gives me more room without slipping off my foot!


----------



## lkrp123

Vendrazi said:


> I haven't padded the shoes yet, I took them out of the box and took pics! (I have completely accepted my TPF overlords into my heart.) I really like the look of the shoe -- I don't have much brown in my wardrobe -- and they feel good. I need to walk around in them some to make sure they do feel good and don't suddenly become too big! After many tight CLs hugging my feet, it feels a little odd to have a shoe on that gives me more room without slipping off my foot!



I think they look great! With a little padding, you'll be perfect! I really like the heel


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> ^^ *What did you get from Intermix originally??*


 
Who, me!? 

The Helix! That I desperately want now!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> I know - I am hoping to get lucky.
> 
> 
> Ok, so!!! Intermix just emailed me again!!!
> 
> _Hi Jenay,_
> _So unfortunately, we do not have the booties you ordered in ANY size. However, I have another pair in 9.5 or 8 that are similar and super cute. Theyre originally $1360 (the ones you ordered were $935 originally) but I could give them to you for $208.75. The same price that you would have paid for the others. _
> 
> _Let me know what you would like me to do._
> 
> 
> This is the boot:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...t_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=iRokyAe&ev19=1:15
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if I am feelin' them.


 
Wait - is this Intermix or EW that emailed you!  Love the Nikki boot!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Wait - is this Intermix or EW that emailed you! Love the Nikki boot!


 


Elyse Walker, *not* Intermix. I'm really sorry you guys.. If you hadn't noticed already... I am blonde. Very blonde. Intermix is where I got my Dantes. 

Too many shoes, obviously.


----------



## Vendrazi

These pages are flipping by so fast I'm having a hard time remembering who's bought what where!


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> These pages are flipping by so fast I'm having a hard time remembering who's bought what where!


 
 Me, too.

Congrats on your latest acquisition, btw.


----------



## lkrp123

I Just got the same e-mail 

I wonder if we could get these instead: http://www.elysewalker.com/store/pro...roductid=18721


----------



## batwoodfan

*J'enay* $208.75 is a RIDICULOUS steal for the "Nikki" boot!  Ask to see if they will ship free???  Either way if they have your size GET THEM!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*Really? They weren't on sale yesterday? I will definitely PM you if they don't work out for me.*




NANI1972 said:


> The sad thing is I called yesterday and they had them but they weren't on sale and I decided to sleep on it overnight.
> 
> No apologies necessary, hey you go them first! Buuuuut, if they don't work out for you please let me know.


----------



## NANI1972

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *Really? They weren't on sale yesterday? I will definitely PM you if they don't work out for me.*


 

Yup, scouts honor, I called yesterday morning.  Thanks dear!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Vendrazi- *they are sooooo gorgeous!!!! they are perfect on you! 

seriously these pages are just flying by I can't believe it!


----------



## lkrp123

*J'enay*, Okay....Since we can't get the black Helix booties... (which now I want even more!)

I got the Burgundy Super Charged Booties instead!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> brianatwood.com is completely unresponsive, that is if you can even get an email through to them.  My emails are always returned unsent...
> 
> I predict some big changes this year with the Brian Atwood company given that he is starting a diffusion line (B Brian Atwood) and is explanding into RTW...  Maybe we can get some better communication going in 2011...



Really, every time I emailed them they responded.. however very anti climatic... 'sorry, we cannot assist however thank you for your interest'


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Really, every time I emailed them they responded.. however very anti climatic... 'sorry, we cannot assist however thank you for your interest'



same. or they tell me to go check out their stockist page... which is outdated.


----------



## BellaShoes

^even more helpful.


----------



## icecreamom

The Elisas shipped today  crossing fingers!


----------



## BellaShoes

Alrighty ladies... I had a split second to tear off my slacks and take some modeling shots of my Power Pumps and Harrison... give me a minute and I will upload!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Alrighty ladies... I had a split second to tear off my slacks and take some modeling shots of my Power Pumps and Harrison... give me a minute and I will upload!



 :couch:  :couch:


----------



## deango

Let see if we can spot any BAs at the People's Choice Awards 2011 tonight


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Alrighty ladies... I had a split second to tear off my slacks and take some modeling shots of my Power Pumps and Harrison... give me a minute and I will upload!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhh, crap... on hold for a short bit.... pics are uploaded, watermarked and ready to go.. be back soon


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Alrighty ladies... I had a split second to tear off my slacks and take some modeling shots of my Power Pumps and Harrison... give me a minute and I will upload!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> *J'enay*, Okay....Since we can't get the black Helix booties... (which now I want even more!)
> 
> I got the Burgundy Super Charged Booties instead!!!





I know, she offered me those, too. I'm not sure I want those or the Nikis honestly.


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> I know, she offered me those, too. I'm not sure I want those or the Nikis honestly.



*j'enay*, if you are iffy on them both... you shouldn't get them just for the sake of getting them! get the nude dantes instead!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ready?


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *j'enay*, if you are iffy on them both... you shouldn't get them just for the sake of getting them! get the nude dantes instead!



That is what I am thinking!  What's $400 additional between friends?


----------



## jeshika

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Ready?


----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing.... Brian Atwood Resort *Purple Patent Power* 140mm....

yesterday under my desk at work....







now at home....






now on me!!!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> I know, she offered me those, too. I'm not sure I want those or the Nikis honestly.



 I know... The Niki's just aren't for me...I'd never wear them. But, the supercharged are cute! I actually debated between them & the Helix, so, we'll see when they get here!

I agree.. you can put $208 towards some nude Dantes though!


----------



## lkrp123

*PURPLE POWERS woohooo!!!!!!!! * :afrocool:


----------



## jeshika

*Bella *i officially hatechu...

_i do not need the purple powers, i do not need the purple powers, i do not need the purple powers..._

OMG  they are GORGY on you, *Bella*!!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Bella* they are stunning. The colour is amazing and I love that the patent leather wraps the whole way around the heel!!!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> I know... The Niki's just aren't for me...I'd never wear them. But, the supercharged are cute! I actually debated between them & the Helix, so, we'll see when they get here!
> 
> I agree.. you can put $208 towards some nude Dantes though!



I'm really glad this ended up working out for you. 

Yes, that is what I think I'm going to do! That or some Maniacs! 



lkrp123 said:


> *PURPLE POWERS woohooo!!!!!!!! * :afrocool:


----------



## BellaShoes

^The super cool dude came out for the powers!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone notice my 'full conversion'?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much lkrp, jeshika (who by the way, must have these!) and jenay!


----------



## lkrp123

New aviiii!!! I was waiting for a time when supercool guy could be used....those are gorgey *Bella*! Seriously, the color is just TDF. And the powers....my new fav shoe!!


----------



## BellaShoes

And here are my *Harrison 140mm's*!!!


----------



## jeshika

whoohooo a CL to BA avatar switchover!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> I'm really glad this ended up working out for you.
> 
> Yes, that is what I think I'm going to do! That or some Maniacs!



Thank you *J*!  I'm sorry they didn't have anything that would have worked...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks lkrp!! I thought these would be a good fit for a new avi 

And LOVE the super cool dude!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> And here are my *Harrison 140mm's*!!!





I love these!! The chains on the heel are just TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> whoohooo a CL to BA avatar switchover!



You led the way my friend in the CL to BA avi swap.. I was just a touch behind


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks again lkrp!!! They are TDF IRL! The craftsmanship is amazing!


----------



## jenayb

Wow. Just wow, *Bella*!


----------



## jeshika

The harrisons are gorgeous! I need THOSE!


----------



## may3545

This thread moves FAST! Bella, goorgeous new additions!


----------



## NANI1972

Egad.... Bella the Purple Power are fab, but those Harrison made my heart skip a beat! Well, I guess I'll have to add those to the list!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks again lkrp!!! They are TDF IRL! The craftsmanship is amazing!



Thanks for the close-up shot of the back...wow. They look amazing!

PS: I like how you match your water-mark to the color of the shoe


----------



## Vendrazi

Wow! Both pairs of shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

This thread... is like... a racecar... 

I feel like if I log off of tPF for even an hour I'll miss, like, 36 pages!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Bella, I'm convinced you work for Brian Atwood. This is marketing genius at work!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *jenay, jeshika, may, NANI, lkrp, vendrazi* and *Sonia*! 



> Bella, I'm convinced you work for Brian Atwood. This is marketing genius at work!!


*Sonia*, if only, I would sure save myself some $$ (and I would have those blasted Smokey Nude Maniacs!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Special Note about Saks....

Ladies, just a heads up, the saks.com website is not posting the correct heel height for many BA's. I bought my Harrison pumps with the impression they were 120mm as the website stated however they are indeed 140mm with a 140mm box. I thought I would check with the Monroe's as well... the saks.com sight shows 100m... they are actually 120mm according to the SA's and box.

If there is a specific heel you want, I suggest calling a Saks and asking for the size off the box.. in both cases it worked in my favor but could you imagine if the Nude Maniacs are actually 140mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> This thread... is like... a racecar...
> 
> I feel like if I log off of tPF for even an hour I'll miss, like, 36 pages!



It is fabulous!! *DC* posted at 5:20am this morning on page 83... tonight we are on page 99! 16 pages and counting


----------



## BellaShoes

Virgina Williams @ Peoples Choice

Smokey Nude Maniacs?


----------



## jeshika

ACK, i missed delivery of my tan maniacs.... grrr...


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Special Note about Saks....
> 
> Ladies, just a heads up, the saks.com website is not posting the correct heel height for many BA's. I bought my Harrison pumps with the impression they were 120mm as the website stated however they are indeed 140mm with a 140mm box. I thought I would check with the Monroe's as well... the saks.com sight shows 100m... they are actually 120mm according to the SA's and box.
> 
> If there is a specific heel you want, I suggest calling a Saks and asking for the size off the box.. in both cases it worked in my favor but could you imagine if the Nude Maniacs are actually 140mm?



The Black Maniacs I got from Saks were 120mm


----------



## NANI1972

I don't see Harrison pump on Saks anymore, guess they sold out of them?


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry *jeshika*... cocopari does require siggy...

*nani*, they went fast once they hit 60%!


----------



## deango

BellaShoes said:


> Virgina Williams @ Peoples Choice
> 
> Smokey Nude Maniacs?



I don't think it is...
Here are some celebs in BAs at People's Choice


----------



## BellaShoes

thanks deango.. hard to tell, could not find the front view


----------



## BellaShoes

Nope... just found another shot, peep toes.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Cocopari sale is at 60%? I thought it was 50%?


----------



## BellaShoes

Don't know who they are on... Donnas (so sad I missed these!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry the above is Lyndsy Fonseca, don;t they look to be 120mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

Mila Kunis


----------



## BellaShoes

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Cocopari sale is at 60%? I thought it was 50%?



Saks... 60% 
CoCoPari... 50%


----------



## jenayb

I can't believe I didn't realize how amazing BAs were til after sale season! Inmost, they've been on my radar for months but....


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Mila Kunis
> 
> www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Mila+Kunis+2011+People+Choice+Awards+Backstage+CqUBZD9H5X7l.jpg



^^what style is that? Zenith...?


----------



## lkrp123

jeshika said:


> ACK, i missed delivery of my tan maniacs.... grrr...



chase down that man in brown!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Jenay*! But you are here now lovely!

Is it odd that we lit up the thread 16 pages during 'business' hours and now... it's dead?


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> ^^what style is that? Zenith...?



Yes! *Zenith*, isn't it fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> chase down that man in brown!



White/Purple..CoCo ships FedEx


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... they are fantastic!!

Mila and her Zeniths again...


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## mrsMP

Btw, Shoe In in Vegas will be getting the Zenith in Rose Gold and Black Patent this Spring ... but, they're only 120mm


----------



## BellaShoes

Really, thanks MrsMP.. any other news for S/S at ShoeIn?


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> White/Purple..CoCo ships FedEx



haha thanks *Bella*! Yes it's fedex. The UPS man and i are pals. He calls me to let me know that i have to be home. haha. I'm having them send it to the fedex store around the corner so i can go pick it up tomorrow night! 

and how FABULOUS are those Zeniths? BA has to reissue them! and the Maniac 140s! *Bella*, can you tell your man BA to get on that?


----------



## mrsMP

Hhhmm.. They'll get about 6 new styles but the only ones I could remember are the Zenith and Dante (in Python and in Black Patent Fishnet)... I can't remember the rest of them and I was driving when I called so I didn't get to write them down.. sorry.. will do a better job next time 

And btw *Bella*, love your Purple Powers! I'm trying really hard not to get them... 

And to *Jes *and the other lady who got the Brown Suede shoes... Congrats!!!  I cant keep up with this thread anymore


----------



## lkrp123

:afrocool: Zenith!!! The ankle strap makes it different, more delicate? I don't know. I like them!




BellaShoes said:


> White/Purple..CoCo ships FedEx



Alright, go get that white/purple man *Jesh*! 



jeshika said:


> haha thanks *Bella*! Yes it's fedex. The UPS man and i are pals. He calls me to let me know that i have to be home. haha. I'm having them send it to the fedex store around the corner so i can go pick it up tomorrow night!
> 
> and how FABULOUS are those Zeniths? BA has to reissue them! and the Maniac 140s! *Bella*, can you tell your man BA to get on that?



I love that!! Man, the FedEx *AND* UPS *AND* mailman all have my cell number. YIKES! (well, my mailman retired so I am working on buttering up the new guy! )


----------



## NANI1972

Just ordered Black Maniac from Saks using a 10% off and free shipping, hey a least I saved a little bit right?


----------



## NANI1972

lkrp123 said:


> :afrocool: Zenith!!! The ankle strap makes it different, more delicate? I don't know. I like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, go get that white/purple man *Jesh*!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that!! Man, the FedEx *AND* UPS *AND* mailman all have my cell number. YIKES! (well, my mailman retired so I am working on buttering up the new guy! )


 

My previous UPS guy at work had my number, but I think he wanted to deliver his own "special package" if you KWIM?  Sorry, hehe, it's late and I'm tired. (But it was the truth!)

Nite Nite all my lovely BA fans.


----------



## may3545

I'm hoping FedEx will deliver my tan maniacs tomorrow! Cocopari shipped on Monday and I'm in norCal.... *crossing fingers*


----------



## jeshika

*may*, they shipped mine express so it should get to you soon!


----------



## deango

Leighton Meester in new BA style!


----------



## lkrp123

NANI1972 said:


> My previous UPS guy at work had my number, but I think he wanted to deliver his own "special package" if you KWIM?  Sorry, hehe, it's late and I'm tired. (But it was the truth!)
> 
> Nite Nite all my lovely BA fans.



 Too funny Nani!!! Good Night!

I don't think these mail guys would get any ideas...I'm always in old sweats, crazy hair, glasses and no makeup, and studying. NOT cute!

oooo I like that new style!


----------



## may3545

I love them! Okay, on my wishlist


----------



## jenayb

*Bella* thank you for posting all the wonderful pics!


----------



## deango

A similar peep-toe style from the Fall 2010 collection is called "Stingray"


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Just ordered Black Maniac from Saks using a 10% off and free shipping, hey a least I saved a little bit right?



Woohoo!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jenayb

deango said:


> A similar peep-toe style from the Fall 2010 collection is called "Stingray"



I have to be honest... I don't much care for this.


----------



## yazziestarr

Vendrazi said:


> So, my Madis arrived...and now come my first ever TPF modeling pics!
> 
> 
> (Turns out there's an art to wearing these heels and then bending over so you can get a pic of yourself in the bathroom mirror with the shoes on...an art I have as yet not mastered. But hopefully you'll get the idea...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, looking at them on Net-A-Porter, I'd thought the heel was silver instead of looking like exotic skin. The actual heel is quite good-looking.
> 
> The shoe looks really big on me, but it doesn't feel that big. (It's a 41, whereas I usually take a 40 in CLs.) The right foot does need to be padded, because apparently it's slightly smaller than the left foot! These are definitely roomier than any of my CL pumps.
> 
> So I'm actually going to ask the class: What do you think? Should I keep them? Do they look okay? Would the apparent gap at the back drive you nuts?


I thought they were silver too in the pics but wow...just wow! I love that the snake skin heel has the cut out detail. As long as the gap isnt uncomfortable keep them. I was too busy looking at how pretty they were to notice the gap. i always have the problem that I have to pad 1 shoe and not the other. 



icecreamom said:


> The Elisas shipped today  crossing fingers!


crossing fingers too for you!



BellaShoes said:


> And here are my *Harrison 140mm's*!!!


The purple power are gorgy but these I wanted to reach into my computer and grab. the color with the chain so freakin hot! love love love them! 



deango said:


> Leighton Meester in new BA style!


Ok I NEEED these! though they seem to fit her foot funny.

Today moved so fast I went back more than 15 pages to make sure I didnt miss something


----------



## yazziestarr

i liked the sting rays but didnt love the color combos in the style. Im lovin the color of the pumps though


----------



## yazziestarr

Nude Dantes estimated delivery... jan 6! woohoo!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> Nude Dantes estimated delivery... jan 6! woohoo!



  

Saks!! You stock a 39 online right now, you hear me!? SAKS!?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> And here are my *Harrison 140mm's*!!!


 OMG Bella those are amazing!!! so sexy n fierce!!!


----------



## mrsMP

Hey ladies, what do you think of this: ??????

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...46D&Ntt=brian+atwood+chance&N=0&bmUID=iRpMsEqhttp://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+4294954305&bmUID=iRpulQu


----------



## jenayb

^^ That just goes to the main page.


----------



## mrsMP

I just updated it.. how about now? 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...46D&Ntt=brian+atwood+chance&N=0&bmUID=iRpMsEq


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## jeshika

mrsMP said:


> Hey ladies, what do you think of this: ??????
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...46D&Ntt=brian+atwood+chance&N=0&bmUID=iRpMsEq



Click Here

When the link is copied, it gets truncated. I linked it manually.


----------



## jenayb

^ Still just goes to the main page for me.

Ok, what is it we are trying to look at!?


----------



## mrsMP

Aaawww... Well.. the BA Chance ankle boots is on sale - 60% off! I wanna get them in camel... But not so sure about it... Any thoughts?  TIA


----------



## jenayb

Saks' search function isn't working...??


----------



## yazziestarr

ya somethings up it keeps sending me to the main page


----------



## jenayb

I know what booties you mean though and yes I like them in black!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella- *the Harrisons and Purple Powers are gorgeous!!!!!!! 

I love the style Leighton is wearing!!!!!

Ok ladies, they finally arrived! I know you've all seen them a few times now but here are my black Dantes


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous *dezy*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mrsMP said:


> Btw, Shoe In in Vegas will be getting the Zenith in Rose Gold and Black Patent this Spring ... but, they're only 120mm


 
Just wondering are the Zenith basically Maniacs with an ankle strap? 

thank you *jeshika! *


----------



## Posh23

Hi everyone... I'm brand new here and to BA and I need a bit of help.  I am desperately searching for the infamous Drama 140s in either a 39 or 38.5. Do any if you know where I can find them???  I'm willing to pay extra $ for shipping to the US. Thank you all!!


----------



## deango

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wondering are the Zenith basically Maniacs with an ankle strap?


That's correct.  But I've never seen it in the 120 version


----------



## deango




----------



## maggiesze1

^ Wow! The Zeniths are Gorgeous!! Now, I really want a pair too!!


----------



## sophinette007

*Bella!* Congrats for your wonderful Harisson and Purple Power! I love your modelling pic! You never disapoint! Perfect! Mine are on their way now.

*Dezy!* Wow the Dante are amazing on you! You really making me want a pair! These are perfect and thanks for the modelling pic! Congrats!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bella- *the Harrisons and Purple Powers are gorgeous!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the style Leighton is wearing!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, they finally arrived! I know you've all seen them a few times now but here are my black Dantes


----------



## sophinette007

Do you know Ladies if Coco Pari ships international? It is possible to email them because I am better at writing English than speaking(my accent is horrible). They never respond to the email address that shows on their website....Do you have another email address where it is possible to reach them? Many thanks in advance!

Wow this thread is moving too fast for me ^^
I love the Nude Zenith 140and the new style seen on Leighton Meester!!!!


----------



## hafflet

Love it too : )


----------



## NANI1972

deango said:


> Leighton Meester in new BA style!


 

MMMhMMM, I love these! The color is fab!

*Dezy*- You Dantes look smokin' hawt on you! love them.


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bella- *the Harrisons and Purple Powers are gorgeous!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the style Leighton is wearing!!!!!
> 
> Ok ladies, they finally arrived! I know you've all seen them a few times now but here are my black Dantes


 
Black Dantes will someday be mine!  Love your pics!  Congrats!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Hi everyone,
I've been lurking this thread for the past few weeks and it has landed me with 3 new BA's in just a month's span! I have the nude maniacs 120, and just ordered and received the cognac maniacs 140 and black patent maniac 140. I LOVE them and BA's are most def more comfortable than most of my CLs! 

However, I don't go out much and pretty much only wear my shoes to work. I work in a business casual environment and have worn my CLs (I don't own any higher than 120) to work and they get ALOT off attn. But I'm a little apprehensive about wearing the 140 maniacs to work. Do you feel they are office appropriate or they are just too high? I don't want to have to sell them since they were at an AWESOME pricepoint but I don't want to keep them if I won't get much wear...

Bella - LOVE LOVE LOVE all of your new additions! The back of the Harrisons are TDF!


----------



## NANI1972

^I think the 140 are appropriate for work. I would just be sure to wear them with something a little on the conservative side so it is not overly done.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, I have been thinking this morning, after seeing all the pics of celebs wearing BA. I hope the price doesn't start sky rocketing due to the popularity his designs are now gaining.  I would be a little sad because the prices are reasonable for a great shoe, KWIM?


----------



## Miss_Q

deango said:


> Leighton Meester in new BA style!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, I have been thinking this morning, after seeing all the pics of celebs wearing BA. I hope the price doesn't start sky rocketing due to the popularity his designs are now gaining. I would be a little sad because the prices are reasonable for a great shoe, KWIM?


 
ITA!  I have been worried about the same thing!  The Nude Smoke Maniacs from Fall 2009 retailed for $520 at Saks and I think they were $525 at Intermix.  

Original Nude Smoke Saks link here: http://******/ib6r8D

Bergdorf Goodman sold black calf hair Maniacs this past Fall (2010) for $575: http://******/fmPZSQ

Saks currently lists Maniac 120 for $580 (!) While NAP lists Maniac 140 for $535 - Let's hope NAP sets the trend by keeping them within "reason."


----------



## batwoodfan

matchesfashion.com has suede Brian Atwood "Miri" boots on sale for £298 ($462) They only have size EU40.5

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-atwood-BRI-W-MIRI-140CACHEM-shoes-GREY/19827


----------



## batwoodfan

Another Brian Atwood sale shoe at Matches - IDK the name of this one and I have hunted to find it... oh well. It is a "purple velvet snakeskin-effect platform peep-toe ankle strap with gold leather trim" pump... that's a mouthful! Available in EU37.5 38.5 39 40 41 £198 ($307): http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-atwood-BRI-W-FEMMEFATALE-12-shoes-PINK/19823


----------



## yazziestarr

* Dezy *the dantes are gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

batwoodfan said:


> brianatwood.com is completely unresponsive, that is if you can even get an email through to them.  My emails are always returned unsent...
> 
> I predict some big changes this year with the Brian Atwood company given that he is starting a diffusion line (B Brian Atwood) and is explanding into RTW...  Maybe we can get some better communication going in 2011...




I'm replying to a post on page 93! This thread is moving so fast and it's so hard to keep up!

Yep, it's probably wishful thinking to place a special order with them. But I really hope it's possible. I'm dying to get a pair of Drama pumps! :cry:

*Bella*, congrats on the Power and Harrison pumps! They look gorgeous on you and I love your new avatar!

*dezy*, the Dante looks amazing on you! Can't wait to see outfit pics!


----------



## batwoodfan

Last find @ Matches - Black Brian Atwood "Elli" lace-up sandals - EU39 40.5 - £359 ($556): http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...n-atwood-BRI-X-ELLI-100SILK-shoes-BLACK/37742


----------



## jeshika

xboobielicousx said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been lurking this thread for the past few weeks and it has landed me with 3 new BA's in just a month's span! I have the nude maniacs 120, and just ordered and received the cognac maniacs 140 and black patent maniac 140. I LOVE them and BA's are most def more comfortable than most of my CLs!
> 
> However, I don't go out much and pretty much only wear my shoes to work. I work in a business casual environment and have worn my CLs (I don't own any higher than 120) to work and they get ALOT off attn. But I'm a little apprehensive about wearing the 140 maniacs to work. Do you feel they are office appropriate or they are just too high? I don't want to have to sell them since they were at an AWESOME pricepoint but I don't want to keep them if I won't get much wear...
> 
> Bella - LOVE LOVE LOVE all of your new additions! The back of the Harrisons are TDF!



with my superhigh heels (140 is superhigh to me), i usually wear them with pants first so nobody really sees how high they are and then once they get used to the height... i break out the skirts (and wolfords now in this awful coooold). like *NANI *says, as long as you look tasteful, 140mm can be work appropriate. Look at *Bella*! She's rocking her 140s at work all the time!


----------



## batwoodfan

hazeltt said:


> I'm replying to a post on page 93! This thread is moving so fast and it's so hard to keep up!
> 
> Yep, it's probably wishful thinking to place a special order with them. But I really hope it's possible. I'm dying to get a pair of Drama pumps! :cry:


 
What's your shoe size? - we can keep an eye out for you... maybe add a signature to your posts that lists what your searching for...


----------



## ms piggy

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I need to **NOT** check this thread so often!!!
> 
> I called BG about the Drama heels that glossgal posted. So..... it just happens that they are a 37.5 (which works) and they are 50% off (which works). I live in CA so I don't get charged tax (which works for me).
> 
> So.... I bought it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $330 is a great price. I'm elated. Thanks for enabling me again. Now, I need to stop. Seriously.



This thread is like a bullet train! You're so lucky Sonia!! I've been wishing for the Drama 120 as I can't do higher. And 37.5 is my size. Wow! I don't think I'll ever find mine.


----------



## hazeltt

Minka Kelly in suede Maniac pumps


----------



## hazeltt

batwoodfan said:


> What's your shoe size? - we can keep an eye out for you... maybe add a signature to your posts that lists what your searching for...




Will do! My usual size is 36, so I'm thinking 36 in the 120mm and 36.5 in the 140mm.


----------



## deango

The name of Leighton's shoes is "Elle"


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*deango- *thank you so much! I think I want Rose Gold Zeniths instead of the Maniacs, just need to find out the price! 




sophinette007 said:


> *Dezy!* Wow the Dante are amazing on you! You really making me want a pair! These are perfect and thanks for the modelling pic! Congrats!


 
thank you *sophie!!!*



NANI1972 said:


> MMMhMMM, I love these! The color is fab!
> 
> *Dezy*- You Dantes look smokin' hawt on you! love them.


 
*nani- *thank you!!!!



batwoodfan said:


> Black Dantes will someday be mine! Love your pics! Congrats!


thank you!!!



yazziestarr said:


> * Dezy *the dantes are gorgeous!


 
thank you *yazzie! *



hazeltt said:


> *dezy*, the Dante looks amazing on you! Can't wait to see outfit pics!


thank you *hazel! *


----------



## batwoodfan

hazeltt said:


> Will do! My usual size is 36, so I'm thinking 36 in the 120mm and 36.5 in the 140mm.


 
Good call - definitely size up .5 in the 140mm

*Bella* - did you go TTS in the 120mm Drama?


----------



## jenayb

ms piggy said:


> This thread is like a bullet train! You're so lucky Sonia!! I've been wishing for the Drama 120 as I can't do higher. And 37.5 is my size. Wow! I don't think I'll ever find mine.


 
You will find them, I promise! It may take some time, but it will happen!


----------



## Dukeprincess

xboobielicousx said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been lurking this thread for the past few weeks and it has landed me with 3 new BA's in just a month's span! I have the nude maniacs 120, and just ordered and received the cognac maniacs 140 and black patent maniac 140. I LOVE them and BA's are most def more comfortable than most of my CLs!
> 
> However, I don't go out much and pretty much only wear my shoes to work. I work in a business casual environment and have worn my CLs (I don't own any higher than 120) to work and they get ALOT off attn. But I'm a little apprehensive about wearing the 140 maniacs to work. Do you feel they are office appropriate or they are just too high? I don't want to have to sell them since they were at an AWESOME pricepoint but I don't want to keep them if I won't get much wear...
> 
> Bella - LOVE LOVE LOVE all of your new additions! The back of the Harrisons are TDF!


 
Personally, I am going to have to disagree and say that a 140mm shoe is too high for work.  Mind you, I am basing this solely on the fact that I am an attorney at a large, conservative firm.  I pretty much get away with wearing things that most people can't just because I try to pull it off in a classy, yet tasteful (and business appropriate) way.  If I were you, I'd stick to the 120s, or maybe wear the 140s with pants.  JMO.


----------



## jeshika

Just spoke with cocopari... For anyone that's looking, the smallest size that they have left in the tan maniac 140s is a 39.5. They also don't ship internationally.


----------



## NANI1972

^They have 39.5, 40 and 40.5, hehe obviously I called too.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, *Dezy*, your Dantes are absolutely incredible on you! Congrats on your newest BA's as well as your patience!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you very much Jeshika! That's so useful!


jeshika said:


> Just spoke with cocopari... For anyone that's looking, the smallest size that they have left in the tan maniac 140s is a 39.5. They also don't ship internationally.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *adctd* and *sophinette*..

*Sophinette*, your best bet is to call or have someone call for you

*xboobie*, congrats and welcome to our obsession!


----------



## lmac408

Does anyone know where to find Zeniths in any color? I'm looking for Red but I'd probably take anything. Thanks


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you for the Intel! Wow I am in Love again! I love the color and the back of the shoe!!!! Where could we find these gorgy shoes????



deango said:


> The name of Leighton's shoes is "Elle"


----------



## BellaShoes

*xboobie*, I wear 140mm to my office. As the ladies said, it is all about 'how' you wear them. Keep the outfit simple.


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> with my superhigh heels (140 is superhigh to me), i usually wear them with pants first so nobody really sees how high they are and then once they get used to the height... i break out the skirts (and wolfords now in this awful coooold). like *NANI *says, as long as you look tasteful, 140mm can be work appropriate. Look at *Bella*! She's rocking her 140s at work all the time!




Yes, and I am 5' 10 1/2 without shoes so rocking a 140mm is not an easy fete without turning heads. I order longer slacks from VS (36 inseam) and off I go!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Good call - definitely size up .5 in the 140mm
> 
> *Bella* - did you go TTS in the 120mm Drama?



Yes, TTS in my 120mm's


----------



## BellaShoes

Our thread is bursting at the seams!!!


----------



## NANI1972

*Bella*- Just so you know.....You have driven me to the point of obbsession with having to have a pair of Harrison now.


----------



## BellaShoes

I wish there was a 'bookmark' feature on the forum so I know where I left off in our supersonic thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wearing my Dramas 120mm today...


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> *Bella*- Just so you know.....You have driven me to the point of obbsession with having to have a pair of Harrison now.



Me? 

My job is done here


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Bella*, your Purple Powers look fantastic on you!!!   Ahhh, and I'm DYING over the Harrisons!!! 

*Dezy*, loooove the black Dantes on you!!! 

I hate to ask again, but maybe no one saw it haha, because this thread is like a freakin bullet train ... does anyone know if the Rose Gold Dantes will be a rose gold metallic leather, or a rose gold patent leather?   TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* forgot to say congrats on the new avatar!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Wow, *Dezy*, your Dantes are absolutely incredible on you! Congrats on your newest BA's as well as your patience!


 
Thank you honey! 

*fiery- *thank you! I don't know the answer about the Rose Gold, just know I want them 

btw ladies, I had searched for a picture yesterday and it was on pg.48, it is now on page 100. This thread is moving ridiculously fast!


----------



## sophinette007

I am very interested in the Nude Zenith 140 
Any intel where to find these amazing shoes? 
Do you know if they will be some more update for the spring collection on saks, Footcandy and co? I wish they could have some more choice of BA!


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> I am very interested in the Nude Zenith 140
> Any intel where to find these amazing shoes?
> Do you know if they will be some more update for the spring collection on saks, Footcandy and co? I wish they could have some more choice of BA!



it would seem the nude zenith 140, like the nude maniac 140, has gone in the way of the dinosaurs... :tumbleweed:


----------



## boxermomof2

Has anyone seen the orange IRL? Are they way out there? I was thinking it would be a great summer color. 
I have 120 nude maniac and love how comfy these heels are and would like another color.


----------



## batwoodfan

sophinette007 said:


> I am very interested in the Nude Zenith 140
> Any intel where to find these amazing shoes?
> Do you know if they will be some more update for the spring collection on saks, Footcandy and co? I wish they could have some more choice of BA!


 
I think the last time the Zenith was produced was Resort 09 and Fall 09 - according to our tpf intel, the Zenith will be back this spring in Rose Gold (as seen on the Victoria Beckham Collection runway). I forget who will be stocking the Zenith pump, was it Shoe In at the Wynn Las Vegas?

Attached are pics from Resort 09 (Tan Patent) and Fall 09 (Metallic)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

few pages back it was mentioned that Shoe In will be getting the Zenith in 120.


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   Haha, I'm with you there, I think I need them no matter what! 





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you honey!
> 
> *fiery- thank you! I don't know the answer about the Rose Gold, just know I want them *
> 
> btw ladies, I had searched for a picture yesterday and it was on pg.48, it is now on page 100. This thread is moving ridiculously fast!


----------



## sophinette007

Thank you Jess, Batwoodfan and Dezy! I don't understand why the Nude 140 is not part of the classic collection...
I hope in the future more stores will stock some BA....


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Ladies!  Last night I tried to ask for opinions on these boots and I couldn't get the Saks link to work.. so I just attached a pic below... 

*What do you ladies think? * they're on sale for 60% off... TIA


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Anyone looking for the Harrison Chain Pump in a size 38.5? 

Great price from an amazing tpf-er! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220720786577


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mrsMP said:


> Hi Ladies! Last night I tried to ask for opinions on these boots and I couldn't get the Saks link to work.. so I just attached a pic below...
> 
> *What do you ladies think? *they're on sale for 60% off... TIA


 
honestly, I don't think they are anything special. If you need a boot in that color then go for it. but otherwise, I think you can find something way cuter. hope that helps


----------



## NANI1972

Whaaaa?Why is this lovely TPFer selling them?! They look fantastic on her!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *fiery*!!

Yes, *batwoodfan*... it was time for an update!


----------



## batwoodfan

sophinette007 said:


> Thank you Jess, Batwoodfan and Dezy! I don't understand why the Nude 140 is not part of the classic collection...
> I hope in the future more stores will stock some BA....


 
ITA! Brian even tweeted *Bella* that they make Nude Maniac 140 every season but I don't think he realizes how impossible they are to find!


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Hi Ladies! Last night I tried to ask for opinions on these boots and I couldn't get the Saks link to work.. so I just attached a pic below...
> 
> *What do you ladies think? *they're on sale for 60% off... TIA


 
I like them, but curious how that color looks on the foot - Anne Hathaway wore them in black patent on the cover of Gotham Mag recently (and wore black patent Maniacs in the fashion editorial)


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> ITA! Brian even tweeted *Bella* that they make Nude Maniac 140 every season but I don't think he realizes how impossible they are to find!


 
Hey! I forgot about that!! So that makes it 3 tweets from the man!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Hey! I forgot about that!! So that makes it 3 tweets from the man!


----------



## jenayb

Hi, hi hi. 

I just got back from Nordstrom and took a little peek at the look book. :ninja:

Most notably, they are expecting (anytime from now to 2/1) the Maniac in black, orange, purple (like *Bella's* Powers! I die!), nude, and....... ROSE GOLD!!  The rose gold Maniacs are only $595! I die again!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Hi, hi hi.
> 
> I just got back from Nordstrom and took a little peek at the look book. :ninja:
> 
> Most notably, they are expecting (anytime from now to 2/1) the Maniac in black, orange, purple (like *Bella's* Powers! I die!), nude, and....... ROSE GOLD!!  The rose gold Maniacs are only $595! I die again!


 
Awesome spy work *J'enay*!  Any idea if they will be 120 or 140?  Nordstrom Scottsdale, right?  Thanks!


----------



## sophinette007

Wow Thanks for the Intel!



jenaywins said:


> Hi, hi hi.
> 
> I just got back from Nordstrom and took a little peek at the look book. :ninja:
> 
> Most notably, they are expecting (anytime from now to 2/1) the Maniac in black, orange, purple (like *Bella's* Powers! I die!), nude, and....... ROSE GOLD!!  The rose gold Maniacs are only $595! I die again!


----------



## xoxoCat

jenaywins said:


> Hi, hi hi.
> 
> I just got back from Nordstrom and took a little peek at the look book. :ninja:
> 
> Most notably, they are expecting (anytime from now to 2/1) the Maniac in black, orange, purple (like *Bella's* Powers! I die!), nude, and....... ROSE GOLD!!  The rose gold Maniacs are only $595! I die again!


 
I wonder if the orange looks as good IRL as they do online...they look like such a fun color for a pump and perfect for summer!!!

Cat


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Hi, hi hi.
> 
> I just got back from Nordstrom and took a little peek at the look book. :ninja:
> 
> Most notably, they are expecting (anytime from now to 2/1) the Maniac in black, orange, purple (like *Bella's* Powers! I die!), nude, and....... ROSE GOLD!!  The rose gold Maniacs are only $595! I die again!


 
woohhhooo thank you *jenaywins! *


----------



## jenayb

You're welcome, ladies. 

*batwood*, that is not just Scottsdale -it is company wide.


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> You're welcome, ladies.
> 
> *batwood*, that is not just Scottsdale -it is company wide.


 
great news!  120 or 140?  Thanks *J'enay!*


----------



## batwoodfan

More Brian Atwood *SALES* updates!

http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood-en

"Maniac" Leopard 140mm on sale for 259 Euros - only size 41 available (*Vendrazi* or *Duke*?)
"Maniac" in Bordeaux Suede on sale for 389 Euros - 41 39 38.5 37.5 36
"Helix" in Black Suede on sale for 560 Euros - 41 40 39.5 39 38 37 36.5 36


----------



## batwoodfan

*lmac* did you ever take pics of your Olive Maniac 120s from Intermix?
*xboobie* did you ever take pics of your Nude Maniac 120s from Madison?


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> great news! 120 or 140? Thanks *J'enay!*


 
I *believe* they are the 120mm. There was  a size 40 in-store today that was definitely a 120mm so that is what I am going by.


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> More Brian Atwood *SALES* updates!
> 
> http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood-en
> 
> "Maniac" Leopard 140mm on sale for 259 Euros - only size 41 available (*Vendrazi* or *Duke*?)
> "Maniac" in Bordeaux Suede on sale for 389 Euros - 41 39 38.5 37.5 36
> "Helix" in Black Suede on sale for 560 Euros - 41 40 39.5 39 38 37 36.5 36


 


Now I am SUPER pissed that my order for the Helix was cancelled!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Anyone looking for the Harrison Chain Pump in a size 38.5?
> 
> Great price from an amazing tpf-er!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220720786577


 
Gone....


----------



## BellaShoes

Nice work *Jenay*!! Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

^ You're welcome.

Dangit!! I bookmarked that seller's auctions last night. Why didn't I check them today!?


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Now I am SUPER pissed that my order for the Helix was cancelled!



Me too 

Super charged is not helix!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> Me too
> 
> Super charged is not helix!!!!!!!!


 
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Hi, hi hi.
> 
> I just got back from Nordstrom and took a little peek at the look book. :ninja:
> 
> Most notably, they are expecting (anytime from now to 2/1) the Maniac in black, orange, purple (like *Bella's* Powers! I die!), nude, and....... ROSE GOLD!!  The rose gold Maniacs are only $595! I die again!



you da best *J*!!!!!! ROSE GOLD FEVER!


----------



## yazziestarr

there is a pair of helix up on NAP 39.5 $265.60
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81115

The harrisons are gone already...damn my decision making skills!!!


----------



## lkrp123

jeshika said:


> it would seem the nude zenith 140, like the nude maniac 140, has gone in the way of the dinosaurs... :tumbleweed:



I hope not!!!!!! Mr. A/suppliers/whoever needs to get on those Zeniths...I really want a pair.


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> there is a pair of helix up on NAP 39.5 $265.60
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81115
> 
> The harrisons are gone already...damn my decision making skills!!!



GO *JENAY* GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Geeeeeeeeeet them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> GO *JENAY* GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Geeeeeeeeeet them!!!!!!!!!


 
:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! STEAL! Go Jenay!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## NANI1972

Yay Jenay! Go get girrrrl!


----------



## jeshika

Good job, *J*!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

ITEM TOTAL $ 265.60 
TAXES $ 0.00 
DUTIES $ 0.00 
SHIPPING $ 12.50 
TOTAL $ 278.10


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:





I just clicked on the link...and they were off!! 

I hope they ship!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jenayb

And this, in case anyone was wondering, is why I have my debit card # memorized.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> there is a pair of helix up on NAP 39.5 $265.60
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81115


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> And this, in case anyone was wondering, is why I have my debit card # memorized.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Gone....


 
Is that $$$ going towards another BA purchase or back in the coffers?


----------



## jenayb




----------



## NANI1972

Anyone here bid on these!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Brian-Atwoo...63879?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18651c67


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> ITEM TOTAL $ 265.60
> TAXES $ 0.00
> DUTIES $ 0.00
> SHIPPING $ 12.50
> TOTAL $ 278.10


 
That has to have been the fastest tpf update/purchase/update I have ever seen - CONGRATS *J'ENAY*!!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

Damn, Jenay, what's your BA body count now?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone here bid on these!?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Brian-Atwoo...63879?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18651c67


 
Are those a CocoPari resale - they did have that exact same pair/heel height!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> That has to have been the fastest tpf update/purchase/update I have ever seen - CONGRATS *J'ENAY*!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Confirmed Shoe In, Vegas will be receiving the *Rose Gold Zenith 120mm $640 *between now and March.


----------



## jenayb

Vendrazi said:


> Damn, Jenay, what's your BA body count now?


 
Hehe. I think only 2 at this point honestly! My EW order was cancelled, waiting on Intermix for the black patent Dante, now Net-A-Porter for the Helix and, ehem, the nude Dante soon I think depending on how the black patent feel. 

I'm trying DESPERATELY to stay the H out of Saks today.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Is that $$$ going towards another BA purchase or back in the coffers?


 
They were purchased out of desperation because 'the seller'  could not find her size.. once the 'seller' recieved her real size from Saks Monday... they needed to find a new properly sized home...which they certainly have


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Confirmed Shoe In, Vegas will be receiving the *Rose Gold Zenith 120mm $640 *between now and March.


 
$640... could have been worse...  I guess the cost of a BA ankle strap is something like $60 or so...


----------



## yazziestarr

YAY *Jenay*!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> They were purchased out of desperation because 'the seller'  could not find her size.. once the 'seller' recieved her real size from Saks Monday... they needed to find a new properly sized home...which they certainly have


 
Thank goodness this 'seller' got it all ironed out and yet remains a member of the "chain-gang!"


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> $640... could have been worse... I guess the cost of a BA ankle strap is something like $60 or so...


 
That was my same guess when chatting with *Dezy* this morning $640 same as Dante...still unbelievable when you think CL is charging $1400 for some...


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Thank goodness this 'seller' got it all ironed out and yet remains a member of the "chain-gang!"


 
The 'seller' is quite happy as is the lucky 38.5 buyer


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> And this, in case anyone was wondering, is why I have my debit card # memorized.


 
Same with me!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> That was my same guess when chatting with *Dezy* this morning $640 same as Dante...still unbelievable when you think CL is charging $1400 for some...


 


Even BA's exotics seem to be under $1k whereas with CL you are absolutely guaranteed $1100+ right off the bat for even a stitch of reptile...


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Thank goodness this 'seller' got it all ironed out and yet remains a member of the "chain-gang!"



Chain-gang! 

$640...alright. not too bad...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone happen to know how much the Zenith will be? You know, for research purposes....


----------



## jenayb

^ $640


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *jenay!* Do I pre-order or not that is the question....


----------



## batwoodfan

The "Helix" club... congrats again *J'enay*!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

batwoodfan said:


> More Brian Atwood *SALES* updates!
> 
> http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood-en
> 
> "Maniac" Leopard 140mm on sale for 259 Euros - only size 41 available (*Vendrazi* or *Duke*?)
> "Maniac" in Bordeaux Suede on sale for 389 Euros - 41 39 38.5 37.5 36
> "Helix" in Black Suede on sale for 560 Euros - 41 40 39.5 39 38 37 36.5 36


 

Oooohhhh.  I am pretending I did not see this.  I was just really bad today, so I need to attempt to be good.


----------



## jenayb

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *jenay!* Do I pre-order or not that is the question....


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> The "Helix" club... congrats again *J'enay*!!!


 


Thank you for posting those pics!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooohhhh. I am pretending I did not see this. I was just really bad today, so I need to attempt to be good.


 
I could be wrong, but Maniac *140* pumps on sale for $337 - this will probably be one of the LAST time you will ever see this style so affordable now that CocoPari's stock is almost fully depleted...


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Thank you for posting those pics!!!


 
I LOVE seeing celebs wearing the same shoes I have... it's a weird yet fun validation of money well spent!  (even better validation when you get 'em for a CRAZY sale price like you did)!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I can't wear 140s *batwoodfan!* I will fall flat on my face.    I wish I could though, there are a pair of black Maniac 140s in a 41 on eBay that need to go away and stop laughing at me!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the Helix with black tights!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> I LOVE seeing celebs wearing the same shoes I have... it's a weird yet fun validation of money well spent! (even better validation when you get 'em for a CRAZY sale price like you did)!


 
I agree 100%!!!


----------



## lkrp123

:censor: I still would like a little Helix in my life..


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> :censor: I still would like a little Helix in my life..


 


It will happen!! Who would have expected them to randomly pop up on Net-A-Porter?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Is Shoe-In getting the Zenith 120 in black or just rose gold?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Gone....


 
YAY!!!!!



batwoodfan said:


> Thank goodness this 'seller' got it all ironed out and yet remains a member of the "chain-gang!"


 
lol 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *jenay!* Do I pre-order or not that is the question....


 
YES *Duke *you do, this thread has made me lose all self control. DH will not be pleased lol


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Are those a CocoPari resale - they did have that exact same pair/heel height!


  CoCoPari had these! Wah! I want some!


----------



## amusedcleo

Dukeprincess said:


> Is Shoe-In getting the Zenith 120 in black or just rose gold?


 

The Shoe In is also getting black patent Zenith (120).  And for any who were interested, the rose gold Zenith size 38.5 and 39 have already been presold....and was told they rarely get double sizes.


----------



## may3545

Oy I missed the FedEx guy since I was at work. I'm going to pick it up at the station tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## batwoodfan

amusedcleo said:


> The Shoe In is also getting black patent Zenith (120). And for any who were interested, the rose gold Zenith size 38.5 and 39 have already been presold....and was told they rarely get double sizes.


 
*Duke!*  Call and get yours before it's too late!


----------



## batwoodfan

may3545 said:


> Oy I missed the FedEx guy since I was at work. I'm going to pick it up at the station tomorrow afternoon!


 
Ugh - that stinks!  Can't wait to see pics of your tan Maniac 140s tomorrow!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> CoCoPari had these! Wah! I want some!


 
What about the Lavender 120mm version?  Call Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) about pre-selling them ($272)!


----------



## may3545

batwoodfan said:


> Ugh - that stinks!  Can't wait to see pics of your tan Maniac 140s tomorrow!!!




Thanks!!! I'm so itching to have them! Maybe I'll wear them to Vegas this weekend. Or is it a bad idea to break in new shoes while in Vegas (lots of walking....)?


----------



## jenayb

may3545 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm so itching to have them! Maybe I'll wear them to Vegas this weekend. Or is it a bad idea to break in new shoes while in Vegas (lots of walking....)?


 


Bad idea.


----------



## BellaShoes

amusedcleo said:


> The Shoe In is also getting black patent Zenith (120).  And for any who were interested, the *rose gold Zenith size 38.5 and 39* have already been presold....and was told they rarely get double sizes.



 I know to who!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

Sorry if this has already been posted but as fast as this thread is moving its hard to keep up!  NAP has Donna in black size 38.5 for $230.40.  

I have them in nude and they are gorgeous!


----------



## may3545

jenaywins said:


> Bad idea.



I know but soooo tempting to wear them already! Fine, I'll settle with visiting Shoe In at the Wynn hehehehee....


----------



## BellaShoes

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! Missed the Donna!


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone have the link to the intermixx sale for the Helix or another site so I can try to get a price match? Please PM it to me!


----------



## NANI1972

amusedcleo said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but as fast as this thread is moving its hard to keep up! NAP has Donna in black size 38.5 for $230.40.
> 
> I have them in nude and they are gorgeous!


 

Hi amusedcleo! Not my size but thanks for the info!


----------



## BellaShoes

No one had them as low as Elysewalker... I do not think?


----------



## amusedcleo

BellaShoes said:


> I know to who!!!


 Bella, my sister (babyontheway), told me it must have been you!!!


----------



## gloss_gal

BellaShoes said:


> Wearing my Dramas 120mm today...


 
Drama's are 120s or did they also come in 140?  Good to know, need to be specific in my search.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Gloss_gal*.. they came in both heels 120mm and 140mm

*amuse*! I did not know you are *Baby's* sister! Yep... me and a partner in crime who shalt not be named should she wish to remain anonymous :ninja:


----------



## xboobielicousx

For those that own the Dantes, Dramas etc, are they as comfortable as the Maniacs?  So far I only own the maniacs , both 120 and 140 ...120 is super comfy and 140 is just ok as far as comfort wise...How do the other styles compare?


----------



## jeshika

Comfort level for me
Maniac > Drama > Dante


----------



## sharbear508

I just became obsessed with Brian Atwood, and I'm dying for the Harrisons and Dramas on sale!! Am I entirely too late?


----------



## BellaShoes

*sharbear*...Dramas... probably but Harrison's you may get lucky!

*xboobie*... hmmm, Drama120mm, Maniac, Dante, Fiona... but that is keeping in mind any of the styles I just named I can go ALL day in too.


----------



## sharbear508

^ Thanks BellaShoes! Any tips as to where I might find them?


----------



## yazziestarr

Nude dantes were too small, but not to worry replacement pair ordered and on its way!


----------



## BellaShoes

Harrison? Keep refreshing the links to Saks and NM.com....


----------



## ms piggy

jenaywins said:


> You will find them, I promise! It may take some time, but it will happen!


 
Thank you! I will need only the 120s for any style.  Too bad the Power is 140 only.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow the Maniac 140mm in Lime Green are down to 35 and 40 on NAP... very popular!


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> Nude dantes were too small, but not to worry replacement pair ordered and on its way!



Another Nude Dante I hope?


----------



## BellaShoes

sharbear508 said:


> ^ Thanks BellaShoes! Any tips as to where I might find them?



Two pair on eBay of the Grey Harrison Pump for $629 Sz 38 and 40

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-HA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item519722456a#ht_2363wt_907


----------



## ms piggy

BellaShoes said:


> I wish there was a 'bookmark' feature on the forum so I know where I left off in our supersonic thread!


 
You can do so by going on the *first* page of the thread and click the "View First Unread" on the top of the first post. This should bring you to when you last left off (as long as the duration is not more than a few days).


----------



## yazziestarr

oh yes hehe, replacing the size not the style.


----------



## BellaShoes

ms piggy said:


> you can do so by going on the *first* page of the thread and click the "view first unread" on the top of the first post. This should bring you to when you last left off (as long as the duration is not more than a few days).



brilliant!


----------



## ms piggy

Those purple Power are stunning on you *Bella*! Too bad they are 140. Any idea if they do 120?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks MsPiggy, I have only heard of the 140mm in the Power but the Maniac in 120mm/Purple is coming to Nordstrom!


----------



## ms piggy

Great! I will check if On Pedder is getting any purple in.


----------



## NANI1972

Can someone please tell me why NAP European sale is not the same prices for them same items as the U.S. sale? Would they price match against each other?


----------



## jenayb

*ms piggy*, I think that you should give 140 a try.  What have you got to lose?

*Bella* - yes and they are stunning even in the crappy look book pic!!!  
(I need your vibrating excited nuts smiley to truly reflect how excited I am for those shoes!)


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Can someone please tell me why NAP European sale is not the same prices for them same items as the U.S. sale? Would they price match against each other?



I noticed that, too...  

Maybe because they both carry different styles and perhaps the UK sale hasn't had as many cuts...?


----------



## lkrp123

^^Speaking of NAP UK

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81113


----------



## ms piggy

I tried the Santana in 140 and I could barely walk! I hardly even wear my CL in 100 or higher without platforms anymore. I love the Tribtoos 85. And I work in a conservative environment too and at my position will attract too much (of the wrong) attention with the sharp heels at 140 sadly.


----------



## ms piggy

Does Ekseption ships internationally?


----------



## BellaShoes

Today...

DVF Wrap Top
VS Slacks
Rebecca Minkoff MAM-Stone
Drama 120mm


----------



## BellaShoes

ms piggy said:


> Does Ekseption ships internationally?



I believe so but absolutely no english speaking SA's


----------



## ms piggy

Looking great *Bella!*

They can read emails in English?


----------



## jeshika

so... my maniacs came... and they were a 35.5 instead of a 36...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *amuse*! I did not know you are *Baby's* sister! Yep... me and a partner in crime who shalt not be named should she wish to remain anonymous :ninja:


 
lol it is me!!!!!
*Bella- *love your outfit for today! love the DVF top! 


*jeshika- *I'm so sorry they wrong size was delivered! Any hope of finding a 36?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sooo something arrived 1 day earlier than expected, I have seriously never seen such speedy delivery

Tan Maniac 140!!!















love them so much!


----------



## jeshika

i don't think they have anything smaller than a 39.5 left at the store...

i tried them on and it was a struggle getting my foot in the shoe but once it was in the shoe... the fit is actually pretty good! so strange!!! i am  uploading pictures now!


----------



## jeshika

Nice pictures, *dezy*!!!!


----------



## jeshika

It's raining tan maniacs!!!!! 




















what do y'all think? looks like it fits fine, right?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yay!!! I'm so glad they fit *jeshika!!!!*they look fab! 


and WOW I just realized how filthy my floors and camera lense are, sorry for the dusty pics!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Ok wow I have so much to catch up on already! In no particular order....

*Bella* that outfit is amazing. Professional yet fun - I love!
*dezy & Jesh* - SOOO in love with the tan kid Maniacs! I wasn't sure about them... But now I am! 
*mrs piggy* - it takes practice, for sure. And hello? You don't have to wear 140s at work - you can wear them anywhere! 

Net-A-Porter UK has the Drama and I got excited thinking I could order a 39. 

... False alarm.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Gorgeous pictures of the tan maniacs. They look really orange in the pictures, but are more of a cognac color. I think they're a great neutral. TPF has definitely enabled many of us to score great deals and new passions for different designers.


----------



## lkrp123

*Jesh* & *Dezy*...I LOVE those tan maniacs!!!!!!! They look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Sonia*, I grabbed the Tan Maniacs during the earlier December sale at CoCopari and if weren't for the pics I found on Google.. I would never have bought them! CoCopari's photos of them are awful!

*Dezy*, I am so happy the size worked for you! They look fabulous on you!! FABULOUS!

*Jeshika*, congrats!! The color looks great...We single handedly wiped out CoCoPari's tan maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much lovely *Dezy, jenay* and *MsPiggy*!

*Dezy*, my DVF sister, I love DVF.. I have several of the wrap tops but especially love her classic Wrap dresses. You, my dear, introduced me to my first non-dress/top DVF purchase with my new Cardi


----------



## hazeltt

may3545 said:


> Oy I missed the FedEx guy since I was at work. I'm going to pick it up at the station tomorrow afternoon!



Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## hazeltt

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sooo something arrived 1 day earlier than expected, I have seriously never seen such speedy delivery
> 
> Tan Maniac 140!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them so much!





jeshika said:


> It's raining tan maniacs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? looks like it fits fine, right?




*dezy* and *jeshika*, I love your tan maniacs! I've commented on your maniacs in the CL thread, jeshika, but they are just so gorgeous! I bet your BA collections are so fab and its growing so fast!


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay!!! I'm so glad they fit *jeshika!!!!*they look fab!



thanks *dezyn*! i was freaking out when my feet wouldn't go into the shoe. but once they were in, it was so nice and comfy!!!



jenaywins said:


> *dezy & Jesh* - SOOO in love with the tan kid Maniacs! I wasn't sure about them... But now I am!


thanks *jenay*! Sorry about the Drama! I will keep my eye out for you!!!!



Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Gorgeous pictures of the tan maniacs. They look really orange in the pictures, but are more of a cognac color. I think they're a great neutral. TPF has definitely enabled many of us to score great deals and new passions for different designers.


thanks *Sonia*! tPF is great, isn't it! 



lkrp123 said:


> *Jesh* & *Dezy*...I LOVE those tan maniacs!!!!!!! They look great!


thanks *lkrp*!



BellaShoes said:


> *Jeshika*, congrats!! The color looks great...We single handedly wiped out CoCoPari's tan maniacs!


thanks Bella, of BA enabling!


hazeltt said:


> *dezy* and *jeshika*, I love your tan maniacs! I've commented on your maniacs in the CL thread, jeshika, but they are just so gorgeous! I bet your BA collections are so fab and its growing so fast!


  thanks *hazel*! i will post a group shot soon... when dBF is not around. teehee.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay, sonia,lkrp, hazel- *thank you all so much!!!

*bella *darling, a special thank you to you for all your assistance with this purchase. Did you post your gorgeous DVF cardi in the DVF thread? Would love to see it on you.


----------



## ms piggy

*dezy* and *jeshika*, wooohoo!! Georgeous shoes on georgeous ladies! Which pic depicts the true colour? 

*jenaywins*, I love your persistence!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG! This thread is moving FAST!

I just received my nude Maniacs today and they are SO much better than I had imagined!!


----------



## hazeltt

HOLLYWOOD said:


> OMG! This thread is moving FAST!
> 
> I just received my nude Maniacs today and they are SO much better than I had imagined!!



pics, please!


----------



## sophinette007

I communicate in English with them. Send them an email. I only know they ship to Europe but may be also overseas.



ms piggy said:


> Looking great *Bella!*
> 
> They can read emails in English?


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats Dezy and Jeshika!!!!! THe tan Maniac are amazing!



hazeltt said:


> *dezy* and *jeshika*, I love your tan maniacs! I've commented on your maniacs in the CL thread, jeshika, but they are just so gorgeous! I bet your BA collections are so fab and its growing so fast!


----------



## deango

The "Drama" 140 are still available in size 40, 40.5, 41.5, and 42 at NAP International Website


----------



## sophinette007

New style on NAP Europe
The Black Silk Naiya
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97046


----------



## deango

Love the colors for Spring 2011


----------



## deango




----------



## NANI1972

Thanks for the pics deango! 

I really hope BA doesn't start making all of his designs in 140, I really love the comfort of his 120.


----------



## batwoodfan

NAP has a new BA landing page - guess we can expect *RED* "Power" pumps, the nude crystal heel ankle-strap peep toes and, for those needing ultimate BA comfort, FLATS!  Also, the "Naiya" is new to NAP today!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Wow the Maniac 140mm in Lime Green are down to 35 and 40 on NAP... very popular!


 
Wonder if any tpf'ers got any?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Can someone please tell me why NAP European sale is not the same prices for them same items as the U.S. sale? Would they price match against each other?


 
I think NAP international and NAP US are two entirely different warehouses of merchandise (One in London and one in NYC I believe).  Given exchange rates and different taxing structures, I'm sure they cannot necessarily operate as one... that's my guess anyway...


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> It's raining tan maniacs!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? looks like it fits fine, right?


 
Love them *Jeshika :greengrin:*
Glad to know that we can go TTS for Maniac 140 kid if need be.
If you ever change your mind on them you know who to contact 
CONGRATS!


----------



## boxermomof2

HELP!!! I need your opinions please...I have orange and lime green maniac 120 in my saks shopping cart....which color is better? I wear jeans almost everyday, and the 120 is the perfect heel height for me. Orange, green, or should I wait for purple 120's?


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> I think NAP international and NAP US are two entirely different warehouses of merchandise (One in London and one in NYC I believe). Given exchange rates and different taxing structures, I'm sure they cannot necessarily operate as one... that's my guess anyway...


 

I know one is Inernational and one is U.S. but they are the same company so I don't understand how the U.S. site has the same exact item marked down and the NAP international is a different price, it's really annoying! Maybe I am being hyper irritated because there is something I want my available size is on NAP international and not priced as low as the U.S. site. Grrrrr.
I have never ordered from NAP International. Should I expect Import Taxes with them using DHL?


----------



## NANI1972

boxermomof2 said:


> HELP!!! I need your opinions please...I have orange and lime green maniac 120 in my saks shopping cart....which color is better? I wear jeans almost everyday, and the 120 is the perfect heel height for me. Orange, green, or should I wait for purple 120's?


 

Orange and Green wouldn't be either of my choices, not that I don't like them per say just wouldn't wear them enough to justify buying these colors. My vote would be to wait for the purple!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I know one is Inernational and one is U.S. but they are the same company so I don't understand how the U.S. site has the same exact item marked down and the NAP international is a different price, it's really annoying! Maybe I am being hyper irritated because there is something I want my available size is on NAP international and not priced as low as the U.S. site. Grrrrr.
> I have never ordered from NAP International. Should I expect Import Taxes with them using DHL?


 
I feel your pain *NANI*!  This has happened to be before too!

From NAP UK site: "Most countries are shipped to on a DDP (Delivery Duty Paid) basis, which means that all relevant import taxes and duties will be included in the product price." (US is included in this list)

I attached the UK shipping grid for you too!


----------



## batwoodfan

boxermomof2 said:


> HELP!!! I need your opinions please...I have orange and lime green maniac 120 in my saks shopping cart....which color is better? I wear jeans almost everyday, and the 120 is the perfect heel height for me. Orange, green, or should I wait for purple 120's?


 
I think purple would work better if you are a jeans-gal... my guess is that the orange and green will make it to sale time!


----------



## batwoodfan

*NANI* any updates on your Black Maniacs - have they shipped?


----------



## batwoodfan

Harrisons are available in 39.5 @ Saks for $419: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iRvj442&ev19=1:16


----------



## batwoodfan

New Brian Atwood sandal @ NM.com - "Claudette"


----------



## batwoodfan

Lil' miss modest *Bella* neglected to tell us that Mr. Brian Atwood re-tweeted her again!  twitter.com/brian_atwood - so awesome *Bella*!


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> *NANI* any updates on your Black Maniacs - have they shipped?


 Yup! Shipped yesterday, but I won't get them until Monday.
But I should get my Tan/Cognac Maniacs from CoCoPari today!


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> New Brian Atwood sandal @ NM.com - "Claudette"


 

LOVE the style, but not the color combo. Hopefully it will be available in something a little less "loud".


----------



## batwoodfan

http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood-en

Loca 140 Nude/Beige Suede pumps on sale for 359 Euros - 39 & 41


----------



## NANI1972

Elisa pump $250 size 41  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81110


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Yup! Shipped yesterday, but I won't get them until Monday.
> But I should get my Tan/Cognac Maniacs from CoCoPari today!


 
*NANI*!  I totally forgot you snagged tan Maniacs too!  So excited  for you to get them today - can't wait to see pics on you!!!  Man this thread is hard to keep up with (in a good way)!  It will be interesting to hear how the fit differs on your Maniac 120 black patent and your Maniac 140 tan kid...


----------



## NANI1972

I know *batwood *this thread has taken off like a tornado!

I am interested to see the difference too. So far the 120s are a breeze to walk in, so hopefully the 140 will be as well.


----------



## batwoodfan

colette.fr has BAs on sale as well - http://colette.fr/#/a/3/eshop/174/brian-atwood/brand/65/ - remember that they list shoes in FRENCH sizes, not EUR/IT sizes!


----------



## NANI1972

What is the difference in the way the sizes are listed?

I like the court shoes, but are they 140? The heel doesn't look that high?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> What is the difference in the way the sizes are listed?
> 
> I like the court shoes, but are they 140? The heel doeswn't look that high?


 
attached...


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you!

So it's like a whole size difference?

So if my U.S. size is 6.5ish then I sould get a 37.5 EU size but then do I go up 1/2 from there?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> What is the difference in the way the sizes are listed?
> 
> I like the court shoes, but are they 140? The heel doeswn't look that high?


 
Do you mean these shoes?  ITA!  There is no way the shoe in that picture is 140mm - those are definitely 120mm - they have very similar proportions to the CL Declic IMO.  I like them!  My guess is that the height is listed incorrectly...


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Do you mean these shoes? ITA! There is no way the shoe in that picture is 140mm - those are definitely 120mm - *they have very similar proportions to the CL Declic IMO.* I like them! My guess is that the height is listed incorrectly...


 

ITA! That was my first thought when I saw them.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Lil' miss modest *Bella* neglected to tell us that Mr. Brian Atwood re-tweeted her again!  twitter.com/brian_atwood - so awesome *Bella*!



WHAT!?!?!!? I did not know.... off to see!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So it's like a whole size difference?
> 
> So if my U.S. size is 6.5ish then I sould get a 37.5 EU size but then do I go up 1/2 from there?


 
If you are a IT/EU37.5 (i.e. you take 37.5 in CLs, BAs, etc) you would be a French 38.5 according to their size guide. If I were going to purchase the shoes we are looking at I would go TTS because they look 120mm and they are kid leather (i.e. will stretch). In my experience, the 140mm BAs really run small and the 120mm run kinda small but close to size. Then again, *Jeshika*'s tan kid Maniac 140s came to her in her true size (35.5) and they ended up fitting her just fine... I just think there is more give in the kid leather...


----------



## lkrp123

NANI1972 said:


> Yup! Shipped yesterday, but I won't get them until Monday.
> But I should get my Tan/Cognac Maniacs from CoCoPari today!



Can't wait to see pictures* Nani*!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> WHAT!?!?!!? I did not know.... off to see!


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwoodfan*, OMG!! He did re-tweet me 

*Nani* looking forward to both new pairs!

*Dezy*, I should post in DVF, I didn't think about it... will do this weekend


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Harrisons are available in 39.5 @ Saks for $419: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iRvj442&ev19=1:16



 Missed those!


----------



## BellaShoes

^They move fast!!


----------



## lkrp123

I can't keep up!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> Missed those!


 
Who got 'em?  Hopefully on of "us!"  I think if we all put our BA sizing in our signatures we can more easily alert each other to these lighning-fast-moving stock availabilities, n'est pas?


----------



## lkrp123

^ Brilliant Idea *BAfan*!


----------



## NANI1972

I was just thinkg of that this morning batwoodfan.  I think what we really need is a Sub Forum totally dedicated to BA!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I was just thinkg of that this morning batwoodfan. I think what we really need is a Sub Forum totally dedicated to BA!


 
:true:


----------



## lkrp123

NANI1972 said:


> I was just thinkg of that this morning batwoodfan.  I think what we really need is a Sub Forum totally dedicated to BA!


----------



## batwoodfan

Intermix confusion...  I saw the Spring 2010 TAN "Power" pumps at Intermix just before the holidays and snapped a pic of them (for all of my friends here in the thread) but I haven't seen them in-store or online since.  Has anyone else spotted these babies at an Intermix near you?


----------



## Windelynn

All of you stop buying up all my sizes of BA!!! Lol. I missed the Donna... 
Bring on a BA SubForum!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> I know one is Inernational and one is U.S. but they are the same company so I don't understand how the U.S. site has the same exact item marked down and the NAP international is a different price, it's really annoying! Maybe I am being hyper irritated because there is something I want my available size is on NAP international and not priced as low as the U.S. site. Grrrrr.
> I have never ordered from NAP International. Should I expect Import Taxes with them using DHL?


Nani im pretty sure its because UK sale started christmas where US started thanksgiving...I was stalking euro sites from thanksgiving on waiting for their  sales. So I think the US site has had 2-3 markdowns already. I've been checking back to the NAP UK site and Im pretty sure they've only done 1 mark down since the prices havent seemed to change. I keep hoping for another cut. 



batwoodfan said:


> Do you mean these shoes?  ITA!  There is no way the shoe in that picture is 140mm - those are definitely 120mm - they have very similar proportions to the CL Declic IMO.  I like them!  My guess is that the height is listed incorrectly...


I almost bought these yesterday! Some reason i just couldnt hit but... good thing I didnt I wouldve had the wrong size. 



batwoodfan said:


> Intermix confusion...  I saw the Spring 2010 TAN "Power" pumps at Intermix just before the holidays and snapped a pic of them (for all of my friends here in the thread) but I haven't seen them in-store or online since.  Has anyone else spotted these babies at an Intermix near you?



these are lovely!


----------



## Windelynn

I forgot to let you all know that my first pair of BA are these:

Loca 140mm - Pacific Blue


----------



## NANI1972

^This color is gorgy! Where did you find them?!


----------



## batwoodfan

Seeing the world through rose (gold) colored shoes...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

deango said:


> Love the colors for Spring 2011


 wow thank you for the eye candy! I seeee rose gold  (you will be mine!) and what are these gorgeous sandals with the blue straps?! they are stunning!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> Seeing the world through rose (gold) colored shoes...


 
Oh I just died and went to Rose Gold Heaven


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> I forgot to let you all know that my first pair of BA are these:
> 
> Loca 140mm - Pacific Blue


 
I am loca for "Locas" - how did you size for the Loca 140?  True size, up .5?


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh I just died and went to Rose Gold Heaven


 
Brian just tweeted that rose gold will be available online at NAP... another reason to wake up early on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays!


----------



## sophinette007

Totally agree and a sizing thread and shopping thread inside the subforum



NANI1972 said:


> I was just thinkg of that this morning batwoodfan. I think what we really need is a Sub Forum totally dedicated to BA!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> Brian just tweeted that rose gold will be available online at NAP... another reason to wake up early on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays!


 
oh yay! looks like there will be quite a few options for where to buy


----------



## Windelynn

Hey Nani and batwoodfan, I got the loca's at The Room Hudson Bay on sale!!!!!!!!!!
I am a 38 in Atwoods so this fit true to size. 

I am totally lusting after the new spring line!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

:coolpics:. Thanks Batwoodfan!


batwoodfan said:


> Seeing the world through rose (gold) colored shoes...


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> Hey Nani and batwoodfan, I got the loca's at The Room Hudson Bay on sale!!!!!!!!!!
> I am a 38 in Atwoods so this fit true to size.
> 
> I am totally lusting after the new spring line!!!!


 

Thanks for the info! Ummm did they have any other colors, what was the percentage off?!


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh yay! looks like there will be quite a few options for where to buy


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the rose gold Maniac 140s but I have to admit a concern I have that is making me hesitate on a BG pre-order...  The leather looks akin to the CL Specchio leather which is very very very prone to scratches and scuffs.  I worry that after a couple wears the condition of the rose gold will be .  I am, for the most part, not the type to buy shoes and never wear them and I can just picture the sadness I will feel after these beauties get messed up... anyone else hear what I'm sayin'? :wondering


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Seeing the world through rose (gold) colored shoes...


 Love the rose gold too. I can see what you mean about the "scratches" though...



Windelynn said:


> I forgot to let you all know that my first pair of BA are these:
> 
> Loca 140mm - Pacific Blue



 I love them! The color is simply TDF


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for the info! Ummm did they have any other colors, what was the percentage off?!


 
http://iwantigot.geekigirl.com/2010/04/20/brian-atwood-at-the-room/


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> http://iwantigot.geekigirl.com/2010/04/20/brian-atwood-at-the-room/



You got it right, at the time it was completely overpriced at the Room.
It was priced around 800, and reduced by 40%, then later an additional reduction.

In the end I purchased them for 350ish. I was eyeing the purple pair but after seeing the blue, i was in love. Sorry this was back in the summer when they had their sale.


----------



## lkrp123

I like the burgundy/red booties in the bottom right-hand corner!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the rose gold Maniac 140s but I have to admit a concern I have that is making me hesitate on a BG pre-order... The leather looks akin to the CL Specchio leather which is very very very prone to scratches and scuffs. I worry that after a couple wears the condition of the rose gold will be . I am, for the most part, not the type to buy shoes and never wear them and I can just picture the sadness I will feel after these beauties get messed up... anyone else hear what I'm sayin'? :wondering


 
I know exactly what you mean, it's the same concern I have about my nude patent CL Biancas. I'm just really careful with them, nothing else I can do...I need these shoes!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Brian just tweeted that rose gold will be available online at NAP... another reason to wake up early on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays!



WHAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!! Yipeeeeee!


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> I can't keep up!



The Room in Toronto still has the Harrison $529 CAN but don't forget customs.


----------



## may3545

Just picked up, off to work!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh I just died and went to Rose Gold Heaven



OMG *Dezy*, the _ARE _Patent....


----------



## BellaShoes

sophinette007 said:


> Totally agree and a sizing thread and shopping thread inside the subforum



and 'post your outfit'.... and 'new purchases'.... and....and...


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know exactly what you mean, it's the same concern I have about my nude patent CL Biancas. I'm just really careful with them, nothing else I can do...I need these shoes!!!


 
I hear you... I wish I could have someone place carpet squares and personally guard my feet when I go out in my Clou Noeud or my No Prive Riche... I will just have to be careful when I finally pull the trigger and get 'em...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> OMG *Dezy*, the _ARE _Patent....


I knooowwww!!!!!! I can't wait until they are on my feet! Well my wallet can so I hope it's a little while lol


*may- *they are so gorgeous you will love them, congrats!!!


----------



## NANI1972

OK I am on the phone with THE ROOM and they are telling me they don't sell BA?! WTF, I know they do.


----------



## batwoodfan

may3545 said:


> Just picked up, off to work!


 
Yay *May*!  Love 'em!  How did they fit?  Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## may3545

A quick try in the car, they fit!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ As for the specchio, my CL Metallika's were Anthracite Specchio and you just need to be careful knocking them together... otherwise.. you do not wear a shoe like that everyday, or in inclement weather... I am soooo getting them!

*batwoodfan*, thank you for the rendevous of rose!

*may*, congrats! They are gorgeous!

*lkrp*, the Room is terribly overpriced. The Harrison's retailed for $1350 and are sale for 60% off..still $529 CAN! They do get fab styles so it is just a matter of what you need and what you want to pay, KWIM?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I already have outfits planned in my head for the Rose Gold Zeniths, I can't wait


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> OK I am on the phone with THE ROOM and they are telling me they don't sell BA?! WTF, I know they do.



When you dial the number, the Bay answers ask to be transfered to the Room.. the absolutely sell them.. they are nuts.


----------



## boxermomof2

may3545 said:


> A quick try in the car, they fit!!




I love this color!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I already have outfits planned in my head for the Rose Gold Zeniths, I can't wait









Me too!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> OK I am on the phone with THE ROOM and they are telling me they don't sell BA?! WTF, I know they do.


 
If I was calling (and if it was before I had my morning coffee) I would call them "BOLD-FACED LIARS!" But, I have already had my coffee, so I would never dream of saying that.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> When you dial the number, the Bay answers ask to be transfered to the Room.. the absolutely sell them.. they are nuts.


 
Ya, I got an SA in shoes and he said it was THE ROOM when I said "Ummm I know people have bought them from there, this is shoes at THE ROOM right?"  I dunno?


----------



## batwoodfan

OK - who lives in or near Miami?  Someone tweeted that they bought these shoes in Capretto in Miami - we need an investigator on the job ASAP!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Ya, I got an SA in shoes and he said it was THE ROOM when I said "Ummm I know people have bought them from there, this is shoes at THE ROOM right?"  I dunno?



*NANI*, i spoke with Alessandra if that helps. She sold me my Dramas. Maybe you can ask for her? She is usually there in the afternoons.


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Ya, I got an SA in shoes and he said it was THE ROOM when I said "Ummm I know people have bought them from there, this is shoes at THE ROOM right?" I dunno?


 
I'm pretty sure *Jeshika* got her Dramas from The Room and had them shipped to the US, maybe she has an SA there?

P.S. no offense to them but "The Room" is a very silly name solely because it is very hard to do a google-search with those words...


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> *NANI*, i spoke with Alessandra if that helps. She sold me my Dramas. Maybe you can ask for her? She is usually there in the afternoons.


 
Ha! we were posting at the same time!  Don't worry *NANI* - tpf'ers to the RESCUE!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/bounce.gif
> 
> Me too!!!!


 
heehheee I like that smiley


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> I'm pretty sure *Jeshika* got her Dramas from The Room and had them shipped to the US, maybe she has an SA there?
> 
> P.S. no offense to them but "The Room" is a very silly name solely because it is very hard to do a google-search with those words...


 


jeshika said:


> *NANI*, i spoke with Alessandra if that helps. She sold me my Dramas. Maybe you can ask for her? She is usually there in the afternoons.


 

Thanks ladies. Maybe they are tired of all of us calling them!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks ladies. Maybe they are tired of all of us calling them!


 
I'm not a math-wiz but they need to know that: 
TPFer + Calling "The Room" = Sales + Commission!


----------



## sophinette007

Do you know ladies where I could find the Black Patent Maniac 120 in size 38,5.I am late on the game I know... The ones I ordered at Mytheresa.com(the only one available near my size) was too big for me (size 39)so I returned it because I hate heel grip or padding stuff inside my shoes


----------



## NANI1972

Saks has them for pre-order *Sophie*. But I can PM you my Saks SAs info to see if he can track them down for you.


----------



## jeshika

sophinette007 said:


> Do you know ladies where I could find the Black Patent Maniac 120 in size 38,5.I am late on the game I know... The ones I ordered at Mytheresa.com(the only one available near my size) was too big for me (size 39)so I returned it because I hate heel grip or padding stuff inside my shoes



*Soph*, didn't Nordys have them?


----------



## NANI1972

*Jess* I believe Nordys had them too. Sophie I have an SA there also if you need the info!


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> *Soph*, didn't Nordys have them?


 
Black Patent Maniac + Nordies = :tumbleweed:

I was there yesterday.


----------



## Windelynn

Forget THE BAY employees, they are not very versed in BA!
Some SAs know but a lot do not. 
Im on my way there later this afternoon, I'll post what sizes and prices are available here. 

What are you looking for Nani?? What size?


----------



## Windelynn

^ Sorry one thing to note Nani i noticed you are looking 37.5 , last time i was there (last week) they only had 38, 39, 40, 41 in Harrison. 

Anyhow, i'll drop by and let you know what sizes are left.


----------



## boxermomof2

Does anyone know why nordies doesn't carry BA online?


----------



## jenayb

boxermomof2 said:


> Does anyone know why nordies doesn't carry BA online?


 
Yeah, because they don't carry *any* good designers online.  That's why.


----------



## yazziestarr

Cocopari still has a pair of cognac Maniacs in a 39.5

Sadly I came up a big loser today with them...everything I was looking was out of stock but hopefully someone can grab these!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahhh... SO exciting!   Looks like they're a metallic patent for sure... my SA has me down for the Maniacs, yay! 




batwoodfan said:


> Seeing the world through rose (gold) colored shoes...


----------



## mishybelle

Bethenny Frankel was wearing black patent Donnas last night on Bravo's Watch What Happens Live. So jealous!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Well my Cognac Maniacs are here.......but I don't think they are going to work, too small. :cry:


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> ^ Sorry one thing to note Nani i noticed you are looking 37.5 , last time i was there (last week) they only had 38, 39, 40, 41 in Harrison.
> 
> Anyhow, i'll drop by and let you know what sizes are left.


 

Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Well my Cognac Maniacs are here.......but I don't think they are going to work, too small. :cry:


aww sorry to hear that *NANI*


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Saks has nude maniacs in every size online! Pre-orders only...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...CFD1BBB4D0&Ntt=brian+atwood&N=0&bmUID=iPX09M3


----------



## sophinette007

That's so sad. Sorry for you
Even with shoe stretchers? The Kid leather stretches very well


NANI1972 said:


> Well my Cognac Maniacs are here.......but I don't think they are going to work, too small. :cry:


----------



## NANI1972

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Saks has nude maniacs in every size online! Pre-orders only...
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...CFD1BBB4D0&Ntt=brian+atwood&N=0&bmUID=iPX09M3


 

*Sonia*, Did you get your Dramas Yet?!


----------



## NANI1972

sophinette007 said:


> That's so sad. Sorry for you
> Even with shoe stretchers? The Kid leather stretches very well


 

I don't know I might give it a try to stretch them. I have to struggle to get my right foot in, it's bigger than my left.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Not yet, I think I'll get them next week. I'll definitely PM you if they don't work out for me.



NANI1972 said:


> *Sonia*, Did you get your Dramas Yet?!


----------



## NANI1972

OH, I was just wondering if you got them, so we could see them! Not trying to be pushy.


----------



## yazziestarr

My replacement Dantes are supposed to be here tomorrow! *crossing fingers* these fit. 

hmmm Nude maniacs or nude powers???  Do the maniacs come in black not patent...like kid or nappa or something?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Well my Cognac Maniacs are here.......but I don't think they are going to work, too small. :cry:


 
That stinks *NANI - *If stretching doesn't work I'm sure it won't take long to get rid of them...  You got the 36.5, right?  Anyone here a true 36 or 36.5?


----------



## NANI1972

*Yazzie*- Yes! Footcandy has kid leather! Looks like in your size range too!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC-KID!ATW

*batwood*- Yes I got the 36.5, It's just such a pain to go through listing them etc.


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> My replacement Dantes are supposed to be here tomorrow! *crossing fingers* these fit.
> 
> hmmm Nude maniacs or nude powers??? Do the maniacs come in black not patent...like kid or nappa or something?


 
They do come in black kid - footcandy has them...


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I'll definitely post pics of the dramas and the tan maniacs next week. By the way, you're not being pushy at all. I will definitely PM you if I find any other deals in our size.


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> *Yazzie*- Yes! Footcandy has kid leather! Looks like in your size range too!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC-KID!ATW
> 
> *batwood*- Yes I got the 36.5, It's just such a pain to go trough listing them etc.


 
*NANI* - I think you and I have ESP!


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> *Yazzie*- Yes! Footcandy has kid leather! Looks like in your size range too!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC-KID!ATW
> 
> *batwood*- Yes I got the 36.5, It's just such a pain to go through listing them etc.


 
*Nani*.. if they don't fit...


----------



## batwoodfan

Not sure if this is a TPF'er or not but a pair of black patent Maniac 120s in sz 38 was just listed - current bid $125 - BIN: $450 - free shipping...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ma...64381?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4155d78ebd


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> *Nani*.. if they don't fit...


 
hehe


----------



## icecreamom

^BTW What did you get from the NAP Uk site? 

I've been reading this thread for the last 3 days... so hard to keep track and congratulate all of you ladies for all the new BA treasures!


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> ^BTW What did you get from the NAP Uk site?
> 
> I've been reading this thread for the last 3 days... so hard to keep track and congratulate all of you ladies for all the new BA treasures!


 

Unfortunatley nothing, I was just researching.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks* NANI* and *Batwood*! 
for some reason I thought footcandy was patent too...

so maybe black kid maniacs and nude powers...


----------



## Windelynn

Nani and all , the room has harrison in 37.5 and 38, 529.99 other styles as well but I sizes 38.5 and 39, 40 anbd 41 o


----------



## yazziestarr

*Wyndelynn.*.. do you know what the 38.5 was? TIA


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> Nani and all , the room has harrison in 37.5 and 38, 529.99 other styles as well but I sizes 38.5 and 39, 40 anbd 41 o


 

Thank you Windelynn, I was hoping they would have a further reduction. By the time I pay for shipping and import taxes, oy, I  would probably be pushing $600. I dunno I have feelers out for these so we'll see.


----------



## Windelynn

They had 38.5 in short patent ankle booties in burgundy color with the heel like the drama pump, also available in black suede, they had many styles of drama in size 40, and peeptoe drama in 41. Harrison was only 37.5 and 38.


----------



## mrsMP

*Jes *and *Dez* - Congrats on your tan maniacs!!! shoe twins!  I'm sure you ladies will enjoy them... they go with so many different outfits!!! 

*Nani* - Sorry about your tan maniacs.. Maybe try to stretch them out?  What's your US TTS? When I got mine (36, which is my TTS), it was so snug that I did have a hard time putting my feet in them.. but I did the sock trick and now, I couldn't believe how comfy they are (on the toe box)... so hopefully it works out for you! 

*Sonia *- I saw those pre-orders on saks too and I'm honestly considering of getting another pair of nude maniacs eventhough I already have one because I love them so much that I wanna wear them everyday


----------



## Windelynn

Hear you on that which is why I held out on buying the 38. Unless they have another reduction, I'm not buying it...if they do, hopefully 38 is still around!!!  





NANI1972 said:


> Thank you Windelynn, I was hoping they would have a further reduction. By the time I pay for shipping and import taxes, oy, I  would probably be pushing $600. I dunno I have feelers out for these so we'll see.



i


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*mrsMP, you are so funny!! I have been checking the saks website on a daily basis for the nude maniacs. When I saw them today I was so excited. I know there are a handful of us who were searching for nude maniacs. Hopefully my post will help someone. Now that I have a couple of BA shoes, I need to make plans to go out and show them off!! hehe.*


----------



## batwoodfan

Who lives in NYC or Atlanta?  Any possibility of swinging by a Jeffrey store and checking the BA stock?


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> Cocopari still has a pair of cognac Maniacs in a 39.5
> 
> Sadly I came up a big loser today with them...everything I was looking was out of stock but hopefully someone can grab these!



^^ Did you catch how much the maniacs were?


----------



## mrsMP

So did you pre-order?  I don't know if you already know.. but if you call Saks.com customer service #, they can track the shoes in your size and tell you which stores in the US have them and you can just call the store directly and place the order ... This way, you won't have to wait for the pre-order..  that's how i found mine  



Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *mrsMP, you are so funny!! I have been checking the saks website on a daily basis for the nude maniacs. When I saw them today I was so excited. I know there are a handful of us who were searching for nude maniacs. Hopefully my post will help someone. Now that I have a couple of BA shoes, I need to make plans to go out and show them off!! hehe.*


----------



## yazziestarr

Windelynn said:


> They had 38.5 in short patent ankle booties in burgundy color with the heel like the drama pump, also available in black suede, they had many styles of drama in size 40, and peeptoe drama in 41. Harrison was only 37.5 and 38.


oh ok I think I  know which your talking about...thanks for the info. 



lkrp123 said:


> ^^ Did you catch how much the maniacs were?



I forgot to ask the exact price but the 50% off store wide sale is still on.


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies... Neimanmarcus.com has lots of new BAs!!! Mostly are on pre-order though...

The Maniacs are only $545!! (a whopping $35 savings compared to Saks.com) lol

Hopefully, this link works:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=brian+atwood&_requestid=35648


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> I forgot to ask the exact price but the 50% off store wide sale is still on.



Thank you!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Ladies... Neimanmarcus.com has lots of new BAs!!! Mostly are on pre-order though...
> 
> The Maniacs are only $545!! (a whopping $35 savings compared to Saks.com) lol
> 
> Hopefully, this link works:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=brian+atwood&_requestid=35648


 
I was JUST on NM.com this morning and all they had was the multicolored studded shoe...  Tempted to get Nude 120s but they are already gone in my size (35.5)...  I take it as a sign...


----------



## batwoodfan

Interesting... Nude Dante *120mm* - I know we have lots of 120 lovers in this thread!


----------



## batwoodfan

bergdorfgoodman.com remains with one BA option - I wonder when they will upload their inventory...


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> Thank you!!!


 
I believe with shipping they were $302


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Interesting... Nude Dante *120mm* - I know we have lots of 120 lovers in this thread!


 
I like the 140 better personally.


----------



## boxermomof2

batwoodfan said:


> Interesting... Nude Dante *120mm* - I know we have lots of 120 lovers in this thread!



I just pre-ordered a pair! 

I've decided my next pair will be the purple maniac 120.


----------



## batwoodfan

boxermomof2 said:


> I just pre-ordered a pair!
> 
> I've decided my next pair will be the purple maniac 120.


 
Congrats!  Can't wait to see how they look on!  Let us know when they ship!


----------



## may3545

Two more action shots, soooo comfy!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> I believe with shipping they were $302



Thank you!! Hmmmmmmmmmm What to do? I wonder if they will look OK with my skin tone. I have red hair and the palest skin you've ever seen...ever.


----------



## lkrp123

may3545 said:


> Two more action shots, soooo comfy!



They look great *May*!


----------



## batwoodfan

may3545 said:


> Two more action shots, soooo comfy!


 
LOVE!  Did your co-workers love them too?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*may- *they look great!!!!

*boxer- *congrats!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

batwoodfan said:


> Congrats!  Can't wait to see how they look on!  Let us know when they ship!



Thanks, I will post pics!


----------



## Windelynn

gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## deango

Here's another picture of Rose Gold Maniac 140 at Victoria Beckham' show


----------



## mrsMP

Very Nice!!!! Congrats May! I didn't know you got these too 




may3545 said:


> Two more action shots, soooo comfy!


----------



## boxermomof2

may3545 said:


> Two more action shots, soooo comfy!



Gorgeous!!! I love this color!


----------



## batwoodfan

deango said:


> Here's another picture of Rose Gold Maniac 140 at Victoria Beckham' show


 
We all know Maniac 140s run small but it looks like this model sized-up TOO much!  Love that color!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

May - the tan maniacs look gorgeous on your feet! Every time I see a pair of BA's it makes me want to wear them.


----------



## may3545

batwoodfan said:


> LOVE!  Did your co-workers love them too?



I only showed a few, their eyes bugged out at the height haha. I'm in healthcare, so they are physical therapists and social workers and think heels are bad and death traps.

I love them, need purple ones now!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread....love everyone's shoes! 

Has anybody tried on the monroe?  I haven't read that anybody has bought this style or tried them on.  Just wondering how they fit.  I plan on getting these in a few weeks and just wanted to see if they are TTS or if they run small.

Thanks!


----------



## mrsMP

Question for those who own the *Nude Fishnet Dante*, is the leather Patent or Kid? Thanks in advance!


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Question for those who own the *Nude Fishnet Dante*, is the leather Patent or Kid? Thanks in advance!


 
Nude is Kid - Black is Patent


----------



## batwoodfan

AmyNJacob said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread....love everyone's shoes!
> 
> Has anybody tried on the monroe? I haven't read that anybody has bought this style or tried them on. Just wondering how they fit. I plan on getting these in a few weeks and just wanted to see if they are TTS or if they run small.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I know of _someone_ who recently ordered the Monroe... so I will let her answer your question herself... I think she is anxiously awaiting their arrival...


----------



## jeshika

Bah, i wanted to use my 10% coupon on the black maniacs at Saks... I tried to get them to price match neiman marcus but they said they wouldn't do it for presold shoes. i would have to wait till the shoes are shipped to see if nm.com would still have them. well... that stinks!


----------



## jeshika

If anyone is interested, I am returning these booties to Saks NYC later tonight. They are on sale for 411.59. They are a size 35.5. They fit TTS. I wear a 35.5 CL. 

They are super cute and comfy... I am returning them because my high instep doesn't allow me to button the shoes. :cry:







I am also returning a pair of black patent Maniacs in a Size 36 to Saks NYC because i am pre-ordering the Size 35.5.


----------



## NANI1972

*may*- congrats they look great on you!

I am so gutted that mine aren't going to work for me, if only I could have got a size 37, I could deal with that.

Jess- Sorry the boots didn't work for you, they are so awsome!

Maybe there is something else meant for both of us!


----------



## B_Gal

I just got the Monroe at Footcandy- the girls at Footcandy contacted me right away letting me know that they have all of their new resort shoes from BA. I was so excited that I ended up getting the Power and the Monroe. I am usually a size 36 in BA and with the Monroe I got a size 35. They are running pretty big. The girls at Footcandy tried them on and suggested to go with a smaller size so I would down a size. 
LOVE the shoes!!



I got them in and they were right! I suggest going a size down. The girls at Footcandy were very helpful and friendly! 



AmyNJacob said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread....love everyone's shoes!
> 
> Has anybody tried on the monroe? I haven't read that anybody has bought this style or tried them on. Just wondering how they fit. I plan on getting these in a few weeks and just wanted to see if they are TTS or if they run small.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> Ladies... Neimanmarcus.com has lots of new BAs!!! Mostly are on pre-order though...
> 
> The Maniacs are only $545!! (a whopping $35 savings compared to Saks.com) lol
> 
> Hopefully, this link works:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=brian+atwood&_requestid=35648




Ummmm Hellloooooo! *NUDE DANTE 120mms*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

AmyNJacob said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread....love everyone's shoes!
> 
> Has anybody tried on the monroe?  I haven't read that anybody has bought this style or tried them on.  Just wondering how they fit.  I plan on getting these in a few weeks and just wanted to see if they are TTS or if they run small.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome!! Perfect timing, my Monroe's just arrived today and I sized up .5... TOO BIG! I am sending them right back for TTS.... but my oh my, they are FAB-U-LOUS!

Add it to the list ladies... Monroe 120mm TTS


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*, the booties are gorgeous! Sorry they did not work.

*may*, your tan maniacs are fantastic!


----------



## NANI1972

Demi Moore


----------



## BellaShoes

She looks cross eyed? :tispy:

Love the dress and BA's though! Silver?


----------



## BellaShoes

So for the Harrison-Hunters out there... keep on eye on Saks for restock/returns..as well as Boutique 1 who has the Black for $593 currently... but should see another price cut soon.

I also know of another 39.5 in the Grey Harrison that will be available soon..


----------



## boxermomof2

They look silver to me. 

I hope I ordered the right size in dante 120. I wear a size 7.5 maniac 120.  I would consider myself a medium width size 7. The toe box was snug on the maniac so I sized up .5 for extra room.
For those of you who wear TTS, would you say you have a narrow width?


----------



## LavenderIce

mrsMP said:


> Ladies... Neimanmarcus.com has lots of new BAs!!! Mostly are on pre-order though...
> 
> The Maniacs are only $545!! (a whopping $35 savings compared to Saks.com) lol
> 
> Hopefully, this link works:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=brian+atwood&_requestid=35648




Thank you for posting.  Sorry if it's been asked, but will the Terminator be available in a 140 this season?  I missed out last time around. I would DIE to have it as my first BA pair.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have not heard as of yet *Lavender*... check out the BA website for the full line up. It should give you a better idea. Also, try Shoe In...


----------



## NANI1972

OHMYGAAAA! Anyone know what this style is called?!


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> I have not heard as of yet *Lavender*... check out the BA website for the full line up. It should give you a better idea. Also, try Shoe In...



Thanks *Bella*!  I'll be in Vegas next month, I will definitely check there.  I stopped by Nordies today and looked at the lookbook, everything is 120mm.


----------



## BellaShoes

Keep us posted *Lav!*

The are fantastic *Nani*!

I am heading to the City tomorrow... going to check out the Nordies look book and in store at Saks.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love that NM has all of the fabulous Atwood up but still not in store... but they will carry the 'inspired by' master S. Weitzman... losers.


----------



## BellaShoes

Night lovely ladies of Atwood.... may your dreams be of glitter and glam


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> So for the Harrison-Hunters out there... keep on eye on Saks for restock/returns..as well as Boutique 1 who has the Black for $593 currently... but should see another price cut soon.
> 
> I also know of another 39.5 in the Grey Harrison that will be available soon..



 fabulous!!


----------



## sophinette007

Oh my god! I am in love again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NANI1972 said:


> OHMYGAAAA! Anyone know what this style is called?!


----------



## may3545

I took my Atwoods to Vegas and walked/stood for four hours. PAIN, but worth it!! Good night ladies!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> OHMYGAAAA! Anyone know what this style is called?!


 
*NANI*, meet "Atomic" - as far as I know these were never sold to the public (at least in the US)...


----------



## batwoodfan

The cousin of the "Atomic" is the "Wagner Rivet" which was sold through NAP in Fall 2009


----------



## batwoodfan

THERE IS A SIZE 38 "DRAMA" 140mm PUMP ON NAP RIGHT NOW FOR $370!!!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111


----------



## batwoodfan

batwoodfan said:


> THERE IS A SIZE 38 "DRAMA" 140mm PUMP ON NAP RIGHT NOW FOR $370!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111




Gone.  I hope a TPFer got it!


----------



## batwoodfan

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you for posting.  Sorry if it's been asked, but will the Terminator be available in a 140 this season?  I missed out last time around. I would DIE to have it as my first BA pair.



Not sure what size you are *Lav* but there is a size 38 Terminator 140 that was recently listed on eBay (opening bid $349; BIN $399.)  There is also a 39.5 for BIN $329.  I've seen these listed and re-listed over the past few months.  From the pics they look like they were originally purchased at Neiman Marcus Last Call... I love that style too!  eBay items # 180610082683 & 250710387033


----------



## BellaShoes

I was eyeing the 39.5 a while back but have never tried a BA peep toe... anyone have a point of reference or opinion on the comfort of BA's peep toes?


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, anyone lucky enough to snag 140 Dramas for $370... I can just say wow.


----------



## BellaShoes

I love the atomic! (but what is the dude up to behind Megan..pervert)


----------



## BellaShoes

Nope, the 39.5 Terminators on eBay are 10 3/8 insole...too BIG!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I was eyeing the 39.5 a while back but have never tried a BA peep toe... anyone have a point of reference or opinion on the comfort of BA's peep toes?



I have 3 BA peep toes (Trixy, Gaga, Katie Lee).  I find them all comfortable!  IMO the BA "peep" is _slightly_ wider than the classic CL peep (VP/NP).  The Terminator is such a cool looking shoe!  I have yet to come across them in a smaller size for a decent bargain, but I'm always looking!  I know Tinsley Mortimer, Kelly Rowland and Minnie Driver have all been photographed in the "Terminator."  Google them to see how it looks on the foot (I can post future pics too).


----------



## BellaShoes

*2011 MANIAC Pricing Note*:
Needless Markup.... oops I mean Neiman Marcus  is retailing the 120mm Maniac for $545.. retailing less than Footcandy $575 and Saks at $580! Interesting...


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwoodfan*, if the 39.5 had a shorter insole they'd be mine! Sounds like they run TTS, so a 39 for me.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Nope, the 39.5 Terminators on eBay are 10 3/8 insole...too BIG!



Maybe message the seller of the sz 38 to see how long that insole is?  Sounds like they might run TTS if not slightly large...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *batwoodfan*, if the 39.5 had a shorter insole they'd be mine! Sounds like they run TTS, so a 39 for me.



We should add that to our BA sizing list along with the Monroe...


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* did you snap any Monroe pics even though they were big?  I'm curious to see how they look on the foot... how was the 120mm?  Any comparison to CL Pigalle?


----------



## BellaShoes

The 38 would be too small...  

As for the Monroe, I am hoping to exchange them today so I will post pics later. They are truly gorgeous shoes. I would compare them to a pigalle/decollete mix..it has the almond shape toe like the decollete but the 120 insole to heel pitch as a pigalle. The mesh over the foot makes it appear like a bootie with tights or just sexy as all get out with bar legs...


----------



## BellaShoes

Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
Power 140mm: Runs small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down


----------



## BellaShoes

*Drama 140mm Alert*...

Boutique 1 has a 39.5 and 40 back in stock for $374... *beware that shipping is $50 and you will incur duties and tax upon entry into customs.*

http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/platform-pump-18.html

They show sold out still but click on the shoe and drop the size window down...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> The 38 would be too small...
> 
> As for the Monroe, I am hoping to exchange them today so I will post pics later. They are truly gorgeous shoes. I would compare them to a pigalle/decollete mix..it has the almond shape toe like the decollete but the 120 insole to heel pitch as a pigalle. The mesh over the foot makes it appear like a bootie with tights or just sexy as all get out with bar legs...



Does it feel stable/walkable?  No matter how many times I try the Pigalle I just can't do it even though I have mastered 140 & 150 CLs, 140 BAs and 120 Choos...


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely because you have a wider/longer toe box than the Pigalle.


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> *NANI*, meet "Atomic" - as far as I know these were never sold to the public (at least in the US)...


 


batwoodfan said:


> THERE IS A SIZE 38 "DRAMA" 140mm PUMP ON NAP RIGHT NOW FOR $370!!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111


 

Well HELLO Atomic! I need these! I feel so sad that I missed the boat on a lot of fabulous older season BAs, wish I would have discovered him a lot sooner.

Ugh, I would have "made" those 38 work. 

*batwoodfan*- I just want to say that I am so glad you are in this forum you have a wealth of info on BAs amazing shoes. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> *batwoodfan*- I just want to say that I am so glad you are in this forum you have a wealth of info on BAs amazing shoes. Thanks for your insight!



Wow!  Thank you so much for such a kind compliment!  I have been loving Brian Atwood shoes for years and although I only have a handful of pairs I try to follow as closely as I can.  It's so nice to find forum friends with the same BA excitement!


----------



## NANI1972

^YW!

Harrison? HARRISON?! Where you at?!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> ^YW!
> 
> Harrison? HARRISON?! Where you at?!



*NANI* have you had your SA at Nordies check their system?  When I was at Nordstrom a week ago they had one Harrison pump on sale but I think it was a 38 or 38.5 - maybe there are others out there on sales racks??? Just a suggestion!  Perhaps Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) still has theirs and you could get the style number from them for reference?


----------



## batwoodfan

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/60209

Who can make a BA 39 work??? Bella? They gold "Alley" pump is on sale for*$208.50* it says it fits TTS! GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/88523

Who can do a 40.5? Duke? Vendrazi?  The fab "Miri" boot is on sale for *$274.75*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am a 39 but not a fan of the Alley, not my style but pretty shoe for someone else!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I am a 39 but not a fan of the Alley, not my style but pretty shoe for someone else!



At least you saw it!  I just PM'ed you too  if only it were a 35.5!


----------



## BellaShoes

but..... I am a fan of the *Maniac 120mm for $229.50* :ninja:


----------



## batwoodfan

BA "Alley" http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FW86_jO7k...lr3TQ/s1600-h/Kate+Hudson+HarpersBazaar+4.jpg


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> *NANI* have you had your SA at Nordies check their system? When I was at Nordstrom a week ago they had one Harrison pump on sale but I think it was a 38 or 38.5 - maybe there are others out there on sales racks??? Just a suggestion! Perhaps Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) still has theirs and you could get the style number from them for reference?


 
I already sent him an email several days ago, he's on it so hopefully he'll have some luck!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> but..... I am a fan of the *Maniac 120mm for $229.50* :ninja:


 
SAYYYYY What?!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> but..... I am a fan of the *Maniac 120mm for $229.50* :ninja:



If they have a 35.5 you better spill the beans!  Or at least PM me!!!! Can you hear my desperation?!?!??


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> At least you saw it!  I just PM'ed you too  if only it were a 35.5!



Thank you so much! I cannot do a straight yellow gold, I am Sicilian and will look like a full blown Mafia princess...


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> BA "Alley" http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_FW86_jO7k...lr3TQ/s1600-h/Kate+Hudson+HarpersBazaar+4.jpg



Ahhh, that was her fabulous Bazaar shoot!


----------



## ms piggy

BellaShoes said:


> but..... I am a fan of the *Maniac 120mm for $229.50* :ninja:



Oh wow!!! Any 37.5??


----------



## NANI1972

C'mon Bella spill it, you have us in agony here!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> SAYYYYY What?!


:lolots:

Just for kicks, I thought I would check out the extra 50% off at Intermix... I am going to give the Olive a try... worst case, I dye them black... as they are Kid Leather 

Call any Intermix store and ask for a product search! $229.50


----------



## BellaShoes

If anyone EVER sees this Maniac in a 39-39.5... PM me asap... I... want.... that....


----------



## NANI1972

Did you call them to see what they had left? I don't see those online?

Olive sounds nice though, looking forward to pics!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> If anyone EVER sees this Maniac in a 39-39.5... PM me asap... I... want.... that....
> 
> celebstylecentral.com/wp-content/uploads/products/brian-atwood/shoes/brian-atwood-maniac-quilted-platform-pumps-black-patent.jpg


 

Holy crap! Gorgeouuuuuus! I just bouth a quilted MJ Stam that would look fab with these!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, I called Nani.... last pair in my size. I figure, I would try.


----------



## ms piggy

It's meant to be yours *Bella*!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> but..... I am a fan of the *Maniac 120mm for $229.50* :ninja:





BellaShoes said:


> If anyone EVER sees this Maniac in a 39-39.5... PM me asap... I... want.... that....
> 
> celebstylecentral.com/wp-content/uploads/products/brian-atwood/shoes/brian-atwood-maniac-quilted-platform-pumps-black-patent.jpg



Ahhhh.... The quilted Maniac!  This was a Spring 2009 shoe I think.  The quilted Maniac was sent out to stylists and celebs before they got their toes into black and smoke nude patent...  I saw this ONCE on eBay and I'm pretty sure it was a sample - size 35 (which means fit for a true 34.5!) for $199!  There is no way my feet would have fit but I was so lusting after that auction!


----------



## BellaShoes

As I said *Nani*, worse case, I dye the kid leather black and I have myself a Black Kid Maniac for $229!

Thanks for the info *batwoodfan*.... the search begins.

Okay ladies... time to get cleaned up for a trip into the City.. hopefully I will return with my proper size in the Monroe.


----------



## icecreamom

Good Morning/Afternoon ladies

Great find *Bella*


----------



## batwoodfan

The quilted Maniac as seen on Amber Valletta:

http://cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/88...C7A3BAC4958606C80217B5CEAE92FE30A760B0D811297


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh, that was her fabulous Bazaar shoot!



And she's toting a Bally bag from when Brian Atwood was Creative Director of the fashion house.  He has since left to put his FULL efforts back into BA!


----------



## lkrp123

Olive sounds gorgey *Bella*! :afrocool:

LOVE all the pictures you post *Batwoodfan*, they're wonderful and oh-so-not-helpful to my wallet!  But really, I second *Nani *- you're the BA queen!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Ahhhh.... The quilted Maniac!  This was a Spring 2009 shoe I think.  The quilted Maniac was sent out to stylists and celebs before they got their toes into black and smoke nude patent...  I saw this ONCE on eBay and I'm pretty sure it was a sample - size 35 (which means fit for a true 34.5!) for $199!  There is no way my feet would have fit but I was so lusting after that auction!



 LOVE them!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh, that was her fabulous Bazaar shoot!





BellaShoes said:


> As I said *Nani*, worse case, I dye the kid leather black and I have myself a Black Kid Maniac for $229!
> 
> Thanks for the info *batwoodfan*.... the search begins.
> 
> Okay ladies... time to get cleaned up for a trip into the City.. hopefully I will return with my proper size in the Monroe.



I bet the olive will actually look really good with your skin tone *Bella* probably a similar overall hue to the Earth Suede Maniac 120s you had to let go of...


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> Olive sounds gorgey *Bella*! :afrocool:
> 
> LOVE all the pictures you post *Batwoodfan*, they're wonderful and oh-so-not-helpful to my wallet!  But really, I second *Nani *- you're the BA queen!



No way- *Bella* is the true BA Queen IMO - look at her awesome influence on our feet!  I'm more of a historian/parliamentarian - haha!  Thanks for the nice compliment!


----------



## yazziestarr

between the quilted maniacs and the atomics Im dyin'. i love the red ones. 

and I need to get up earlier to catch stuff returned to NAP


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> As I said *Nani*, worse case, I dye the kid leather black and I have myself a Black Kid Maniac for $229!
> 
> Thanks for the info *batwoodfan*.... the search begins.
> 
> Okay ladies... time to get cleaned up for a trip into the City.. hopefully I will return with my proper size in the Monroe.



Have fun Bella!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> No way- *Bella* is the true BA Queen IMO - look at her awesome influence on our feet!  I'm more of a historian/parliamentarian - haha!  Thanks for the nice compliment!



parliamentarian - :lolots: TOO funny!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*lkrp*  did you grab those cognac maniac from cocopari?


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> *lkrp*  did you grab those cognac maniac from cocopari?



No...I wasn't sure if they'd look OK against my ghostly  white skin. AND I may or may not be working on purchasing another BA...


----------



## BellaShoes

Hmmm, there seems to be something different about my shoe wardrobe this morning


----------



## BellaShoes

Kitties!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Ohhhhh Bella! I am envious of all that Atwood fabulousssssness.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I want a Maniac for $229!


----------



## BellaShoes

Just heard from Mr Atwood himself, he is re issuing the Quilted Maniacs!!! I absolutely need those on my life!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Kitties!!!!!!



awwwww look at those babies!!! (and I mean the kittens ) 

and  to all the Atwoods!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> If anyone EVER sees this Maniac in a 39-39.5... PM me asap... I... want.... that....
> 
> celebstylecentral.com/wp-content/uploads/products/brian-atwood/shoes/brian-atwood-maniac-quilted-platform-pumps-black-patent.jpg


 
OMG are these new????!!!!!!!!! I wannnnttttttt


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Kitties!!!!!!


 
love love love this pic!!!! and the kitties!!!!

yay for quilted Maniacs! God I'm going to be in so much trouble!!!!


----------



## couturegal

Did you ladies see the Milena in nude patent?!  must have them!!!  BTW Bellashoes... your collection is AMAZING!


----------



## gloss_gal

Someone a few posts back mentioned that Bethany had on the Donna's on Watch What Happens Live.  I did not see the show closely but I thought it was the Maniac.  How do the shoes differ.


----------



## jeshika

*Bella*, your kitties are so adorable! 

Quilted Maniacs? when, where, how?!?!?!


----------



## yazziestarr

gloss_gal said:


> Someone a few posts back mentioned that Bethany had on the Donna's on Watch What Happens Live.  I did not see the show closely but I thought it was the Maniac.  How do the shoes differ.



I didnt see bethanys shoes but the Donnas have a ribbon on the back. i think from the front they look the same. It may be that the donna is a maniac with a ribbon back but I'm not entirely sure. 

footcandyshoes.com has both styles on their website if you want to compare.

eta: I just looked and I think maniacs have a different heel


----------



## sophinette007

Wow bella your collection is stunning!!!!!!

Oh my god what a great new I love quilted Maniac!!!!!! I need those in my life!!!!


BellaShoes said:


> Just heard from Mr Atwood himself, he is re issuing the Quilted Maniacs!!! I absolutely need those on my life!


----------



## sophinette007

I have done a little research about the Atomic! It was sold in France at the Montaigne Market(Paris) in white but this store unfortunaltely doesn't have BA anymore(stupid store!). It was retailed for 1135 euros. I believe in 2009.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks ladies!! Our crew consists of 4 kitties, 2 sets of brothers..pair of orange and pair of black..*jeshika*, I thought they may catch your attention!

Great intel on the Atomic *Sophinette*, thanks!

Yes, *Yazzie*, same toe box on the Donna and Maniac but the similarities end there... heel is totally different which makes the shoe look and feel different. As for sizing, the Maniac to me seems  more narrow in fit.


----------



## BellaShoes

So what do you get when you mix the letters up on Monroe? NO MORE.... :cry: So, dropped into Saks SF to try a smaller size but the gap in the heel was still there but the toe box was much more narrow so ladies, they stayed at Saks.


----------



## linera

So I've been browsing the thread and am considering buying a pair of Maniacs..  except I have a few question.

Does anyone know if the patent Maniacs stretch over time since I know the normal leather ones do.

Also, does anyone know how the comfort of the Maniacs compare to YSL Tribtoos?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi linera, welcome!

Personally, I find the Maniac more comfortable than the YSL tribtoo simply due to the heel to shoe ratio. The heels on YSL's are very thin which gives you the tendency to push weight to the front of the shoe causing foot fatigue sooner.

As for stretching, with normal wear your Maniacs will give a bit however nothing so extraordinary that would cause you to size differently.

HTH, happy shopping!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lavender Loca Size 40 $650 OBO (trusted seller)*
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ntntgo/items/NIB_BRIAN_ATWOOD_SATC2_LOCA_SZ_40_LONG_SOLD_OUT


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*Bella, your BA collection is fantastic. You own the best styles!! I'm envious.*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Sonia*!


----------



## babyontheway

Count me in for the quilted maniac!
There are so many pages to go through, but in short, congrats ladies on all your newest purchases!
Hi kel


----------



## Windelynn

Bella i am so damn jealouis of your collection! i love your kitties toooo


----------



## mrsMP

Omg I want the Quilted Maniacs now!! That would go with my Chanel flap


----------



## Vendrazi

Do Atwood shoes generally come in half sizes above 40? I am wondering if 40.5 might not fit me better than 41, but I never see Maniacs in 40.5 anywhere...


----------



## linera

Thank for the info, Bella!

One more question, do the Maniacs ever go on sale?


----------



## BellaShoes

*linera*, very rare. If they do, grab them as they will not last.


----------



## yazziestarr

Vendrazi said:


> Do Atwood shoes generally come in half sizes above 40? I am wondering if 40.5 might not fit me better than 41, but I never see Maniacs in 40.5 anywhere...



*Vedrazi *NM.com and saks.com have 40.5 listed...I dont know if they are the maniacs your looking for but they do come in the size


----------



## BellaShoes

Vendrazi said:


> Do Atwood shoes generally come in half sizes above 40? I am wondering if 40.5 might not fit me better than 41, but I never see Maniacs in 40.5 anywhere...



I have taken the liberty of giving you the direct link to the Power Nude 140mm in size 40.5 at Footcandy... you can thank me later 
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=POWER!ATW
$530...and are worth every red cent... just sayin'


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> Bella i am so damn jealouis of your collection! i love your kitties toooo



Thank you Windelynn...


----------



## amusedcleo

babyontheway said:


> Count me in for the quilted maniac!
> There are so many pages to go through, but in short, congrats ladies on all your newest purchases!
> Hi kel


 
ker, you're too funny!  I'll be counting on you for the quilted maniac hook up....


----------



## amusedcleo

BellaShoes said:


> Kitties!!!!!!


 
Bella, you're putting the rest of our collections' to shame...and the kitties help too


----------



## lkrp123

100mm *Elisa*...at NAP for $250..Sizes 36, 39 and 41 available!! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81110


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *amuse*!


----------



## BellaShoes

judging by the ninja...* lkrp*, congrats!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> judging by the ninja...* lkrp*, congrats!



Thank you *Bella*! 

That's too bad about the Monroe...I really loved the look of it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Me too, but they just did not work... 

Congrats on the Helix! Lovely seller too!


----------



## lkrp123

^^ I just was browsing twitter... I see Mr. Atwood and you are becoming close friends now!!  

How many tweets now?

That's so neat *B*!!!!!

(and yes, SUPER sweet seller...she made my day today! )


----------



## Vendrazi

BellaShoes said:


> I have taken the liberty of giving you the direct link to the Power Nude 140mm in size 40.5 at Footcandy... you can thank me later
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=POWER!ATW
> $530...and are worth every red cent... just sayin'


----------



## Vendrazi

lkrp123 said:


> ^^ I just was browsing twitter... I see Mr. Atwood and you are becoming close friends now!!



Bella and Brian sitting in a tree...

Kay Aye Ess... 

Uh, I mean, Having a completely respectful relationship based on their mutual appreciation of Mr. Atwood's designs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Stop it!!!! You ladies are crazy...

Get back on topic.. Lkrp, when are you getting your helix and Vendrazi.. When do your Powers arrive


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella *darling, did Brian ever respond about a time frame for the reissue of the quilted maniacs? I will be dreaming about those


----------



## boxermomof2

Bella, amazing BA collection! Your kitties are adorable!

Count me in for quilted maniacs too!


----------



## ms piggy

Wowza, that's some BA collection there, *Bella*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Dezy! No, only that he will be reissuing. Hopefully he will send us a reply if not.. They were a Spring piece so perhaps if we are lucky, a Spring reissue? Wouldnt that be fabulous, I need them in my life!

Thank you boxer and ms piggy! It wasn't even a full pic as it was only meant to catch my boys


----------



## jenayb

Quilted... Maniac....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Rachel McAdams *






*Rose Bryne*





*Amber Valletta*





*Selena Gomez*





*Maria Bello*


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, look at Maria Bella... I. *need*. them.


----------



## boxermomof2

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, look at Maria Bella... I. *need*. them.



I know!!!!! I want!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Stop it!!!! You ladies are crazy...
> 
> Get back on topic.. Lkrp, when are you getting your helix and Vendrazi.. When do your Powers arrive



 We just can't help it *Bella*!

They're being shipped out on Monday! 

My Super Charged booties should be here soon too

*Vendrazi*! Purple or Nude Powers?


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I know! You ladies are instigators 

I didn't realize you snapped up the supercharged as well, congrats!

*Vendrazi*? Did you get them? I need to call Footcandy for my commission.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I had told myslef no more black shoes after the Dantes, but I think I will be making an exception for the quilted Maniacs


----------



## Vendrazi

lkrp123 said:


> *Vendrazi*! Purple or Nude Powers?



LOL -- well, I've been a mite busy this weekend with driving up to the City a couple of times (commuters of the world, I salute you...gack, doing that drive is enervating), and I'm currently waiting on...um...three new pair of shoes to arrive at my front door, bringing my December/January haul to eight.

Since with this weather I'm wearing a grand total of NONE...


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies, do you know if the Maniacs come in a higher heel than the 140mm? On some celeb pics, their maniacs look taller than the 140s.. so I wonder.. Or maybe it was just the angle of the pic? hhhmmmm...


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they fabulous *Dezy*!?


----------



## yazziestarr

Lkrp congrats on finding your helix!

Vendrazi 8 BAs or 8 a mix of shoes? pretty exciting!


Ladies if they are reissuing the quilted maniacs then maybe there's hope of them reissuing the dramas...I would love both!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Quilted... Maniac....



*Jenay*....We're going to be bootie twins again!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> ^ I know! You ladies are instigators
> 
> I didn't realize you snapped up the supercharged as well, congrats!



Thank you! (Yeah...they are similar styles...but whatevs! )



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I had told myslef no more black shoes after the Dantes, but I think I will be making an exception for the quilted Maniacs



I love the look of the quilted!! So NOT your typical black shoe...



Vendrazi said:


> LOL -- well, I've been a mite busy this weekend with driving up to the City a couple of times (commuters of the world, I salute you...gack, doing that drive is enervating), and I'm currently waiting on...um...three new pair of shoes to arrive at my front door, bringing my December/January haul to eight.
> 
> Since with this weather I'm wearing a grand total of NONE...



*V* - Spill it! three new pairs?? Interested minds want to know! 



yazziestarr said:


> Lkrp congrats on finding your helix!



Thank you!!! I'm very excited!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Aren't they fabulous *Dezy*!?


 
yes!!!!!! So Rose Gold Zeniths and quilted Maniacs and that's it! no more for me! 



lkrp123 said:


> I love the look of the quilted!! So NOT your typical black shoe...


 
I agree! I'm actually hoping they will come out in the 120 as well so that I can get them as my "lower heel" black pumps


----------



## sophinette007

I am on the wait list for Rose Gold Maniac. I really love the color but don't know yet if I wear these a lot. I work in a conservative environement but whatever I won't wear them at work but I think these can be dressed up with black dress and black outfit and casual with jeans. Have you any other ideas of outfit with these?

By the way congrats on the new purchases!!!!!!! The BA fever has just begun!!!!!!!

I cant't wait for the Fiona, the purple powers, the Grey Harrisson(thanks to a wonderful TPF seller!)to arrive...I have just been added on the NM wait list for the Black patent Maniac 120...
I have the 120 Maniac in Nude and the Leopard Suede Maniac 140, which I will let go soon...
I will post a photo of my little collection when the 3 paires of shoes arrive at home


----------



## BellaShoes

That is fantastic *sophinette*! Which fiona's the leopard python or the new snake? You will LOVE the purple powers!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Vendrazi*, you still did not answer the question... Any new BA's? I would like to take a moment and nominate Vendrazi as Captain of the tPF dodge ball team...


----------



## Vendrazi

...no, I still just have the one pair of BAs, the Madis... I probably will order a pair of the Powers (if only to find out what my dang Powers size IS) once my life calms down a bit.

Seven of the eight pairs are CLs! Only one was BA.

(Edited: can't tell Powers from Maniacs. And I've HAD coffee? Whut up with dat?)

(Further edited to add: Okay, I've ordered them. Will report back.)


----------



## mrsMP

Got the Leopard Maniacs for $282!   It's the 120mm and .5 size up (only size left) so hopefully it's not too big..


----------



## Vendrazi

...suddenly remembered the two pairs of CLs she preordered from Saks and one from the boutique and now the Powers brings her two month total to 12...

Does everyone go through a phase where they lose their minds? Just checking...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Vendrazi said:


> ...suddenly remembered the two pairs of CLs she preordered from Saks and one from the boutique and now the Powers brings her two month total to 12...
> 
> Does everyone go through a phase where they lose their minds? Just checking...


 
yes...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

My girlfriends were over Friday night for our post Christmas gift exchange, I saw it as a chance to wear my Barettas again


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolute perfection Dezy!!! Tights or leggings? Love the whole look!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *Bella! *They are Jbrand jeggings, $50 from Nordies Rack!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

So I was *this close* to pre-ordering the nude Maniac from Saks, and I just noticed it's the 120. 

Where are we finding our 140s?? I'm short and need lots of help. :shame:


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> Lkrp congrats on finding your helix!
> 
> Vendrazi 8 BAs or 8 a mix of shoes? pretty exciting!
> 
> 
> Ladies if they are reissuing the quilted maniacs then maybe there's hope of them *reissuing the dramas*...I would love both!


 

YES please! A reissue of the Smoke would be fabulous! I realllllly need some Drama in my life!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> So I was *this close* to pre-ordering the nude Maniac from Saks, and I just noticed it's the 120.
> 
> Where are we finding our 140s?? I'm short and need lots of help. :shame:



Do the POWER *jenay*!! They are fantastic!!!!! $530 at Footcandy and 140mm


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

Good call, Bella! I believe it's Intermix (if I'm not mistaken) that has the nude available currently in a 38.5, but I'm almost positive that I'd need a 39. I guess I'll have to see when my Dantes finally arrive.


----------



## mrsMP

BTW ladies, as of yesterday, Jeffrey in NY has a *size 36 - Black Loca 140mm* for $398 (50% off retail).  Ask for Marell


----------



## lkrp123

Vendrazi said:


> ...no, I still just have the one pair of BAs, the Madis... I probably will order a pair of the Powers (if only to find out what my dang Powers size IS) once my life calms down a bit.
> 
> Seven of the eight pairs are CLs! Only one was BA.
> 
> (Edited: can't tell Powers from Maniacs. And I've HAD coffee? Whut up with dat?)
> 
> (Further edited to add: Okay, I've ordered them. Will report back.)



This whole post made me LOL  POWERS!! 



mrsMP said:


> Got the Leopard Maniacs for $282!   It's the 120mm and .5 size up (only size left) so hopefully it's not too big..



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> Good call, Bella! I believe it's Intermix (if I'm not mistaken) that has the nude available currently in a 38.5, but I'm almost positive that I'd need a 39. I guess I'll have to see when my Dantes finally arrive.



Intermix and Footcandy both have the Nude. I took my Powers TTS 39 and they are fabulous! Intermix you can sign up for their newsletter for 15% of $530 or FC is $530.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Intermix and Footcandy both have the Nude. I took my Powers TTS 39 and they are fabulous! Intermix you can sign up for their newsletter for 15% of $530 or FC is $530.



Humm...


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

Do it! If you wait too long... they will be gone...


----------



## jenayb

*BELLA*!  

 I just paid for something this morning, though..............


----------



## jenayb

So do you have other nude Power modeling shots? You know, just for research.....

ETA: I keep trying to do the checkout on Intermix for the preorder of the size 39 and it won't let me... It just keeps saying:


Thank you for your preorder. You can expect to receive your selection(s) as indicated below.

But I never ordered!?


----------



## BellaShoes

But of course!!!












You should be asked to complete check out with CC info... then you will get an email confirmation but your card is not charged until your order ships.


----------



## jenayb

They're so dreamy!! 

Nope. It just keeps telling me that they will be available the week of 1/15. I wonder if I could make a 38.5 work...?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hmmm, that's odd. I took mine TTS, 39 and they are perfect. I am a 39 in CL's and 8.5 US. Looking at your siggy, it looks like you are .5 size smaller than me, right? Try the 38.5 and return them if they do not work.. by then, they will have the 39!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think I might wear them tomorrow... or maybe my Fionas... hmm?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Yes, I think so... My Biancas are a 38.5 so... Humm. I just wonder how small they run.... 

Errrg and the 15% off code isn't working. I'l figure this out.


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely, I think a 38.5 in the Power as my Biancas are a 39.


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenay, try JANLL for 15%


----------



## lkrp123

Y'all are making me want to order some powers!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hmm, I'd probably be a 39.5


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Jenay, try JANLL for 15%



Humm. That is what I tried and it isn't working.  I wantttttt!!!


----------



## Windelynn

all these modeling pics are making me want to bust out my BAs...or get more BAs...god this is such a deadly thread.


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> all these modeling pics are making me want to bust out my BAs...or get more BAs...god this is such a deadly thread.


 
i agreee!!! i want the quilted maniacs and the rose gold zeniths and *bella* could you ask brian to reissue the smoke nude?


----------



## Vendrazi

Is there a big difference in feeling btw the Maniac and the Powers? I'm so used to the CL spike heel that the Powers heel looks ginormous to me...but on the other hand maybe the larger heel provides more stability/usability?


----------



## jenayb

^^ Think of the CL Bibi. That heel is SUPER chunky but it works.


----------



## BellaShoes

Jeshika! I wish it was that easy!! (OMG, i wish!) I'd have a pair of those smokey nude numbers on my feet right now... As I am laying in bed!

Vendrazi.. The heel looks bigger in pictures than it really is.. It's a spectacular shoe.


----------



## BellaShoes

As for the CL bibi, the heel is chunky all the way down whereas the Power tapers off.


----------



## jeshika

10% off Intermix online code, expires 1/31/2011 - *Thanks10*


----------



## deango

A red patent Maniac 120 size 40 just appeared on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-MA...52339?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5641f1c9d3


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Intermix and Footcandy both have the Nude. I took my Powers TTS 39 and they are fabulous! Intermix you can sign up for their newsletter for 15% of $530 or FC is $530.



I'm about to break down and order a pair from Intermix but all they have is a 39 or a 40...I can't decide which size! I'm leaning towards the 40...?


----------



## sophinette007

It is the new snake Blue cobalt, black, gold and white
https://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=FIONA!ATW

I think I have done a mistake with the power sizing as I sized up for  a size 39 but I am a size 38.5 in Maniac 120 and a size 38.5 in CL....My Maniac 140 in size 38.5 are tight on the toe box...Bloody me. Ok I hope that I won't have to send it back to USA, grrrrr. It will takes forever to have a new pair flying back lol as it is 15 days of shipping with USPS priority(but taxes free).



BellaShoes said:


> That is fantastic *sophinette*! Which fiona's the leopard python or the new snake? You will LOVE the purple powers!


----------



## sophinette007

wow I love them on on! Gorgeous!!!!!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My girlfriends were over Friday night for our post Christmas gift exchange, I saw it as a chance to wear my Barettas again


----------



## batwoodfan

WOW - so much to catch up on in the past few days!  Congrats to everyone's new purchases and congrats to *Bella*'s continuing love affair with Brian via twitter 

Looks like the US NAP sale is over... I wonder when further reductions will happen on the NAP International site?


----------



## ms piggy

^ It has started, a few hours ago! The Drama 140 is at 290 gbp (30% off), only size 41 left. 

Elisa, Helix and Madi (size 40 left) at 50% off. Elisa and Helix still has limited sizing. 

Harrison, Terry boots, Balleto and Drama 140 are new to the sale at 30% off.

Hope someone scores!!


----------



## NANI1972

Ugh! Missed the Dramas....again! All the sizes sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## sophinette007

Nani,Don't be dispapointed on NAP UK before the sales stated the smaller size left for the Drama was 39.5...



NANI1972 said:


> Ugh! Missed the Dramas....again! All the sizes sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## NANI1972

^ Your right Sophie I forgot they had very limited sizing even before the sale.


----------



## batwoodfan

Look at what the gals at Elyse Walker got to play with when they were in Brian Atwood's Milan studio for a Spring preview!  Jealous!


----------



## AmyNJacob

batwoodfan said:


> I know of _someone_ who recently ordered the Monroe... so I will let her answer your question herself... I think she is anxiously awaiting their arrival...


 


B_Gal said:


> I just got the Monroe at Footcandy- the girls at Footcandy contacted me right away letting me know that they have all of their new resort shoes from BA. I was so excited that I ended up getting the Power and the Monroe. I am usually a size 36 in BA and with the Monroe I got a size 35. They are running pretty big. The girls at Footcandy tried them on and suggested to go with a smaller size so I would down a size.
> LOVE the shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got them in and they were right! I suggest going a size down. The girls at Footcandy were very helpful and friendly!


 


BellaShoes said:


> Welcome!! Perfect timing, my Monroe's just arrived today and I sized up .5... TOO BIG! I am sending them right back for TTS.... but my oh my, they are FAB-U-LOUS!
> 
> Add it to the list ladies... Monroe 120mm TTS


 
Thanks so much for your help! I'll let you guys know how they work for me once I try them on. Hopefully the Saks here in Houston will have them in stock.


----------



## sophinette007

Batwoodfan, again you show us amazing pictures!!!! Thank you so much!!!
I am so jealous of this ladie and look at these in the right corner, the Rose Gold Maniac....:coolpics:


batwoodfan said:


> Look at what the gals at Elyse Walker got to play with when they were in Brian Atwood's Milan studio for a Spring preview! Jealous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sophie- *thank you!!!

*batwood- *love the pic, Oh I see Rose Gold 

I'm wearing my tan Maniac 140s today, love them


----------



## batwoodfan

Look who else has been spotted in the Tan Maniac 140s...


----------



## jenayb

Woohoo my Dantes are on the UPS truck for delivery!  Hooray, Intermix!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bad new: No Bueno on the Smoke Nude Dantes 

The color is off.  I tried them on and the color didn't mesh well with my skintone.  They've been boxed up and returned to Saks


----------



## icecreamom

returning the Elisa 7.5 to NAP later today... too big indeed!


----------



## jenayb

DC-Cutie said:


> Bad new: No Bueno on the Smoke Nude Dantes
> 
> The color is off. I tried them on and the color didn't mesh well with my skintone. They've been boxed up and returned to Saks


 


Really? That sucks.. They look amazing over the interwebs... Is the colour different in real life?


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Look who else has been spotted in the Tan Maniac 140s...


 
I am still working on stretching mine out, they are so fabulous, I hope I can make them work.



jenaywins said:


> Woohoo my Dantes are on the UPS truck for delivery!  Hooray, Intermix!


 




DC-Cutie said:


> Bad new: No Bueno on the Smoke Nude Dantes
> 
> The color is off. I tried them on and the color didn't mesh well with my skintone. They've been boxed up and returned to Saks


 
Sorry they didn't work for you.


icecreamom said:


> returning the Elisa 7.5 to NAP later today... too big indeed!


Awww, sorry they didn't fit. 



I just go my Black Patent Maniac 120 from Saks. Yay, they are a good fit!

Now I need Harrisons, Dramas 140 and Helix! C'mon shoe gods help me out here!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jenaywins said:


> Really? That sucks.. They look amazing over the interwebs... Is the colour different in real life?



the color is right, it just doesn't look right against my skintone..


----------



## batwoodfan

Brian Atwood shoes spotted in Vogue's Accessories closet!  (Senior Accessories Editor Filipa Fino in foreground).  Now all they need to do is use them (and all his other styles) in lots of editorials!


----------



## batwoodfan

Seeing how we all get excited about great Brian Atwood shoes from past seasons (and by excited I mean riddled with angst because we can no longer find shoes from past seasons)... may I introduce you to "Max?"  I'm pretty sure these were part of the Fall 2009 season.  I love these shoes.


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Seeing how we all get excited about great Brian Atwood shoes from past seasons (and by excited I mean riddled with angst because we can no longer find shoes from past seasons)... may I introduce you to "Max?" I'm pretty sure these were part of the Fall 2009 season. I love these shoes.


 

*GASP* Those are aw-some! Now I am really depressed I missed so many great styles. Does anyone else find it odd that you don't see a lot of these styles for re-sale on ebay. Everbody must be hourding their BA purchases!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I agree!! I've been seriously lurking on eBay like a serial stalker and the BA selection is poop nuggets at best. There is a pair on there right now that I'd love to have, but I won't pay the price the seller wants for used shoes.


----------



## NANI1972

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I agree!! I've been seriously lurking on eBay like a serial stalker and the BA selection is *poop nuggets* at best. There is a pair on there right now that I'd love to have, but I won't pay the price the seller wants for used shoes.


 
Ha-ha 

Don't people know there are some obsessed ladies on this forum that need a BA fix STAT! C'mon people give up the shooooooz!


----------



## mrsMP

Congrats on the black patent maniacs *Nani*!! Mod Pics please? 



NANI1972 said:


> I just go my Black Patent Maniac 120 from Saks. Yay, they are a good fit!
> 
> Now I need Harrisons, Dramas 140 and Helix! C'mon shoe gods help me out here!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I agree!! I've been seriously lurking on eBay like a serial stalker and the BA selection is poop nuggets at best. There is a pair on there right now that I'd love to have, but I won't pay the price the seller wants for used shoes.



poop nuggets!


----------



## jenayb

^


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *it has been so quiet today, can't wait for your Dante reveal!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dante! Dante! Dante! Dante!


----------



## yazziestarr

Love them jenay! so hot!


----------



## NANI1972

Smokin' Jenay! They look so great on you! Are they manageable to walk in pretty well?


----------



## jenayb

Thanks gals. 

*Nans*, they are surprisingly comfortable. They are a tad tough, yes, and I do not see them being an all-night shoe; however, coming from CLs they are a walk in the park.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

they are fabulous!!!!! When mine arrived they were very stiff, I don't think anyone had ever tried them on. I've been putting them on at home and they are more and more comfy each time


----------



## babyontheway

Jenay- congrats!  I love the black... now what about the nude


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!! *Jenay* they are fantastic! I wore my black Dantes to work today.. LOVE!! (but beware of cold toes on winter days...chilly!)

So sorry *DC*, I wish they would have worked for you.

Sorry to hear about the sizing issues *icecream*, your pair will come soon...


----------



## BellaShoes

So, the pic was more for my new coat versus the shoes but here I am in my Dantes today!!!


----------



## Vendrazi

Now that I have had a little while to walk around in my Madis to get a better feel for them...I think I would have to pad the hell out of both shoes to really make them stable on my feet, and given that I have 6000 (number approximate) pairs of shoes headed my way soon, it's probably not worth it.

So I am going to box these up and send them back to Net-A-Porter, in case anyone is on the hunt for Madis in a 41! Let's hope the Powers in a 40.5 are the answer. (I'm going to be really bummed if it turns out I really am a 40 in BA, because I *swear* those Dantes did not go on my feet.)


----------



## kat99

Just a quick note that I stopped by Shoe In in Las Vegas (Wynn) to check out some Atwoods and the SA said they are SOLD OUT - I think this thread is partially to blame!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry Vendrazi... i cannot help but think the Dante would have fit with a little breaking in... Dezy and I both found the toe box really stiff but easily remedied.


----------



## BellaShoes

kat99 said:


> Just a quick note that I stopped by Shoe In in Las Vegas (Wynn) to check out some Atwoods and the SA said they are SOLD OUT - I think this thread is partially to blame!



 We are taking over!


----------



## lkrp123

I missed the man in brown today - which means I missed my Super Charged!! 

Lovely coat &...of course, BAs *Bella*!

DANNNTE *Jenay*!! They look great!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OH NO!!! The pesky man! Sorry *lkrp*.. get 'em tomorrow!


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp, I am anxious to see your SC bootie as my size is still at EW....


----------



## BellaShoes

The nude terminators on eBay are killing me slowly....


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> lkrp, I am anxious to see your SC bootie as my size is still at EW....



You know the SECOND I open that box...I'll be attempting to return the enabling that you've caused!


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> The nude terminators on eBay are killing me slowly....


i looked at those for a looooooooong time today.


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> The nude terminators on eBay are killing me slowly....



They've got your name written all over it! :robot:

(and they look like they have a discount running...)


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> lkrp, I am anxious to see your SC bootie as my size is still at EW....



Yes, yes...... I too am curious to see....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> So, the pic was more for my new coat versus the shoes but here I am in my Dantes today!!!


 gorgeous Bella, love the coat sooo much!


----------



## NANI1972

Good Morning my lovlies! Where's everbody at? 

Bella- Love that coat!


----------



## jeshika

Morning *NANI*! I'm trying to stay awake after working till 3am this morning. zzz

anymore beautiful new shoes to reveal? 

*Bella*, i love those terminators! u should totally get them!


----------



## NANI1972

Yikes! 3 am, that bites. I have black patent Maniacs to reveal and I am still trying to stretch out my tan ones. My left foot is good, the right one is a biatch.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

morning girls! I need to see some reveals to keep me from buying any more shoes right now...wow I sound like an addict 

*nani- *have you been wearing the tan maniacs with socks?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Yikes! 3 am, that bites. I have black patent Maniacs to reveal and I am still trying to stretch out my tan ones. My left foot is good, the right one is a biatch.



*NANI*Are you trying the sock trick for the right one?

*Jeshika* how are your tan Maniacs?


----------



## lkrp123

Hi y'all!! I've got some super charged booties to reveal later!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

First I stretched them a little with socks stuffed in the toe box, last night I wore socks but I have to really stuff my foot in, I have to literally pull the back of the heel out. I have a shoe stretcher in them now with a sock on it. I am trying not to give up on them.


----------



## NANI1972

lkrp123 said:


> Hi y'all!! I've got some super charged booties to reveal later!!!!


 

Yaaa! Can't wait! I am looking forward to modeling pics!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> *Jeshika* how are your tan Maniacs?



they are safe in their box in my closet...

i have been stuck in a windowless conference room somewhere in new jersey... i haven't seen dBF, much less my shoes! :cry:

is winter over yet? i hate wearing heels with my tights. makes my feet feel all slippery and my shoes too tight.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> they are safe in their box in my closet...
> 
> i have been stuck in a windowless conference room somewhere in new jersey... i haven't seen dBF, much less my shoes! :cry:
> 
> *is winter over yet?* i hate wearing heels with my tights. makes my feet feel all slippery and my shoes too tight.


 
OMG - I can't stop asking myself that same question!!!  Maybe Brian should make "Maniac" BOOTS!  Or, better yet, "Power" boots since the heel is thicker!  Slap some grip-worthy soles on 'em and call it a day!  We need a winter BA fix!  Hope you get home soon *Jeshika*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jeshika said:


> they are safe in their box in my closet...
> 
> i have been stuck in a windowless conference room somewhere in new jersey... i haven't seen dBF, much less my shoes! :cry:
> 
> is winter over yet? i hate wearing heels with my tights. makes my feet feel all slippery and my shoes too tight.


 
oh *jeshika *this sounds like pure torture! i'm so sorry! 

wow *batwood- *power boots or maniac boots would be fabulous!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

I got the second pair of nude dantes  over the weekend but I dont think they are working for me:cry:...they kinda feel like a one way ticket to bunion town. they are sooooo pretty I dont want to give them up. Maybe sizing up again will help but the next size up is a whole size up on saks where I got them, im debating whether i should try those too but i dont want to be disappointed again. Plus Id like to return the first 2 pairs before I get another.

P.S. I am wearing my leopard calf hair maniacs today


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> they are safe in their box in my closet...
> 
> i have been *stuck in a windowless conference room somewhere in new jersey*... i haven't seen dBF, much less my shoes! :cry:
> 
> is winter over yet? i hate wearing heels with my tights. makes my feet feel all slippery and my shoes too tight.



aww Jess that sounds so bleak! your shoes are waiting for you on the outside!...and Bibi...and DBF


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> First I stretched them a little with socks stuffed in the toe box, last night I wore socks but I have to really stuff my foot in, I have to literally pull the back of the heel out. I have a shoe stretcher in them now with a sock on it. I am trying not to give up on them.


 

Go Nani, Go Nani :boxing: Don't give up, you can do it!


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> Go Nani, Go Nani :boxing: Don't give up, you can do it!


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence icecreamom. I'm just gonna have to show these shoes who is boss. "Hey shoes, you wanna piece a me?!"


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> they are safe in their box in my closet...
> 
> i have been stuck in a *windowless conference room somewhere in new jersey*... i haven't seen dBF, much less my shoes! :cry:
> 
> is winter over yet? i hate wearing heels with my tights. makes my feet feel all slippery and my shoes too tight.


 
The fact that you said 'somewhere' makes me think we need to call the cops as you have been kidnapped...  Sounds like a job for Michael Weston and Fi...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much Dezy and Nani!! I love my new coat!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> OMG - I can't stop asking myself that same question!!! Maybe Brian should make "Maniac" BOOTS! Or, better yet, "Power" boots since the heel is thicker! Slap some grip-worthy soles on 'em and call it a day! We need a winter BA fix! Hope you get home soon *Jeshika*!


 
OMG! A Power Bootie, sign me up!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

OK - so we live in suburban Chicago and DH often goes downtown for work... Today DH went above and beyond!  Not only did he get me a gorgeous pair of BAs but he went as far as taking pictures of the Spring BA lookbook @ Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave)!  Prices are indicated too!  Obviously he listens when I drop hint after hint after hint...


----------



## batwoodfan

Looking at the pics again, I am baffled that the photo of the "Nude Cappuccino" Maniacs is a picture of a FAKE Brian Atwood shoe - and on brianatwood.com it is spelt "Capuccino" not "Cappuccino!"  Oh well, I guess we all make mistakes!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Batwood* omg that was so sweet of you DH to even take pics of the lookbook
congrats on the new pair of BAs!


----------



## batwoodfan

kat99 said:


> Just a quick note that I stopped by Shoe In in Las Vegas (Wynn) to check out some Atwoods and the SA said they are SOLD OUT - I think this thread is partially to blame!


 
I am surprised the Black Patent Donna lasted as long as it did - I was tempted to get the 36.5 and pad it like crazy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ummm. hello? Why are you holding out? What did DH get you! *tapping finger on desk*


----------



## xoxoCat

batwoodfan said:


> Looking at the pics again, I am baffled that the photo of the "Nude Cappuccino" Maniacs is a picture of a FAKE Brian Atwood shoe - and on brianatwood.com it is spelt "Capuccino" not "Cappuccino!"  Oh well, I guess we all make mistakes!



That is so bizarre...

By the way, which pair did your DH get you?

Cat


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> *Batwood* omg that was so sweet of you DH to even take pics of the lookbook
> congrats on the new pair of BAs!


 
He is definitely more fearless than I am - I wouldn't even think of whipping out my phone to take pictures!  He's a keeper!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Ummm. hello? Why are you holding out? What did DH get you! *tapping finger on desk*


 
You guys aren't the only ones I have been "bothering" about these...  Brian Atwood Loca 120!  The color is "tulipano" and so beautiful!  Crazy sale - $272!!!  He said there were a handful still there...


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats batwoodfan! They are lovely. Modeling pics please!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

That is super sweet of you husband to take pictures of the look book. He's quite a savvy shopper!! The new shoes are gorgeous! Congratulations!! 

We should post "family shots" of our BA collections. 

On a side note, I received my pair of drama heels today. I love them! Gorgeous shoes! It felt a bit tight at first, but I think it will work just fine for me. Can't wait to wear them out!! They are very high though, but I like the lift


----------



## NANI1972

Hurry! Black Terminator at NM for $359 sz 38 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Congrats batwoodfan! They are lovely. Modeling pics please!


 
Honestly, I had a bad experience years ago on a different fashion forum with my try at modeling pics so I have since made a personal decision to not post pictures of myself; hope that's ok!  I am a supporter of those that do modeling pics and jealous of all of you who can pull them off! 
 
I can share a pic of my _other _Loca 120 pumps in BLACK!


----------



## NANI1972

Black calf hair Maniac 140 $287 sz 37.5 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Those terminators are NICE!! Too big for me. 

Batwoodfan- sorry you had a bad experience on another forum. I normally don't post pictures either, but I LOVE seeing other people's pictures. 
The black shoes are nice, too. You have a growing "lust list" and a growing collection. Lucky you!!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Black calf hair Maniac 140 $287 sz 37.5 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 
LOVE THESE - INSANE DEAL - 140mm!


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Honestly, I had a bad experience years ago on a different fashion forum with my try at modeling pics so I have since made a personal decision to not post pictures of myself; *hope that's ok!* I am a supporter of those that do modeling pics and jealous of all of you who can pull them off!
> 
> I can share a pic of my _other _Loca 120 pumps in BLACK!


Of course it is OK, we will still love you just the same! 

Wish those terminators were my size!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Of course it is OK, we will still love you just the same!
> 
> Wish those terminators were my size!


 
^TY!

Wish I could find Terminator 140s in my size too!  Love 'em


----------



## yazziestarr

terminators are gone...someone here get 'em?


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Black calf hair Maniac 140 $287 sz 37.5 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 
If any of you are a true 37 or a wide/large 36.5 (or a 36.5 who likes to pad shoes) - buy these shoes - CRAAAAAZY deal on beautiful and UNIQUE Maniacs!!!  So jealous!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Black calf hair Maniac 140 $287 sz 37.5 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 
These are gone too!  OK TPF'ers... fess up... who got 'em?!?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Batwood- *what a sweet hubby you have!!!! congrats on your gorgeous Locas!!! and OMG I see Rose Gold in the look book


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Batwood- *what a sweet hubby you have!!!! congrats on your gorgeous Locas!!! and OMG I see Rose Gold in the look book


 
Thank you! So sweet of you to say! Did you see that the RG Maniac 120s will be $596? My guess was that they would be $650ish!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you for posting the Terminators *Nani*!   I have wanted them for months and though I strongly suspect they'll be too big for me, I had to go for them.  I'll see if I can pad them to make them work, if not they're going back.  If they do work, they'll be my first pair of BAs.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I did see that! so exciting!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you for posting the Terminators *Nani*!  I have wanted them for months and though I strongly suspect they'll be too big for me, I had to go for them. I'll see if I can pad them to make them work, if not they're going back. If they do work, they'll be my first pair of BAs.


 
Congrats!    Can't wait to hear more and see pics when they arrive!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Just for kicks, I thought I would check out the extra 50% off at Intermix... I am going to give the Olive a try... worst case, I dye them black... as they are Kid Leather
> 
> Call any Intermix store and ask for a product search! $229.50


 
Any news on your new olive Maniacs? Hopefully they've shipped!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Dante! Dante! Dante! Dante!


 
Didn't get a chance to tell you how UH-MAY-ZING these look!  Congrats!  I definitely see Dantes in my future...


----------



## NANI1972

Get ready for a pictures of my BA collection so far. Coming up in a few.


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies, FYI - there's a *37.5 Purple Loca* left at Nordies Chicago (Michigan Ave.)


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Get ready for a pictures of my BA collection so far. Coming up in a few.


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Ladies, FYI - there's a *37.5 Purple Loca* left at Nordies Chicago (Michigan Ave.)


 
Is that all there is left!?!  DH said there were quite a few sized on the rack... that was fast!


----------



## mrsMP

That's what they told me... they did a search for me and said that's the only size left.. maybe the only "small size" left ?.. I didn't ask further ... sorry


----------



## lkrp123

SC Booties are here!! 

Pictures will have to be taken later tonight when I get home, but I love them! I took a 39.5 and could have even gone with a 40...but, I am getting used to the higher heel and so I'm a little wobbly! I need practice...

They're a steal at $200ish from EW - except that you can tell they are 75% shoes. Not a problem for me, because I'm going to wear them, but the heel taps are loose and the suede is worn down in a few places.  I can't complain though - they're GORGEOUS!! My advice: GET THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

NANI1972 said:


> Get ready for a pictures of my BA collection so far. Coming up in a few.


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> That's what they told me... they did a search for me and said that's the only size left.. maybe the only "small size" left ?.. I didn't ask further ... sorry


 
No worries, just curious!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> SC Booties are here!!
> 
> Pictures will have to be taken later tonight when I get home, but I love them! I took a 39.5 and could have even gone with a 40...but, I am getting used to the higher heel and so I'm a little wobbly! I need practice...
> 
> They're a steal at $200ish from EW - except that you can tell they are 75% shoes. Not a problem for me, because I'm going to wear them, but the heel taps are loose and the suede is worn down in a few places.  I can't complain though - they're GORGEOUS!! My advice: GET THEM!!!!!!!


 
Such great news!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NANI1972

My first BA: Nude Maniac 120


----------



## NANI1972

My second BA purchase on sale!!!: Leopard Maniac 120


----------



## batwoodfan

*NANI* I am LOVING this collection idea!!!  LOVE!


----------



## NANI1972

My third BA, also on sale. Still trying to stretch these babies out and hopeing it is not a fruitless effort: Tan/Cognac Maniac 140


----------



## mrsMP

*Nani *- can't wait to go home and see your pics... Pics don't show on this work computer 


and OMG I just realized that we both have the exact same shoes.  Nude Patent, Leopard (on it's way), and Tan - all Maniacs!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

My fourth pair and final (FOR NOW): Black Patent Maniac 120











That's it for now. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## xoxoCat




----------



## batwoodfan

LOVE your collection *NANI*!  I know your tan Maniacs are snug but the rest look like they all fit perfectly!  Have you taken all of your Maniac 120s TTS?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*NANI*, your collection is TDF!!   I'm sure you'll make the tan Maniacs work... nothing a lil (or a lot!) of sock trick sessions can't cure!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks xoxoCAT and batwood fan!

batwoodfan- I am a U.S. size 6.5 and my Maniac 120 are 37. Wearing my Tan Maniacs right now, c'mon stretch for mamma.

Thank you *fiery*, BTW I always love your outfit pics in the CL forum!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Nani- *they are all so gorgeous! I can't wait for Maniac 120s, they look beautiful and comfy!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Get ready for a pictures of my BA collection so far. Coming up in a few.


  I'm ready can't wait to see the fam!!


----------



## yazziestarr

opps...  late on my prev. postush:

yay leopard maniac twin! 
They are all beautiful NANI but the nudes are just TDF on you!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Nani, your collection is wonderful. Love that you have great colors and a fun leopard pair, too. Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

Stunning, *Nans*!!! I love every single pair!!


----------



## am2022

nani, love them all!!!


----------



## NANI1972

dezynr, yazzie, Sonia, Jenay and amacasa. Hopeing to add more to my collection soon!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Nani - LOVE your collection   May I ask where you found the leopard Maniacs on sale?  Did you get the black patent 120s on sale as well?  I have black patent 140s but would rather have 120 since they are more practical for the office...

I do not need purple locas...I do not need purple locas...I do not need purple locas ***those are my size!!****


----------



## Windelynn

wowsers im gone for a day and there goes nani posting her fab collection and jesh and bella with their new BAs!!! So jealous of y'all.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Any news on your new olive Maniacs? Hopefully they've shipped!



Nope, not yet. THey are shipping directly from a store, FEDEX ground... should be here later this week.

*Lav,* congrats!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely fantastic *Nani*, congrats on your entire collection!

*batwoodfan*, gorgeous new Locas! Congrats!

As of my tinkering about the supercharged in EW, confirmed today.. my size is gone.


----------



## babyontheway

What a great DH you have!  Thanks for sharing the look book! Props to Nordstroms for ordering lots of maniacs 


batwoodfan said:


> OK - so we live in suburban Chicago and DH often goes downtown for work... Today DH went above and beyond!  Not only did he get me a gorgeous pair of BAs but he went as far as taking pictures of the Spring BA lookbook @ Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave)!  Prices are indicated too!  Obviously he listens when I drop hint after hint after hint...



 Love them... purple and black are so pretty!  Thanks to your itel, I have the same pair en route


batwoodfan said:


> You guys aren't the only ones I have been "bothering" about these...  Brian Atwood Loca 120!  The color is "tulipano" and so beautiful!  Crazy sale - $272!!!  He said there were a handful still there...



Nani- WOW!  I love them all!  I especially love the leopard on you
I just pre ordered the nude from Neiman's and now I want the black


NANI1972 said:


> My first BA: Nude Maniac 120


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*, I absolutely agree.. the Rose Gold are just taunting us in every photo!


----------



## mrsMP

*Nani*! Finally saw your collection... Love all of them! (I'm partly biased though coz I have 3 out of the 4 BAs that you have  )  They all look great on you!


----------



## lkrp123

Ahhh!!!!! 

*Brand New Harrisons*....at a _INSANE_ price...and from a lovely, lovely seller! 

I want! I want! They'd totally fit me too...

*$599* on Bonz....Starting at *$550/BIN $610* on Ebay!!!! _(I have a ton of Ebay bucks too )_

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella...rian_Atwood_Harrison_Chain_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4150&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1157wt_1141


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great collection *Nani.* Those black Maniacs are gorgeous!


----------



## lkrp123

*Nani*...I love every single pair! They look stunning on you


----------



## BellaShoes

Did anyone here score the pony hair Maniacs? What a deal!


----------



## ms piggy

So jealous of everyone's BAs! I'm obviously in the wrong time zone and area. Missing out on all the sales. Half a world away!

*batwoodfan*, thanks for the pics from a keeper DH! And congrats on the Locas. 

*NANI*, your collection has grown!! I can't see your pics now (darn firewall in the office) but I can imagine they are gorgeous. I want every single pair of them!


----------



## ms piggy

Still BA-less. :cry:


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no *ms piggy*!!! Are there any shoes outside of the Drama you are looking for?


----------



## ms piggy

Maniacs 120. Nude, Purple or Black.


----------



## ms piggy

Maniacs 120. Nude, Purple and Black.


----------



## BellaShoes

Two out of three are available now.. purple will be soon. There is a gift card event going on at Saks.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, I absolutely agree.. the Rose Gold are just taunting us in every photo!


 
I wannnnttttttt!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Two out of three are available now.. purple will be soon. There is a gift card event going on at Saks.



Purple is available at Saks in NYC.


----------



## jenayb

Ok.. I need to stay out of this thread!


----------



## NANI1972

boobielicious, windelynn, Bella, baby, mrsMP, lkrp123, Duke and ms piggy.

*boobielicious*- I purchased the Leopard from Nordies.

Can anyone confirm if NM had the Harrison on sale? TY


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani, NM had the Harrison in black 120mm last price $593.


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you Bella, what exactly is the color of yours called? TY


----------



## ms piggy

BellaShoes said:


> Two out of three are available now.. purple will be soon. There is a gift card event going on at Saks.



Thanks *Bella*. Are these available online as I'm overseas.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani, mine are 'purple grey'. A really pretty grey with purple undertones.

Ms Piggy, Saks and NM have them online


----------



## ms piggy

I couldn't take it anymore and popped by On Pedder (OP) this afternoon to check out BA. Limited styles, aside from what I posted earlier in this thread (Santana, Harrison  on sale etc), they only have Maniac 120 in black, Dante 140 in nude and Wagner 140 in nude and red currently for the new season. Sorry for the lousy pic. 

I tried the Dante and had to size up by half as I could barely squeezed my toes in! After that, I could barely walk, and wobbled around. But they do look stunning on! Even the SAs all like it. But alas I know I wouldn't be able to work it. 

For the Maniac 120, I'm a TTS in my regular Italian sizing (I size up half for Loubies). But they still don't have my size, sigh. 

OP will be bringing in more BAs in the coming season but mainly in 140s! 

Where are my 120s??


----------



## ms piggy

On Pedder will be stocking the Rose Gold in 140.


----------



## NANI1972

ms piggy said:


> I couldn't take it anymore and popped by On Pedder (OP) this afternoon to check out BA. Limited styles, aside from what I posted earlier in this thread (Santana, *Harrison* on sale etc), they only have Maniac 120 in black, Dante 140 in nude and Wagner 140 in nude and red currently for the new season. Sorry for the lousy pic.
> 
> I tried the Dante and had to size up by half as I could barely squeezed my toes in! After that, I could barely walk, and wobbled around. But they do look stunning on! Even the SAs all like it. But alas I know I wouldn't be able to work it.
> 
> For the Maniac 120, I'm a TTS in my regular Italian sizing (I size up half for Loubies). But they still don't have my size, sigh.
> 
> OP will be bringing in more BAs in the coming season but mainly in 140s!
> 
> Where are my 120s??


 
Hi piggy! Do you know what HH, color, and price the Harrison are?! Do you know the available sizes by any chance? TY!


----------



## ms piggy

NANI1972 said:


> Hi piggy! Do you know what HH, color, and price the Harrison are?! Do you know the available sizes by any chance? TY!



*NANI*, I think they are 140, in black and grey (reattaching the pics here again). What size are you? I can call them tomorrow morning to find out the availability as well as sale price. 

Apology again for the lousy pic quality. Another member *Acc*Me* has purchased them and posted a clear pic. Will search for you. BRB.


----------



## ms piggy

Clearer pics of the grey Harrison at OP posted *here*


----------



## NANI1972

ms piggy said:


> *NANI*, I think they are 140, in black and grey (reattaching the pics here again). What size are you? I can call them tomorrow morning to find out the availability as well as sale price.
> 
> Apology again for the lousy pic quality. Another member *Acc*Me* has purchased them and posted a clear pic. Will search for you. BRB.


 
Thank you so much! I would like the grey in 37 or 37.5! I hope they have had a further mark down, do you know if they would remove the tax when sending to the U.S.? TY!


----------



## ms piggy

NANI1972 said:


> Thank you so much! I would like the grey in 37 or 37.5! I hope they have had a further mark down, do you know if they would remove the tax when sending to the U.S.? TY!



Ok, let me check if they can do a charge send (including deducting the local tax). Will send you a PM.


----------



## NANI1972

ms piggy said:


> Ok, let me check if they can do a charge send (including deducting the local tax). Will send you a PM.


----------



## ms piggy

Fingers crossed for you *NANI*!


----------



## batwoodfan

Wow! Thanks for the info and pics *Ms Piggy*!  Crossing my fingers for you *NANI*!  I'm sure you will soon be a member of the "chain gang" with *Bella* and *Acc**me*- who else here in the BA forum has Harrisons?  I also need to say WOW at your BA collection pics!  Love them ALL!  IMO Brian does the absolute BEST leopard!  LOVE!


----------



## batwoodfan

LOVE the "Wagner" 140!  They are hard to find in the US!  Is that a cork platform & heel on the Wagner?  Thanks again for the pics *Ms Piggy*!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> OMG - I can't stop asking myself that same  question!!!  Maybe Brian should make "Maniac" BOOTS!  Or, better yet,  "Power" boots since the heel is thicker!  Slap some grip-worthy soles on  'em and call it a day!  We need a winter BA fix!  Hope you get home  soon *Jeshika*!



oooh *bat*, that sounds pretty awesome. i am waiting for boutique1 to go down to 2nd cut!!!!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh *jeshika *this sounds like pure torture! i'm so sorry!



It is what it is... we deliver today so hopefully the rest of the week will be more relaxing.



yazziestarr said:


> aww Jess that sounds so bleak! your shoes  are waiting for you on the outside!...and Bibi...and DBF



yeah these projects are killler!!!! poor bibi, she has been so neglected these past couple of days! :cry:



BellaShoes said:


> The fact that you said 'somewhere' makes me  think we need to call the cops as you have been kidnapped...  Sounds like a job for Michael Weston and Fi...



aah, please send them!!!!!  i love Burn Notice! Can't wait for the new season!


----------



## jeshika

*ms piggy*, neiman marcus has the dantes in the 120 hh...  i'm just sayin'!


----------



## jeshika

Available on Saks.com

Black Helix Suede Boot 40.5, $333.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...D7AF29641C&Ntt=brian+atwood&N=0&bmUID=iRVWKkg


----------



## ms piggy

batwoodfan said:


> LOVE the "Wagner" 140!  They are hard to find in the US!  Is that a cork platform & heel on the Wagner?  Thanks again for the pics *Ms Piggy*!



Yes, the Wagner has cork platform and heel. They look gorgeous but I didn't try them as they were 140.


----------



## ms piggy

My dream BA collection would be NANI's collection LOL! I'm a classic style girl all the way. 

*jeshika*, thanks for the intel. I'll start with the Maniacs (and Drama if I can find them) first. Not too sure about the Dantes. The toe box is a little too small/tight for me, I have broad feet.


----------



## batwoodfan

Intermix still has Olive Kid Leather "Maniac" 120mm pumps and Grey Kid Leather "Debra" 120mm pumps available in store!  The Debra is basically the slingback version  of the Maniac.  Both are on sale- Olive Maniacs are down to $225 (*Bella* was smart to grab herself a pair) and the Debras are $250 (*Bella* is to blame for enabling a certain someone to call and locate the last pair in her size...)

I am also pretty sure that they have Bordeaux Suede Super Charged on sale for like $325ish and the army green Niki boots for probably $350-$400ish.  Shipping is $15 and there is no tax if you do not have an Intermix in your state.  I don't know if they ship internationally... Go to intermixonline.com and call a store to check the inventory!


----------



## batwoodfan

FYI- These Intermix sale shoes are final sale


----------



## boxermomof2

I just bought a pair of burgandy helix suede ankle 120 from elyeswalker.com for $233.75 I made one mistake placing my order. When you register, they send a free shipping coupon immediately in your email box. I didn't catch it until after I placed my order. Oh well, I still got them for under $250.


https://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=18721

They have a size 6 & 8.5 left.


----------



## NANI1972

C'mon Boutique1.....second cut, second cut, second cut!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wearing my Harrison Pumps today... you can kind of see the color against my charcoal grey slacks..


----------



## NANI1972

^ I _need _these so bad! Gorgeous Bella!


----------



## boxermomof2

Gorgeous outfit Bella!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

beautiful *bella!!!!!*


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Wearing my Harrison Pumps today... you can kind of see the color against my charcoal grey slacks..



LOVE- amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies! My shoes are definitely taking the edge off my executive meeting! 

Nani, keep in mind that B1 charges $50 in shipping and mandatory customs fees so you are looking at about $130 additional on top of the actual price.


----------



## Vendrazi

I picked up the Cosmic Snap Back Bootie from Saks (is that the same as the Helix? it was in 40.5), so we'll see how they fit when they get here. Am still waiting on my nude Powers. Have to ship back the Madis today. 

Gack, writing all that out makes me tired. :coffee:


----------



## DC-Cutie

YOu girls are fabulous posting all these great deal!!!

*Batwood* - you gotta hug DH for us!  He da man!
*Bella* - you know I'm jealous, right?  The Harrisons look pERFECT on you!
*Nani* - stunning collection

Ok, I'm not going to give up on Mr. Atwood.  Instead of searching for a perfect nude, I wanted to know if the Leopard Maniac is still available anywhere?


----------



## jeshika

DC-Cutie said:


> YOu girls are fabulous posting all these great deal!!!
> 
> *Batwood* - you gotta hug DH for us!  He da man!
> *Bella* - you know I'm jealous, right?  The Harrisons look pERFECT on you!
> *Nani* - stunning collection
> 
> Ok, I'm not going to give up on Mr. Atwood.  Instead of searching for a perfect nude, I wanted to know if the Leopard Maniac is still available anywhere?



Nordys had them on sale. You should check with a Nordys SA to see if there is a pair floating around somewhere!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG..  Thanks!  Off to call my SA


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ditto to what *jeshika*  said, that's where I got mine on sale. 

Beware you might cause some chaos in the workplace when you wear them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Ditto to what *jeshika*  said, that's where I got mine on sale.
> 
> Beware you might cause some chaos in the workplace when you wear them!


 
**stomps feet**  No 40, 40.5, 41, or 39.5 avail at Nordies :censor:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^:shame: I got the last 41 on first cut.  *hides*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^:shame: I got the last 41 on first cut. *hides*


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


>


----------



## batwoodfan

Here's the newest member of the *"chain gang!"*


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you ladies! My shoes are definitely taking the edge off my executive meeting!
> 
> Nani, keep in mind that B1 charges $50 in shipping and mandatory customs fees so you are looking at about $130 additional on top of the actual price.


 

Thanks for the heads up Bella. Ya I know that is why I was hopeing for another markdown.


----------



## batwoodfan

Here are my new "Debra" pumps!  The color is "Talco" which is a beautiful dark grey... love them!  Insane deal from Intermix!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Batwoodfan--those are gorgeous!! Beautiful shoes and a crazy good deal!! Love the color.


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks *Sonia*!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batwood- *the color is gorgeous congrats!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh those are preeeeeeeettttyyyy!   Congrats *batwood!*


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batwood- *the color is gorgeous congrats!!!!


 
Thanks!  They are slightly less dark IRL!  Not as awesome as *Bella's* grey/purple Harrisons - so jealous  - but I love 'em!


----------



## batwoodfan

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh those are preeeeeeeettttyyyy!  Congrats *batwood!*


 
Thanks *Duke*!  Did you end up pre-ordering the Rose Gold Zenith 120s you wanted?


----------



## yazziestarr

Congrats Batwood! Love the color!


----------



## mrsMP

Congrats batwood! The color is beautiful! You've been getting a lot of great deals lately .. Lucky you 

Btw, which Intermix? 



batwoodfan said:


> Here are my new "Debra" pumps! The color is "Talco" which is a beautiful dark grey... love them! Insane deal from Intermix!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> C'mon Boutique1.....second cut, second cut, second cut!


i agree! i am waiting for that too!


----------



## amusedcleo

Bella, your harrisons look absolutely stunning on you!  (I'm still trying to stretch mine)

Batwood, love, love, love your debras!


----------



## Dukeprincess

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks *Duke*! Did you end up pre-ordering the Rose Gold Zenith 120s you wanted?


 
I actually am still contemplating the black ones.  But I was recently bitten by the LV bug again, so I have to be a good girl until February. :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies I need some honest opinions, I'm contemplating returning my black Dantes *Bella *is probably sick of hearing me debate this issue (love you!) but here is the situation:

-rarely need to dress up at work, wont have many chances to wear them
-DH said they are hot but kind of look "stripperish"
-whenever the quilted maniacs are reissued I will be snatching those up in 120s. 
-I have preordered the Rose Gold Zeniths which I am ridiculously in love with 
- I should be saving for our trip to Paris so I can shop there

But I love them and do not want to regret returning them, HELP!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Intermix still has Olive Kid Leather "Maniac" 120mm pumps and Grey Kid Leather "Debra" 120mm pumps available in store!  The Debra is basically the slingback version  of the Maniac.  Both are on sale- Olive Maniacs are down to $225



hmm...olive maniacs...I wonder if they have a 40?


----------



## lkrp123

*Bella*..you're killing me on those Harrisons!!!!!!!!!!!! You look fantastic! 

*BAfan*...I absolutely love your Debras! Are they comfortable still as a slingback? 

*Dezy*..Tough call! You really could go either way. But, if you won't wear them, there isn't really a point to keep them, especially with other fabulous pairs coming! They sure are gorgeous though...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did you ladies see these? Sorry if this is a double post.

http://cgi.ebay.com/795-BRIAN-ATWOO...91654?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb42268a6

EDIT: Okay, wait, it says they are missing studs...hmm. No bueno.


----------



## NANI1972

*Dezy*- The dante are hot, but if you feel you will not get much use out of them and there are other things you want it would be best to return them IMO.

BTW- where did you pre-order the Rose gold zenith?! Ya know for research puposes.


----------



## meaghan<3

Just for research purposes.... the Maniac will be released in Rose Gold Patent?  In both 120 and 140?  Does anyone know who will carry the 140? Thank you!!


----------



## lkrp123

oooooooo I missed the mailman today!!!! Tomorrow or Friday....I'll pick up my HELIX booties


----------



## meaghan<3

lkrp123 said:


> oooooooo I missed the mailman today!!!! Tomorrow or Friday....I'll pick up my HELIX booties



 Can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies I need some honest opinions, I'm contemplating returning my black Dantes *Bella *is probably sick of hearing me debate this issue (love you!) but here is the situation:
> 
> -rarely need to dress up at work, wont have many chances to wear them
> -DH said they are hot but kind of look "stripperish"
> -whenever the quilted maniacs are reissued I will be snatching those up in 120s.
> -I have preordered the Rose Gold Zeniths which I am ridiculously in love with
> - I should be saving for our trip to Paris so I can shop there
> 
> But I love them and do not want to regret returning them, HELP!!!!!



To be honest with you, I'm considering returning mine as well. I love them, but I'm just not sure I LURVE them, KWIM? 

I say return if you're debating. If you're not 100% positive, no keepee. 



lkrp123 said:


> oooooooo I missed the mailman today!!!! Tomorrow or Friday....I'll pick up my HELIX booties


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> *Dezy*- The dante are hot, but if you feel you will not get much use out of them and there are other things you want it would be best to return them IMO.
> 
> BTW- where did you pre-order the Rose gold zenith?! Ya know for research puposes.


 
I'm so torn I love them.
I preordered at Shoe In 



meaghan<3 said:


> Just for research purposes.... the Maniac will be released in Rose Gold Patent? In both 120 and 140? Does anyone know who will carry the 140? Thank you!!


 
I believe Bergdorf is getting the 140s


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> To be honest with you, I'm considering returning mine as well. I love them, but I'm just not sure I LURVE them, KWIM?
> 
> I say return if you're debating. If you're not 100% positive, no keepee.


 
really? oh you made me feel better. I do love them, but I feel that once I do get the quilted, I'd end up picking the quilted over the dantes. I also have black textured patent ysl tribtoos coming which I'm getting for a ridiculous price since DH's friend owns a boutique. So that would make 3 black patent shoes.


----------



## meaghan<3

YES!! Thank you, dezy!!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so torn I love them.
> I preordered at Shoe In
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Bergdorf is getting the 140s


----------



## Vendrazi

jenaywins said:


> To be honest with you, I'm considering returning mine as well. I love them, but I'm just not sure I LURVE them, KWIM?
> 
> I say return if you're debating. If you're not 100% positive, no keepee.



I agree with Jenay: if you're going to waver on wearing them, and DH thinks they look "stripperish" (and that's not a real positive point for him... ), I would return. You can use the money toward another shoe you love more and will get the use of.


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm so torn I love them.
> I preordered at Shoe In
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urmmm....how much were they?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Vendrazi- *don't get me wrong, DH is not super conservative, he just meant depending on what I wear with the Dantes it can look that way. Which is not a look I am going for! 

*Nani- *they were $640.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Nani- *they are 120s BTW


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> really? oh you made me feel better. I do love them, but I feel that once I do get the quilted, I'd end up picking the quilted over the dantes. I also have black textured patent ysl tribtoos coming which I'm getting for a ridiculous price since DH's friend owns a boutique. So that would make 3 black patent shoes.



Yeah, you don't need three pairs of black patent shoes. 

I love them - I really do. BUT!! They are not comfortable enough for me to justify, I don't think. In addition, I have black patent YSL Trib pumps, black patent CL Bananas, black patent CL New Simples, black patent CL Lady Peeps... Um, I could go on, but you get the point. So I'm in the absolute same boat. Get the quilted... Send the Dantes back. Perhaps the nude might be a better choice if you must have them...? 



Vendrazi said:


> I agree with Jenay: if you're going to waver on wearing them, and DH thinks they look "stripperish" (and that's not a real positive point for him... ), I would return. You can use the money toward another shoe you love more and will get the use of.



Yep! Vend is right on!


----------



## NANI1972

Dezynr-Thanks for the info, when do they expect delivery? They are 120s right? hehe you must have ESP!

FTR- I don't think the dante look stripperish at all. Just super sexaaaay!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, you don't need three pairs of black patent shoes.
> 
> I love them - I really do. BUT!! They are not comfortable enough for me to justify, I don't think. In addition, I have black patent YSL Trib pumps, black patent CL Bananas, black patent CL New Simples, black patent CL Lady Peeps... Um, I could go on, but you get the point. So I'm in the absolute same boat. Get the quilted... Send the Dantes back. Perhaps the nude might be a better choice if you must have them...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Vend is right on!


 
WOW you have sooo many black patents! lol. 
Ummm I have nude patent CL Biancas and nude suede YSL tribtoos coming, but these are quite a different nude


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> Dezynr-Thanks for the info, when do they expect delivery? They are 120s right? hehe you must have ESP!
> 
> FTR- I don't think the dante look stripperish at all. Just super sexaaaay!


 
anytime between now and March , hope sooner than later! yes they are 120s! 

I don't think they look stripperish either, but I think he just meant I wont be wearing these to church on Sundays


----------



## Vendrazi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Vendrazi- *don't get me wrong, DH is not super conservative, he just meant depending on what I wear with the Dantes it can look that way. Which is not a look I am going for!



Hey, some guys want their women to stock up on shoes that will never see the light of day... 

(A friend once called them "Knock me down" shoes or KMDAFM shoes, and I'll let you figure out what the rest of that acronym might be.)


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> WOW you have sooo many black patents! lol.
> Ummm I have nude patent CL Biancas and nude suede YSL tribtoos coming, but these are quite a different nude



Yes, one might say that they are the perfect shoe... Black patents... 

I'm waiting to *Bella* to chime in here. 

Nude patent is completely different, IMO. You can have several different pairs of nude patent and they're all very different.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Vendrazi- *

*Jenay- *I love black patent, didn't realize how much it was lacking in my collection! I agree nude patent can look totally different depending on the stlye of the shoe. *bella *has already told me to keeeeep them lol.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Duh of course she has. 



:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am!!!!!! I was the one locked in a windowless conference room today!

*Dezy*... it has been a few days and you are still contemplating.. you know I love them and love them on you.. but I told you, if the stylist does not like them, they will end up sitting there.

*Dezy*, did you actually pre-order or reserve at Shoe In? They did not ask me for anything more than name and number for us when I called? Also, in response to your DM, I have reserved a 120mm Rose Gold Maniac at Footcandy.

And *Jenay* is right... all the nudes are different. I have a nude Power, nude Dante and nude Drama... all totally different looks.

*lkrp*... my first outing in my Harrison's was fabulous!! I am telling you, do not wait on these.. you will miss them.

*Nani*... I was pestering B1 last week and they seem pretty set on the 50% off right now.

*batwood*.. love your new grey Debras!! Fabulous! No Olives yet...


----------



## BellaShoes

OMGGGGGGGGG!!!! *DONNA 38 on NAP*! http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81117


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am!!!!!! I was the one locked in a windowless conference room today!



oh no sorry to hear that, *Bella*!  hope you've escaped!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I'm out!!! Just a frustrating day long executive meeting.. yada yada yada blah blah blah


----------



## BellaShoes

Has anyone seen the Didier ankle bootie (Leopard) on sale? Anywhere?


----------



## mrsMP

Finally saw the pics... they're so pretty on you *Bella*! You make them look so feminine.... love! 




BellaShoes said:


> Wearing my Harrison Pumps today... you can kind of see the color against my charcoal grey slacks..


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhhh, thank you MrsMP! I stared at them most of the day


----------



## BellaShoes

*Saks Resort/Spring 2011 Look Book*


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am!!!!!! I was the one locked in a windowless conference room today!
> 
> *Dezy*... it has been a few days and you are still contemplating.. you know I love them and love them on you.. but I told you, if the stylist does not like them, they will end up sitting there.
> 
> *Dezy*, did you actually pre-order or reserve at Shoe In? They did not ask me for anything more than name and number for us when I called? Also, in response to your DM, I have reserved a 120mm Rose Gold Maniac at Footcandy.
> 
> And *Jenay* is right... all the nudes are different. I have a nude Power, nude Dante and nude Drama... all totally different looks.
> 
> *lkrp*... my first outing in my Harrison's was fabulous!! I am telling you, do not wait on these.. you will miss them.
> 
> *Nani*... I was pestering B1 last week and they seem pretty set on the 50% off right now.
> 
> *batwood*.. love your new grey Debras!! Fabulous! No Olives yet...



I'm getting reeeeeally close to clicking the "BUY" button!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

meaghan<3 said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures!!



Me either!! (well, I can't wait to TAKE pictures!!!!)

I'll post pics of BOTH the *helix* AND the *SC*! (probably on friday...no classes on fridays...)


----------



## ms piggy

Who got the Donna? Great deal!


----------



## BellaShoes

:ninja: 

*lkrp*, I absolutely love mine! Here are some additional pics!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am!!!!!! I was the one locked in a windowless conference room today!
> 
> *Dezy*... it has been a few days and you are still contemplating.. you know I love them and love them on you.. but I told you, if the stylist does not like them, they will end up sitting there.
> 
> *Dezy*, did you actually pre-order or reserve at Shoe In? They did not ask me for anything more than name and number for us when I called? Also, in response to your DM, I have reserved a 120mm Rose Gold Maniac at Footcandy.


 
yuck, so glad you're finally out of there! I am pretty sure they are going back . side note, showed the stylist the quilted maniacs and he LOVES those! 

As for Shoe In, yes I only have reserved I'm hoping that is enough to guarantee they are pretty much mine. thanks for the Foot Candy info


----------



## ms piggy

*Bella *is the Harrison true to size for you?


----------



## heatherB

jeshika said:


> *ms piggy*, neiman marcus has the dantes in the 120 hh...  i'm just sayin'!


 
Do the 120s still have the internal platform?

ETA: nevermind I found them at NM.com. What do you ladies think of the 120s? I ordered the 150s from Saks last night...:shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

^Ah, got it!! I thought once you called back something additional happened! The SA I spoke to who put our names down said we were good.

As for Footcandy, 120mm.. which is what I really want in the RG.. I am good there too. Now, which one arrives first.

*Dezy*, the meeting was such a drag! Did you see my tweet about the 'bus'? GHEEEZ! :censor:


----------



## BellaShoes

ms piggy said:


> *Bella *is the Harrison true to size for you?



I take .5 size up in the 140mm... it is essentially the Maniac 140mm with a chain heel... it is GORGEOUS in real life.

*Heather*, yes.. the 120mm has a hidden platform


----------



## BellaShoes

heatherB said:


> Do the 120s still have the internal platform?
> 
> ETA: nevermind I found them at NM.com. What do you ladies think of the 120s? I ordered the 150s from Saks last night...:shame:



150's?

I love the 120mm... it is a really easy shoe to wear and gorgeous on.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> ^Ah, got it!! I thought once you called back something additional happened! The SA I spoke to who put our names down said we were good.
> 
> As for Footcandy, 120mm.. which is what I really want in the RG.. I am good there too. Now, which one arrives first.
> 
> *Dezy*, the meeting was such a drag! Did you see my tweet about the 'bus'? GHEEEZ! :censor:


 
oh no, I would have let you know if anything additional happened! and you're sure 1/2 size up will be good for me right? 

good, I know you preferred the Maniacs. oh I hope they come sooner then later! 

lol no i didn't see it but I'm going to look now!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^remind me; are the Zeniths at Shoe In 140mm? Then yes, .5 size up... if 120mm TTS...


----------



## ms piggy

BellaShoes said:


> I take .5 size up in the 140mm... it is essentially the Maniac 140mm with a chain heel... it is GORGEOUS in real life.


 
On Pedder has a 38 in grey for 50% off! I take 37.5 in Maniac 120, so I should fit a 38 in the 140? Hmmm...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

they are 120s

I'm literally LOL-ing at your tweets, wish I hadn't missed these!


----------



## ms piggy

Ok, On Pedder Singapore has further marked down to 50% on the following style :

Santana (black/red patent)
Zenith (red patent)
Harrison (black and grey, the latter last pair in 38 on hold)
Loca (black)
Gaga (black)

All 140mm.

Unfortunately, they don't ship overseas.


----------



## deango

Lake Bell in Nude Zenith 140


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*deango- *thank you for the pic! love the Zeniths!!!


----------



## jeshika

deango said:


> Lake Bell in Nude Zenith 140



Total LOVE!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they are 120s
> 
> I'm literally LOL-ing at your tweets, wish I hadn't missed these!


:lolots: It was my only source of release today...


----------



## Windelynn

Crap i want the donnas so bad! They were my size too......


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> they are 120s
> 
> I'm literally LOL-ing at your tweets, wish I hadn't missed these!



Hmmm, I take a 39 in my 120mm's which is TTS for me.. I have the Olives coming in .5 size up as that is all they had..  I bet you will be okay with .5 size up.


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> Crap i want the donnas so bad! They were my size too......



I would have hit BUY so damn fast if they were 39-39.5... my computer would have imploded.

I have been refreshing that link for weeks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: It was my only source of release today...


 
ahh yes one of those days. glad it's over!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Hmmm, I take a 39 in my 120mm's which is TTS for me.. I have the Olives coming in .5 size up as that is all they had.. I bet you will be okay with .5 size up.


 
I think I'd prefer the extra room, my toes don't seem to handle cramped quarters like they use too.


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> I would have hit BUY so damn fast if they were 39-39.5... my computer would have imploded.
> 
> I have been refreshing that link for weeks!



I must have these! I'll kill for them! Lol desperation has driven me to kill for shoes


----------



## lkrp123

ZENITH!


----------



## heatherB

BellaShoes said:


> *150's?*
> 
> I love the 120mm... it is a really easy shoe to wear and gorgeous on.


 
Saks lists the higher Dantes at 150mm. Is that not right?


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies.. I got these today... thought for sure these would go back but after I saw them, I guess I'll keep them... 60% off from Saks!!  Nothing special but I love them...  So simple, goes with everything and comfy = A+... BA Chance in Camel:


----------



## ms piggy

I love those camel Chance *mrsMP*! The simple clean line is so classy and agree would go with tons! They look comfortable too, are they?


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> :ninja:
> 
> *lkrp*, I absolutely love mine! Here are some additional pics!



I haven't quite mastered the 140mm yet...that's the only thing holding me back!


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies.. I got these today... thought for sure these would go back but after I saw them, I guess I'll keep them... 60% off from Saks!! Nothing special but I love them... So simple, goes with everything and comfy = A+... BA Chance in Camel:


 
Great color!  Love the contrast with your black tights!  Congrats!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Has anyone seen the Didier ankle bootie (Leopard) on sale? Anywhere?


 
They were on sale at Saks during their first cut - 120mm - Bergdorf Goodman had them online but I am unsure if they made it to sale time.  Are you LOVING the pics of JLo wearing them? I know I am!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> They were on sale at Saks during their first cut - 120mm - Bergdorf Goodman had them online but I am unsure if they made it to sale time.  Are you LOVING the pics of JLo wearing them? I know I am!



:cry: those were the ones i had to return!!! *batwood*, you should call Saks NY to see if they still have them! since we are the same size and all... they were SO COMFY but i couldn't buckle them cos I have a high instep (pull on boots never work for me because i can't get my feet in them) 

It was 60% off at $411!!!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> :cry: those were the ones i had to return!!! *batwood*, you should call Saks NY to see if they still have them! since we are the same size and all... they were SO COMFY but i couldn't buckle them cos I have a high instep (pull on boots never work for me because i can't get my feet in them)
> 
> It was 60% off at $411!!!!!!!!


 
I remember when you first mentioned these... I am so tempted but I hesitate because I already own the Trixy pump in leopard (attached).  Do you remember the SA you used, y'know, for "research" purposes?


----------



## batwoodfan

Here is a little morning "Drama" for everyone!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> I remember when you first mentioned these... I am so tempted but I hesitate because I already own the Trixy pump in leopard (attached).  Do you remember the SA you used, y'know, for "research" purposes?



But these are totally different!!! they are boots!!! 

I returned the shoes to Ken Keltto in case you need to do some "research".


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> But these are totally different!!! they are boots!!!
> 
> I returned the shoes to Ken Keltto in case you need to do some "research".


 
 Thanks, I'll be sure to report back on the status of my *ahem* research!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *Saks Resort/Spring 2011 Look Book*


 
AWESOME *Bella*!  Is this from your NEW Saks SA (it must be great to have a new SA who is actually on top of their game)!  Hope you have a much better day than yesterday!  I tweeted you to suggest that you find some unique uses for the heel of your shoe to shut that guy up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

you girls are doing a whole lotta "researching"


----------



## batwoodfan

Intermix online has a new Brian Atwood - Grey Patent Milena 120!  I saw these in-store during the holidays and they are jaw-dropping!  From what I can tell... 
"Maniac" + slingback = "Debra."  "Debra" + "Harrison" chain detail = "Milena!"

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eather+chain+heel+platform.do?sortby=ourPicks

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ods-amazing-shoes-631174-62.html#post17564062


----------



## boxermomof2

batwoodfan said:


> Intermix online has a new Brian Atwood - Grey Patent Milena 120!  I saw these in-store during the holidays and they are jaw-dropping!  From what I can tell...
> "Maniac" + slingback = "Debra."  "Debra" + "Harrison" chain detail = "Milena!"
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eather+chain+heel+platform.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ods-amazing-shoes-631174-62.html#post17564062



I love these! They are GORGEOUS!!!
Are they 120?  I don't see where it says 120? It says 5.5 python covered heel?


----------



## batwoodfan

boxermomof2 said:


> I love these! They are GORGEOUS!!!
> Are they 120? I don't see where it says 120? It says 5.5 python covered heel?


 
That is definitely an error in editing!  The shoes are grey patent leather with a chain-detail on the heel.  They are 120mm for sure!


----------



## lilflobowl

I've got to check these out when I go to OP tomorrow evening!
Did all models have 38?!



ms piggy said:


> Ok, On Pedder Singapore has further marked down to 50% on the following style :
> 
> Santana (black/red patent)
> Zenith (red patent)
> Harrison (black and grey, the latter last pair in 38 on hold)
> Loca (black)
> Gaga (black)
> 
> All 140mm.
> 
> Unfortunately, they don't ship overseas.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> :cry: those were the ones i had to return!!! *batwood*, you should call Saks NY to see if they still have them! since we are the same size and all... they were SO COMFY but i couldn't buckle them cos I have a high instep (pull on boots never work for me because i can't get my feet in them)
> 
> It was 60% off at $411!!!!!!!!



No luck  thanks for your help *Jeshika*!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> No luck  thanks for your help *Jeshika*!


oh no.. sorry to hear *bat*!


----------



## mrsMP

*ms piggy* - Thanks! Yes yes yes, they're so comfortable! A++ 

*batwood *- Thanks! Hey, did you get my pm?


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> oh no.. sorry to hear *bat*!



No problem- thanks for the reminder!  I should have called when you first posted but I forgot!  Oh well!


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone wearing thier Atwoods today? I am! Black Patent Maniac 120.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^ 

I am actually wearing DVF booties...sorry BA.  *hides*


----------



## NANI1972

^ Uh-Oh, hope you don't get black listed.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know, please forgive me, BA ladies.  Me sorry.  :shame:


----------



## lkrp123

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone wearing thier Atwoods today? I am! Black Patent Maniac 120.



I'm hobbling around in my Supercharges!


----------



## lkrp123

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^
> 
> I am actually wearing DVF booties...sorry BA.  *hides*



tsk, tsk. (I have black DVF booties too! LOVE them. )


----------



## lkrp123

Some crappy Super Charged pictures are coming!


----------



## lkrp123




----------



## yazziestarr

the super charged are amazing...and your pup is super cute too!


----------



## boxermomof2

lkrp123 said:


> View attachment 1296239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296240



OMG! They are so pretty!!!
I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lkrp- *wow they look hot!!!


----------



## NANI1972

*lkrp*- your Super Charged are Super Hawt!


----------



## lkrp123

Thanks *Yazzie*!! Yes...she couldn't resist getting in the picture!!

*Boxer*! They're soooo cute! I can't wait to see your pictures! 

Thanks *Nani* and *Dezy*! Now if I can master walking in them without looking totally foolish...


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> View attachment 1296239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296240


 
Amazing!  What a cool and architectural shoe!  You and Rachel Zoe are shoe-twins!


----------



## hazeltt

lkrp123 said:


> View attachment 1296239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1296240




These are amazing! Congrats!


----------



## hazeltt

I'm quite late getting into the Brian Atwood craze but looking at Victoria Beckham's nude Maniacs and all you lovely ladies' acquisitions over the past several weeks, I have finally bought myself my very first pair of Brian Atwood's!

Nude Maniac 120mm 







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## batwoodfan

hazeltt said:


> I'm quite late getting into the Brian Atwood craze but looking at Victoria Beckham's nude Maniacs and all you lovely ladies' acquisitions over the past several weeks, I have finally bought myself my very first pair of Brian Atwood's!
> 
> Nude Maniac 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
 CONGRATULATIONS!  Perfect purchase!  They are a perfect nude for you!  Where did you get them?


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous, *hazeltt*!!!!


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *HOLLYWOOD, batwoodfan, and jeshika*!

*batwoodfan* - I got them from HR. When a pair popped up in the database at the Calgary store, she immediately called me asking if I wanted them. I think they're getting in another shipment soon. =)


----------



## yazziestarr

congrats on you 1st BA's *hazeltt*!! I  the nude color


----------



## Windelynn

hazeltt they dont sell BA at the Holts in Ontario... 

I love the classic nude!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*hazel- *congrats they are beautiful!!!


----------



## hazeltt

yazziestarr said:


> congrats on you 1st BA's *hazeltt*!! I  the nude color



Thanks, *yazziestarr*!



Windelynn said:


> hazeltt they dont sell BA at the Holts in Ontario...
> 
> I love the classic nude!!



They are available at the Bloor St. (Ontario) and Vancouver (B.C.) stores. Their contact info is on the Larger Lust List.


----------



## hazeltt

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *hazel- *congrats they are beautiful!!!



Thanks *dezy*!


----------



## jenayb

Well, I've made my decision... The Dantes are going back.


----------



## jeshika

*jenay*... it's ok! you have the quilted maniacs to look forward to!


----------



## jenayb

^^


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no, sorry to hear *Jenay*... but if they do not work.. they do not work.

Congrats *lkrp*, the super charged are fabulous!

*Nani*... ahem, pics of your outfit today? :useless:

*hazel*, congrats, they are fantastic!

*batwood*, I did see your 'heel usage' tweet, thank you  Although I would never waste a heel poke on a perpetual a** kisser such as they guy yesterday

As for the leopard didier... yes J Lo was the one that sealed the need.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh and the 2011 lookbook... that was my current SA's attempt at reviving the love.


----------



## NANI1972

*Jenay*- Sorry the Dantes didn't work for you but I'm sure you will find something to make up for it!

*Bella*- I was going to take a pic but the DF was sleeping, I didn't want to turn on the lights and have him wake up and look at me with that WTF are you doing look. He calls me "the shoe freak" as it is, the picture taking would just add to his arsenal.


----------



## BellaShoes

My hubby is used to the outfit and the 'new shoe' pics.


----------



## mrsMP

*lkrp *- congrats on your SCs.. They looked hot on you!

*hazel *- The nude maniacs are perfect for you!! I'm sure you're gonna love love love them!! 




As for me, I received my leopard maniacs today! another sale pair from Nordies


----------



## jeshika

ahhh gorgy *mrsMP*!  my SA hasn't had much luck with finding me any BAs on sale. :cry:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Well, I've made my decision... The Dantes are going back.


 
I feel your pain *jenay*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*mrsMP- *Love them congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

*mrsMP*, those are gorgeous - congrats!

*Bella & Nans*, thanks ladies. I wanted these to work out so badly and I really like them, but not enough to keep them. They just don't look/feel right. 

*Dezy*, did yours go back as well?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *I'm taking them back to the actual store on Saturday. Really hope quilted maniacs come out soon!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Niceeeee, save the shipping charge! 

Um weird question but... Did you also have the issue where when putting the shoe on, your toe gets all bent backwards and you have to force it in? TMI?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

there's no TMI with me lol. 
yes I had the same exact issue! I tried to straighten them out once they were in but it wouldn't work very well.


----------



## Vendrazi

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Niceeeee, save the shipping charge!
> 
> Um weird question but... Did you also have the issue where when putting the shoe on, your toe gets all bent backwards and you have to force it in? TMI?



<raises hand> This is me too! My left foot tends to be wonky to start with, but I'm trying to get it into the Powers and it gets folded like a deck of cards. 

What's weird is, I can get my foot into a nude patent New Simple and the folding doesn't happen, despite the toe box being smaller. 

I'm beginning to wonder if BAs aren't narrower than CLs. (Is it legal for shoes to be narrower than CLs?) 

I'm going to get a pedicure (shortening my toenails may help) and try the Powers again. If that doesn't do it...I'm going to be 0 for 3 with BAs.


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

So it isn't just me!! I was going crazy trying to figure out what the heck went wrong with my toes! I don't think it's the width as much as the high vamp and steep pitch, kwim? There's nowhere for your toes to slide in.... If that makes sense! 

I can get my feet into every pair of CLs I own without issue, so it's got to be a BA/Dante thing.

*Bella*! Speak up! What is your toe situation!?  

 

Anyway, that was half the reason I decided to part with mine. That and the fact that once *Dezy* mentioned the fishnet being rather stripperish, or that her DH said that, it dawned on me that it is totally true. Now I can't get that out of my head. ush:


----------



## hazeltt

jenaywins said:


> Well, I've made my decision... The Dantes are going back.



Sorry they didn't work out for you!




BellaShoes said:


> *hazel*, congrats, they are fantastic!



Thank you *Bella*!



mrsMP said:


> *lkrp *- congrats on your SCs.. They looked hot on you!
> 
> *hazel *- The nude maniacs are perfect for you!! I'm sure you're gonna love love love them!!
> 
> 
> As for me, I received my leopard maniacs today! another sale pair from Nordies



Thank you *mrsMP*! I love the leopard and you got them on sale too! Congrats!


----------



## may3545

Oohhh my left fourth toe curls in too!!! For the life of me I can't correct it once its in, but if I slide it in with several tries, it straightens out. Glad it wasn't just me lol.




jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> So it isn't just me!! I was going crazy trying to figure out what the heck went wrong with my toes! I don't think it's the width as much as the high vamp and steep pitch, kwim? There's nowhere for your toes to slide in.... If that makes sense!
> 
> I can get my feet into every pair of CLs I own without issue, so it's got to be a BA/Dante thing.
> 
> *Bella*! Speak up! What is your toe situation!?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that was half the reason I decided to part with mine. That and the fact that once *Dezy* mentioned the fishnet being rather stripperish, or that her DH said that, it dawned on me that it is totally true. Now I can't get that out of my head. ush:


----------



## lkrp123

may3545 said:


> Oohhh my left fourth toe curls in too!!! For the life of me I can't correct it once its in, but if I slide it in with several tries, it straightens out. Glad it wasn't just me lol.



ME TOO. The toe next to my pinky toe on my right foot *ALWAYS* does this. I have to push it down..? Okay that sounds odd.
(and I don't even have any Dantes)


----------



## jenayb

may3545 said:


> Oohhh my left fourth toe curls in too!!! For the life of me I can't correct it once its in, but if I slide it in with several tries, it straightens out. Glad it wasn't just me lol.





lkrp123 said:


> ME TOO. The toe next to my pinky toe on my right foot *ALWAYS* does this. I have to push it down..? Okay that sounds odd.
> (and I don't even have any Dantes)



Yes, I hate that. You know what, though.. I learned a trick that actually really works at remedying this situation. Rub a bit of lotion on to your toes and they will easily slide into your shoe.

.... Unless that shoe is a Dante.   I joke, I joke!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Yes, I hate that. You know what, though.. I learned a trick that actually really works at remedying this situation. Rub a bit of lotion on to your toes and they will easily slide into your shoe.
> 
> .... Unless that shoe is a Dante.   I joke, I joke!



Hey J! Have you gotten your Helix yet? 

I'll try your tip!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies! So look at your bare feet, if you have natural curve in your toe knuckles, you may have an issue with first wear or two until the shoe breaks in. I think the issue is the actual height of the toe box from top of platform to top of shoe, it is not 'deep' so if you have bend in your toe knuckles which unfortunately happens after long term high heel wear, you will need to straighten your toes in the toe box. I simply slide my shoe on and then press down on the front of the shoe which in turn allows my toes to go in straight 
and not get caught up. Lastly, the fourth toe issue is sadly caused by toe boxes that are too narrow (Louboutin is notorious for this). If ignored, it will ruin that toe.

All in all, buy your Atwoods in the right size.. Slide your foot in, press down the toe box in front to settle in just the same as you jiggle a bra to settle your breasts.. (sorry) as putting our bodies in anything other than nothing isn't natural thus takes coaxing.. Similar to your favorite skinny jeans.

I love every last pair of my BAs


----------



## boxermomof2

BellaShoes said:


> All in all, buy your Atwoods in the right size.. Slide your foot in, press down the toe box in front to settle in just the same as you jiggle a bra to settle your breasts.. (sorry) as putting our bodies in anything other than nothing isn't natural thus takes coaxing.. Similar to your favorite skinny jeans.



 I love this!

Did you see NAP has a new style?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97045


----------



## heatherB

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Niceeeee, save the shipping charge!
> 
> Um weird question but... Did you also have the issue where when putting the shoe on, your toe gets all bent backwards and you have to force it in? TMI?


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> there's no TMI with me lol.
> yes I had the same exact issue! I tried to straighten them out once they were in but it wouldn't work very well.


 


Vendrazi said:


> <raises hand> This is me too! My left foot tends to be wonky to start with, but I'm trying to get it into the Powers and it gets folded like a deck of cards.
> 
> What's weird is, I can get my foot into a nude patent New Simple and the folding doesn't happen, despite the toe box being smaller.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if BAs aren't narrower than CLs. (Is it legal for shoes to be narrower than CLs?)
> 
> I'm going to get a pedicure (shortening my toenails may help) and try the Powers again. If that doesn't do it...I'm going to be 0 for 3 with BAs.


 


BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! So look at your bare feet, if you have natural curve in your toe knuckles, you may have an issue with first wear or two until the shoe breaks in. I think the issue is the actual height of the toe box from top of platform to top of shoe, it is not 'deep' so if you have bend in your toe knuckles which unfortunately happens after long term high heel wear, you will need to straighten your toes in the toe box. I simply slide my shoe on and then press down on the front of the shoe which in turn allows my toes to go in straight
> and not get caught up. Lastly, the fourth toe issue is sadly caused by toe boxes that are too narrow (Louboutin is notorious for this). If ignored, it will ruin that toe.
> 
> All in all, buy your Atwoods in the right size.. Slide your foot in, press down the toe box in front to settle in just the same as you jiggle a bra to settle your breasts.. (sorry) as putting our bodies in anything other than nothing isn't natural thus takes coaxing.. Similar to your favorite skinny jeans.
> 
> I love every last pair of my BAs


 
So I feel so much better reading all this! I got my Dantes last night and I love them so much more than I thought I would, but half the time I can't get them on because of my pinky toe not wanting to go into the shoe flat. I'm wondering if the half-size up would help, but it's sold out :cry:. I bought my CL size. I can't decide if I should keep them... They're just so beautiful!


----------



## ms piggy

It's official. I just can't do 140mm. I gave it a try, I really did but I couldn't survive more than a minute in it before the height completely wore me out!!  I thought it was only the Dante 140 that weren't loving me but the Harrison chains too. The latter were a lot more comfortable than the Dante but the 140 pitch was just too much, even on the Harrison (which is a Maniac with chains). 

Here are a few pics I took at OP today. The grey Harrison was sooooo beautiful. The colour is amazingly pretty and the look is stunning!! But I know they would just sleep in the box. So reluctantly they didn't follow me home. Even at 50% off.


----------



## Windelynn

im really liking those harrisons! they look great on you ms piggy too bad they dont work for you. I think I may have to take a lunchtime trip to see if my size is still available...


----------



## ms piggy

They are GORGEOUS! I just need the 120 version if there are any!

ETA : The grey Harrision at OP is the last pair, size 38.


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> im really liking those harrisons! they look great on you ms piggy too bad they dont work for you. I think I may have to take a lunchtime trip to see if my size is still available...


 

I agree, I need these soooo bad! Doesn't look like I will be getting them anytime soon though.


----------



## NANI1972

boxermomof2 said:


> I love this!
> 
> Did you see NAP has a new style?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97045


 

I like these! I'm glad to see that they are available in a neautral color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> ^^
> 
> So it isn't just me!! I was going crazy trying to figure out what the heck went wrong with my toes! I don't think it's the width as much as the high vamp and steep pitch, kwim? There's nowhere for your toes to slide in.... If that makes sense!
> 
> I can get my feet into every pair of CLs I own without issue, so it's got to be a BA/Dante thing.
> 
> *Bella*! Speak up! What is your toe situation!?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that was half the reason I decided to part with mine. That and the fact that once *Dezy* mentioned the fishnet being rather stripperish, or that her DH said that, it dawned on me that it is totally true. Now I can't get that out of my head. ush:


 
oh noooo I'm so sorry to be the cause of getting that thought in your head! They are totally stunning on *Bella *and VB, I'm just really limited on where I could wear them since I don't get dressed up for work usually.


----------



## jeshika

NAP international has the Harrisons in a 39.5 on sale. Only 30% off though.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81114


----------



## batwoodfan

Harrisons are available @ Saks in size 42!


----------



## batwoodfan

*lkrp123* you have a new shoe twin! 

Diane Kruger in Snakeskin "Super Charged" booties!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> Hey J! Have you gotten your Helix yet?
> 
> I'll try your tip!!!!!


 
No, I missed the UPS man by.. Get ready for it... TEN MINUTES yesterday!  



BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! So look at your bare feet, if you have natural curve in your toe knuckles, you may have an issue with first wear or two until the shoe breaks in. I think the issue is the actual height of the toe box from top of platform to top of shoe, it is not 'deep' so if you have bend in your toe knuckles which unfortunately happens after long term high heel wear, you will need to straighten your toes in the toe box. I simply slide my shoe on and then press down on the front of the shoe which in turn allows my toes to go in straight
> and not get caught up. Lastly, the fourth toe issue is sadly caused by toe boxes that are too narrow (Louboutin is notorious for this). If ignored, it will ruin that toe.
> 
> All in all, buy your Atwoods in the right size.. Slide your foot in, press down the toe box in front to settle in just the same as you jiggle a bra to settle your breasts.. (sorry) as putting our bodies in anything other than nothing isn't natural thus takes coaxing.. Similar to your favorite skinny jeans.
> 
> I love every last pair of my BAs


 
Great advice, *Bella!* Thank you!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh noooo I'm so sorry to be the cause of getting that thought in your head! They are totally stunning on *Bella *and VB, I'm just really limited on where I could wear them since I don't get dressed up for work usually.


 
Lol *Dezy* I did not mean it that way at all.  

They really are beautiful, and I think I could love the nude as it's kid instead of patent. (Right?)

I think it's just the combination of the black patent and the fishnet that is bothering me.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

*OMG! NAP has a size 38 in the Lime Maniac 140!*


----------



## jenayb

^^ Meh. Not really a fan of the lime or the orange.


----------



## BellaShoes

Me either... no lime for me (unless it's in a margarita)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I love LIME! 

Too bad NAP charges ridiculous duty fees and their half a size too small


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Me either... no lime for me (unless it's in a margarita)


----------



## NANI1972

Would it be possible for me to make a 38 work in the Harrison?


----------



## Windelynn

NANI1972 said:


> Would it be possible for me to make a 38 work in the Harrison?



When i tried the harrisons they felt a bit tight...so i may to go up .5


----------



## batwoodfan

I agree that the Lime Green Maniacs would be hard to pull off in real life, but the color does look really cool in a high-fashion, editorial-type setting... I love this look Maggie Grace is pulling off from Glamour wearing the satin version...


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Would it be possible for me to make a 38 work in the Harrison?


 
Remind me your true size, 36.5 or 37?  I think you can pull them off (with a little padding) if you are a true 37 but if you are a true 36.5 it might not work - thoughts *Bella*?

Hope everyone is having a great day - TGIF!


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> When i tried the harrisons they felt a bit tight...so i may to go up .5


 
I have my Maniac 120 in 37 and have heel slippage so I would need a 37 or 37.5 in the Harrison so I am wondering if the 38 would be too big? 
Did you go to THE ROOM yet? Are there any Harrisons left?

My U.S. size is 6.5/7


----------



## jenayb

NANI1972 said:


> Would it be possible for me to make a 38 work in the Harrison?


 
That would be too big for you I think, *Nans*!  



batwoodfan said:


> I agree that the Lime Green Maniacs would be hard to pull off in real life, but the color does look really cool in a high-fashion, editorial-type setting... I love this look Maggie Grace is pulling off from Glamour wearing the satin version...


 
I agree! Those look stunning, but I don't think you could really pull them off IRL.

OT, but that kitchen is aaahhhhmazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

The satin is a much richer less shocking lime... love the satin. I hope to find a satin maniac in stores/online this season...


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> I agree! Those look stunning, but I don't think you could really pull them off IRL.
> 
> OT, but that kitchen is aaahhhhmazing!


 
Looking at the picture again, it looks like an outfit that *Bella* could totally make work in real life!  She could just strut into a board meeting with that look (complete with smokey eyes) and show 'em all who's in charge!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

A little something for a Friday.. to compliment the footcandy.. a little eyecandy...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> A little something for a Friday.. to compliment the footcandy.. a little eyecandy...


 
Ahhh!  Three minutes and thirty seconds well spent!  BTW, I love the cameo by his mom, Dusty - she is such a sweetheart!


----------



## jenayb

My LORD he is gorgeous!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Y'know what is so ironic *Bella*?  I am literally watching the episode of The Rachel Zoe project where Brian and Rachel meet at her suite in the Crosby Hotel in NYC to go over the designs for the RZ boot!  Their scene _just_ started as I finished watching the clip you posted!  Perfect timing!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Remind me your true size, 36.5 or 37? I think you can pull them off (with a little padding) if you are a true 37 but if you are a true 36.5 it might not work - thoughts *Bella*?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day - TGIF!


 
My Harrison's are 39.5 and are a perfect fit. I am a US 8.5 and 39 in most designers.. 39 in 120mm Atwoods.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Looking at the picture again, it looks like an outfit that *Bella* could totally make work in real life! She could just strut into a board meeting with that look (complete with smokey eyes) and show 'em all who's in charge!!!


 
:lolots: May I have the gavel please


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> My LORD he is gorgeous!!


 
Right?  Happy Friday ladies, thought you may enjoy those 3.30 minutes!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thinking of going to Footcandy this weekend to play in the new Atwoods... I am in LA at the end of the month and will be dropping by Intermix, Elyse, etc..


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies! So look at your bare feet, if you have natural curve in your toe knuckles, you may have an issue with first wear or two until the shoe breaks in. I think the issue is the actual height of the toe box from top of platform to top of shoe, it is not 'deep' so if you have bend in your toe knuckles which unfortunately happens after long term high heel wear, you will need to straighten your toes in the toe box. I simply slide my shoe on and then press down on the front of the shoe which in turn allows my toes to go in straight
> and not get caught up. Lastly, the fourth toe issue is sadly caused by toe boxes that are too narrow (Louboutin is notorious for this). If ignored, it will ruin that toe.
> 
> All in all, buy your Atwoods in the right size.. Slide your foot in, press down the toe box in front to settle in just the same as you jiggle a bra to settle your breasts.. (sorry) as putting our bodies in anything other than nothing isn't natural thus takes coaxing.. Similar to your favorite skinny jeans.
> 
> I love every last pair of my BAs



You always have such wonderful advice *Bella*! Thank you! 



ms piggy said:


> It's official. I just can't do 140mm. I gave it a try, I really did but I couldn't survive more than a minute in it before the height completely wore me out!!  I thought it was only the Dante 140 that weren't loving me but the Harrison chains too. The latter were a lot more comfortable than the Dante but the 140 pitch was just too much, even on the Harrison (which is a Maniac with chains).
> 
> Here are a few pics I took at OP today. The grey Harrison was sooooo beautiful. The colour is amazingly pretty and the look is stunning!! But I know they would just sleep in the box. So reluctantly they didn't follow me home. Even at 50% off.



This is exactly my fear with the Harrisons too!! I desperately want the pair on bonz but I'm so nervous I won't be able to walk in them. 



batwoodfan said:


> *lkrp123* you have a new shoe twin!
> 
> Diane Kruger in Snakeskin "Super Charged" booties!



 PS: BAfan...if your name is the same on twitter, Mr. A has retweeted and tweeted you a billion GAZILLION times!!!! WOW! 



BellaShoes said:


> Thinking of going to Footcandy this weekend to play in the new Atwoods... I am in LA at the end of the month and will be dropping by Intermix, Elyse, etc..



I hope you can sneak some pictures


----------



## lkrp123

Alright...I'm heading to the post office to pick up...my...HELIX booties!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Me either... no lime for me (unless it's in a margarita)


 
I could so use one right now!!!


jenaywins said:


> Lol *Dezy* I did not mean it that way at all.
> 
> They really are beautiful, and I think I could love the nude as it's kid instead of patent. (Right?)
> 
> I think it's just the combination of the black patent and the fishnet that is bothering me.


 
I know honey, I just felt bad! yes the nude is kid leather not patent.


----------



## mrsMP

*jeshika*, *dezy*, *jenaywins*, *hazeltt *

*ms piggy - *The Harrisons looked beautiful on you! Sorry it didn't work out....


----------



## NANI1972

mrsMP- Your Leopards look great! How is the fit?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Thinking of going to Footcandy this weekend to play in the new Atwoods... I am in LA at the end of the month and will be dropping by Intermix, Elyse, etc..


 
Ooooooo! An Atwood weekend?!?  Love it!  Footcandy, Elyse Walker, Madison, Saks BH... You know what you should really do?  I'm pretty sure that BCPM is one of BA's PR companies and has an office in LA... You need to bring an all black outfit (complete with Wolford tights and your OTK Baretta boots) and sneak in to scope out all of their fabulous BA samples and inventory!!!  Given that it's an awards weekend, I'm sure that their BA inventory will be depleted.  Another option would be to stalk Rachel Zoe until she invites you in to her studio and let's you have your pick of _her_ BA inventory!!! :ninja:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Some yellow satin eye candy 

Michelle Williams in Marie Claire February issue!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> PS: BAfan...if your name is the same on twitter, Mr. A has retweeted and tweeted you a billion GAZILLION times!!!! WOW!


 
For the past few months I have found it relaxing to start my mornings with some quality BA research and tweet my findings... I am lucky that the man himself has taken notice!  Now, little Ms *Bella* has had some actual *responses* (as opposed to my simple re-tweets) from the man - _that_ is truly awesome!  Without his responses to her, we would have no idea that quilted Maniacs are coming back!  So cool!


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Some yellow satin eye candy
> 
> Michelle Williams in Marie Claire February issue!


 
LOVE!  Great find *Dezy*!


----------



## sophinette007

You are so funny 


Vendrazi said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if BAs aren't narrower than CLs. (Is it legal for shoes to be narrower than CLs?) [/B]


 
I have just received my Powers today, I adore them, I will post some pictures soon and I am a size 38.5 in BA(a US size 8) but for these I sized up 0.5(so picked a size 39)and they are perfect! So comfy! They run definitely 0.5 size small to my point of view but I have wide feet.


----------



## batwoodfan

sophinette007 said:


> You are so funny
> 
> 
> I have just received my Powers today, I adore them, I will post some pictures soon and I am a size 38.5 in BA(a US size 8) but for these I sized up 0.5(so picked a size 39)and they are perfect! So comfy! They run definitely 0.5 size small to my point of view but I have wide feet.


 
CONGRATS! Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Can we have a brief moment of silence for this uber-limited edition shoe that Brian is releasing this spring?  Only *25* will be produced!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

You are funny *batwood*! I am looking forward to the LA trip although for business, I always have time for shoes!

*lkrp*, if you can do the Helix (140mm) you can definitely do the Harrison..the heel is much easier as it is straight versus curved on the helix.

*Sophinette.*.. looking forward to pictures!

*Dezy*!! My magazine just arrived yesterday, yay!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is fantastic!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> Can we have a brief moment of silence for this uber-limited edition shoe that Brian is releasing this spring? Only *25* will be produced!!!


 
Gorgoeus shoem but is that a giant hydrangea on it?


----------



## BellaShoes

It sure looks like it... pretty wedding shoe, could you imagine them with a short cocktail style bridal gown...


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh I love  I want to get married again, just to try dresses on again!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Maybe with dress 82 from Victoria Beckham S/S 11 Collection?


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *Nani*!  It fits fine.  A tiny bit loose but nothing footpetals can't solve 

How are your tan maniacs? Did they stretch yet?   




NANI1972 said:


> mrsMP- Your Leopards look great! How is the fit?


----------



## batwoodfan

So we all know that Mr. Atwood collaborates with Ms. Beckham for her runway shoes... did you know that he has also collaborated with Graeme Black?  Take a look! 
http://00o00.blogspot.com/2009/09/london-fashion-week-graeme-black-spring_21.html
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/2009/09/22/graeme-black-spring-2010/


----------



## natassha68

Do you ladies know f he did the Maniac 140 in the same baby pink patent as the Power 140???  Thanks so much


----------



## jeshika

Need. these. boots.


----------



## hazeltt

sophinette007 said:


> You are so funny
> 
> 
> I have just received my Powers today, I adore them, I will post some pictures soon and I am a size 38.5 in BA(a US size 8) but for these I sized up 0.5(so picked a size 39)and they are perfect! So comfy! They run definitely 0.5 size small to my point of view but I have wide feet.



I can't wait to see them!



jeshika said:


> Need. these. boots.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> Need. these. boots.


 
How about the *Crocodile* version of the "Brera" boot???


----------



## NANI1972

^


----------



## yazziestarr

ditto Nani


----------



## batwoodfan

natassha68 said:


> Do you ladies know f he did the Maniac 140 in the same baby pink patent as the Power 140??? Thanks so much


 
Hi *natassha* - I have not ever seen the Maniac 140 in pink patent.  The closest I have seen are the nude patents (smoke nude or capuccino nude) and the tan patent (which is more of a beige).  Has anyone else seen pink patent Maniacs?


----------



## batwoodfan

How about some more *EXOTIC* Brian Atwood shoes?

1) Green Lizard "Maniac" 140s
2) Tan Snakeskin "Terminator" 140s
3) Grey Lizard "Wagner" 140s


----------



## batwoodfan

Remember when I mentioned that Brian should create a "Maniac" boot for cold weather?  Well, I think I just found it!  The "Byrdie" boot!  Created for Resort 09/10 and named after his good friend Byrdie Bell, NYC socialite and model.  Now... if he would only re-release it!


----------



## NANI1972

Those Lizards are TDF!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

O.M.G! the green lizard is amazing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

the lizard is gorgeous!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*natassha* there is a pink satin version of the "Maniac" 140 pumps for Spring 2011


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Batwood* , I have the smoke nude 140's I got them almost 2 years ago, I LOVE them still ..... Thanks for bringing up the pic of the pink satin maniacs, I noticed them on his website, If anyone see's pink patent Maniac 140's, could you kindly let me know??? Thanks Ladies 


batwoodfan said:


> Hi *natassha* - I have not ever seen the Maniac 140 in pink patent.  The closest I have seen are the nude patents (smoke nude or capuccino nude) and the tan patent (which is more of a beige).  Has anyone else seen pink patent Maniacs?


----------



## batwoodfan

natassha68 said:


> Thanks *Batwood* , I have the smoke nude 140's I got them almost 2 years ago, I LOVE them still ..... Thanks for bringing up the pic of the pink satin maniacs, I noticed them on his website, If anyone see's pink patent Maniac 140's, could you kindly let me know??? Thanks Ladies


 
Ooooo - nude smoke Maniac 140s are so hard to find!  Congrats!  If you have time, post a pic of them - we would love to see!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Ooooo - nude smoke Maniac 140s are so hard to find!  Congrats!  If you have time, post a pic of them - we would love to see!



  please o please o please!!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Here you go .... first pic no flash, 2nd with , Enjoy


----------



## batwoodfan

natassha68 said:


> Here you go .... first pic no flash, 2nd with , Enjoy


 
Gorgeous *natassha*!  Such an amazing shoe - never never never sell them or get rid of them (not that you would)!


----------



## batwoodfan

UGH! Ladies, I have some sad news... there is a listing for FAKE "Maniac" 140s on the 'bay - DO NOT BID!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Brian...25724?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35af455ebc

Update: I reported the listing!


----------



## batwoodfan

Brian and his "Zenith" pumps!  They were available @ Jeffrey NYC and the pics are from Time Out NYC, but from last year (the "Zeniths" are probably gone).  Any New Yorkers here been to Jeffrey recently?


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *batwood*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*natassha *they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrsMP

HOT!!!!   Where did you purchase them 2 years ago? 





natassha68 said:


> Here you go .... first pic no flash, 2nd with , Enjoy


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *dezynrbaglaydee* 


*mrsMP*- I purchased them at Saks.com in May I think of 09


----------



## yazziestarr

gorgy smoke nude maniacs Natassha!


----------



## natassha68

*mrsMP*- here is the label from the actual box


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Yazzie*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG *Natassha* I die!


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *Natassha*!

*Batwood* - Do you have the exact same shoes as Natassha?  Is this the same label you had on your shoe box? 





natassha68 said:


> *mrsMP*- here is the label from the actual box


----------



## NANI1972

mrsMP said:


> Thanks *Nani*! It fits fine. A tiny bit loose but nothing footpetals can't solve
> 
> How are your tan maniacs? Did they stretch yet?


 
Yes they are stretching pretty well, I think I am almost there. I can get my right foot in pretty well now.


----------



## hazeltt

natassha68 said:


> Here you go .... first pic no flash, 2nd with , Enjoy



They are gorgeous!  Thanks for the modeling pic!


----------



## mrsMP

Yay! This is good news! 



NANI1972 said:


> Yes they are stretching pretty well, I think I am almost there. I can get my right foot in pretty well now.


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Thanks *Natassha*!
> 
> *Batwood* - Do you have the exact same shoes as Natassha? Is this the same label you had on your shoe box?


 
Mine are the same shoe, but the label is slightly different - the number code is different.  Mine were from Intermix, so maybe BA coded the shoes differently depending on the stockists?  Not sure...


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Yes they are stretching pretty well, I think I am almost there. I can get my right foot in pretty well now.


 
YAY!  Keep on stretching - you'll get there soon!


----------



## deango

Megan Fox & Rose Mcgowan in BA "Madi"


----------



## BellaShoes

The smoke nude.... they will taunt me.... forever. Funny thing, the first thing I do when I see a tPFer modeling them is check their siggy for sizing :ninja: so far, only little feet own them..  

Thank you for the lovely 'exotic' pics batwood, has anyone hear or seen the Naiya Bis in snakeskin yet? Any intel on this shoe would be fab, I am all over that shoe once it hits the store.. I NEED it in my life...


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

C'mon girls, get them while you can!!!! 

gorgeous Harrisons, size 39.5 for an amazing price!!! Little over 2 hours to go!!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-HA...24150?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33642d5356


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I know we've seen some of these, but Brian is seriously dominating right now!!!!

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20456399,00.html


----------



## BellaShoes

^Love seeing Atwood in print and on the red carpet... now if I could only find them in stores!!!


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *batwood!  *I was just wondering if there are more than 2 types of BA Maniac nudes.. I guess there's only two.. the cappuccino and the smoke... 




batwoodfan said:


> Mine are the same shoe, but the label is slightly different - the number code is different. Mine were from Intermix, so maybe BA coded the shoes differently depending on the stockists? Not sure...


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies, just FYI - If anyone is interested... there's a pair of  *140mm Black Studded Loca **Size 36* at Jeffrey NY.  
Attached are the pictures.  Call Marell @ 212.206.1272

Price:  $318 (60% off - $795 retail)


----------



## BellaShoes

Not for me, itsy bitsy size 36...


----------



## jeshika

mrsMP said:


> Ladies, just FYI - If anyone is interested... there's a pair of  *140mm Black Studded Loca **Size 36* at Jeffrey NY.
> Attached are the pictures.  Call Marell @ 212.206.1272
> 
> Price:  $318 (60% off - $795 retail)



ack, they are closed!!! 

i was just "researching" btw.


----------



## hazeltt

This pair on NAP is so beautiful!


----------



## lkrp123

I LOOOOOOOOOVE my new Helix booties! For some reason, they are more comfortable than the SC. They are amazing! I'll have to take some pictures of them...

The seller was so sweet to ship them to me so fast and with such a lovely note too!


----------



## Windelynn

im sooo disappointed all the harrisons are sold out...and The Room had 40% additional off!
I ended up getting a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood instead to console myself ...


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> I LOOOOOOOOOVE my new Helix booties! For some reason, they are more comfortable than the SC. They are amazing! I'll have to take some pictures of them...
> 
> The seller was so sweet to ship them to me so fast and with such a lovely note too!



You see... the 140mm isn't that difficult


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> im sooo disappointed all the harrisons are sold out...and The Room had 40% additional off!
> I ended up getting a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood instead to console myself ...



I am so sorry *Windelynn*. I am glad I did hesitate and snapped up my pair when I did!! I absolutely LOVE my Harrison's! I received so many compliments on them at work the other day.. men and women alike.. could not believe the detail on the heel...the color of the grey is amazing IRL


----------



## Windelynn

bella i am sooo jealous you look spectacular in them!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

For any ladies who can still find their size, get 'em!


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> bella i am sooo jealous you look spectacular in them!!!!



Thank you *Windelynn*, I love them. There is a pair of grey harrison's in 38 and 39.5 on eBay right now..


----------



## Windelynn

ohh i got some shoe pron from The Room to share!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG... what is the 140mm nude? And is that a 140mm Blue? NAMES please!! NAMES!


----------



## Windelynn

All at The Room the prices is 850 though....


----------



## Windelynn

all sizes are available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

WTF! Are you serious? For Maniacs? $300 more than the US? They can keep them.. 

I will stay state side. Thank you for the lovely pics though..


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> all sizes are available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I bet they are for $300 over US retail...


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> im sooo disappointed all the harrisons are sold out...and The Room had 40% additional off!
> I ended up getting a pair of Nicholas Kirkwood instead to console myself ...


 
Exta 40% off?!!! Oy, torture!



BellaShoes said:


> I am so sorry *Windelynn*. I am glad I did hesitate and snapped up my pair when I did!! I absolutely LOVE my Harrison's! I received so many compliments on them at work the other day.. men and women alike.. could not believe the detail on the heel...the color of the grey is amazing IRL


 
Bella, thanks for rubbing more salt in my wounds. 

Just kidding, I'm glad you love them so much.


----------



## Windelynn

yea see why i think Canada sucks ass when it comes to our prices! i mean wtf we are at par with the us dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so why the extra 300...ugh!


----------



## natassha68

Bella- all I can say is *salute*[mam- you are perfection QUOTE=BellaShoes;17709008]I am so sorry *Windelynn*. I am glad I did hesitate and snapped up my pair when I did!! I absolutely LOVE my Harrison's! I received so many compliments on them at work the other day.. men and women alike.. could not believe the detail on the heel...the color of the grey is amazing IRL 











[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrsMP

:lolots: I can actually feel Bella's anger... *Bella* that sucks! You finally found the 140 nude maniacs and they"re way overpriced! 




BellaShoes said:


> I bet they are for $300 over US retail...


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Exta 40% off?!!! Oy, torture!
> 
> 
> 
> *Bella, thanks for rubbing more salt in my wounds. *
> 
> Just kidding, I'm glad you love them so much.



Definitely not rubbing it in rather coaxing you ladies to grab them when you see them! These babies retailed for $1095... even at 30% off they are a steal!


----------



## NANI1972

Black Patent Maniac 120 38 starting bid $299 pre-owned http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-BL...98659?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb4396763


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> :lolots: I can actually feel Bella's anger... *Bella* that sucks! You finally found the 140 nude maniacs and they"re way overpriced!



Seriously!! That is grossly overpriced... not just overpriced.. obscene.. sad.


----------



## BellaShoes

natassha68 said:


> Bella- all I can say is *salute*



Gratzie bella donna, gratzie!


----------



## BellaShoes

Another of JLo in her Didier boots....


----------



## BellaShoes

Apologies, did we get Lake Bell in Nude Zenith's?


----------



## BellaShoes

I will be needing satin maniacs in my life....

*Emma Roberts*





*Mila Kunis*


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> ohh i got some shoe pron from The Room to share!



I am amazed to actually lay my eyes upon Nude Maniac 140s brand new and in-store.  A rare sight indeed!  It's The Room in Toronto, right?  Any other "Room's" carry BA to your knowledge *Windelynn*?  Thank you for the pics and intel!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> Ladies, just FYI - If anyone is interested... there's a pair of  *140mm Black Studded Loca **Size 36* at Jeffrey NY.
> Attached are the pictures.  Call Marell @ 212.206.1272
> 
> Price:  $318 (60% off - $795 retail)



Would it be crazy for me to have Black Locas in 120 AND 140?  I think so... *Jeshika*, be sure to keep us posted on your "research!"

*mrsMP* any other BA's @ Jeffrey?  TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I will be needing satin maniacs in my life....
> 
> *Emma Roberts*
> img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2011/lotd/010711-emma-roberts-226.jpg
> 
> *Mila Kunis*
> img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2011/lotd/010611-mila-kunis-290.jpg



ITA!  Satin Maniacs are TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am going to lose sleep over the Maniac 140's in Nude...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

If I'm a size 38.5 in Nude Maniacs then what would I be in the Harrisons?

OMG! Nude Maniac 140s?!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

BellaShoes said:


> I am going to lose sleep over the Maniac 140's in Nude...



Me too Bella!


----------



## randr21

mrsMP said:


> Ladies, just FYI - If anyone is interested... there's a pair of *140mm Black Studded Loca **Size 36* at Jeffrey NY.
> Attached are the pictures. Call Marell @ 212.206.1272
> 
> Price: $318 (60% off - $795 retail)


 
These are also available at Jeffrey NY, in size 37, but in the never seen before black suede. 60% off and looks great on, and comfy too.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I am going to lose sleep over the Maniac 140's in Nude...



I feel there are a few ways to look at it:
1) Way higher priced than US pricing for Maniacs
2) On the other hand Nude Maniac 140 are NONEXISTENT in the US (ugh)
3) Also, Rose Gold Maniac 140s will be at BG soon if not already
4) $800ish is practically cheap compared to CL MBBs/LPs/CNs
5) But, Quilted Maniacs are coming back!
6) Although, the idea of the nude 140 is practically the origin of your BA love!

*Bella* you have love and support here in the BA forum no matter what!!!

...maybe another glass of vino is in order...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

It's Cappuccino Nude and not Smoke Nude right?

I can't believe they actually have it! Why can't Holts carry 140s?


----------



## batwoodfan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> If I'm a size 38.5 in Nude Maniacs then what would I be in the Harrisons?
> 
> OMG! Nude Maniac 140s?!



If you are 38.5 for Maniac 140s then take the same for Harrisons (those are 140 too)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

batwoodfan said:


> If you are 38.5 for Maniac 140s then take the same for Harrisons (those are 140 too)



I actually have the 120s!

How does it compare with the 140s?

Thanks doll


----------



## batwoodfan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> It's Cappuccino Nude and not Smoke Nude right?
> 
> I can't believe they actually have it! Why can't Holts carry 140s?



 Yep- Fall10/Spring11 nude is capuccino- smoke nude is from Fall09/Spring10


----------



## batwoodfan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I actually have the 120s!
> 
> How does it compare with the 140s?
> 
> Thanks doll



No prob!  Typically 140 size should be .5 up from 120 size; 120s usually run TTS and 140s usually run small


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* I just saw the EW tweet- will you be stopping there this weekend as well?  Can't wait to hear details!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

my thoughts exactly 



BellaShoes said:


> I will be needing satin maniacs in my life....
> 
> *Emma Roberts*
> img2.timeinc.net/instyle/images/2011/lotd/010711-emma-roberts-226.jpg


----------



## batwoodfan

*Jeshika* Black Loca 120s sz 36 just listed on the 'bay in case your interested (not mine- I'd never let mine go!) item# 180612790473


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> *Jeshika* Black Loca 120s sz 36 just listed on the 'bay in case your interested (not mine- I'd never let mine go!) item# 180612790473



ooh, thanks *batwoodfan*!!! i was just thinking the 140s wouldn't be as managable and lookee here!!!!!


----------



## sophinette007

Some pictures of my two paires of BA (The Suede Leopard has gone to a new home). I really love the power. It is an amazing shoe better in real life than in photo!!!! I am still waiting for my Harrisson, Fiona Python and Red patent Maniac....


----------



## boxermomof2

sophinette007 said:


> Some pictures of my two paires of BA (The Suede Leopard has gone to a new home). I really love the power. It is an amazing shoe better in real life than in photo!!!! I am still waiting for my Harrisson, Fiona Python and Red patent Maniac....




OMG, they are gorgeous!

Nude...Purple...


----------



## ms piggy

^^ Ditto!!! 

I really need to try the Powers. How does it wear compares to the Maniac?


----------



## boxermomof2

Do the powers come in a 120 heel?  I really want a purple pair in the 120!


----------



## ms piggy

^ Me too! But I think the Maniac 120 will come in purple.


----------



## NANI1972

*Sophie*- Love your BAs. That smoke nude is incredible! Where and when did you find those?!!!

Ladies! You won't believe the most amazing thing just happened to me!!! I woke up this morning got on the net and checked my link that I saved for the Harrison at Saks.com, and guessy what? They had a size 37!!!!I have never clicked so fast in my life.
Just when I thought all hope was lost that I will find these on sale at this point. Hopefully they are in good condition and the order will go through. So fingers Harrison are on the way to meeeeeeee! Wahhahahawahhahaha *cough* hehe!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats Nani! I have found the Nude Maniac 120 at mytheresa and the Purple power at Footcandy! 


NANI1972 said:


> *Sophie*- Love your BAs. That smoke nude is incredible! Where and when did you find those?!!!
> 
> Ladies! You won't believe the most amazing thing just happened to me!!! I woke up this morning got on the net and checked my link that I saved for the Harrison at Saks.com, and guessy what? They had a size 37!!!!I have never clicked so fast in my life.
> Just when I thought all hope was lost that I will find these on sale at this point. Hopefully they are in good condition and the order will go through. So fingers Harrison are on the way to meeeeeeee! Wahhahahawahhahaha *cough* hehe!


----------



## sophinette007

*Thank you Ladies!!!*

*Ms Piggy* They are very similar to a Maniac 140 so size up 0.5 from your maniac 120 size. Honnestly I found these as comfy as my Maniac 120

*BoxerMomof2* I don't think the power exist in 120 but if you like the color the Maniac 120 exist in Purple and I guess Saks will receive them soon


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> *Sophie*- Love your BAs. That smoke nude is incredible! Where and when did you find those?!!!
> 
> Ladies! You won't believe the most amazing thing just happened to me!!! I woke up this morning got on the net and checked my link that I saved for the Harrison at Saks.com, and guessy what? They had a size 37!!!!I have never clicked so fast in my life.
> Just when I thought all hope was lost that I will find these on sale at this point. Hopefully they are in good condition and the order will go through. So fingers Harrison are on the way to meeeeeeee! Wahhahahawahhahaha *cough* hehe!



YAY!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Congrats Nani!!

Thanks for the info batwoodfan.


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you Sophie, batwoodfan and boxermom! 

In my excitement I forgot to mention that they have a size 42 also.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...02&srccode=cii_10043468&cpncode=25-18692426-2


----------



## ms piggy

Wooot *NANI*!! Post pics when they arrive!

*sophinette007* the Power sounds good. I have to get my hands on a pair and give them a try!


----------



## NANI1972

*Sophie* where did you find the Harrison? BTW, I thought you had found Smoke Nude because your first pick of the Nude they look Smokier.

*Thanks ms Piggy*!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nani*, Sophinette bought my 38.5 on eBay when I finally found my proper size 39.5.

*batwood*, your 1-6 point reasoning is hysterical... all if did was make me want Rose Gold 140mm, Quilted AND nude!!! :lolots:

*Hollywood*, if those were smoke nude 140's..honey, they'd be mine!

*Nani*! Congrats on your Harrison!! That is fabulous news!

*Sophinette*... welcome to the Purple Power club!! I absolutely adore mine!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dania Ramirez in Fiona


----------



## BellaShoes

Zoe Saldana in Contessa (love these)


----------



## BellaShoes

*Hollywood,* you should try a 39, a .5 size up from your Maniac 120mm's.


----------



## hazeltt

*sophinette* - Both pairs look amazing on you! Those purple powers are TDF!

*NANI1972* - Congrats on finding the Harrison. I can't wait to see modeling pics when they get here!


----------



## sophinette007

I can't wait mine to arrive now!!!!Thanks for the pic Bella!



BellaShoes said:


> Dania Ramirez in Fiona
> 
> www1.pictures.stylebistro.com/gi/Dania+Ramirez+Shoes+T033p8WNLEsl.jpg


----------



## boxermomof2

BellaShoes said:


> Dania Ramirez in Fiona
> 
> www1.pictures.stylebistro.com/gi/Dania+Ramirez+Shoes+T033p8WNLEsl.jpg



I adore these!!!

 I have the same python CL's in Nani's avatar...Do you think these look too close to the same shoe?


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous *sophinette*, for some reason I thought you were getting the python leopard Fionas

*Boxer*, they are completely different than Nani's avatar.. even depending on the actual shoe you get as every pattern is different. There is a slight addition of a bronzey-gold color in the blue/white/black snakeskin but also depending on your shoe, it may be more white or more blue.. very unique.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sophie- *they are both gorgeos, but OMG the purple! 

*nani- *congrats! can't wait to see your Harrisons! 


I'm going to Intermix to return my Dantes today, hope I can try some goodies on. Will report back with what they have.


----------



## BellaShoes

Have fun *Dezy*!! I will be going to the Robertson store while in LA....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you! yup that's where I'm going. Hopefully I don't come home with something new


----------



## BellaShoes

Please report back on any new Resort/Spring styles... have fun!


----------



## NANI1972

boxermomof2 said:


> I adore these!!!
> 
> I have the same python CL's in Nani's avatar...Do you think these look too close to the same shoe?


 
IMO, I think they are really different. The BA has blue in it and is a totally different look. BTW are they python embossed or are they real python, the price point would suggest imbossed and they are descibed as python leather.

*Thank you Bella (soon to be shoe twin), hazeltt, and dezy!*


----------



## BellaShoes

They are a snake print however the look and feel in the hand is that of snakeskin so it does have the textured feel...


----------



## Windelynn

i must find out where else sells BA here 
Nani - congrats on the Harrison sooo lucky!

Sophinette - love those powers!!! good choices! u model them well.

batwood - its like a kick in the face seeing the prices of the maniacs, i can only afford them on sale!

bella - i am trying to get intel from SA at the ROOM...ie stock and etc..


----------



## mrsMP

*batwood *- when I called Jeffrey NY at that time, I was only specifically looking for the Loca so I didn't get their inventory.  But definitely call Marell.. he's very helpful 

*sophinette *- Congrats!!! The Powers looked amazing on you!  love the high heels and the skinnys 

*nani *- Congrats!! can't wait for the mod pics!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, I just got back from Intermix. Here is what they have. 
fyi, the SAs were clueless, I think I knew more about the shoes then they did.

On Sale for $340:
Burgundy Helix size 36 and 38

Milena 120 light gray patent- various sizes

Dante 140 black patent- various sizes

Maniac 120 black patent- size 36.5 only
Maniac 120 nude patent - size 40 or 40.5 only. (this is the same nude as the Powers)

Power nude patent- various sizes

Also had I believe the style is Starlet 120 in nude kid leather (same nude as the Dantes)

The clueless SAs could not tell me what was coming in for Spring, but they did tell me that they do not carry Maniac 140s in the store anymore, just 120s.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Question for anyone who knows, 
I saw these Rose Gold Zeniths in the February InStyle, the description says Rose Gold Metallic leather. Does this mean the Zeniths at Shoe In will not be patent? The SA I spoke to said the description didn't indicate if they are patent or not.


----------



## jeshika

I saw this on trendspotterluxe or something and this looks like patent to me...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yes I want to make sure I'm getting this one!!!! LOVE


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for the intel *Dezy*!! I am hoping for patent on the Rose Gold...

So I am on the phone with The Room... and ladies, the Nude Maniac 140mm's are GONE! GONE! GONE!!! OMG!

In other news, I shared with a couple of you about my fiasco at the Room.. long story short...they double shipped and double charged me ($539 USD each and also customs hit me twice!!!) for the Harrison 39.5. No one there seems to care and I am on hold now to hear any news as to what I should do... I really don't need two of the same shoe, same size, same color... it is infuriating! If I return them to the Room, I have to pay shipping, insurance and I am out customs! :censor:


----------



## Windelynn

The SAs at the room are so frigging clueless.
Im sorry to hear about your fiasco with those idiots. Can you try to sell them on ebay to recoop your costs? Im sooo sorry...i feel bad this happened to you.

i was just there yesterday i dont know how the nude maniacs can be gone! GRR

now i want the rose patents...




BellaShoes said:


> Thanks for the intel *Dezy*!! I am hoping for patent on the Rose Gold...
> 
> So I am on the phone with The Room... and ladies, the Nude Maniac 140mm's are GONE! GONE! GONE!!! OMG!
> 
> In other news, I shared with a couple of you about my fiasco at the Room.. long story short...they double shipped and double charged me ($539 USD each and also customs hit me twice!!!) for the Harrison 39.5. No one there seems to care and I am on hold now to hear any news as to what I should do... I really don't need two of the same shoe, same size, same color... it is infuriating! If I return them to the Room, I have to pay shipping, insurance and I am out customs! :censor:


----------



## NANI1972

What?! It is thier ERROR, not yours why should you be out of anything?! I would totally be soooo friggin' pissed off! Did you speak to a manager about the issue. That is unacceptable, that they expect you to be responsible for thier mistake.


----------



## BellaShoes

GONE!!! I size 41 left... thats it! $825 retail too 

As for the Harrisons, I am S.O.L. and yep, they are listed :cry:


----------



## lkrp123

Harrison Torture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> What?! It is thier ERROR, not yours why should you be out of anything?! I would totally be soooo friggin' pissed off! Did you speak to a manager about the issue. That is unacceptable, that they expect you to be responsible for thier mistake.



Yep... and because they no longer have them... I am guessing they definitely don't want mine back as I paid $539 and they will then have to let them go for an additional 40% off...


----------



## BellaShoes

In other (much happier) news, the rose gold Zenith at Shoe In will definitely be 120mm and definitely patent!!!


----------



## lkrp123

What's the website for the room?


----------



## BellaShoes

Official *SHOE IN* buy for Resort/Spring....

The Exclusive Paloma Strass 120mm $3440
Rose Gold Specchio (Patent) Zenith 120mm $640
Black Patent Zenith 120mm $640
Renee Coral Patent 120mm $1000
Harris Silver Specchio 120mm $935
Dante 120mm Leopard snakeskin/black fishnet!!! (OMG!) $795


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> What's the website for the room?



They don't have one.. it's just a home page.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Official *SHOE IN* buy for Resort/Spring....
> 
> The Exclusive Paloma Strass 120mm $3440
> Rose Gold Specchio (Patent) Zenith 120mm $640
> Black Patent Zenith 120mm $640
> Renee Coral Patent 120mm $1000
> Harris Silver Specchio 120mm $935
> *Dante 120mm Leopard snakeskin/black fishnet!!! (OMG!) $795*


 

OMG! Is right! These sound very promising!

I have never ordered from the Shoe In but I have heard that they charge like double for shipping, I heard around $30 for reagular shipping and they take for ever to actually ship. Can anyone confim this?


----------



## Windelynn

i need these two..
Rose Gold Specchio (Patent) Zenith 120mm $640
Black Patent Zenith 120mm $640


----------



## Windelynn

close up of my locas in pacific blue, dont mind my kankles..lol


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> OMG! Is right! These sound very promising!
> 
> I have never ordered from the Shoe In but I have heard that they charge like double for shipping, I heard around $30 for reagular shipping and they take for ever to actually ship. Can anyone confim this?



I bought my Barrettas from them as did *Dezy*, UPS Ground to California was $30 and I had them in 2 days (they actually showed up on Christmas Eve!) No sales tax either!


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn, they are fantastic! Super fun...


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> OMG! Is right! These sound very promising!
> 
> I have never ordered from the Shoe In but I have heard that they charge like double for shipping, I heard around $30 for reagular shipping and they take for ever to actually ship. Can anyone confim this?



you can actually set up a UPS account and give it to them or schedule a pick up or something... i think the ladies in the CL forum said that their shipping ended up being $8 instead of $30.


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> close up of my locas in pacific blue, dont mind my kankles..lol



Love these, *W*!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!!! Guess what I just got!!!! One of my must haves for Spring!!

Introducing the Alison in Fuchsia Nappa Leather.....


----------



## BellaShoes

The Room can suck it, $825 for Maniacs...

I just nabbed the Alison 140mm for $580!


----------



## jeshika

gorgeous, *Bella*! I cannot wait to see your pictures!!!! what a gorgeous PINK! where did you get that from?


----------



## rdgldy

NANI1972 said:


> OMG! Is right! These sound very promising!
> 
> I have never ordered from the Shoe In but I have heard that they charge like double for shipping, I heard around $30 for reagular shipping and they take for ever to actually ship. Can anyone confim this?


That is pretty accurate.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> *The* *Room can suck it*, $825 for Maniacs...
> 
> I just nabbed the Alison 140mm for $580!


 


Love the color on the Alison Bella, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Nani and jeshika!

*jeshika,* elysewalker began receiving their resort and Spring collection two days ago! I follow them on Twitter and sent them a tweet a couple days ago inquiring and they said it arrived.. I called today. I never thought the Alison would make it to stores as Footcandy, Saks, NM, Intermix, Shoe In all said 'NO'... 

As an FYI, elysewalker is only receiving 1 size run of each of their buy so if you are interested, call soon!


----------



## hazeltt

lkrp123 said:


> What's the website for the room?




They have a website but not much useful info on it.

http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/


----------



## BellaShoes

^ as I said, only a home page.. totally useless.


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> The Room can suck it, $825 for Maniacs...
> 
> I just nabbed the Alison 140mm for $580!




*Bella*, you can try Holt Renfrew. The Maniacs I purchased were $595 so perhaps other BAs would be around that price range. I agree that $825 is ridiculous considering their competitor is selling them for much less.


----------



## BellaShoes

I do not believe Holt Renfrew ships to US...


----------



## BellaShoes

Why are those awful fake maniacs still on eBay? They have been reported yet they are still up and gaining more bids!


----------



## deango

What other styles did you see at Elyse?


----------



## BellaShoes

I only called *deango*, they currently have... I will drop by later this month while I am in LA.

Dante
Alison
Naya Bis
Claudette
Audra


----------



## BellaShoes

AUDRA (not sure of color)






CLAUDETTE (not sure of color)





NAYA BIS ($1000)





Also, the Alison in Fuchsia and the Dante (not sure of colors)


----------



## BellaShoes

I absolutely LOVE the Naya Bis... but need to recoup my shoe budget for those beauties..


----------



## BellaShoes

Where is everyone?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

present!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey Lady! How are you? Did you have fun on Robertson today?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm tired,just got home from my parents. Robertson was very uneventful. I went alone and was in and out very quick. Sidenote, Kitson had these AWFUL CL Maggie Knockoffs. I took a pic, they were soooo awful and what an embarassment to seel on Robertson! 
Ok I died when I saw your Allisons!!!! so gorgeous!!!!


*W- *The blue is so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

Thanks dezynrbaglaydee! I have not worn them yet lol

Im here too Bella!!! Stop tempting me with all these styles!

i saw some terrible knockoffs of the locas...ugh...




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I'm tired,just got home from my parents. Robertson was very uneventful. I went alone and was in and out very quick. Sidenote, Kitson had these AWFUL CL Maggie Knockoffs. I took a pic, they were soooo awful and what an embarassment to seel on Robertson!
> Ok I died when I saw your Allisons!!!! so gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> *W- *The blue is so pretty!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Windelynn!

Thank you Dezy, ever go to the Newsroom for lunch? 

The Alison was the first shoe of the Resort collection that truly made me swoon... but I never thought I would ever actually see them in a shop! Kitson was really fun when it first opened.. now, meh.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yes i've been there a few times, pretty good. 

I agree, about Kitson. 

btw, can't you file a claim with AMEX regarding The Room and your Harrisons part deux?


----------



## lmac408

spectator shoe in size 37 on NM.com if anyone is interested! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Datwood%26_requestid%3D40858


----------



## batwoodfan

Wow!  So much has happened today!

*Dezy* thanks for the Intermix intel!  I haven't seen any nude Maniacs at any Chicago Intermix in a loooong time; I wonder if the ones on Robertson were new inventory... Also, I'm curious about the InStyle listing for the RG Zenith.  Anyone know who's phone number is listed?  BA showroom?  Random stockist?  Have you tried calling them yet *Dezy*?

*Bella* I CANNOT believe the Nude 140s are all but gone from The Room!!!!  That is crazy!  I saw your tweets and you are absolutely right- they must have been a mirage!  But- CONGRATS on getting the Alison pump!!!  LOVE that color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow if only these were my size!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batwood- *I'll try caling tomorrow to see what the number is.


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> close up of my locas in pacific blue, dont mind my kankles..lol



LOVE that color!  Such a rare find!  Remind me where you got them and when... LOVE!  We are shoe twins, but I think your beautiful pacific blue trumps my black and tulipano pairs!!!


----------



## lkrp123

I'm here! I'm here!


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batwood- *I'll try caling tomorrow to see what the number is.



Maybe it's Brian's cell and we had no idea this whole time!!!  Ha!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Naya Bis... but need to recoup my shoe budget for those beauties..



working on it! Gotta brush up on my negotiating skills 



Windelynn said:


> close up of my locas in pacific blue, dont mind my kankles..lol



I LOVE the color! They look fantastic on you! Does the plastic side hurt your foot at all?



BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!!!! Guess what I just got!!!! One of my must haves for Spring!!
> 
> Introducing the Alison in Fuchsia Nappa Leather.....








 Bella, I absolutely ADORE this color. I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## batwoodfan

I'm slowly starting to obsess about the tan suede Claudette on NAP- such a great shoe!  I am starting to feel that the Dantes might make it to sale time seeing that they are getting some mixed reviews... I might hold off and pounce at first cuts!  Stripperish or not I love 'em!  Then again, my CL Clou Noeuds aren't the most subtle shoe either!


----------



## batwoodfan

lmac408 said:


> spectator shoe in size 37 on NM.com if anyone is interested! http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Datwood%26_requestid%3D40858



*NANI*- how about 2 BA steals in one day?


----------



## batwoodfan

Anyone heard word if CocoPari will be receiving new BA inventory soon?


----------



## Windelynn

lkrp123 - The plastic barely bothers me mind you ive only worn them at home hahaha\
\
batwoodfan - well The Room had them on sale for around 350plus late summer 2010..they had the purple too but i chose the blue because it was definitely more stunning color...


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Maybe it's Brian's cell and we had no idea this whole time!!!  Ha!


 Hello Brian, Smoke nude 140mm's please....Sz 39.5, thank you, Ciao.


----------



## NANI1972

The number listed on that InStyle ad is THE BAYs number. (I googled it)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

batwoodfan said:


> Maybe it's Brian's cell and we had no idea this whole time!!! Ha!


 
hahaha we could only wish!!! 

If the Dantes do make it to sale, I will definitely reconsider them too


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> *NANI*- how about 2 BA steals in one day?


 
I know, so tempting! What is the heel height though? It's listed as 4 1/2".


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> The number listed on that InStyle ad is THE BAYs number. (I googled it)



Alright!  That's it!  Are they playing a cruel joke on us?!?!  Is that the Bay as in The Room at The Bay, as in $825 for Maniacs?!?! Ugh! C'mon!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Anyone heard word if CocoPari will be receiving new BA inventory soon?



I have been calling weekly for updates and they are still waiting.. no news on styles either.

*batwood*, can you BELIEVE how fast those Nude 140's went! Gheez and crackers! If I were a Atwood buyer, I would have at least one size run a season in Nude 140's.. it is _thee_ Atwood staple shoe.. 

*Dezy*, I am off to read my magazines now... need to get caught up! No news on The Room/Amex... as for Newsroom, I just really love the grilled artichoke.. my real LA haunt is Marix Mex on Santa Monica in WeHo. 

*lkrp*, negotiate girl!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Alright!  That's it!  Are they playing a cruel joke on us?!?!  Is that the Bay as in The Room at The Bay, as in $825 for Maniacs?!?! Ugh! C'mon!



For the love of all that is holy... come on!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I know, so tempting! What is the heel height though? It's listed as 4 1/2".



Looks like 120mm with a 15-20mm platform- that's my estimate!  Only one way to find out *NANI*- heehee!


----------



## NANI1972

^ I'm trying to find celeb pics of this shoe, I can't find any.


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> For the love of all that is holy... come on!



yes my darlings it is the biggest rip off in the world...because they are exclusive to carry BA in \Canada


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> ^ I'm trying to find celeb pics of this shoe, I can't find any.



I've never come across any myself... Sorry!  Wish I have!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> yes my darlings it is the biggest rip off in the world...because they are exclusive to carry BA in \Canada



Wait- doesn't HR stock Atwoods?


----------



## hazeltt

^ yes, they do!

*Windelynn* you should really drop by and check it out. It's not that far from the room


----------



## hazeltt

If the room charges this much for Atwoods, I really wonder what ridiculous prices they will be charging for CLs.


----------



## jeshika

the spectator pumps are gone! did you, *Nani*?!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats *Windelynn*! These are gorgeous and the color is amazing!

Congrats *Bella!* I love the Alisson they are fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Sophinette*! Elysewalker even printed a shipping label already!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

good morning all! 

Harrison size 39.5 for a STEAL!!!! BIN $499!!!!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/BNIB__499__Brian_Atwood_Harrison_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> the spectator pumps are gone! did you, *Nani*?!


 
No, I decided to sleep on it, I really didn't like the heel, but who knows I might have liked it IRL. But I decided to hold out for other things I want.


----------



## Windelynn

hazeltt said:


> ^ yes, they do!
> 
> *Windelynn* you should really drop by and check it out. It's not that far from the room



HR in Toronto doesnt stock BA because of the exclusive agreement signed for The Room to carry it. I use to go everyday to HR to ask...!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

someone needs to buy something, I'm going through BA withdrawal and a reveal is the best cure!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> yes my darlings it is the biggest rip off in the world...because they are exclusive to carry BA in \Canada





Windelynn said:


> HR in Toronto doesnt stock BA because of the exclusive agreement signed for The Room to carry it. I use to go everyday to HR to ask...!!!



Where do they stock in Montreal?


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhhhh, the agony over the 140mm Nudes.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning all!
> 
> Harrison size 39.5 for a STEAL!!!! BIN $499!!!!
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/BNIB__499__Brian_Atwood_Harrison_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_


 
correct link
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/BNIB__499__Brian_Atwood_Harrison_Pump_Sz_39_5__tPF_


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> someone needs to buy something, I'm going through BA withdrawal and a reveal is the best cure!



Do we have any new purchases out there? I bought the Alison's yesterday but won't have them until mid week... I think we are in a holding pattern?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Do we have any new purchases out there? I bought the Alison's yesterday but won't have them until mid week... I think we are in a holding pattern?


 
I can't wait to see your Alison's! Yes I think everyone is holding out for Rose Gold Zeniths/Maniacs and Quilted Maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

As for the Rose Gold, we at least know that those are soon... Quilted Maniacs are a reissue so those could be whenever... Brian Atwood is at Milan Fashion Week this week so no updates... what if, OMG, what if the Room is the only one that gets them.:cry:


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Me! Me! Me!
I made a secret new purchase 
I'll post pictures when I receive my "goods."


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> As for the Rose Gold, we at least know that those are soon... Quilted Maniacs are a reissue so those could be whenever... Brian Atwood is at Milan Fashion Week this week so no updates... what if, OMG, what if the Room is the only one that gets them.:cry:


 
then I'd rather fly there, make a trip out of it, get my shoes and come home

*sonia- *yay what did you get?!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Well, let's just say I haven't seen it posted on this thread yet. I should receive it this week though. Then I can post my Brian Atwood trifecta...the tan maniacs, the dramas and the new mystery pair!


----------



## BellaShoes

Give us a hint... sale or resort/spring?


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> then *I'd rather fly there, make a trip out of it, get my shoes and come home*
> 
> *sonia- *yay what did you get?!



A tPF take over of the Room


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> A tPF take over of the Room



i"ll lead the charge! I am desperately trying to get intel to the point where i want to apply to work as a SA lol just so i can get the first cut!!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

Windelynn said:


> HR in Toronto doesnt stock BA because of the exclusive agreement signed for The Room to carry it. I use to go everyday to HR to ask...!!!



I thought every HR had the same stock. The Holt's in Vancouver has Atwood Maniacs for $595 and CL Simple pumps for about $650.


----------



## BellaShoes

Which maniacs xoxocat? 140 or 120? She asks while dialing...


----------



## BellaShoes

The man I am talking to asked what the 'Maniac' looks like... really?  

Okay... so he just got back on the phone, they only carry 120mm, nude or black $595 CAN, $100 shipping (WTF?) and customs are mandatory... *Click*


----------



## NANI1972

^I guess HR *"can suck it"* then too? Ay, Bella?


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> correct link
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/bellasicilia/items/bnib__450__brian_atwood_harrison_pump_sz_39_5__tpf_



$450


----------



## sophinette007

Super rare Wagner studded size 40 (I wish these would be a size 38,5)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brian-Atwood-...16060094?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41560544be


----------



## BellaShoes

soooooo which those were my size!


----------



## BellaShoes

Glamour puss shots of my Harrison's.... to get us over the hump until the next reveal!


----------



## sophinette007

I can't wait mine to arrive!!!!
:coolpics:



BellaShoes said:


> Glamour puss shots of my Harrison's.... to get us over the hump until the next reveal!


----------



## BellaShoes

Have you checked tracking lately? Should be there soon, no?


----------



## BellaShoes

Woot! I know where your shoes are!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Now available at husonline* (not online yet, in store) ask for Eric

Nude Milena
Black Monroe
White Patent Maniac
Blue/White/Gold Snake Fiona (same as Saks)

Not much as of yet...


----------



## deango

Is the Maniac 140 in Nude Satin still available at The Room ?


----------



## BellaShoes

Eric was holding out (sorry for the crappy pic, he is using his BB)

Claudette in Beige, Tan, Rose with Gold Studs... $775


----------



## BellaShoes

deango said:


> Is the Maniac 140 in Nude Satin still available at The Room ?



I believe so...


----------



## hazeltt

Windelynn said:


> HR in Toronto doesnt stock BA because of the exclusive agreement signed for The Room to carry it. I use to go everyday to HR to ask...!!!



That's weird because I always call HR Bloor to ask about their inventory and the SA always replies to my questions regarding BA styles. I think you just need to find the right SA because most of them are quite clueless sometimes. It's shocking how little they know considering that they work there every day.



batwoodfan said:


> Where do they stock in Montreal?



I'm not sure about where you are located or where they stock BAs in Montreal, but if you have their HR Amex you get free shipping over $100 to anywhere in Canada.



xoxoCat said:


> I thought every HR had the same stock. The Holt's in Vancouver has Atwood Maniacs for $595 and CL Simple pumps for about $650.



I don't believe that all HRs have the same stock. They can always get an item in from another store though.


----------



## xoxoCat

The Maniacs are 120, but HR in Vancouver now carries quite a few Atwoods the last time I checked. They've got the snakeskin, the cork slingbacks, and another style I think...

I wouldn't recommend having it shipped to the states because of the duty fees.


----------



## xoxoCat

hazeltt said:


> That's weird because I always call HR Bloor to ask about their inventory and the SA always replies to my questions regarding BA styles. I think you just need to find the right SA because most of them are quite clueless sometimes. It's shocking how little they know considering that they work there every day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about where you are located or where they stock BAs in Montreal, but if you have their HR Amex you get free shipping over $100 to anywhere in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that all HRs have the same stock. They can always get an item in from another store though.



Haha yeah Holt Renfrew's SAs are pretty awful. Don't ever get on a waiting list because they'll never call you even if the item comes in. 

Cat.


----------



## Windelynn

HR on Bloor definitely doesnt have unless they are hiding them somewhere other than the shoe dept. Either way I dont get why all Holts dont carry BA!


----------



## yazziestarr

sophinette007 said:


> Super rare Wagner studded size 40 (I wish these would be a size 38,5)
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brian-Atwood-...16060094?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41560544be


 love!


----------



## yazziestarr

anyone a 42?
Harrison  up on saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...email=ylbajwa@hotmail.com&site_refer=EML3062G


----------



## chloegirl

Coming to this thread and looking at all your gorgeous Atwood shoes was torture!  I decided mid December that I wanted to purchase my first pair of Atwoods so I decided I would start with a staple, black patent 120 Maniacs.  The problem was I couldn't find it in my size.  I called various stores and finally I was told by a Saks SA at South Coast Plaza that she had located a 36 but had to have it shipped from another store.  Even though I usually wear a 35.5, I was determined to make it work.  She finally called me about 2 weeks later, right before Xmas, to notify me the shoes had arrived.  I live in Los Angeles so South Coast Plaza was a bit of a drive but I was so excited to get the shoes,  so I drove there the day after Xmas.  Oh what a mistake that was!  The shoe department was chaos and I couldn't even find the SA.  After finally locating her, she brought out the shoes and I took one look at them and knew there was no way the shoes were a 36.  I looked at the bottom of the shoes for the size and it read 37.5.  Arghhhh!!!!!  The box was marked 36 but the shoes inside were 37.5!  After the wait, the anguish from the wait, I walked out empty handed.  The SA called me a few days later to say that she would try to locate another pair but it may take some time.  So long story short, she finally got me a 35.5 and I picked it up today.  Now I know why you ladies are obsessed with these shoes.  I absolutely love it!  I know all of you have these and there are plenty of pics of the black Maniacs on this thread, but I really wanted to share my Maniacs with all of you.  It's been a long time coming!


----------



## mrsMP

Beautiful *Chloegirl*!!! Congrats!



chloegirl said:


> Coming to this thread and looking at all your gorgeous Atwood shoes was torture!  I decided mid December that I wanted to purchase my first pair of Atwoods so I decided I would start with a staple, black patent 120 Maniacs.  The problem was I couldn't find it in my size.  I called various stores and finally I was told by a Saks SA at South Coast Plaza that she had located a 36 but had to have it shipped from another store.  Even though I usually wear a 35.5, I was determined to make it work.  She finally called me about 2 weeks later, right before Xmas, to notify me the shoes had arrived.  I live in Los Angeles so South Coast Plaza was a bit of a drive but I was so excited to get the shoes,  so I drove there the day after Xmas.  Oh what a mistake that was!  The shoe department was chaos and I couldn't even find the SA.  After finally locating her, she brought out the shoes and I took one look at them and knew there was no way the shoes were a 36.  I looked at the bottom of the shoes for the size and it read 37.5.  Arghhhh!!!!!  The box was marked 36 but the shoes inside were 37.5!  After the wait, the anguish from the wait, I walked out empty handed.  The SA called me a few days later to say that she would try to locate another pair but it may take some time.  So long story short, she finally got me a 35.5 and I picked it up today.  Now I know why you ladies are obsessed with these shoes.  I absolutely love it!  I know all of you have these and there are plenty of pics of the black Maniacs on this thread, but I really wanted to share my Maniacs with all of you.  It's been a long time coming!


----------



## jeshika

*Chloegirl*, sorry to hear it was such an ordeal! So glad u finally got them! They look great on you!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

Beautiful tan maniac 140s! starting at $299, $400 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Brian-Atwoo...73382?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230d78c2e6


----------



## ms piggy

*chloegirl*, gorgeous!! A classic indeed.


----------



## sophinette007

ChloeGirl I love them!!!!! They are so classy and gorgy!!! Thanks for the modelling pic!!!!

Jeshika you are killing me with those


----------



## sophinette007

Ok I have clicked on the buy it now option for the Tan Maniac, I hope the seller won't kill me because I have clicked very fast, before she allow me to do it as she is not suposed to ship international. I fell sorry but happy  I am really addicted, a shoe junkie....They are A 0.5 size smaller but as they are in Kid leather with a shoe stetcher I have high hopes....


----------



## Windelynn

chloegirl those black maniacs are on my list 140 or 120!!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats on finally getting them! They were worth the wait, they look amazing on you!


chloegirl said:


> Coming to this thread and looking at all your gorgeous Atwood shoes was torture!  I decided mid December that I wanted to purchase my first pair of Atwoods so I decided I would start with a staple, black patent 120 Maniacs.  The problem was I couldn't find it in my size.  I called various stores and finally I was told by a Saks SA at South Coast Plaza that she had located a 36 but had to have it shipped from another store.  Even though I usually wear a 35.5, I was determined to make it work.  She finally called me about 2 weeks later, right before Xmas, to notify me the shoes had arrived.  I live in Los Angeles so South Coast Plaza was a bit of a drive but I was so excited to get the shoes,  so I drove there the day after Xmas.  Oh what a mistake that was!  The shoe department was chaos and I couldn't even find the SA.  After finally locating her, she brought out the shoes and I took one look at them and knew there was no way the shoes were a 36.  I looked at the bottom of the shoes for the size and it read 37.5.  Arghhhh!!!!!  The box was marked 36 but the shoes inside were 37.5!  After the wait, the anguish from the wait, I walked out empty handed.  The SA called me a few days later to say that she would try to locate another pair but it may take some time.  So long story short, she finally got me a 35.5 and I picked it up today.  Now I know why you ladies are obsessed with these shoes.  I absolutely love it!  I know all of you have these and there are plenty of pics of the black Maniacs on this thread, but I really wanted to share my Maniacs with all of you.  It's been a long time coming!


----------



## batwoodfan

*chloegirl* congrats on your BA's!  They look fantastic on you!


----------



## NANI1972

*chloe*- congrats on finally getting the right size maniacs, how aggrivating!

*Sophie*- Congrats on the tan maniac, mine were small too, still stretching them.


----------



## jeshika

hey ladies, a quick question... did BA ever issue shoes with a darker insole? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270693754167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> hey ladies, a quick question... did BA ever issue shoes with a darker insole?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270693754167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
*Jeshika* - I was hoping you wouldn't notice those black patent size 36 Zenith pumps on the 'bay  - to answer your question, most of Brian's Maniac and Zenith shoes had darker tan insoles during the Fall/Winter 2009 season.  My Fall 09 Maniacs have the same color insole...


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> *Jeshika* - I was hoping you wouldn't notice those black patent size 36 Zenith pumps on the 'bay  - to answer your question, most of Brian's Maniac and Zenith shoes had darker tan insoles during the Fall/Winter 2009 season.  My Fall 09 Maniacs have the same color insole...



 thanks *bat*!!! when i saw them come on, my first thought was, "OH! *Batwoodfan *is going to want them too!!!!!" The perils of being the same size as another BA fanatic!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> thanks *bat*!!! when i saw them come on, my first thought was, "OH! *Batwoodfan *is going to want them too!!!!!" The perils of being the same size as another BA fanatic!


 
 - I thought of you too!!  HAHAHA!  I think the seller is another TPFer we both know (check the seller's username) - not sure if she is a 35.5 or just selling a random shoe.  And our new friend *chloegirl* is a 35.5 too!  Geez!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> - I thought of you too!!  HAHAHA!  I think the seller is another TPFer we both know (check the seller's username) - not sure if she is a 35.5 or just selling a random shoe.  And our new friend *chloegirl* is a 35.5 too!  Geez!



i asked the seller if she was on tPF but she didn't answer the question.

uh oh... another 35.5  it's gonna be tense come sale time.  hopefully there's enough to go around. teehee.

btw, *bat*, there is a lovely seller on eBay who is about my size (i "relieved" her of numerous pairs of CLs) and when i started obsessing over BA, i remembered that she had previously listed a pair of smoke nudes and a pair of zenith nudes... so i contacted her to ask if she still had them and she told me that she had sold them to a fellow tPFer and immediately i thought of you! hahaha. it was you, wasn't it!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> i asked the seller if she was on tPF but she didn't answer the question.
> 
> uh oh... another 35.5  it's gonna be tense come sale time.  hopefully there's enough to go around. teehee.
> 
> btw, *bat*, there is a lovely seller on eBay who is about my size (i "relieved" her of numerous pairs of CLs) and when i started obsessing over BA, i remembered that she had previously listed a pair of smoke nudes and a pair of zenith nudes... so i contacted her to ask if she still had them and she told me that she had sold them to a fellow tPFer and immediately i thought of you! hahaha. it was you, wasn't it!!!


 
Wasn't me, but I know EXACTLY who you are talking about!!!  She always has gorgeous hard-to-find yet classic CLs in our size and one day she randomly had beautiful smokey grey Zeniths and black Zeniths.  They were both gone within a day if I remember - I wish I would have acted sooner and used BIN!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Wasn't me, but I know EXACTLY who you are talking about!!!  She always has gorgeous hard-to-find yet classic CLs in our size and one day she randomly had beautiful smokey grey Zeniths and black Zeniths.  They were both gone within a day if I remember - I wish I would have acted sooner and used BIN!



hmmmm.... if it wasn't you.... i wonder who it was! haha. now i feel bad for sending you green eyed monster vibes. sowee. :shame:


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> hmmmm.... if it wasn't you.... i wonder who it was! haha. now i feel bad for sending you green eyed monster vibes. sowee. :shame:


 
HAHA!  Don't worry - when I heard you snagged the last pair of tan kid Maniacs in our size from Coco Pari I was like  - then I thought "hey, at least it went to another TPFer so that I can admire pics when she posts them and hear how they are doing!"


----------



## CoutureMe06

BellaShoes said:


> Glamour puss shots of my Harrison's.... to get us over the hump until the next reveal!


 
I'm drooling. The purple ones you posted are GORG as well


----------



## lkrp123

*Bella*!! Oh *Bella*!! Have your Olive Maniacs come in yet?


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> i asked the seller if *she was on tPF but she didn't answer the question.*
> 
> uh oh... another 35.5  it's gonna be tense come sale time.  hopefully there's enough to go around. teehee.
> 
> btw, *bat*, there is a lovely seller on eBay who is about my size (i "relieved" her of numerous pairs of CLs) and when i started obsessing over BA, i remembered that she had previously listed a pair of smoke nudes and a pair of zenith nudes... so i contacted her to ask if she still had them and she told me that she had sold them to a fellow tPFer and immediately i thought of you! hahaha. it was you, wasn't it!!!


 
yes, *deango*


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *couture* on both notes; harrisons and powers... the Olives should be landing today...

Congrats *Chloe*, the maniacs are fabulous!

Nice work *Sophinette*... if I have learned one thing with my fast and furious Atwood obsession.. if you see them and you love them, grab them fast!  *she says while sitting amongst her 11 soon to be 13 BA's*


----------



## BellaShoes

So ladies, after a sleepless two nights caused by those 140mm nude maniacs priced $300 over US retail (still :censor: about them)... I have come to the realization that they WILL eventually come back to the US and I could not pay $300 over retail in good conscience...

Which leads me to my outfit reveal for today... my NUDE POWERS are FANTASTIC!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VS Slacks
Express Strong Shoulder Blazer
JCrew Sequined Tank
Nude Power 140mms!!!


----------



## jeshika

you look tres jolie, *Bella*!!!! 

and in other news... :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *jeshika *and WHAT!!!!! Spill it....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Jeshika*.... get back here!


----------



## sophinette007

I love your outfit Bella and OMG those Nude Powers......Très jolie femme!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you sophinette!


----------



## chloegirl

batwoodfan said:


> - I thought of you too!!  HAHAHA!  I think the seller is another TPFer we both know (check the seller's username) - not sure if she is a 35.5 or just selling a random shoe.  And our new friend *chloegirl* is a 35.5 too!  Geez!



 You ladies are hilarious! I won't be outbidding either of you on ebay for a while.  After my Maniacs and an impulse buy of a CHANEL bag yesterday, I am banning myself for at least a few months.  I can't wait to see what the 2 of you get next!


----------



## jeshika

*Bella *i LOVE that smiley... boing boing boing boing







so you might have noticed that those zeniths on eb@y are gone? 

ps. sorry *Bat*. i couldn't help myself!


----------



## BellaShoes

^:imgbroken:

Nice work jeshika!!! I know which ones they were as I almost hit BIN for my size 39.5 feet!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^:imgbroken:
> 
> Nice work jeshika!!! I know which ones they were as I almost hit BIN for my size 39.5 feet!



o that was the boing smiley that didn't show. i don't have pictures of the shoes yet. will post them as soon as i get them!!! so excited. so Bella, help me rationalize this again... black maniac 120s, black zenith 140s, dante 140s and quilted black maniacs. o man, there goes my black shoe ban!


----------



## chloegirl

*Jeshika*, I knew it would you or *Batwood* ending up with those gorgeous shoes!  Great job scoring those beauties.

*Bella*, outfit and shoes are lovely as usual.


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh that is an easy one....

*Black maniac 120s*.. it is a 120mm, modest pump for an everyday casual or business 
*Black zenith 14*0s.. it is a 140mm heel with a delicate ankle strap
*Dante 140s*.. curved heel, 140mm with fish net details
*Quilted black maniacs*.. 140mm heel with detailed quilted patent versus a flat patent..3 dimensional shoe


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you chloe!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> *Bella *i LOVE that smiley... boing boing boing boing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you might have noticed that those zeniths on eb@y are gone?
> 
> ps. sorry *Bat*. i couldn't help myself!


 
Congrats *Jeshika*!!!  Honestly, I didn't even look closely enough to see that there was a BIN option!!!  They have found a great home with you (and great admiration from me)!

Right now you are in the lead 2-0 (you swooped in a grabbed the tan Maniac 140s and the black Zeniths before I could)!  Great job!  But beware, you might not be as fast next time...  Haha!  Congrats again.

BTW- please tell me you are still planning on going for those black Loca 120s on the 'bay!  I know you think you have too many black shoes, but these are so cool and so wearable!  Plus, then we will be size-twins AND shoe-twins!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> So ladies, after a sleepless two nights caused by those 140mm nude maniacs priced $300 over US retail (still :censor: about them)... I have come to the realization that they WILL eventually come back to the US and I could not pay $300 over retail in good conscience...
> 
> Which leads me to my outfit reveal for today... my NUDE POWERS are FANTASTIC!!! forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gif
> 
> VS Slacks
> Express Strong Shoulder Blazer
> JCrew Sequined Tank
> Nude Power 140mms!!!


 

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *batwood*!!

*jeshika*, as for the Loca... they are completely different than any black shoe as they have gold grommets and plasitc detailing... 

shall I keep going, I can rationalize anything :ninja:


----------



## batwoodfan

chloegirl said:


> You ladies are hilarious! I won't be outbidding either of you on ebay for a while. After my Maniacs and an impulse buy of a CHANEL bag yesterday, I am banning myself for at least a few months. I can't wait to see what the 2 of you get next!


 
I have heard the word "ban" on this thread many times before!  Beware, Brian Atwood drives us crazy and makes us forget these so-called "bans" sometimes!    Glad you are here on the BA forum *chloegirl*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ban?  Non capisco questa parola


----------



## BellaShoes

A little feedback on my first outing in my Powers.... they are far and away the easiest Brian Atwood 140's to walk in... I need more colors please....


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Congrats *Jeshika*!!!  Honestly, I didn't even look closely enough to see that there was a BIN option!!!  They have found a great home with you (and great admiration from me)!
> 
> Right now you are in the lead 2-0 (you swooped in a grabbed the tan Maniac 140s and the black Zeniths before I could)!  Great job!  But beware, you might not be as fast next time...  Haha!  Congrats again.
> 
> BTW- please tell me you are still planning on going for those black Loca 120s on the 'bay!  I know you think you have too many black shoes, but these are so cool and so wearable!  Plus, then we will be size-twins AND shoe-twins!!!



haha, there wasn't a BIN option but the seller changed the opening bid to the BIN price and ended the auction early.

*Bat*, next time i'll let you have the shoes! we'll take turns so we don't get into a bidding war... 

teeheee... i am watching those Locas...  you enabler, you. between you and *Bella*, resistance is FUTILE!


----------



## BellaShoes

Megan Fox was the only sensible lady in Atwoods...actually showing us her shoes!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> I have heard the word "ban" on this thread many times before!  Beware, Brian Atwood drives us crazy and makes us forget these so-called "bans" sometimes!    Glad you are here on the BA forum *chloegirl*!!!



pshhh, ban shman... ban = *buy **another **now*.

i can't even stick to a MINI "no black shoes" ban. the last time i tried a Chanel bag ban, i ended up buying 2 more bags. all my HGs popped up on eB@y. Maybe BAN stands for "Bags appear now".


----------



## BellaShoes

ban = Buy Another Now  :lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

Here is one showing the strassed heel, I DIE!


----------



## BellaShoes

That needs to be blown up...


----------



## BellaShoes

It's unbelievable


----------



## BellaShoes

I wonder if NAP is going to carry it as it is on their lead in page?


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

Nothing in the Monday NAP update... the Claudette is the latest.


----------



## jeshika

those red powers are pretty gorgy...


----------



## BellaShoes

New to Elysewalker... won't be online until later this week.






















And Finally.... once I recoup my shoe budget... the Naya Bis


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I wonder if NAP is going to carry it as it is on their lead in page?


 
I have noticed that NAP eventually stocks the pictures they post on designer's landing pages - Helllloooooo "Martina!"


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> those red powers are pretty gorgy...


 
Yep - lustworthy!  Perfect Red!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> New to Elysewalker... won't be online until later this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally.... once I recoup my shoe budget... the Naya Bis


 
Naya Bis didn't upload properly 

LOOK AT YOUR ALISON PUMPS!  LOVE! 

I also love the "Collins" sandal - Here is the stock photo - it comes with built-in treads/vibram - love that!


----------



## NANI1972

Just got the list for Resort/Spring for my Nordies SA, this is it so far:

Maniac 120 in Purple Patent, Orange Patent, Black Patent and Nude Patent $580
Maniac Rose Gold $596
Jackie 110 Brown Suede/ Leather $580
Audra 120 Blue Iris Suede/Natural Elaphe $700
Harris 120 Silver Shiny Calf/Multi $930
Indie 100 Toffee Woven Leather $850
Debra Due 120 Cappuccino Nude Patent/Dark Navy Patent Heel/White Patent Sole $677


----------



## jeshika

rose gold maniacs in 120mm are $596


----------



## jeshika

hmmmm, ladies i need some help. rose gold zeniths or rose gold maniacs? i guess i should wait for my black zeniths to arrive before making a decision.


----------



## grace7

hi! another BA lover here...i bought the wagner (see pic below) that was on the 'bay today! hope i didn't step on any toes. 
 i think this will make my six or seventh BA shoe.  it all started with the drama for me...i_ love _that shoe! i have a few pictures to share if y'all are interested...


----------



## jeshika

hi *grace7*! welcome!!! wow, what a cool shoe! of course we would like to see pictures!!!! 

as long as you are not a 35.5, we're cool.  just kidding! as long as u are a lover of BA shoes, welcome!!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

BellaShoes said:


> That needs to be blown up...



Looking at this picture, I could care less about the shoes. I'd rather have her face/figure!


----------



## NANI1972

grace7 said:


> hi! another BA lover here...i bought the wagner (see pic below) that was on the 'bay today! hope i didn't step on any toes.
> i think this will make my six or seventh BA shoe.  it all started with the drama for me...i_ love _that shoe! i have a few pictures to share if y'all are interested...


 
Congrats grace! They are hawt! Please share pics of your Dramas!


----------



## batwoodfan

grace7 said:


> hi! another BA lover here...i bought the wagner (see pic below) that was on the 'bay today! hope i didn't step on any toes.
> i think this will make my six or seventh BA shoe.  it all started with the drama for me...i_ love _that shoe! i have a few pictures to share if y'all are interested...


 
Welcome to the BA thread *grace7* - definitely post pics of your BA collection when you have some time!  We'd love to see!  Congrats on the Wagner pumps!!!


----------



## grace7

no jeshika i'm a 40, haha!! i'll be on the lookout for 35.5 for you.

i bought the drama back when it first came out on NAP! just had to have it...my pics are just modeling except i took one pic of the greta. i had not seen the greta (saks exclusive-supposedly) so i ordered it just to try it out. it is really pretty but it is too large. i think i could go down a half size or maybe even one full size. excuse my outfit, i am wearing my comfy boyfriend jeans. 
drama













greta in size 40


----------



## batwoodfan

grace7 said:


> no jeshika i'm a 40, haha!! i'll be on the lookout for 35.5 for you.
> 
> i bought the drama back when it first came out on NAP! just had to have it...my pics are just modeling except i took one pic of the greta. i had not seen the greta (saks exclusive-supposedly) so i ordered it just to try it out. it is really pretty but it is too large. i think i could go down a half size or maybe even one full size. excuse my outfit, i am wearing my comfy boyfriend jeans.
> drama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greta in size 40


 
Love your pics!  More! More! More!  Haha!


----------



## grace7

i hope my pictures are okay, i have never taken shoe modeling pics before...

dante one of my new favorite nudes!!









harrison i wore these this weekend and received so many compliments!!!










helix...sized up to a 40.5. these are so very comfortable! not a very good picture, sorry...


----------



## batwoodfan

grace7 said:


> i hope my pictures are okay, i have never taken shoe modeling pics before...
> 
> dante one of my new favorite nudes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harrison i wore these this weekend and received so many compliments!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helix...sized up to a 40.5. these are so very comfortable! not a very good picture, sorry...


 
*grace7 *where have you been hiding!?!  LOVE your BA collection!  Thank you for joining-in and sharing!!!


----------



## grace7

last pics...

power nude...i could have taken a 39.5 in these after i wore them once they stretched just a little bit.


----------



## jeshika

anyone hear anything about these babies?


----------



## jeshika

o wow wow wow *grace*! you have such a great collection! love the harrisons!!!!  and the drama and the power on you! they look so great on you!!!! more pixx please!!!!!


----------



## grace7

thanks for letting me share! i would really love to have the zenith in any color.
i have slowly been letting my cl collection go as i have been adding to my ba collection.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> anyone hear anything about these babies?


 
Yes - I have heard a lot about these... in my dreams!  Love the Red Powers and the Nude Wagners with gold tips!


----------



## batwoodfan

grace7 said:


> thanks for letting me share! i would really love to have the zenith in any color.
> *i have slowly been letting my cl collection go as i have been adding to my ba collection*.


 
ANOTHER CONVERT!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Yes - I have heard a lot about these... in my dreams!  Love the Red Powers and the Nude Wagners with gold tips!



:lolots:oh *bat*, you are cracking me up. well hopefully NAP will have the Red Powers up. (see, not a black shoe) and the others will slowly trickle in... oooh i would dream about those nude wagners too... with that gold tip  i would email ba.com but they aren't very helpful, are then?


----------



## NANI1972

EEEEEEK! I must have that Nude open toe style with gold tip!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome *grace*, congrats on the Wagners and your stunning collection!

So what is the name of the 'Peeptoe Power'? It is not in the BA website...





and the 'Peeptoe Power Zenith'?


----------



## jeshika

uhm, why are these still available? 

Python Leopard Print Fionas Sz 37 $465.00
http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=12002!Brian


----------



## BellaShoes

*Grace*... I love my Harrison's too... I received compliments from everyone (literally!) who saw them on their first outing last week! I am wearing my Nude Powers today!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> uhm, why are these still available?
> 
> Python Leopard Print Fionas Sz 37 $465.00
> http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=12002!Brian


 
I have been harrassing everyone about those 37's for a month! And if you need additional coaxing... it is one of Brian Atwoods favorites


----------



## lkrp123

this thread is dangerous. 

*Bella*...you look great!! _still working on it, still working! He gave me some pearls but...I'm hoping for more!!!_

*Grace*  Love ALL of them. Seriously. Just for reference purposes only, are you a US 9? Just for reference, of course. All in the name of research! _(I do not need nude powers. I do not need nude powers.)_


----------



## lkrp123

*Jesh*...*Zenith*!!!!!!!! I seriously LOVE them. Congrats!!!


----------



## grace7

thanks everyone for the compliments!! i'm so glad i took the time to share the pictures.  

yes* bella *even my husband was pleased with the harrison's and he never really says anything about my shoes (except to say "is that another new pair!"). all the girls at the restaurant we were at that evening were just in love with them!! they are really unique.


----------



## BellaShoes

*lkrp*, they were dropped to $450 on Bonanzle... just sayin'


----------



## grace7

lkrp123 said:


> this thread is dangerous.
> 
> *Bella*...you look great!! _still working on it, still working! He gave me some pearls but...I'm hoping for more!!!_
> 
> *Grace*  Love ALL of them. Seriously. Just for reference purposes only, are you a US 9? Just for reference, of course. All in the name of research! _(I do not need nude powers. I do not need nude powers.)_



thank you!! yes i am a US 9. just in the name of research, of course...


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome *grace*, congrats on the Wagners and your stunning collection!
> 
> So what is the name of the 'Peeptoe Power'? It is not in the BA website...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 'Peeptoe Power Zenith'?



i copied these from the post previously shared by *deango*. they aren't on the website... but i did find this IRL pic of the blue open toed powers


----------



## jeshika

and the gorgy rose gold maniacs hiding in the back


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome *grace*, congrats on the Wagners and your stunning collection!
> 
> So what is the name of the 'Peeptoe Power'? It is not in the BA website...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 'Peeptoe Power Zenith'?


 
Reports are that Anne Hathaway wore Brian Atwood "Santana" pumps with her Armani Prive dress to the Golden Globes.  I have yet to come across a full shot of her shoes- the best I can find is this small glimpse (attached).  Looks like a peep-toe "Power" to me (status of ankle strap unknown).  My question is: wasn't "Santana" the style name for the peep-toe-curved-heel version of the "Drama?"  Brian has recycled style names over the years, so I am unsure...


----------



## batwoodfan

Another glimpse...


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, spectator but they do not have a platform and not dresses enough for that gown... perhaps it is this new Peep Toe Power hybrid or the same pump M Fox was wearing?


----------



## BellaShoes

Wonder if it was the Nude Peep Toe Power/Zenith number?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Wonder if it was the Nude Peep Toe Power/Zenith number?


 
That's exactly what I'm thinking - the front platform is way too thick to be that peep-toe Drama - must be the peep-toe "Power!"  Megan Fox was wearing the "Martina."  I don't know if the "Martina" style name only refers to the strass heel shoe.  Perhaps the peep-toe ankle-strap Power is called the "Martina" and the strass-heel is a limited version of that shoe?


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, the basic style being referred to as a peep toe power/zenith hybrid is called *Martina*.. Megan Fox and Carrie Underwood both wroe the 'Martina Strass'....

Ready for this....


----------



## BellaShoes

Martina Strass


----------



## BellaShoes

And to confirm, the Martina is part of Spring 2011 not Resort.


----------



## mrsMP

*grace *- your collection is beautiful! congrats! 


*ladies*, what's the name of the cork sandal on this photo?  thanks in advance!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Yep, the basic style being referred to as a peep toe power/zenith hybrid is called *Martina*.. Megan Fox and Carrie Underwood both wroe the 'Martina Strass'....
> 
> Ready for this....
> 
> starstyleinc.com/brian-atwood-martina-pumps-pic61926.jpg


 
:girlwhack: Love that!  Ok - "Power" + Peep + Ankle Strap = "Martina"

Until I hear otherwise, I am gonna believe that "Power" + Peep = "Santana"


----------



## BellaShoes

Isn't Santana this past seasons Peeptoe Spectator?


----------



## BellaShoes

mrsMP said:


> *grace *- your collection is beautiful! congrats!
> 
> 
> *ladies*, what's the name of the cork sandal on this photo? thanks in advance!


 
We id'd the cork sandal in this thread earlier... the name escapes me.


----------



## BellaShoes

Emma Roberts in Silver Specchio Maniacs


----------



## BellaShoes

batwood just tweeted this... love the whole look on Rachel Zoe!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Isn't Santana this past seasons Peeptoe Spectator?


 
That's what I thought, but everyone is saying that Anne wore the "Santana" and she clearly wasn't wearing this past seasons peeptoe spectator.  This is why I think either we had that style name wrong OR Brian is re-using the name for the "Power" + peep.  Anne looks as though she is wearing the peeptoe Power... plus Rachel Zoe is her stylist and Rachel and Brian are besties which is why Anne wears a lot of BA...


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* - as I'm sure you are aware, the RZ boot is on sale @ NM (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds) - Last Call starts Thursday... wonder how much they will be... perhaps they will pre-sale for the Last Call price... nothing like a little enabling on a Monday...


----------



## batwoodfan

OK - I am embarassed to admit that I just asked Mr. Atwood to follow me on twitter - I know he probably won't but here's hoping!


----------



## gloss_gal

BellaShoes said:


> *lkrp*, they were dropped to $450 on Bonanzle... just sayin'


 
I got my eye on them.  This shoe is similiar to what CL style?  140?


----------



## boxermomof2

Nordies has BA online now! 
Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch


----------



## californiaCRUSH

This thread adds onto my shoe obsession, and not in the good way. I have bills to pay dammit  stop taunting me with your beuatiful shoes!


----------



## amusedcleo

boxermomof2 said:


> Nordies has BA online now!
> Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch


 
Thanks for the intel boxermom!  I just pre-ordered a pair of the rose gold maniac!


----------



## boxermomof2

amusedcleo said:


> I just pre-ordered a pair of the rose gold maniac!



I did too!  

*Kay,* your shoes are TDF!!! I love the nude dante's and greta patents.


----------



## boxermomof2

OMG, Nordies sold out of the 37.5 rose gold already!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Ummmmm.... the leopard python Fionas are gone from Hu's Online.  Time to fess up!  Who got 'em?  *NANI*?  Anyone else here a size 37 with excellent taste?


----------



## batwoodfan

boxermomof2 said:


> Nordies has BA online now!
> Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch


 
Love these! I wish they were 140mm! They are pricing their "regular" Maniac 120s (nude, black, orange, purple) at $580 - For some reason they are calling them the "Mania" shoe!  Close enough I guess!


----------



## mrsMP

OMG after seeing the Rose Gold pics on nordies online, I'm   ... however, I feel like the shoes are a little too dressy and I'm worried that I won't get much use of it... 

I would really appreciate your thoughts on this ladies!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## babyontheway

and the 39... my sizeush:


boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, Nordies sold out of the 37.5 rose gold already!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, Nordies sold out of the 37.5 rose gold already!!!


 
Wow, they sold out of the 39 rose gold as well


----------



## babyontheway

I just posted that.... we must be twins or something


amusedcleo said:


> Wow, they sold out of the 39 rose gold as well


----------



## batwoodfan

mrsMP said:


> OMG after seeing the Rose Gold pics on nordies online, I'm  ... however, I feel like the shoes are a little too dressy and I'm worried that I won't get much use of it...
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts on this ladies! Thanks in advance!


 
I have to admit I'm on the fence myself...  I LOVE the look, but I already have rose gold CLs (shhhhh) and I have so many BA's on my wishlist already!  I do love those 140s!


----------



## meaghan<3

I have a questions for all of you fabulous BA ladies...  I have the Drama 140s and they are a bit uncomfortable and will take a little getting used to.  Are the Dramas the same fit/comfort of a Maniac 140?  I am trying to figure out if I should get the Rose gold Maniac in 120 or 140.  Thank you!!


----------



## jeshika

boxermomof2 said:


> Nordies has BA online now!
> Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch



fabulous!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Ummmmm.... the leopard python Fionas are gone from Hu's Online. Time to fess up! Who got 'em? *NANI*? Anyone else here a size 37 with excellent taste?


 
Nope, not me. Even though I must admit I refreshed that link many times, I was waiting to see if the price would go down more. My guess, is that we have lurkers who come to look at our intel. That is my feeling anyway. Probably why a lot of the Rose Gold Maniac are gone and also the Spectator pump that  was posted several nights ago that I didn't get either. It happens on other threads too. But wad are ya gonna do? It is what it is.


----------



## hazeltt

I tried to be good at work by not logging onto TPF and I end up missing like 10 pages of posts! This thread moves too fast! 

I love your modeling shots, *chloegirl* and *grace7*!

And I must not give in to temptation! 



boxermomof2 said:


> Nordies has BA online now!
> Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch


----------



## Windelynn

hazeltt said:


> I tried to be good at work by not logging onto TPF and I end up missing like 10 pages of posts! This thread moves too fast!
> 
> I love your modeling shots, *chloegirl* and *grace7*!
> 
> And I must not give in to temptation!


~

same here!!!!! so hard to keep up and everytime i click its more eyecandy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Do I really need the Harrisons??

DO I?


----------



## jeshika

hollywood said:


> do i really need the harrisons??
> 
> Do i?


yes you do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amusedcleo

jeshika said:


> yes you do!!!!!!!!!


 
I second that!  I have them and loooove them.  So will you


----------



## NANI1972

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Do I really need the Harrisons??
> 
> DO I?


 

Yesssss! I am getting mine tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## xboobielicousx

Grace - your collection is so amazing! love every single pair

Oh how I wish I could do rock the 140mm heel height but I just can not.  The pitch of it is too much for my feet and so I have to stick with 120mm.  Do the Harrisons come in 120 bc I am IN LOVE with them but so far, have only seen them in 140s.

This thread really is bad for my wallet ...


----------



## NANI1972

NM had the Harrisons in 120 I believe.


----------



## grace7

boxermomof2 said:


> Nordies has BA online now!
> Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch



this is great news!! hopefully they will carry more in the future!


----------



## meaghan<3

meaghan<3 said:


> I have a questions for all of you fabulous BA ladies...  I have the Drama 140s and they are a bit uncomfortable and will take a little getting used to.  Are the Dramas the same fit/comfort of a Maniac 140?  I am trying to figure out if I should get the Rose gold Maniac in 120 or 140.  Thank you!!



Anyone?


----------



## batwoodfan

meaghan<3 said:


> Anyone?



Drama 140s and Maniac 140s are essentially the same shoe except the Drama has the spectator heel.  Sizing, height, platform, pitch, etc. are all the same.  Hope this helps!!!


----------



## meaghan<3

thank you, batwoodfan!  What exactly does that mean?  Is the spectator heel thinner?  Sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

meaghan<3 said:


> thank you, batwoodfan!  What exactly does that mean?  Is the spectator heel thinner?  Sorry for all of the questions!



I think it's exactly the same shoe, just different design on the heel for the Drama.


----------



## meaghan<3

Ok!  Thank you, *HOLLYWOOD*!  Sorry for all of the questions!  I just wanted to be sure before placing an order!


----------



## NANI1972

^ Yes I think it is the "Spectator Design" that is different and the 140 run a 1/2 size smaller.


----------



## meaghan<3

Thanks,* Nani*!


----------



## NANI1972

^Ur welcome love!


----------



## batwoodfan

meaghan<3 said:


> thank you, batwoodfan!  What exactly does that mean?  Is the spectator heel thinner?  Sorry for all of the questions!



On your Drama pumps you will see that there is an extra thin layer of black patent leather with edging on the heel.  The Maniac pump does not have this extra thin layer of leather.  The heels are essentially the same except for that detail.  The "Power" pump is the same as the Maniac except the actual heel is thicker; instead of a thin stiletto heel it is a thick heel.


----------



## meaghan<3

Sorry for the silly questions!    I appreciate you explaining this, *batwoodfan*!


----------



## BellaShoes

boxermomof2 said:


> Nordies has BA online now!
> Rose gold and purple maniacs for pre-sale. The gladiators are really cute too.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=brian+atwood&origin=keywordsearch



Okay so they called the Maniac 'Mania' but whatever 'Limited quantities' made me panic... had to just in case


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Okay so they called the Maniac 'Mania' but whatever 'Limited quantities' made me panic... had to just in case



Well, now we know why the 39 is sold out!!  Congrats *Bella*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

meaghan<3 said:


> Anyone?



Hi *Meaghan*, sorry... I have the Drama 120mm.. but yes the drama and the maniac are the same shoe whether 120mm or 140mm... I am getting the 120mm Rose Gold only because I have so many 140mm's!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Well, now we know why the 39 is sold out!!  Congrats *Bella*!!!



hehehehe, 39 wasn't me! Sold out already I grabbed the 39.5 as I can do either! I am on the waitlist for them at Footcandy too so worse case, if the 39.5 are too big and I get the call for Footcandy I can return one for the other.. but I am covered, these are going to go FAST!


----------



## BellaShoes

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Do I really need the Harrisons??
> 
> DO I?



I absolutely LOVE mine! LOVE!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

btw, the 39.5 are gone now too!!!! Gheez, did they only get 1-2 per size? NICE!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Whew, now that the Rose Gold frenzy is under control... my olive Maniacs arrived and the color is beautiful... I really do love them.. 

A true Olive with Brown undertones... really pretty IRL. $266 from Intermix

No Flash






With Flash


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, this is the year for Brian Atwood! Amazing what 'Designer of the Year for 2010' can do for availability online and in stores!


----------



## BellaShoes

Kate Walsh at GG afterparty... Starlet


----------



## BellaShoes

Nina Dobrev (left) at GG afterparty


----------



## batwoodfan

Ok I'm really tempted now... how much did Nordies charge you for shipping on the pre-order RGs??? TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

$15... *batwood*, these are going to sell out fast everywhere, if you do not like them you can always return them


----------



## batwoodfan

Maybe I should make a call to BG tomorrow to see about the 140s... Ugh!  I'm so torn!  Did Nordies give a shipping estimate?


----------



## BellaShoes

March 14th


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nordstrom Update!* 

Rose Gold Maniacs are down to 35, 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 38, 41


----------



## BellaShoes

I think they are all going to tPF-ers!


----------



## jeshika

anyone need some rose gold inspiration?


----------



## BellaShoes

Woot!! *Dezy* got her pre-order in too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh my, *Jeshika*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

36 is gone!!!

Down to 35, 35.5, 36.5. 37, 38 and 41!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I preordered too!!! 


fyi, Nordstrom has FREE SHIPPING right now for orders over $200!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *Dezy*!!!!


Damn, missed that coupon code!


----------



## jeshika

I wished these turquoise maniacs were put into production! love the color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Woot!! *Dezy* got her pre-order in too!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Dezy*!!!!
> 
> 
> Damn, missed that coupon code!


 
if you email customer service, they will credit the shipping to you.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Dezy*!!!!
> 
> 
> Damn, missed that coupon code!


 
are you sure?! should have been automatic. I bet if you call they will adjust it.


----------



## mrsMP

I probably got the last one! whew! what a relief!  I thought my size sold out already...  you're right *Bella*, if it doesn't work out, we can always return.. although I'm sure I will love it ... aaarrrggg hope I can get lots of use for these beauties coz they're super gorgeous! 




BellaShoes said:


> 36 is gone!!!
> 
> Down to 35, 35.5, 36.5. 37, 38 and 41!


----------



## NANI1972

What about Rose Gold Zeniths ladies? Are you getting both to see which you like better?


----------



## BellaShoes

So far... it looks like we have 6 ladies that made the pre-order of Rose Gold 120mm's

Boxer (thank you for the link at 4:25pm!!)
Amuse
Bella
Jeshika
Dezy
Mrs MP


----------



## BellaShoes

I am not a fan of the thin ankle strap... never been a favorite look on my skinny ankles.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> What about Rose Gold Zeniths ladies? Are you getting both to see which you like better?


 
I got the maniac as a back up just in case something falls through with Shoe In and the Zeniths. It's Nordstrom so I don't have to worry about weird return policies.


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely, plus you know you are getting the price stated versus Footcandy or others jacking up the price due to demand.. better safe than sorry.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> are you sure?! should have been automatic. I bet if you call they will adjust it.



You are right, it was tax I saw... yippeee!


----------



## meaghan<3

If anyone sees the rose gold maniac pop up on nordstorm in a 39 or 39.5 can you please pm me?


----------



## jeshika

yeah, nordys has a great return policy. i gave my SA a list of shoes that i was interested in and he's going to ship them to me to try... i love that he doesn't mind returns, in fact, he prefers we return shoes to him so he can try to find another home for them. not that i return very often.


----------



## hazeltt

I'm actually glad my size is gone so I don't have to keep thinking about them. And besides, an extra $200 for duties and taxes? no thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh good I'm so glad!


----------



## jeshika

meaghan<3 said:


> If anyone sees the rose gold maniac pop up on nordstorm in a 39 or 39.5 can you please pm me?



*meaghan*, i reserved mine with an SA at Nordys. Let me know if you need his info. Shipping is free too.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


>


:kiss: There is no way I would have let you miss them! I remembered it was Monday so if I did not hear back from you, I was going to pre-order them for you..  I got your back love xo


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

hazeltt said:


> I'm actually glad my size is gone so I don't have to keep thinking about them. And besides, an extra $200 for duties and taxes? no thanks!



Holt Renfrew will be carrying these!


----------



## BellaShoes

We can work out a 'foreign relations' trade Rose Gold for Nude Maniac :lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I didn't get them through my SA because I always feel bad if I have to return


----------



## grace7

BellaShoes said:


> So far... it looks like we have 5 ladies that made the pre-order of Rose Gold 120mm's
> 
> Boxer (thank you for the link at 4:25pm!!)
> Amuse
> Bella
> Jeshika
> Dezy



*raises hand*
put me down for one please  i was not sure about these when i saw them the first time but they are growing on me. i really would like a pair of zenith next.

congrats on the olive bella, they are pretty!!


----------



## hazeltt

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Holt Renfrew will be carrying these!



thanks for letting me know! 



BellaShoes said:


> We can work out a 'foreign relations' trade Rose Gold for Nude Maniac :lolots:



Definitely!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> :kiss: There is no way I would have let you miss them! I remembered it was Monday so if I did not hear back from you, I was going to pre-order them for you..  I got your back love xo


 
awwww you're going to make me cry. thank you love!


----------



## BellaShoes

grace7 said:


> *raises hand*
> put me down for one please  i was not sure about these when i saw them the first time but they are growing on me. i really would like a pair of zenith next.
> 
> *congrats on the olive bella*, they are pretty!!



Thank you grace! They kind of got lost in the Rose Gold chaos.


----------



## BellaShoes

So far... it looks like we have 7 ladies that made the pre-order of Rose Gold 120mm's

Boxer (thank you for the link at 4:25pm!!)
Amuse
Bella
Jeshika
Dezy
Mrs MP
grace


----------



## BellaShoes

6 sizes are gone online, 6 tPfer's bought them and Jeshika bought them from her SA.. LADIES, is it possible we bought all of them so far! :lolots:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *yes darling I was too busy frantically typing about the RGs, I really love your olive maniacs. a great shoe to wear casually too!


----------



## grace7

BellaShoes said:


> Official *SHOE IN* buy for Resort/Spring....
> 
> The Exclusive Paloma Strass 120mm $3440
> Rose Gold Specchio (Patent) Zenith 120mm $640
> Black Patent Zenith 120mm $640
> Renee Coral Patent 120mm $1000
> Harris Silver Specchio 120mm $935
> Dante 120mm Leopard snakeskin/black fishnet!!! (OMG!) $795



is the Shoe In_ THE_ place for the zenith this season? does anyone have anyone they like to deal with there? thanks in advance...i usually do all my shopping online or ebay.


----------



## BellaShoes

I love how the rose gold are described: Liquid-shine patent leather  I am so glad we were able to pre-order... I was kind of nervous about these babies.


----------



## BellaShoes

grace7 said:


> is the Shoe In_ THE_ place for the zenith this season? does anyone have anyone they like to deal with there? thanks in advance...i usually do all my shopping online or ebay.



So far it is the only one we have confirmation from for the Zenith in Rose Gold.
*Dezy* and* I *both worked with Denzel, he is fabulous! Also, Shoe In is in a tax free state


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> awwww you're going to make me cry. thank you love!



Truly, I  would not have hesitated a moment


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *yes darling I was too busy frantically typing about the RGs, *I really love your olive maniacs*. a great shoe to wear casually too!



Thank you! I was totally ready to have to dye them black but I really love the color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Signing off lovely ladies of Atwood... until tomorrow, may your dreams be filled with glitter and glam.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I love how the rose gold are described: Liquid-shine patent leather  I am so glad we were able to pre-order... I was kind of nervous about these babies.


 
I keep going back to the Nordies page and looking at them. Planning outfits!


----------



## hazeltt

About the small elastic band at the heel, has anyone had any problems with it digging into the back of your ankle?


----------



## grace7

BellaShoes said:


> So far it is the only one we have confirmation from for the Zenith in Rose Gold.
> *Dezy* and* I *both worked with Denzel, he is fabulous! Also, Shoe In is in a tax free state



thank you for the help bella! i will try calling tomorrow, goodnight.


----------



## jeshika

ooh, one more picture before everyone drifts off to snoozeland!

from VB's fashion show... more rose gold inspiration!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, I've been following this thread and it seems like BA shoes are super comfy, especially the maniacs. I want to buy my first pair of maniacs in rose gold 120mm, but I'm not sure what size to order. I'm usually a us 6, 5.5-6 in Chanel. Recommendations please?


----------



## chloegirl

jeshika said:


> pshhh, ban shman... ban = *buy **another **now*.
> 
> i can't even stick to a MINI "no black shoes" ban. the last time i tried a Chanel bag ban, i ended up buying 2 more bags. all my HGs popped up on eB@y. Maybe BAN stands for "Bags appear now".


*Jeshika*, I like your idea of a BAN!  I took your advice and pre-ordered the nude Maniacs from Nordstrom.  You ladies with be the death of my savings account!  What would Suze Orman say about spending money I should be saving?waving my white flag in surrender of my ban.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi *sammi*, we pretty much have the same size... my shoe size can range from 5.5 to 6.5 but for the most part, I always take a 6.  For *Brian Atwood Maniacs 120mm*, i could take either a 36 or a 36.5.  Since you said you're in between 5.5-6, I would then recommend a 36. (btw, my feet are average to wide in width)  hope this helps 






sammix3 said:


> Ladies, I've been following this thread and it seems like BA shoes are super comfy, especially the maniacs. I want to buy my first pair of maniacs in rose gold 120mm, but I'm not sure what size to order. I'm usually a us 6, 5.5-6 in Chanel. Recommendations please?


----------



## may3545

Count me in for the rose gold 120 maniacs!!! :0) SUPER BANNED NOW LOL.


----------



## ms piggy

Congrats to all the ladies who pre-ordered the RG!

My SA at OP texted me this morning - the RG Maniac 120 is in! I can't believe it! He has already put aside my size. Am not too sure how the shiny patent will work for me, but I most definitely will go take a look! And report back!


----------



## Queenie

^*ms piggy*, it isn't RG Maniac. He made a mistake; it's actually Antique Rose - a colour that I thought is you too.


----------



## ms piggy

Ah! Thanks *Queenie*. Antique Rose sounds interesting. I wonder how different it is from Rose Gold. Did you bring home a pair?


----------



## boxermomof2

jeshika said:


> ooh, one more picture before everyone drifts off to snoozeland!
> 
> from VB's fashion show... more rose gold inspiration!



OMG, I'm in love! I can't wait!


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone want a pair of Dramas.......at double the price? Ugh really?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-DR...07847?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18b08cc7


----------



## boxermomof2

Nordstrom.com is down to 4 sizes for the RG maniac!
35, 35.5, 36.5, 38


----------



## sammix3

mrsMP said:


> Hi *sammi*, we pretty much have the same size... my shoe size can range from 5.5 to 6.5 but for the most part, I always take a 6.  For *Brian Atwood Maniacs 120mm*, i could take either a 36 or a 36.5.  Since you said you're in between 5.5-6, I would then recommend a 36. (btw, my feet are average to wide in width)  hope this helps



Thanks! Looks like I'm out of luck eince nordstrom is sold out of 36


----------



## ms piggy

Alright, so it wasn't the Rose Gold that was in OP. False alarm! It was actually Antique Rose in suede 120mm. The colour is really pretty and soft. A lavender-ish purple. Great for spring!

Pretty as it is, suede is hard to maintain with high humidity. So, no go.


----------



## ms piggy

OP also received the Milena 140mm in cork. It is amazingly simple yet edgy with the cork material plus chains. And the 140mm here is totally do-able! I was surprised after the negative experiences with the Dante and the Harrison but the pitch of the Milena is more forgiving. And I could do TTS for this 140mm too! 

While I like this, I'm not sure if it's love. Thinking it over...


----------



## jeshika

thanks for the pictures, *ms piggy*!!! i think the terminators are coming in antique rose too... can't wait for the rose gold! maybe OP will have them soon.


----------



## batwoodfan

Maniac Rose Gold size 35.5 is no longer available for pre-order at Nordstrom :ninja:


----------



## michellejy

I just ordered a pair of Harrisons in Purple/Grey from Saks. 

Anyone who is looking for a 39, the Houston store has one pair priced at 419.99. The phone number is 713-627-0500


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

morning girls! 

*ms piggy- *great pics! the Antique Rose suede is very pretty! 

I can't believe Nordstrom is down to 3 sizes! 35, 36.5 and 38

*sammix- *you can also preorder through an SA, let me know if you need contact info


----------



## Kai Lien

Thanks for the pics mspiggy! The suede rose heels are really nice! I am happy that you found some 140mm ones that are comfy! Yay. I'd say get them if you can incorporate those milena's into your wardrobe.


----------



## jeshika

michellejy said:


> I just ordered a pair of Harrisons in Purple/Grey from Saks.
> 
> Anyone who is looking for a 39, the Houston store has one pair priced at 419.99. The phone number is 713-627-0500



ack, can someone turn that 9 upside down and make it a size 36?! pretty please


----------



## michellejy

You may want to use the online live chat for Saks. They can check store inventory. I just specifically asked about 39 and 39.5, but that doesn't mean they didn't have smaller sizes as well.


----------



## jeshika

michellejy said:


> You may want to use the online live chat for Saks. They can check store inventory. I just specifically asked about 39 and 39.5, but that doesn't mean they didn't have smaller sizes as well.



thanks *michellejy*! why didn't i think of that!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Maniac Rose Gold size 35.5 is no longer available for pre-order at Nordstrom :ninja:



*bat*!!!!


----------



## michellejy

jeshika said:


> thanks *michellejy*! why didn't i think of that!



Well, I tried it with Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus (can't remember which), and they can't check store inventory at all. 

I just hope they fit when they get here since I've been lusting after these and the Dramas in your avatar.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *batwood* on your RG preorder... as well as your lovely response from our favorite shoe designer (via tweet)! He is truly lovely to his fans/admirers...

Thank you for the pics *MsPiggy*!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *batwood* on your RG preorder... as well as your lovely response from our favorite shoe designer (via tweet)! He is truly lovely to his fans/admirers...
> 
> Thank you for the pics *MsPiggy*!


 
Thanks *Bella*!  I LOVE and AGREE with what he re-tweeted about you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

What about me? Shoot, I must have missed it! What?????


----------



## batwoodfan

He re-tweeted a totally true statement from @AmandaHennel


----------



## lkrp123

^ awww!! These tweets are too sweet!!

*Bat,* you mysterious person, you!

*Bella!* Brand Evangelist!


----------



## lkrp123

Truly, you two have opened my eyes to COMFORTABLE shoes that are price friendly and look amazing. Without y'all, my 4th toe would still be screaming for help!

Thank you *Bat* and* Bella *for all the wonderful pictures, information, enabling & help!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> Truly, you two have opened my eyes to COMFORTABLE shoes that are price friendly and look amazing. Without y'all, my 4th toe would still be screaming for help!
> 
> Thank you *Bat* and* Bella *for all the wonderful pictures, information, enabling & help!


 
Awww thanks *lkrp*!  So nice of you!  I have to say that EVERYONE here in the BA thread has been so nice and giving and kind and helpful - this place is such a fun diversion!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> He re-tweeted a totally true statement from @AmandaHennel


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> Truly, you two have opened my eyes to COMFORTABLE shoes that are price friendly and look amazing. Without y'all, my 4th toe would still be screaming for help!
> 
> Thank you *Bat* and* Bella *for all the wonderful pictures, information, enabling & help!


 
 Enabling is always my pleasure... I am such a devoted fan of Atwood.. his styles, price point and best of all 'wearability' is extraordinary!


----------



## NANI1972

I just got my Harrisons, they are awsome shoes, but the pair I got is pretty scuffed up, wich does not surprise me at this point in sale season. So don't know if I am going to keep them or not. *sigh*


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I just got my Harrisons, they are awsome shoes, but the pair I got is pretty scuffed up, wich does not surprise me at this point in sale season. So don't know if I am going to keep them or not. *sigh*


 
Whaaaaat???  Can the scuffs be buffed out with some simple clear shoe polish rub???  Sorry to hear you aren't over the moon with them, I know you had been on the hunt for so long!


----------



## BellaShoes

It is the nature of the color *Nani*... hope you keep them!

Here is another Rose Gold treat,  the 'Kendall'


----------



## Windelynn

ack ive missed out on evrything in a span of a 12 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

No, they are realllly marked. The color is off in some places so it shows through white.


----------



## xoxoCat

Victoria Beckham's dresses are stunning. She's one of a few celebrity designers I really respect. 


Cat.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

NANI1972 said:


> No, they are realllly marked. The color is off in some places so it shows through white.



Ohh noo! Sorry to hear Nani! 

Can you post pics?


----------



## xoxoCat

NANI1972 said:


> No, they are realllly marked. The color is off in some places so it shows through white.



Whaaaat? Can a cobbler do something about it? Or return. You deserve more than that for that much money.


Cat


----------



## yazziestarr

chloegirl the maniacs look fabulous on you!

Jesh and sophinette congrats on the ebay scores

Bella and nani thanks for the stock intell. 

grace you collection is gorgeous...oh the dramas 

Congrats to everyone that got a little rose gold in their life!

Ms Piggy thanks for the pic...I really want the cork milena now


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> No, they are realllly marked. The color is off in some places so it shows through white.



what? oh noooooooo! just hearing that hurts! so sorry NANI! I hope something can be done about them.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I seriously can't wait for Rose Gold modelling pics!!!! 

*nani- *I'm so sorry about the Harrisons! Is there anyway a cobbler can match the leather color?


----------



## NANI1972

I'll have to wait till I get home to really evaluate how bad they are and see if I want to bother with trying to fix them.

In the meantime......Hellllo Kendall, you are gorgeous!!!! Any info on when, where and how we can get these?! (Is this an older style that I will not be able to find?) Ack!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Finally took the plunge and bought the Harrisons from our lovely *Bella*!

I'm so excited, hopefully they will work for me!


----------



## jeshika

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Finally took the plunge and bought the Harrisons from our lovely *Bella*!
> 
> I'm so excited, hopefully they will work for me!


haha and you mean on eBay right. don't want anyone to get the wrong idea. 

congrats on the buy! i only wished they had my size.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

jeshika said:


> haha and you mean on eBay right. don't want anyone to get the wrong idea.
> 
> congrats on the buy! i only wished they had my size. :girlysigh:



Whoops! I mean on Bonanza! 

I hope they work cause they are 0.5 bigger than the size I would need.
I'm sure you'll find a pair sooner or later, I'll keep my eye out for you!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I'll have to wait till I get home to really evaluate how bad they are and see if I want to bother with trying to fix them.
> 
> In the meantime......Hellllo Kendall, you are gorgeous!!!! Any info on when, where and how we can get these?! (Is this an older style that I will not be able to find?) Ack!


 
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44270930WG/sts/sr_women80

"Kendall" is a previous style (F/W 09-10 I believe). It is available (and in rose gold no less) at Yoox! Only sizes 7.5, 8 and 8.5 - priced @ $530


----------



## NANI1972

^Thanks batwood.

So here are some pics of the Harrisons I got today. I must say I am dissapointed in the condition of them, but I will sleep on it tonight to decide if they should go back. They are really awsome tho!

















There are indents in both heels. Bella are yours like this?





I took modeling shots, the condition doesn't look so bad when they are on.















Sorry to post so many pics, but I would like to know your opinions!


----------



## batwoodfan

*NANI* - I say keep!  Those marks can EASILY be buffed out.  Do you have a shoe cobbler?  It is amazing what a GOOD shoe guy can do to keep our designer shoes looking pristine!!!

Oh and by the way... they look AAMMAAZZIINNGG on you!!!


----------



## gloss_gal

NANI1972 said:


> Anyone want a pair of Dramas.......at double the price? Ugh really?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-DR...07847?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c18b08cc7


 
Someone is trolling around.  We like them but not for $1400.


----------



## xoxoCat

batwoodfan said:


> *NANI* - I say keep!  Those marks can EASILY be buffed out.  Do you have a shoe cobbler?  It is amazing what a GOOD shoe guy can do to keep our designer shoes looking pristine!!!
> 
> Oh and by the way... they look AAMMAAZZIINNGG on you!!!



Ditto. And there will be worse future damage done to the shoe simply due to wear and tear after a couple months anyways...


Cat


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*HOLLYWOOD- *Congrats! I'm sure you will love them!!!! 

*nani- *I say keep! they don't look bad at all in the pics. nothing a little cleaning can't fix


----------



## batwoodfan

...dreaming of Rose Gold Maniac 140s...


----------



## couturequeen

Does anyone have the insole measurement for 120 Maniacs in 40.5. or 41?


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *HOLLYWOOD- *Congrats! I'm sure you will love them!!!!
> 
> *nani- *I say keep! they don't look bad at all in the pics. nothing a little cleaning can't fix


 


batwoodfan said:


> *NANI* - I say keep! Those marks can EASILY be buffed out. Do you have a shoe cobbler? It is amazing what a GOOD shoe guy can do to keep our designer shoes looking pristine!!!
> 
> Oh and by the way... they look AAMMAAZZIINNGG on you!!!


 


xoxoCat said:


> Ditto. And there will be worse future damage done to the shoe simply due to wear and tear after a couple months anyways...
> 
> 
> Cat


 
Thank you ladies. I don't know if these marks can be buffed out. The color is actually worn off. I still need to think about it.......


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani, it is the natural wear of the color/leather. I have seen three pairs now (1 from Saks, 2 from the Room) all with that same light wear. Especially in that one spot on the front where the platform ends.. the color is not a natural color as cows aren't purple/grey so it is simple the color wear from the creative process... keep them Nani, they are spectacular and in my own experience from the now two times I have worn mine, no one has said 'OMG, fabulous shoes, what's up with that mark... '... it stops with OMG, those are HOT!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

batwoodfan said:


> ...dreaming of Rose Gold Maniac 140s...



omg... look at VB's ARCH!!! 
sorry off-topic, I find the arch of one's foot to be appealing.... as well as hyperextended legs......


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! Victoria is wearing the Rose Gold Maniac 120mm in this shot!







But in this shot she switched into the 140mm!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Nani, it is the natural wear of the color/leather. I have seen three pairs now (1 from Saks, 2 from the Room) all with that same light wear. Especially in that one spot on the front where the platform ends.. the color is not a natural color as cows aren't purple/grey so it is simple the color wear from the creative process... keep them Nani, they are spectacular and in my own experience from the now two times I have worn mine, no one has said 'OMG, fabulous shoes, what's up with that mark... '... it stops with OMG, those are HOT!


 
Would I have to be worried about them getting worse though? I don't want to have to worry about them every time I wear them.


----------



## BellaShoes

Nani, it is going to be the same with the Rose Gold as they are going to be a specchio type patent leather...just don't wear them while 'knockin boots' 

Also, you can find a touch up polish at a good cobbler


----------



## BellaShoes

Picked up a pair of Rose Gold earrings today to celebrate!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tasha-disc-chandelier-earrings/3138884?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## NANI1972

I thought the Rose Gold was a patent leather, no? Love those earrings!

BTW, I would keep my legs up in the air


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella and Nani- *loving the conversation

gorgeous earrings *Bella!!! *


----------



## xboobielicousx

NANI - they look AMAZING on you ! Please keep them...they really are such an OMG kind of shoe...We are the same size I think and I have been trying to find a pair for awhile now with no luck (120 though not 140)  ...Seeing your pics makes me want them even more


----------



## jeshika

Tan Maniac 140s Sz 36.5 starting bid $$350! To die for 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ta...20014?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa7f1c6ae


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Nani, are those your tan maniacs? Did you give up on stretching them?
By the way, the harrisons look fabulous on you. I hope you don't return those. The scratches are barely visible.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Picked up a pair of Rose Gold earrings today to celebrate!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tasha-disc-chandelier-earrings/3138884?origin=category&resultback=0





To celebrate..


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks for the Kendall pic, *batwood*. My SA at OP showed me a pair in yellow gold and we thought it looked rather retro!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> I thought the Rose Gold was a patent leather, no? Love those earrings!
> 
> BTW, *I would keep my legs up in the air*



atta girl!!!! :lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> I thought the *Rose Gold was a patent leather*, no? Love those earrings!
> 
> BTW, I would keep my legs up in the air



They read as 'specchio' in some but the Nordstrom description says patent.. either way, I am so excited..

Keep those harrison's Nani... you will regret it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, this seller must have bought up a lot of sale stock on the Harrison... they have sold two pairs at $629 now this pair is listed for $719! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-HA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item5197680a6f#ht_2363wt_907


----------



## BellaShoes

Those $1400 Dramas are ridiculous... must work for the Room


----------



## BellaShoes

*DRAMA ALERT* 

Size 42 Drama on UK NAP 316 GBP


----------



## hazeltt

Do any of you ladies plan to wear the rose gold Maniacs with daytime outfits? I need someone to persuade me into not getting them! ush: I pretty much live in casual clothes outside of work and don't have any dressy events to attend at night. ...but they're just too beautiful! help!


----------



## BellaShoes

I think they are fantastic... a simple white sundress, business suit, jeans and a white tee... I think they are going to be great all the way around... keep the outfit muted and make it about the shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## ms piggy

*NANI* the Harrison looks great on you. I agree with the rest re the leather nature of the grey. The pair I tried at OP was also like that. Hope you'll consider keeping, unless the pitch is not comfortable. I wish a 120 in 37.5 will turn up somewhere! BA fairy please!!


----------



## hazeltt

oh *Bella*, you make this thread so bad for my wallet.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I can't wait to wear them with an all black outfit! 

they look stunning with the purple dress in the VB show


----------



## BellaShoes

The purple and the white are my favorite combinations!


----------



## mrsMP

I love this!

If any of you ladies see a non-designer version of this, please let me know!!! TIA


----------



## BellaShoes

The dress? I am making it a point to find VB in a store to try on... she has a gorgeous collection.. perhaps in LA next week.


----------



## jeshika

who knew rose gold was so versatile?  i can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## BellaShoes

So excited about them!


----------



## mrsMP

Yes, Bella.. Please don't forget to share your mod pics with us when you try them on 

Hope I can find something similar to that dress... I hate spending so much on dresses as I only wear them once ... 

I found something that I would like to wear with the RG Maniac.. havent tried on the dress but hope it works out





BellaShoes said:


> The dress? I am making it a point to find VB in a store to try on... she has a gorgeous collection.. perhaps in LA next week.


----------



## jeshika

*mrsMP*, what a gorgeous dress. it would look so great with the Rose Gold!!!! 

 off to look for taupe dresses!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> The dress? I am making it a point to find VB in a store to try on... she has a gorgeous collection.. perhaps in LA next week.


 
let me know if you do fine VB in any of the stores


----------



## xoxoCat

I love the dresses too! But I heard they're retailing for around 3K+. :weird:


Cat


----------



## chloegirl

Ok, I gave in!  Add me to the RG list.  I had to get a size 35 since that is all that's left, but I'm determined to make it work.  I couldn't resist all the fabulous photos being posted on this thread.


----------



## boxermomof2

mrsMP said:


> I love this!
> 
> If any of you ladies see a non-designer version of this, please let me know!!! TIA



I must have this color too!

I love it with white and black. I have a beautiful mocha color Robert Rodriguez dress I think will look good with the RG.


----------



## batwoodfan

New BA arrivals to NAP today!  White Satin Maniac 140mm for $480; White eyelet/lace Wagner 125mm for $550 - happy shopping!


----------



## jeshika

chloegirl said:


> Ok, I gave in!  Add me to the RG list.  I had to get a size 35 since that is all that's left, but I'm determined to make it work.  I couldn't resist all the fabulous photos being posted on this thread.



*chloegirl*, PM me if you want my SA's deets. He can get you a 35.5 from the stock that is arriving in stores.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> *chloegirl*, PM me if you want my SA's deets. He can get you a 35.5 from the stock that is arriving in stores.


 
Awwww- us small-footed gals gotta look out for each other!  Any news on your Zeniths?  Have they shipped yet?


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* - in the midst of RG-madness I didn't get the chance to tell you that I LOVE your new Olive kid Maniac 120s!!!  You could do a great military-chic look with them!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> New BA arrivals to NAP today!  White Satin Maniac 140mm for $480; White eyelet/lace Wagner 125mm for $550 - happy shopping!





Rose Gold MANIA!!!!! Thankfully, for my poor wallet, my size is gone!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Awwww- us small-footed gals gotta look out for each other!  Any news on your Zeniths?  Have they shipped yet?



no communication from the seller about shipping :tumbleweed:
maybe it's one of those, "OH! it's here!"  kind of things...

i am so impatient when it comes to buying things online. i want them ASAP!!!! i have to constantly tell myself, "ok J, other people lives too! stop obsessively checking for updates every 5 minutes!" teehee 

yeah... i hate shoes that don't fit, like having small feet wasn't difficult enough (what do you mean the smallest size is a 6?!?!?) so anything i can do to help my fellow small-footed friends!


----------



## Posh23

Hi ladies!

I see that the white satin Maniac pumps have been added to NAP today. Has anyone seen them in black? I've been lusting after them since spotting them on Victoria Beckham & Kelly Ripa!

Any help is, as always, greatly appreciated!


----------



## yazziestarr

Intermix is killin me. Ive gotten so spoiled by saks processing/shipping/arriving in 2days. I feel like I placed my order forever ago. I emailed them 5 days ago they got back to me yesterday and don't know if my order will process and ship or if it will be out of stock by they time it processes.

My :ninja:is ending up to be and this .


----------



## BellaShoes

Intermix is so hit or miss... my Olive Maniacs arrived in 3 days, my Dantes were about 4 days...

*batwood*... you beat me too it!! The Satin Manaics are so dreamy... here's hoping for other colors! Maybe my hubby will offer to marry me again...


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwood!! *I know my poor olives got sucked right up into the RG maniac mania! Thank you.. maybe a I should do a repost 

*dezy*, I will definitely let you know... I am going to see if NM BH carries her line... I just wanna play!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *batwood!! *I know my poor olives got sucked right up into the RG maniac mania! Thank you.. maybe a I should do a repost
> 
> *dezy*, I will definitely let you know... I am going to see if NM BH carries her line... I just wanna play!


 
NM BH is listed as a VB Collection stockist on her site - hopefully they have some inventory left (maybe even some FW 10 stuff on sale)!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *I'd like to play too, don't think I'd ever pay that much $$$ for a dress though!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Intermix is so hit or miss... my Olive Maniacs arrived in 3 days, my Dantes were about 4 days...
> 
> *batwood*... you beat me too it!! The Satin Manaics are so dreamy... here's hoping for other colors! Maybe my hubby will offer to marry me again...
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/97048/97048_in_l.jpg


 
I'm not ashamed to admit that I have been taking breaks from work to gaze at these beauties... how hard would it be for a cobbler to dye the white to another color?  I'm thinking it would be a pretty easy process.  Maybe if I give them the attached inspiration pictures something special could be created???


----------



## deango

These 2 VB inspired dresses are perfect with those BAs





http://us.asos.com/Victoria-Beckham...sdXNpdmUtQ29yc2V0LUJvZHljb24tRHJlc3MvUHJvZC8.





http://us.asos.com/Victoria-Beckham...haWxvcmVkLUZpdC1BbmQtRmxhcmUtRHJlc3MvUHJvZC8.

"Terracotta" color for the second dress will go pretty well with RG Maniac


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Awwww- us small-footed gals gotta look out for each other!  Any news on your Zeniths?  Have they shipped yet?



WHOOHOOO i just got the tracking number! Awesome!  they will arrive on Friday. will try to sneak some pictures past dBF!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*deango- *omg I love both!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

deango said:


> these 2 vb inspired dresses are perfect with those bas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.asos.com/victoria-beckham...sdxnpdmutq29yc2v0lujvzhljb24trhjlc3mvuhjvzc8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.asos.com/victoria-beckham...hawxvcmvkluzpdc1bbmqtrmxhcmutrhjlc3mvuhjvzc8.
> 
> "terracotta" color for the second dress will go pretty well with rg maniac


 

love!


----------



## BellaShoes

*deango*, they are fantastic! I saw them last night as I was searching for VB...

*dezy,* I could never pay that for a dress either hence the 'play'...


----------



## BellaShoes

I wonder about the material used int eh VB inspired dresses... if they are too flimsy they might look awful.


----------



## deango

^
worth a try...free shipping & return


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

the material looks pretty decent but at least they have free returns. they have a few other VB inspired styles that are cute too.


----------



## yazziestarr

*bat*...the green to the right of the orange is the lime right? whats the green next to that?


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> *bat*...the green to the right of the orange is the lime right? whats the green next to that?


 
I believe Brian calls the light green "Kiwi" and the regular green is just "Green." http://brianatwood.com/maniac-p-12.html


----------



## yazziestarr

thank you! I love the "green" green but the "kiwi" green is the only one Ive seen.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> WHOOHOOO i just got the tracking number! Awesome!  they will arrive on Friday. will try to sneak some pictures past dBF!!!!


 
 Great news!  Cheers to you and your new Brian Atwood Fall 2009 140mm black patent "Zenith" pumps!  (Sometimes I like to refer to shoes by there full name, I feel it is a sign of respect... j/k )


----------



## batwoodfan

OMG - that Terracotta ASOS dress just sold out in sizes 2-6 - man you guys are quick. *batwoodfan* misses another one! Ugh!


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies, is ASOS legit? are they in the US? TIA!


----------



## mrsMP

nm.

I read some reviews online and they were pretty bad as far as customer service/shipping ... eh don't need any more stress in my life 




mrsMP said:


> Ladies, is ASOS legit? are they in the US? TIA!


----------



## missty4

I just received the gray debras and they're beautiful! The same color as the harrisons - such a feminine gray. I'm a 36.5 but they only had a 37 left, so there's a little slippage from the slingback. Any suggestions to help this?

Some product shots:


----------



## missty4

mod shots:




















Now that I have a feel for the Debra and what size I would be, I'd love to try for my first pair Maniacs! I can only allow myself to have one pair of maniacs, so which would be the better color? Nude (classic leg lengthener that goes with everything) or Rose Gold (shiny shiny preetty....)


----------



## jeshika

mrsMP said:


> nm.
> 
> I read some reviews online and they were pretty bad as far as customer service/shipping ... eh don't need any more stress in my life



i received my items no problem from them when i shopped with them before.


----------



## michellejy

Those Debras are beautiful on you. Sorry, no suggestions on the heel slipping, but I can see why you are in love.


----------



## batwoodfan

*jeshika* - only 4.5-ish hours left on that auction we have been discussing - can't wait for you to be my shoe twin!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

missty, your debra's are fantastic on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Are you ladies ready for a little springtime?


----------



## BellaShoes

No one? :tumbleweed:


----------



## BellaShoes

C'mon ladies,


----------



## BellaShoes

I guess I will check back later....


----------



## hazeltt

I'm here and I'm ready! Is there a reveal?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhhh, I guess it will be a showing for one!


----------



## lkrp123

Me! Me! Me! Me!


----------



## lkrp123




----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing my Spring 2011 '*ALISON'*!

Fuchsia Kid Leather 140mm and the little curl on the front, you can determine how curly!


----------



## lkrp123

I LOVE the color...LOVE! ooo - could you make it straight and lay it flat too? Reminds me of the SC...

Bella! they're beautiful!


----------



## jeshika

ALLISONS ARE HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks lkrp and Jeshika!!!

lkrp, yes, it is totally bendable!


----------



## may3545

Oh my gosh, they are GORGEOUS!!! I loooove the color and the curling leather-- so sexy. I'm drooling LOL.


----------



## lkrp123

When I first saw the stock pics of them, I really wasn't sure about the curl...but they look GREAT on you! I like how it is bendable too!! :afrocool:

Is is summer yet?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *may*!!!! They are super fantastic IRL!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

WOOT!

Gorgeous Bella! I love the pink


----------



## NANI1972

Love the color on those Allisons *Bella*! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

The Debras are gorgeous! Maybe you could put a full length foot petal in the shoe to help keep your feet in place?  
As far as th maniacs, I say buy the nude. You'll get much more use out of it. I'm not a fan of the rose gold.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Bella, Congrats on your newest pair! You can pull of any shoe and make us drool. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## hazeltt

They're so beautiful, *Bella*! It looks even better in the fuchsia and that little curl at the front is too cute!


----------



## ms piggy

*missty4*, love the grey Debras and on you too! Are they 120mm? Where did you get them, any available in 37.5? Love them!

*Bella*, another winner!! The colour is just gorgeous for spring!


----------



## babyontheway

Misty- I love the debra's!  They are so pretty!  Congrats.  BTW- I vote for nude maniac; but I suspect once you get the maniac's you won't stop at one pair

Bella.... I was getting nervous that I missed your Alison's when I saw your new Avatar.....so glad I see them in all their glory!  They are perfect, fun and flirty!


----------



## may3545

Here is an action shot of me wearing the tan maniacs in Vegas last weekend. Really comfy until the fourth hour standing and walking through Vegas. This is me sitting and resting. Now they are broken in haha.


----------



## ms piggy

I would go for either the nude or the black Maniacs *missty4*. Either one would be classic and go with everything!


----------



## hazeltt

*missty* - I got the nude first but now I want the RG ones too. So I think no matter which one you pick first, you'll end up with both sooner or later.


----------



## amusedcleo

*Bella*...your Allison's are TDF!  The color is gorgeous.  Do you know if they come in a 120mm as well


----------



## Windelynn

misty and bella with their gorgy reveals...love them all!
may3545 the tan nudes look great on you


----------



## babyontheway

this is my happy dance...... because......... I am getting the rose gold zenith


----------



## batwoodfan

*missty* LOVE your Debras - we're shoe-twins!
*Bella* your Alisons are TDF - the color is ddeelliisscciioouuss!
*may* dying over your tan Maniac 140s - sad I missed getting them
*babyontheway* congrats on the Zeniths!  Shoe-In?


----------



## lkrp123

*Misty*...LOVE the Debra. They are beautiful on you!

*May*! The tan looks fantastic on you!

*Baby*! ROSE GOLD!!! and ZENITH!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much* hollywood, nani, sonia, hazel, ms piggy, baby, amuse, windelynn, batwood*!!!! 

*may*, love the tan maniacs!!

*baby*!! Nice work lady!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much* hollywood, nani, sonia, hazel, ms piggy, baby, amuse, windelynn, batwood*!!!!
> 
> *may*, love the tan maniacs!!
> 
> *baby*!! Nice work lady!!


 
I SEE A NEW AVATAR!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Shoe In... I was sad because was told they only ordered one pair per size in the rose gold zenith, and we know that there are some other lovely ladies with size 39 (bella, dezy) so was super happy when SA told me she ordered me...and my sister a pair


batwoodfan said:


> *missty* LOVE your Debras - we're shoe-twins!
> *Bella* your Alisons are TDF - the color is ddeelliisscciioouuss!
> *may* dying over your tan Maniac 140s - sad I missed getting them
> *babyontheway* congrats on the Zeniths!  *Shoe-In?*



 that's what I'm talking 'bout


lkrp123 said:


> *Misty*...LOVE the Debra. They are beautiful on you!
> 
> *May*! The tan looks fantastic on you!
> 
> *Baby*! *ROSE GOLD!!! and ZENITH!!!*


----------



## babyontheway

My two favorite things..... Brian atwood and chanel!  Looking hawt!!!


may3545 said:


> Here is an action shot of me wearing the tan maniacs in Vegas last weekend. Really comfy until the fourth hour standing and walking through Vegas. This is me sitting and resting. Now they are broken in haha.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks C  Now I am working on the quilted maniacs!!!!


BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much* hollywood, nani, sonia, hazel, ms piggy, baby, amuse, windelynn, batwood*!!!!
> 
> *may*, love the tan maniacs!!
> 
> *baby*!! Nice work lady!!


----------



## batwoodfan

babyontheway said:


> Shoe In... I was sad because was told they only ordered one pair per size in the rose gold zenith, and we know that there are some other lovely ladies with size 39 (bella, dezy) so was super happy when SA told me she ordered me...and my sister a pair


 
SO GREAT!!!  Any word on any other BA styles on the way to Shoe In?


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> I SEE A NEW AVATAR!!!



Had too... love them!


----------



## babyontheway

batwoodfan said:


> SO GREAT!!!  Any word on any other BA styles on the way to Shoe In?



No- unfortunately not.  The list was posted a few pages back... but surprised that they didn't order any maniacs.  I will definitely let you know if I hear any update


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> SO GREAT!!!  Any word on any other BA styles on the way to Shoe In?



You know, I don't recall off hand but I remember it being underwhelming.


----------



## mrsMP

*Missty *- Congrats on the Debras! They look great on you!

*Bella *- your Alisons are fab!  love the color! Reminds me so much of SATC2

*May *- thanks for sharing your action shot... love your tan maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *mrsMP*!!

*Jeshika*.. PLEASE tell me you are 'bidding' on something tonight!


----------



## mrsMP

*Jeshika*, well, that's good to know  how's the quality of their products? whom is it comparable to? (h&m, f21, express, etc.) 



jeshika said:


> i received my items no problem from them when i shopped with them before.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *mrsMP*!!
> 
> *Jeshika*.. PLEASE tell me you are 'bidding' on something tonight!



Did you see that bidding war in the last minute??? She better have won them!  They still ended up at a great price and total bargain!

*Jeshika* where are you?  Can't wait to hear updates!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> *jeshika* - only 4.5-ish hours left on that auction we have been discussing - can't wait for you to be my shoe twin!!!



:ninja:


----------



## jeshika

oh haha, yes *Bat*, that was me!  making payment now!

i am still at work... in this sad windowless conference room. highlight of my night!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> :ninja:



AAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!  I'm soooooo happy for you!!!  I know you will love them, in fact you will go "crazy" for those "Loca" pumps!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> oh haha, yes *Bat*, that was me!  making payment now!
> 
> i am still at work... in this sad windowless conference room. highlight of my night!



What a perfect, exciting and worthy diversion from that "cell" you are stuck in!  I think you might be due for a nice BA family portrait once all of your newest lovelies make their way home!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> What a perfect, exciting and worthy diversion from that "cell" you are stuck in!  I think you might be due for a nice BA family portrait once all of your newest lovelies make their way home!!!



hahaha, i am sitting in a conference room at the client site waiting for someone to finish something so that i can finish up our deliverable  time for some surreptitiously tPF surfing!!! 

i have 4 boxes sitting in my cube at the office waiting for me to rip 'em open! ahhhh... 

will post an updated family picture if i ever get outta here!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Jeshika! Looking forward to your family photo!


----------



## sophinette007

Congrats Bella! I love your new shoes and the color is so gorgeous!!!!! 

Jess I can't wait to see your family photo! Congrats!!!!


----------



## deango

mrsMP said:


> Ladies, is ASOS legit? are they in the US? TIA!



They are legit.  Lots of celebs do wear stuffs from ASOS

http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards.com/category/shopping/shopping-designers/asos/


----------



## boxermomof2

Bella, I have been wanting a pair of pink heels forever and your Allison pumps make my heart skip a beat!!! OMG!!!
By any chance does this shoe come in a 120 heel?


----------



## Jönathan

*Bella,* Congrats! They are beautiful! The color is amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jönathan;17768846 said:
			
		

> *Bella,* Congrats! They are beautiful! The color is amazing!



Well, well... look who joined the party!:welcome2: Thank you* Jonathan*!!! Happy to see you wander over from CL to visit us! 

Thank you *sophinette*! Anything from your postal service?


----------



## BellaShoes

boxermomof2 said:


> Bella, I have been wanting a pair of pink heels forever and your Allison pumps make my heart skip a beat!!! OMG!!!
> By any chance does this shoe come in a 120 heel?



Thank you *boxer*!! Sorry, I have only seen them in 140mm


----------



## yazziestarr

I got home last night and had a box waiting for me!!! pics later!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*missty- *they are gorgeous congrats!!!

*BBEEELLLLAAAAAAAAAAA- *OMG!!! The leather looks like dessert! I love them! congrats!!!

*may- *they look great with the all black outfit! 

*baby- *congrats!!! I can't wait for them to arrive! 

*jonathan- *welcome to the party! 

*yazzie- *can't wait to see!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Dezy!!! I love your elongated Beeeeeelllllllaaaaaaaa!!!!!

Isn't the color divine? It is a really rich, vibrant fuchsia..you're right the look like dessert!

Yazzie!! What'd ya get?! Harrisons?


----------



## amusedcleo

Hey ladies just wanted to let anyone who missed out on the rose gold maniac pre-order at Nordies know I just cancelled my pre-order so it should be available soon....size 39


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Dezy!!! I love your elongated Beeeeeelllllllaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Isn't the color divine? It is a really rich, vibrant fuchsia..you're right the look like dessert!
> 
> Yazzie!! What'd ya get?! Harrisons?


 
the color is just tdf!!! 
I love the new avi, Rose Gold will be taking my avi to the BA side


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> the color is just tdf!!!
> I love the new avi, *Rose Gold will be taking my avi to the BA side*


 
*GASP* can't wait!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG *Dezy*!!! You are going to 'fully convert'?! WOOT!  

I think that will make it 3 CL to BA avatar changes for us.. Jeshika, me then you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies... here I am today in my new olive Maniac 120's... I am really digging this color! It is really a fabulous neutral..

Paired with a greige Zara sweater, LQ Scarf in mushroom and black VS wide leg slacks..







As for the Rose Gold... I actually would have grabbed for those with this outfit too, I think the ladies on the fence about the RG will be pleasantly surprised how easy they will actually be to pair.

hehehe, I said _rose gold_... so excited!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* NM has had further reductions and now the RZ boots are gone online - are you to blame?  I hope so!


----------



## BellaShoes

Nope.. no need for two OTK Atwoods


----------



## BellaShoes

They were still in the $1100-$1200 range...


----------



## Windelynn

ohh bella those olive look fab.


----------



## missty4

BellaShoes said:


> missty, your debra's are fantastic on you!



Thank you! Your *Allisons* are TDF! I love the little curl; it reminds me of flower petals. And the pink color is such a mood/heel lifter 



michellejy said:


> Those Debras are beautiful on you. Sorry, no suggestions on the heel slipping, but I can see why you are in love.





Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> The Debras are gorgeous! Maybe you could put a full length foot petal in the shoe to help keep your feet in place?
> As far as th maniacs, I say buy the nude. You'll get much more use out of it. I'm not a fan of the rose gold.



Hmm... I think I have some foot petals lying around somewhere. I'll have to dig around and give that a try. I love the fact how Nude is a neutral that's not a black, brown or gray. It's been on my mind for some time now...



ms piggy said:


> *missty4*, love the grey Debras and on you too! Are they 120mm? Where did you get them, any available in 37.5? Love them!



I got them from Intermix (Chicago Rush location). It's the 120mm version~ They only had the 37 (I told them how I may be a 36.5 or 37) and it was the only one they offered. Maybe there's still a 37.5? I agree with black as well... but only if they're quilted!  I wonder when that will come out?!?!?!



babyontheway said:


> Misty- I love the debra's!  They are so pretty!  Congrats.  BTW- I vote for nude maniac; but I suspect once you get the maniac's you won't stop at one pair





hazeltt said:


> *missty* - I got the nude first but now I want the RG ones too. So I think no matter which one you pick first, you'll end up with both sooner or later.



I'm afraid you may be right! I pre-ordered the 36.5 on nordstrom in the RG since there's a limited quantity (there's only one size left now)! I figured, with a ship date in mid-march, it'll give me time to cancel if I decide to, at least I won't miss out on the color.



may3545 said:


> Here is an action shot of me wearing the tan maniacs in Vegas last weekend. Really comfy until the fourth hour standing and walking through Vegas. This is me sitting and resting. Now they are broken in haha.



Looking good *May*! Are they the 120 or 140 mm version? Is there a big (walking) difference? I can walk fine in 120, but weary about the 140....



Windelynn said:


> misty and bella with their gorgy reveals...love them all!
> may3545 the tan nudes look great on you



Thank you *Windelynn*!



batwoodfan said:


> *missty* LOVE your Debras - we're shoe-twins!



Hi shoe-twin!  Thanks to your post, I managed to snag the debras! The olive maniacs were all sold out, but I'm lucky to get gorgeous debras! Thank you! 




mrsMP said:


> *Missty *- Congrats on the Debras! They look great on you!





lkrp123 said:


> *Misty*...LOVE the Debra. They are beautiful on you!



Thank you! I'm happy with my first BA's! And such a good deal too!


----------



## angelcove

Will the RG Maniacs be available in stores? My size is soldout before I could preorder.  Did all of you ladies take tts on these? All this Maniac talk is making me become a maniac.

Who carries 140mm maniac in different colors not just RG? Everything i've seen online is 120mm. Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Okay ladies... here I am today in my new olive Maniac 120's... I am really digging this color! It is really a fabulous neutral..
> 
> Paired with a greige Zara sweater, LQ Scarf in mushroom and black VS wide leg slacks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Rose Gold... I actually would have grabbed for those with this outfit too, I think the ladies on the fence about the RG will be pleasantly surprised how easy they will actually be to pair.
> 
> hehehe, I said _rose gold_... so excited!


 
YEP - Rose Gold will look juuuust fine!


----------



## batwoodfan

angelcove said:


> Will the RG Maniacs be available in stores? My size is soldout before I could preorder. Did all of you ladies take tts on these? All this Maniac talk is making me become a maniac.
> 
> Who carries 140mm maniac in different colors not just RG? Everything i've seen online is 120mm. Thank you, ladies!!!


 
Rose Gold Maniacs will be available in-store at Nordstrom as well - I suggest you call and talk to an SA to reserve your size.  The Chicago (Michigan Ave) location will be receiving them for sure - I suggest calling them!  

As for 140mm Maniacs... those have been the thorn in our sides!  They are so hard to find.  Net-a-porter has them in kiwi patent and white satin... Coco Pari used to have them in a few colors (might be all sold out)...  The Room at The Bay in Toronto has them in nude satin (last we heard- not sure about other colors).  That is all I can think of as far as 140mm Maniacs.  Honestly, the "Power" pump (available at Intermix online and Foot Candy Shoes online) is a great way to go.  It is the same as the "Maniac" 140 but with a slightly thicker (yet far more stable) heel.  Good luck - be sure to report back if you find what you are looking for!!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I love the olive maniacs. You paired it nicely with your outfit. Congrats! I'm looking forward to more reveals and outfits paired with Brian Atwood heels.


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Rose Gold Maniacs will be available in-store at Nordstrom as well - I suggest you call and talk to an SA to reserve your size.  The Chicago (Michigan Ave) location will be receiving them for sure - I suggest calling them!



i googled the store numbers that were on the lookbook and BAs are going to be available at the Short Hills, Michigan Ave and Scottsdale Nordys.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> i googled the store numbers that were on the lookbook and BAs are going to be available at the Short Hills, Michigan Ave and Scottsdale Nordys.


 
 Great job with the quick research *jeshika*!!!


----------



## Jönathan

*Bellla,* Such a cute outfit! I'm really diggin on those Olive Maniacs! 
*Dezy,* Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## angelcove

Batwoodfan, THANK YOU THANK YOU!!You are a wealth of information.  I'll call to reserve a pair.


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> YEP - Rose Gold will look juuuust fine!


 
Hmmmm Bella's feet look strikingly similar to Victoria Beckham's


----------



## am2022

lovely bella!



BellaShoes said:


> Okay ladies... here I am today in my new olive Maniac 120's... I am really digging this color! It is really a fabulous neutral..
> 
> Paired with a greige Zara sweater, LQ Scarf in mushroom and black VS wide leg slacks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Rose Gold... I actually would have grabbed for those with this outfit too, I think the ladies on the fence about the RG will be pleasantly surprised how easy they will actually be to pair.
> 
> hehehe, I said _rose gold_... so excited!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous look *bella  *

nice work *batwood, bella *looks fabulous with the Rose Gold too!


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks Dezy!!! I love your elongated Beeeeeelllllllaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Isn't the color divine? It is a really rich, vibrant fuchsia..you're right the look like dessert
> Yazzie!! What'd ya get?! Harrisons?


 
sadly no Harrisons for me...yet.  But, just as good!

crappy cell teaser pic. (I took since I couldn't wear them today)


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> sadly no Harrisons for me...yet. But, just as good!
> 
> crappy cell teaser pic. (I took since I couldn't wear them today)


 
Congrats!  Love!  Maniac 120s?


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Nani, are you keeping your harrisons??? What did you decide?


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> YEP - Rose Gold will look juuuust fine!


:lolots: Why am I standing so funny!

Thank you windelynn and missty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Jönathan;17772364 said:
			
		

> *Bellla,* Such a cute outfit! I'm really diggin on those Olive Maniacs!
> *Dezy,* Thanks for the warm welcome!



Ladies!! Looks like we have a return visitor!

Everyone say hello to *Jonathan*.... Hellllllooooo Jonathan! 

Thank you, I really am loving my new olive maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much sonia, ama and darling dezy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Yazzie!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Official word from NAP*!

Rose Gold Maniac 120mm and Rose Gold Zenith 120mm (prices not available yet) will be available on line for Spring!
(disregard the notes; they are from NAP)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Oh I don't think my heart can take much more of the teasing  I need Rose Gold NOOOWWWWWWWW
Thanks for the tease *Bella *darling! 

*yazzie- *congrats!


----------



## jeshika

Nice, *Bella*! Thanks for the info. The zeniths look pretty...


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they just fantastic?! They will be here soon ladies... *DEZZZZZZZZZZZYYYYY*!! Aren't you happy (and relieved) we have 'officially' pre ordered versus just being on a wait list?


----------



## chloegirl

mrsMP said:


> *Missty *- Congrats on the Debras! They look great on you!
> 
> *Bella *- your Alisons are fab!  love the color! Reminds me so much of SATC2
> 
> *May *- thanks for sharing your action shot... love your tan maniacs!


Ditto!  You ladies know how to rock your Atwoods!  I never get sick of action shots.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Aren't they just fantastic?! They will be here soon ladies... *DEZZZZZZZZZZZYYYYY*!! Aren't you happy (and relieved) we have 'officially' pre ordered versus just being on a wait list?


 

yes soooo happy! But I still think the Zeniths are my first choice, so there better be no problems lol


----------



## chloegirl

jeshika said:


> *chloegirl*, PM me if you want my SA's deets. He can get you a 35.5 from the stock that is arriving in stores.


*Jeshika*, I just PMed you for the info.  TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *Official word from NAP*!
> 
> Rose Gold Maniac 120mm and Rose Gold Zenith 120mm (prices not available yet) will be available on line for Spring!
> (disregard the notes; they are from NAP)



UUGGHH! Why are the showing a 140mm pic but selling 120mm?!?!? *whimper* NAP carries other 140s, why not RG?!?!?!


----------



## batwoodfan

BTW- thanks for the intel *Bella*!  Did you email them to find out?


----------



## batwoodfan

Nude Terminators sz 39.5 BIN $329 just listed on the 'bay- someone has to fit that shoe!


----------



## jeshika

i'm at work late again... zzz

so excited, got a tracking number for my locas... my zeniths arrive tomorrow...  dreaming of new shuzzz... yeah my black shoe ban is not really working.


----------



## gloss_gal

OK, I'm in.  My black patent Maniacs 120s arrived today.  They are quite comfortable far more comfy than any CLs I have.  I got a 39.5.  I could have gone for a 39 but I think I will appreciate the extra room.  I think I will stick with 120s for now but if the Power is as comfortable I may be changing my mind.  I will wait on the quilted and will be on the look out for the dreamy drama or the fiona from last season.  I am not done with CL.  I want the Madame Butterfly on a lower heel.  Sounds custom.  I read somewhere where people actually get their heels lowered an inch.  I don't see how that is done.  I would not do that to a 1K shoe.


----------



## batwoodfan

Remember how I posted about the Terminators on the 'bay? Yeah, they're gone- any of you guys grab 'em??!


----------



## gloss_gal

^Not me.


----------



## NANI1972

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> Nani, are you keeping your harrisons??? What did you decide?


 

Yes! I decided to keep them. They are too fabulous to not keep!

HI JONATHAN!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Yes! I decided to keep them. They are too fabulous to not keep!



YAY!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## jeshika

YAY *Nani*! Glad you decide to keep them. They are beautiful... and what a great price!


----------



## Windelynn

Can't wait for reveals!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Nude Terminators sz 39.5 BIN $329 just listed on the 'bay- someone has to fit that shoe!



I NEED A 39!!! I think the 39.5 will be to big


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Jeshika on your new goodies!

NANI, congrats on keeping your harrison's!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Date night with Hubby tonight... Barretta made their debut! LOVE!!!

BCBG Sequined Tunic
Dark Denim Joe's Jean Leggings
Lauren Merkin Crocodile Clutch (not photo'd)
Barrettas!!! 







Close up of the Barrettas!


----------



## jeshika

HOT MAMA!!!!!!! **wolf whistle** i hope your hubby knows what a lucky man he is!


----------



## hazeltt

You look stunning, *Bella*! Those boots really complete an outfit! Your hubby is very lucky to have such a gorgeous date with him tonight!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you ladies! We went to dinner for my hubby's birthday... he was quite pleased with the ensemble


----------



## may3545

Bella you look STUNNING! Gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## yazziestarr

*missty4 *the debras are beautiful. the purple grey is just gorgeous

*may3545 *love the accent of the tan maniacs with your vegas outfit.

*Jesh *cant wait to see your ebay finds

Congrats on the black patent maniacs* gloss_gal*!

*Nani *- glad you keep the Harrison!

*Bella *great outfits as always. I looooove lauren merkin clutches and the allisons are such a pretty color


----------



## Jönathan

Hi ladies, 

I usually don't stray too far from the CL sub-forum, but I just wanted to say congrats to everyone on each and every pair of your Brian Atwoods. They are all gorgeous!

*Bella,* Super hot outfit!   I love the Barrettas!
*NANI, *I'm so happy you're keeping the Harrison's they look stunning on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

Just wanted to give whoever is interested a heads up:  I returned the Terminators (size 38) that popped up on NM.com last week to CS at NM SF yesterday.  Thank you *Nani* for posting!  I strongly suspected they would be too big and sadly, I was right.  :cry: I want the Terminator 140 to be my first BA.    I also popped in Saks and saw the orange and green Maniacs as well as other styles (sorry don't know their names.)


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Nani - I'm so glad that you've decided to keep the Harrisons. They truly look beautiful on your feet! I hope you have good results with the stretching the tan maniacs as well.

Bella - Wow!! You look amazing!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> UUGGHH! Why are the showing a 140mm pic but selling 120mm?!?!? *whimper* NAP carries other 140s, why not RG?!?!?!



Hi batwood, NAP's 'stylists' said both styles will be in 120mm. The photos are not theirs, only as reference for me in their reply.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much may, yazzie, Sonia and Jonathan ... It was their official debut, I really love them!


----------



## michellejy

*Bella*- Those Barettas are jaw-dropping gorgeous. 

*Lavenderice*- What size Terminators did you get and what is your usual size? I'm just wondering what size to look for if any pop up. I'm sorry they didn't work for you. They really are a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## jeshika

gorgy nude/tan terminators!  size 39.5
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Ta...17047?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item45f83eed97


----------



## Windelynn

Bella, those barettas are stunning! i totally got shafted because they were on sale at the room! Argh but alas it was meant to be because i dont have daddy long legs like yours...!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*nani- *glad you're keeping them! 

*Bella- *WOW!!!! you look incredible! Glad hubby liked the look!


----------



## NANI1972

Great outfit Bella, you should have put a bow on yourself so your hubby could "unwrap" you! resents Love the BCBG tunic.

Somebody needs to get those Terminators! Bella?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *michelle, nani, windelynn* and *dezy*!!!

*Dezy*, I was dying knowing you had the chance to wear your fabulous barettas twice and mine were just patiently waiting.. :cry:

*Jeshika and Nani*!! Those are the same terminators that keep tormenting me! I think a 39.5 is too big in a peep toe!


----------



## yazziestarr

hi everyone! I wanted to share my new BAs

Presenting the Nude Power 140s!



















But wait there's more!


----------



## michellejy

yazzie- Those are so pretty on you. I really need to find a nude patent shoe. I am incredibly pale, so it's hard to find something nude that works with my skin tone. Most nudes seem to have a weird undertone that makes my skin look yellow.

Bella- I think you and I wear the same shoe size. It's like having my own personal shopper when I know what size works for you. 

I am hoping to get my Harrisons today. I don't have a tracking number though, so it may be next week instead.


----------



## BellaShoes

*yazzie*! They are gorgeous... 

*michelle*, I am a 39-39.5 in most atwoods...


----------



## jeshika

looks great on you, *yazzie*! More?!?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Woot! *Yazzie* has more?


----------



## yazziestarr

Third times a charm!!!

Nude Dante 140s

















thanks to the super hyper saks SA (and the 5 redbulls he must have had before helping me) that was sure there was another pair available...I was about to give up and accept that me and Dante weren't meant to be


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> *michelle*, I am a 39-39.5 in most atwoods...



I'm pretty consistently 8.5 in US and 39-39.5 in Italian sizing. Of course, I don't have any Louboutins yet, so "consistent" is probably a relative term.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Yazzie, fabulous!!!


----------



## michellejy

Oh wow! The Dantes are fantastic on you! Beautiful scores on both of them.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> I'm pretty consistently 8.5 in US and 39-39.5 in Italian sizing. Of course, I don't have any Louboutins yet, so "consistent" is probably a relative term.



Yes, same size!!! Could be dangerous for you as I have  a lot of closet cleaning auctions throughout the year


----------



## yazziestarr

*michellejy, Bella* and *Jeshika*!!


----------



## michellejy

*Bella*- I'll be watching in case you get tired of the Dramas.


----------



## BellaShoes

Keep dreaming honey, they aren't going anywhere! :lolots:


----------



## babyontheway

another perfect look! (i love the BCBG tunic too)


BellaShoes said:


> Date night with Hubby tonight... Barretta made their debut! LOVE!!!
> 
> BCBG Sequined Tunic
> Dark Denim Joe's Jean Leggings
> Lauren Merkin Crocodile Clutch (not photo'd)
> Barrettas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Barrettas!


 
 Nude power and nude dante's= They look perfect on you


yazziestarr said:


> hi everyone! I wanted to share my new BAs
> 
> Presenting the Nude Power 140s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's more!


----------



## sophinette007

Yazzie! Congrats for the Nude Powers! I love them! Aren't those comfy? I adore mine! Congrats for the Nude Dantes those are amazing!

I've just received my Blue/white/black Fiona Python leather today! I will post some photos tomorrow.I find them to run small. I am a size 38.5 in most of BA but in those size 38.5 is very tight.I should have needed to size up 0.5 size. I can't wait to have my Harrisson but they are still in the customs!

Bella , I love your barretta! Amazing outfit and I also love the Olive Maniac. Congrats!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> Keep dreaming honey, they aren't going anywhere! :lolots:



I know, but I can daydream. 

I've been so tempted by that Boutique1 pair that's left, but I hate to deal with customs fees and crazy shipping if they don't fit.


----------



## lkrp123

*LOVE* all the new additions ladies!!!!!

Nude Powers...

*Bella* you look great in the Barettas!....Closet Cleaning...DANGER! But ohsofun!!


----------



## jeshika

my zeniths have been out for delivery since 8am this morning!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

jeshika said:


> my zeniths have been out for delivery since 8am this morning!!!!



Zeniths!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yazzie- *they both look sooooo gorgeous!!!!

*jeshika- *I can't wait to see modeling pics of the Zeniths!!!!


----------



## jeshika

lkrp123 said:


> Zeniths!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!



it's here!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

:cry:
ladies, i must have cankles or something because the straps of my zeniths are too short! 

 off to ask my cobbler if he can help.


----------



## BellaShoes

OH NO!!!! I am so sorry jeshika! Keep us posted!

Thank you sophinette and lkrp!

michelle


----------



## hazeltt

I'm sure its fixable by putting in another hole. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## jeshika

hazeltt said:


> I'm sure its fixable by putting in another hole. I can't wait to see them!



i'm kind of embarrassed to say but that wouldn't help because the strap itself barely reaches the buckle. i should have realized that my feet don't do straps very well because my instep is really high. zzz.


----------



## BellaShoes

Don't give up Jehsika, go to a cobbler, they must have extra straps... or be creative and use a wide silk ribbon!

Worse case, I am sure there is a another 36'er that would take them off your hands!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

I've been lurking on here for awhile.

I'm quite excited to see the zenith photos too.

I love Brian Atwood and slowly, but surely, I will have a collection.

I just bought these last weekend






I probably could have gotten a 1/2 sz larger for extra comfort, but it wasn't available. Oh well, I'll make them work  I've loved them since I first saw them all the waaaay back '10. I just love the slimming effect they have on your legs


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> i'm kind of embarrassed to say but that wouldn't help because the strap itself barely reaches the buckle. i should have realized that my feet don't do straps very well because my instep is really high. zzz.




I'm so sorry to hear that but I'm sure the cobbler will come up with something. Maybe they can attach a nude-coloured elastic (the fabric ones) at the end of the straps to make it longer and more flexible? I hope it'll work out for you because they're too pretty to pass up!

*yazzie* - Gorgeous Powers and Dantes! I love how you chose nude for both!

*sedatedrainbow* - Congrats, I can't wait for you to receive them and show us!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome sedate, that is one of my favorite booties... do you have modeling pics for us?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Date night with Hubby tonight... Barretta made their debut! LOVE!!!
> 
> BCBG Sequined Tunic
> Dark Denim Joe's Jean Leggings
> Lauren Merkin Crocodile Clutch (not photo'd)
> Barrettas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Barrettas!


 
LOVE IT! Perfect look!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much batwood!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

LavenderIce said:


> Just wanted to give whoever is interested a heads up: I returned the Terminators (size 38) that popped up on NM.com last week to CS at NM SF yesterday. Thank you *Nani* for posting! I strongly suspected they would be too big and sadly, I was right. :cry: I want the Terminator 140 to be my first BA.  I also popped in Saks and saw the orange and green Maniacs as well as other styles (sorry don't know their names.)


 
Thanks for the update *Lav*!  I am so sorry they didn't work for you!  Hopefully they can go to someone who will love them like you would have...  Thanks for the intel from Saks!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Hi batwood, NAP's 'stylists' said both styles will be in 120mm. The photos are not theirs, only as reference for me in their reply.


 
Thanks for the update!  Now I just need to find whose photo that is and steal those 140s.  I have been stalking BG - they don't have them yet but the "say" they will be getting 140s... I'll believe it when they are in my hands!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> hi everyone! I wanted to share my new BAs
> 
> Presenting the Nude Power 140s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's more!


 

*GASP* Aammaazziinngg!!! Congrats!  You look fantastic in the "Powers!"


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> Third times a charm!!!
> 
> Nude Dante 140s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the super hyper saks SA (and the 5 redbulls he must have had before helping me) that was sure there was another pair available...I was about to give up and accept that me and Dante weren't meant to be


 
*DOUBLE GASP* Such an amazing shoe on you!  I love the "from above looking down" picture!


----------



## batwoodfan

michellejy said:


> I'm pretty consistently 8.5 in US and 39-39.5 in Italian sizing. Of course, I don't have any Louboutins yet, so "consistent" is probably a relative term.


 
If you are looking for the *ultra-rare* CL MBBs, there is a fabulous pair in your size on the 'bay!


----------



## batwoodfan

sophinette007 said:


> Yazzie! Congrats for the Nude Powers! I love them! Aren't those comfy? I adore mine! Congrats for the Nude Dantes those are amazing!
> 
> I've just received my Blue/white/black Fiona Python leather today! I will post some photos tomorrow.I find them to run small. I am a size 38.5 in most of BA but in those size 38.5 is very tight.I should have needed to size up 0.5 size. I can't wait to have my Harrisson but they are still in the customs!
> 
> Bella , I love your barretta! Amazing outfit and I also love the Olive Maniac. Congrats!


 
Can't wait to see your new arrivals!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> i'm kind of embarrassed to say but that wouldn't help because the strap itself barely reaches the buckle. i should have realized that my feet don't do straps very well because my instep is really high. zzz.


 
*Jeshika* - a good cobbler is worth their weight in gold - I am sure you will get them to work!  Maybe a sneak peek photo of them anyway???


----------



## batwoodfan

sedatedrainbow said:


> I've been lurking on here for awhile.
> 
> I'm quite excited to see the zenith photos too.
> 
> I love Brian Atwood and slowly, but surely, I will have a collection.
> 
> I just bought these last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably could have gotten a 1/2 sz larger for extra comfort, but it wasn't available. Oh well, I'll make them work  I've loved them since I first saw them all the waaaay back '10. I just love the slimming effect they have on your legs


 
Welcome to the BA thread!  Love your new "Eastwood" booties - can't wait to see more pictures?  Where did you buy them?


----------



## sedatedrainbow

You folks are awesome on this thread!

I definitely bought them at the Room at the Bay. I just couldn't say no!

I bought this pair of BAs this summer in blk






I thought for sure I would be in dire pain given the height. But honestly, I have never worn such comfortable 'heels' that looked so awesome before. I missed out on a nice pair of maniac style heels because I couldn't quite 'walk' in them and let them go (gold with a strap...I think someone from this thread was looking for them awhile ago). I figured my ysl black and gold ones were good enough. I regretted that decision, and I won't be doing that again.  There's such quality in the BAs that I realize now in comparison with other shoes.

I was hooked after that whole escapade.

The choice this time was btw the shearling bootie or the chain. Everyone in the shop pointed to the chain....I knew it was a classic!

I'm still deciding btw 2 pairs of Hardys (I posted a 'help me' thread already a few days ago). I keep debating btw colour block or black and gold. 

Thanks for all of the lovely comments! I love the BA eye candy that is being showcased in this thread. 

If I get modelling pics, I'll post them!


----------



## babyontheway

Oh no!  I am so sorry to hear that!  Are they 120 mm or 140?  I am sure the cobbler will be able to help


jeshika said:


> :cry:
> ladies, i must have cankles or something because the straps of my zeniths are too short!
> 
> off to ask my cobbler if he can help.



Wow- I love the boots!  The chain detail never gets old!  Congrats


sedatedrainbow said:


> I've been lurking on here for awhile.
> 
> I'm quite excited to see the zenith photos too.
> 
> I love Brian Atwood and slowly, but surely, I will have a collection.
> 
> I just bought these last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably could have gotten a 1/2 sz larger for extra comfort, but it wasn't available. Oh well, I'll make them work  I've loved them since I first saw them all the waaaay back '10. I just love the slimming effect they have on your legs


----------



## michellejy

jeshika said:


> :cry:
> ladies, i must have cankles or something because the straps of my zeniths are too short!



I hope your cobbler can do something I love the Zeniths. You may have mentioned it somewhere already, but what color are they?




sedatedrainbow said:


> .
> 
> I just bought these last weekend




I love that chain detailing. 




batwoodfan said:


> If you are looking for the *ultra-rare* CL MBBs, there is a fabulous pair in your size on the 'bay!



Evil temptress. 



sedatedrainbow said:


> You folks are awesome on this thread!
> 
> I definitely bought them at the Room at the Bay. I just couldn't say no!
> 
> I bought this pair of BAs this summer in blk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get modelling pics, I'll post them!



I'd definitely love to see some modeling pics. These are gorgeous!


As for me, no Harrisons arrived today, so I probably won't see them until Monday.


----------



## batwoodfan

Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) update. There are still lavender Loca 120s available and on sale. Sizes: 35, 35.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 40, 41 - $272!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ big gap in sizes for 39-39.5


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> ^ big gap in sizes for 39-39.5


 
I thought that too when I was checking them out... maybe call them and have them check inventory @ other Nordies???


----------



## BellaShoes

^I need to let me AMEX cool down... I have been spending like Charlie Sheen in a Whorehouse....


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> ^I need to let me AMEX cool down... I have been spending like Charlie Sheen in a Whorehouse....


 
 hilarious!!! Do you have anything on the way besides your RG Maniacs from Nordies and your RG Zeniths from Shoe In?


----------



## batwoodfan

The OutNet just listed a pair of "Duchess" 90mm suede leopard slingback sandals - sz 36 - $213


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave) update. There are still lavender Loca 120s available and on sale. Sizes: 35, 35.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 40, 41 - $272!!!



oh really? :ninja:

what other colors are available?


----------



## NANI1972

Yazzie- Your Powers and Dante look incredible on you!

Sedate-Love your boots! 

Jeshika-I hope you can figure something out for the Zeniths.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> oh really? :ninja:
> 
> what other colors are available?


 
Just the lavender... they also have the white patent Starlet 100mm pumps in several sizes (pic is on mytheresa.com) but they look a bit too 1980s to me...


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Just the lavender... they also have the white patent Starlet 100mm pumps in several sizes (pic is on mytheresa.com) but they look a bit too 1980s to me...



hmmmm ok... thanks for the scoop, *bat*!

anyone interested in some zenith pics?!


----------



## hazeltt

batwoodfan said:


> Just the lavender... they also have the white patent Starlet 100mm pumps in several sizes (pic is on mytheresa.com) but *they look a bit too 1980s to me.*..



I agree!


----------



## jeshika

:tumbleweed:
no takers?


----------



## NANI1972




----------



## jeshika

YAY hello *NANI*!!!

I improvised with safety pins...

BA Zenith 140mm in Black Patent 






Top view


----------



## NANI1972

Hi Jes! LOve them! Are they 120 or 140?


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh *jeshika*, they are fantastic! Congrats and I am certain you will find a fix for the straps... ohhh, even a rhinestone anklets could sub!



> hilarious!!! Do you have anything on the way besides your RG Maniacs from Nordies and your RG Zeniths from Shoe In?



Either/Or not both Rose Golds... but 13 pairs of Atwoods in 10 weeks? I need to catch my breath.... 

On my wish list; red Powers and rose gold Maniacs... lastly, quilted maniacs but still haven't heard back about a re-issue date.


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> YAY hello *NANI*!!!
> 
> I improvised with safety pins...
> 
> BA Zenith 140mm in Black Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view


 
They look great!  Any side views?


----------



## chloegirl

*Jeshika*, I'm so jealous!  They're drool worthy! :greengrin:


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I just closed the In Style issue with the 140mm RG Zenith (the one's with The Rooms number) and those are metallic leather... not patent.. interesting.


----------



## jeshika

thanks *NANI*, they are 140s... but feel like 120s! it's insane how comfy they are!

thanks *Bella*! they are gorgeous.  i am hoping my cobbler will be able to do something. ooooh, the red powers are  beyond gorgy!!!!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *chloegirl* and *bat*!!! no side views... i'm embarrassed by the safety pins. i'll take more pictures tomorrow when the light is better!


----------



## michellejy

Jeshika- I love the Zeniths. Hopefully your cobbler will be able to do something with them pretty easily since black shouldn't be too hard to match. 

And holy cow, don't be embarrassed by the safety pins! Embarrassing would be showing my chipped toenails that are desperately in need of a pedicure.  You just have tiny feet in skyscraper heels. I think most people would have a hard time with the arch because of the proportion.


----------



## deango




----------



## batwoodfan

deango said:


>


 
 D.I.E.  Where did you find this great picture *deango*????


----------



## sedatedrainbow

can't wait for a side view of the zeniths jeshika!

and Bella....13 pairs of BAs in 10 wks is just impressive to me!


----------



## batwoodfan

qndg said:


> Smoke Nude Maniac 140 vs. Nude Zenith 140


 
OK... so I am going through our lovely thread again to see old posts and enjoy the evolution of the thread and I remember this post from a while back.  This is my question: where did *qndg* go???  She posts a picture of her SMOKE NUDE Maniacs and her nude ZENITHS and then disappears without a trace.  These are serious HG shoes and we haven't heard anything further!  This is her only post on TPF ever!  There is someone out there with 2 of Victoria Beckham's favorite pairs of BAs!  Come back!  Share more!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

amusedcleo said:


> Jeshika...Scooped them up this morning Thanks for the info! Although this is my first post I've been lurking for awhile


 
*amusedcleo* - how is the stretching of your Harrisons going???  Is it ok if I ask why you let go of your Maniac Rose Gold pre-order?  Hope you are well!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> So, I just closed the In Style issue with the 140mm RG Zenith (the one's with The Rooms number) and those are metallic leather... not patent.. interesting.


 
Isn't *Windelynn *in the Toronto area?  Maybe she can do a little investigating


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, *windelynn* pops into the Room often. I am sure the RG Zenith at the Room would cost 'one miiiiillllllllllllion dollars'


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, *windelynn* pops into the Room often. I am sure the RG Zenith at the Room would cost 'one miiiiillllllllllllion dollars'


 
LOL - love the Austin Powers inflection! Maybe if she brings *Dezy's* photo with her she could demand the "as advertised" price!

Also, how do your Barettas fit? I am updating the sizing guide and I want to make sure I get those added...


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHH, I totally missed that! That is illegal in the US to charge advertised price, 'bait and switch'

_bait and switch n. a dishonest sales practice in which a business advertises a bargain price for an item in order to draw customers into the store and to switch the customer to a more expensive product_


----------



## BellaShoes

As for my Barretta's, .5 size up.


----------



## BellaShoes

Helix booties, .5 size up
Alison .5 size up


----------



## batwoodfan

OK - here we go - revised Brian Atwood Size Guide!

Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *batwoodfan*! 

Harrison 140, size .5 up. 
Milena 140 in cork, TTS


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks - Newly Revised:

Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
Harrison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
Milena 140mm: Runs TTS
Debra 120mm: Runs TTS


----------



## LavenderIce

michellejy said:


> *Bella*- Those Barettas are jaw-dropping gorgeous.
> 
> *Lavenderice*- What size Terminators did you get and what is your usual size? I'm just wondering what size to look for if any pop up. I'm sorry they didn't work for you. They really are a gorgeous shoe.



Thank you for asking.  The Terminator 140 I returned are a 38.  I need a 37.


----------



## LavenderIce

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks - Newly Revised:
> 
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
> Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
> Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Harrison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Milena 140mm: Runs TTS
> Debra 120mm: Runs TTS



Thank you for posting *batwood*!  Since my BA experience is very limited and I'm coming from CL land where sizing is so erratic, I have no sense of what my size in any shoe is anymore.  This sizing guide will help as I explore the land of BA.


----------



## yazziestarr

oh more sizing...sorry its late,
I'm 7.5/8 US

Dantes 140 are 39... so lets say 1 size up for wide feet. (length on 38.5 was ok went up again for more accommodating toebox)
power 140 were .5 up same as stated in reference


----------



## grace7

ms piggy said:


> Alright, so it wasn't the Rose Gold that was in OP. False alarm! It was actually Antique Rose in suede 120mm. The colour is really pretty and soft. A lavender-ish purple. Great for spring!
> 
> Pretty as it is, suede is hard to maintain with high humidity. So, no go.





ms piggy said:


> OP also received the Milena 140mm in cork. It is amazingly simple yet edgy with the cork material plus chains. And the 140mm here is totally do-able! I was surprised after the negative experiences with the Dante and the Harrison but the pitch of the Milena is more forgiving. And I could do TTS for this 140mm too!
> 
> While I like this, I'm not sure if it's love. Thinking it over...



i really love the antique rose color and love, love the cork shoe, too! i have always wanted a pair of cork shoes! thanks for sharing those pics, they are great!




missty4 said:


> I just received the gray debras and they're beautiful! same color as the harrisons - such a feminine gray. I'm a 36.5 but they only had a 37 left, so there's a little slippage from the slingback. Any suggestions to help this?
> 
> Some product shots:



i love the debras...so pretty! they look great on you. congrats!!



BellaShoes said:


>



alisons!! love!
oh my goodness look at that color, it is amazing!  what beautiful pictures. they look great on you bella, congrats!



BellaShoes said:


> Date night with Hubby tonight... Barretta made their debut! LOVE!!!
> 
> BCBG Sequined Tunic
> Dark Denim Joe's Jean Leggings
> Lauren Merkin Crocodile Clutch (not photo'd)
> Barrettas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the Barrettas!



another great look! love the barrettas...really wish i had bought a pair!!



NANI1972 said:


> Yes! I decided to keep them. They are too fabulous to not keep!
> 
> HI JONATHAN!!!!



oh good, so glad you kept them! my harrisons had some scuff marks on them, too. i bought mine from ebay and i just thought they had been handled too much. i was able to buff some of them out and in the end they look pretty good! they look great on you!



yazziestarr said:


> hi everyone! I wanted to share my new BAs
> 
> Presenting the Nude Power 140s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But wait there's more!





yazziestarr said:


> Third times a charm!!!
> 
> Nude Dante 140s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to the super hyper saks SA (and the 5 redbulls he must have had before helping me) that was sure there was another pair available...I was about to give up and accept that me and Dante weren't meant to be



congrats on the powers and dantes!! i love your pictures and they look fabulous on you!!



jeshika said:


> YAY hello *NANI*!!!
> 
> I improvised with safety pins...
> 
> BA Zenith 140mm in Black Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view



oh my! they are super fabulous! 
sorry that you had trouble with the ankle strap. if you have a good cobbler i'm sure you can come up with a good fix. they look sooo good on you!! congrats!! i have got to find a pair now!!

sorry for the long multi quote but i've been out for three days and i missed out on so much! i didn't want to leave anyone out.  i am sure i did, though...


----------



## grace7

i have not received my wagner yet but i did receive a little jewel that i have always wanted since sales time last year. the watermark pump 120mm. this is a size 40 what i typically take in BA...i could have went down to a 39.5 but some padding will take take of any slipping. i took a terrible modeling pic i will try posting a better one later 
_*this means no more black shoes!*_


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *grace* on both notes...

The water spot pumps look lovely on you grace, the size looks good from here!


----------



## batwoodfan

grace7 said:


> i have not received my wagner yet but i did receive a little jewel that i have always wanted since sales time last year. the watermark pump 120mm. this is a size 40 what i typically take in BA...i could have went down to a 39.5 but some padding will take take of any slipping. i took a terrible modeling pic i will try posting a better one later
> _*this means no more black shoes!*_


 
LOVE THESE!!!  A classic with a twist!  Where did you find them?  NM Online?


----------



## BellaShoes

^I think they may have been the ones on Yoogi's Closet for the longest time... grace?


----------



## BellaShoes

Husonline has their new pics up; Claudette, Fiona and Monroe

http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=1&manufacturer=Brian

*Claudette*


----------



## missty4

a little bag/shoe pr0n 

*Balenciaga Ardoise SGH Part Time* and *Brian Atwood Debras*


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful Balenciaga! Is that a 2011 color? Gorgeous!


----------



## amusedcleo

batwoodfan said:


> *amusedcleo* - how is the stretching of your Harrisons going??? Is it ok if I ask why you let go of your Maniac Rose Gold pre-order? Hope you are well!


Thanks Batwood!  Uggh, the stretching with thick socks is a slow process!  I need them to work because I must have the Harrison's in my life

I let the Rose Gold maniac pre-order go because I was able to order the Rose Gold zenith instead No need for two pair of Rose Gold!


----------



## amusedcleo

jeshika said:


> YAY hello *NANI*!!!
> 
> I improvised with safety pins...
> 
> BA Zenith 140mm in Black Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view


Thanks for sharing!  Your zenith's are gorgeous, I hope you're able to figure something out to make them work for you.  Seeing your zenith's make waiting for the gold rose zeniths torture


----------



## amusedcleo

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks - Newly Revised:
> 
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
> Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
> Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Harrison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Milena 140mm: Runs TTS
> Debra 120mm: Runs TTS


 
Donna: Runs slightly small- size .5 to 1 size up


----------



## BellaShoes

*amuse*, try the high heel stretcher from amazon


----------



## amusedcleo

Thanks Bella...I'm searching for it now.  The toe box is just a bit too tight.  Crossing my fingers I can make them fit....


----------



## BellaShoes

Amuse, buy two of them, one for each shoe... http://www.amazon.com/Womens-High-Heel-Stretcher-Medium/dp/B001ANL5A0


----------



## BellaShoes

I am sad, I have been home sick all day and tpf is soooooo quiet!


----------



## jeshika

awww, *Bella*! Yeah... it's pretty slow here!


----------



## babyontheway

weekends are always slow... I have no life, so I am always on TPF


----------



## michellejy

Bella- I hope you feel better soon.

I haven't been sick, but I've been in the house because it was -12 outside!


----------



## babyontheway

Here is a recent addition- but it is a short lived one, because I have to bring them back.... they are too tight


----------



## batwoodfan

http://www.bravotv.com/the-rachel-zoe-project/season-3/videos/meeting-brian-atwood

Although we may have seen it already, here's a little something for this slow Saturday on the BA thread!


----------



## batwoodfan

babyontheway said:


> Here is a recent addition- but it is a short lived one, because I have to bring them back.... they are too tight


 
Can you exchange them?  What size did you get and what size do you need?  Nordstrom still has them- and on sale!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi everyone! 

Baby, the locas look fabulous on you, hope you can find your size!


----------



## NANI1972

*Bella* hope you feel better soon!

*Baby*, sorry the Locas didn't work, but thy certainly look great on you!

*batwood* thanks for the video. Wouldn't it be fabulous to be able to see the process of a designers work? I so should have been RZ. Not her per say, just her life style.

I need help IDing a style.


----------



## batwoodfan

Kristen Bell in Atomics!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Bat- I got them from Nordies  I got 39, but need the next 1/2 size up, which they appear to be sold out of.  I love them, but know something else will come along


batwoodfan said:


> Can you exchange them?  What size did you get and what size do you need?  Nordstrom still has them- and on sale!



Thanks Bella and Nani


BellaShoes said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Baby, the locas look fabulous on you, hope you can find your size!





NANI1972 said:


> *Bella* hope you feel better soon!
> 
> *Baby*, sorry the Locas didn't work, but thy certainly look great on you!
> 
> *batwood* thanks for the video. Wouldn't it be fabulous to be able to see the process of a designers work? I so should have been RZ. Not her per say, just her life style.
> 
> I need help IDing a style.


----------



## babyontheway

Bella- I think I remember you mentioning something about a special order.... did you ever ask BA head quarters about special ordering a pair of shoes?  My mind has been spinning thinking of all the possibilities if they will do a S.O.  
(I could be totally wrong too, I sometimes hear things I want to hear)


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> I need help IDing a style.


 
Those are the "Temptation" sandals - I believe they were from Summer 2009.


----------



## NANI1972

^Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> Bella- I think I remember you mentioning something about a special order.... did you ever ask BA head quarters about special ordering a pair of shoes?  My mind has been spinning thinking of all the possibilities if they will do a S.O.
> (I could be totally wrong too, I sometimes hear things I want to hear)



No, BA does not do special orders.


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> Thanks Bat- I got them from Nordies *I got 39*, but need the next 1/2 size up, which they appear to be sold out of.  I love them, but know something else will come along
> 
> 
> Thanks Bella and Nani



PM'ed you.


----------



## NANI1972

^Looks like the Locas may be getting a new home!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm a big lurker of this thread but I've come out of hiding to ask a quick question. Does anyone know of any US stores that have recieved the "Milena"? 

I know On Pedder has them but do they ship internationally? 

TIA 

Loving everyone's shoes! Bella, those Allisons look fab on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

resents I just want to help out a friend.... :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm a big lurker of this thread but I just have come out of hiding to ask a quick question. Does anyone know of any US stores that have recieved the "Milena"?
> 
> I know On Pedder has them but do they ship internationally?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Loving everyone's shoes! Bella, those Allisons look fab on you!



Thanks LL!!! :welcome2:

Footcandy and Intermix both carry the Milena!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Thank you! I just took a look on Footcandy and they only have the Milena in nude, and I'm really lusting for the cork version. I've been wanting them since I saw VB wearing them in Sept/Oct.


----------



## BellaShoes

Where'd she go? *BAAAAAAAAABYONTHEWAY* *hangs out window and screams her name!*


----------



## batwoodfan

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Thank you! I just took a look on Footcandy and they only have the Milena in nude, and I'm really lusting for the cork version. I've been wanting them since I saw VB wearing them in Sept/Oct.


 
I have yet to see the cork version anywhere stateside   Thanks for joining-in on the BA conversations... we'll keep an eye out for you!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> resents I just want to help out a friend.... :ninja:


 
*GASP* Does this mean we might finally be shoe-twins *Bella*?!?  I'm excited at the possibility!  You'll do them more justice than I ever could!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

batwoodfan said:


> I have yet to see the cork version anywhere stateside   Thanks for joining-in on the BA conversations... we'll keep an eye out for you!!!



Thanks  

So does On Peddar does not ship internationally?


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> *GASP* Does this mean we might finally be shoe-twins *Bella*?!?  I'm excited at the possibility!  You'll do them more justice than I ever could!




** No buying/Selling via PM **


----------



## BellaShoes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So does On Peddar does not ship internationally?



From what I have been told, no...sadly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Aww  Thank you. 

I just saw a pic of Emma Watson wearing the Jezebel and they are gorgeous. BA is giving up so many goodies this season.


----------



## BellaShoes

You may want to call them, I know Louboutin on Pedder ships Intl, I have purchased from them.. perhaps they will too?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Thank you, I'll def give them a call and try my luck. The cork Melina is the perfect spring shoe! I've already planned outfits to go with them, lol.

I remember reading somewhere (most likely in this thread) that Saks is going to recieve the Charlie in tan? Was I just imagining things or is this true?


----------



## BellaShoes

^ The 'Charlie' will be at Saks in luggage with Cork heel/platform along with a rope cross strap on the foot...


----------



## yazziestarr

babyontheway said:


> Nude power and nude dante's= They look perfect on you


thank you baby! love the locas on you, Im sorry they didn't fit.



sophinette007 said:


> Yazzie! Congrats for the Nude Powers! I love them! Aren't those comfy? I adore mine! Congrats for the Nude Dantes those are amazing!


thank you sophinette - the power are really comfy! Sorry to hear the Fionas are tight...are they still managable? Cant wait to see the  Harrisons!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *yazzie- *they both look sooooo gorgeous!!!!
> 
> *jeshika- *I can't wait to see modeling pics of the Zeniths!!!!


Thank you Dezy!



hazeltt said:


> *yazzie* - Gorgeous Powers and Dantes! I love how you chose nude for both!


Thank you. I love the nude color even if its not "nude to me"...I may have to go on a nude shoe ban


lkrp123 said:


> *LOVE* all the new additions ladies!!!!!
> 
> Nude Powers...
> 
> *Bella* you look great in the Barettas!....Closet Cleaning...DANGER! But ohsofun!!


thank you lkrp!



batwoodfan said:


> *DOUBLE GASP* Such an amazing shoe on you!  I love the "from above looking down" picture!


Thanks Batwood! glad you liked it...its such a good view of the shoe



NANI1972 said:


> Yazzie- Your Powers and Dante look incredible on you!


Thank you NANI!



grace7 said:


> congrats on the powers and dantes!! i love your pictures and they look fabulous on you!!


Thanks you Grace! I love the watermark pumps.They are gorgeous on you!
Congrats on finding them!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> YAY hello *NANI*!!!
> 
> I improvised with safety pins...
> 
> BA Zenith 140mm in Black Patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top view


they are fantastic!! You do not  have cankels. i like the ribbon idea if the cobbler cant do anything.


----------



## yazziestarr

missty4 said:


> a little bag/shoe pr0n
> 
> *Balenciaga Ardoise SGH Part Time* and *Brian Atwood Debras*



that is some major shoe/bag porn! Im dying for an ardoise GSH city or PT!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*
sedatedrainbow* love the boots! congrats!

*Ladylouboutin* Im looking for the cork milenas too. aren't they beautiful. If I see 'em I'll let you know.


----------



## grace7

thank bella and b! i did find them on yoogis.



BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *grace* on both notes...
> 
> The water spot pumps look lovely on you grace, the size looks good from here!





batwoodfan said:


> LOVE THESE!!!  A classic with a twist!  Where did you find them?  NM Online?





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Thank you, I'll def give them a call and try my luck. The cork Melina is the perfect spring shoe! I've already planned outfits to go with them, lol.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere (most likely in this thread) that Saks is going to recieve the Charlie in tan? Was I just imagining things or is this true?



i love the cork melina too! i was just mentioning that earlier today. ugh my list is growing longer! good luck finding it.

*baby* the loca looks great, hope you can find the right size.


i received confirmation from NAP today that they will be carrying the martina strauss (the shoe that megan fox was seen wearing at the golden globes). don't know if this has been reported or not. i assumed they would be considering it was on the landing page for BA. still looking for zenith...


----------



## jeshika

thanks yazzie!


----------



## ms piggy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks
> 
> So does On Peddar does not ship internationally?



Unfortunately they don't ship internationally.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you grace, did they tell you the price


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> ^I need to let me AMEX cool down... I have been spending like Charlie Sheen in a Whorehouse....



I need to quote myself so I remember it was only a few short pages ago when I stated this^

I have to pass on *Baby's* Loca's... my AMEX had a kung fu death grip on my wallet this morning when I tried to remove it to buy the Loca's... plus my hubby thinks it is a style that will just sit in my closet. ush:


----------



## jeshika

Any 40.5 ladies here? Nude/Black Santana Spectator Pumps  Starting bid $275

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Sp...96855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41564156b7


----------



## BellaShoes

Good Morning *Jeshika*!! You little temptress, I have three new purchases in the Wolford thread!


----------



## jeshika

morning *bella*!!!! oooh, off to check out your lovelies!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I need to quote myself so I remember it was only a few short pages ago when I stated this^
> 
> I have to pass on *Baby's* Loca's... my AMEX had a kung fu death grip on my wallet this morning when I tried to remove it to buy the Loca's... plus my hubby thinks it is a style that will just sit in my closet. ush:


 
They won't sit in your closet!  They are the perfect shoe to wear with your cropped skinny jeans, plaid shirt tied-at-the-waist and grey tote while walking through Greenwich Village with your red-haired best friend!!!


----------



## jeshika

My Locas are getting here tomorrow!!!!!! i cannot wait!!!!! 

and i may or may not have asked my SA to see if the lavender ones in my size were still available.


----------



## grace7

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you grace, did they tell you the price



no, but if i find out i will report back, as i am still collecting data. the person i spoke with at NAP stated that the martina is scheduled to arrive about mid march.   they were most helpful at NAP!


----------



## ChloeTan

Hi,

Anyone knows where I could find lavender Loca in size 36??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wagner on the Outnet - $445
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/60206


----------



## babyontheway

Only size 41 left


----------



## Windelynn

babyontheway said:


> Only size 41 left



now goneeeee


----------



## BellaShoes

Dukeprincess said:


> Wagner on the Outnet - $445
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/60206



I would have jumped on those SO fast!


----------



## BellaShoes

They also have these slouched boots $334
Sz 39
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/60205


----------



## Dukeprincess

When I posted them all sizes were available.  I guess they went super fast.


----------



## BellaShoes

^


----------



## jeshika

Lavender Locas Sz 40 Starting at 197!
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-ST...69491?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230dafa233


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> Lavender Locas Sz 40 Starting at 197!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-ST...69491?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item230dafa233


 

Just an FYI< these are missing studs.


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Just an FYI< these are missing studs.



ooh, good call, *NANI*!


----------



## batwoodfan

Dukeprincess said:


> When I posted them all sizes were available. I guess they went super fast.


 
Please tell me that by "all sizes" you mean "everything but a 35.5/36" - otherwise I might cry


----------



## Dukeprincess

batwoodfan said:


> Please tell me that by "all sizes" you mean "everything but a 35.5/36" - otherwise I might cry


 
No 35.5 or 36.   But sizes 7-11 were there.  I posted as soon as I got the email!  I tried, ladies, I really did.


----------



## batwoodfan

Dukeprincess said:


> No 35.5 or 36.  But sizes 7-11 were there. I posted as soon as I got the email! I tried, ladies, I really did.


 
Thanks *Duke*!  I had a similar experience with a couple "steals and deals" postings within this thread but nobody was able to get to the link in time!


----------



## jeshika

:ninja:

oh *batwoodfan*... i blame you for tempting me with the lavender Locas. my trusty ole SA was able to find them... sometimes i wished he wasn't so good! hahaha.


----------



## heatherB

batwoodfan said:


> They won't sit in your closet! They are the perfect shoe to wear with your cropped skinny jeans, plaid shirt tied-at-the-waist and grey tote while walking through Greenwich Village with your red-haired best friend!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> :ninja:
> 
> oh *batwoodfan*... i blame you for tempting me with the lavender Locas. my trusty ole SA was able to find them... sometimes i wished he wasn't so good! hahaha.


 
Tempt? Me? You? I have NO IDEA what you are talking about! Congrats double-Loca-shoe-twin!


----------



## yazziestarr

maiden voyage of my nude powers today!

double loca shoes twins!!! so cute!


----------



## jeshika

*yazzie*, i love your avatar! shoe twins! i'm wearing those babies at work today. ack, MBP + stockings = too tight! ouch! WHERE ARE THE MODELING PIXXX OF THE NUDE POWERS,*YAZZIE*!!!!!!!

hahaha, oh *bat*, you can deny all you want but i'm still "blaming" you!


----------



## yazziestarr

thank you!! yay shoes twins! I'm dying to wear mine. I may have to get new tights and plan an outfit, although Id need to stretch the right or there will definitely be squishage since they fit exactly. 

heres a cell pic from at my desk...I was gonna take an outfit shot this morning but then I realized I'm sick and did not really look as put together as my cold lead me to believe.


----------



## jeshika

They arrived! 

Loca
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quick pic in the bathroom...  Got complimented by my fashion lovin' manager on my way back to my desk! 





official pixx when i get home


----------



## michellejy

jeshika- I like those. I swear I have a black purse purse with studs that color. That's a good reason to justify them, right? 

I think my Harrisons are in limbo. I need to call Saks and try to get some tracking info.


----------



## Windelynn

Super Cute Jeshika!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> They arrived!
> 
> Loca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick pic in the bathroom...  Got complimented by my fashion lovin' manager on my way back to my desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official pixx when i get home


so cute! I love the black/gold combo!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Oh, my dearest Brian Atwood, your shoes are quickly becoming the loves of my life....which is precisely why it was about time for me to join this amazing thread!!!! 

My Current Brian Atwood Collection:
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Black Patent Booties
*Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pumps in Nude with Black Trim

Does Anyone Know Where I can Find:
*Brian Atwood 140mm Milena Cork Slingbacks--39/39.5
*Brian Atwood 140mm Didier Booties in Leopard Cavallino--39/39.5
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Lilac Eyelet
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Cappuccino Nude Satin/Pink Satin--39/39.5
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac/Zenith in ROSE GOLD--39/39.5
^^I apologize in advance if this has already been requested!!

Sigh....I am sure that I am not alone in my frustration to find Brian Atwood's in the higher, 140mm heel height. While I have noticed that Saks and NM do carry some Brian Atwood's, they only have (a majority of select few styles) them in the 120mm heel height?! The only places I have been able to find Brian Atwood's in the higher 140mm version are NAP, Footcandy, and eBay. What gives?!?!

I really wish Brian would sell his shoes through an online boutique via his website a la Monsieur Christian Louboutin!!!

TIA for all of your help ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

jesh!

you def are 'livin la vida LOCA' in those LOCAs! (sorry....had to!)

they are crazy....crazy hot!

congrats.


----------



## deango

QueenOfHeels said:


> Oh, my dearest Brian Atwood, your shoes are quickly becoming the loves of my life....which is precisely why it was about time for me to join this amazing thread!!!!
> 
> My Current Brian Atwood Collection:
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Black Patent Booties
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pumps in Nude with Black Trim
> 
> Does Anyone Know Where I can Find:
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Milena Cork Slingbacks--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Didier Booties in Leopard Cavallino--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Lilac Eyelet
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Cappuccino Nude Satin/Pink Satin--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac/Zenith in ROSE GOLD--39/39.5
> ^^I apologize in advance if this has already been requested!!
> 
> Sigh....I am sure that I am not alone in my frustration to find Brian Atwood's in the higher, 140mm heel height. While I have noticed that Saks and NM do carry some Brian Atwood's, they only have (a majority of select few styles) them in the 120mm heel height?! The only places I have been able to find Brian Atwood's in the higher 140mm version are NAP, Footcandy, and eBay. What gives?!?!
> 
> I really wish Brian would sell his shoes through an online boutique via his website a la Monsieur Christian Louboutin!!!
> 
> TIA for all of your help ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.



Lovely collection
Where did you find your 140 Maniac in Nude Patent ? Are they Smoke Nude?
Family pictures if you don't mind


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome *Queen of Heels*! I second deango's request, PICS! :useless:

*jeshika*, congrats on your fabulous new Loca's!!

*yazzie*, your nude powers are fantastic! Congrats, don't you just love them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay, so don't be mad but I cannot say more than this right now.... :ninja:

I will share details once I know they have shipped and I have a tracking number..otherwise.... nothing more for now :ninja: well maybe this....  and perhaps this  and _definitely_ this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT NOTHING MORE.....


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

nothing more.... yeah, my FOOT!

*Bella* - I luv you and all, but you might need to enter a B. Atwood 12-step program very soon


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Aww, THANKS *deango* and *BellaShoes* for the heartfelt warm welcome!! 

WILL POST PICS FIRST THING TOMORROW MORNING OF MY BRIAN ATWOOD SHOE FAMILY--PROMISE!!!!!!!!!

Right now, I've got to go finish fitting a client for a dress!! 

Take care lovelies,

XOXO.


----------



## hazeltt

jeshika said:


> They arrived!
> 
> Loca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick pic in the bathroom...  Got complimented by my fashion lovin' manager on my way back to my desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official pixx when i get home



They look so cute on you!


----------



## hazeltt

yazziestarr said:


> thank you!! yay shoes twins! I'm dying to wear mine. I may have to get new tights and plan an outfit, although Id need to stretch the right or there will definitely be squishage since they fit exactly.
> 
> heres a cell pic from at my desk...I was gonna take an outfit shot this morning but then I realized I'm sick and did not really look as put together as my cold lead me to believe.


----------



## BellaShoes

DC-Cutie said:


> nothing more.... yeah, my FOOT!
> 
> *Bella* - I luv you and all, but you might need to enter a B. Atwood 12-step program very soon




For the record, I have sold 15 pairs of Louboutins (in 8 weeks) and just returned my Nude Dante pumps as I think they will eventually go on sale.

Sooooo, one little tiny something won't hurt anyone.  Once I share the news, I am sure forgiveness will be mine


----------



## BellaShoes

QueenOfHeels said:


> Aww, THANKS *deango* and *BellaShoes* for the heartfelt warm welcome!!
> 
> WILL POST PICS FIRST THING TOMORROW MORNING OF MY BRIAN ATWOOD SHOE FAMILY--PROMISE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right now, I've got to go finish fitting a client for a dress!!
> 
> Take care lovelies,
> 
> XOXO.



Crazy lady!! CL's MBB are on your wish list in the size I sold yesterday!!! They went for a STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> For the record, I have sold 15 pairs of Louboutins (in 8 weeks) and just returned my Nude Dante pumps as I think they will eventually go on sale.
> 
> Sooooo, one little tiny something won't hurt anyone.  Once I share the news, I am sure forgiveness will be mine



Wow!  15 pair, you're on a roll....  carry on!

**waits for *Bella* to share her new acquisition**


----------



## NANI1972

jeshika said:


> They arrived!
> 
> Loca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official pixx when i get home


 
Congrats, Jes they are awsome!



yazziestarr said:


> thank you!! yay shoes twins! I'm dying to wear mine. I may have to get new tights and plan an outfit, although Id need to stretch the right or there will definitely be squishage since they fit exactly.
> 
> heres a cell pic from at my desk...I was gonna take an outfit shot this morning but then I realized I'm sick and did not really look as put together as my cold lead me to believe.


Yay Yazzie!



QueenOfHeels said:


> Oh, my dearest Brian Atwood, your shoes are quickly becoming the loves of my life....which is precisely why it was about time for me to join this amazing thread!!!!
> 
> My Current Brian Atwood Collection:
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Black Patent Booties
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pumps in Nude with Black Trim
> 
> Does Anyone Know Where I can Find:
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Milena Cork Slingbacks--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Didier Booties in Leopard Cavallino--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Lilac Eyelet
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Cappuccino Nude Satin/Pink Satin--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac/Zenith in ROSE GOLD--39/39.5
> ^^I apologize in advance if this has already been requested!!
> 
> Sigh....I am sure that I am not alone in my frustration to find Brian Atwood's in the higher, 140mm heel height. While I have noticed that Saks and NM do carry some Brian Atwood's, they only have (a majority of select few styles) them in the 120mm heel height?! The only places I have been able to find Brian Atwood's in the higher 140mm version are NAP, Footcandy, and eBay. What gives?!?!
> 
> I really wish Brian would sell his shoes through an online boutique via his website a la Monsieur Christian Louboutin!!!
> 
> TIA for all of your help ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.


 
Welcome QofH! Looking forward to all the pics of your lovlies!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so don't be mad but I cannot say more than this right now.... :ninja:
> 
> I will share details once I know they have shipped and I have a tracking number..otherwise.... nothing more for now :ninja: well maybe this....  and perhaps this  and _definitely_ this... forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gif
> 
> BUT NOTHING MORE.....


 
pfffft! You are always going commando on us!

Can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## babyontheway

We know you tried- they just go so darn quick


Dukeprincess said:


> No 35.5 or 36.  But sizes 7-11 were there.  I posted as soon as I got the email!  I tried, ladies, I really did.



Bat- you ARE dangerous to this thread!  I have loco's that don't fit sitting in their box, and after seeing your photos, I take them back out and WANT to make them fit


batwoodfan said:


> Tempt? Me? You? I have NO IDEA what you are talking about! Congrats double-Loca-shoe-twin!



 Jes- they are HOT, HOT, HOT!!!!!!


jeshika said:


> They arrived!
> 
> Quick pic in the bathroom... Got complimented by my fashion lovin' manager on my way back to my desk!
> 
> official pixx when i get home



Bella-this is going to be good, I can feel it  Can't wait for some more news


BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so don't be mad but I cannot say more than this right now....
> 
> I will share details once I know they have shipped and I have a tracking number..otherwise.... nothing more for now :ninja: well maybe this....  and perhaps this
> BUT NOTHING MORE.....


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> pfffft! You are always *going commando* on us!
> Can't wait to see what it is!



:lolots:

If I _was_ going commando, I certainly think I might be banned for showing.. I am not Britney Spears after all...


----------



## michellejy

Okay, I am dying to see a QueenOfHeels collection photo.

Bella- I probably need to cover my eyes for your next reveal. I swear I am lusting after your shoe closet. Oh, and I saw the price you let those MBBs go at.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots:
> 
> If I _was_ going commando, I certainly think I might be banned for showing.. I am not Britney Spears after all...


 
Hehe, I meant recon mission like, not the full monty style.

Why did you let go of your MBB? Just curious, you worked so hard to get them.


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> thank you!! yay shoes twins! I'm dying to wear mine. I may have to get new tights and plan an outfit, although Id need to stretch the right or there will definitely be squishage since they fit exactly.
> 
> heres a cell pic from at my desk...I was gonna take an outfit shot this morning but then I realized I'm sick and did not really look as put together as my cold lead me to believe.


 
Love your Powers!  They look great with your skin tone!  Congrats- such a classic!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> They arrived!
> 
> Loca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick pic in the bathroom...  Got complimented by my fashion lovin' manager on my way back to my desk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official pixx when i get home


 


YAY!!! I love them on you! I love wearing mine with tights too! So excited to have you as a shoe twin!!!


----------



## lkrp123

So behind ladies!

I need to catch up!


----------



## batwoodfan

QueenOfHeels said:


> Oh, my dearest Brian Atwood, your shoes are quickly becoming the loves of my life....which is precisely why it was about time for me to join this amazing thread!!!!
> 
> My Current Brian Atwood Collection:
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Black Patent Booties
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pumps in Nude with Black Trim
> 
> Sigh....I am sure that I am not alone in my frustration to find Brian Atwood's in the higher, 140mm heel height. While I have noticed that Saks and NM do carry some Brian Atwood's, they only have (a majority of select few styles) them in the 120mm heel height?! The only places I have been able to find Brian Atwood's in the higher 140mm version are NAP, Footcandy, and eBay. What gives?!?!
> 
> I really wish Brian would sell his shoes through an online boutique via his website a la Monsieur Christian Louboutin!!!
> 
> TIA for all of your help ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.


 
*QueenOfHeels* - HOLY CRAP! Your collection sounds amazing! I don't mean to be pushy, but we're gonna need way more than a simple family pic! We're gonna need some up-close-and-personal shots of these babies (I'm sure I'm not the only one that would love it)! Also, if you have time, can you include where you purchased your BAs??? You mentioned that you are dressing a client, are you a stylist- do you have a secret BA supplier? Sorry for the million questions, I have a slight 140mm obsession if you haven't noticed over the past 200+ pages of this thread! TIA!

By the way, WELCOME TO THE BA THREAD!

ITA about e-commerce on brianatwood.com - we have all been dying to see that happen - I predict it will in 2011 - no basis to that prediction, just a hunch!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so don't be mad but I cannot say more than this right now.... :ninja:
> 
> I will share details once I know they have shipped and I have a tracking number..otherwise.... nothing more for now :ninja: well maybe this....  and perhaps this  and _definitely_ this... forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gif
> 
> BUT NOTHING MORE.....


 
*BELLA!!!*  Can I make some guesses?  Lavender Locas?  Naya Bis?  Terminators?  So help me if you come back and say you found 140mm Nude Patent Maniacs I am gonna buy the most expensive Magnum of champagne I can find and fly out to the West Coast and CELEBRATE with you!!!

I am dyyyyyyying with curiosity!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

babyontheway said:


> Bat- you ARE dangerous to this thread! I have loco's that don't fit sitting in their box, and after seeing your photos, I take them back out and WANT to make them fit


 
What is the possibility of properly stretching those bad-boys?  Sock trick?  Cobbler!  Make it work *baby*!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

QueenOfHeels said:


> Does Anyone Know Where I can Find:
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Milena Cork Slingbacks--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Didier Booties in Leopard Cavallino--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Lilac Eyelet
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Cappuccino Nude Satin/Pink Satin--39/39.5
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac/Zenith in ROSE GOLD--39/39.5
> QUOTE]
> 
> 140mm Milena Cork Slingbacks: On Pedder
> 140mm Capuccino Nude Satin Maniacs: "The Room" at "The Bay"
> 140mm RG Maniacs: I'm working on that one, I will share when I get confirmation!
> 140mm RG Zenith: "The Room" at "The Bay" according to InStyle
> 
> Best of luck- be sure to report back if you have any luck!!!


----------



## hazeltt

BellaShoes said:


> Okay, so don't be mad but I cannot say more than this right now.... :ninja:
> 
> I will share details once I know they have shipped and I have a tracking number..otherwise.... nothing more for now :ninja: well maybe this....  and perhaps this  and _definitely_ this... forums.thefashionspot.com/images/smilies/w00t2.gif
> 
> BUT NOTHING MORE.....




Tell me it's something rose gold!!


----------



## Vendrazi

The first word that came to my mind for Bella's surprise was "quilted"...


----------



## kiska80

footcandyshoes.com has one last pair of drama pumps in a size 38.  Too bad it's not my size.  Whoever gets them is super lucky!


----------



## batwoodfan

kiska80 said:


> footcandyshoes.com has one last pair of drama pumps in a size 38. Too bad it's not my size. Whoever gets them is super lucky!


 
Thanks for the intel *kiska*!  Wish that 8 was a 6!


----------



## kiska80

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks for the intel *kiska*! Wish that 8 was a 6!


 

Tell me about it.  I've been searching for these for months, and still no luck in a 35 or 35.5

I did however snap up a pair of 140mm Black Satin Maniac Pumps!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

kiska80 said:


> Tell me about it. I've been searching for these for months, and still no luck in a 35 or 35.5
> 
> I did however snap up a pair of 140mm Black Satin Maniac Pumps!!!


 
*GASP* *kiska* WHERE DID YOU FIND THEM!?!?!


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks ladies! the powers almost made me forget about my cold today...they may need a sister


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> thanks ladies! the powers almost made me forget about my cold today...they may need a sister


 
*yazzie* will the Dramas on footcandy work for you??? They have a size 8!


----------



## yazziestarr

^^just checked out!!! they're 140s so I think they are going to be small but I gotta try it....there will be a lot of praying to the shoe gods goin on!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> ^^just checked out!!! they're 140s so I think they are going to be small but I gotta try it....there will be a lot of praying to the shoe gods goin on!!!



YAY! Congrats!  Are you a true 7.5?  Sounds like you might be... Regardless, when you have the letters UHG next to a previous season's style in your siggy you gotta go for it!  I am so happy that Drama went to a fellow TPF'er!


----------



## kiska80

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks for the intel *kiska*! Wish that 8 was a 6!


 


batwoodfan said:


> *GASP* *kiska* WHERE DID YOU FIND THEM!?!?!


 At Bergdorf Goodman a few weeks ago.  Sometimes people return them (don't know why...), and I just happened to get lucky. =)


----------



## kiska80

yazziestarr said:


> ^^just checked out!!! they're 140s so I think they are going to be small but I gotta try it....there will be a lot of praying to the shoe gods goin on!!!


 
Congrats!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

kiska80 said:


> At Bergdorf Goodman a few weeks ago.  Sometimes people return them (don't know why...), and I just happened to get lucky. =)



Congrats!!! Were they on sale?  How much were they if you don't mind me asking?  TIA!!!  

Also, if you wouldn't mind, post some pics!  I think you are the only BA thread contributor with black satin BA Maniac 140s!


----------



## kiska80

batwoodfan said:


> Congrats!!! Were they on sale? How much were they if you don't mind me asking? TIA!!!


 
They were around $380 on sale (they gave me 30% off).  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## batwoodfan

kiska80 said:


> They were around $380 on sale (they gave me 30% off).  I'll post pics tomorrow.



*TRIPLE GASP* that is aammaazziinngg!  So happy for you!


----------



## kiska80

batwoodfan said:


> *TRIPLE GASP* that is aammaazziinngg! So happy for you!


 
Thank you so much!  I am too, love them!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

The satin must look amazing kiska! I'm excited to see pics!


----------



## hannahc123

wow guys all the BA's are amazin, especially the rose gold ones, i definitely think im gonna have to start looking for a pair for myself!


----------



## ChloeTan

Hi,

Anyone knows where I could find lavender Loca in size 36?? TIA


----------



## Windelynn

argh footcandy has the donnas in size 8, 8.5, 9 but its freaking 720!!! ugh...after duties and shipping and taxes...ugh!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Drama, I wonder if I can make the 38 work? 37.5 would probably be the ideal size for me, so hopefully heel grips etc. will do the trick!


----------



## batwoodfan

ChloeTan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone knows where I could find lavender Loca in size 36?? TIA



Call Nordstrom Chicago (Michigan Ave)- that's where I got mine and last time I was there they had a few small sizes left on the sale rack.  IMO they run TTS- are you a true 36 or a true 35.5?  If anything the SA @ Mich Ave can check computer inventory for you!  Good luck!  Report back!


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> ^^just checked out!!! they're 140s so I think they are going to be small but I gotta try it....there will be a lot of praying to the shoe gods goin on!!!


 

Yikes! I just saw your post. Did you buy them? Because, I just did too. Which means that my order probably won't go through. Unless they have more than one in a 38 which is doubtfull. They really need to fix thier on line shopping process then!


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Drama, I wonder if I can make the 38 work? 37.5 would probably be the ideal size for me, so hopefully heel grips etc. will do the trick!



NANI- I think they were snatched up last night by another TPF'er...


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Yikes! I just saw your post. Did you buy them? Because, I just did too. Which means that my order probably won't go through. Unless they have more than one in a 38 which is doubtfull. They really need to fix thier on line shopping process then!



Oh no!  Let's home someone ELSE didn't get them before both of you!  How hard is it to input true inventory into e-commerce and have it reflect upon purchase?!?!?


----------



## jeshika

yay *YAZZIE*!!! Congrats on the drama!!!!! 

awww, *NANI*. The footcandy online store is sometimes kind of funky. sending good vibes your way!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

That is so aggrivating that they don't have the quantity or stock updated right away on-line, not good.

I got a confirmation for the order, but of course I'll have to wait and see what happens once they open for business on the west coast. Grrrr!


----------



## Windelynn

oh no nani and yazzi...i sure hope one of you gets them!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> YAY! Congrats!  Are you a true 7.5?  Sounds like you might be... Regardless, when you have the letters UHG next to a previous season's style in your siggy you gotta go for it!  I am so happy that Drama went to a fellow TPF'er!


Im actually in between 7.5/8 which is why I think they'll be small. judging by the sizing so far I'd be more confident about 120s fitting...but we'll find out. Pretty lucky since I added the UHG yesterday. 



NANI1972 said:


> Yikes! I just saw your post. Did you buy them? Because, I just did too. Which means that my order probably won't go through. Unless they have more than one in a 38 which is doubtfull. They really need to fix thier on line shopping process then!



oh no. I did buy them.  last night I was worried about it becuase after I placed the order I kept refreshing the page to see if the stock would update and it was still there. I did get an order confirmation too. i don't have a charge yet though.


----------



## NANI1972

Since you ordered before me I'm sure mine will be cancelled, well if they don't work for you let me know! Best of luck!


----------



## yazziestarr

If someone didn't get them before me I will definitely let you know

ugh now Im gonna be checking my email every 5 sec waiting for footcandy to say they're out of stock


----------



## NANI1972

We're having drama caused by the Dramas!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> Crazy lady!! CL's MBB are on your wish list in the size I sold yesterday!!! They went for a STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!



*XXXXXX Not allowed.*


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome *Queen of Heels*! I second deango's request, PICS! :useless:
> 
> *jeshika*, congrats on your fabulous new Loca's!!
> 
> *yazzie*, your nude powers are fantastic! Congrats, don't you just love them!



FAMILY PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN THIS ATTACHMENT--
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pump in Nude Patent with Black Trim


----------



## QueenOfHeels

IN THIS ATTACHEMENT:
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent


----------



## QueenOfHeels

IN THIS ATTACHMENT:
*Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Platform Booties in Black Patent
*Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent

I will now gladly take any QUESTIONS/COMMENTS/CONCERNS you may have at this time!!!!!!!!!!!

LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!!!!!! 

XOXO.


----------



## sabrunka

Gorgeous shoes, I LOVE them! Wish I could wear them... I stick to 100mm or lower... No one needs a 6'5 stick walking around hahaha


----------



## Windelynn

Queen of heels i am drooling over 
Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent 

DROOOLINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## yazziestarr

QueenOfHeels said:


> FAMILY PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IN THIS ATTACHMENT--
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pump in Nude Patent with Black Trim




Beautiful collection!!


----------



## jeshika

I DIE *QoH*!!!!!!! those smoke nudes!!!!!  be careful, *Bella *might break into your closet since you guys are the same size!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> Beautiful collection!!


  Yazzie* I PMed you!


----------



## NANI1972

*Queen*  Love your collection! Those smoke nudes are TDF a thousand times!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

wagners are wicked! loving the collection QoH


----------



## batwoodfan

*QoH* Holy smokes - you have amazing BAs!  You went crazy for the Fall 2009 collection, huh?  In my opinion, his Fall 2009 shoes really put him on the map in a much larger scale.  Although he's been in business since 2001 and has been a respected designer from the start, that Fall 2009 collection was truly special.  Congrats on your AMAZING BA shoes - can't wait to hear more!

Would you mind letting us know where you got them all and when?  TIA!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Yazzie* I PMed you!


PMd you back


----------



## batwoodfan

*Yazzie, NANI*, any Drama news? *fingers crossed*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I got a email from Footcandy that they only had one pair and it sold this morning 

I hope one of you got them! 

*QoH* I FREAKING LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!


----------



## michellejy

Okay, ladies. I have a question for you all. I got my Harrisons today, and I *love* how they look, but I have to admit, I do not feel comfortable walking in them at all. I have other heels that are the same height, so I don't know if these have a slightly different pitch or what. 

I am determined to make them work, but I could use some tips. What sort of padding are you using in these 140mm shoes to make them work? Foot Petals tip toes or their regular insoles or something totally different.

Please help me out here because my husband HATED these shoes, and I don't want to return them since I bought them anyway.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

*Michelle* Congrats on the Harrisons! PLEASE post pics!!

Maybe you can pad it up with foot petals? It should make it a bit comfier


----------



## michellejy

I'll get some photos posted later. I have to be all :ninja: when I try them on so my husband doesn't see me wobbling around.


----------



## batwoodfan

Ladies!  Amazing, sexy and unique pair of Wagner 140s listed on the 'bay (not my listing).  Size 37- I've never seen this particular satin pattern before- I love them and wish they weren't a 37- arg!  I hope one of you gets them- great opening price!  Item# 140504894248.  Any takers?  Opinions?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

We should start a petition for BA to re-release Maniac Smoke Nude 140!

I seriously need these, lol.


----------



## batwoodfan

ATTENTION!!!  *Bella* just tweeted some VERY interesting news- she is in LA and I assume not near a computer to post this to TPF but she found SMOKE NUDE MANIACS!!!!  Unfortunately it is not a full re-release but a random store return to the Intermix Store in Los Angeles.  It is a size 40.5 and 140mm.  Beware, she said they look slightly worn and are not in absolute perfect condition (slight wear to soles and slight wrinkling on one heel) but that doesn't matter (she suggests asking for 10% off perhaps).  These are HOLY GRAIL shoes as you guys know!  Go!  Go!  Go!!!!! 310.860.0113 - be sure to report back if you get 'em!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG lucky 40.5!


----------



## hazeltt

QueenOfHeels said:


> FAMILY PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IN THIS ATTACHMENT--
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pump in Nude Patent with Black Trim



These are my favourites!! Ahh, they're so pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am! Thanks for the post in my absence batwood... So i walked into Intermix on Robertson and spotted them from the door. I could NOT believe my eyes! They are in what looks to be 'worn' condition. They have the lighter insole though which now makes me think it was a random shipment that came into Intermix last year? I posed it next to the Dante and they are definitely 140mm and then took my drama off as weel as grabbed their nude Power and this nude maniac is significantly darker, significantly. The SA confirmed they are from 'a year ago' and a good customer returned them a couple months back and because she was 'a good customer' and its a staple shoe, there it sits.

If you are interested, I definitely would ask for 10-15% off. The have worn soles ( they will say its from trying on only) but i held it next to my Dramas which I have worn 4-5 times now and my soles look better. The back of one heel not the spike but the heel is wrinkled and the insoles have 'foot grime'.

I think that sums it up! Oh $575.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am! Thanks for the post in my absence batwood... So i walked into Intermix on Robertson and spotted them from the door. I could NOT believe my eyes! They are in what looks to be 'worn' condition. They have the lighter insole though which now makes me think it was a random shipment that came into Intermix last year? I posed it next to the Dante and they are definitely 140mm and then took my drama off as weel as grabbed their nude Power and this nude maniac is significantly darker, significantly. The SA confirmed they are from 'a year ago' and a good customer returned them a couple months back and because she was 'a good customer' and its a staple shoe, there it sits.
> 
> If you are interested, I definitely would ask for 10-15% off. The have worn soles ( they will say its from trying on only) but i held it next to my Dramas which I have worn 4-5 times now and my soles look better. The back of one heel not the spike but the heel is wrinkled and the insoles have 'foot grime'.
> 
> I think that sums it up! Oh $575.


 
Phew!  I am glad you were able to get to your computer and fill-in the details!  I hope I didn't steal your thunder- I just knew you were out of town AND out shopping so I thought I would help.  I really really really hope a TPF'er grabs that HG pair of BA's and tells us all about it.

Were you absolutely crazed that you FINALLY had your hands on them but they were too big- my heart goes out to you because similar experiences have happened to me.  Heart pounding, disbelief then frustration at the size!!!  Trust me Bella, I know in my bones that when the time is right you WILL get those dang 140mm Nude Maniacs!!!

Also, a quick way to tell if they are the smoke nude is the insole.  The Smoke Nude was a Fall 2009 shoe and that season's Maniacs had a dark tan insole as opposed the the regular light cream insole of today's BAs.

Any other BA sightings in LALA Land?  Try going to DecadesTwo!  They often have great sample and consignment BA's.


----------



## batwoodfan

NEW ONLINE BRIAN ATWOOD ALERT!
Elyse Walker just updated their site with all of the resort shoes that *Bella* gave us the intel about!

http://www.elysewalker.com/store/manufacturers.php?manufacturerid=141


----------



## BellaShoes

^you see that what concerns me as these had the lighter (current) insole but the nude was much darker than I have ever seen. This is why I wondered if Intermix had ordered another run beyond the original Fall 09 order. If you check back to November in this thread, there were a few 'smoke' sightings at Intermix but all with lighter insoles.... Weird.


----------



## BellaShoes

As for others, I did need to work today so only made one other stop at Saks. The only think worth noting that we have not yet talked about or seen in look books; a fantastic purple, pink snake print (same as Naya Bis) but in the WAGNER! Gorgeous.. And the sizing in TTS for me.

Lastly, tried on the Claudette in nude suede with gold studs... Love. Again TTS.


----------



## BellaShoes

I suppose if you are a 40.5, call Intermix and have them read the box label to you?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> As for others, I did need to work today so only made one other stop at Saks. The only think worth noting that we have not yet talked about or seen in look books; a fantastic purple, pink snake print (same as Naya Bis) but in the WAGNER! Gorgeous.. And the sizing in TTS for me.
> 
> Lastly, tried on the Claudette in nude suede with gold studs... Love. Again TTS.


 
Heart-be-still!  Love it!  I adore the Claudette- I lust after the pair on NAP and Hu's!!!  And the Wagners are a HTF style- since it was Saks, can I assume 120mm?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> ^you see that what concerns me as these had the lighter (current) insole but the nude was much darker than I have ever seen. This is why I wondered if Intermix had ordered another run beyond the original Fall 09 order. If you check back to November in this thread, there were a few 'smoke' sightings at Intermix but all with lighter insoles.... Weird.


 
iiinnnttteeerrreeessstttiiinnnggg!  Smoke with a light insole!  So true, they must have squeaked in another size run late in the season.  BA is still a smallish operation in Italy so I am sure that the smoke could have very well gone out with a light insole...


----------



## batwoodfan

Another amazing BA Deal & Steal on the 'bay:
Brian Atwood "Lidia" sandal.  This is a cult classic pair of BAs made famous through a snapshot taken by Tommy Ton (of jakandjil.com).  He caught Sarah Rutson of Lane Crawford wearing this same style at Paris Fashion Week a few seasons back (1st pic).  I cannot believe these are on the 'bay (and NEW no-less!)  Size 39.5 - opening bid is $139.99(!!!)  Item # 280621073963.  These are similar to the Trixy heel (5th pic) that I have in leopard in the same heel height (120mm) and I have found them to be TTS.  Go get 'em!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Here's a pic of that lovely Wagner pump on the 'bay I posted about earlier (can't believe opening bid is $99.99- I am cursing at my tiny feet right now)!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Here's a pic of that lovely Wagner pump on the 'bay I posted about earlier (can't believe opening bid is $99.99- I am cursing at my tiny feet right now)!


Cannot find this auction?


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Another amazing BA Deal & Steal on the 'bay:
> Brian Atwood "Lidia" sandal.  This is a cult classic pair of BAs made famous through a snapshot taken by Tommy Ton (of jakandjil.com).  He caught Sarah Rutson of Lane Crawford wearing this same style at Paris Fashion Week a few seasons back (1st pic).  I cannot believe these are on the 'bay (and NEW no-less!)  Size 39.5 - opening bid is $139.99(!!!)  Item # 280621073963.  These are similar to the Trixy heel (5th pic) that I have in leopard in the same heel height (120mm) and I have found them to be TTS.  Go get 'em!!!



I am going to try!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Cannot find this auction?



Item # 140504894248 - does that work?


----------



## BellaShoes

Found them, not my size but gorgeous!

I am inquiring on the pony hairs...

As for the question on the Saks intel, yes, the claudette and wagner were both 120.. As were the white eyelet wagner, black eyelet wagner, black, nude, bourdueax, orange, green, white and purple maniacs...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Found them, not my size but gorgeous!
> 
> I am inquiring on the pony hairs...
> 
> As for the question on the Saks intel, yes, the claudette and wagner were both 120.. As were the white eyelet wagner, black eyelet wagner, black, nude, bourdueax, orange, green, white and purple maniacs...



*fingers crossed* Anne Hathaway wore the Lidia sandal in black patent to a press junket maybe a year and a half or so ago.  I can post the pic tomorrow!


----------



## sabrunka

Ahh those leopard sandals really interest me.. And are my size! Well they might be.. Does BA run true to size?


----------



## BellaShoes

Uh oh.. I am eyeing them too sabrunka


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Uh oh.. I am eyeing them too sabrunka



They're adorable! Go get 'em C!!!!!!

You've got to replace all those CLs....


----------



## lkrp123

sabrunka said:


> Ahh those leopard sandals really interest me.. And are my size! Well they might be.. Does BA run true to size?



what size US are you?


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry if posted and for not knowing the name.  Are these the same style that Meghan Fox wore to the Golden Globes?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks batwood!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Lav! Those are fabulous but not the same as Martina Strass that Megan Fox wore to GG.


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* can't wait to hear more about your super secret stealth buy you hinted at yesterday!!!

Anyone else snag any BA's recently?  I am still waiting to hear an update on the "Drama" drama from last night/this morning.  Did anyone get that Footcandy lovely?

What else, what else... Oh yeah!  The man HIMSELF will be in Chicago next week for a personal appearance!  I RSVPed to go and unless a last minute work or family conflict arises I will be meeting Mr. Atwood!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone know how much the Martina Strass will be?


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> *Bella* can't wait to hear more about your super secret stealth buy you hinted at yesterday!!!
> 
> Anyone else snag any BA's recently?  I am still waiting to hear an update on the "Drama" drama from last night/this morning.  Did anyone get that Footcandy lovely?
> 
> What else, what else... Oh yeah!  The man HIMSELF will be in Chicago next week for a personal appearance!  I RSVPed to go and unless a last minute work or family conflict arises I will be meeting Mr. Atwood!!!



I will let you know!

As for the Intermix meet, that is so fantastic! I hope you get to go, this way he will have face to go with the name!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gwenyth Paltrow wore the black patent Lidia here: 
http://troctalk.blogspot.com/2009/04/gwyneth-loves-lydia.html

Also the pony hair leopard Lidia were featured in Dec 2010 Vogue...pretty fabulous when a 2009 shoe is featured in a vogue collage in Dec 2010!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo batwood, when do we get to have a modeling pic of yours?! I think its time for the ladies of the TPF BA thread to rally batwood into a modeling pic of her smoke nudes!


----------



## Swanky

A reminder of our very clear rules. 
Do not offer to buy or sell shoes here *this included via PM!!!*. It WILL get you banned and it's not worth it.


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> *Bella* can't wait to hear more about your super secret stealth buy you hinted at yesterday!!!
> 
> Anyone else snag any BA's recently? I am still waiting to hear an update on the "Drama" drama from last night/this morning. Did anyone get that Footcandy lovely?
> 
> What else, what else... Oh yeah! The man HIMSELF will be in Chicago next week for a personal appearance! I RSVPed to go and unless a last minute work or family conflict arises I will be meeting Mr. Atwood!!!


 
I got the Dramas! Let's just say that Footcandy could use some help with thier CS and -commerce checkout. 

batwood- I am so excited for you! Please get lots of pics when you meet BA!



BellaShoes said:


> Gwenyth Paltrow wore the black patent Lidia here:
> http://troctalk.blogspot.com/2009/04/gwyneth-loves-lydia.html
> 
> Also the pony hair leopard Lidia were featured in Dec 2010 Vogue...pretty fabulous when a 2009 shoe is featured in a vogue collage in Dec 2010!


 
The Lidia is fabulous! I must say I like a lot of his previous season styles!


----------



## sabrunka

lkrp123 said:


> what size US are you?



Hello  I'm 9.5 US exactly lol


----------



## michellejy

sabrunka said:


> Hello  I'm 9.5 US exactly lol



Do you normally wear 40 in Italian sizing?

I wear 8.5 in US very consistently, but anything with Italian sizing has been 39 or 39.5 so far. There's a pretty good sizing guide that someone set up a few pages back, but it generally refers to the most recent styles:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ds-amazing-shoes-631174-214.html#post17796723


There are some gorgeous Spectators on ebay in 40.5

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Sp...96855?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item41564156b7


----------



## sabrunka

Hmm it's hard to say... I have noticed that I would have to go up to a 40 for certain lines (a pair of Manolo's before).. Maybe to be safe I should get a larger size!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

sabrunka said:


> Gorgeous shoes, I LOVE them! Wish I could wear them... I stick to 100mm or lower... No one needs a 6'5 stick walking around hahaha



Aww, THANKS *SABRUNKA*!!!!!!!!! But, seriously girl, if I were a 6'5'' glamazon, I wouldn't let that stop me for one second from pushing that fashion envelope!!!!! You know what they say, if you've got it, flaunt it because hater's are always 'gonna hate!!!!!!!!!!  

No matter what, I say be true to yourself and do what makes you happy!!!! 

XOXO.



Windelynn said:


> Queen of heels i am drooling over
> Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent
> 
> DROOOLINGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



Aww, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH for your super sweet comment *WINDELYNN*, you're a doll!!!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.



yazziestarr said:


> Beautiful collection!!



Aww, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH *YAZZIESTARR*, you're too kind!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## sabrunka

Aww thank you QueenOfHeels! I guess I just need to work up the courage to be able to stand the stares that I might get!!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

jeshika said:


> I DIE *QoH*!!!!!!! those smoke nudes!!!!!  be careful, *Bella *might break into your closet since you guys are the same size!!!!!



Aww, hahaha JESHIKA, that's too funny and thank you!!!!!!! I wouldn't mind if BELLA did, as long as we could share and be shoe twinsies!!!!!!!!!!!! 

XOXO.



NANI1972 said:


> *Queen*  Love your collection! Those smoke nudes are TDF a thousand times!



Aww, THANK YOU *NANI*, that's so sweet of you to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.



sedatedrainbow said:


> wagners are wicked! loving the collection QoH



THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH *SEDATEDRAINBOW*--you're comment was adorable--loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.



batwoodfan said:


> *QoH* Holy smokes - you have amazing BAs!  You went crazy for the Fall 2009 collection, huh?  In my opinion, his Fall 2009 shoes really put him on the map in a much larger scale.  Although he's been in business since 2001 and has been a respected designer from the start, that Fall 2009 collection was truly special.  Congrats on your AMAZING BA shoes - can't wait to hear more!
> 
> Would you mind letting us know where you got them all and when?  TIA!!!



AWW, *BATWOODFAN*, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR YOUR KIND-HEARTED COMMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahh, and you KNOW I DID--I totally went GAGA for Brian's Fall 2009 Collection!!!!!!!!! I have been following him for the longest time and all of his collections are TDF, but I was certainly holding off and waiting for that creative explosion that would really launch his career!!!!!!!! And, his 2009 Fall Collection did just that and then some!!!!!!!!

I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO FILL YOU IN ON WHERE/WHEN I GOT MY BA'S!!!!!!!!!!!!

IN CHRONOLOGICAL ORDER OF PURCHASE:

*Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent: Purchased online from one of my highly reputable Brian Atwood eBay Seller's in March 2009
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent: Purchased shortly thereafter (as in one day later!) from the same seller after she messaged me about them!! So, in March 2009 
*Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pump in Nude Patent with Black Trim: Pre-ordered from my NAP SA before these dropped on their official website, and glad I did because boy did these sure go fast!!!!!!! Can't remember exactly when I purchased these, lol.
*Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent: Again, purchased on eBay, this time from a different seller, still highly reputable. September 2009
*Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent: Again, purchased on eBay from my BA eBayer. September 2009
*Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Black Patent Booties: ^^see above!!!!!! October 2009

Haha.......looking back it never occurred to me that the majority of my BA's were purchased on eBay!!!!! Usually, I purchase most of my designer shoes directly from their online website or brick-and-mortar boutique's. It seems that Brian Atwood is one heck of an impossible man to track and hunt down!!!!!!! I had originally purchased my BA Smoke Nude's from footcandyshoes.com on pre-order, but as soon as they called me (with the most disappointing news that they would not be receiving the 140mm version) I quickly cancelled my pre-order practically in tears (who knew shoes would make a girl so emotional?!?!) and prayed to the shoe gods that I would find these......and, sure enough my shoe prayers were answered!!!!!!!

Hope this was of some help, just let me know if there is ANYTHING else I can do for you!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I got a email from Footcandy that they only had one pair and it sold this morning
> 
> I hope one of you got them!
> 
> *QoH* I FREAKING LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!



AWW, THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH *HOLLYWOOD*--you're such a sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!

XOXO.



hollywood said:


> we should start a petition for ba to re-release maniac smoke nude 140!
> 
> I seriously need these, lol.



ahh, yessss, i agree with you a thousand times *hollywood*!!!!!!!! He needs to re-release the black satin maniac's and harrison's as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d

xoxo.



hazeltt said:


> these are my favourites!! Ahh, they're so pretty!



aww, thank you *hazeltt*, they're two of my fav's as well!!!!!!! Great minds think alike!!!!!!!!!! 

xoxo.



swanky mama of three said:


> a reminder of our very clear rules.
> Do not offer to buy or sell shoes here *this included via pm!!!*. It will get you banned and it's not worth it v



thank you so very much *swanky mama of three* for the info, i had absolutely no idea, as i am still a newbie here, and i apologize in advance for having requested a pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sorry, i sincerely promise it won't happen again!!!!!!!!!! 

Xoxo.



sabrunka said:


> Aww thank you QueenOfHeels! I guess I just need to work up the courage to be able to stand the stares that I might get!!!



Aww, *SABRUNKA*, I completely empathize with you!!!!!!!! But, if ANYONE is staring, it's going to be out of pure jealousy sweetie!!!!!!! And, don't give them a second glance, just keep on pounding the pavement!!!!!!!!! In your BA's but of course!!!!!!! 

XX.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Have these been posted? Forgive me if they were. I was browsing shoe snob earlier and came across some BA resort shoes. LOVE the "Jackie" in blue, it's so pretty. I also think I spot the "Milena" in purple python


----------



## jeshika

No i haven't seen that! thanks for posting, *LadyLoub*!


----------



## batwoodfan

QueenOfHeels said:


> IN CHRONOLOGICAL ORDER OF PURCHASE:
> 
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Zenith in Black Patent: Purchased online from one of my highly reputable Brian Atwood eBay Seller's in March 2009
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Black Patent: Purchased shortly thereafter (as in one day later!) from the same seller after she messaged me about them!! So, in March 2009
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Drama Pump in Nude Patent with Black Trim: Pre-ordered from my NAP SA before these dropped on their official website, and glad I did because boy did these sure go fast!!!!!!! Can't remember exactly when I purchased these, lol.
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Maniac in Nude Patent: Again, purchased on eBay, this time from a different seller, still highly reputable. September 2009
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Wagner in Gold Patent: Again, purchased on eBay from my BA eBayer. September 2009
> *Brian Atwood 140mm Kiri Black Patent Booties: ^^see above!!!!!! October 2009
> 
> Hope this was of some help, just let me know if there is ANYTHING else I can do for you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> XOXO.


 
Thanks for the info!  Is there anyway you can contact your eBay seller and tell them to get their hands on some 35.5 and 36's???  Haha!!!


----------



## jeshika

Are those RED POWERS I see in NAP's V-Day poster? 







Does that mean they will be available VERY SOON?


----------



## batwoodfan

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Have these been posted? Forgive me if they were. I was browsing shoe snob earlier and came across some BA resort shoes. LOVE the "Jackie" in blue, it's so pretty. I also think I spot the "Milena" in purple python


 
Thanks for posting those pics!  So many of the shoes from BA's showroom never end up getting to stores!  We need to do an intervention with BA stockists- NEED more styles!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

anyone watch leno last night? Melissa Mccarthy from Mike and Molly was on (aka sookie from the gilmore girls). She was talking about when she was younger living in NYC her best friend *Brian*..._who is now a shoe designer_... made her sign up for open mic nights and then would dress her since he was in fashion then !!!

i was all OMG thats 'our' Brian!! tee hee


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> Are those RED POWERS I see in NAP's V-Day poster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean they will be available VERY SOON?


The red is so delicious in this pic! much richer than the in the pic on the atwood page...maybe my nudes will get a sister


----------



## gloss_gal

batwoodfan said:


> *Bella* can't wait to hear more about your super secret stealth buy you hinted at yesterday!!!
> 
> Anyone else snag any BA's recently? I am still waiting to hear an update on the "Drama" drama from last night/this morning. Did anyone get that Footcandy lovely?
> 
> What else, what else... Oh yeah! The man HIMSELF will be in Chicago next week for a personal appearance! I RSVPed to go and unless a last minute work or family conflict arises I will be meeting Mr. Atwood!!!


 
Put the call out for a re-issue for the smokes and Dramas.  Pleeeeze?


----------



## BellaShoes

Jeshika, I love the red powers... They are such a great red!


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> The red is so delicious in this pic! much richer than the in the pic on the atwood page...maybe my nudes will get a sister



yeah! i hope it's that shade or ruby red... to match my Chanel flaps and clutch! 



BellaShoes said:


> Jeshika, I love the red powers... They are such a great red!



yeah... can't wait for them to make them AVAILABLE FOR SALE!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Anne Hathaway in Black Patent "Lidia" Sandals (from the Fall 2008 BA collection)


----------



## michellejy

^ Those are gorgeous.


----------



## batwoodfan

Maniac 140mm alert!  The Bergdorf Goodman NYC store (not online) has a lonely pair of Black Patent Maniac 140mm in a size 37 only - $545 (ish)!  Call 800.558.1855 if interested!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Anne Hathaway in Black Patent "Lidia" Sandals (from the Fall 2008 BA collection)



I am so thrilled I grabbed the Lidia that batwood posted, I still cannot beleive the seller gave me a BIN of $249!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Congrats *Bella*!!

What a GREAT deal


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I am so thrilled I grabbed the Lidia that batwood posted, I still cannot beleive the seller gave me a BIN of $249!


 
To say those are a "steal" is an understatement!!!  Here are some more pics of the ever-chic Sarah Rutson of Lane Crawford (lanecrawford.com) wearing the leopard "Lidia!" (2nd pic with Bryan Boy, 3rd pic with Ken Downing)


----------



## sabrunka

BellaShoes said:


> I am so thrilled I grabbed the Lidia that batwood posted, I still cannot beleive the seller gave me a BIN of $249!



Aww... That's where they went?!?! I went to find them again and they were gone.. Hmph ... *xxxxxxxxxx not allowed xxxxxxxxxxx second warning*


----------



## batwoodfan

batwoodfan said:


> Maniac 140mm alert! The Bergdorf Goodman NYC store (not online) has a lonely pair of Black Patent Maniac 140mm in a size 37 only - $545 (ish)! Call 800.558.1855 if interested!


 
EDIT!  they have a 36.5 - not a 37!  Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## am2022

thanks batwood and congrats bella!!!

love love sarah rutson... and look at those proenza PS1!



batwoodfan said:


> To say those are a "steal" is an understatement!!! Here are some more pics of the ever-chic Sarah Rutson of Lane Crawford (lanecrawford.com) wearing the leopard "Lidia!" (2nd pic with Bryan Boy, 3rd pic with Ken Downing)


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> I am so thrilled I grabbed the Lidia that batwood posted, I still cannot beleive the seller gave me a BIN of $249!





can't wait for pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

Those red powers....yum. Maybe I want red instead of nude now!

We need some more reveals! Who has bought some BAs lately?? I was looking at pictures online and I reallllly like the Helix bootie in the snake print - you know the one RZ wore in that photo shoot - 

and WOW *Queen,* what a collection! 

*Batwoodfan*, are you going to be able to meet "the man" himself at Intermix in Chicago - you better take lots and lots of pictures if you do!!!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> I am so thrilled I grabbed the Lidia that batwood posted, I still cannot beleive the seller gave me a BIN of $249!


 
Congrats Bella! They are fabulous!


----------



## sabrunka

I got the Nude Spectator peep-toe pumps for 300$ including shipping to Canada! I'm so excited.. My first BA shoes  I will definitely take pics once they get here!


----------



## NANI1972

^ Yay *sabrunka*! Congrats!!!


----------



## michellejy

sabrunka said:


> I got the Nude Spectator peep-toe pumps for 300$ including shipping to Canada! I'm so excited.. My first BA shoes  I will definitely take pics once they get here!



Oh, I am so excited for you! I love that style.

If it makes you feel any better, I don't think the Lydia in the 39.5 would have worked for you anyway, even though they are lovely.


----------



## lkrp123

sabrunka said:


> I got the Nude Spectator peep-toe pumps for 300$ including shipping to Canada! I'm so excited.. My first BA shoes  I will definitely take pics once they get here!


----------



## michellejy

Oh, I meant to post this earlier. I tried on my Harrisons again today with a full length insole, and I could actually walk like a normal person. I'm going to get the tiptoes instead since I don't need padding for the whole shoe, but I am so happy that I'll be able to wear these without looking like a little girl wobbling around in my mom's high heels.


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> Those red powers....yum. Maybe I want red instead of nude now!
> 
> *We need some more reveals!* Who has bought some BAs lately?? I was looking at pictures online and I reallllly like the Helix bootie in the snake print - you know the one RZ wore in that photo shoot -



You rang.....  

Calling all fabulous ladies of the Brian Atwood thread..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG! I'm here


----------



## batwoodfan

Yesssssssssssssssssss!  My first LIVE reveal!!! Go *Bella*!  Haha- *lkrp* asked and you are delivering!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Woohoo! I'm here! Bring it!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello batwood and hollywood!

Fresh off my flight home from LA... came home to find I had a little something delivered today....


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella*!  An audience has formed!  Bring it!


----------



## batwoodfan

Oh my gosh- i am gasping right now!  Those better not be what i think they are!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

ooooh! Maniac 140!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Don't tell me it's the SMOKE nude!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Your killing me girl, REVEAL HER!


----------



## NANI1972

rose gold?!


----------



## batwoodfan

please say "Vernice Chic Nude Smoke" please say "Vernice Chic Nude Smoke" please say "Vernice Chic Nude Smoke"  AAAHHH- I don't want to jinx it by typing this but I am anyway!


----------



## lucidity11

ladies, what do u think of the power vs the maniac? both in nude.... how's walking in the 140mm maniac??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

"Vernice Chic Nude Smoke"?!?!


----------



## BellaShoes

So, it took some serious wheeling and dealing... and some very fancy footwork but after a long, heated 'discussion' with a certain Canadian retailer..... I arose the victor... and the recipient of a $2XX 'credit consideration' as a result of a recent sales mishap.


----------



## babyontheway

show us Bella


----------



## BellaShoes

Without further ado.... for just a smidge over US retail....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Belllaaaaaa! REVEAL!

"Canadian retailer" aka The Room...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> So, it took some serious wheeling and dealing... and some very fancy footwork but after a long, heated 'discussion' with a certain Canadian retailer..... I arose the victor... and the recipient of a $2XX 'credit consideration' as a result of a recent sales mishap.


 
Bella, if you tell me that you magically turned an accidental double Harrison order into NUDE 140mm Maniacs (I dont even care about Smoke any longer) I am going to pass out!  I can only bow down!!!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Bella, if you tell me that you magically turned an accidental double Harrison order into NUDE 140mm Maniacs (I dont even care about Smoke any longer) I am going to pass out!  I can only bow down!!!



never underestimate the bartering ability of a Sicilian woman.... :ninja:


----------



## batwoodfan

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!  It says Nude!  OMG- "Vogue Nude?!!?"  That sounds downright sexy!  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Vogue Nude??

OMG! I want to seeee more!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> never underestimate the bartering ability of a Sicilian woman.... :ninja:


 
never have, never will!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

After all said and done, for $607 USD.... no tax, free overnight shipping....

It is my mind blowing pleasure to introduce to you....

The Maniac 140mm in Vogue Nude....


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is a side by side....


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> After all said and done, for $607 USD.... no tax, free overnight shipping....
> 
> It is my mind blowing pleasure to introduce to you....
> 
> The Maniac 140mm in Vogue Nude....


 
To quote Ms. Bradshaw: "Helllloooo lover!" 
(I love that this quote was originally meant for Louboutins and I am saying it to BAs)

For some "strange" reason I predict that a certain someone will be changing her avatar tonight!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Proper modeling pics tomorrow but for now....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

OMG!!! Congrats Bella! 

Mod shots pul leaseee!

I LOVE your collection, you are so amazing


----------



## BellaShoes

I am a happy, happy, happy girl....


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Here is a side by side....


 
This forum needs a censor!  That is simply too much Nude-ity!


----------



## lkrp123

BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I would be too if I were you!

Congrats again!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Proper modeling pics tomorrow but for now....


 
I want more!!!  Heehee!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Bella, if you tell me that you magically turned an accidental double Harrison order into NUDE 140mm Maniacs (I dont even care about Smoke any longer) I am going to pass out!  I can only bow down!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *Hollywood* and *batwoodfan*... I am so excited about these and formally retract my 'suck it' comment made a few pages back towards a certain Canadian retailer.. forgiveness has been bestowed upon them. :kiss:


----------



## may3545

Oh wow they are stunning! Thanks for sharing with us Bella!! Wow, I'm drooling again haha. Time to cook dinner to satiate my belly. Now I'm just eagerly waiting for my rose golds to arrive!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I am a happy, happy, happy girl....


 
Amazing!  I am so so so so happy for you!  I am even more proud that you have been able to hold in this news in for so long!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *may*!


----------



## lkrp123

Bella! I am Atwood-Speechless!!! Seriously, they are stunning. The color might be my favorite nude out of all three!


----------



## NANI1972

Gorgeous Bella! Congrats! I'm so glad you stuck it to THE ROOM! I guess they really did "suck it" in the end!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Amazing!  I am so so so so happy for you!  I am even more proud that you have been able to *hold in this news in for so long!*



They shipped so darn fast!! I only really held it in for a short time 

Oh Oh Oh... the BEST part aside from the $2XX credit towards them, they were the LAST pair and they are not receiving anymore. This one pair (39.5) was off site at a Canadian Elle photo shoot.. and it arrived back in store Monday and the SA called me.. I said NO WAY, I am not paying nearly $300 over retail for them!! Then I paused, and it was that moment when the 'Sicilian' came out... closed the deal Monday, arrived today!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *Hollywood* and *batwoodfan*... I am so excited about these and formally retract my 'suck it' comment made a few pages back towards a certain Canadian retailer.. forgiveness has been bestowed upon them. :kiss:


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous Bella! Congrats! I'm so glad you stuck it to THE ROOM! *I guess they really did "suck it" in the end*!



REALLY!!!! :lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> Bella! I am Atwood-Speechless!!! Seriously, they are stunning. The color might be my favorite nude out of all three!



Thank you!!! They are stunning IRL... I will take some comparison pics outdoors this weekend..


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> it was that moment when the 'Sicilian' came out... closed the deal Monday, arrived today!


 
At least now I know who to call to take care of business when needed!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> I want more!!!  Heehee!



I promise.. modeling shots tomorrow


----------



## lkrp123

What's your favorite shoe - Maniac vs. Power? (Drama is basically Maniac, right?)


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> At least now I know who to call to take care of business when needed!


----------



## michellejy

Now those are the perfect shade of nude. That's the first one I've seen that looks like it would go with my pale, Irish skin tone.  Beautiful as always, Bella.


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> What's your favorite shoe - Maniac vs. Power? (Drama is basically Maniac, right?)



Yes, the Drama is essentially the Maniac.. love them both. The Power is such an incredible shoe and now that I have them both side by side... very different and very spectacular, each in their own right.. so, in short... love them both!

As for wearability, so far, the 120mm Maniac and Drama along with my Power 140mm are the best for all day wear.. the pitch on the Maniac 140mm I can do all day but do feel some discomfort by end of day.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much michelle!


----------



## lkrp123

michellejy said:


> Now those are the perfect shade of nude. That's the first one I've seen that looks like it would go with my *pale, Irish skin tone.*  Beautiful as always, Bella.



 me too, me too.


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, the Drama is essentially the Maniac.. love them both. The Power is such an incredible shoe and now that I have them both side by side... very different and very spectacular, each in their own right.. so, in short... love them both!
> 
> As for wearability, so far, the 120mm Maniac and Drama along with my Power 140mm are the best for all day wear.. the pitch on the Maniac 140mm I can do all day but do feel some discomfort by end of day.


----------



## chloegirl

*Bella*, you are the BA Queen, hands down!!!!  Truly AHHHH-MAAAA-ZIIING!!!!  Cheers to you and your new lovlies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Chloe*, I will get a family shot together this weekend.. albeit I did return my Nude Dantes but I think they may go on sale later, I will buy them back from Saks or the like at that point.


----------



## yazziestarr

OMG OMG OMG BELLA!!!!the elusive 140 nude maniac!!! they are incredible!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* does DH have a new shoe favorite of yours? I know you mentioned that your CL Glitter LPs were his favorite- does he prefer you "Nude" now?


----------



## jeshika

OOOHHHH-EEEMMMMMMMMM-GEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*BELLA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now i know why you were so secretive.

I DIEEEEEEE.

please excuse me while i pick myself off the floor.


----------



## BellaShoes

^DH always prefers me in nude


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *jeshika* and *yazzie*!!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

In all seriousness *batwood*, DH really likes my Dramas


----------



## deango

^
The color looks quite similar to your Drama ?


----------



## BellaShoes

Closer to the Drama than the Power but still a slightly different Nude variation...


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> In all seriousness *batwood*, DH really likes my Dramas


 
That's because he, obviously, has good taste!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Oyyy! My Harrisons have arrived today and they are super gorgeous 

But they are too big...should I pad it and suck it up or should I let it go?

It's such a shame to let these beauties go as I got them for such a great deal, 
but at the same time my left foot is kinda slipping off and I'm afraid the shoes will stretch even more after wear...


----------



## batwoodfan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Oyyy! My Harrisons have arrived today and they are super gorgeous
> 
> But they are too big...should I pad it and suck it up or should I let it go?
> 
> It's such a shame to let these beauties go as I got them for such a great deal,
> but at the same time my left foot is kinda slipping off and I'm afraid the shoes will stretch even more after wear...


 
Will a footpad do the trick? Do you have a good shoe-guy/cobbler? My cobbler has worked wonders for shoes of mine that have stretched or are too big! The soft leather on the Harrisons will eventually stretch so keep that in mind. HTH!


----------



## yazziestarr

Hollywood, definitely try padding first before letting them go. They're too good to not try and make 'em work fist.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Awwee that's what I'm afraid of...*Bat*

They are half a size too big, I tried to pad them but my left foot is still slipping


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Yes* yazzie*, I tried both the ball of the feet cushion and full insoles for high heels together.
My right feet is good but it is still loose on my left.
Just afraid that it will stretch too much..


----------



## batwoodfan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Yes* yazzie*, I tried both the ball of the feet cushion and full insoles for high heels together.
> My right feet is good but it is still loose on my left.
> Just afraid that it will stretch too much..


 
I bought CL VPs in kid leather years ago (that were .5 too big to begin with) and they eventually stretched out so much that they were unwearable.  I took them to my cobbler and he actually sewed padding into the heel and footpad of the shoe!  They now fit perfectly!  As I have said before, a good cobbler is worth his weight in GOLD!  Do you have a guy you go to?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Ohh that may be a good idea *Bat*!

I do have a guy and I will see what I can do.

Can not give these beauties up!


----------



## batwoodfan

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Ohh that may be a good idea *Bat*!
> 
> I do have a guy and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Can not give these beauties up!


 
YAY!  That's the spirit!  Oh!  I forgot to mention:  Congratulations on your new beautiful shoes!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> After all said and done, for $607 USD.... no tax, free overnight shipping....
> 
> It is my mind blowing pleasure to introduce to you....
> 
> The Maniac 140mm in Vogue Nude....


 
*Bella*, I just went back to admire and covet your VOGUE NUDE Maniacs and I love that you say "It is my mind blowing pleasure to introduce to you...."  That phrase sums it up so well!  Congrats again *Bella*!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Yes* yazzie*, I tried both the ball of the feet cushion and full insoles for high heels together.
> My right feet is good but it is still loose on my left.
> Just afraid that it will stretch too much..


hmm if you already have the insoles and all on both feet bat's cobbler idea sounds best. they can probably figure something out...maybe do something with the rubber in the heel to hold your foot in? may I also suggest ball of foot pad w/ heel grip...I do that combo when my shoes stretch out. 
I hope it works out!! keep us posted! (and post pics) oh and congrats on getting them!!


----------



## jeshika

i'm wearing my black locas for fun... and my kitty is rubbing her face against it. kitty approved!!!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks for the info!  Is there anyway you can contact your eBay seller and tell them to get their hands on some 35.5 and 36's???  Haha!!!



Aww, haha, will do my best girl!!!!!  Plus, just noticed (for anyone who is interested) that there are a pair of 35 Brian Atwood Drama Pumps on eBay!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

lkrp123 said:


> Those red powers....yum. Maybe I want red instead of nude now!
> 
> We need some more reveals! Who has bought some BAs lately?? I was looking at pictures online and I reallllly like the Helix bootie in the snake print - you know the one RZ wore in that photo shoot -
> 
> and WOW *Queen,* what a collection!
> 
> *Batwoodfan*, are you going to be able to meet "the man" himself at Intermix in Chicago - you better take lots and lots of pictures if you do!!!



Aww, thanks girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

XOXO.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> Here is a side by side....



OH MY GOODNESS *BellaShoes*, your new BA babies are nothing short of simply stunning!!!!!!! GORGEOUS GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOO HAPPYYYYYY FORRRRR YOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

XOXO.


----------



## michellejy

Pixi in 7.5 (closed toe version of the Lidia) for $359 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-785-Brian-Atwood-PIXI-37-5-EUR-7-5-US-/270691956030?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f067f753e


----------



## Windelynn

BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB ON making the ROOM suck it. 
Wow they are truly spectacular on you. I definitely think you wear them well. 
Congrats on finding them!


----------



## Alana1981

Hello everyone! 
I just pre-ordered a pair of 120 mm Maniacs in nude patent from Neiman Marcus. Forgive me if this has already been discussed but on the NM website, it refers to the shade as "Cappucino Nude" and I've noticed several mentions on this board of "Smoke Nude." What is the difference between the two colours? I am hoping for a nice neutral shade that will match my pale Scottish skin tone and am a little worried this "cappucino" shade might be too tan/beige despite the picture online! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## yazziestarr

Welcome *Alana!* smoke nude is a sort of a darker nude produced previous seasons cappuccino is this seasons nude. Below you'll find pics of  the power (cappuccino nude) to teh drama and maniac (this maniac is vouge)  and in post #3332 here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ds-amazing-shoes-631174-223.html#post17822420 you'll see in the first pic the smoke nude. also post #2451 http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ds-amazing-shoes-631174-164.html#post17705504


BellaShoes said:


> Here is a side by side....


----------



## Alana1981

yazziestarr said:


> Welcome *Alana!* smoke nude is a sort of a darker nude produced previous seasons cappuccino is this seasons nude. Below you'll find pics of the power (cappuccino nude) to teh drama and maniac (this maniac is vouge) and in post #3332 here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ds-amazing-shoes-631174-223.html#post17822420 you'll see in the first pic the smoke nude. also post #2451 http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ds-amazing-shoes-631174-164.html#post17705504


 
Thanks, this was very helpful information! The cappucino nude looks like it will be a good match for me. I cannot wait til they arrive! I am normally a 38, but I sized up to 38.5 after reading that this style can run small  I have a pair of leopard patent Starlet pumps by BA from a couple years ago, and they were on the small side too.


----------



## amusedcleo

I apolgoize if this has already been posted but I was just searching Nordstrom's website and noticed they had another run at pre-order Rose Gold Maniacs.  Currently, all sizes are available!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> *Bella*, I just went back to admire and covet your VOGUE NUDE Maniacs and I love that you say "It is my mind blowing pleasure to introduce to you...." That phrase sums it up so well! Congrats again *Bella*!!!


 
Honestly, *batwood*, that is how I feel about the 'shoe myth'...the fabled Nude Maniac 140mm  The fact that there was only one 39.5 available AND the only reason why they were available was becuase they were whisked away for a photo shoot when they first arrived.. AND the courtesy discount.. I thought for sure they were too good to be true.


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB ON making the ROOM suck it.
> Wow they are truly spectacular on you. I definitely think you wear them well.
> Congrats on finding them!


 
*Windelynn*, thank you!!!! It was your spy pic that sent us all swooing out of control 

Thank you *QofH*...


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD *JOB ON making the ROOM suck it. *
> Wow they are truly spectacular on you. I definitely think you wear them well.
> Congrats on finding them!


 
:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

amusedcleo said:


> I apolgoize if this has already been posted but I was just searching Nordstrom's website and noticed they had another run at pre-order Rose Gold Maniacs. Currently, all sizes are available!!!!


 
WOW! That is fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Where is everyone today... typically we are moving right along during 'business hours'...


----------



## michellejy

^ Well, you haven't bought anything to tell us about yet today.


----------



## yazziestarr

Im here...I was just trying to decide to rose gold or to not rose gold and by trying to decide I mean currently staring at them on nordstroms.com. I wasnt all that into the RG before but its growing on me. I'm thinking I should just pre-order so I dont miss out, I can always cancel or return.

Was shoe in the only place with the zenith? Im sure they are all out of preorders for the rose gold but is the zenith coming out in other colors as well. I dont have that style yet.

thanks *amusedcleo *for the RG alert


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey!! It's definitely not solely my responsibility to keep it going!! 

*batwood*, we want modeling pics of your collection!!!!!


----------



## michellejy

LOL I know it isn't, but you are really good at it. 

So is "Nude Chic" Nude Cappuccino?


----------



## deango

^^
WE want family pics of your BA collection too 
Are you going to take more pictures of your new Maniac Nude 140 ?


----------



## Windelynn

here dealing with BUSINESS ISSUES...much rather be looking at your beautiful MANIAC NUDE!!!!!!!!  So happy you got a deal and got some money back after their fiasco!


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> LOL I know it isn't, but you are really good at it.
> 
> So is "Nude Chic" Nude Cappuccino?


 
Nude Chic 'Vogue' is slightly different than the Nude Cappucinco...


----------



## BellaShoes

deango said:


> ^^
> WE want family pics of your BA collection too
> Are you going to take more pictures of your new Maniac Nude 140 ?


 
I certainly am! I just got in from my flight yesterday and did not have time nor the feeling of doing full modeling shots.. soon, promise!


----------



## BellaShoes

*yazzie*, Net a Porter will be recieving the RG Zenith as well.


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> Nude Chic 'Vogue' is slightly different than the Nude Cappucinco...



Ah, so your box was labeled Nude Chic Vogue then. I thought it was labeled Nude Vogue. Nordstrom has the maniacs in Nude Chic, and that color seems better for my skin tone than the other nude shades I've seen. 

Thanks.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry *Michelle*, I was mistaken.. this is the box from my Nude 140mm

It just says 'Vernice (Vernice is Patent) Vogue Finish Nude'....


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks* Bella*! good to know. 
I just emailed NAP last night to find out when and how I could get my hands on those red patent powers.


----------



## michellejy

Thanks for letting me know. I wish one of the local stores carried them so I could see them in person.


----------



## yazziestarr

No delivery confirmation date for the Red patent Powers to Net a Porter but they are expecting delivery by March. 

I don't know if I can wait that long, especially with them teasing us by featuring it in the V-day pics.

and just in case you'd like to see them again...they're making me


----------



## NANI1972

NAP has a Drama in size 42!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/81111


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> thanks* Bella*! good to know.
> I just emailed NAP last night to find out when and how I could get my hands on those red patent powers.



Keep us posted Yazzie!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow I'm away for one day and *Belllaaaaa!!!! *I'm so happy you were able to flex the Sicilian muscle and get The Room to work with you! The nude maniacs are fabulous congrats!!!!!


To hold me over until I have Rose Gold on my feet, I will have Rose Gold on my ears 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nadri-pave-hoop-earrings/3026634?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## BellaShoes

^I love Nadri jewelry!! I have the same hoops in silver... beautiful choice Dezy (and thank your for the Belllaaaaa  it always makes me smile)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think I'm going to go back for the silver ones too, so gorgeous. heehee I know you love it


----------



## NANI1972

Argh! FedEx ground shipping is so slooooooooow!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I'm going to go back for the silver ones too, so gorgeous. heehee I know you love it



And I think I am going back for the Rose Gold!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Argh! FedEx ground shipping is so slooooooooow!



What are you waiting on *Nani*?

I am waiting on my eBay score~ leopard pony hair Lidia... should be here today!


----------



## lkrp123

^ WOW that was fast Bella! can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> *yazzie*, Net a Porter will be recieving the RG Zenith as well.



OMG, *BELLA*, do you have any idea when they are expected to drop online?!?!?! I'm determined to have these!!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

so...anyone wearing BAs today?

I'm wearing my helix!!!!!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Wearing my powers!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Argh! FedEx ground shipping is so slooooooooow!


c'mon fedex! we need reveals!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies... quick pic of my fabulous-uber find on eBay!!! 

Thank you *batwood* for your cat like reflexes for posting these gorgeous, brand new Lidia! They did not have a BIN however when I inquired, the seller added one..at $249!!! 

Introducing my leopard pony hair *Lidia* (120mm)


----------



## BellaShoes

I will have additional pics of my Nude 140mm Maniac and my Lidia tomorrow!


----------



## BellaShoes

I might even do a family pic! 

Wait, where is everyone?! :tumbleweed:


----------



## BellaShoes

The new home page of tPF makes my eyes hurt... IMHO


----------



## lkrp123

BELLA!!!! I absolutely love them! What a steal tooo....

family picture please!


----------



## lkrp123

Cute or Not:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OMG-NIB-775-Bri...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f06e8ff64#ht_4273wt_932

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ch...men_s_Shoes&hash=item2a0db223ac#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## lkrp123

I gotta spend these ebay dollars somehow...

I really do like the Lydia. They're pony hair right?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *lkrp*!!

The second link isn't the Chance bootie as depicted.. the Chance is the cream colored one which I like.. the black ones that are actually being auctioned aren't doing anything for me.

The snake strappy heels... SO cute! Love the little swirl on the side.


----------



## lkrp123

Are they comfortable Bella?

You're right on the boots....too bad there's nothing else! The stupid certificate expires soon, I think.


----------



## amusedcleo

Bella....soooo jealous of your newest addition, the lidia!  They are stunning on you.  Congrats


----------



## BellaShoes

*lkrp*, they are super comfortable!! How much is your certificate... I will keep my eye out on eBay for you.

Thank you *amuse*! I am so glad I did not hesitate on these


----------



## BellaShoes

*lkrp..*

*spectator 40.5* http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Sp...en_s_Shoes&hash=item41565cf96d#ht_3351wt_1141

*Python Print Bootie 39* http://cgi.ebay.com/O-M-G-BRIAN-ATW...93621?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19c1d2b395


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> I gotta spend these ebay dollars somehow...
> 
> I really do like the Lydia. They're pony hair right?



Yep. pony hair....

How much do you have to spend?


----------



## lkrp123

I have like...$50 or $60, I think.

Thank you!!!


----------



## lkrp123

http://cgi.ebay.com/O-M-G-BRIAN-ATW...en_s_Shoes&hash=item19c1d2b395#ht_2603wt_1141

these are cute! I wonder what they're called...


----------



## lkrp123

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Sp...en_s_Shoes&hash=item41565cf96d#ht_3351wt_1141

Bella, do you think these would be too big or not? I have the SC in a 39.5 and the Helix in a 40...


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> *lkrp*, they are super comfortable!! How much is your certificate... I will keep my eye out on eBay for you.
> 
> Thank you *amuse*! I am so glad I did not hesitate on these



They were dirt cheap too!!!

I'm still consistently shocked by how low BA's prices are. I was on NAP at the white satin maniacs are only $480!!!!!

(of course, this is all a product of having spent waaay to much on my 30-odd pairs of CLs...)


----------



## BellaShoes

They have been up for ages! Perhaps the seller will knock down the BIN?

They are similar to the Didier as seen on JLo here... but looks like without the platform..


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Sp...en_s_Shoes&hash=item41565cf96d#ht_3351wt_1141
> 
> Bella, do you think these would be too big or not? I have the SC in a 39.5 and the Helix in a 40...



Yes, too big, sorry.. I glanced at your signature and just saw 40's...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella, *I didn't think I'd like these but they look stunning on you. Love the leopard. congrats!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

nm


----------



## BellaShoes

Just cruising around on google... check these out from Fall 2009 *Brie Bootie*


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, too big, sorry.. I glanced at your signature and just saw 40's...



yes, I do have my ridiculous CL sizing on there!!!! 

i'm going to look for more pictures of the booties..


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Just cruising around on google... check these out from Fall 2009 *Brie Bootie*
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/148502/brian-atwood-brie-booties-profile.png
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/148503/brian-atwood-brie-booties-gallery.png
> 
> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/90491/leighton-meester-and-brian-atwood-gallery.jpg



He makes such great booties, doesn't he? I LOVE that purple...BA also has really nice saturated colors too.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bella, *I didn't think I'd like these but they look stunning on you. Love the leopard. congrats!!!!



Thank you dezy  I took a chance on them based on the pics posted... I really love them on.. they are super fun for summer!

Back to the couch you go


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they fantastic? Love the shape of the heel.. simplistic design yet hot!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

These *brie booties *are sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

This photo of Leighton Meester on the red carpet is perfection.. they fit her like they were made for her!


----------



## lkrp123

speaking of purple & snakeskin...

have you purchased your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet???????


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you dezy  I took a chance on them based on the pics posted... I really love them on.. they are super fun for summer!
> 
> Back to the couch you go


 

they are great for summer! lol don't worry I brought the laptop to me


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think I'm going through shopping withdrawal, preordering Rose Gold maniacs doesn't count!


----------



## lkrp123

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I'm going through shopping withdrawal, *preordering Rose Gold maniacs doesn't count!*





me too!


----------



## jeshika

*Bella*, I WANT A FAMILY PIC PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!! 

dBF bought me a macbook air for my upcoming birthday and i am kind of distracted playing with my shiny new toy!!!


----------



## lkrp123

jeshika said:


> *Bella*, I WANT A FAMILY PIC PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!
> 
> dBF bought me a macbook air for my upcoming birthday and i am kind of distracted playing with my shiny new toy!!!



cool *jesh*! and happy advance birthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my macbook pro - no macbook air, but I still love it! Macs are the greatest..


----------



## BellaShoes

Macbook Pro for me too! Just bought Hubby a Macbook Pro for his bday!

*Jeshika*, Happy soon to be Birthday! artyhat: I will put together a family pic tomorrow.. along with Nude Maniac 140mm and Lidia modeling pics. 

*Dezy*, nice work..couch to laptop to couch 

*lkrp*, nope..not yet on the Naya Bis, they are $1K... hoping they make it to sale.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I'm going through shopping withdrawal, preordering Rose Gold maniacs doesn't count!



Get those silver hoops! And perhaps a pair of sale Wolfords


----------



## michellejy

Bella- The Lidias are gorgeous! Total steal on those, definitely.

Jeshika- Happy early birthday.


----------



## yazziestarr

evening ladies!

whats the sizing on the harrisons? I checked the sizing guide and they weren't listed.


----------



## michellejy

I bought a half size up from my usual Italian sizing (which is 1 full size up from my US size). I think they are the same sizing as Maniacs.


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks *michellejy*! 

have they stretched much with wear. I got my powers .5 up and now theyve stretched a bit and Im wondering if I should have done tts and let them break if that would have been better. but those are patent and I dont know what kind of leather the harrisons are.


----------



## michellejy

The Harrisons are nappa. I actually just got mine a few days ago, so I haven't had a chance to wear them yet (buried in snow). 

Are your Powers 120 or 140? I can't remember if those came in more than one height. I've noticed that with the higher heel, I generally need to go up a touch more in size.


----------



## QueenOfHeels

QueenOfHeels said:


> OMG, *BELLA*, do you have any idea when they are expected to drop online?!?!?! I'm determined to have these!!!!!



^^bump!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *JESHIKA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wishing you all the best, XOXO.


----------



## sedatedrainbow

lkrp123 said:


> speaking of purple & snakeskin...
> 
> have you purchased your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet???????


 
WOW. I'd love to see modelling pics of those WHEN someone gets them (cuz I'm sure someone here has them ordered already!)


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks to this lovely thread of enablers I tried on the Maniacs for the first time and... 



They didn't have any colours other than the black so I asked the SA to call me when new stock comes in.

*Bella & jeshika*, I blame the both of you!


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> evening ladies!
> 
> whats the sizing on the harrisons? I checked the sizing guide and they weren't listed.



.5 size up


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome *lilflo*!

Thank you so much *Michelle*!


----------



## lkrp123

Bella! It's today...family pictures!!!

Let's see those Atwoods!


----------



## BellaShoes

Good Morning Ladies!

I am uploading now....


----------



## BellaShoes

My *Brian Atwood Collection* with a guest appearance by Lady Peep and Bianca... 

Top from Left
Black Patent Maniac 140mm
Vogue Nude Patent Maniac 140mm
Louboutin Bianca Marron Glace
Louboutin Lady Peep Nude Mini Glitter

2nd shelf left to right
Black Dante 140mm
Purple Power 140mm
Cappuccino Nude Power 140mm
Tan Kid Maniac 140mm

3rd shelf left to right
Grey Harrison 140mm
Olive Maniac 120mm
Drama 120mm
Fuchsia Alison 140mm

4th shelf left to right
Leopard Pony Hair Lidia 120mm
Leopard Python Fiona 140mm
Black Suede Helix bootie 140mm

Not pictured: Black Suede Barretta OTK boots (140mm)


----------



## BellaShoes

My newest additions....

*Vogue Nude Maniac 140mm*

(with flash)









(without flash)


----------



## BellaShoes

My *leopard pony hair Lidia* 120mm


----------



## jenayb

Dang, *Bella* - you don't play! 

Your collection is coming together quite nicely, and I think you've single-handedly created a BA frenzy here on tPF!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Jenay*!!! Love the crazed-crowd smileys!


----------



## may3545

Wow Bella, your collection is gorgeous!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Woww Bella!

Your collection is TDF


----------



## rdgldy

*bella*, those lidias are fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *may, hollywood* and *rdgldy*! 

*rdgldy*!!! so nice to have you drop by!


----------



## BellaShoes

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Tdf *bella*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Jenay*!!! Love the crazed-crowd smileys!



Lol, I thought it was so cute - and so appropriate!


----------



## lkrp123

I'm heeeeeeeeere!


----------



## lkrp123




----------



## lkrp123

those olive maniacs are beautiful! the vogue nude !!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *lkrp* and *QofH*! 

lkrp, the olive maniacs are so pretty in real life.. I thought I was going to have to dye them black when I first bought them but once I actually saw the color, I wore them the very next day!


----------



## jeshika

lkrp123 said:


> cool *jesh*! and happy advance birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my macbook pro - no macbook air, but I still love it! Macs are the greatest..



thanks *ikrp123*!!! I LOVE THAT SMILEY!!!!!  yes i am typing  on my macbook air and i love it!!!! best bf ever! even though he wants  to burn my shoes. 



BellaShoes said:


> Macbook Pro for me too! Just bought Hubby a Macbook Pro for his bday!
> 
> *Jeshika*, Happy soon to be Birthday! artyhat: I will put together a family pic tomorrow.. along with Nude Maniac 140mm and Lidia modeling pics.



thanks *Bella*! 



michellejy said:


> Bella- The Lidias are gorgeous! Total steal on those, definitely.
> 
> Jeshika- Happy early birthday.


thanks *michelle*!!!!



QueenOfHeels said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY *JESHIKA*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wishing you all the best, XOXO.


thanks *QoH*!



lilflobowl said:


> thanks to this lovely thread of enablers I tried on the Maniacs for the first time and...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have any colours other than the black so I asked the SA to call me when new stock comes in.
> 
> *Bella & jeshika*, I blame the both of you!



ahahahahaha.... me, *lilflo*?  i had nothing to do with it!


----------



## jeshika

oh *Bella*... that is just BA heaven!!!!!  the Nude Maniacs. TO DIE FOR!  the Lidia is HOT!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> ahahahahaha.... me, *lilflo*?  i had nothing to do with it!



Sooooooooo, you are putting it all on me?


----------



## BellaShoes

jeshika said:


> oh *Bella*... that is just BA heaven!!!!!  the Nude Maniacs. TO DIE FOR!  the Lidia is HOT!!!!



Thank you Jeshika! I posted all of the pics earlier today and the thread was dead! Perhaps I should bump them?


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought I would bump my pics as the thread was really REALLY quiet today...

Enjoy! Thanks for letting me share...


My *Brian Atwood Collection* with a guest appearance by Lady Peep and Bianca... 

Top from Left
Black Patent Maniac 140mm
Vogue Nude Patent Maniac 140mm
Louboutin Bianca Marron Glace
Louboutin Lady Peep Nude Mini Glitter

2nd shelf left to right
Black Dante 140mm
Purple Power 140mm
Cappuccino Nude Power 140mm
Tan Kid Maniac 140mm

3rd shelf left to right
Grey Harrison 140mm
Olive Maniac 120mm
Drama 120mm
Fuchsia Alison 140mm

4th shelf left to right
Leopard Pony Hair Lidia 120mm
Leopard Python Fiona 140mm
Black Suede Helix bootie 140mm

Not pictured: Black Suede Barretta OTK boots (140mm)


----------



## BellaShoes

My newest additions....

*Vogue Nude Maniac 140mm*

(with flash)









(without flash)


----------



## babyontheway

Bella!
Woo hooo!  Everything I thought your BA family would look like.... and more!  
Congrats on the newest additions! The lidia's and nude maniac 140 are beautiful!  You make every pair of shoes look amazing!  Thanks for keeping us all obsessed with BA


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *babyontheway*!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Dezy- hang in there, I am right there with ya!  Wait- maybe a red chanel WOC will fill the void  I hope you find one!  I haven't seen any around lately, maybe there are still some patent red Brilliant WOC left


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I think I'm going through shopping withdrawal, preordering Rose Gold maniacs doesn't count!



Jes- happy birthday!  I don't want to be reminded of my upcoming birthday.... but wait, if it means getting gifts, maybe I should reconsider feeling "old"


jeshika said:


> *Bella*, I WANT A FAMILY PIC PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!
> 
> dBF bought me a macbook air for my upcoming birthday and i am kind of distracted playing with my shiny new toy!!!


----------



## jeshika

babyontheway said:


> Jes- happy birthday!  I don't want to be reminded of my upcoming birthday.... but wait, if it means getting gifts, maybe I should reconsider feeling "old"



thanks *babyontheway*! haha, i know... i turn 27 this year. i don't feel a day over 18... it's hard going into my "late 20s".  but presents do help ease the transition!


----------



## BellaShoes

Late 20's?


----------



## lkrp123

jeshika said:


> thanks *babyontheway*! haha, i know... i turn 27 this year. i don't feel a day over 18... it's hard going into my "late 20s".  but presents do help ease the transition!



It's hard going into the early-to-mid twenties! 


I still have these ebay dollars and literally cannot find anything I want to buy. How is this possible? Allllll the time I can find things to buy but not now!


----------



## lilflobowl

*jeshika*, both of you are to blame!! oh & HAPPY BELATED BDAY!! you're still a baby if you ask me! I feel old as a pooch. 

*Bella*, are you only left with two pairs of CLs?! the nude 140s are amazing too..!


----------



## amusedcleo

Bella, I was considering starting a shrine for BA collection!  Definitely TDF!  They're all amazing...


----------



## Windelynn

wow what gorgeous family pic bella.....those nude maniacs...ahh


----------



## BellaShoes

lilflobowl said:


> *Bella*, *are you only left with two pairs of CLs*?! the nude 140s are amazing too..!



Heaven's NO!! That is just the lower half of one shelf  I still have many, many, many pairs of Louboutin.. just two wandered into the Atwood portion of the shelf.


----------



## BellaShoes

amusedcleo said:


> Bella, I was considering starting a shrine for BA collection!  Definitely TDF!  They're all amazing...



That would be fabulous! We do not have any family/collection pics!!!
:useless:


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *windelynn, amuse* and *lilflo*!


----------



## BellaShoes

It's such a shame when a pair that obviously came from Outnet or on super discount coincidentally pops up on eBay for twice the price....

Wagner 41 $849

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-st...en_s_Shoes&hash=item483edc289a#ht_1934wt_1002


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *the vogue nude are just gorgeous! and WOW the family shot is just amazing!!!!


Wore my Barettas again last night


----------



## lkrp123

Blah...I know. at least it isn't a 39.5/40 though!


----------



## lkrp123

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *the vogue nude are just gorgeous! and WOW the family shot is just amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> Wore my Barettas again last night



Dezy you look wonderful! Isn't January winter weather so nice?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lkrp123 said:


> Dezy you look wonderful! Isn't January winter weather so nice?


 
thank you! yes! that's why I'm wearing them so much, before it gets too hot to wear boots


----------



## wildcherry21

I covet the nude platforms but unfortunately I've heard Brian Atwood shoes are not very comfortable--any truth to this?


----------



## BellaShoes

wildcherry21 said:


> I covet the nude platforms but unfortunately I've heard Brian Atwood shoes are not very comfortable--any truth to this?



I completely disagree. Baring in mind; walking on 140mm, any shoe is not going to be 'comfortable' but I have to say of all my designer shoes, Brian Atwood and Manolo Blahnik are the best. I can go all day in Atwood without any issues...


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *the vogue nude are just gorgeous! and WOW the family shot is just amazing!!!!
> 
> Wore my Barettas again last night



Thank you *Dezy*!

You look absolutely lovely for your 'two' party night! I am so glad you love your barrettas! I look forward to wearing mine out again soon!

I see hoops! Are those your new rose gold Nadri's?


----------



## michellejy

wildcherry21 said:


> I covet the nude platforms but unfortunately I've heard Brian Atwood shoes are not very comfortable--any truth to this?



The nude platforms come in 120 and 140, so the 120 should be a bit more comfortable. Of course, comfort is relative when it comes to heels. The first time I tried on my 140 Harrisons, I think :censor: came out of my mouth. Fortunately, the toe box is large enough that I could add padding and then they were about 1000x better.


----------



## AmyNJacob

Hey everyone...don't know if you remembered I asked a few weeks ago about the Monroes....finally got a chance to order them from Saks! My local Saks store didn't carry this shoe and the Neimans didn't carry BAs at all.  Hopefully I'll be getting them in this week...excited!!!!


----------



## michellejy

^ I don't think we have hand any modeling pics of those yet. I can't wait to see.


----------



## wildcherry21

Thanks *BellaShoes* and *michellejy*

I can handle tall shoes (not towering shoes) with platforms--my problem is that my toes slide forward which is what gives me discomfort.  Maybe I will try a lower heel although 120mm might be too big.


----------



## michellejy

I didn't actually have an issue with my toes sliding forward at all. The biggest problem for me was that I was more balanced on a certain portion of the ball of my foot (the area right behind my toes rather than the larger, flatter part of the ball of my foot) than I am normally with heels. It was just a different feeling, and I don't have as much padding on that part of my foot.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *thank you! yes those are my Rose Gold Nadri hoops I forgot to mention. Ended up being just a 1 party night, but still had a lot of fun.


----------



## Kayapo97

Hi,

Just ordered my first pair of Atwood's, Niki boots at 70% off, hope I can cope with the 140 heel and platform, not my normal style but they looked so good I couldn't resist. Hoping that as they are a bootie it will make the extra high heel easier to manage with a bit more ankle support. 

How do you find wearing them?


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome Kayapo97! The platform is an added benefit, although I am not familiar with the Niki... looking forward to pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Ah! The Niki is the military boot! Congrats... the added support of the higher boot plus straps should make it easier...


----------



## jeshika

*Dezy*, the barettas look so fabulous on you!!!!!


----------



## Posh23

Batwoodfan:  if you don't mind me asking, exactly which Maniacs are those in your avatar photo?  Those are TDF!!  Are they available anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Posh*, welcome!

*batwood* has been quiet/missing for a few days now but her fantastic avatar is the ever elusive Maniac 140mm in Smoke Nude from 2009... if you ever see your size for sale online, Bonanzle, eBay or the like, do not hesitate as they are very rare.


----------



## Posh23

Thanks Bella!  And love your new BAs!  The nudes are amazing!  If you happen to see those ones in batwoods pic anywhere, please let me know 

Thanks again!


----------



## jeshika

I'm going to Orlando tomorrow! i can't wait to escape this awful northeast weather!!! i think i shall bring my black locas along. so comfy...


----------



## Lizzi

Got my drama pumps today and love them! A friend gave them to me as a present.


----------



## michellejy

Oh my gosh, I am so jealous. Ca your friend be my friend too?


----------



## sabrunka

Hmm so I know I said I snagged a pair of BA Spectator's.. There was an issue  I've been having troubles with a buyer on paypal who claims they didn't receive my item, so I had money taken from my Paypal and given to her, and I was left in negative and so it wouldn't let me complete the purchase  Bah.. Sadness.


----------



## michellejy

Ugg, that sucks.  Those Spectators have been on eBay for a while, so hopefully you'll get another shot at them.


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks Ladies!


michellejy said:


> The Harrisons are nappa. I actually just got mine a few days ago, so I haven't had a chance to wear them yet (buried in snow).
> 
> Are your Powers 120 or 140? I can't remember if those came in more than one height. I've noticed that with the higher heel, I generally need to go up a touch more in size.


hmm not sure if the come in more than 1 height but mine are 140. I did get them .5 up.  



BellaShoes said:


> .5 size up


you've been wearing harrisons right? have you had any stretching? how bout with your powers? how do they compare?


----------



## yazziestarr

*Bella*!! the Lidias are gorgeous and you collections is !!


----------



## yazziestarr

ugh *Dezy *I wish I could wear OTK boots the barettas are so hot! you  wear them so well. .Im so jealous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Posh23 said:


> Thanks Bella!  And love your new BAs!  The nudes are amazing!  If you happen to see those ones in batwoods pic anywhere, please let me know
> 
> Thanks again!



We are all watching for them


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats on your Dramas *Lizzi* and welcome!!! :welcome2:

*jeshika*, have fun in Orlando! Safe travels...

Thank you *yazzie*!! I have worn my Harrisons and Powers although have not seen any stretching as of yet.. only a couple wears a piece  Love them both!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Red Hot Power* update!

Okay ladies, the latest from NAP, the red hot Powers will be arriving in approximately 5 weeks.... :reading:


----------



## michellejy

It's too bad they won't have them before Valentine's Day-- although I love red patent year round.


----------



## BellaShoes

I know, they have been promoting them on their splash page for Valentines Day yet they won't arrive until March!


----------



## yazziestarr

Ill be counting the days!  I keep hoping they'll come in sooner. 

ps for anyone who wants to ...they will take your name and size and '"note your interest" which I desperately hope means contacts before they go live.  the red


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> I'm going to Orlando tomorrow! i can't wait to escape this awful northeast weather!!! i think i shall bring my black locas along. so comfy...



You lucky duck!! have a safe and fun trip! 



BellaShoes said:


> Congrats on your Dramas *Lizzi* and welcome!!! :welcome2:
> 
> *jeshika*, have fun in Orlando! Safe travels...
> 
> Thank you *yazzie*!! I have worn my Harrisons and Powers although have not seen any stretching as of yet.. only a couple wears a piece  Love them both!



Thanks Bella!

 decisions, decisions....


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> ps for anyone who wants to ...they will take your name and size and '"note your interest" which I desperately hope means contacts before they go live.  the red


 
The 'noted my interest' a couple weeks back.... :reading:


----------



## NANI1972

Black Helix $339 size 40.5, these run half size to one size small.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=iTt0n7i


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If only this shoe came in Capuccino Nude  It would be so pretty.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not familiar with this online boutique but they have a few pairs of BA for sale. The "Jezebel" in beige suede is very pretty. They also carry the 120 Maniac in lilac eyelet. 

http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood-en

Anyone heard of them?


----------



## yazziestarr

^Ive heard of them but Ive never ordered from them but there was a thread in the CL forum about someone trying to order...It was something about they having pay through paypal. I dont remember what happened ...ill see if I can find it

Eta: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/how-to-order-cl-from-a-store-646352.html

dont know if its helpful...ends with the shoes being on the way.


----------



## grace7

new shoes up for preorder on saks!!! including the rosegold maniac.


----------



## yazziestarr

^oooh exciting!!


----------



## yazziestarr

interesting, it says the RG maniacs are 130mm

eta: I just noticed the debra are also 130mm while the power and martina are listed at 145mm. is it safe to assume by 130 they mean 120 and 145 means 140 and they just measured wrong?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

yazziestarr said:


> ^Ive heard of them but Ive never ordered from them but there was a thread in the CL forum about someone trying to order...It was something about they having pay through paypal. I dont remember what happened ...ill see if I can find it
> 
> Eta: http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/how-to-order-cl-from-a-store-646352.html
> 
> dont know if its helpful...ends with the shoes being on the way.



Thank you


----------



## diana

also, the rose gold are $540 at saks vs $596 at nordstrom!


----------



## yazziestarr

your welcome *ladylouboutin*...I hope you get what your looking for!

*diana*- nice! I didn't even look at the prices


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!! Saks has more Atwood up for pre-order!

*Martina in Black and Red* $685






*Power in Nude Suede* $575





*Felini in Toffee Suede* $675





*Rose Gold Maniac* $540


----------



## BellaShoes

Cancelled my Nordstrom pre-order and pre-ordered the Rose Gold from Saks...


----------



## amusedcleo

Has anybody tried asking Nordstrom's for a price match on Sak's rose gold maniac?


----------



## grace7

grace7 said:


> new shoes up for preorder on saks!!! including the rosegold maniac.



i did not mean to post and run but i am trying to catch up since i was out of town last week.  my dh chose that moment to walk in and hand me a mountain of paperwork to do (we work together!). looks like saks has some great shoes up!!
i think i'm going to do the same thing bella...


----------



## may3545

The 360 degree video of the rose gold maniacs on Saks' website has me drooling! I cancelled my Nordie's as well and did Saks... I save over $50!


----------



## amusedcleo

amusedcleo said:


> Has anybody tried asking Nordstrom's for a price match on Sak's rose gold maniac?


 
Just got the answer to my own question.  Nordie's will price match... so for all of you that are faithful to your Nordie's SA just ask for the price match


----------



## Ayala

I'm late to the party as per usual, but I think I need RG maniacs (120) in my life.  I need help with sizing though please.  I am a 39 in most CLs, but a 39.5 in the Rolando.  What should I do? Thank you!


----------



## boxermomof2

amusedcleo said:


> Just got the answer to my own question.  Nordie's will price match... so for all of you that are faithful to your Nordie's SA just ask for the price match



How did you do it? I emailed them this morning with my order # and a link to Saks but I'm wondering if I should call.


----------



## Ayala

I've price matched before using the live chat at Nordstroms


----------



## boxermomof2

Ayala said:


> I've price matched before using the live chat at Nordstroms



Thank you!


----------



## michellejy

Saks also has a Helix boot in size 40.5 on sale for 333.99


----------



## yazziestarr

bumping sizing guide for* Ayala*, this should help.

For me I find BAs TTS to .5 up and maniac 120 TTS. my TTS for BA is 38. Im 7.5/8 us and 37.5/38 generally CL with a couple 38.5 the  rolandos Ive tried I need 38.5. 
I think 39 would be ok but maybe wait for expert BA lovers to chime in



batwoodfan said:


> OK - here we go - revised Brian Atwood Size Guide!
> 
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
> Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
> Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP


----------



## Ayala

Thank you yazzie!  I have the 39 and 39.5 in my cart right now...just waiting for a final call. I'm super excited because DBf actually likes them!


----------



## fumi

I died when I saw the Rose Gold.  Would look so pretty on the feet! Seriously thinking about buying them...


----------



## may3545

^You should--- they are gorgeous! I cannot wait to get them! My bday is in March, so I'm considering it a bday present to myself heehee!


----------



## babyontheway

I emailed my SA that pre-ordered them for me and he said he will adjust once the order is in.  He also said he is going to check to see if they made a mistake and it may be reduced to Saks price  I am sure live chat will be able to help too.


boxermomof2 said:


> How did you do it? I emailed them this morning with my order # and a link to Saks but I'm wondering if I should call.


----------



## fumi

Are Nordstrom and Saks selling the exact same rose gold maniacs? On the Saks website, heel measurements are: 
Self-covered heel, 5¼" (130mm) 
Hidden platform, 1¼" (30mm) 
Compares to a 4" heel (100mm)

On Nordstrom website, it says:
Approx. heel height: 4 3/4" with 1" platform (comparable to a 3 3/4" heel).

I'm confused


----------



## BellaShoes

Ayala said:


> I'm late to the party as per usual, but I think I need RG maniacs (120) in my life.  I need help with sizing though please.  I am a 39 in most CLs, but a 39.5 in the Rolando.  What should I do? Thank you!



Hi *Ayala*! 39... it is the consensus that for Brian Atwood 120mm Maniac, most suggest TTS and that is what I fit as well. I have a 39.5 in the Olive 120mm Maniac which does slip even with heel grips. As for the Maniac 140mm, most size up .5.

Go TTS, 39.


----------



## BellaShoes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not familiar with this online boutique but they have a few pairs of BA for sale. The "Jezebel" in beige suede is very pretty. They also carry the 120 Maniac in lilac eyelet.
> 
> http://www.ekseption.es/brian-atwood-en
> 
> Anyone heard of them?



Yes, they are an official retailer of Brian Atwood  based in Spain.


----------



## BellaShoes

fumi said:


> Are Nordstrom and Saks selling the exact same rose gold maniacs? On the Saks website, heel measurements are:
> Self-covered heel, 5¼" (130mm)
> Hidden platform, 1¼" (30mm)
> Compares to a 4" heel (100mm)
> 
> On Nordstrom website, it says:
> Approx. heel height: 4 3/4" with 1" platform (comparable to a 3 3/4" heel).
> 
> I'm confused



You never know with Saks... I bought Harrison's from there, they listed at 120mm but they were indeed 140mm and the Monroe's are listed at 100m but they are 120mm... 

My Harrison's which arrived at 140mm (even per the Atwood box!) read this;

Self-covered heel, 4¾" (120mm)
Hidden platform, 1¼" (30mm)
Compares to a 3½" heel (90mm)


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, if they end up being Rose Gold 140mm's!


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is the *Martina in Black Patent*... also available for pre order at Saks, gorgeous!


----------



## Ayala

BellaShoes said:


> Hi *Ayala*! 39... it is the consensus that for Brian Atwood 120mm Maniac, most suggest TTS and that is what I fit as well. I have a 39.5 in the Olive 120mm Maniac which does slip even with heel grips. As for the Maniac 140mm, most size up .5.
> 
> Go TTS, 39.



Thank you sweets!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome to Brian Atwood *Ayala*!!! Just wait until you talk a walk in his shoes...


----------



## Ayala

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome to Brian Atwood *Ayala*!!! Just wait until you talk a walk in his shoes...



I'm excited!  I was able to get 10% off and free shipping, so even with tax I am paying $515!  Now to be anxious/nervous/scared about the fit and comfort.


----------



## BellaShoes

I bet they will be fabulous and you will quickly be joining our Atwood fan club


----------



## Windelynn

Damn pre order from Saks for rose gold won't ship to canada grrrr


----------



## BellaShoes

Really? That's odd...


----------



## Ayala

BellaShoes said:


> I bet they will be fabulous and you will quickly be joining our Atwood fan club



Thank you Bella!  It was definitely your amazing modeling pictures and description of the comfort that did me in.  I knew once I laid eyes on the Rose Gold and missed the first Nordstrom pre-order that they were special enough to put me over the edge.

I'm thinking of pairing them with this for DBf's brother's wedding:


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, *ayala*, that is going to look FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Ayala

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, *ayala*, that is going to look FANTASTIC!!!!



Really? Thank you!  

I was originally planning B&W Magos, but these POP!


----------



## may3545

Ayala that combo would look stunning!

I also have a few weddings to attend, and I plan to wear the rose gold Maniacs to them. I have a wedding in April, June, and August. PUHAHAHAHA. I'm sure I'll consider other shoes, but I'm delighted to get my hands on the rose gold =D


----------



## Ayala

may3545 said:


> Ayala that combo would look stunning!
> 
> I also have a few weddings to attend, and I plan to wear the rose gold Maniacs to them. I have a wedding in April, June, and August. PUHAHAHAHA. I'm sure I'll consider other shoes, but I'm delighted to get my hands on the rose gold =D



Thank you May!

I think they are the perfect birthday present to yourself and a great special occasion shoe.  I wonder if I can dress them down enough to wear to the courthouse though...


----------



## may3545

^Oh I plan to wear them to dinners and even brunches!!! And at the 120mm height, they'll be soooo comfortable. I'm too excited =D


----------



## Alana1981

So I am having second thoughts about my pre-ordered nude patent Maniacs with the 120 mm heels...I got them in size 38.5, which is generally my CL size although I am a 38 in almost every other brand including YSL and Michael Kors. Do you think the 38.5 Maniacs will be too big? I have a pair of BA's from a couple seasons ago (Starlette patent pumps) and they are a 38.5 and fit perfectly. 

Also, I may be crazy but I kind of want a pair of nude Powers as well! However, Intermix doesn't have a 38 or a 38.5, only a 37.5 or a 39. Which size would be best, in your opinions? Thanks for answering!


----------



## Windelynn

Grr preorder from Saks to Canada for Rose Gold comes out to about 750CAD...grrr I may have to figure out another method...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

*Windelynn* I believe Holts is getting them in Bloor and Vancouver!


----------



## Windelynn

HOLLYWOOD said:


> *Windelynn* I believe Holts is getting them in Bloor and Vancouver!



If this is true. I gotta call an SA there to get details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Has anyone had thier Maniac 120s stretch out? I have worn my black ones about four times now and they have stretched so much in the heel that I'm flopping out of them in the back. I wanted to put heel grips in anyway coz I hate that damn heel strip in the back. I am a U.S. 6.5/7 and I got my Maniacs in a 37. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Windelynn

Holts on Bloor has 1 pair of NUDE Maniacs in size 40. Selling 596 no other sizes yet.
They aren't carrying the Rose Gold


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone had thier Maniac 120s stretch out? I have worn my black ones about four times now and they have stretched so much in the heel that I'm flopping out of them in the back. I wanted to put heel grips in anyway coz I hate that damn heel strip in the back. I am a U.S. 6.5/7 and I got my Maniacs in a 37. Anyone else have this issue?



are they patent Nani? Ive had only a little stretching with my maniacs  but am having a lot more with my powers. I feel like patent does this a lot. 

My patent Power 140, .5 up, were perfect fit. but now need to be padded. Now I think I could have gone TTS and let them stretch. (but not definite about this last statement.) they've stretched quicker than the maniacs. I think Ive worn them 3 or 4 times as well

My maniacs 120 are calf hair/pony hair/ one of the hairs and I already  bought the a .5 size big so they were a  little loose already but are getting slightly looser. Ive worn them much more but I think the material/size is why they stretched less and slower than the patent.

ETA: for ref. Im 7.5/8 and should have gotten 38 for maniac 120


----------



## yazziestarr

Ayala said:


> Thank you yazzie!  I have the 39 and 39.5 in my cart right now...just waiting for a final call. I'm super excited because DBf actually likes them!


no problem! glad DBF likes them as well and they are going to look great with that dress. theyll definitely pop more than the magos I think.



may3545 said:


> ^You should--- they are gorgeous! I cannot wait to get them! My bday is in March, so I'm considering it a bday present to myself heehee!


my bdays march too. I was thinking red patent power would make a great gift for myself since they're also due in march



BellaShoes said:


> OMG, if they end up being Rose Gold 140mm's!


*crossing fingers*


Alana1981 said:


> So I am having second thoughts about my pre-ordered nude patent Maniacs with the 120 mm heels...I got them in size 38.5, which is generally my CL size although I am a 38 in almost every other brand including YSL and Michael Kors. Do you think the 38.5 Maniacs will be too big? I have a pair of BA's from a couple seasons ago (Starlette patent pumps) and they are a 38.5 and fit perfectly.
> 
> Also, I may be crazy but I kind of want a pair of nude Powers as well! However, Intermix doesn't have a 38 or a 38.5, only a 37.5 or a 39. Which size would be best, in your opinions? Thanks for answering!


not crazy. they feel like different shoes. I dont think the 37.5 will fit and  I think the 39 but it will probably need to be padded to fit and may stretch but is the better option of the 2. I think they were available somewhere else but I cant remember. another option is the nude _suede_ power saks has for pre order in all sizes still.


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> are they patent Nani? Ive had only a little stretching with my maniacs but am having a lot more with my powers. I feel like patent does this a lot.
> 
> My patent Power 140, .5 up, were perfect fit. but now need to be padded. Now I think I could have gone TTS and let them stretch. (but not definite about this last statement.) they've stretched quicker than the maniacs. I think Ive worn them 3 or 4 times as well
> 
> My maniacs 120 are calf hair/pony hair/ one of the hairs and I already bought the a .5 size big so they were a little loose already but are getting slightly looser. Ive worn them much more but I think the material/size is why they stretched less and slower than the patent.
> 
> ETA: for ref. Im 7.5/8 and should have gotten 38 for maniac 120


 
Yes, they are patent. If I went with the 36.5 the toe box might have been too tight. Ugh the trials and tribulations of designer shoes. I swear I never had this problem when I was buying Steve Madden, Guess, etc.


----------



## sabrunka

Sorry if this has been asked, but is there any BA retailers in London, UK? I don't want to have to order online when I'm there since I won't have a credit card there, only my Canadian one..


----------



## hazeltt

From the Holt Renfrew e-mail I got promoting BA, if you're interested:

Brian Atwood: Spring 2011

Winning Footwear News Designer of the Year in December, Brian Atwood has a lot to celebrate. Noted for his dedication to providing women with designer pieces meticulously constructed with stand-out detail, Atwood has raised the bar even higher with his latest collection. The Brian Atwood Spring 2011 collection is uniquely stunning, with feminine yet edgy designs and ever-intriguing twists on contemporary styles and trends.

Available at our Toronto - Bloor Street and Vancouver stores. Come shop his fabulous collection today!

Style #1: Cary Peep-Toe Pony Leopard Wedge, $895
Style #2: Iman Peep-Toe Pony Leopard Dorsay, $895
Style #3: Indie Peep-Toe Woven Cut-out Shoeboot, $895
Style #4: Harris Peep-Toe Mirror Metallic Stacked Pump, $895
Style #5: Teresa Glitter Caged Sandal, $795

http://holtrenfrew.com/holts/pages/articles/article.dot?language_id=1&url=88048&utm_source=BrianAtwoodSpotlightFebruary1&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=brian-atwood-spring-2011


----------



## hazeltt




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Indie pump is gorgeous!

Thanks for posting Hazeltt 

Ooh, this spring is going to be so fab, so many goodies.


----------



## NANI1972

For anyone intrested in these. They look fake to me, I would be cautious.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Ma...9443667?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3f06f1b5d3


----------



## NANI1972

hazeltt said:


>


 

ARE THESE SMOKE NUDE?!!! AND HELLO, how adorable is he?!


----------



## dallas

Is *that* Brian Atwood?? Have mercy


----------



## NANI1972

^


----------



## dallas

Well. Now I have to buy his shoes.


----------



## b00mbaka

dallas said:


> Well. Now I have to buy his shoes.


 
Imm Hmm... Just what I was thinking


----------



## BellaShoes

Take it easy ladies, he plays for the other team 

As for the Smoke Nude.. it is and why the heck is HR advertising them!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Holts is trying to tease us *Bella*!


----------



## b00mbaka

... I'll give him my Anderson Cooper rant...


----------



## dallas

BellaShoes said:


> *Take it easy ladies, he plays for the other team*
> 
> As for the Smoke Nude.. it is and why the heck is HR advertising them!



:cry:


----------



## hazeltt

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The Indie pump is gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks for posting Hazeltt
> 
> Ooh, this spring is going to be so fab, so many goodies.



no problem! 



NANI1972 said:


> ARE THESE SMOKE NUDE?!!! AND HELLO, how adorable is he?!



I know! My jaw dropped when I saw that nude! 



HOLLYWOOD said:


> Holts is trying to tease us *Bella*!



 I wonder when they'll be getting them in though!


----------



## lkrp123

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5d2d52d6c5#ht_8295wt_1141

These are pretty! I think they'd be too small for my feet...


----------



## Posh23

Ok ladies I have a dilemma...  Reading your posts about the rose gold Maniacs is really beginning to convince me to pre order too.  But I honestly don't know how much wear I will get out of them. I can think of one event in March bur after that not so much. What are all of you going to wear them with?  Need a bit of persuading.  Can you tell I really want them though


----------



## lkrp123

^ Does BA do this? 



> Note: The skin is textured to appear like lizard


----------



## may3545

Posh23 said:


> Ok ladies I have a dilemma...  Reading your posts about the rose gold Maniacs is really beginning to convince me to pre order too.  But I honestly don't know how much wear I will get out of them. I can think of one event in March bur after that not so much. What are all of you going to wear them with?  Need a bit of persuading.  Can you tell I really want them though



I plan to wear them OFTEN, to three weddings (April, June, and August), but also to pair them with skinny jeans and a fun tunic for casual outings. I can also wear them when I go out at night, paired with fun dresses, etc. I actually purchased the mustard ASOS dress someone featured here a while ago and that'll be great for a Sunday brunch.

Now, I do have other nice shoes around as well, so this all depends on what I feel like. I can definitely see myself wearing these shoes often, as the 120mm is super comfy, and BAs are comfy already in the 140mm. I don't think they are so dressy you can't wear them for casual occasions.


----------



## Posh23

Thanks may for the great tips!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> For anyone intrested in these. They look fake to me, I would be cautious.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Ma...9443667?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3f06f1b5d3




I agree, beware.


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Has anyone had thier Maniac 120s stretch out? I have worn my black ones about four times now and they have stretched so much in the heel that I'm flopping out of them in the back. I wanted to put heel grips in anyway coz I hate that damn heel strip in the back. I am a U.S. 6.5/7 and I got my Maniacs in a 37. Anyone else have this issue?



My Olive kid maniacs (120mm) have stretched a bit but none of my patent regardless of heel...


----------



## BellaShoes

dallas said:


> :cry:



But still really nice to look at...


----------



## dallas

lkrp123 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5d2d52d6c5#ht_8295wt_1141
> 
> These are pretty! I think they'd be too small for my feet...



Very pretty. I believe these are Ring Lizard.


----------



## lkrp123

dallas said:


> Very pretty. I believe these are Ring Lizard.





I seriously want them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, ring lizard and very pretty.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NANI1972 said:


> ARE THESE SMOKE NUDE?!!! AND HELLO, how adorable is he?!



haha I got the email today too, he is


----------



## dallas

lkrp123 said:


> I seriously want them!!



You should have them. 

If they were a little bigger, I would have already pulled the trigger.


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> I seriously want them!!



Do you still have your eBucks?


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Do you still have your eBucks?



I wish! I couldn't find anything so I used them to buy a bag for my mom...


but that doesn't mean I still can't get them, right?


----------



## lkrp123

*Bella*, have you worn your Helix a lot?

I've been wearing them around my house quite a bit!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhh gheez!! Well, they are still a fab deal!

Have not worn my Helix yet!! Soon... I only have two feet  perhaps I need to begin mid day outfit changes...

Good night Ladies!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh gheez!! Well, they are still a fab deal!
> 
> Have not worn my Helix yet!! Soon... *I only have two feet  perhaps I need to begin mid day outfit changes...*
> 
> Good night Ladies!



:lolots::lolots:

Night *Bella*!!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Hi ladies! I've been admiring all your lovely BAs and would love to get a pair of the Powers! I can't decide between the nude or the purple!!! Oh Bella, I wish I could just have your whole BA shoe collection...

I also like the Maniacs, but I like the Powers more because it's different. Maybe Maniacs are next? 

So anyway girls, please help me decide, purple or nude?! Pros and cons?! Thanks!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I say NUDE!


----------



## BellaShoes

Good morning!!! 

Welcome *lilwicket*! Both the maniac and the Power are extraordinary stlyes, if you are going for the Power first, the color really depends on your wardrobe and need.. I bought both the Nude and the Purple. Each for their own quality... Nude is a staple and an easy addition to any outfit yet Purple is more about adding a pop of color to your ensemble...

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## yazziestarr

I'm gonna vote nude too for versatility, though I am biased I loooooove my nude powers. However, the purple is a pretty unique shade compared to the other purples out there. Coooler I think sometimes looking bluish in certain lights, very interesting. I don't want to make your decision more complicated but don't forget the red powers are coming out too. Also, the maniacs come in both colors as well. you could always do 1 color in powers and then when you decide on maniacs get the other color.

Honestly I don't think you can go wrong with either and I think you'll be happy with whichever color because its just a great pair of shoes.


----------



## michellejy

I'll be the oddball and say I think I'd get the purple. I think it is a seasonal color that probably won't be produced again, but Brian Atwood seems to consistently come out with new nude shades, so you'll always have the option for nude.


----------



## yazziestarr

^^ very true


----------



## chacci1

Hello Everyone!!  I wanted to let you know that Intermix on Madison Ave. just confirmed to me that they received their shipment of the Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac Pump!!!  I just cancelled my pre-order on Saks and my beauties are on their way to me!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow!!! That's fabulous, Congrats! I am going to wait for my Saks preorder and let my Amex catch her breath


----------



## BellaShoes

I don't think we even knew Intermix was carrying the RG?


----------



## babyontheway

Cant wait to see them!  Please post pics when you get them!


chacci1 said:


> Hello Everyone!!  I wanted to let you know that Intermix on Madison Ave. just confirmed to me that they received their shipment of the Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac Pump!!!  I just cancelled my pre-order on Saks and my beauties are on their way to me!!


----------



## chacci1

I will post pics when I get them!  I hope they fit ok...I ordered my TS and did not size .5 up.  I found that my 120mm Maniacs fit great TTS.  I hope these do as well!  

Also, BellaShoes...I only found out that Intermix had them because I follow Brian Atwood on twitter and he tweeted today that he could not make his appearance at the Intermix in Chicago but his spring collection shoes made it.  So, I thought I would try them to see if they had them and sure enough..they did!


----------



## babyontheway

^^Darn snow storm messes everything up!  At least the shoes made it


----------



## BellaShoes

chacci1 said:


> Also, BellaShoes...I only found out that Intermix had them because I follow Brian Atwood on twitter and he tweeted today that he could not make his appearance at the Intermix in Chicago but his spring collection shoes made it.  So, I thought I would try them to see if they had them and sure enough..they did!



As do I  It is a shame that he cannot make the event, I wonder if there was low RSVP and it did not make sense to travel in that weather for a low turn out?


----------



## chacci1

I would love to see him at an appearance!!  He actually tweeted me back once when I had a question about my OTK RZ boot from the Fall/Winter season.  I was shocked!!  He seems to care about his customers!  I don't think Msr. Louboutin would ever personally tweet me back!


----------



## jenayb

Hi ladies, my this thread moves fast! I decided to stop by to ask if anyone else has dealt with refund delays with Intermix when making a return. I returned my black Dantes foreeeeeever ago, and they emailed me back when I inquired about whether they had received my return and told me yes quite some time ago. Still no refund to my Visa. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## BellaShoes

That is really odd, *Dezy* is the only one I know of who has returned with Intermix but she did it in person... I am sorry to hear that *Jenay*


----------



## jenayb

Meh, it's ok. I'm not panicked yet, but I mean... Well, you know how long ago I bought those.  It's been a while!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ They do reply to 'Twitter' inquiries... perhaps a polite @INTERMIX, you received a return from me weeks ago, when will I get my refund?'


----------



## jenayb

Hehe. I do not have the Twitter.


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> As do I  It is a shame that he cannot make the event, I wonder if there was low RSVP and it did not make sense to travel in that weather for a low turn out?



It's an insane blizzard in the Chicago-area though...very very bad. I'm sure he wouldn't let us down if it weren't for a blizzard!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Hehe. I do not have* the Twitter. *



 the twitter!


----------



## lkrp123

chacci1 said:


> Hello Everyone!!  I wanted to let you know that Intermix on Madison Ave. just confirmed to me that they received their shipment of the Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac Pump!!!  I just cancelled my pre-order on Saks and my beauties are on their way to me!!





Can't wait to see some rosegold!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Of course he would not let his fans down... he had to postpone due to weather..


----------



## fumi

BellaShoes said:


> Of course he would not let his fans down... he had to postpone due to weather.. smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Others/winter-146.gif


 
I don't blame him either. I'm in Chicago right now and the weather is soooo terrible! 
I've been staying in and doing online shoe shopping, including the Rose Gold Maniac


----------



## kiska80

Here's a pic of my BA 140mm Satin Maniac Pumps


----------



## Posh23

Kiska:  Those are stunning!!  One of my fave pairs that I didn't even know were available until, of course, it was too late - just my luck lol. Great find tho!


----------



## kiska80

Posh23 said:


> Kiska: Those are stunning!! One of my fave pairs that I didn't even know were available until, of course, it was too late - just my luck lol. Great find tho!


 
Thank you so much Posh.  I'm crazy about them!  Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## lkrp123

kiska80 said:


> Here's a pic of my BA 140mm Satin Maniac Pumps





I LOVE them!!!


----------



## lkrp123

fumi said:


> I don't blame him either. I'm in Chicago right now and the weather is soooo terrible!
> I've been staying in and doing online shoe shopping, including the Rose Gold Maniac



_I know! I'm in Texas & the weather is bad! (well, for us I suppose)_

Did he say whether or not there would be a rose gold zenith? Can you imagine a rose gold power!!!


----------



## Posh23

Wear them in good health Kiska! 

Are they still available anywhere?  LOVED them on VB and Kelly Ripa (who wears her pair quite often on the show)!


----------



## kiska80

Posh23 said:


> Wear them in good health Kiska!
> 
> Are they still available anywhere? LOVED them on VB and Kelly Ripa (who wears her pair quite often on the show)!


 Not sure, I got them from Bergdorf not too long ago.  Try calling, maybe someone returned a pair.  What size are you, just in case I happen to find another pair?


----------



## Posh23

Kiska: Thanks Hun!  I would love a 39.5 or even a 39 would be great!


----------



## deango




----------



## michellejy

I am sure I saw the satin Maniacs on a site recently. I'll do some digging.


----------



## michellejy

Oh these were the ones I saw. I didn't know the only option was white on their site: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97048


----------



## michellejy

Leighton Meester in "Lola"


----------



## NANI1972

deango said:


>


 We seriously need a re-issue on these! STAT!


----------



## AmyNJacob

So annoyed!  This arctic blast is causing a delay of me getting my monroes!  The snow hasnt hit us in Houston yet...but its already giving me a headache


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Hi ladies, my this thread moves fast! I decided to stop by to ask if anyone else has dealt with refund delays with Intermix when making a return. I returned my black Dantes foreeeeeever ago, and they emailed me back when I inquired about whether they had received my return and told me yes quite some time ago. Still no refund to my Visa. Has anyone else experienced this?


 
Hi *jenay- *I returned my Dantes in person at the Intermix store and 2 weeks later, I emailed customer service and they sent me a screen shot of the refund to my cc. I suggest asking them for a screen shot of the refund


----------



## BellaShoes

*kiska*, your satin maniacs are fantastic!! Where did you find them?


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi *jenay- *I returned my Dantes in person at the Intermix store and 2 weeks later, I emailed customer service and they sent me a screen shot of the refund to my cc. I suggest asking them for a screen shot of the refund



Good gravy.... 2 weeks! That is crazy, for an in store return? I have waited 48 hrs at most for NM or Saks...2 weeks is a bit much.

Welcome back *Dezy*, I have missed your 'face'....


----------



## fumi

Love the celeb photos


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Good gravy.... 2 weeks! That is crazy, for an in store return? I have waited 48 hrs at most for NM or Saks...2 weeks is a bit much.
> 
> Welcome back *Dezy*, I have missed your 'face'....


 
well get this, they don't process the return in store. so stupid, all they do is take the shoes from you and send them back to NYC. Then you have to wait for them to process your return. It's such a ridiculous process.

thanks *bella, *It's good to be back, I've missed you too


----------



## Windelynn

OhWow Kiska those satin maniacs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I've decided to order the nude Powers! Too bad intermix ran out of my size, 15% off would have been nice. Do they carry the Power anywhere else?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Quick question, since I'm planning ahead my great debate between Rose Gold Maniacs and Zeniths. Does anyone know what Shoe In's return policy is?


----------



## BellaShoes

lilwickitwitch said:


> I've decided to order the nude Powers! Too bad intermix ran out of my size, 15% off would have been nice. Do they carry the Power anywhere else?



Footcandy shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Quick question, since I'm planning ahead my great debate between Rose Gold Maniacs and Zeniths. Does anyone know what Shoe In's return policy is?



I do not know exactly but I can say Denzel even offered to return my Barrettas on super sale should they not fit.. glad I did not have to exercise that option!


----------



## IFFAH

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are so fantastic! I have the Fiona in this python and it is spectacular!


----------



## michellejy

Speaking of the Fiona:

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Snake-Printed-Leather-140mm-Decollete-37-5-/320652164030?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa85bbbbe


----------



## Windelynn

Heres the newest addition that was tweeted to have arrived at "The Room" 
http://plixi.com/photos/original/74548870


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ooh...pretty. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Windelynn

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Ooh...pretty.
> 
> Thanks for posting



not my cup of tea but then again im boring...lol !!!


----------



## jeshika

Nikki Boots @ $399 Sz 37.5 and 38.5 available at Intermix Warehouse Sale
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...+handbags/suede+army+boots.do?sortby=ourPicks

Olive Maniac 120mm, $179 Sz 40 available
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...aniac+leather+pumps-+olive.do?sortby=ourPicks

Temptress Studded Open Toe Boots in Stone, $219 Size 36.5 and 37 available
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ess+studded+open+toe+boots.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I do not know exactly but I can say Denzel even offered to return my Barrettas on super sale should they not fit.. glad I did not have to exercise that option!


 
Thanks lady!


----------



## michellejy

jeshika said:


> Nikki Boots @ $399 Sz 37.5 and 38.5 available at Intermix Warehouse Sale
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...+handbags/suede+army+boots.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> Olive Maniac 120mm, $179 Sz 40 available
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...aniac+leather+pumps-+olive.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> Temptress Studded Open Toe Boots in Stone, $219 Size 36.5 and 37 available
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ess+studded+open+toe+boots.do?sortby=ourPicks



I wish that olive was my size. I love that color.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi Ladies!! 

I've been so busy and so behind on this thread.. but has anyone have any details about the Intermix Chicago event that's going on right now? *Batwood*? *Anyone*? I believe Brian Atwood was supposed to make an appearance but it was cancelled last minute due to severe weather condition.... however, I heard that the shoes came in and they have lots of styles from the Spring Collection... wonder if any smoke nudes got re-issued *wishful thinking* ... someone call them please and report!  I can't use the phone right now  

Thanks ladies!


----------



## lkrp123

ohhh crap!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Hello Ladies,

How is the sizing of the Maniac's? I would love to buy those olive ones 

edit: nevermind ladies they are sold out


----------



## lkrp123

jeshika said:


> Nikki Boots @ $399 Sz 37.5 and 38.5 available at Intermix Warehouse Sale
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...+handbags/suede+army+boots.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> Olive Maniac 120mm, $179 Sz 40 available
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...aniac+leather+pumps-+olive.do?sortby=ourPicks
> 
> Temptress Studded Open Toe Boots in Stone, $219 Size 36.5 and 37 available
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ess+studded+open+toe+boots.do?sortby=ourPicks



will the 15% code off first purchase not work on these?


----------



## lkrp123

:cry: a second too late on the olive maniacs


----------



## jeshika

mistyknightwin said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> How is the sizing of the Maniac's? I would love to buy those olive ones
> 
> edit: nevermind ladies they are sold out





lkrp123 said:


> :cry: a second too late on the olive maniacs



Sorry!!! They were still available when I posted.


----------



## lkrp123

They were available as of five minutes ago...I enter into my cc info...press confirm and BOOM they're gone before I can snatch them up! oh well..


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh sorry you missed them *lkrp*!! I grabbed them from Intermix a few weeks back for $279 and absolutely LOVE them!! They run TTS as they are 120mm.


----------



## BellaShoes

What's up with my tPF notices today, not a single email!


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> Heres the newest addition that was tweeted to have arrived at "The Room"
> http://plixi.com/photos/original/74548870



Added that account to my twitter following, looks like the creative designer for the Room.


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi *jenay- *I returned my Dantes in person at the Intermix store and 2 weeks later, I emailed customer service and they sent me a screen shot of the refund to my cc. I suggest asking them for a screen shot of the refund



Thanks, *dezy*!! I will!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Oh sorry you missed them *lkrp*!! I grabbed them from Intermix a few weeks back for $279 and absolutely LOVE them!! They run TTS as they are 120mm.



maybe the 40 would've been a little big then! 

how are you *bella?*

Thank you for posting them *Jesh*! Someone out there got a wonderful deal due to you!


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> Added that account to my twitter following, looks like the creative designer for the Room.



He's defo one to follow!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Added that account to my twitter following, looks like the creative designer for the Room.



zebra


----------



## batwoodfan

OMG- it has been so long since I have had the time to visit TPF (not okay)!  I had a business trip our of town and then DH and I took a long weekend away and then the crazy storm in the Chicago area threw everything off-kilter!  Phew, glad to be back.  OK, I need to do some responses and shout outs to all the news here:

*Bella* - I lurv your "Lidia" sandals- I am so happy that you snatched those babies up!  Such a great price, I'm glad I was able to help with that one.  Oh and by the way, your BA collection pics? 

Happy Belated Birthday *Jeshika*- be proud of your late 20s, those were my favorite years!

*Dezy*, Barettas? Amazing!

*AmyNJacob* congrats on your Monroes!  Be sure to share pictures!!!

*Kayapo97* congrats on your Niki boots!  Be sure to share pictures!!!

*Lizzi* congrats on your Dramas!  Be sure to share pictures!!!

*Ayala* congrats on your RG Maniac pre-order from Saks!!!

*Kiska80* I LOVE your Black Satin Maniac 140s- how's the fit for you?

*Deango* thanks for those great Smoke Nude Celeb pics!

*mrsMP* Brian's flight to Chicago was cancelled due to the weather (we got 20ish inches of snow in less than 24 hours).  It will be re-scheduled for March.  I have some business trips in March so I am sure that with my luck the PA will be when I am out of town.

Also, for the Nordie's pre-order, I was able to get a price adjustment through their online chat.  There was no way I was gonna switch and order from Saks because the smallest size they are stocking in the RG Maniac is a 36.

I also have some Intermix BA Spring intel....


----------



## NANI1972

Welcome back batwood! We missed you around here.

*WHAT is the Intermix intel?!?*


----------



## NANI1972

These are available at Saks as well. If you need SA info let me know.


----------



## batwoodfan

OK, I got some info from Intermix but I didn't have a camera or pen/paper so I know I am forgetting some items...

Their Resort/Spring Lookbook was helpful, but like everyone else's, inconclusive!  Some stock has arrived but not ready to purchase or put on shelves, but I did get a sneak peek...

Paige - http://brianatwood.com/paige-p-7.html - IRL, this is a gorgeous shoe!  Love the chain heel and it's a 140mm!  Antique Rose Gold Suede as pictured

Wagner - http://brianatwood.com/wagner-p-10.html - BLACK eyelet 120mm

Monroe - http://brianatwood.com/monroe-p-24.html - BLACK patent 100mm

Maniac - White 140mm, Gold 120mm (the material is listed strangely but it is gold nappa IMO), Orange (not sure if it will be 120 or 140) and they will be getting a Nude Maniac!  The SA believes it will be a 120 but she couldn't say for sure and the lookbook used the Fall 2009 Maniac picture which is so misleading!

Rose Gold - The lookbook showed a picture of the Zenith but the name was listed "Maniac."  Ugh!  The SAs said it WILL have an ankle strap but I didn't have the energy to explain the difference between the picture and the style name and the fact that another TPFer said that the Madison Ave got Maniacs...

What I thought you fellow TPFers would love to know is that they did receive the Debra in Nude Patent in a 140mm!!!

2 attachments:  1st a picture of the Martina heel - Intermix did NOT receive this but this is the GOLD color of the Maniac 120 they DID receive.  2nd picture is of the Debra 140mm, this is the style they received in Nude Patent (not Smoke Nude, my guess is that it was the beautiful Vogue Nude that Bella has- the attached picture is the right shoe, wrong color).  Hope this helps!


----------



## batwoodfan

There were several other styles that they were getting but the ones  I listed above were what I felt we would all be most excited about!  I am supposed to get a call regarding the actual details about the RG Zenith/Maniac and the Nude Maniac heel height- I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> OK, I got some info from Intermix but I didn't have a camera or pen/paper so I know I am forgetting some items...
> 
> Their Resort/Spring Lookbook was helpful, but like everyone else's, inconclusive!  Some stock has arrived but not ready to purchase or put on shelves, but I did get a sneak peek...
> 
> Paige - http://brianatwood.com/paige-p-7.html - IRL, this is a gorgeous shoe!  Love the chain heel and it's a 140mm!  Antique Rose Gold Suede as pictured
> 
> Wagner - http://brianatwood.com/wagner-p-10.html - BLACK eyelet 120mm
> 
> Monroe - http://brianatwood.com/monroe-p-24.html - BLACK patent 100mm
> 
> Maniac - White 140mm, Gold 120mm (the material is listed strangely but it is gold nappa IMO), Orange (not sure if it will be 120 or 140) and they will be getting a Nude Maniac!  The SA believes it will be a 120 but she couldn't say for sure and the lookbook used the Fall 2009 Maniac picture which is so misleading!
> 
> Rose Gold - The lookbook showed a picture of the Zenith but the name was listed "Maniac."  Ugh!  The SAs said it WILL have an ankle strap but I didn't have the energy to explain the difference between the picture and the style name and the fact that another TPFer said that the Madison Ave got Maniacs...
> 
> What I thought you fellow TPFers would love to know is that they did receive the Debra in Nude Patent in a 140mm!!!
> 
> 2 attachments:  1st a picture of the Martina heel - Intermix did NOT receive this but this is the GOLD color of the Maniac 120 they DID receive.  2nd picture is of the Debra 140mm, this is the style they received in Nude Patent (not Smoke Nude, my guess is that it was the beautiful Vogue Nude that Bella has- the attached picture is the right shoe, wrong color).  Hope this helps!



WONDERFUL intel* Bat!!!* The Debra 

Missed you around here!!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> OK, I got some info from Intermix but I didn't have a camera or pen/paper so I know I am forgetting some items...
> 
> Their Resort/Spring Lookbook was helpful, but like everyone else's, inconclusive!  Some stock has arrived but not ready to purchase or put on shelves, but I did get a sneak peek...
> 
> Paige - http://brianatwood.com/paige-p-7.html - IRL, this is a gorgeous shoe!  Love the chain heel and it's a 140mm!  Antique Rose Gold Suede as pictured
> 
> Wagner - http://brianatwood.com/wagner-p-10.html - BLACK eyelet 120mm
> 
> Monroe - http://brianatwood.com/monroe-p-24.html - BLACK patent 100mm
> 
> Maniac - White 140mm, Gold 120mm (the material is listed strangely but it is gold nappa IMO), Orange (not sure if it will be 120 or 140) and they will be getting a Nude Maniac!  The SA believes it will be a 120 but she couldn't say for sure and the lookbook used the Fall 2009 Maniac picture which is so misleading!
> 
> Rose Gold - The lookbook showed a picture of the Zenith but the name was listed "Maniac."  Ugh!  The SAs said it WILL have an ankle strap but I didn't have the energy to explain the difference between the picture and the style name and the fact that another TPFer said that the Madison Ave got Maniacs...
> 
> What I thought you fellow TPFers would love to know is that they did receive the Debra in Nude Patent in a 140mm!!!
> 
> 2 attachments:  1st a picture of the Martina heel - Intermix did NOT receive this but this is the GOLD color of the Maniac 120 they DID receive.  2nd picture is of the Debra 140mm, this is the style they received in Nude Patent (not Smoke Nude, my guess is that it was the beautiful Vogue Nude that Bella has- the attached picture is the right shoe, wrong color).  Hope this helps!



Speaking of the Monroe, I know Bella tried it but it didn't fit right on her. Has anyone else tried it on or purchased it? It looks gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the fit!


----------



## AmyNJacob

lkrp123 said:


> Speaking of the Monroe, I know Bella tried it but it didn't fit right on her. Has anyone else tried it on or purchased it? It looks gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the fit!



I bought them online earlier this week, but they havent come in b/c of this crazy weather in Texas.  Hopefully I'll get to share pics next week!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Baaaaaaatwoooooooooood*! your back! and with gifts! hope your trips went well (other than the storm)


----------



## michellejy

Ooh, I love the Paige. Thanks for the info.


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> *Baaaaaaatwoooooooooood*! your back! and with gifts! hope your trips went well (other than the storm)


 
Hiiiiiii!  Thanks for the welcome "home" *yazzie, lkrp and NANI*!  It was crazy to catch up on all that has gone on around here.  Definitely excited to see everyone's new purchases!


----------



## batwoodfan

chacci1 said:


> Hello Everyone!! I wanted to let you know that Intermix on Madison Ave. just confirmed to me that they received their shipment of the Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac Pump!!! I just cancelled my pre-order on Saks and my beauties are on their way to me!!


 
*chacci1* - congrats on the RG!!! Do you know if these will be 120mm or 140mm - TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

Intermix Madison Ave received Maniac Rose Gold in 120 and Nude Maniac in 120 - I asked if they had any Maniacs in 140 and they said no 

Looks like, as of now, if you want a 140mm Maniac from Intermix White Patent will be the only option...


----------



## lkrp123

AmyNJacob said:


> I bought them online earlier this week, but they havent come in b/c of this crazy weather in Texas.  Hopefully I'll get to share pics next week!



Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pictures & hear how they fit! I really like them, I'm just nervous about the fit.

I know - I'm a fellow Texan and have been iced in for the past week!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Intermix Madison Ave received Maniac Rose Gold in 120 and Nude Maniac in 120 - I asked if they had any Maniacs in 140 and they said no
> 
> Looks like, as of now, if you want a 140mm Maniac from Intermix White Patent will be the only option...



seeing as I hobble in 140mm...120mm is a good thing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batwood- *thanks for all the info!!!! 
I also got a price adjustment on my RG Maniacs from Nordies. Now I just need them and the Zeniths to arrive, so the great debate over a skinny ankle strap and $100 (eek!) can begin


----------



## AmyNJacob

lkrp123 said:


> Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pictures & hear how they fit! I really like them, I'm just nervous about the fit.
> 
> I know - I'm a fellow Texan and have been iced in for the past week!




Thanks! We were fine in Houston until last night.  Instead of snow we got freezing rain so all the highways are iced over.  I am supposed to fly out to Dallas tonight to see my family and for some Super Bowl fun, but they got crazy snow last night!  Crossing fingers I make it out tonight.....


----------



## Alana1981

I have another question about fit/sizing...I decided to cancel my order for nude patent Maniacs because I like nude patent Powers better. I am a 38 TTS in most brands, but a 38.5 in many CL styles. 

What size Powers should I order? I have read they can run small on some people and I have also read on this forum that stretching in this style can be an issue. I am not sure if I should go TTS or size up .5 or more...help please!


----------



## lkrp123

AmyNJacob said:


> Thanks! We were fine in Houston until last night.  Instead of snow we got freezing rain so all the highways are iced over.  I am supposed to fly out to Dallas tonight to see my family and for some Super Bowl fun, but they got crazy snow last night!  Crossing fingers I make it out tonight.....



oo be careful!! The roads were absolutely terrible over here, but today it's sunny with snow! This weekend is supposed to be warmer and sunny for the superbowl...crazy, crazy traffic though!! be safe!

Do you have any other BAs? I'm still bitter I missed out on the olive maniac by literally a second!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Nude Powers on the way!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Intermix Madison Ave received Maniac Rose Gold in 120 and Nude Maniac in 120 - I asked if they had any Maniacs in 140 and they said no
> 
> Looks like, as of now, if you want a *140mm Maniac* from Intermix White Patent will be the only option...



Welcome Back *batwoodfan*!!! I'm sorry the PA did not work out for you (and others).. next time! I still cannot believe I grabbed a NUDE MANIAC 140mm!!! 

*lkrp*... I am good, still have a lingering cough but so does everyone else.

*Windelyn*, thanks, I am following! 

*Intermix at South Coast plaza* was a total waste of my spare 30 minutes in So Cal today. Three Atwoods, Nude Power, Black Dante and Nude Tonya... and TOTALLY clueless to any other styles coming...


----------



## BellaShoes

Alana1981 said:


> I have another question about fit/sizing...I decided to cancel my order for nude patent Maniacs because I like nude patent Powers better. I am a 38 TTS in most brands, but a 38.5 in many CL styles.
> 
> What size Powers should I order? I have read they can run small on some people and I have also read on this forum that stretching in this style can be an issue. I am not sure if I should go TTS or size up .5 or more...help please!



It seems most are sizing up .5 in 140mm styles. A full size is too much IMHO.
I have found the kid leather stretches a little more quickly than patent. I have worn my Powers (which I actually took TTS) twice now and they have not stretched. HTH


----------



## Alana1981

BellaShoes said:


> It seems most are sizing up .5 in 140mm styles. A full size is too much IMHO.
> I have found the kid leather stretches a little more quickly than patent. I have worn my Powers (which I actually took TTS) twice now and they have not stretched. HTH



Thanks Bella! To be honest, it was one of your photos of the nude Powers that made me change my mind to get this style instead of the Maniacs...the Power is such a beautiful shoe! I got a 38.5 from FootCandy Shoes and they should be on their way soon. Plus at $530 US, they are $15 cheaper than the nude Maniacs I had pre-ordered at NM. So excited for their arrival!


----------



## chacci1

Ok everyone.  So, the Rose Gold Maniacs came in today from Intermix.  Unfortunately, they are the 120mm height...even though when I purchased them that evening, the SA told me they were the 140mm height.  Slightly dissapointed...but they are beautiful!!!  I am still on the lookout for the 140mm height though.  Thinking these may need to be returned.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Hello!!!! Pictures please *chacci*!

Thank you *Alana*, they are even prettier in real life!


----------



## Posh23

Chacci:  please post pics!  I would love to see the color! 

Good luck with your 140 search!


----------



## babyontheway

Chacci- you are such a tease


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG


----------



## BellaShoes

It's an Atwood tri-fecta


----------



## dallas

BellaShoes said:


> OMG



Mr. Atwood + his shoes = shoegasm.


----------



## BellaShoes

I need the *Felini* in my life... a definite purchase this Spring.


----------



## Posh23

Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## xoxoCat




----------



## grace7

i _finally_ received my rivet wagners in today...no pics b/c it was dark when they arrived. they appear to be 120mm and i thought they were going to be 140. i 
i received another shoe this week...in antique rose.  is anyone here to see pics?

i had time to catch up today.

congrats *bella* on your rare and lovely nude maniac! *wow* what a find that was!!!!! your BA family is lovely, i love all your pictures!!

thank you *batwoodfan* for the intel! it is so helpful. 

i would love, love, love to see the rose gold! pics please *chacci*.

oh my goodness brian is too much.


----------



## yazziestarr

antique rose?


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> OMG
> 
> relaunch.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/category/BrianAtwood.jpg


These colors are delicious!!


----------



## NANI1972

:couch:


----------



## grace7

the antique rose collins 140! 

super comfortable...i love these!! the color is truest in the last pic, the other pictures are a little washed out due to the lighting in my kitchen.


----------



## Posh23

That's a great style Grace!


----------



## yazziestarr

they do look comfortable! and they look really good on...congrats grace!


----------



## grace7

thank you so much posh and yazzie!!


----------



## chacci1

Hi Everyone...sorry I didn't post pics of the Rose Gold Maniacs....I don't know how!!!  I'm new to the forum (well sort of).  I've always read the comments but only started posting recently.  If someone can tell me how to post pics before I return them...I'll be more than happy to do so!


----------



## chacci1

Grace----Those shoes are beautiful!!  Where did you get those??


----------



## hazeltt

*grace*, they are beautiful!


----------



## NANI1972

chacci1 said:


> Hi Everyone...sorry I didn't post pics of the Rose Gold Maniacs....I don't know how!!! I'm new to the forum (well sort of). I've always read the comments but only started posting recently. If someone can tell me how to post pics before I return them...I'll be more than happy to do so!


If you have a photo share account like photobucket etc., you just copy and past the photo image.e

If not click on the "Go Advanced" tab then click "Manage Attachmnents" then click "Browse" and choose the pics you want to upload. Click "Upload". 

You may not have enough posts to start doing that, I don't exaclty remember the rules. But try it and see what happens. HTH!


----------



## babyontheway

OMG- I am in love with the blue!  Thanks for sharing Bella


BellaShoes said:


> OMG
> 
> relaunch.s3.amazonaws.com/catalog/category/BrianAtwood.jpg



The antique rose color looks very neutral, it is lovely!  I  them!  BTW- what polish do you have on your toes.... black pearl????


grace7 said:


> the antique rose collins 140!
> 
> super comfortable...i love these!! the color is truest in the last pic, the other pictures are a little washed out due to the lighting in my kitchen.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Grace*!!! 

I love your new rose Collins!! They look fabulous.

*Chacci*, you can either host your photos through a site like photobucket or the easiest in click the 'go advanced' option just below the quick reply box below.. and attach with the paper clip icon.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nani* beat me to it *chacci*.... ditto


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

morning girls! 

*grace- *they are soooo pretty! congrats! 

*chacci- *I can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

Pre-loved Red Patent Maniac 120mm in Sz 39.5 Starting bid $279
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ma...46358?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e60dbff6


----------



## hazeltt

the red is gorgeous! I can't wait to see them on the Powers


----------



## BellaShoes

^I saw those last night jeshika and if it weren't for the Powers, I would have pounced


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^I saw those last night jeshika and if it weren't for the Powers, I would have pounced



I thought of you when I saw the auction but yes, the powers will be worth it.  these are a great price though!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies!!! I am at Nordies Rack in San Leandro, CA right now and they have the white patent starlet 100 in a 39... $189. I'm taking the 39.5! Super fun for summer!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! They have 38, 40, 40.5! If you find that they will do a charge ship, pm me and I will put them on hold for you!! I'll be here for another 30 minutes?


----------



## BellaShoes

No One??


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy Atwood!! So, Nordstrom Rack San Leandro just pulled out a slew of lavender Loca 36-38.5 as well as more Starlets most sizes as well as one Military boot 38.5! All under $229! I'm leaving because if I hear Glees version of Journey again I am liable to stab myself with a BA 38.5 Loca!


----------



## batwoodfan

OMG *Bella* great finds!  That is pretty much the exact inventory that Nordies Chicago had during the last days of their sale!  So crazy that it was sent out to you!  Great pricing!  Did you get yourself some Locas as well???


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Holy Atwood!! So, Nordstrom Rack San Leandro just pulled out a slew of lavender Loca 36-38.5 as well as more Starlets most sizes as well as one Military boot 38.5! All under $229! I'm leaving because if I hear Glees version of Journey again I am liable to stab myself with a BA 38.5 Loca!


 
C'mon Bella "Don't STOP bel-iev-in' hold to that feeeellll-in"


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Holy Atwood!! So, Nordstrom Rack San Leandro just pulled out a slew of lavender Loca 36-38.5 as well as more Starlets most sizes as well as one Military boot 38.5! All under $229! I'm leaving because if I hear Glees version of Journey again I am liable to stab myself with a BA 38.5 Loca!


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwoodfan*, I grabbed the Starlet in a 39.5 (.5 size up)... I really, really tried for the Loca but they just had the wrong size for me 38.5 then up to a 40... but I did try the 38.5 and they looked MUCH better than expected but I need a 39. The Nikki boot is TDF on, again MUCH better than expected but they only had one pair and it is a 38.5. Could have done a 39 but no such luck... so the Summertime white patent Starlets for $189 did it for me!

*Nani*!!! I swear, they played it 4 times while I was there!! Granted, I was there for about 90 minutes watching them bring out more and more Atwood but STILL!!!

*lkrp*, I KNOW!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

You're making me want to get in my car and get those lavender Locas!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> *batwoodfan*, I grabbed the Starlet in a 39.5 (.5 size up)... I really, really tried for the Loca but they just had the wrong size for me 38.5 then up to a 40... but I did try the 38.5 and they looked MUCH better than expected but I need a 39. The Nikki boot is TDF on, again MUCH better than expected but they only had one pair and it is a 38.5. Could have done a 39 but no such luck... so the Summertime white patent Starlets for $189 did it for me!
> 
> *Nani*!!! I swear, they played it 4 times while I was there!! *Granted, I was there for about 90 minutes watching them bring out more and more Atwood but STILL!!!*
> 
> *lkrp*, I KNOW!!!



That just makes me smile! I can totally see you practically drooling at all the Atwoods!!! You tried on the Nikki and liked it?? I looked at it and picked supercharged over it because I didn't like the stock picutre...

Starlet is soooo cute for the summer!! Loca...


----------



## BellaShoes

The Nikki was fabulous on and I NEVER liked it in the stock photo!

*Lav*, if you have a chance to get yourself to Nordies in San Leandro tomorrow... go for it! They also had rare arrivals from Lanvin, MiuMiu, Gucci, Choo, Blahnik and Fendi all $299 or less!! I have never seen premier brands in San Leandro, Coach is as fancy as they get.


----------



## BellaShoes

They had one 38.5 and that was it... $249 in this color...







I tried them with stockings and could _almost_ pull off a 38.5 but really need a 39. They actually zip up the inside but the buckles and lace up are totally adjustable


----------



## grace7

thanks girls! i wore my collins tonight...love everything about them.

*chacci1*- i bought the collins from elysewalker.com.

*baby*- my polish is the new dior grey (not sure of the actual name). i have chanel black pearl and love that one, this is a grey with no shimmer just grey.


----------



## batwoodfan

*grace7* love your Collins!  How is the fit?  TTS?  They look amazing on you- I love how the Collins has Vibram-like treads on the sole of the shoe- that must help traction!  Plus it will save you $$$ because now you don't have to have your cobbler do it!  Does anyone else here do this to their shoes?  I have it done to all my shoes to prolong the life and wearabilty of my shoes- I highly recommend it!


----------



## BellaShoes

^I have vibramed most of my Louboutins but have not done it with my Atwoods yet...

Marissa Miller (Model) in Maniacs at last nights Super Bowl Party


----------



## michellejy

I swear there was a photo of Hilary Duff in olive Maniacs that I saw the other day. Going to look...


----------



## michellejy

Okay, I didn't find the Hilary Duff photo yet, but this site has a few pages of celebrities wearing Brian Atwood.

http://shoerazzi.com/designer/brian-atwood/


----------



## QueenOfHeels

MORNING LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SOOO SORRYYYYYYY FOR BEING SO MIA LATELY!!!!!!!!! I've been CRAZY BUSY with work: dress fitting's, fabric swatching, and trying not to sew off my fingers!!!! haha

Anywho, any word/updates on the Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniac/Zenith's in a 140mm?? I need this in my life and have no idea where to find them!!!! HELP ME ASAP--FASHION EMERGENCY TO THE MAX!!!!!!!!! 

Wishing everyone a wonderful Sunday!!!!!!!!

XOXO.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

morning all! 

where is *chacci *and the Rose Gold pics?!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Who knows! She popped in, teased, popped right back out...:tumbleweed:


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Good morning! Can I tempt anyone? 

Crisscross platform sandals at Neiman's on sale for $393:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965647%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> ^I have vibramed most of my Louboutins but have not done it with my Atwoods yet...
> 
> Marissa Miller (Model) in Maniacs at last nights Super Bowl Party
> 
> cdn02.cdn.socialitelife.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/audi-super-bowl-party-02052011-07-430x736.jpg



They look almost like a pearly nude here!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

I think I am in need of a cork style this Spring/Summer


----------



## lovechanel920

http://i583.photobucket.com/albums/..._2011_Peoples_Choice_Awards_039_122_681lo.jpg


----------



## lovechanel920

Just went through this whole thread!! I love Brian Atwood. I want to get my first pair but unsure about sizing. I am a 40 in most Louboutins, 9 US.


----------



## lovechanel920

michellejy said:


> I swear there was a photo of Hilary Duff in olive Maniacs that I saw the other day. Going to look...



Those were YSL.


----------



## grace7

batwoodfan said:


> *grace7* love your Collins!  How is the fit?  TTS?  They look amazing on you- I love how the Collins has Vibram-like treads on the sole of the shoe- that must help traction!  Plus it will save you $$$ because now you don't have to have your cobbler do it!  Does anyone else here do this to their shoes?  I have it done to all my shoes to prolong the life and wearabilty of my shoes- I highly recommend it!



thank you! 
my us size is 9 and i took a 39.5 in these and the fit is really good. most of my BAs are in a size 40. i love the tread on these, too! one of the many reasons i had to buy it now instead of waiting for it to go on sale!!


----------



## grace7

NANI1972 said:


> I think I am in need of a cork style this Spring/Summer



love this!!


----------



## grace7

has anyone seen the lola's on ebay in 37.5? not my auction, btw.


----------



## NANI1972

^ Hah! I'm pretending I didn't see it!

*Chacci1*- Pictures please! I'm dying to see the Rose Gold! :useless:


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Nani*!! I love the cork but I wonder what it would look like on, if you aren't VB?

Welcome *lovechanel*!!! We have a sizing thread in here.. search for 'sizing' and it should pop up. Most ladies have found .5 size up in general works. For me, I am TTS to .5 size up.

*grace*, you should have seem ALL the lavender and blue Loca's at my ocal Nordies rack yesterday, $229!!! Nothing in 39-39.5


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Suede Lola's 37.5 $340 OBO!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-LO...ps=63&clkid=6904643409930726563#ht_719wt_1141


----------



## amusedcleo

NANI1972 said:


> ^ Hah! I'm pretending I didn't see it!
> 
> *Chacci1*- Pictures please! I'm dying to see the Rose Gold! :useless:



I'm more excited to see the rose gold than I am about the Super Bowl!


----------



## Windelynn

amusedcleo said:


> I'm more excited to see the rose gold than I am about the Super Bowl!



give us rose gold!!!!!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

I just got a pair on ebay, hopefully I got the right size!


----------



## BellaShoes

What did you get Lovechanel?


----------



## lovechanel920

Maniacs.


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats! Color?


----------



## batwoodfan

New BA arrival to Nordstrom!  Say hello to "Harris!" - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/brian-a...m-pump/3151914?origin=category&resultback=153

From what I recall from Intermix's resort/spring pre-order lookbook, I think they will be receiving this one at the Chicago (Rush & Delaware) store as well.

BTW- Nordies website editor needs to be replaced!  First, they called the ""Maniac" pump the "Mania" pump and now they spelled his name as "Brian Attwood" - get it together Nordstrom!


----------



## michellejy

lovechanel920 said:


> Those were YSL.



Ahh, thanks. I was between YSL and Atwood since I only saw the front. I know she wears nude Maniacs a lot.


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> New BA arrival to Nordstrom!  Say hello to "Harris!" - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/brian-a...m-pump/3151914?origin=category&resultback=153
> 
> From what I recall from Intermix's resort/spring pre-order lookbook, I think they will be receiving this one at the Chicago (Rush & Delaware) store as well.
> 
> BTW- Nordies website editor needs to be replaced!  First, they called the ""Maniac" pump the "Mania" pump and now they spelled his name as "Brian Attwood" - get it together Nordstrom!



hmm..I'd have to see these on...right now I'm not that big of a fan!


----------



## batwoodfan

02.07.2011 Article from Footwear News (WWD):

*First Look at B Brian Atwood*

Brian Atwood has taken a foot off the red carpet.

The luxury designer, who has seen his towering pumps on the likes of Kate Hudson and Jennifer Lopez, has cast a wider net for fall 11 in hopes of capturing an audience beyond the high-end consumer. 

[My new line] is strong and confident with kind of a bohemian statement, said Atwood, who partnered with The Jones Group last year on the lower-priced B Brian Atwood collection. [The customer is] a bit worldly and loves shoes with a playful attitude but that are always feminine and sexy.

Atwood has crafted a line of ballet flats, sky-high stilettos and over-the-knee boots, done in smooth leathers, satin and multitone fish skins and embellished with fringe, metal details and studs. 

There are some great urban and military looks, [but] I also always do fringe [or] something with movement in my collections, said Atwood, noting that hes considering adding jewelry and handbags to the line for spring 12. 

Priced between $100 for seasonal sandals and $650 for boots, the line will be unveiled this week in Atwoods New York showroom. It has been picked up by Saks Fifth Avenue, Barneys Co-op, Fred Segal and Shopbop.com, among other high-end accounts. 

The collection, which will include between 35 and 45 styles, also represents Jones deeper commitment to the designer space, said Richard Dickson, CEO of Jones branded businesses.

Its a mix of Upper East Side prep and East Village punk, and the perspective is very different from our other brands. Its a new study of whats happening in the world of trends, he said. Brian brings an exceptional attention to detail and a creative process that is fluid, exciting and contagious.



The Designer
Brian Atwood began his fashion career modeling on the European runways and launched his namesake luxury shoe brand 10 years ago. He has also worked for Versace and Bally and received FNs 2010 Designer of the Year award. 

The Look 
Atwood examined trends in both uptown and downtown Manhattan when crafting the line. His vision is captured at left by model Danielle Zinaich, with whom Atwood worked during his years at Versace. 

The Buzz
Key retailers laud the partnership. The people at Jones are tremendous merchants, and [Atwood] will be a fantastic partner, said Ron Frasch, president and chief merchandising officer at Saks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Black Suede Lola's 37.5 $340 OBO!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-LO...ps=63&clkid=6904643409930726563#ht_719wt_1141


 

I wish I could ram my feet into these!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

"B Brian Atwood" sneak peek photos from WWD


----------



## batwoodfan

2 more Sneak Peek Photos of "B Brian Atwood" from WWD


----------



## babyontheway

Batwoodfan- thanks for all the intel!  I can't wait to see everything!  I think the b on the heel looks really classy


----------



## batwoodfan

Two full shots of "B Brian Atwood" heels!


----------



## batwoodfan

Based on pricing and initial stockists (Saks, Barneys Co-op, Shop Bop, Fred Segal), it looks as though "B Brian Atwood" will be "competing" with Elizabeth and James, Vera Wang Lavendar Label, Tory Burch, DVF, Marc by Marc...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the "Harris" in a higher heel height. It looks like Nordstom received this shoe in a lower heel.


Not crazy about the shoes from the "B" line.


----------



## batwoodfan

http://www.bbrianatwood.com is LIVE!


----------



## chacci1

Ladies...Sorry I didn't post pics of the Rose Gold pumps.  I didn't know how too until I came back to the site now and unfortunately, I already returned them to Intermix.  I really want the 140mm height and the ones that they sent me were the 120mm height!  Thanks for all the responses on how to post pics...I now know how and promise to not dissapoint again!!


----------



## gal

Hello Ladies,

Since I am new to the Brian Atwood bandwagon, I was hoping I could get your help on sizing.  

I have tried on the patent Maniac in the 140mm and I was I size 37.5 and also tried on a pair of the patent Maniac's in the 120mm for which I was a 37.  

My dilemma is that I have pre-ordered from Saks the Maniac RoseGold's and this shoe has the heel height as 130mm for which I have gone ahead and ordered the 37.5. However I am having serious doubts given I am two different sizes between 120mm & 140mm and this shoe's heel height is in between.  What size should I get given Bella has mentioned that what is on the Saks website can be different from what you actually get.:wondering

I live  in Canada and would really like to get sizing right on this and avoid returns.  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NANI1972

^I believe the 130 are actually 120 so you may need the 37.


----------



## NANI1972

:tumbleweed: *Yazzie* where are you!?!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like the "Harris" in a higher heel height. It looks like Nordstom received this shoe in a lower heel.
> 
> 
> Not crazy about the shoes from the "B" line.



^^Samesies, I'm still on the fence....


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies!!

really... I mean REALLY tough day at work.. tPF is my welcome detox from the day..*batwoodfan*, thank you for the B intel!


----------



## batwoodfan

Hey *Bella*!  Sorry to hear you had a rough day!  I read about your new "Parisian" purchase- so exciting!  Congrats!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> 02.07.2011 Article from Footwear News (WWD):
> 
> *First Look at B Brian Atwood*
> 
> Brian Atwood has taken a foot off the red carpet.
> 
> The luxury designer, who has seen his towering pumps on the likes of Kate Hudson and Jennifer Lopez, has cast a wider net for fall 11 in hopes of capturing an audience beyond the high-end consumer.
> 
> [My new line] is strong and confident with kind of a bohemian statement, said Atwood, who partnered with The Jones Group last year on the lower-priced B Brian Atwood collection. [The customer is] a bit worldly and loves shoes with a playful attitude but that are always feminine and sexy.
> 
> Atwood has crafted a line of ballet flats, sky-high stilettos and over-the-knee boots, done in smooth leathers, satin and multitone fish skins and embellished with fringe, metal details and studs.
> 
> There are some great urban and military looks, [but] I also always do fringe [or] something with movement in my collections, said Atwood, noting that hes considering adding jewelry and handbags to the line for spring 12.
> 
> Priced between $100 for seasonal sandals and $650 for boots, the line will be unveiled this week in Atwoods New York showroom. It has been picked up by Saks Fifth Avenue, Barneys Co-op, Fred Segal and Shopbop.com, among other high-end accounts.
> 
> The collection, which will include between 35 and 45 styles, also represents Jones deeper commitment to the designer space, said Richard Dickson, CEO of Jones branded businesses.
> 
> Its a mix of Upper East Side prep and East Village punk, and the perspective is very different from our other brands. Its a new study of whats happening in the world of trends, he said. Brian brings an exceptional attention to detail and a creative process that is fluid, exciting and contagious.
> 
> 
> 
> The Designer
> Brian Atwood began his fashion career modeling on the European runways and launched his namesake luxury shoe brand 10 years ago. He has also worked for Versace and Bally and received FNs 2010 Designer of the Year award.
> 
> The Look
> Atwood examined trends in both uptown and downtown Manhattan when crafting the line. His vision is captured at left by model Danielle Zinaich, with whom Atwood worked during his years at Versace.
> 
> The Buzz
> Key retailers laud the partnership. The people at Jones are tremendous merchants, and [Atwood] will be a fantastic partner, said Ron Frasch, president and chief merchandising officer at Saks Fifth Avenue.



1) I'm probably just jaded, but I think BA is ALREADY cheap so I can't imagine what I'm going to think about these prices! 

2) I'm really intrigued by some of these shoes!!! I love that jade color, and the heel with the fabric (?) underneath the shoe could be really cool!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^thanks *batwoodfan* 

Oui!! My 'Parisian' purchase is my end of year treat for myself... made my bonus, so a treat for me and the rest to savings


----------



## batwoodfan

IMO I think that the B Brian Atwood line might not be as lust worthy as the true Brian Atwood line, but it shouldn't be!  If they were he would be competing with himself!  I think if you compare the "B" designs with the other mid-range shoe lines (DVF, Vera Wang Lavender Label, Marc by Marc, etc) "B" will stack up very well!  Also, you catch some sneak peeks of other "B" models in the postcards and videos on www.bbrianatwood.com -there are some really great heels on the way!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> really... I mean REALLY tough day at work.. tPF is my welcome detox from the day..*batwoodfan*, thank you for the B intel!



Hang in there *B*! New Parisian Purchase???? :afrocool::afrocool:

You get to come home to some wonderful, relaxing shoes!  And your cats are waiting for you too!! 

_(you don't have any dogs, do you? If not, you're more than welcome to take my puppy, she chewed straight through my BISSELL carpet cleaner cord.....)_


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Hey *Bella*!  Sorry to hear you had a rough day!  I read about your new "Parisian" purchase- so exciting!  Congrats!



*BAT!!* Thank you soooo much for the intel!!!! You might as well be BA's right-hand-gal - you probably know more than he does! LOL!

I loved the pictures! Thank you!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> ^thanks *batwoodfan*
> 
> Oui!! My 'Parisian' purchase is my end of year treat for myself... made my bonus, so a treat for me and the rest to savings



Woo-hoo! Congrats on the bonus!  Obviously well-deserved!

Psst- I will be posting a "reveal" tomorrow- stay tuned!!!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Woo-hoo! Congrats on the bonus!  Obviously well-deserved!
> 
> *Psst- I will be posting a "reveal" tomorrow- stay tuned!!!*



Reveal?!!!!! We haven't had one in a while!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> *BAT!!* Thank you soooo much for the intel!!!! You might as well be BA's right-hand-gal - you probably know more than he does! LOL!
> 
> I loved the pictures! Thank you!



Thanks lkrp!  I think I mentioned way way earlier in the thread that I like to start my mornings with a lil BA research and I saw the news on WWD this morning so I wanted to share with y'all!


----------



## batwoodfan

I would do it tonight but I'm not at my home computer!


----------



## batwoodfan

I'm still surprised that Bergdorf Goodman online hasn't added or received any Resort or Spring BAs!  Nordstrom, Saks, Neimans, Elyse Walker and Hu's have beaten BG to the punch!  They better have ordered some fantastic and exclusive styles in order to compete!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks* lkrp *and *batwoodfan*!

Hubby and the kitties (aka 'the boys'!) were all home waiting to greet me today... *sigh*

As for my 'Parisian' purchase, I bought a Chanel bag for myself for knocking my work out of the park in 2010  A little self-congratulatory splurge. 

*batwood*... what have you purchased?! hint? 2010? 2011?

My guess is BG is going straight to Spring, no pre-order


----------



## batwoodfan

Here's a hint: it comes in a silver box  heehee!  See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> :tumbleweed: *Yazzie* where are you!?!


I'm here! Didn't meant to disappear, just got crazy busy. took some quick pics just need to be sized, watermarked and uploaded


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi girls! *yazzie- *ooohhh a reveal just before bed time?! can't wait!


----------



## michellejy

batwoodfan- I am dying for a reveal here, you big tease. 

Bella- Do you have a reveal of your Chanel?


----------



## yazziestarr

hi Dezy! I think it might have to wait til the morning. I didn't realize some of the pics were blurry and had to do some retakes.ush: i needs to stop buying shoes so I can get a better camera so I can take better pictures of my shoes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

no prob *yazzie! *looking forward to enjoying my latte and a reveal!


----------



## mrsMP

I wanna make a guess on BATWOOD's reveal..ROSE GOLD ZENITH from INTERMIX?


----------



## batwoodfan

Good morning!  Anyone ready for a reveal???


----------



## yazziestarr

yes! you go then Ill go and we'll a have a BA filled morning!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Looks like it's just me and you *yazzie*!  Let's do this!


----------



## batwoodfan

Like I mentioned yesterday, my reveal came in a silver box (although the box was, unfortunately, a little worse for wear)


----------



## may3545

^Oooh!! Open!


----------



## yazziestarr

open it! hehe


----------



## batwoodfan

I know some of our friends are on a black shoe ban, but not me!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm here!!!! open open open!


----------



## batwoodfan

If I could read Italian, I would tell you what this says!  In my opinion, this Italian translates into GORGEOUS 

Actually, if I could speak and read Italian, I would move to Milan and beg Mr. Atwood for an job!  I would be his publicity gal in exchange for BAs!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm here! open open open!


----------



## may3545

Oooh so far so good! Opennn!


----------



## batwoodfan

Ladies, say "good morning" to my new Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm in black satin!!!  I am so happy about these!!!  Y'all know I love a 140!


----------



## yazziestarr

ohhhh! black! satin! 140!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

omg they are gorgeous!!!! modeling shots please!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Unfortunately, I don't have modeling shots of these yet... but I have some shoe twins that do a much better job modeling these shoes than I ever could!


----------



## may3545

Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batwood- *they are gorgeous, where did you find them?


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks *Dezy* *yazzie* and *may*!!! That was fun!  Now it's your turn *yazzie*!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

okay ready? its a little long but will be quick, I was prepping while waiting for *batwoods* beautiful maniacs.

So I had wanted to put together a cute reveal with pics of snow covered NJ and boxes full of sunshine leading up to the shoe but I had an unusually busy weekend ( pleasant surprise as the weather has slowed things down) and cant wait any longer to share my shoes!

When I bought my first BAs I was deciding between Maniacs and these. I ended up with the Maniacs since they were readily available and I could try them on.  But I never stopped thinking bout the other pair. About 2 months ago I finally decided I would get them but decided to go with my newly adopted "sleep on it" policy. When I went to bed a whole slew of sizes were available, when i woke up only a 10 was left. i was kicking myself and my stupid sleep on it rule.

A couple weeks ago a single pair showed up that went home with another tpfer. Thank goodness it stayed in the family! Sadly they did not fit my BA angle(in search of  a 37/37.5) and she sent them off to me. 

Presenting a UHG


----------



## yazziestarr

*DRAMA 140s!!!*

on the pedestal:













a rear end shot


----------



## yazziestarr

now modeling!

















An enormous amount of thanks to *NANI* my BA angle. I really am so very very happy to have a pair of Dramas. Everyone keep an eye out for a 37/37.5!


----------



## batwoodfan

OMG *Yazzie* those are aaammmaaazzziiinnnggg!!!  Congratulations!!!!  Did you consider them when NAP had a new size run and then sold out?  Same think happened to me with the "sleep on it" mentality!  I'm so happy for you that you found them!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

oh *yazzie, *they are gorgeous on you congrats!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you* Batwood*! I dont think even realized they were on NAP til too late. They were so hard to find...but I didn't know about the BA thread them. Something just kept making me miss out on them but I think i appreciate them so much more.

sleep on it is killing me but saving my wallet


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *Dezy*!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

I found my black satin Maniacs at Bergdorf Goodman.  *Kiska80* had posted about hers maybe a week or so before she posted her pics so I had BG in the back of my mind when I recently went to NYC for a long weekend with DH.  Low and behold they had one lonely pair left in the sale section!!!  I scored them for $215!!!  I was blown away that I found them!!!  Thanks to *Kiska80* on the BG intel!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

woah! $215?!? gorgeous and an amazing deal!


----------



## michellejy

Oh, Yazzie, those are my Brian Atwood Holy Grail too. I am 

batwood- Maniacs in black are just so classic. You can't go wrong. Congrats on getting them for a steal too!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Gorgeous shoes yazzie and batwood!!! I'm so glad you were able to find your UHG yazzie! And $215?!? Congrats batwood!


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks *michellejy*!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks *lilwickitwitch*!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Beautiful shoes batwood and yazzie!


----------



## NANI1972

*YAZZZIEEEEE!* OMG they definately went to the right home! The Dramas look amazing on you! From one  to another. Hehe.

*batwood* Congrats! What an amzing find they were meant for you!


----------



## fumi

yazziestarr said:


> *DRAMA 140s!!!*
> 
> on the pedestal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a rear end shot


 

These are HOT! Love the modeling shots too!


----------



## Windelynn

yazzie and batwood - i love both your goods!!! Love!!!

The dramas are so gorgy!!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Finally got my shoes in!  They are super cute...not something I can wear everyday but they can definitely dress up a boring outfit.

I am still at work so here is a cell phone pic I could take!


----------



## gal

NANI1972 said:


> ^I believe the 130 are actually 120 so you may need the 37.




Thanks for you suggestion Nani1972 - I may just have to revise my order


----------



## NANI1972

Where's everybody?!?


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> batwoodfan- I am dying for a reveal here, you big tease.
> 
> Bella- Do you have a reveal of your Chanel?



She is being held hostage for 30 days (aka Layaway )


----------



## BellaShoes

*yazzie*!! Your Drama 140mm's are fantastic!!! FANTASTIC!!

WHAT?! $215?! OMG, *batwoodfan*, they are fabulous at full price but at $215?! 

*as for raso accoppiato, definitely lost in translation as it means 'shaved couple'*

*Amy*, your Monroes are wonderful!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Where's everybody?!?



I'm here!!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> She is being held hostage for 30 days (aka Layaway )



 Held hostage.


----------



## michellejy

Oh, and I am here. 

Am I the only one who goes back and forth on if I should get something just because I like it or if I should put the money aside in case a HG pops up?


----------



## BellaShoes

^Nope, it is all relative. I am on a freeze right now as I am waiting for the 'hostage release' , Rose Gold Maniacs and Red Powers.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Held hostage.



My Chanel In and Out Hobo.... hostage release date.. March 1st


----------



## NANI1972

Hey, batwoods shoe description got blocked out!?! I was going to come up with a clever retorte for Bella's "translation".

ETA now it's not, wow that is so wierd it had a white strip over it before.
I think I need to go nite nite


----------



## BellaShoes

HEY! It's not my translation! It's Italian... I am only the translator not the creator 

raso= shaved
accoppiato= couple, coupled or pair

I swear!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats on the Chanel bag Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe... raso is also Italian for satin and raso accoppiato..translates (roughly) 'coated or treated satin'   Italians don't have a lot of rules...


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Congrats on the Chanel bag Bella!



Thank you *Nani*!

G'night ladies... _buona notte belle donne _ :kiss:


----------



## michellejy

I love red. I am so tempted by the powers and the red maniacs, but I am still pretending that one of these days I'll be able to find a Drama. Remind me to kick my husband for talking me out of those. 

By the way, I'm not sure if anyone is looking for the black Harrisons, but there are still sizes 36, 36.5 and 37 on Boutique 1 for $593. I can't remember if that's lower than what they had them listed at before.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Nope, they have been holding at $593....


----------



## michellejy

I thought they were $700 before for some reason. I must have had shipping and customs mentally added in.


----------



## yazziestarr

sorry to reveal and run...

*michellejy, lilwickitwitch, AmyNJacob, NANI , fumi, Windelynn, and Bella,*

I'm really so excitied about them. They are even better than I imagined.


----------



## yazziestarr

AmyNJacob said:


> Finally got my shoes in!  They are super cute...not something I can wear everyday but they can definitely dress up a boring outfit.
> 
> I am still at work so here is a cell phone pic I could take!



a monroe!!  the look good!  I couldn't really imagine how the mesh would look. Cant wait to see more pics! How is the mesh part...does it rub on your feet?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*amy- *they are so pretty congrats!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Thanks bella, yazzie and dezy!

The mesh part doesnt bother me at all (I'm wearing them today at work!) But if you have narrow feet and small ankles, I can see the mesh part not being able to hold up.

So far I love my first pair of Atwoods!

Now im in a dilemma of what I want my next pair to be...purple maniacs or  purple powers.  I really like the chunky heel of the power but the height of the heel might be a problem.  I'm 5'7" w/o heels and my fiance is 6'2"...so if I decide on the powers, I will be the same height as him whenever I wear them! What to do.....


----------



## michellejy

^When you wear heels, your fiance will be wearing shoes too, so that will probably add an inch to his height anyway. 

I'm 5'6" and my husband is 5'10" I like tall heels though so I just wear them anyway. I probably look the same height as him when I wear heels but not noticeably taller.


----------



## batwoodfan

*AmyNJacob* your Monroes look wonderful - can't wait to see more pictures!

The Powers are 140mm with is about 5.5 inches which would still keep you shorter than your DF!  If you love the Powers, go for it!  HTH!


----------



## batwoodfan

Thank you *AmyNJacob, NANI, WindeLynn and Bella* about your kind words on my new BAs


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

good morning girls! 

*Amy- *I'm 5'7 also and DH is 5'11. With my 150mm heels I end up taller then him but embrace it! You'll look like a supermodel or of course our gorgeous *Bella! *


----------



## AmyNJacob

I forgot he gets a little taller with his shoes!



michellejy said:


> ^When you wear heels, your fiance will be wearing shoes too, so that will probably add an inch to his height anyway.
> 
> I'm 5'6" and my husband is 5'10" I like tall heels though so I just wear them anyway. I probably look the same height as him when I wear heels but not noticeably taller.


----------



## AmyNJacob

batwoodfan said:


> *AmyNJacob* your Monroes look wonderful - can't wait to see more pictures!
> 
> The Powers are 140mm with is about 5.5 inches which would still keep you shorter than your DF! If you love the Powers, go for it! HTH!


 
Thanks batwood!  I think I am going to get the powers.  I saw the nude powers at Intermix in Dallas....they just look so cute!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning girls!
> 
> *Amy- *I'm 5'7 also and DH is 5'11. With my 150mm heels I end up taller then him but embrace it! You'll look like a supermodel or of course our gorgeous *Bella! *


 
I wish I can look like a supermodel!!! Hopefully with this wedding diet Im on this year I can get a step closer


----------



## lkrp123

Good Morning!

I need to catch up - looks like I missed some reveals!

(including Monroes!!!)


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Ladies, say "good morning" to my new Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm in black satin!!!  I am so happy about these!!!  Y'all know I love a 140!



Batwood....These are sTUNNING!!! and what a deal you got too 

I love them!



yazziestarr said:


> *DRAMA 140s!!!*
> 
> on the pedestal:
> 
> a rear end shot


 They look wonderful on you! Truly - wear them in good health!

What a gorgeous shoe...


----------



## lkrp123

AmyNJacob said:


> Finally got my shoes in!  They are super cute...not something I can wear everyday but they can definitely dress up a boring outfit.
> 
> I am still at work so here is a cell phone pic I could take!



I LOVE these!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!

How do they feel?

I want!


----------



## lkrp123

_may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:







*Did y'all see this???*

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

*Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*

Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!


----------



## michellejy

^ It's possible that I just whipped out my credit card so fast that it left a smoke trail.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *lkrp*!!


----------



## yazziestarr

lkrp123 said:


> _may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did y'all see this???*
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> *Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*
> 
> Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!


----------



## lkrp123

michellejy said:


> ^ It's possible that I just whipped out my credit card so fast that it left a smoke trail.





yazziestarr said:


> Thank you *lkrp*!!



Did y'all grab them??????


----------



## AmyNJacob

lkrp123 said:


> I LOVE these!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!
> 
> How do they feel?
> 
> I want!


 
Thanks!  Love them!  Cant wait for the warm weather to come so I can show them off with a dress.


----------



## AmyNJacob

lkrp123 said:


> _may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did y'all see this???*
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> *Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*
> 
> Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!


 
Ahh I wish they had these in a 40.5...I would so get them!


----------



## lkrp123

lkrp123 said:


> _may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did y'all see this???*
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> *Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*
> 
> Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!



*39 is GONE!! Only 37, 38.5 & 40 left!*


----------



## michellejy

Oh, I'm glad I bought when I did. I snagged the 39, and I'm hoping it will work for me since my Harrisons are 39.5.


----------



## lkrp123

AmyNJacob said:


> Thanks!  Love them!  Cant wait for the warm weather to come so I can show them off with a dress.



me either! I've had enough of this cold


----------



## michellejy

Thanks so much for posting that deal. I've wanted that style ever since Queen Enabler (aka Bella) posted them.

Now if I can get some Drama in my life, I'll be a happy girl.


----------



## lkrp123

michellejy said:


> Oh, I'm glad I bought when I did. I snagged the 39, and I'm hoping it will work for me since my Harrisons are 39.5.



I hope they fit!


----------



## michellejy

I wear 39 in pretty much everything. I just sized up in the Harrisons because Bella wears the same size I do, and that's what she recommended. I think I'll be able to make them work.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

lkrp123 said:


> _may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did y'all see this???*
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> *Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*
> 
> Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!


 
OMG why did I just see this?! noooo I can't do it I can't!


----------



## michellejy

Of course you can.  You'll kick yourself later if you don't. You always have the option to return. (How was that for enabling?  )


----------



## amusedcleo

lkrp123 said:


> _may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did y'all see this???*
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> *Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*
> 
> Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!


 
*lkrp*...Thanks for the intel!  Hopefully my order will be processed...last time I ordered the olive maniac's my order was cancelled.  A lovely shoe at an even lovelier price!  Thanks again


----------



## lkrp123

amusedcleo said:


> *lkrp*...Thanks for the intel!  Hopefully my order will be processed...last time I ordered the olive maniac's my order was cancelled.  A lovely shoe at an even lovelier price!  Thanks again



You're welcome!

I hope they go through too...Never hurts to try!


----------



## michellejy

Oh, I didn't know there was a chance my order would be canceled. Oh well. Fingers crossed, and if it doesn't work, they probably wouldn't have fit anyway... At least that's what I'll tell myself so I don't cry.


----------



## lkrp123

michellejy said:


> Oh, I didn't know there was a chance my order would be canceled. Oh well. Fingers crossed, and if it doesn't work, they probably wouldn't have fit anyway... At least that's what I'll tell myself so I don't cry.



You never know...I've never had anything cancelled from InterMix, but I've had stuff cancelled from Elyse Walker....


----------



## michellejy

Honestly, I'm not too worried about it. I love these shoes, but I've bought crazy amounts of shoes lately. I'll get them if it's meant to be. If not, everything pops up on evilBay eventually. (That includes a NIB pair of Dantes in 37 that were just posted, in case someone misses out on the Intermix ones.)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Pl...56878?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa889668e


----------



## jeshika

whaaaa? why did the dantes go on sale?!?!? i got them full price (-15%).  i haven't even worn them out!


----------



## yazziestarr

lkrp123 said:


> Did y'all grab them??????


:ninja: hehe

btw the thank you was for the lovley comments about the dramas...thank you as well for posting the deal!


----------



## kiska80

batwoodfan said:


> I found my black satin Maniacs at Bergdorf Goodman. *Kiska80* had posted about hers maybe a week or so before she posted her pics so I had BG in the back of my mind when I recently went to NYC for a long weekend with DH. Low and behold they had one lonely pair left in the sale section!!! I scored them for $215!!! I was blown away that I found them!!! Thanks to *Kiska80* on the BG intel!!!


 
Batwood Congrats!!! I am so happy you found them, and at a better deal!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Ordered these for size...not liking the white patent at all.


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> :ninja: hehe
> 
> btw the thank you was for the lovley comments about the dramas...thank you as well for posting the deal!







lovechanel920 said:


> Ordered these for size...not liking the white patent at all.



Yea....I'm not a fan of white shoes on me, anyway, at all...


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> good morning girls!
> 
> *Amy- *I'm 5'7 also and DH is 5'11. With my 150mm heels I end up taller then him but embrace it! You'll look like a supermodel or of course our gorgeous *Bella! *


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> Yea....I'm not a fan of white shoes on me, anyway, at all...



Funny, it takes the right outfit. I bought the white patent Starlet last weekend but it is a much more demure shoe than the Maniac. I am looking forward to wearing them this Summer.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Thanks so much for posting that deal. I've wanted that style ever since Queen Enabler (aka Bella) posted them.
> 
> Now if I can get some Drama in my life, I'll be a happy girl.



Thank you doll! 

I CANNOT believe these are on sale for 50%?! I am a little pissed.


----------



## michellejy

I am amazed they went on sale at all, honestly. They are such a gorgeous shoe that I thought they would have sold out completely.


----------



## michellejy

What size did you get in the Dantes, Bella?


----------



## BellaShoes

^ They just arrived a couple months ago! It's crazy!


----------



## michellejy

lovechanel920 said:


> Ordered these for size...not liking the white patent at all.



I have to agree. I think that is A LOT of white patent. They start to get that 70s disco sort of look. Sorry. :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

TTS in the Dantes but could have gone TTS or .5 size up.


----------



## deango

Hilary Rhoda in Nude Zenith





Mila Kunis in Black Donna





Black Donna is still available at Footcandy in size 8, 8.5, 9
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=DONNA!ATW


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous picture of Mila Kunis...


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> TTS in the Dantes but could have gone TTS or .5 size up.



Thanks. I ended up TTS (well TTS for what I generally get in Italian sizing).

Mila Kunis is just ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## deango

VS Bombshells in BA


----------



## deango

Rose McGowan in Maniac RG


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> ^ They just arrived a couple months ago! It's crazy!



and black patent too!!!


----------



## Windelynn

tempted very tempted for those intermix but must hold out.


----------



## batwoodfan

Dianna Agron in Red Satin Maniac 140 pumps


----------



## michellejy

All of the plastic surgery that Rose McGowan has had makes me sad. She was very pretty and seems like she is actually a decent person too. I saw a tv show that she does animal rescue and has for years.


----------



## batwoodfan

3 more styles from "B Brian Atwood"


----------



## michellejy

^Those wedges are fun.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I like those boots.


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Dianna Agron in Red Satin Maniac 140 pumps



*looooove that red satin!!!*

Yes - I think white patent can be done! But maybe just not on a maniac? or maybe it is just me. I'm so pale that if I wore white I'd turn into Casper....


----------



## michellejy

^  Casper was my nickname in high school.


----------



## yazziestarr

OH the red satin!


----------



## lkrp123

michellejy said:


> ^  Casper was my nickname in high school.



:lolots:


----------



## michellejy

One of these days, I'll do some modeling pics of my shoes, and you'll have to wear some sunglasses to avoid "snow" blindness.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> *DC,* I agree with Duke... I would explore the Dante Nude... seen here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and seen here against the Cappuccino Nude....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And *Duke*!!! Congrats on all your compliments today! I am only on page 66.. hoping to see pics soon!




LOVE the Atwoods and they look amazing on your legs! Intermix has them on sale for $379 in black, just an FYI


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> _may or may not have just made another BA purchase..._ :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did y'all see this???*
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> *Black patent Dantes in 37, 38.5, 39 & 40...for $379!*
> 
> Don't forget to use 150SHIP to get free shipping!


 
:ninja: looks like *lkrp, yazzie *and I are having a busy week...

These are technically marked down in-store as well, but not all stores are aware of it yet.  If you need to, tell them that they are on sale online and *ahem* the Chicago Intermixes have sold these to "other" customers for the marked down price...


----------



## lovechanel920

Love love love my maniacs.


----------



## michellejy

The black patent Maniacs are gorgeous!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> :ninja: looks like *lkrp, yazzie *and I are having a busy week...
> 
> These are technically marked down in-store as well, but not all stores are aware of it yet.  If you need to, tell them that they are on sale online and *ahem* the Chicago Intermixes have sold these to "other" customers for the marked down price...



I wonder who????


----------



## lkrp123

lovechanel920 said:


> Love love love my maniacs.



 LOVE them....


----------



## lkrp123

michellejy said:


> One of these days, I'll do some modeling pics of my shoes, and you'll have to wear some sunglasses to avoid "snow" blindness.



oh man....no one wants to see my transparent legs...

But I kan put sunglasses on to see yours! :sunnies


----------



## michellejy

I'll show off the leg with the tattoo. There's enough color on that one to keep from blinding anyone.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Thanks. I ended up TTS (well TTS for what I generally get in Italian sizing).
> 
> *Mila Kunis is just ridiculously beautiful*.



I think she is going to be the next generations Angelina Jolie...


----------



## BellaShoes

How fun are these!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> LOVE the Atwoods and they look amazing on your legs! Intermix has them on sale for $379 in black, just an FYI



Thanks and Welcome to our BA thread!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella *darling, been meaning to ask you, why is Chanel being held hostage until March 1st?


----------



## BellaShoes

The black maniac looks fabulous on you *lovechanel*


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella *darling, been meaning to ask you, why is Chanel being held hostage until March 1st?



Hello love...  30 day layaway. I did not want to charge it so I am paying it down via layaway.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks and Welcome to our BA thread!!!



Believe me, SUPER happy to be here  And can't wait to post my own modeling pics (although I may have to go spray tan a few times beforehand; it would be hard to see if my legs reflect the light)

I'm only discovering all the secret jewels this site has to offer -- if there are any other amazing threads you would advise me to stalk, PLEASE let me know! THANKS


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> How fun are these!!!!



Bella, that's the same pair I liked. Of course, I've always loved studs and spikes. I have a pair of Steve Madden shoes that I bought over 10 years ago that had a platform and studs.


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Believe me, SUPER happy to be here  And can't wait to post my own modeling pics (although I may have to go spray tan a few times beforehand; it would be hard to see if my legs reflect the light)
> 
> I'm only discovering all the secret jewels this site has to offer -- if there are any other amazing threads you would advise me to stalk, PLEASE let me know! THANKS



Hush, I'll post a photo of my pasty white legs, and you'll know you have nothing to worry about. 

By the way, I love your dog. Is he a giant? I had a Mini, which I know have totally different personalities, but I have always loved Schnauzers in all sizes.


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Believe me, SUPER happy to be here  And can't wait to post my own modeling pics (although I may have to go spray tan a few times beforehand; it would be hard to see if my legs reflect the light)
> 
> I'm only discovering all the secret jewels this site has to offer -- if there are any other amazing threads you would advise me to stalk, PLEASE let me know! THANKS



It depends on your fancy! The Louboutin thread is fabulous, Balenciaga, Chanel, Wardrobe is always fun to browse too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Hello love...  30 day layaway. I did not want to charge it so I am paying it down via layaway.


 

ooohhhh ya that's right, I forgot! oops!


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Bella, that's the same pair I liked. Of course, I've always loved studs and spikes. I have a pair of Steve Madden shoes that I bought over 10 years ago that had a platform and studs.



I am looking forward to the B line... Brian Atwood has made it CLEAR it is not a 'cheaper' line yet an alternative to his higher end collection which he refers to as 'red carpet' shoes whereas B line is for the everyday chic woman with uptown style


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ooohhhh ya that's right, I forgot! oops!



My bonus pays out in March soooooooo.....


----------



## BellaShoes

Brian Atwood on B line:

_She is a bit worldly and loves shoes with a playful attitude but that are always feminine and sexy. He continues: I would definitely say theres three kinds of aesthetics melted together: Upper East Side poshness, mixed with downtown cool, along with a Parisian sophistication._


----------



## BellaShoes

A few more words:

_The new shoes will sell for between $100 and $600. "They're very high and they're very sexy," Atwood told StyleList. "They combine Parisian sophistication with a little bit of disco, a little bit of leopard, a little bit of skin -- it's just a fun collection."

"She's flirty," he added of this new customer. "I think she can wear them all the time," as opposed to his higher-priced, signature collection, Brian Atwood, "which is more of a special occasion or red-carpet shoe."

But no matter what you do, do not call this collection a diffusion line.

"It's not a diffusion line; it's a second line," he stressed. "Miu Miu (from Prada) is not a diffusion line. It stands on it's own. People don't think of it as a cheaper line at all. I think they_


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> Hush, I'll post a photo of my pasty white legs, and you'll know you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> By the way, I love your dog. Is he a giant? I had a Mini, which I know have totally different personalities, but I have always loved Schnauzers in all sizes.



No, seriously - when it comes to skin color, I doubt ANYONE can compete. I'm a redhead, 'nough said. (And our friends joke that I'm not allowed outside in the snow)

Yes, that's my Giant (and my youngest) Spartacus. I have a picture of my older boy (mini) on my profile. We're what you call "schnauzer obsessed" in my family - my parents have another giant and my sister and her husband have a standard. They are definitely all different but similar enough where it matters: insanely protective, obsessed with that one person, incredibly stubborn... you know, all the general schnauzer traits  Best and worst breed in the world


----------



## BellaShoes

Rachel Zoe interviews Brian Atwood (Zoe Report)


Mah-jor-a! Diving right in, please read on for my cross-examination with the fashion worlds crowned shoe king (and one of my dearest friends), Brian Atwood, about his famous footwear and newly launched contemporary collection, B Brian Atwood. xoRZ

RZ: In what seems like an overnight occurrence, you have gone from being a go-to favorite footwear designer for fashion insiders and celebrities to a household namewhat has the experience been like? 
BA: It has been 10 years in the making! I love what I do so it makes it that much easier to say that this experience has been so amazing. I look back at the days when everything from my studio to my shipping was in my bedroom. It makes me appreciate it and never take it for granted.

RZ: Your shoes have been made famous for their feminine aesthetic with a cutting-edge feel and wow factor details à la elaborate skins, studs and fringewhen did you know you wanted to become a shoe designer and how did you get your start?
BA: I trained as a RTW designeri can sew, make patterns etcbut I was always fascinated with shoes. I dont know where it came from, but there was something that I couldnt let go. It wasnt until I was hired by Gianni Versace that I really got my hands dirty and got to go to a shoe factory. Gianni hired me to design RTW, but had also asked me to design some shoes for the Haute Couture show in Paris. This was my first taste designing and making shoesneedless to say, I WAS HOOKED! I love the magical effect shoes have on women (and on men when women are wearing them). I remember going to a psychic who once told me that you will become famous with something having to do with feet. BIZARRE!

RZ: This past week, you celebrated the launch of your new contemporary footwear line, B Brian Atwood, which will hit stores this fallcan you give my Zoe Report readers the inside scoop on what they can expect from the line?
BA: B will be a counterpart to Brian Atwood. The girl is part uptown chic, with a lot of downtown COOL and a bit of Parisian chic. This is a collection that will eventually become its own entitylike Miu Miu is to Prada. Expect: high heels, gorgeous rich textures and colors, vibram style rubber soled heels and boots, fringe on boots, pumps and sandalsand a little bit of disco thrown in there.

RZ: Last questionif you had to choose one favorite pair of shoes among your legion of jaw-dropping designs, which style would you choose and why?
BA: That is a hard questionI guess it would be one of my first shoes that I created called Dangerous Blossom. It was an amazing black silk satin sandal that had a handmade flowereach petal took 30 hours to makefrom Cantú Italy and had a Kelly green crocodile lining. Definitely a showstopper!


----------



## Windelynn

oh wow those wedges, that color, the spikes...they are everything that embodies me...lol


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Ok so I got my powers, but I can barely walk in them! The highest I had before these were Louboutin very prives, which are 120, so I didn't think this would be too difficult! Tips please?!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lilwickitwitch said:


> Ok so I got my powers, but I can barely walk in them! The highest I had before these were Louboutin very prives, which are 120, so I didn't think this would be too difficult! Tips please?!



... this is clearly not your case but when I was younger, I adored (and still do) ridiculously high heels with platforms and my mother watched me struggle on them and said, "you know, those are pretty shoes but you look like you sh*t your pants." Hearing that, I practiced every day until I could run on them. Nothing like some criticism to get results  

The best result I can give you is don't clench up your hips as you really do need to "flow" from the waist, hold your back straight, and "glide" (anyone see the movie Miss Congeniality? "I'm GLIDING HERE!")


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Hahaha thanks!!! That was pretty funny advice 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... this is clearly not your case but when I was younger, I adored (and still do) ridiculously high heels with platforms and my mother watched me struggle on them and said, "you know, those are pretty shoes but you look like you sh*t your pants." Hearing that, I practiced every day until I could run on them. Nothing like some criticism to get results
> 
> The best result I can give you is don't clench up your hips as you really do need to "flow" from the waist, hold your back straight, and "glide" (anyone see the movie Miss Congeniality? "I'm GLIDING HERE!")


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Happy Friday ladies! 

I'm going for a hair cut tomorrow just a few blocks from Intermix, so since I'm so close I'll stop in and see what they have. Does anyone know if they got RG Maniacs in? I'd love to try them on!


----------



## missty4

I got the nude powers in a 36.5 (my true-size) from intermix and should've read more closely, that powers are 140mm (thought they were 120mm). Sadly, they're too tight and going back. 

I bought the powers because I couldn't find nude maniacs in 36.5. All the pre-orders for that size are gone... what's the likelihood that sizes will replenish on the Nordstrom site?


----------



## couturequeen

missty4 said:


> I got the nude powers in a 36.5 (my true-size) from intermix and should've read more closely, that powers are 140mm (thought they were 120mm). Sadly, they're too tight and going back.
> 
> I bought the powers because I couldn't find nude maniacs in 36.5. All the pre-orders for that size are gone... what's the likelihood that sizes will replenish on the Nordstrom site?



Call Nordstrom or do their online chat - they can likely locate a pair for you.


----------



## missty4

couturequeen said:


> Call Nordstrom or do their online chat - they can likely locate a pair for you.



I tried, they just told me to keep on checking the website to see if anyone cancelled they're pre-order as they're not expecting to receive anymore shipments :/


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello ladies!

Happy hair cut Dezy!

Saks updated my Rose Gold pre order, looks like a 3/12 expected date BUT my Louboutin Madame Butterfly Booties (yes, I ordered them as I already miss mine) have been processed and are ready to ship! They had a 4/1 ship estimate!!!!! OHHHHHHHHHH.... getting excited for RG's!


----------



## BellaShoes

Seriously? How are these still available?!?!? 

*Black Suede Lola 37.5 $250 OBO*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-LO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f8962bfb#ht_749wt_1141


----------



## BellaShoes

^I know, because they aren't a 39.5


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Seriously? How are these still available?!?!?
> 
> *Black Suede Lola 37.5 $250 OBO*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-LO...men_s_Shoes&hash=item45f8962bfb#ht_749wt_1141



cause I'm not a 37.5 

Did you get the MBBs in a different color or black again? I loooove that fuchsia!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> ^I know, because they aren't a 39.5



HAHA I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> cause I'm not a 37.5
> 
> Did you get the MBBs in a different color or black again? I loooove that fuchsia!



Black.. it is the only color that I would really wear in the MBB plus it is the original color for the MBB... 

I just cannot believe SAKS is shipping two months early!! Holy crap, I could actually hear my AMEX whimper from my wallet today.


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> HAHA I was thinking the exact same thing!



I absolutely LOVE the Lola!


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot imagine what best offers the seller has received as she has declined 5! Come on people, they are $250!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Black.. it is the only color that I would really wear in the MBB plus it is the original color for the MBB...
> 
> I just cannot believe SAKS is shipping two months early!! Holy crap, I could actually hear my AMEX whimper from my wallet today.



That's crazy!!!!!!

I looooove that black leather! like butter!



BellaShoes said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Lola!



Me too! and 5 offers? If it's $250, probably the lowest I'd offer is $200 but expect to pay more than that...


----------



## yazziestarr

lovechanel920 said:


> Love love love my maniacs.


congrats! they look so good!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *lkrp*, hopefully the MBB's won't take long...


----------



## Windelynn

we need more reveals in this thread!! lol im counting on you bella and lkrp!!


----------



## BellaShoes

_Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???_ Me? Well, if Saks ships out the RG's as early as they are shipping my Louboutin pre-order.. they should be here soon!


----------



## Windelynn

ohh i cant wait to see some rose gold!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi girls! 

*Bella- *thanks honey! oh if your RGs come early, I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

Hi *dezy* and *winde*!! How are you two? Enjoying the sunny weather, I hope! It's supposed to be in the 70s all week here...a welcome change from the past two ice-apocalypse weeks! 

We are all dying to see some RG....or any kind of BA reveal! *Yazzie*, *amused,* *michellejy* and *Bat *should all have some things coming too, IIRC...

_Still no shipping confirmation from Intermix yet...._

In the meantime - tomorrow - I think I'm going to take some more pictures of the Helix and SC!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *lkrp*, hopefully the MBB's won't take long...



 I hope not - they're going to go great with your hostage chanel!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lkrp123 said:


> _Still no shipping confirmation from Intermix yet...._



Sorry to rudely insert myself into your conversation but did you get a confirmation email from Intermix? That's all I received today was just the confirmation although when I spoke with the woman on the phone, she said the BA Dante pumps were in stock in my size (39; I went 1/2 up like Neiman suggested) and should ship today.


----------



## Windelynn

lkrp123 im in the cold cold canadian weather! I may have a reveal coming too!!!
But my reveal wont be as exciting as the other reveals.

Those damn Dantes are teasing me like crazy. Im true to size 38 but not sure if the 38.5 would be too big.


----------



## lkrp123

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Sorry to rudely insert myself into your conversation but did you get a confirmation email from Intermix? That's all I received today was just the confirmation although when I spoke with the woman on the phone, she said the BA Dante pumps were in stock in my size (39; I went 1/2 up like Neiman suggested) and should ship today.



Not rude at all !!

I got a confirmation e-mail today too! _but I didn't get the Dantes, I got something else_ 

I'm so happy to hear that yours were shipped out today!! 

(You got the black patent, right?)


----------



## lkrp123

Windelynn said:


> lkrp123 im in the cold cold canadian weather! I may have a reveal coming too!!!
> But my reveal wont be as exciting as the other reveals.
> 
> Those damn Dantes are teasing me like crazy. Im true to size 38 but not sure if the 38.5 would be too big.



Oh no! I can't stand the cold weather for very long...but I bet it is b-e-a-utiful! Where I live...it's flat. and dry. and hot. Nothing like pretty Canada! :snowballs:

I think you could go up a 1/2 size and be alright. I did that for Helix (diff. shoe but still 140mm) and the 40 fits just as well as the 39.5 in my other BA.

What's coming!!!!!!!!!!! Reveals!! and every BA (every reveal actually) is exciting!!


----------



## lkrp123

Windelynn said:


> lkrp123 im in the cold cold canadian weather! I may have a reveal coming too!!!
> But my reveal wont be as exciting as the other reveals.
> 
> Those damn Dantes are teasing me like crazy. Im true to size 38 but not sure if the 38.5 would be too big.



PS: you might want to try calling an Intermix store, Batwoodfan did say that the price was the same in-store, I think, and they can do a store-wide search for you. They're on sale online, too, if they ask. I think that's exactly what Bat did to get her size...?



such an insanely good price!


----------



## yazziestarr

*SchnauzerCrazy* Lucky! I hope they ship out for you today.

Last time I ordered from intermix I got 2 different order confirmations and no shipping. I emailed cust ser. who took their sweet time getting back to me to say my order went processing and they will ship _if_ they are still in stock but they couldn't guarantee it   I think the next day or day after they just showed up. all in all I think it was about 2 weeks process but hey they showed up!

Im at the second order conf. stage right now :weird:

Im so spoiled by they big dept store fast shipping I forget sometimes how long shipping can actually take.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lkrp123 said:


> Not rude at all !!
> 
> I got a confirmation e-mail today too! _but I didn't get the Dantes, I got something else_
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that yours were shipped out today!!
> 
> (You got the black patent, right?)



I did get the black patent Dante's (that's all they had online and I live in New Orleans - which is where civilization goes to get drunk and pass out - and that means no good stores). I was told on the phone they should ship them out today but I never received a tracking number, just the confirmation email. But I'm an eternal optimist - I'm sure it'll work out 

-----> I feel like a pervert with a foot fetish: I'm VERY excited to see everyone's buys! (Please put down the pepper spray, I'm not REALLY a pervert - I just like pretty shoes)


----------



## yazziestarr

Windelynn said:


> lkrp123 im in the cold cold canadian weather! I may have a reveal coming too!!!
> But my reveal wont be as exciting as the other reveals.
> 
> Those damn Dantes are teasing me like crazy. Im true to size 38 but not sure if the 38.5 would be too big.



38 in the 140s?

i wear a 38 in the 120 and am getting 140s in 38.5 (actually I was being a baby about the toebox and got a 39 in the nude. some people were saying there was just something different fit wise with the black and nude so I went back to the 38.5 for the black dante.)

I dont think a 38.5 will be bad if a 38 is really what you want and cant find it.

and of course your reveal will be exciting!! I cant wait!!


----------



## yazziestarr

lkrp123 said:


> Not rude at all !!
> 
> I got a confirmation e-mail today too! _but I didn't get the Dantes, I got something else_
> 
> I'm so happy to hear that yours were shipped out today!!
> 
> (You got the black patent, right?)



what did you get?!!? from intermix? cant wait to see!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*windelynn- *I'm a true 38 and I had bought the Dante in 38.5 they fit perfectly. 

*lkrp- *yes loving the weather! can't wait to actually enjoy it tomorrow!


----------



## Windelynn

okay thanks y'all i guess it wont hurt going .5 up!


----------



## Posh23

Hey everyone...  I don't know if you all know this but Victoria Beckham is showing her fall 2011 collection on Sunday during FW and I'm sure she's collaborated with BA yet again so maybe we'll get some great new foot candy this weekend!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Sorry to rudely insert myself into your conversation but did you get a confirmation email from Intermix? That's all I received today was just the confirmation although when I spoke with the woman on the phone, she said the BA Dante pumps were in stock in my size (39; I went 1/2 up like Neiman suggested) and should ship today.



I only got a confirmation as well... for the same size you ordered. It looks like there are a few of us size 39 ladies now.


----------



## michellejy

yazziestarr said:


> 38 in the 140s?
> 
> i wear a 38 in the 120 and am getting 140s in 38.5 (actually I was being a baby about the toebox and got a 39 in the nude. some people were saying there was just something different fit wise with the black and nude so I went back to the 38.5 for the black dante.)
> 
> I dont think a 38.5 will be bad if a 38 is really what you want and cant find it.
> 
> and of course your reveal will be exciting!! I cant wait!!



Foot petal tip toes and heel grips are pretty good for making something that is .5 too big fit well too. Plus it adds a bit of comfort, which is always nice.


----------



## deango

Maniac RG from Nordstrom.com


----------



## babyontheway

Add 2 more for amused and myself


michellejy said:


> I only got a confirmation as well... for the same size you ordered. It looks like there are a few of us size 39 ladies now.



 I can not wait for mine to arrive!!!  Thanks for the drool worthy photo


deango said:


> Maniac RG from Nordstrom.com


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW!! Lot's of black Dantes on the way!!

*deango*, the stock photo of Nordstrom is gorgeous!

As for Intermix, I bought a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti peep toe boots from the Warehouse sale and selected for 3 day shipping, they arrived in the 3 days.. although my Olive Maniacs which I ordered from a live person in Chicago, shipped from NY ground and took somewhere in the neighborhood of 7-8 days... perhaps their standard shipping is just horrendous?


----------



## amusedcleo

It looks like my dantes from Intermix will be delivered on Tuesday!!!
Super excited...hope everyone else who ordered them gets theirs soon as well.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ That is fabulous, I am still in shock they went on 50%


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

amusedcleo said:


> It looks like my dantes from Intermix will be delivered on Tuesday!!!
> Super excited...hope everyone else who ordered them gets theirs soon as well.



how do you know? Did they email you or did you call? I still don't have a shipping confirmation email, just the confirmation....


----------



## witchy_grrl

::drive-by post to slowly crawl out of lurk-dom::
I hope someone on here got those Lolas!!  I saw the seller accepted an offer of $240!


----------



## amusedcleo

I didn't get any sort of shipping confirmation from them.  I went online and checked the status.  It said SHIPPED.  It was strange though, although it said there was no tracking information available...I scrolled to the bottom of the invoice (just above the total) it had what looked like a UPS tracking number.  I entered into UPS website and low and behold the delivery information came up

Hope this helps


----------



## couturequeen

amusedcleo said:


> I didn't get any sort of shipping confirmation from them.  I went online and checked the status.  It said SHIPPED.  It was strange though, although it said there was no tracking information available...I scrolled to the bottom of the invoice (just above the total) it had what looked like a UPS tracking number.  I entered into UPS website and low and behold the delivery information came up
> 
> Hope this helps



Very helpful - confirmed that olive Maniacs are really on their way to me!


----------



## BellaShoes

Just left Nordies Rack in San Leandro, only two pairs of Starlets (41,40) and two pairs of Locas (38.5) left from last weekends crazy Atwood arrival.. No Atwoods for me but scored an outrageously fabulous pair of Jimmy Choo OTK boots in chocolate suede ($1395) for $299! Only pair received!!!


----------



## michellejy

Bella, $299?!?!?


----------



## michellejy

amusedcleo said:


> I didn't get any sort of shipping confirmation from them.  I went online and checked the status.  It said SHIPPED.  It was strange though, although it said there was no tracking information available...I scrolled to the bottom of the invoice (just above the total) it had what looked like a UPS tracking number.  I entered into UPS website and low and behold the delivery information came up
> 
> Hope this helps



Mine still says "ordered."


----------



## amusedcleo

Congrats on your new boots Bella!  What a fabulous deal.  My baretta's are the chocolate suede and I love them!


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> what did you get?!!? from intermix? cant wait to see!



I ordered nude powers!

But then...I decided to cancel them. I need to buy new running shoes & gear for my HM instead...cause apparently you can't run a race in Brian Atwoods.


----------



## lkrp123

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I did get the black patent Dante's (that's all they had online and I live in New Orleans - which is where civilization goes to get drunk and pass out - and that means no good stores). I was told on the phone they should ship them out today but I never received a tracking number, just the confirmation email. But I'm an eternal optimist - I'm sure it'll work out
> 
> -----> I feel like a pervert with a foot fetish: I'm VERY excited to see everyone's buys! (Please put down the pepper spray, I'm not REALLY a pervert - I just like pretty shoes)



I'm so excited to see some reveals too!! Black Patent Dante FEVER takes over!!! 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *windelynn- *I'm a true 38 and I had bought the Dante in 38.5 they fit perfectly.
> 
> *lkrp- *yes loving the weather! can't wait to actually enjoy it tomorrow!



It is b-e-a-utiful here! I hope you are having a fabulous Saturday! 



Windelynn said:


> okay thanks y'all i guess it wont hurt going .5 up!



so did you get them?? 



Posh23 said:


> Hey everyone...  I don't know if you all know this but Victoria Beckham is showing her fall 2011 collection on Sunday during FW and I'm sure she's collaborated with BA yet again so maybe we'll get some great new foot candy this weekend!  Fingers crossed!


 I hope so!!!




deango said:


> Maniac RG from Nordstrom.com



Thanks for the picture!!



babyontheway said:


> Add 2 more for amused and myself
> 
> I can not wait for mine to arrive!!!  Thanks for the drool worthy photo



 more reveals!!!


----------



## lkrp123

witchy_grrl said:


> ::drive-by post to slowly crawl out of lurk-dom::
> I hope someone on here got those Lolas!!  I saw the seller accepted an offer of $240!


 Steal!




couturequeen said:


> Very helpful - confirmed that olive Maniacs are really on their way to me!



Reveal soon I hope!!! Congrats 



BellaShoes said:


> Just left Nordies Rack in San Leandro, only two pairs of Starlets (41,40) and two pairs of Locas (38.5) left from last weekends crazy Atwood arrival.. No Atwoods for me but scored an outrageously fabulous pair of Jimmy Choo OTK boots in chocolate suede ($1395) for $299! Only pair received!!!



Bella!  Queen of the Deals! 

I can't believe how fast all those BAs went  Thanks for the intel!


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Bella, $299?!?!?


 Pics here


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella, *the Choos are stunning congrats! 


Stopped by Intermix today, they had a pair of black Dantes size 36 if anyone is interested, 50% off of course.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*, Lady!! Your hair is fabulous!!!! Thanks on the Choos... I could not believe my eyes...

You were busy, busy in LA today.. ever go to Sushi Mon on Third?


----------



## yazziestarr

lkrp123 said:


> I ordered nude powers!
> 
> But then...I decided to cancel them. I need to buy new running shoes & gear for my HM instead...cause apparently you can't run a race in Brian Atwoods.



 no probably not hehe. you wouldn't get far but you'd look good doing it!


----------



## BellaShoes

But it sure would be worth trying... maybe a brisk walking pace


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Just left Nordies Rack in San Leandro, only two pairs of Starlets (41,40) and two pairs of Locas (38.5) left from last weekends crazy Atwood arrival.. No Atwoods for me but scored an outrageously fabulous pair of Jimmy Choo OTK boots in chocolate suede ($1395) for $299! Only pair received!!!



I am a 38.5 in the Loca... 

*Bella*, I'm half tempted to beg you to pick them up for me!!!! I can't imagine the discount...


----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> no probably not hehe. you wouldn't get far but you'd look good doing it!



and that's half the battle right there!  I'll just live vicariously through y'all!



BellaShoes said:


> But it sure would be worth trying... maybe a brisk walking pace



Could you imagine? I would pose like no other at the finish line picture!



jenaywins said:


> I am a 38.5 in the Loca...
> 
> *Bella*, I'm half tempted to beg you to pick them up for me!!!! I can't imagine the discount...



*J* where have you been!!!


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> *J* where have you been!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

jenaywins said:


> I am a 38.5 in the Loca...
> 
> *Bella*, I'm half tempted to beg you to pick them up for me!!!! I can't imagine the discount...



There were two pairs today 38.5 Lavender $249.90, $229.90 something like that...


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp123 said:


> and that's half the battle right there!  I'll just live vicariously through y'all!
> *Could you imagine? I would pose like no other at the finish line picture*!
> *J* where have you been!!!













:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

Where is everyone? :tumbleweed:


----------



## NANI1972

^Wish I was still  to much vino last night


----------



## batwoodfan

Ladies, I have sad news to report.  Victoria Beckham just presented her FW11 collection (where Mr. Atwood sat front row) and the shoes were all Christian Louboutin.  Net-a-porter just tweeted about it.  I'm heartbroken.


----------



## BellaShoes

^


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> There were two pairs today 38.5 Lavender $249.90, $229.90 something like that...



Grr I wish NR did phone orders!!!  

That is my size!!


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Ladies, I have sad news to report.  Victoria Beckham just presented her FW11 collection (where Mr. Atwood sat front row) and the shoes were all Christian Louboutin.  Net-a-porter just tweeted about it.  I'm heartbroken.


----------



## kookai-lola

Hi ladies. I just wanted to get your feedback. I got a pair of nude maniacs yesterday and the length is perfect but they are a bit tight around the sides near my baby toes. Will they stretch? Or do they stay pretty much as is? 

I don't want to return them and have been walking around in them and they aren't too uncomfortable but just a bit tight. I guess my feet got wider after having my DD...


----------



## batwoodfan

Anybody around for a Sunday reveal?


----------



## fumi

:couch:


----------



## batwoodfan

OK!  Looks like it's just you and me around here *fumi*!


----------



## angelcove




----------



## batwoodfan

Say hello to my new Dantes!  I grabbed these babies from Intermix the day after the news about the sale was posted!  (Sorry it took time to post a pic).  Love love love these!  I have been lusting for them for a while now and I was hoping that they would make it to sale time!  I was tempted to wait and see if they would be marked down further but I knew that if I missed them I would be devastated!  For these I went .5 up from my true size.


----------



## batwoodfan

Hi *angelcove*!  Glad you were here for the reveal!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats batwoodfan, they are fab!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Hi *Bella*!  Thank you!  I cannot tell a lie, you (and Victoria Beckham) were my Dante inspiration!!!  I think this is the first time that we are shoe twins!!!


----------



## jenayb

Just got back from the Chandler, AZ Nordstrom Rack. No BAs for us!


----------



## Windelynn

i missed out on the dantes. Thats okay though, because im sure they will look fab on you batwood and bella!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Windelynn* did you call an Intermix store?  Maybe they can locate one for you?


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Say hello to my new Dantes!  I grabbed these babies from Intermix the day after the news about the sale was posted!  (Sorry it took time to post a pic).  Love love love these!  I have been lusting for them for a while now and I was hoping that they would make it to sale time!  I was tempted to wait and see if they would be marked down further but I knew that if I missed them I would be devastated!  For these I went .5 up from my true size.



These are SICK!!! 

I'm almost considering re-ordering since I returned mine that I paid full price for...


----------



## batwoodfan

Can't wait to wear my new babies out!


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> These are SICK!!!
> 
> I'm almost considering re-ordering since I returned mine that I paid full price for...


 
Thanks *Jenay*!  You should re-order!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *batwood*! I think this is our first shoe twin match!

*Jenay*, I am so sorry about Nordies, if I get over there again soon, I will PM you if they have a 38.5 left... where were you last week when I was on the thread from NRack trying to find any interested parties! I would have been your BA Angel!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *batwood*! I think this is our first shoe twin match!
> 
> *Jenay*, I am so sorry about Nordies, if I get over there again soon, I will PM you if they have a 38.5 left... where were you last week when I was on the thread from NRack trying to find any interested parties! I would have been your BA Angel!!



*Bella* you are so sweet. Thank you so much. I'm always tardy to the party!!  

Hmm.. Those Dantes...


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> Say hello to my new Dantes!  I grabbed these babies from Intermix the day after the news about the sale was posted!  (Sorry it took time to post a pic).  Love love love these!  I have been lusting for them for a while now and I was hoping that they would make it to sale time!  I was tempted to wait and see if they would be marked down further but I knew that if I missed them I would be devastated!  For these I went .5 up from my true size.



YAY!! Congrats *Batwood*!!!


----------



## michellejy

batwood- Those look gorgeous on you. I can't wait to get mine... assuming I do.


----------



## michellejy

kookai-lola said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to get your feedback. I got a pair of nude maniacs yesterday and the length is perfect but they are a bit tight around the sides near my baby toes. Will they stretch? Or do they stay pretty much as is?
> 
> I don't want to return them and have been walking around in them and they aren't too uncomfortable but just a bit tight. I guess my feet got wider after having my DD...



I think someone mentioned their Maniacs had stretched a bit. If they are just a tiny bit tight as far as width, and not length, I'm guessing you'll be okay after a few wears. Of course, you can always do the sock trick or use the shoe stretchers that Bella recommends.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry for the delay kookai! Yes, they will stretch with wear although patent will take some more effort. I recommend buying two high heel stretchers from Amazon.com and leaving them to stretch for twelve hours. Should do the trick.


----------



## kookai-lola

Michellejy and BellaShoes - Thank you very much for the feedback and suggestions... I am going to check out amazon right now. I will admit that seeing everyone's lovely shoes in this thread is what inspired me to get them - thank you!


----------



## batwoodfan

Heeeeeelllllloooooooo ROSE GOLD!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, Lady!! Your hair is fabulous!!!! Thanks on the Choos... I could not believe my eyes...
> 
> You were busy, busy in LA today.. ever go to Sushi Mon on Third?


 
thanks honey! I haven't but when you come to town, we should try and go there! 


*batwood- *congrats on grabbing such a gorgeous shoe, love them! Hoping the nude will eventually go on sale too!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Definitely! It is just off Robertson/Third.. fabulous Sushi, I used to go there all the time when I lived in WeHo... now just on business trips.


----------



## BellaShoes

I don't like how Rose is wearing the RG.. too many clashing colors.


----------



## batwoodfan

Maybe this outfit works better?


----------



## batwoodfan

Eva Longoria in Black Satin Maniacs at the Grammys!  Shoe-twin!


----------



## BellaShoes

Eva looks dynamite!!! 

Much better shot of Rose, that is the pic I saw earlier in the week..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella, *I agree rose looks so much better in the 2nd pic! love how eva looks. 

there is this lady who always dresses fab at church, I spotted her wearing black patent maniac 120s today!


----------



## Windelynn

Okay ladies so im going to NYC this friday!!! Whats the best place to get my Brian Atwood fix?!?!??! muhahahha MOST EXPENSIVE TRIP EVER!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Okay ladies so im going to NYC this friday!!! Whats the best place to get my Brian Atwood fix?!?!??! muhahahha MOST EXPENSIVE TRIP EVER!



Bergdorf Goodman, Saks, Neiman Marcus, Jeffrey - Have a blast!  Be sure to report back the goods!


----------



## Windelynn

I shall take photos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*windelynn- *have a fantastic time!!! wish I was there, my favorite city!


----------



## jeshika

Have a great trip, *W*! It's really nice this week. You missed that awful weather we had last week. BRRR!!!!!!


----------



## michellejy

Windelynn said:


> Okay ladies so im going to NYC this friday!!! Whats the best place to get my Brian Atwood fix?!?!??! muhahahha MOST EXPENSIVE TRIP EVER!



I'm so jealous. You'll get a chance to see everything in person. I hope you have some amazing reveals after your trip.


----------



## lovechanel920

Up close


----------



## yazziestarr

ladies lauren merkin has 2 rose gold speckled clutches...40%off with code welove in case you want something to go with your RG maniacs. I thought of you guys when I saw it 
http://www.laurenmerkin.com/ItemDetails.aspx?ItemId=890


----------



## Windelynn

michellejy said:


> I'm so jealous. You'll get a chance to see everything in person. I hope you have some amazing reveals after your trip.



Thanks everyone, wish I could do loads of reveals but the government and customs can kiss my ass because I'm only allowed a 750 limit


----------



## BellaShoes

Have fun *Windelynn*!

*Yazzie*, I LOVE Lauren Merkin bags, carried my Eve croc clutch tonight for V-day!


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn said:


> Thanks everyone, wish I could do loads of reveals but the government and customs can kiss my ass because I'm only allowed a 750 limit



'What? I brought these with me'.....


----------



## Posh23

Happy Valentine's Day!

A lil something I just found - Steve Madden does his spin on the Dramas

http://www.stevemadden.com/Item.aspx?id=56103&green=20332501248


----------



## BellaShoes

^Blah... Steve Madden is a pure bootlegger... not a single original style of their own.


----------



## Posh23

Couldn't agree more Bella... I was just surprised to see that he had already did a version of the Dramas. Not the best looking replicas IMO though.


----------



## fumi

^ITA! Those look like a direct rip-off


----------



## Posh23

Fumi: you should see the Faame booties - totally a CL MBB knockoff!


----------



## fumi

^Just googled it... that's just not cool


----------



## Windelynn

Ugh those steve maddens will NEVER compare to the real DRAMAS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Atwoods on the Outnet

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214397

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214395

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214393


----------



## michellejy

Those Steve Madden... oh my gosh. That is just wrong.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yuck, those steve maddens made my eyes hurt.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Did anyone see this pic of the Beckhams? First off I love this coat! Is she wearing fionas? 

http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-David-Pregnant-Victoria-Beckham-Valentines-Day-Date-14121181


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Is she wearing Fionas or python Dantes??


----------



## dls80ucla

Hoping you ladies can provide some advice on the Dantes. I wear a 38.5 in many of my CLs, though the Decollette I wear a 39. Would you say the Dante and Decollete have a similar fit due to the closed toe? I hate to buy through Intermix and purchase the wrong size on a final sale. THANK YOU!


----------



## michellejy

I emailed Intermix since my order still didn't say shipped. I just got a response that it was already sent and will apparently be here tomorrow. 

dls- Sorry I can't answer your question, but I'm sure one of our Louboutin addicted ladies will be along shortly with a response.


----------



## missty4

BellaShoes said:


> In other news, I did grab the last pair in my size of the *Drama 120mm*in nude/black for 40% off earlier today!
> 
> PM if you are looking for a 36.5...last pair for 40% off



I'm going to commit to reading through this entire thread to feed my BA cravings and goodness, wish I caught on to this months before.  What's the likelihood a drama 36.5 will pop up?


----------



## mrsMP

Just FYI ladies - Intermix Las Vegas (at Caesar's Palace) has a size 36 Black Dantes - and yes, they're on sale - 50% off

I tried them on and they're definitely not for me   My huge toes look ugly from the top view...... I'm sure it'll look great on someone else


----------



## batwoodfan

Are you a size 6.5 or 7?  There are two Brian Atwood options on Yoox for an absolute STEAL (<$200)!!! http://www1.yoox.com/searchresult.a...&tg=&price_range=&textsearch=brian_____atwood


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks batwood.. I'm a 36... I've seen those before, but didn't like any... 

I'm waiting for something from Intermix Chicago but they're lagging aaarrrggghhh


----------



## jenayb

Ok Dante... Second time's a charm, right?


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you *Jenay*?! Nice!!!!

*Dezy*, the photos of VB are gorgeous and the coat!!! They might be the other python variation of the Fiona... love!

*missty*... a girl can dream but it might be along shot by now.

*dls80*, I would recommend .5 size up from your TTS european size in the Dante.


----------



## BellaShoes

The Steve Madden shoes are gross.... all of them.


----------



## jenayb

*Bella*, I did!! I've been watching them on Intermix's website since they went on sale... They dwindled from 4 sizes down to only one size left this evening... MY SIZE. If that isn't a sign, idk what is. I've been rather awful lately regarding shoe purchases, so I literally had to tell myself to just order the darn things already!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... I ordered the Dante's from Intermix last week and my status still says "not shipped." I called Friday and was told they'd ship that day. Called again Monday when I read here that someone had already received hers and was told I'd get a call back. Sent an email today and still no response... Getting nervous!


----------



## michellejy

There's a size 37 tan Maniac on the bay right now with a $375 BIN. I've noticed all of the Maniacs that have popped up lately are not my size. I'm not sure if I should be happy about that (for the sake of my checking account) or annoyed. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Maniac-Platform-Pump-Tan-Cognac-37-NEW-/270707134225?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3f07670f11


----------



## mrsMP

wore my Tan & Leopard Maniacs in Vegas! 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## michellejy

^


----------



## BellaShoes

They are both gorgeous *Mrs MP*... super sad that I missed out on the leopard pony hair!


----------



## Alana1981

Has anyone ever ordered from FootCandy shoes before? I bought nude Powers from there on February 4 and they have still not arrived! I got a tracking number from Fedex but nothing has been updated...it just says "shipment information send to Fedex" and no other activity! Should I be worried yet?


----------



## BellaShoes

I would call Footcandy in the morning; that is unlike them.


----------



## Alana1981

BellaShoes said:


> I would call Footcandy in the morning; that is unlike them.



At first I thought it was taking a while since I'm in Canada but still, 11 days with no Fedex tracking updates seems a bit excessive. The shoes have already made their appearance on my credit card statement though!


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham was wearing the snakeskin Dante from Spring 2011


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *Michellejy *and *Bella*!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

mrsMP said:


> wore my Tan & Leopard Maniacs in Vegas!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I absolutely love your first outfit!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks for the info *deango, *love her coat so much too bad it's waayyy more then I'd ever pay for a coat! 

*mrsMP- *You look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

^*Dezy*, that is the very coat my coat from Zara (the winter white one!) was styled after..remember?


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, they are the dante!! As I thought...


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> They are both gorgeous *Mrs MP*... super sad that I missed out on the leopard pony hair!



Sent you a PM, Bella.


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks *dezy *& *california*!


----------



## deango

Hope these will be produced


----------



## michellejy

My Dantes are here!!!!! I was a little worried about the fit since I went TTS, but they are perfect.

By the way, am I crazy for thinking these actually border on being comfortable? My toes aren't even slightly squished.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

deango said:


> Hope these will be produced



Yowza! So many goodies!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> ^*Dezy*, that is the very coat my coat from Zara (the winter white one!) was styled after..remember?


 

I know love it on you! really want to find one in this color soooo gorgeous!!!

*deango- *wow you just made my heart skip a beat with the RG Zeniths!


----------



## fumi

deango said:


> Hope these will be produced


 
I hope so too. So many pretty colors, but the RG is my fave!


----------



## lovechanel920

So now my maniacs are feeling a little tight in the toe box, near my baby toe. Will a 1/2 size up get rid of this?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

are they 120s or 140s? did you go tts?


----------



## lovechanel920

120's and I got a 1/2 size down from my normal CL size. At first they felt fine, but now they are kinda uncomfortable.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I think for the most part everyone has sized up 1/2 size in Maniac 120s. you might want to exchange them if possible.


----------



## michellejy

lovechanel920 said:


> 120's and I got a 1/2 size down from my normal CL size. At first they felt fine, but now they are kinda uncomfortable.



There was a sizing guide posted here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ds-amazing-shoes-631174-214.html#post17796723

I think you would need at the very least to get your CL size, if not .5 up from that.


----------



## lovechanel920

Okay, I'm gonna try a half and full size up from these and see how that goes. Thanks.


----------



## gal

BellaShoes said:


> Wow!!! That's fabulous, Congrats! I am going to wait for my Saks preorder and let my Amex catch her breath



Hi Bella, 

Was wondering if you could help me with sizing for the Saks Maniac RG that I too pre-ordered.

I know I am a size 37 for the 120mm and 37.5 for the 140mm but with the uncertainty of heel height 130mm as per Saks site I ended up ordering the 37.7 but am wondering if they may be too big.  Nani has suggested that since it most likely is a 120mm that I get the 37.

Your expertise on my first BA purchase would be greatly appreciated.:help:


----------



## LavenderIce

Vegas BA wrap up:

Saks at Fashion Show Mall--
-Maniac 120 in orange, avocado patent
-similar styles on display as in SF (sorry don't know names)

Shoe In at Wynn--
-still waiting on their shipment to arrive.  Nothing on display whatsoever.  Looked at the lookbook, the goodies have already been listed in previous posts some pages back.  I did see that exclusive strass heel, floral d'orsay in the book.

Intermix at Forum Shops at Caesar's--
-Black patent Dantes on sale in sizes 36 & 38 or 36.5 & 38.5.  I can't remember exactly which two  
-Nude power (full retail) in several sizes
-Maniac 120 in black patent (full retail) several sizes


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I know love it on you! really want to find one in this color soooo gorgeous!!!
> 
> *deango- *wow you just made my heart skip a beat with the RG Zeniths!



Zara had that same color but not in my size... maybe check Zara down in SoCal?


----------



## BellaShoes

gal said:


> Hi Bella,
> 
> Was wondering if you could help me with sizing for the Saks Maniac RG that I too pre-ordered.
> 
> I know I am a size 37 for the 120mm and 37.5 for the 140mm but with the uncertainty of heel height 130mm as per Saks site I ended up ordering the 37.7 but am wondering if they may be too big.  Nani has suggested that since it most likely is a 120mm that I get the 37.
> 
> Your expertise on my first BA purchase would be greatly appreciated.:help:



Hi *Gal*, more than likely Saks is getting the 120mm. I would suggest your TTS 37 in the 120mm Rose Gold Maniac...

Welcome to Brian Atwood and tPF!! :welcome2:


----------



## couturequeen

A bit of a teaser till I get some action shots of my olive Maniacs!

They fit perfectly, TTS. I took the same size as YSL Tributes and half size down from my CL size.


----------



## jenayb

michellejy said:


> I emailed Intermix since my order still didn't say shipped. I just got a response that it was already sent and will apparently be here tomorrow.
> 
> dls- Sorry I can't answer your question, but I'm sure one of our Louboutin addicted ladies will be along shortly with a response.





I wonder if this is happening to me, too! Nothing since I ordered yesterday! :tumbleweed:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I had the same problem... in fact, my order status on their website still hasn't updated but the shoes were delivered today. I called them several times and emailed and only today were they able to tell me that the shoes were being delivered today.

... Mine had some scuff marks on the bottom - these were clearly worn in the store so they're not perfect. Is that normal for Intermix?


----------



## couturequeen

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had the same problem... in fact, my order status on their website still hasn't updated but the shoes were delivered today. I called them several times and emailed and only today were they able to tell me that the shoes were being delivered today.
> 
> ... Mine had some scuff marks on the bottom - these were clearly worn in the store so they're not perfect. Is that normal for Intermix?



Were they sale shoes? They have a note on the site that sale items might have scuff marks on the bottom.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Oh, I must've missed that. Yes, I jumped on the bandwagon and bought the Dantes that were on sale. Still a good deal I just wasn't expecting it  

Side note: I just posted a coupon code good for an additional 20% off at Luisa Via Roma -- you can check it out on the Deals & Steals page or my site. I also just used it to buy a pair of 150mm Casadei pumps. Hope you ladies enjoy it as much as I did


----------



## gal

Thank you Bella for taking the guess work out of my shoe purchase (will sleep better now - with dreams of RG   ), will change my order asap.


----------



## gal

BellaShoes said:


> Hi *Gal*, more than likely Saks is getting the 120mm. I would suggest your TTS 37 in the 120mm Rose Gold Maniac...
> 
> Welcome to Brian Atwood and tPF!! :welcome2:



Thank you Bella for taking the guess work out of my shoe purchase (will sleep better now - with dreams of RG  ), will change my order asap.


----------



## bagfan

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks - Newly Revised:
> 
> Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
> Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
> Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
> Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
> Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
> Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
> Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
> Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
> Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
> Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
> Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
> Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Harrison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
> Milena 140mm: Runs TTS
> Debra 120mm: Runs TTS


 
Guys, how do Eastwood booties run in terms of size. Also what height is the heel on them? Thank you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG Ladies! So I was in NYC over the Valentine's Day weekend and had the pleasure of trying on the orange and purple patent Maniacs @ Saks and I have to have them!! I esp. loved the orange ones, I thought they looked beautiful against my caramel skintone...

Oh and I was able to determine my size which is a 41....They are officially on my wanted list....


----------



## michellejy

couturequeen said:


> A bit of a teaser till I get some action shots of my olive Maniacs!
> 
> They fit perfectly, TTS. I took the same size as YSL Tributes and half size down from my CL size.



I love the olive Maniacs. The color would probably look awful with my skin tone (since olive normally does), but it's such a pretty color.



jenaywins said:


> I wonder if this is happening to me, too! Nothing since I ordered yesterday! :tumbleweed:



I was a bit worried that my order would be canceled since I hadn't heard anything, so I was surprised when they emailed me back with a tracking number that showed my shoes had been shipped a couple of days prior.

Oh, the other surprise was the HUGE box they arrived in. I thought they sent me the wrong thing since it arrived in a garment box. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Mine had some scuff marks on the bottom - these were clearly worn in the store so they're not perfect. Is that normal for Intermix?



Mine had some really slight scuff marks on the soles and no extra heel taps. I wasn't too worried about it since they were such a great deal. 



mistyknightwin said:


> OMG Ladies! So I was in NYC over the Valentine's Day weekend and had the pleasure of trying on the orange and purple patent Maniacs @ Saks and I have to have them!! I esp. loved the orange ones, I thought they looked beautiful against my caramel skintone...
> 
> Oh and I was able to determine my size which is a 41....They are officially on my wanted list....



I don't normally like orange, but I have to admit I love the bright colors in the Maniacs - the lime green, the purple, and the orange.


----------



## sophinette007

Hi ladies! Congrats for all the new purchases!!! I haven't been here for a long time and returns with my reveal of Fiona like I promised. Those shoes run small, I have size up a 0.5 size from my TTS but should have sized a whole since my feet are wide.


----------



## michellejy

^ Those look amazing on you.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had the same problem... in fact, my order status on their website still hasn't updated but the shoes were delivered today. I called them several times and emailed and only today were they able to tell me that the shoes were being delivered today.
> 
> ... Mine had some scuff marks on the bottom - these were clearly worn in the store so they're not perfect. Is that normal for Intermix?


 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh, I must've missed that. Yes, I jumped on the bandwagon and bought the Dantes that were on sale. Still a good deal I just wasn't expecting it


 
Hmm! Idk... Sale shoes or not, they shouldn't be worn/used IMO. 

Glad to hear that you did receive them, though! I am honestly embarassed to email Intermix and ask for a tracking number since I already bought the Dantes and returned them once from them. Honestly, I just didn't feel they were worth over $600 for me personally, but under $400 is another story. I hope they just randomly show up next week!  



michellejy said:


> I was a bit worried that my order would be canceled since I hadn't heard anything, so I was surprised when they emailed me back with a tracking number that showed my shoes had been shipped a couple of days prior.
> 
> Oh, the other surprise was the HUGE box they arrived in. I thought they sent me the wrong thing since it arrived in a garment box.


 
Hehe! Mine originally came in a huge box, too!  



sophinette007 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats for all the new purchases!!! I haven't been here for a long time and returns with my reveal of Fiona like I promised. Those shoes run small, I have size up a 0.5 size from my TTS but should have sized a whole since my feet are wide.


 
Oh my!!!


----------



## michellejy

jenaywins said:


> Hmm! Idk... Sale shoes or not, they shouldn't be worn/used IMO.



I don't think mine were used. They just looked like they had been tried on once or twice since the soles had *very slight* scuffing. I would have taken a photo to show you what I mean, but since I've worn them around the house a touch, they have a bit more scuffing on the soles now than they started with.


----------



## michellejy

I actually wasn't sure I liked the heel shape on the Dante/Fiona at first, but now that I've seen it in person...


----------



## yazziestarr

mrsMP said:


> wore my Tan & Leopard Maniacs in Vegas!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



you look amazing! as do your shoes!


----------



## yazziestarr

deango said:


> Victoria Beckham was wearing the snakeskin Dante from Spring 2011


 I love the python color


----------



## yazziestarr

deango said:


> Hope these will be produced


the maniac colors are delish and I love the blue python color and style.



michellejy said:


> My Dantes are here!!!!! I was a little worried about the fit since I went TTS, but they are perfect.
> 
> By the way, am I crazy for thinking these actually border on being comfortable? My toes aren't even slightly squished.


pics!



couturequeen said:


> A bit of a teaser till I get some action shots of my olive Maniacs!
> 
> They fit perfectly, TTS. I took the same size as YSL Tributes and half size down from my CL size.



congrats the olive is beautiful!


----------



## yazziestarr

sophinette007 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats for all the new purchases!!! I haven't been here for a long time and returns with my reveal of Fiona like I promised. Those shoes run small, I have size up a 0.5 size from my TTS but should have sized a whole since my feet are wide.


 I love them on you!! i will not want these too, I will not want these too....:hnsnsn:

If you dont mind me asking what size did you get, think you should have gotten? I think were close in size so just wondering.....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Zara had that same color but not in my size... maybe check Zara down in SoCal?


 
I checked  no luck.



couturequeen said:


> A bit of a teaser till I get some action shots of my olive Maniacs!
> 
> They fit perfectly, TTS. I took the same size as YSL Tributes and half size down from my CL size.


 
great color!! can't wait to see modeling shots! 



sophinette007 said:


> Hi ladies! Congrats for all the new purchases!!! I haven't been here for a long time and returns with my reveal of Fiona like I promised. Those shoes run small, I have size up a 0.5 size from my TTS but should have sized a whole since my feet are wide.


 
*sophie *they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## dls80ucla

Hi Ladies, anyone know which store carried this shoe? It is from F/W 2010 and of course I need it!


----------



## jenayb

michellejy said:


> I don't think mine were used. They just looked like they had been tried on once or twice since the soles had *very slight* scuffing. I would have taken a photo to show you what I mean, but since I've worn them around the house a touch, they have a bit more scuffing on the soles now than they started with.


 
Um. Did you order a size 39 by chance..???


----------



## michellejy

^  39 for me too.


----------



## jenayb

michellejy said:


> ^  39 for me too.



Maybe you got my initial returns.


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I had the same problem... in fact, my order status on their website still hasn't updated but the shoes were delivered today. I called them several times and emailed and only today were they able to tell me that the shoes were being delivered today.
> 
> ... *Mine had some scuff marks on the bottom - these were clearly worn in the store so they're not perfect. Is that normal for Intermix*?



Yes, most if not all of Intermix stores have wood floor so pending on how many times that pair of shoes have been tried on... there may be scuffs. I just wish they wiped my Dantes (FULL PRICE!) down on the inside as there was someone's foot sludge in them


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Yes, most if not all of Intermix stores have wood floor so pending on how many times that pair of shoes have been tried on... there may be scuffs. I just wish they wiped my Dantes (FULL PRICE!) down on the inside as there was someone's foot sludge in them



Ok... THAT is officially worse than scuffing on the bottom - and rather gross!

Even with the scuffing, I'm excited about these Atwoods (they're my first -- before that, I was spending ridiculous amounts on YSL pumps) - I guess I just expected brand spankin' new but I'm over it. Today I also received the McQueen Koi Lace top from NM and the two go rather well together, I think. I'm not exactly modeling (I snuck home during lunch so I could try it on) but I posted some photos here  That's a lot of fishnet


----------



## BellaShoes

*SCrazy*, it is out of this world, truly a spectacular piece!! God, I love Alexander McQueen...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> *SCrazy*, it is out of this world, truly a spectacular piece!! God, I love Alexander McQueen...



I love McQueen too and even though this is Sarah Burton's work, it's building on the Koi line that he had in his last collection (there were Koi lace leggings in the Spring/Summer 2010 collection) and I just couldn't resist when I saw it. 

What's absolutely amazing about McQueen is that EVERY person I speak to who's even a little involved in fashion is also a McQueen fan... I think he left a huge void. 

(I apologize for the detour from the Brian Atwood's amazing work -- I just thought the shoes worked perfectly)


----------



## michellejy

Holy cow. I love that koi shirt. I have two koi tattoos, so I'm like a crazy koi addict anyway.


----------



## michellejy

jenaywins said:


> Maybe you got my initial returns.



I can live with that since there wasn't foot sludge left behind like Bella's pair. :weird:


----------



## michellejy

Size 35 Dramas... not a steal, but definitely hard to find:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-DRAMA-maniac-nude-IMPOSSIBLE-FIND-35-5-/120686518664?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c197a2188


----------



## BellaShoes

I almost cried when I saw them as I do not do well with other people's.... biologicals?

Anyhoo, Intermix has attached a 15% discount towards my next purchase.


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> Size 35 Dramas... not a steal, but definitely hard to find:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-DRAMA-maniac-nude-IMPOSSIBLE-FIND-35-5-/120686518664?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c197a2188



Are these the ones listed at $1400 for the last two weeks?


----------



## michellejy

Yeah, it looks like they figured out nobody would pay double retail for them.


----------



## mistyknightwin

michellejy said:


> I love the olive Maniacs. The color would probably look awful with my skin tone (since olive normally does), but it's such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit worried that my order would be canceled since I hadn't heard anything, so I was surprised when they emailed me back with a tracking number that showed my shoes had been shipped a couple of days prior.
> 
> Oh, the other surprise was the HUGE box they arrived in. I thought they sent me the wrong thing since it arrived in a garment box.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine had some really slight scuff marks on the soles and no extra heel taps. I wasn't too worried about it since they were such a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally like orange, but I have to admit I love the bright colors in the Maniacs - the lime green, the purple, and the orange.


The bright colors brought an instant smile to my face! esp. the orange and the purple...I have to decide which one I'm going to plot to get!


----------



## sophinette007

Thanks all the ladies for the nice comments!

Yazzie, I am a 8 US and a size 38.5 in most of CL and sometimes a size 38(for Bianca and Lady Peep). For BA most of the time I am a size 38.5 5(Maniac 120). I have taken a size 38.5 in the Python leather printed Fiona but should have sized up 0.5 to a size 39 like my Purple Power. They are very tight but I will use a shoe stretcher to make them work.



yazziestarr said:


> I love them on you!! i will not want these too, I will not want these too....:hnsnsn:
> 
> If you dont mind me asking what size did you get, think you should have gotten? I think were close in size so just wondering.....


----------



## sabrunka

Grr I'm so mad!! I went to Harvey Nichols yesterday because the BA site said they carried them... And they didn't have any!! I don't think anywhere in London carries BA's, I'm so sad..


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ok... THAT is officially worse than scuffing on the bottom - and rather gross!
> 
> Even with the scuffing, I'm excited about these Atwoods (they're my first -- before that, I was spending ridiculous amounts on YSL pumps) - I guess I just expected brand spankin' new but I'm over it. Today I also received the McQueen Koi Lace top from NM and the two go rather well together, I think. I'm not exactly modeling (I snuck home during lunch so I could try it on) but I posted some photos here  That's a lot of fishnet


 
*SC- *the McQueen top is gorgeous!!!! I love McQueen.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Isn't it fantastic Dezy?! It goes without saying, I had to have it :ninja: I am in the market for a flesh tone Cami now as 'my girls' cannot be on display ala European style.. I will get arrested.


----------



## yazziestarr

sophinette007 said:


> Thanks all the ladies for the nice comments!
> 
> Yazzie, I am a 8 US and a size 38.5 in most of CL and sometimes a size 38(for Bianca and Lady Peep). For BA most of the time I am a size 38.5 5(Maniac 120). I have taken a size 38.5 in the Python leather printed Fiona but should have sized up 0.5 to a size 39 like my Purple Power. They are very tight but I will use a shoe stretcher to make them work.



Thanks *Sophinette*! we're about a half size off im 7.5/8 but still close like I thought.


----------



## yazziestarr

sabrunka said:


> Grr I'm so mad!! I went to Harvey Nichols yesterday because the BA site said they carried them... And they didn't have any!! I don't think anywhere in London carries BA's, I'm so sad..


oh no! maybe they just aren't in yet.


----------



## NANI1972

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *SC- *the McQueen top is gorgeous!!!! I love McQueen.


 


BellaShoes said:


> ^Isn't it fantastic Dezy?! It goes without saying, I had to have it :ninja: I am in the market for a flesh tone Cami now as 'my girls' cannot be on display ala European style.. I will get arrested.


 
ITA, that AMQ top is fabulous! 

Haha, I was thinking the same thing Bella. I would love to have that top but I was thinking "How could I ever possibly wear this with 32Ds?"


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NANI1972 said:


> ITA, that AMQ top is fabulous!
> 
> Haha, I was thinking the same thing Bella. I would love to have that top but I was thinking "How could I ever possibly wear this with 32Ds?"


 


BellaShoes said:


> ^Isn't it fantastic Dezy?! It goes without saying, I had to have it :ninja: I am in the market for a flesh tone Cami now as 'my girls' cannot be on display ala European style.. I will get arrested.


 
LOL *Bella and Nani *you both made me laugh so hard. I think with a nude cami it will be perfect, so the girls are not out and about


----------



## amusedcleo

For any interested...Bergdorfgoodman has Black patent maniacs on sale for $416...all sizes currently available and nude available in 41 and 42!  Go, Go, Go


----------



## diana

amusedcleo said:


> For any interested...Bergdorfgoodman has Black patent maniacs on sale for $416...all sizes currently available and nude available in 41 and 42!  Go, Go, Go



Wow, great deal!  I am going to try to price match with nordstrom!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

sabrunka said:


> Grr I'm so mad!! I went to Harvey Nichols yesterday because the BA site said they carried them... And they didn't have any!! I don't think anywhere in London carries BA's, I'm so sad..


 
Sabrunka,

Try Selfridges on Oxford street, they stock them.


----------



## diana

amusedcleo said:


> For any interested...Bergdorfgoodman has Black patent maniacs on sale for $416...all sizes currently available and nude available in 41 and 42!  Go, Go, Go





diana said:


> Wow, great deal!  I am going to try to price match with nordstrom!!!



I was able to get the nude maniacs price matched at nordstrom.  thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## francot1

diana said:


> I was able to get the nude maniacs price matched at nordstrom.  thanks for the heads up!!



I was also able to get Nordie's to price match, the nude for $416. 

They were out of stock online, but I was able to get them shipped from the store. I was told that Chicago and Short Hills are the only Nordstrom stores that carry Brian Atwood. If your size is not available online, check with the stores. I was told that Short Hills just received a Maniac shipment today and they are going fast!


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks for the info! Are they the 120mm or the 140mm? Do you know?  Anyone? TIA




amusedcleo said:


> For any interested...Bergdorfgoodman has Black patent maniacs on sale for $416...all sizes currently available and nude available in 41 and 42! Go, Go, Go


----------



## francot1

mrsMP said:


> Thanks for the info! Are they the 120mm or the 140mm? Do you know?  Anyone? TIA




They are 120mm


----------



## lovechanel920

Is the nude more pinkish or a true nude?


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> ITA, that AMQ top is fabulous!
> 
> Haha, I was thinking the same thing Bella. I would love to have that top but I was thinking "How could I ever possibly wear this with 32Ds?"



With a flesh colored cami! I am 36D... my girls need to be covered... my DH would lock me in a closet and never let me out!
:lolots:

I ordered it from BG (no sales tax!!) so once I find the cami and receive the top, I will let you all know!


----------



## BellaShoes

lovechanel920 said:


> Is the nude more pinkish or a true nude?



It's referred to as cappuccino nude.. search the thread and you will see photos


----------



## BellaShoes

Both my Powers and Drama in this photo are the cappuccino nude which is the same as the 120 Maniac.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks sis for the info!  I was able to get NM to price match.  Normally I have the best luck with Nordies, but they were NOT helpful (first time ever), but I am happy because I am getting the nude and the black for 416 each


amusedcleo said:


> For any interested...Bergdorfgoodman has Black patent maniacs on sale for $416...all sizes currently available and nude available in 41 and 42!  Go, Go, Go


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Girls (NOT BELLA!) Is it too much to have both the nude Powers AND the nude Maniacs? I also have nude CLs. Should I exchange my nude powers for the purple? Or vice versa? Or keep both nudes because I can never have too much nude? =] Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

lilwickitwitch said:


> Girls (NOT BELLA!) Is it too much to have both the nude Powers AND the nude Maniacs? I also have nude CLs. Should I exchange my nude powers for the purple? Or vice versa? Or keep both nudes because I can never have too much nude? =] Thanks!


:cry:


----------



## lovechanel920

BellaShoes said:


> It's referred to as cappuccino nude.. search the thread and you will see photos



I was debating between the nude and the smoke. I guess I have to see it in person.


----------



## BellaShoes

The smoke nude is no longer in production...


----------



## babyontheway

Bella- your new signature is killing me..... very cute


----------



## xoxoCat

lilwickitwitch said:


> Girls (NOT BELLA!) Is it too much to have both the nude Powers AND the nude Maniacs? I also have nude CLs. Should I exchange my nude powers for the purple? Or vice versa? Or keep both nudes because I can never have too much nude? =] Thanks!



Lol! Yes, I would certainly trade one of the nudes for at least a different color. I would understand having the Drama and the nude Maniac, but the Maniac and the Power is a bit too similar - just my opinion. Do you have the black or tan Maniac? They're both gorgeous colors you should also consider. 


Cat


----------



## NANI1972

lilwickitwitch said:


> Girls (NOT BELLA!) Is it too much to have both the nude Powers AND the nude Maniacs? I also have nude CLs. Should I exchange my nude powers for the purple? Or vice versa? Or keep both nudes because I can never have too much nude? =] Thanks!


 


BellaShoes said:


> :cry:


 
Awww Bella! I think she was trying to divert you from enableing her!


----------



## BellaShoes

^are you mocking me


----------



## NANI1972

^haha no. I was just saying I don't think she wanted you to answer because you would tell her that haveing both nude powers AND nude manicas is no too much.


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> ^are you mocking me


:lolots: this was meant to *Babyontheway* and her comment on my siggy being cute... she is mocking me and my self imprisonment


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> ^haha no. I was just saying I don't think she wanted you to answer because you would tell her that haveing both nude powers AND nude manicas is no too much.



Because it's not!! The outfits I pair my powers with versus my maniac versus my drama are all totally different..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> With a flesh colored cami! I am 36D... my girls need to be covered... my DH would lock me in a closet and never let me out!
> :lolots:
> 
> I ordered it from BG (no sales tax!!) so once I find the cami and receive the top, I will let you all know!



I'm so excited you ladies also like the top!  MODELING SHOTS! I honestly think it's gorgeous... I wanted to wear it out to dinner tonight but didn't have the balls without at least pasties and I hadn't gotten a chance to swing by Vicky Secret... I often wish I had D's to worry about but I'm sure my tiny A's will be fine with a tiny sticker covering the important parts 

BTW, Bella -- your shoe collection is amazing...!!!


----------



## Posh23

Pre-loved Drama alert!!  Size 36! 

Only worn once, minor scuffs on bottom, trusted seller, ends  the 23rd!

Starting bid:  GBP 300.00 -  Approximately US $484.56

Wish these were a 39 or 39.5 but if you're a lucky 36... Go, go, go! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-/120686883615?pt=Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c197fb31f#ht_592wt_922


----------



## lilwickitwitch

BellaShoes said:


> Because it's not!! The outfits I pair my powers with versus my maniac versus my drama are all totally different..



See! Precisely why you should not answer!!  I still appreciate all the great advice you give though!


----------



## dessertpouch

Quick sizing question about the Maniacs: Do these run closer to US sizing than for example CL's? I won't have the opportunity to try them on before ordering...

TIA!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amusedcleo said:


> For any interested...Bergdorfgoodman has Black patent maniacs on sale for $416...all sizes currently available and nude available in 41 and 42! Go, Go, Go


 
I could cry, how did I miss this?!


----------



## lovechanel920

dessertpouch said:


> Quick sizing question about the Maniacs: Do these run closer to US sizing than for example CL's? I won't have the opportunity to try them on before ordering...
> 
> TIA!



I would order your Louboutin sizing.


----------



## lovechanel920

These look like Brian Atwood's, not sure if they are though.

Zoe Saldana


----------



## babyontheway

^^ That color is beautiful!  They definitely look like maniac's to me!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

At least you know where to go and who to see if you want to justify them...



lilwickitwitch said:


> See! Precisely why you should not answer!!  I still appreciate all the great advice you give though!



Thanks *Scrazy*, the Atwood collection come about in all but 8 weeks


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, they were the teal maniacs from Fall.... I think BG was the only one to get them.. a few made it to sale but did not last long!


----------



## couturequeen

Wish I had caught on sooner to BA and grabbed the teal!

But I found a color that really works for me - introducing my olive Maniacs! Incredibly comfy.


----------



## BellaShoes

^They are gorgeous!!! What a pair of legs you have too! I love my Olive maniacs.. wear them in fabulous health.


----------



## sabrunka

Any info about the Lola shoes? There's a pair in my size on the Outnet but it says they run a bit small.. I'm normally a 9.5 in US sizing and these are a 40... And they're so cute!!


----------



## batwoodfan

sabrunka said:


> Any info about the Lola shoes? There's a pair in my size on the Outnet but it says they run a bit small.. I'm normally a 9.5 in US sizing and these are a 40... And they're so cute!!


 
If you are a 9.5, sizing up .5 in the Lola should work fine for you.  Let us know if you get them... the "Lola" is a hard shoe to find!


----------



## batwoodfan

Deal alert!
The Nude Patent "Katie Lee" sandal is on sale at Yoox for $288!!!  Only 6.5 and 10 are available - I have these in black and they are TTS

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIA...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44297662WX/sts/sr_women80


----------



## batwoodfan

Also - the Nude Suede "Weston" slingback is $334 only size 7.5 & 8.5 - These used to be at Saks in green snakeskin and the Saks page says they are TTS

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIA...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44297665EH/sts/sr_women80


----------



## batwoodfan

*couturequeen* your Olive Maniacs look amazing on you - congratulations!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, the Starlet in white patent is arriving in stores at full price and I grabbed them at Nordstrom Rack for $189!!! Check out your local Nordstrom Rack!!

My Theresa $635
FootCandy $520

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=STARLET!ATW
http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/starlet-100-pumps-89678.html


----------



## lilwickitwitch

My SA at Nordstrom Michigan Avenue called to tell me they received their shipment of nude and black Maniacs in stores. All sizes available as of yesterday!


----------



## missty4

^^^Ugh I'm so  3rd time in a row that I missed the nude 36.5 recently. And I just called that store last Friday too


----------



## deango

If anyone interested, Cocopari has the Milena in natural cork with heel chain


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh! Did Cocopari update their site yet?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh they did! A few new styles....


----------



## BellaShoes

Super cute nude leather peep toe Size 40 $250!
http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIA...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/44230469QP/sts/sr_salewomen80


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

there is also a 36 suede BA "Brooke Mix" slingback at Bluefly for $362


----------



## lovechanel920

Gillian Jacobs in Donna


----------



## BellaShoes

So pretty!!!


----------



## jeshika

deango said:


> If anyone interested, Cocopari has the Milena in natural cork with heel chain



I didn't like these in pictures but they look so great on VB!


----------



## BellaShoes

You know, I love the shoe but I just cannot personally by a cork shoe (even though the cork is over leather)... just me.


----------



## BellaShoes

I _looooooove_ VB's green dress, does anyone know who it's by? Is it VB?


----------



## yazziestarr

still no dantes from intermix:tumbleweed:


(Im hoping now that I've said this they'll arrive tomorrow)


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> I _looooooove_ VB's green dress, does anyone know who it's by? Is it VB?



It's a mini dress by Goat.


----------



## jeshika

ok... i have been dying for NAP to release the red powers... when o when are they going to be available?!?!


----------



## lovechanel920

Every single place is sold out of the Nudes in my size!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> ok... i have been dying for NAP to release the red powers... when o when are they going to be available?!?!



 me too!!! i have a space in my closet all picked out for them and everything. c'mon NAP


----------



## yazziestarr

couturequeen said:


> Wish I had caught on sooner to BA and grabbed the teal!
> 
> But I found a color that really works for me - introducing my olive Maniacs! Incredibly comfy.


these are hot!


----------



## yazziestarr

oh no*lovechanel *! what size are you looking for?


----------



## lovechanel920

yazziestarr said:


> oh no*lovechanel *! What size are you looking for?


40


----------



## missty4

I think they have a nude 40 at Saks Las Vegas when I called yesterday. The phone number is 702-733-8300. Good luck!

Let me know if anyone finds a 36.5


----------



## yazziestarr

any nude or a particular shoe/ material? footcandy shows a nude power online but I would call them to make sure if you didn't try them already.  and husonline has a nude milena.


----------



## michellejy

Yoogi's Closet has a couple of pairs of Brian Atwood shoes now-- nothing that I think anyone is looking for, but it's another option to check in the future for good deals.


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> me too!!! i have a space in my closet all picked out for them and everything. c'mon NAP



 you are too funny *yazzie*! but those babies are HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## BellaShoes

Red Hot Powers are due at the end of March.... 

Official NAP response on Red Powers and RG Maniac:

_Both pairs of shoes should be available 
by the third week in March, though it could
be earlier.
_
Hang in there ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Brian Atwood Teri booties

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214391


----------



## missty4

^^^ I saw these an 1.5 hours ago.  I'm a true 6.5 and was debating between a 37.5 or 37 (for BA 140mm I size up to the 37). But when I went to check out, the 37.5 was sold out! I thought, "Okay, 37 it is!" :okay: It was still in stock when I added in the cart, and then again, when I went to check out, it was sold out again, hahaha 


So my question is, would a 38 work?  I plan on wearing tights, or maybe even socks.


----------



## yazziestarr

is anyone still waiting for their dantes from intermix?


----------



## missty4

^^^ I am. I emailed CS and it looks like they're still trying to locate them. :/


----------



## yazziestarr

oh boo, you too!  I emailed them too today cause its taking even longer than last time. the charge is pending but not put through on my cc. I hope they're not all out!


----------



## jenayb

Geez Intermix!

I ordered my Dantes last Tuesday and they "lost them" and they will be shipping tomorrow. How is that even possible?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, I hope you ladies get your Dantes soon!! 

My miracle worker SA e-mailed me the other day and the first sentence of the e-mail was "This is why you love me..."   Only good things can come from that, right?! 

Noo idea how he swung it, but he managed to track down a pair of Maniacs I reallllllly wanted (older sale purchase)... can't wait to post pics later this week, yay!!!   Kinda in time for my bday too, so that's cool.


----------



## missty4

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, I hope you ladies get your Dantes soon!!
> 
> My miracle worker SA e-mailed me the other day and the first sentence of the e-mail was "This is why you love me..."   Only good things can come from that, right?!
> 
> Noo idea how he swung it, but he managed to track down a pair of Maniacs I reallllllly wanted (older sale purchase)... can't wait to post pics later this week, yay!!!   Kinda in time for my bday too, so that's cool.



Yay! Congrats!  Can't wait to see your reveal  Will you let us know what you scored, or is that a surprise too?


----------



## michellejy

Okay, I'm not normally a "matchy" person, but I found these fishnet design nail strips, and I'm going to wear them with my Dantes when I head out for the next date night with my husband.

The background looks gold in the photo, but they are definitely more silver. You can see some IRL photos here: http://weheartthis.com/2011/01/13/sally-hansen-salon-effects-oh-you-fancy-huh/


----------



## michellejy

I should mention, I've tried the leopard ones which you can see on my nails here. This is how they are holding up after 4 days. Normally, nail polish lasts no longer than 2 days on me. (Try to ignore the fact that I hadn't bothered to file my nails into any sort of even consistency in the photo. I was being lazy.)


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> is anyone still waiting for their dantes from intermix?



Nope, I bought mine three months ago for full price


----------



## BellaShoes

*Michelle*, those are fab!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

These are more beat-up but they're also $150... size 39 BA's in gold patent leather at DecadesTwo1


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are gold zenith 140mms!!! And GOOOOOONE. Anyone here?

*Dezy*! Decades Two!! They could not wait for a few days? :cry:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

:shame: it was me... I told myself that I've spent waaaay too much over the last two weeks and needed to cut back and they were taunting me so I put them up here for someone else to buy. Then I took the dogs out and all I could think was, "but it's ONLY $150 - it doesn't count" so I came home and bought them. I figured all they need is a trip to the leather restorer and they'll be good as new... I honestly feel bad about posting the link and then buying them. That was sh*tty.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Lol. I clicked on the link to buy them myself and then.... Poof.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sorry again. I honestly wasn't going to buy them until I did. 

BUT there is this pair on eBay for $99 (but reserve hasn't been met yet)

And also Decades2 has the CL Orlan (size 38 though) for $340


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

And I know this isn't a CL thread but these are snakeskin and new (never worn) for $500. Seems like a hellava deal


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sorry again. I honestly wasn't going to buy them until I did.
> 
> BUT there is this pair on eBay for $99 (but reserve hasn't been met yet)
> 
> And also Decades2 has the CL Orlan (size 38 though) for $340


 


This isn't even the same BA.


----------



## Windelynn

Hello Ladies, my trip to NYC was disappointing. Bergdorf had BAs but nothing special. Just the standard BA black maniacs, and spring styles.
Same with Saks. I wanted to get the purple maniacs but they didnt have my size.
Intermix didn't have very much. 
Never made it to Jeffreys. 

OH WELL!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are gold zenith 140mms!!! And GOOOOOONE. Anyone here?
> 
> *Dezy*! Decades Two!! They could not wait for a few days? :cry:


 
awwwww! It's ok, I hope there are some treasures waiting for us!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*fiery- *I can't wait to see! congrats!!!

*sc- *wow what a deal! 

*windelynn- *sorry your BA hunt was a bust


----------



## gloss_gal

My nude Maniacs arrived today from NM.  They are going back.  They are a 39 and I need a 39.5.  I am going to try to get them from Nordy's during triple point week.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!!   Haha, I guess I'll leave it as a surprise, why not?   I think you ladies will like 'em! 

*Dezy*, soon, I hope!!   Thank you!! 



missty4 said:


> Yay! Congrats!  Can't wait to see your reveal  Will you let us know what you scored, or is that a surprise too?


----------



## jenayb

jenaywins said:


> Geez Intermix!
> 
> I ordered my Dantes last Tuesday and they "lost them" and they will be shipping tomorrow. How is that even possible?


 
So just to update you ladies who are possibly dealing with Intermix as well... I was promised a tracking number last night or first thing this morning at the latest. I still haven't received anything and my calls/emails today have gone unanswered.  

I've got to admit, I'm pretty irate at this point.


----------



## michellejy

^ Aww, that's so sad. I'm always amazed at how companies stay in business with such horrific customer service.


----------



## batwoodfan

Say hello to the "Wagner" strass pump (and the "Nico" strass behind it)!  Available for Special Order through Harrod's London.  Any friends across the pond wanna do some investigative work to see how much these babies cost and what the special order process is?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*jenay- *I'm so sorry, that is just horrible customer service! I hope you finally hear from them and get your Dantes!


----------



## Windelynn

ohh those wagner and nico are soooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Posh23

Those Wagners are stunning!!   I wonder who we will spot in them first.. VB you think?

Also, did anyone from here happen to score the pre-loved Dramas from eBay I posted about last week?  They were in great condition!  Wish they were my size!


----------



## dls80ucla

Nude Tonyas at Intermix for $399!! A few sizes available (of course not mine....)

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...nya+leather+platform+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Posh23

BTW.. Did you all see this?  A friend of mine brought it to my attention - sorry if a repost.. 

http://tooklookbook.com/brands/brian-atwood/shoes-2011-spring-summer

Gotta say I'm loving the teal slingbacks (such a fab color), gold Dantes, and purple satin Maniacs!  A really pretty and colorful collection!  Love!


----------



## michellejy

I like the white canvas ones with the black heels and those red patent Dantes too.


----------



## jenayb

Posh23 said:


> BTW.. Did you all see this?  A friend of mine brought it to my attention - sorry if a repost..
> 
> http://tooklookbook.com/brands/brian-atwood/shoes-2011-spring-summer
> 
> Gotta say I'm loving the teal slingbacks (such a fab color), gold Dantes, and purple satin Maniacs!  A really pretty and colorful collection!  Love!



Slingback Dantes


----------



## NANI1972

Are the cork sling backs available without the chain in the back too? I can't recall.....Anyone know?


----------



## NANI1972

batwoodfan said:


> Say hello to the "Wagner" strass pump (and the "Nico" strass behind it)! Available for Special Order through Harrod's London. Any friends across the pond wanna do some investigative work to see how much these babies cost and what the special order process is?


 

 Yes! Someone needs to do find out some intel!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry about all the Intermix nonsense... I always order 2nd day so it forces them into fulfillment!

The strass Wagner are fantastic!

Looking forward to Decades2 *Dezy*!!

Sooooo, wanna see what caused my self-imprisonment? Click here


----------



## jeshika

I NEEED THESE in my life!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Posh23 said:


> Those Wagners are stunning!!  I wonder who we will spot in them first.. VB you think?
> 
> Also, did anyone from here happen to score the pre-loved Dramas from eBay I posted about last week? They were in great condition! Wish they were my size!


 
UGH!  I totally missed out on those!  And they were my size too!!!!  Does anyone know if they belonged to a TPFer?  If so, who?  TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

WHERE HAS THIS SHOE BEEN HIDING?  Fall 2010 Collection...


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwood*, it's fabulous!

*jeshika*, I bet that is the fantastic shoe that VB was wearing in her Allure shoot (that you never actually see....)


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> So just to update you ladies who are possibly dealing with Intermix as well... I was promised a tracking number last night or first thing this morning at the latest. I still haven't received anything and my calls/emails today have gone unanswered.
> 
> I've got to admit, I'm pretty irate at this point.


ugh thats so annoying. so sorry Jenay!

I haven't received a response to my email. I'm gonna try giving them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Posh23

I know you ladies already placed orders through Intermix but I just wanted to let you know that while I was browsing eBay today, there are several black Dantes available - convenient since they went on sale... Of course!

Hope you all get your orders soon!   But just wanted to let you know that there are a couple on eBay too (not sale price but a bit less than retail).


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> Say hello to the "Wagner" strass pump (and the "Nico" strass behind it)!  Available for Special Order through Harrod's London.  Any friends across the pond wanna do some investigative work to see how much these babies cost and what the special order process is?


these are gorgeous. Its a good thing Im not all that into strass or I would need need need these.



Posh23 said:


> BTW.. Did you all see this?  A friend of mine brought it to my attention - sorry if a repost..
> 
> http://tooklookbook.com/brands/brian-atwood/shoes-2011-spring-summer
> 
> Gotta say I'm loving the teal slingbacks (such a fab color), gold Dantes, and purple satin Maniacs!  A really pretty and colorful collection!  Love!



too much pretty....brain go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






jeshika said:


> I NEEED THESE in my life!!!!


yes! you and me both



batwoodfan said:


> WHERE HAS THIS SHOE BEEN HIDING?  Fall 2010 Collection...





I did not expect so much shoe candy tonight...I need a breather


----------



## Posh23

Love the fire Yazzie!  The new collection is definitely hot, hot, hot!  Love all of the color!


----------



## batwoodfan

OK ladies, I got "Drama" on my mind!  Ever since I realized that I missed out on that auction (for my size) I have become slightly obsessed (not that I wasn't already)!    For you Drama 140 owners out there (ahem, *Jeshika*, size twin) how is the Drama sizing?  Same as Maniac 140?  I ask because on NAP, the Drama was listing as running large to size and it was suggested to size _down_.  My gut says that the "Drama" 140 would fit like the "Maniac" 140.  Is that right?  TIA!!!


----------



## Posh23

Batwood: I'm sorry you missed the Dramas from the eBay auction I posted a few days ago!  But don't worry, I'm sure you'll find them soon!  I'll keep my eyes pealed for your size!  I have them on my brain as well (hence the avatar ) - if you happen to see them in either a 39 or a 39.5, please let me know!!  I'd be forever greatful!


----------



## babyontheway

WOW- posh thanks for sharing.  I have not seen this before.... now I need to add some of these to my must have list!


Posh23 said:


> BTW.. Did you all see this?  A friend of mine brought it to my attention - sorry if a repost..
> 
> http://tooklookbook.com/brands/brian-atwood/shoes-2011-spring-summer
> 
> Gotta say I'm loving the teal slingbacks (such a fab color), gold Dantes, and purple satin Maniacs!  A really pretty and colorful collection!  Love!



Jes I am with you!  These are gorgeous!  BA is definitely my favorite desinger!  There are very few pairs that I actually don't like


jeshika said:


> I NEEED THESE in my life!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I received a new pair yesterday and although they are nothing fancy- I am in Love!  I  the color.  I still can't believe how comfortable the maniac is!
My cappacino nude 120 Maniacs
(pictures taken in natural light; no flash)


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks *Posh23* - I will also keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Posh23

babyontheway:  I def added a few myself!   Love the new collection!  And your new _Maniacs_ are beautiful!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Posh23

Thanks Batwood!  Hopefully we'll both find them soon!


----------



## batwoodfan

babyontheway said:


> I received a new pair yesterday and although they are nothing fancy- I am in Love! I  the color. I still can't believe how comfortable the maniac is!
> My cappacino nude 120 Maniacs
> (pictures taken in natural light; no flash)


 
AMAZING! Congrats!!!


----------



## michellejy

batwoodfan said:


> WHERE HAS THIS SHOE BEEN HIDING?  Fall 2010 Collection...








So chain heel, peep toe, ankle straps, and patent?  It's like it was made for me.


----------



## michellejy

babyontheway said:


> I received a new pair yesterday and although they are nothing fancy- I am in Love!  I  the color.  I still can't believe how comfortable the maniac is!
> My cappacino nude 120 Maniacs
> (pictures taken in natural light; no flash)



Congratulations!


----------



## Posh23

I know I posted about the Dantes on eBay yesterday but there's only 2 pairs left on the site right now!  Yesterday there was a few more but I guess some lucky shoe lovers scooped them up!  Here's the info that's available since I know some of you are either looking for them or are having issues with Intermix orders...

- Size 40 - BIN $580 but can make an offer (positive seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/640-NWT-Brian-A...547?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5185ecb

- Size 37 - Starting bid $425 ends March 2nd - no bids yet (positive seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Pl...24927?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa8d6bb9f


----------



## Windelynn

babyontheway said:


> I received a new pair yesterday and although they are nothing fancy- I am in Love!  I  the color.  I still can't believe how comfortable the maniac is!
> My cappacino nude 120 Maniacs
> (pictures taken in natural light; no flash)



Those are lovely!!! Im still on the fence on whether or not I need another pair of nudes.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> OK ladies, I got "Drama" on my mind!  Ever since I realized that I missed out on that auction (for my size) I have become slightly obsessed (not that I wasn't already)!    For you Drama 140 owners out there (ahem, *Jeshika*, size twin) how is the Drama sizing?  Same as Maniac 140?  I ask because on NAP, the Drama was listing as running large to size and it was suggested to size _down_.  My gut says that the "Drama" 140 would fit like the "Maniac" 140.  Is that right?  TIA!!!



Absolutely, size the same as you would for the Maniac 140mm... it is the same shoe.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Babyontheway*!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Absolutely, size the same as you would for the Maniac 140mm... it is the same shoe.


 
Thanks *Bella!!! * I thought so, but I wanted to make sure because of the sizing info that NAP had listed...


----------



## lilwickitwitch

So I decided to keep both the nude Powers and nude Maniacs (even after prohibiting Bella from enabling me!) But I'm so happy I did!!! Now I want something in the purple. Power or maniac in purple?!


----------



## NANI1972

^ I vote for Purple Powers. I think they look fab in purple!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I think so too!!! And Bella's purple powers are SOO gorgeous!!! This is so bad. I really do not need another pair...


----------



## NANI1972

OK, Going on my "Must Haves" list.......Cork sling backs. Where can I get them?!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies
I have another pair on the UPS truck out for delivery... but again, nothing special/rare


Posh23 said:


> babyontheway:  I def added a few myself!   Love the new collection!  And your new _Maniacs_ are beautiful!  Wear them in good health!



Thanks batwood.  Now I am just deciding wether or not I need both rose gold maniacs and zeniths


batwoodfan said:


> AMAZING! Congrats!!!



 Thanks michelle!!!


michellejy said:


> Congratulations!



Don't be on the fence- you NEED another nude.  I love the cappaccino nude


Windelynn said:


> Those are lovely!!! Im still on the fence on whether or not I need another pair of nudes.



Thanks Bella- I can't wait to see what you get next


BellaShoes said:


> *Babyontheway*!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Oh- don't know if anyone is interested, but outnet has a new BA boot arrival online
(available in 9, 9.5 and 10)
https://www.theoutnet.com/product/214391


----------



## fieryfashionist

*K*, I love the nude Maniacs!!!   Can't wait to see what else you have coming in!   My surprise pair is scheduled to arrive today... but I feel like total crap (sick), so I dunno if I will get around to posting them (although on second thought, maybe doing so will cheer me up)!


----------



## am2022

baby ontheway... love those!!!  we are capuccino nude twins~!~~~

are those from bergdorfs?  mine is yet to arrive though!



babyontheway said:


> Oh- don't know if anyone is interested, but outnet has a new BA boot arrival online
> (available in 9, 9.5 and 10)
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/214391


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> OK, Going on my "Must Haves" list.......Cork sling backs. Where can I get them?!



*NANI* CocoPari just got this style in stock!


----------



## yazziestarr

babyontheway said:


> I received a new pair yesterday and although they are nothing fancy- I am in Love!  I  the color.  I still can't believe how comfortable the maniac is!
> My cappacino nude 120 Maniacs
> (pictures taken in natural light; no flash)


Congrats Baby! 



lilwickitwitch said:


> So I decided to keep both the nude Powers and nude Maniacs (even after prohibiting Bella from enabling me!) But I'm so happy I did!!! Now I want something in the purple. Power or maniac in purple?!


I vote purple powers too!



NANI1972 said:


> OK, Going on my "Must Haves" list.......Cork sling backs. Where can I get them?!


  I was thinking about getting the cork milenas but  I like these even more with the regular heel. Ive been searching for something cork but i can never decide



fieryfashionist said:


> *K*, I love the nude Maniacs!!!   Can't wait to see what else you have coming in!   My surprise pair is scheduled to arrive today... but I feel like total crap (sick), so I dunno if I will get around to posting them (although on second thought, maybe doing so will cheer me up)!


of course it will



batwoodfan said:


> *NANI* CocoPari just got this style in stock!


are the ones in NANi's pic debras or milenas...cant see the front to see if they are closed but they don't look like they have a chain and I think cocpari has the milenas. unless I just cant see the chain


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> are the ones in NANi's pic debras or milenas...cant see the front to see if they are closed but they don't look like they have a chain and I think cocpari has the milenas. unless I just cant see the chain


 
Whoops!  You're totally right, *NANI*'s pic is the cork Debra (no chain) and CocoPari has the Milena (w/ chain)...  Anyone else see the Cork Debra listed anywhere?


----------



## jenayb

So my Dantes randomly showed up at the office today - hooray!



Intermix included a hand-written note which I assume was for all my troubles, so that was nice! Having seen all the Dante variations that are coming out, I feel rather lucky to have the OG Dante!


----------



## michellejy

Well, they're customer service is definitely bizarre, but at least you got the shoes!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Haha, yes it is! Marilyn @ NYC is super nice but uhhh... Weird. Anyways, I have them and they were on sale. That's important. Now I can rightfully post in the BA thread again!!


----------



## michellejy

I didn't realize we were so exclusive that we were kicking people out for not having the shoes.


----------



## BellaShoes

lilwickitwitch said:


> So I decided to keep both the nude Powers and nude Maniacs (even after prohibiting Bella from enabling me!) But I'm so happy I did!!! Now I want something in the purple. Power or maniac in purple?!


 
See your attempt to stifle me are futile.. I sent you messages telepathically


----------



## BellaShoes

So, I would like to officialy welcome *Jenay* to the thread... :lolots:

Congrats! Let's see pics! That is the only thing about our BA group, we can be a bit pushy


----------



## BellaShoes

*Brand New Supercharged Booties! Size 37.5 BIN $249*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230590135919&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## lilwickitwitch

BellaShoes said:


> So, I would like to officialy welcome *Jenay* to the thread... :lolots:
> 
> Congrats! Let's see pics! *That is the only thing about our BA group, we can be a bit pushy*



Oh yes, that is definitely true. I feel like I've been forced (in a really really good way) to buy two pairs already because of all the pictures I see on here of the girls showing off their gorgeous shoes!!! Now I want my third...and it's only been 3 weeks!!! A pair of shoes a week?! That's crazy!


----------



## michellejy

^ Uh, I won't even begin to mention how many shoes I've bought lately. They've just been spread across a few different designers.


----------



## jenayb

michellejy said:


> I didn't realize we were so exclusive that we were kicking people out for not having the shoes.


 


BellaShoes said:


> So, I would like to officialy welcome *Jenay* to the thread... :lolots:
> 
> Congrats! Let's see pics! That is the only thing about our BA group, we can be a bit pushy


----------



## jenayb

Ok, ok!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> So, I would like to officialy welcome *Jenay* to the thread... :lolots:
> 
> Congrats! Let's see pics! That is the only thing about our BA group, we can be a bit pushy


 

HIIIIIIIIIII *Jenay! *yes we may be a pushy bunch but we sure are fun! 

love the dantes congrats!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Dezy* 

Thank you!!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats on the Dantes Jenay! So prettty!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Thanks, babe! I totally feel that they are worth the sale price!! Hehe!  

I saw what looked to be a no-platform nude variation on NM.com today and didn't much care for it at all.


----------



## gloss_gal

BellaShoes said:


> Absolutely, size the same as you would for the Maniac 140mm... it is the same shoe.


 
Where are the Dramas, put me down for a 39.5 please!


----------



## michellejy

jenaywins said:


> I saw what looked to be a no-platform nude variation on NM.com today and didn't much care for it at all.



A no platform version? Off to look...


----------



## michellejy

Weird, they still call them a platform fishnet pump. It must be a tiny platform.


----------



## jenayb

^^ 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0%26Ntt%3Dbrian%2Batwood%26_requestid%3D60128

They look weird to me.


----------



## babyontheway

Hi M- thanks so much!  I can't wait to see what you got!  I hope you feel better soon


fieryfashionist said:


> *K*, I love the nude Maniacs!!! Can't wait to see what else you have coming in! My surprise pair is scheduled to arrive today... but I feel like total crap (sick), so I dunno if I will get around to posting them (although on second thought, maybe doing so will cheer me up)!



 yay twins!  I pre ordered mine from NM last month.... but the good news is they matched BG sale price!!!  I hope you get yours soon!


amacasa said:


> baby ontheway... love those!!!  we are capuccino nude twins~!~~~
> 
> are those from bergdorfs?  mine is yet to arrive though!



Thanks Yazzie!!!!


yazziestarr said:


> Congrats Baby!
> 
> 
> I vote purple powers too!
> 
> 
> I was thinking about getting the cork milenas but  I like these even more with the regular heel. Ive been searching for something cork but i can never decide
> 
> 
> of course it will
> 
> 
> are the ones in NANi's pic debras or milenas...cant see the front to see if they are closed but they don't look like they have a chain and I think cocpari has the milenas. unless I just cant see the chain



 woo hoo Jenay!  Glad you finally got your Dante's!   


jenaywins said:


> So my Dantes randomly showed up at the office today - hooray!
> 
> Intermix included a hand-written note which I assume was for all my troubles, so that was nice! Having seen all the Dante variations that are coming out, I feel rather lucky to have the OG Dante!





jenaywins said:


> Ok, ok!


----------



## jenayb

^^ Aw, thanks doll!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

michellejy said:


> A no platform version? Off to look...



Those have been there and I never noticed the non platform only the 120mm heel.... I am unbiased wither way, I am buying the Nude back on sale.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Those have been there and I never noticed the non platform only the 120mm heel.... I am unbiased wither way, I am buying the Nude back on sale.





ETA?


----------



## BellaShoes

Who knows after what Intermix pulled with the Black Dantes! Normal Saks sales are in June....


----------



## jenayb

^^ I'm honestly surprised I got mine, but I was even MORE surprised that they went on sale that quick. I wonder why...?


----------



## michellejy

I'm surprised the black Dantes didn't sell out before they had a chance to go on sale. I thought the nude might turn up on sale, but the black seemed like it would be pretty popular.


----------



## lovechanel920

Eva Longoria


----------



## batwoodfan

Mr. Atwood just tweeted a close up preview of the Fall collection! http://yfrog.com/h2dtlwbj


----------



## batwoodfan

Here's another Fall preview from the BA showroom in Milan- expect many more pics soon as Milan Fashion Week is underway and editors will soon be descending upon the Atwood showroom! http://yfrog.com/hsis6cij


----------



## michellejy

I did a lazy modeling photo of my Dantes. My husband left the camera home for a change, so I just propped my feet up on the table where he does his product photography.


----------



## BellaShoes

Michelle!!!! Oh, I love the dantes!! Must wear mine again soon... it's just been so bloody cold!


----------



## michellejy

I have better photos of just the shoes, but I thought they deserved a modeling shot.


----------



## deango

Mila Kunis in BA Smoke Nude Maniac


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> I have better photos of just the shoes, but I thought they deserved a modeling shot.



I think they look wonderful on you - as my husband says, "you make them look good!" Congratulations! Also, I love your tattoo! I have a small one on the inside of my hip where no one can see it & I don't have the balls to go bigger


----------



## michellejy

^  I told you I like koi. There's another one on the other side of my calf. 

Oh, and I should say that was a cover up of a much smaller tattoo. It took a bit of adjusting to get used to have something quite that large on my leg after 10 years of a little anklet. Now I forget it is there, so it takes me by surprise when I catch someone staring at my leg.


----------



## michellejy

Here's a photo of just my shoes:


----------



## michellejy

I know these have been shared many times before (much like the Dantes), but since I had the camera anyway...


----------



## BellaShoes

deango said:


> Mila Kunis in BA Smoke Nude Maniac



*Shaking Fist is Air* Damn those smoke nude maniacs!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Michelle, they are fantastic!!!!


----------



## jeshika

ARGH!!!!! I just got an email from Nordstroms saying that my Rose Gold Maniacs will be DELAYED! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Really? When were they due?

My Saks pre-order says this:

Expected Ship Date:
3/12/2011


----------



## batwoodfan

Don't be frustrated *Bella*!  Here are pics of Diana Kruger in Vogue Nude Maniacs just like yours!


----------



## lovechanel920

michelle, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> Don't be frustrated *Bella*!  Here are pics of Diana Kruger in Vogue Nude Maniacs just like yours!



OMG, they are gorgeous... thank you for the reminder! I have a celebrity HTF Atwood shoe!


----------



## michellejy

lovechanel920 said:


> michelle, what kind of camera do you use?



It's a Nikon D90


----------



## batwoodfan

*michellejy* Love your pics!!!  Thank you for sharing them!  The Dantes look amazing on you!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^Really? When were they due?
> 
> My Saks pre-order says this:
> 
> Expected Ship Date:
> 3/12/2011



Mine was that too... it got pushed back to 3/25/2011


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Michelle- *they are both gorgeous congrats!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> Michelle!!!! Oh, I love the dantes!! Must wear mine again soon... it's just been so bloody cold!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think they look wonderful on you - as my husband says, "you make them look good!" Congratulations! Also, I love your tattoo! I have a small one on the inside of my hip where no one can see it & I don't have the balls to go bigger





BellaShoes said:


> Michelle, they are fantastic!!!!





batwoodfan said:


> *michellejy* Love your pics!!!  Thank you for sharing them!  The Dantes look amazing on you!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Michelle- *they are both gorgeous congrats!




Awww, thank you all. I'm so bad about posting photos when I get something new, even though I love seeing everyone's pictures.

I just realized that I added to our BA Avatar count too.


----------



## diana

Has anyone in the US ever purchased from boutique 1?


----------



## couturegal

Hey fellow Atwood lovers!  I thought I share the news that Footcandy has the Maniac in Rosegold available for Pre-Order!! Set to arrive in early March!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies... the Outnet has the Miri Ankle Boot at $274. And I'm not buying this one right after I post about it, I swear!!!


----------



## deango

BA "Terry" 140mm bootie in bordeaux (SALE from $930 to *$372*)









http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214391


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies... the Outnet has the Miri Ankle Boot at $274. And I'm not buying this one right after I post about it, I swear!!!




Saw those yesterday, only a 40.5


----------



## BellaShoes

diana said:


> Has anyone in the US ever purchased from boutique 1?



They are a legit site however I have yet to order from them due to the $50 shipping and additional custom fees.

Let us know if you do!


----------



## Posh23

Sorry, this might seem like a rather stupid question.. but is cappuccino nude the same color as the smoke nude?  I get them confused with all the different variations of the color!  But there are a brand new pair of cappuccino nude Maniac 120s - size 36.5 on ebay for a starting bid of $505...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Nu...72742?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a5775fa6


----------



## Posh23

Has anyone seen the black satin Zeniths anywhere yet?? Or know where they will be stocked? I loved them!! 

Eva Longoria actually had them on at the Tom Ford store opening the other night (at first I thought they were Maniacs!).

Kristin Chenoweth's Satin Zeniths.... 
www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Kristin+Chenoweth+2011+MusiCares+Person+Year+qCL5BknIezil.jpg


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> Ok, ok!


They're back! Wooo!


----------



## yazziestarr

michellejy said:


> I did a lazy modeling photo of my Dantes. My husband left the camera home for a change, so I just propped my feet up on the table where he does his product photography.


Love them on you!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Update on my dantes: yesterday I finally heard back from intermix saying that my item is on backorder, they are trying to locate it and I will either get an email with a tracking # or saying they are out of stock. slight variation from last time.

No need for either email though when I got home they were on the door step. How do they know so little about the orders they are processing? its amazing to me. I feel like they are not even checking on orders before responding to questions.


----------



## yazziestarr

*posh *cappuccino is lighter, more pink than smoke nude. smoke is dustier I guess. Im not sure Im describing it right but smoke is much harder to find. grab 'em if you see 'em!

Black satin zeniths sound amazing! I don't know where to find them but I think they would satisfy my want for black patent zeniths. maybe even better since I dont have many satin shoes.


----------



## Windelynn

reveal time for me...


----------



## Windelynn

bigger pics! lola 140mm


----------



## BellaShoes

One of my favorites *Windelynn*! Congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Posh*, if it helps the nude portion on the Dramas is cappuccino nude.


----------



## Windelynn

thanks bella, i was the who scored them off ebay! seller is awesome!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is fabulous!


----------



## Posh23

Thanks *Bella* and *Yazzie* for the help! With so many different nudes it's a bit tough to keep track... I guess you girls can tell I'm new to Atwood 

*Windelynn* those look great on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Woot! Shoe twin with Christina Applegate!


----------



## Windelynn

bella did you get them???


----------



## BellaShoes

The Helix? I bought them back when they were 70% off at Elyse Walker!


----------



## Windelynn

oh thats right i saw your post on that. Lol sorry...we are at 300 pages!! 
I just made another ebay purchase...lol when it arrives another reveal to come!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## michellejy

Yazzie- I'm so glad you got your Dantes. I can't believe they couldn't even tell if they'd been shipped.

Windelynn- Those Lolas look great on you. Those are definitely a shoe that needs to be seen on someone to be appreciated.

Bella- I love the Helix.


----------



## BellaShoes

Zoe Saldana and Rosario Dawson at the Spirit Awards!

*Zoe* in Maniac (or OMG, could it be the red hot power?!), Rosario appears to be wearing the Harrison!


----------



## michellejy

^ Where's the pic?


----------



## BellaShoes

Zoe Saldana and Rosario Dawson at the Spirit Awards!

*Zoe* in Maniac (or OMG, could it be the red hot power?!), Rosario appears to be wearing the Harrison!







[

Can you not see it? I can...


----------



## michellejy

No, it doesn't show up on my screen at all.


----------



## michellejy

Ah, I figured out the problem. The website the photo is from must use the stupid HTML coding that only works with Internet Explorer. I'm using Firefox so I couldn't see it.


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is the link michelle... http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/26/zoe-saldana-rosario-dawson-spirit-awards-2011/


----------



## michellejy

That's what it is. The Just Jared site won't work on Firefox. I opened IE and checked it out. 

The ones Zoe is wearing look like they are suede to me. There's not a suede Power, is there?


----------



## michellejy

Oh, check out how many Atwoods are in the People's Last Night Look section. I saw Mila Kunis, Eva Longoria, Michelle Monaghan, Christina Applegate, and Brooklyn Decker (I think those are Maniacs)  

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20467874,00.html#20916981


----------



## BellaShoes

I  love Eva's entire look...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I don't know if you ladies have already seen these Brian Atwoods at Yoox but they're on sale and size 10...


----------



## deango

Zoe Saldana is in 'Maniac' Red/Coral Suede


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Oh, my! That color is delicious and it looks really fab against her skin tone.


----------



## lovechanel920

Mila Kunis


----------



## lovechanel920

Emma Roberts


----------



## lovechanel920

Brooklyn Decker


----------



## lovechanel920

Kate Walsh


----------



## lovechanel920

Kelly Ripa


----------



## missty4

^^^and *lotso*! 

*sniffs sniffs*


"smells like strawberries"


----------



## Posh23

Jennifer Lopez in the black satin Zenith at a pre-Oscars event...

celebrity-gossip.net/sites/default/files/imagecache/fullsize_image/images/m/montblanc-022611-14.jpg

I _need_ these! 

sorry but the photo is giving me a bit of trouble...


----------



## lovechanel920

Love the Zeniths.


----------



## babyontheway

Mila is flawless!


----------



## harlem_cutie

posh, here is the J.Lo pic


----------



## dallas

^ Am I allowed to say that he looks like a little weasel?

Gorgeous shoes though.


----------



## JMW42782

I don't know if everyone is watching the Academy Awards but it turns out Anne Hathaway's gorgeous sparkly shoes she wore with her tux were Brian Atwoods (as I had suspected, since she is dressed by Brian Atwood BFF Rachel Zoe).  As per this article, they are custom made Fionas, with over 8,000 Swarovski crystals....
http://shoelala.ca/


----------



## Posh23

Thanks Harlem... Still getting used to the forum


----------



## babyontheway

Fiery- where are you?  I hope you are feeling better!  We want to see the goods


----------



## michellejy

If these were my size, I would have already paid for them. 

Leopard Maniacs in 37.5 for $250 OBO

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-MANIAC-PUMPS-/170609524298?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b91ebe4a


----------



## Posh23

Drama alert... Not exactly cheap (I'm pretty sure this is the same person that wanted $1,400 for them on eBay)...

They are a size 35 and have a starting bid of $890.  No bids yet and ends March 7th





http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-DR...66484?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c19c293b4


----------



## lovechanel920

Katie Price


----------



## Windelynn

^ donnas....my favorite...


----------



## couturequeen

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Martina and Anne Hathaway in custom pumps.


----------



## may3545

Well, now I want a pair of black satins so I can add swarovski crystals to them LOL.


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the Martina!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

may3545 said:


> shoelala.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/brian-atwood-fiona-custom-swarovski-crystal-degrade-pumps.jpg
> 
> Well, now I want a pair of black satins so I can add swarovski crystals to them LOL.


 
wow these are sooooo stunning!


----------



## am2022

what color are these ladies?  cappucino nude or smokey nude?

TIA!~



lovechanel920 said:


> Kelly Ripa


----------



## michellejy

The Martina is very pretty, and I love the custom Maniac.


----------



## missty4

Ooooh... shiny...

Just curious, is anyone else still waiting for their dantes from intermix?


----------



## babyontheway

I really wish I had a place to wear these.... they are a 10!!! Amazing!
I cancelled my dante order from Intermix or else I would probably still be waiting for mine


----------



## babyontheway

Here is another basic pair- but just wanted to share


----------



## michellejy

^ Those are so pretty.


----------



## dls80ucla

yazziestarr said:


> Update on my dantes: yesterday I finally heard back from intermix saying that my item is on backorder, they are trying to locate it and I will either get an email with a tracking # or saying they are out of stock. slight variation from last time.
> 
> No need for either email though when I got home they were on the door step. How do they know so little about the orders they are processing? its amazing to me. I feel like they are not even checking on orders before responding to questions.



have you tried calling a store? I called Malibu on Friday and the lovely Angela tracked them down in Georgetown. They should be going out today.


----------



## jeshika

babyontheway said:


> Here is another basic pair- but just wanted to share



"Basic" ?!?!? THESE ARE FABBBBB, *Baby*!!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks- I wonder how many pairs of maniacs I will be happy with


michellejy said:


> ^ Those are so pretty.



I just cancelled my order for rose gold maniacs and hope I don't regret it.  I have RG zenith coming, so didn't want them both, so getting the black patent makes me feel better


jeshika said:


> "Basic" ?!?!? THESE ARE FABBBBB, *Baby*!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

amacasa said:


> what color are these ladies?  cappucino nude or smokey nude?
> 
> TIA!~



Smoke! Smoke! Smoooooookkkkkkkeeeeee!


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> Thanks- I wonder how many pairs of maniacs I will be happy with
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my order for rose gold maniacs and hope I don't regret it.  I have RG zenith coming, so didn't want them both, so getting the black patent makes me feel better



Ummmmmmm, rose gold zenith 'coming' as in when?


----------



## BellaShoes

Babyontheway, the black maniacs are gorgey!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... the shoes I wasn't supposed to order and did arrived today. They're also 39 but surprisingly feel more snug than the Dantes I ordered -- is this normal for Atwoods? Maybe it's because I tried them on late at night though, after wearing heels all day... Also, I'm no Jennifer Lopez, just so you know in advance


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Schnauzer! Those are GORGEOUS!!! I'm so glad you ordered them!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thank you, lilwickit! They're very pretty shoes 

Oh and I thought this was kind of cute: just today I was browsing a blog about Vic Beckham and came across this photo -- they must be no-so-distant relatives


----------



## Windelynn

Babyontheway love classic maniacs

Schnauzer those are so damn amazing!


----------



## BellaShoes

Schnauzer, they are fantastic! Typically the 140 mm size .5 up... For most.


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the shoes I wasn't supposed to order and did arrived today. They're also 39 but surprisingly feel more snug than the Dantes I ordered -- is this normal for Atwoods? Maybe it's because I tried them on late at night though, after wearing heels all day... Also, I'm no Jennifer Lopez, just so you know in advance



Those are beautiful on you.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Bella, Michelle - thank you! You ladies (who post on this thread) have inspired me to delve into Brian Atwoods and I appreciate it. I'm now the proud owner of a WHOPPING two pairs :lolots: 

...I did get sidetracked with a recent Casadei spree but I blame the ADD, not the shoes - they make me happy. I've purposely stopped cooking so that I have an excuse to go out to dinner wearing the new digs. Husband hasn't caught on yet


----------



## michellejy

I really didn't think I'd wear the rose gold color, so I never did the pre-order, but I have to say those are so nice looking on, that I would have figured out a way to make them work.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*baby- *such a classic stunning pair, I love the black! 

*SC- *They are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## lovechanel920

Anna Paquin


----------



## Windelynn

everytime i see the donnas i die a little inside...if only footcandy werent charging an arm and a leg ...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thank you BagLaydee! I hope they don't get jealous and decide to leave... the third pair of Casadei platforms is getting here today AAAND I officially need more shoe space in the closet as there will be one more. Clearly, impulse control isn't my strong suit.


----------



## babyontheway

I was told this week


BellaShoes said:


> Ummmmmmm, rose gold zenith 'coming' as in when?


 
Thanks so much, I can't wait to wear them!  Most of my shoes sit in my closet unworn... but not these


BellaShoes said:


> Babyontheway, the black maniacs are gorgey!


 
SC- another beautiful pair!  Are your zenith 120 or 140?  I ordered the 120 and I think we are the same size.... hopefully they won't be to tight


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the shoes I wasn't supposed to order and did arrived today. They're also 39 but surprisingly feel more snug than the Dantes I ordered -- is this normal for Atwoods? Maybe it's because I tried them on late at night though, after wearing heels all day... Also, I'm no Jennifer Lopez, just so you know in advance


 
Thanks Windelynn!  I can't get enough!


Windelynn said:


> Babyontheway love classic maniacs
> 
> Schnauzer those are so damn amazing!


 
Hi Dezy!  I am sure you have something coming that you will share, right???


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *baby- *such a classic stunning pair, I love the black!
> 
> *SC- *They are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## am2022

Thanks so much Bella!

Got the capuccino nude but haven't tried them on yet.  but liking these ones that kelly ripa has!

WIll post modelling pics soon so you guys can help me decide!



BellaShoes said:


> Smoke! Smoke! Smoooooookkkkkkkeeeeee!


----------



## _Danielle_

Fantastic Pictures Ladies ! I  your Atwoods !
Here are some Of mine 

"TARO"






& "TORI"


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babyontheway said:


> I was told this week
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dezy! I am sure you have something coming that you will share, right???


 
*baby! *this week from where RG Zeniths? I can't even type coherently lol. Did you already order them from somewhere? I haven't heard anything from Shoe In so please do share! 

The only pair I will have coming anytime soon are either RG Zeniths or RG Maniacs. I still can't decide which one I want to keep. 
Eventually, when they do come out the patent black quilted manicas too! 

*dani- *lovely pairs! thanks for sharing!


----------



## icecreamom

:ninja: Would I be able to go TTS on Dante?


----------



## michellejy

^ I went TTS (my Italian size) on my Dantes, and they fit perfectly. For reference, I always buy 8.5 in US and 39 in Euro sizes.


----------



## michellejy

Dani - Thank you for sharing those! I love red.


----------



## icecreamom

^ I guess we have to wait for the silver box :ninja: 

 I wear 6.5 on both Nine West and Christian Louboutin


----------



## icecreamom

Finally my first Brian Atwood purchase... on a pair I loved deeply, I saw these on Bella last year and went BA NA NAS! LOL


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

what does TTS stand for? 

Oh, and a pair of BA black patent "Carla" shoes - $215 and "like new"


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

one more: black watermark new BAs in size 9.5 for $395 also at Yoogi's closet


----------



## michellejy

Just an FYI, Yoogi's closet converts their sizes so the 9.5 is actually a 40, not a 39.5


----------



## michellejy

icecreamom said:


> ^ I guess we have to wait for the silver box :ninja:
> 
> I wear 6.5 on both Nine West and Christian Louboutin



You could probably wear your CL size. I guess it's different for smaller sizes.


----------



## batwoodfan

babyontheway said:


> Here is another basic pair- but just wanted to share


 
Perfect!  Love these!!!  They might be "basic" compared to 8000+ strass "Fiona" heels, but I am positive that these are FAB on you!


----------



## batwoodfan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the shoes I wasn't supposed to order and did arrived today. They're also 39 but surprisingly feel more snug than the Dantes I ordered -- is this normal for Atwoods? Maybe it's because I tried them on late at night though, after wearing heels all day... Also, I'm no Jennifer Lopez, just so you know in advance


 
Congrats!  I literally *gasped* when I saw the pic because I thought these were RG at first!  Nonetheless, your beautiful Gold "Zenith" pumps from 2009 are definitely an HG Brian Atwood - they look amazing on you!  What an incredible find on D2!


----------



## batwoodfan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you, lilwickit! They're very pretty shoes
> 
> Oh and I thought this was kind of cute: just today I was browsing a blog about Vic Beckham and came across this photo -- they must be no-so-distant relatives


 
Love this pic!  Where did you find it?  Would you mind posting the link?


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> everytime i see the donnas i die a little inside...if only footcandy werent charging an arm and a leg ...


 
Love that sentiment *Windelynn* it is nice to know I am not the only one that thinks like that when I look at HTF BAs!


----------



## batwoodfan

_Danielle_ said:


> Fantastic Pictures Ladies ! I  your Atwoods !
> Here are some Of mine
> 
> "TARO"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & "TORI"


 
Look you are shoe-twins with Anne Hathaway and Tinsley Mortimer!  Love these classic BA styles!!!  Very HTF!


----------



## batwoodfan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> what does TTS stand for?
> 
> Oh, and a pair of BA black patent "Carla" shoes - $215 and "like new"


 
TTS = True-To-Size


----------



## batwoodfan

BA Celeb Spotting from the past few days...

1) Rosario Dawson in Tabac Nappa "Harrison" pumps
2) Cobie Smulders (How I Met Your Mother actress) in Teal Patent "Maniac" pumps
3) Emma Roberts in Black Satin "Zenith" pumps
4) Ginnifer Goodwin in Black Patent "Donna" pumps (sorry *Windelynn*)
5) Ginnifer Goodwin in Black Satin Summer pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

More celebs (a couple might be reposts)

1) Zooey Deschanel in Red Satin "Maniac" pumps
2) Mia Wasikowska in Black Satin "Wagner" pumps
3) Jessalyn Gilsig in Purple Patent "Yves" pumps
4) Gwyneth Paltrow in Gold Nappa "Martina" pumps
5) Zoe Saldana in Orange Suede "Maniac" pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Not all of these are recent, but I thought I would post some close-ups of Brian's amazing shoes!

1) "Max" 140mm
2) "Contessa" 140mm
3) "Maniac" 140mm
4) "Lidia" 120mm
5) "Donna" 140mm


----------



## batwoodfan

1) "Wiked" 140mm
2) "Maniac" 140mm
3) "Maniac" 140mm
4) "Helix" 140mm
5) "Balleto" 140mm


----------



## batwoodfan

1) "Maniac" 140mm
2) "Maniac" 140mm
3) "Maniac" 140mm
4) "Maniac" 140mm
5) "Fiona" 140mm


----------



## batwoodfan

1) BAs lined up in the Elle Magazine offices (Powers, Donnas, Fionas and more)
2) "Maniac" 140mm
3) "Donna" 140mm
4) BAs lined up at the Heart of Truth Runway show (Feb 2010)
5) "Didier" 140mm


----------



## batwoodfan

1) "Maniac" 120s
2) "Wagner" 140s
3) "Zenith" 140s
4) For the life of me I don't know the name of this style!  It was sold at Saks and was worn by both Anne Hathaway and Kate Hudson (anyone know the style name???)
5) "Maniac" 140s


----------



## batwoodfan

1) "Maniac" 140mm (Vogue Nude)
2) "Maniac" 140mm (Smoke Nude)
3) "Maniac" 140mm
4) "Donna" 140mm
5) "Atomic" 140mm


----------



## batwoodfan

1) "Atomic" 140mm
2) "Maniac" 140mm
3) "Zenith" 140mm
4) "Donna" 140mm
5) "Maniac" 140mm


----------



## batwoodfan

1) "Madison" 120mm
2) "Loca" 140mm
3) "Lina" 120mm
4) "Zenith" 140mm (the ankle strap is tucked into the heel)
5) "Maniac" 140mm


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Love this pic!  Where did you find it?  Would you mind posting the link?



Doing my best to find it... Here it is: Vic in "Grazi" magazine from Sep. 2010

Here is another pair I thought you'd like (these are the Rose Gold, right?)  Vic

Also, sorry to be a pain but what does HTF and HG stand for? I feel like a 90 year old who just discovered text-speak


----------



## icecreamom

^ You are not a pain, I was like you a couple of months ago. :shame: 
HTF = Hard to find 
HG = Holy Grail


----------



## babyontheway

Hi Dez- Shoe In is supposed to have them this week- my SA texted me with the info.  I was on the same boat as you, but decided to go for the zenith since it was a different style than the rest; especially because I WILL be getting the quilted maniac 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *baby! *this week from where RG Zeniths? I can't even type coherently lol. Did you already order them from somewhere? I haven't heard anything from Shoe In so please do share!
> 
> The only pair I will have coming anytime soon are either RG Zeniths or RG Maniacs. I still can't decide which one I want to keep.
> Eventually, when they do come out the patent black quilted manicas too!
> 
> *dani- *lovely pairs! thanks for sharing!


 
welcome to the club!  Congrats!


icecreamom said:


> Finally my first Brian Atwood purchase... on a pair I loved deeply, I saw these on Bella last year and went BA NA NAS! LOL


 
My thoughts exactly!  Thanks


batwoodfan said:


> Perfect! Love these!!! They might be "basic" compared to 8000+ strass "Fiona" heels, but I am positive that these are FAB on you!


----------



## icecreamom

^ Thanks girl


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

icecreamom said:


> ^ You are not a pain, I was like you a couple of months ago. :shame:
> HTF = Hard to find
> HG = Holy Grail



Thank you! Seriously, the acronyms seem so simple one you know them but I've come up with some really "creative" ideas for what I think things mean... like before I read about "Sofa King Banned" I assumed it was that the husband (the Sofa King... but that just may be my family) had banned the girl from shopping. Turns out, no so much  Congratulations on your BA's! I was a BA virgin myself two weeks ago


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babyontheway said:


> Hi Dez- Shoe In is supposed to have them this week- my SA texted me with the info. I was on the same boat as you, but decided to go for the zenith since it was a different style than the rest; especially because I WILL be getting the quilted maniac


 
thanks *baby! *sooo I should be getting a call this week from Shoe In. wow so not a good month for my wallet


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks, *SchnauzerCrazy*. Honestly, I tried on BA during the holidays.. got a pair of Elisa from NAP but they didn't fit and I had to return them, I went back to my Loubies , but always kept that little thing on my head about Bella's Dantes... I looked for them on sale everywhere but, since I started school I did not have a lot of time for research, until this morning!!! I was casually browsing... and read "Dante + Intermix + Sale" and there they were..... + 15% off the Sale price + Free Shipping!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

you got the additional 15% off? The coupon code didn't work for me


----------



## michellejy

batwoodfan said:


> 1) "Madison" 120mm



Oh. My. Gosh. 

I love the Madison. I am such a sucker for any sort of twist on the oxford style.


----------



## lovechanel920

Cobie Smulders


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone know how long the Intermix 15% coupon is good for after it is activated when you do the email sign up? Thanks!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I got my nude maniacs 120 but they keep slipping off my heel! I should have gone half size down but Nordstrom sold out of it. Do you think those little heel things from foot petals would work even though BAs all have that small heel grip?


----------



## Windelynn

i die DONNAS in nude!!?!!?!?!? KILL me now.


----------



## icecreamom

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone know how long the Intermix 15% coupon is good for after it is activated when you do the email sign up? Thanks!


 
I think it expires after 30 days Nani, I got mine yesterday and it says "Valid until 03/31/11" What are you getting now?


----------



## michellejy

lilwickitwitch said:


> I got my nude maniacs 120 but they keep slipping off my heel! I should have gone half size down but Nordstrom sold out of it. Do you think those little heel things from foot petals would work even though BAs all have that small heel grip?



Tiptoes seem to work a bit better for me when something is a touch big since they keep my foot pushed back where it is supposed to be.


----------



## AmyNJacob

I just placed my pre-order for the Rose Gold Maniacs!  I thought my next BA purchase would be the purple powers, but I just had a feeling the RG maniacs would sell out fast in my size.  Cant wait until they get here!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats *Amy! *did you pre-order from Saks?


----------



## AmyNJacob

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> congrats *Amy! *did you pre-order from Saks?


 
Thanks *Dezy*...I did pre-order from Saks. I signed up with Saks to receive emails and got the 10% off Welcome code.  So I was able to get the shoes at 10% off too!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Just came across the BA Military Buckle boot at Neiman for $630. He seems a bit out of his comfort zone with this one...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, I just emailed NAP and asked when the RG Zeniths will be in and they said they are only getting the RG Maniacs in April some time. 

does anyone have any more info?


----------



## icecreamom

Did you ladies get tracking info from Intermix? I got the confirmation email only!


----------



## batwoodfan

Helix 140mm in Black Suede sz 40.5 just popped-up @ Saks - $333.99
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iVRMMOO&ev19=1:24


----------



## batwoodfan

Purple Suede "Felini" heels just arrived @ mytheresa.com!! 

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/felini-140-peep-toes.html


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> I think it expires after 30 days Nani, I got mine yesterday and it says "Valid until 03/31/11" What are you getting now?


 
Err, I was going to get Dantes, but I regained my sanity and decided not to "click,click,click". I am going to hold out for something in cork!


----------



## icecreamom

^ there's one more pair on our size left


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Just came across the BA Military Buckle boot at Neiman for $630. He seems a bit out of his comfort zone with this one...



Not at all, it is actually quite cute on! I tried to make the 38.5 at Nordies Rack work as they were only $229!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the Felini!! LOVE!


----------



## babyontheway

where is everyone today?


----------



## icecreamom

^ I'm here, got my tracking # and my Dantes will be here on Monday


----------



## yazziestarr

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... the shoes I wasn't supposed to order and did arrived today. They're also 39 but surprisingly feel more snug than the Dantes I ordered -- is this normal for Atwoods? Maybe it's because I tried them on late at night though, after wearing heels all day... Also, I'm no Jennifer Lopez, just so you know in advance


They are stunning!!!


_Danielle_ said:


> Fantastic Pictures Ladies ! I  your Atwoods !
> Here are some Of mine
> 
> "TARO"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & "TORI"


Love them danielle, but Im not surprised you have amazing taste!



babyontheway said:


> Here is another basic pair- but just wanted to share


  definitely not so basic black!


dls80ucla said:


> have you tried calling a store? I called Malibu on Friday and the lovely Angela tracked them down in Georgetown. They should be going out today.


I was going to call up and cancel but i didn't need to they showed up that night.


----------



## michellejy

There are size 37 BLACK Harrisons on the bay right now. $100 starting bid or $595 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Harrison-Chain-Leather-Pumps-Sz-37-/120692972489?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c19dc9bc9


----------



## yazziestarr

Windelynn said:


> i die DONNAS in nude!!?!!?!?!? KILL me now.










serioulsy!!! me too! dying!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!!!

Just waiting on word from Saks on the RG pre order... :tumbleweed:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi everyone! So as I mentioned yesterday, NAP sent me a pic of the RG Maniacs, they are not getting Zeniths 

*bella-*hiiiii


----------



## BellaShoes

*DEZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*! 

Yep, NAP confirmed the same for me... but can you believe I am actually thinking I may need the black Martina (yes an ankle strap!!) during sale season....


----------



## _Danielle_

I  all your pictures and Shoes !!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *DEZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*!
> 
> Yep, NAP confirmed the same for me... but can you believe I am actually thinking I may need the black Martina (yes an ankle strap!!) during sale season....


 

 I love the Martina! I am shocked, but they will look fab!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

_Danielle_ said:


> I  all your pictures and Shoes !!



I've actually been drooling over a pair of leopard print heels... what are those beauties called?


----------



## _Danielle_

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've actually been drooling over a pair of leopard print heels... what are those beauties called?



Maniac ....


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I've actually been drooling over a pair of leopard print heels... what are those beauties called?



I know where there is a pair in our size too...

I actually have really similar Giuseppe Zanotti shoes which is why I didn't get the Maniac as well.

Not to throw this completely off track, but these are my GZs:






They have a peep toe and ankle strap though, obviously.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> I know where there is a pair in our size too...
> 
> I actually have really similar Giuseppe Zanotti shoes which is why I didn't get the Maniac as well.
> 
> Not to throw this completely off track, but these are my GZs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a peep toe and ankle strap though, obviously.



Michelle, where? I've been eyeing the pair of Casadei's on Yoox and waiting for the sale tomorrow... But I LOVE the GZ's you posted. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Windelynn

more reveals more more more!


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Michelle, where? I've been eyeing the pair of Casadei's on Yoox and waiting for the sale tomorrow... But I LOVE the GZ's you posted. GORGEOUS!



The Leopard Maniacs are also on Yoox. 

Thanks. I love my GZs, and they are really comfortable.


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi everyone! So as I mentioned yesterday, NAP sent me a pic of the RG Maniacs, they are not getting Zeniths
> 
> *bella-*hiiiii



Ahhhh!  Post the pic!!! Can't wait to see!  TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

_Danielle_ said:


> I  all your pictures and Shoes !!



Love that pic!  Thanks!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> I know where there is a pair in our size too...
> 
> I actually have really similar Giuseppe Zanotti shoes which is why I didn't get the Maniac as well.
> 
> Not to throw this completely off track, but these are my GZs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a peep toe and ankle strap though, obviously.



But the ones on Yoox are all leopard whereas the ones in the picture have a wooden heel... and the ones in the pic look taller. I don't have any GZs yet...


----------



## BellaShoes

Also, take note; the leopard on Yoox are suede not pony hair.


----------



## michellejy

I was wondering about that. I didn't realize there was a suede version and a pony hair version.


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> But the ones on Yoox are all leopard whereas the ones in the picture have a wooden heel... and the ones in the pic look taller. I don't have any GZs yet...



I only have one GZ, but I want more. 

When they get here, I'll have to share the Miu Mius I bought as a Drama substitute.


----------



## Windelynn

is this old news or new news? The Martina in red has finally arrived?!!!!!!!!!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...E8117075B2&Ntt=brian+atwood&N=0&bmUID=iVXd8dn


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone! such great shoes here.. i just received my first pair of atwoods, maniacs in the purple gray suede. totally different in style and pitch than the louboutins i'm used to wearing. yay or nay? they sure are comfy!


----------



## Windelynn

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! Such great shoes here.. I just received my first pair of atwoods, maniacs in the purple gray suede. Totally different in style and pitch than the louboutins i'm used to wearing. Yay or nay? They sure are comfy!



i love this, its gorgegous! U got such nice legs!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhh all you girls and your spaghetti long legs wearing your beautiful BAs!!!


----------



## michellejy

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! such great shoes here.. i just received my first pair of atwoods, maniacs in the purple gray suede. totally different in style and pitch than the louboutins i'm used to wearing. yay or nay? they sure are comfy!



Very pretty. I like the color, and they look great on you.


----------



## grace7

i have been away for so looong. i hope everyone is well! i will try to catch up later but i have new shoes to share!

i received my martina in black today!!!! it was a total shock/surprise they arrived today. i ordered the 39.5 and the 40...very glad i did because the 40 was too big.  i took some really quick pictures because i was really excited to share with everyone...they are not the clearest photos but hopefully you can all see the beauty of the shoe! 

please let me know what you think. do they make my ankles look fat?


----------



## yazziestarr

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! such great shoes here.. i just received my first pair of atwoods, maniacs in the purple gray suede. totally different in style and pitch than the louboutins i'm used to wearing. yay or nay? they sure are comfy!


*Phi *these are awesome!! I absolutely love the purple grey color!! where did you find them?


----------



## yazziestarr

grace7 said:


> i have been away for so looong. i hope everyone is well! i will try to catch up later but i have new shoes to share!
> 
> i received my martina in black today!!!! it was a total shock/surprise they arrived today. i ordered the 39.5 and the 40...very glad i did because the 40 was too big.  i took some really quick pictures because i was really excited to share with everyone...they are not the clearest photos but hopefully you can all see the beauty of the shoe!
> 
> please let me know what you think. do they make my ankles look fat?


wow!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Really like these shoes!  They look really good!



grace7 said:


> i have been away for so looong. i hope everyone is well! i will try to catch up later but i have new shoes to share!
> 
> i received my martina in black today!!!! it was a total shock/surprise they arrived today. i ordered the 39.5 and the 40...very glad i did because the 40 was too big. i took some really quick pictures because i was really excited to share with everyone...they are not the clearest photos but hopefully you can all see the beauty of the shoe!
> 
> please let me know what you think. do they make my ankles look fat?


----------



## lovechanel920

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## grace7

thank you *yazzie* and *amy*! 
they are very, very comfortable. the ankle strap is a little tight, but i think i can make them work! i would love them in nude.


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats *phiphi*! Def a YAY!!!

*grace7* the Martina look incredible on you!!! Your legs are gorgeous!


----------



## Windelynn

grace7 your ankles dont look a day over fat to me!!!!!!!!
wow martinas look stunning on!!!


----------



## grace7

*nani *you are so sweet to say that! must be the blurriness of the camera making my legs appear normal!  thanks!!
*windelynn* thank you for reassuring me about the ankles! i think this might be the only pair i have with an ankle strap? i agree with you, the martinas look much better on than the stock saks pic.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

beautiful modeling shots! I keep saying I have enough shoes but every time I see photos of your new babies, I start to rationalize buying another pair...


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I believe th purple/ grey suede maniacs are from nordstroms.


----------



## phiphi

thank you *windelynn, michelle*! 
*yazzie & nani* - thanks! (waves to the CL subforum ladies!) *sonia* is correct. i got them from nordstrom's. the purple gray is such a great shade, it's love!
*grace* they look fabulous on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Grace*!!! They are fabulous!!!! Where did you find the Martinas?! You have officially changed my POV on the ankle strap!

*Phi*, gorgeous color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Aha! Found the Martina, soooo trying to be good.


----------



## babyontheway

^^Bella- I am locking my door tonight- escapee from jail......:ninja:


----------



## babyontheway

Keepers for sure- I like the grey- I think it is very versatile and look great on you!


phiphi said:


> hi everyone! such great shoes here.. i just received my first pair of atwoods, maniacs in the purple gray suede. totally different in style and pitch than the louboutins i'm used to wearing. yay or nay? they sure are comfy!



 Grace- I am in love  The martina's look amazing on you!  Fat ankles??? Umm- not a chance!  Ankle strap aside, are they comfy???


grace7 said:


> i have been away for so looong. i hope everyone is well! i will try to catch up later but i have new shoes to share!
> 
> i received my martina in black today!!!! it was a total shock/surprise they arrived today. i ordered the 39.5 and the 40...very glad i did because the 40 was too big.  i took some really quick pictures because i was really excited to share with everyone...they are not the clearest photos but hopefully you can all see the beauty of the shoe!
> 
> please let me know what you think. do they make my ankles look fat?


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> ^^Bella- I am locking my door tonight- escapee from jail......:ninja:



You should! 
I cannot be trusted... too many shoes out there. Just sayin'


----------



## BellaShoes

These are fabulous!

size 40.5 Tracy Knee high boots... $574 start $874 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-MU...60363?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cb5a5812b


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you all see Nordstrom has the Debra Due on preorder? A three color (nude/white/black) sling..super fun.


----------



## BellaShoes

Could be a steal!

Size 37 *Maniac Leopard Pony Hair*! $299 start
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Le...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa93719c4#ht_753wt_1141


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Helix Bootie Size 40.5 Saks $333

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+4294954305&bmUID=iVZnokT


----------



## Windelynn

ahhhh where is my delivery!!! lol im on a reveal high here..


----------



## grace7

thank you *phiphi*! love your maniacs...they are a gorgeous shade of grey!!

*bella*, thank you so much! i was unsure of the ankle strap myself. i love them on other people but i was just scared of the look for me. did you find them? i purchased my martina at saks. i need another pair!!!

*baby* they are really extremely comfortable, for the 140 heel height. i love them! thank you!!


----------



## jeshika

Are you crazy, *grace*? the martinas look so fab on you!!!! 

love the grey, *phi*!


----------



## am2022

wow ... me likey!



BellaShoes said:


> Did you all see Nordstrom has the Debra Due on preorder? A three color (nude/white/black) sling..super fun.
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/d7/80/d780579aa46a2ecb003663c25b5e876c/brian-atwood-nordstrom-platforms-debra-due-platform-pump.jpg


----------



## missty4

Finally, I received my *nude maniacs*! Sorry, you all must be tired of the same ol' reveal, but I love this classic staple! 
















And also found this lovely pair of the *tan 140mm* cut -


----------



## missty4

Also, I hope I don't offend you ladies, but I ran into this designer,* Pour La Victoire*. They are very reminiscent of the BA maniac and actually not bad! Aching for the quilted maniacs, I went ahead and got these to try out. The Pour La Victoire _Illiana_.

















The quality, of course, is not up to par with Brian Atwood nor is it patent (wish they were), but it's still a pretty great heel. I bet the PLVs look better in the suede and patent. IMO, it felt like it was more comfortable than the BA. It has a cushioned, padded insole, which is a plus for me  There's also more toe cleavage shown in the PLV and the toe box is less pointed than BA. They're $250 retail if anyone is interested.





note raised cushioned insole in the PLV
















They're available at shopbop here:

Quilted: http://www.shopbop.com/illiana-quil...4302079716&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

among other colors and leather versions (patent, suede)...

http://www.shopbop.com/irina-hidden...4302079716&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

Or, here is the rainbow at endless that comes in 19 different colors/leather combinations:

Pour La Victoire at Endless


----------



## missty4

*Modeling pictures:*






























please excuse my ever-present knee bruises

*The BA circle (and wannabe in the back)*


----------



## lovechanel920

Have any of you put soles on your BA's?


----------



## am2022

missty , love love the maniacs! even the wannabe is not bad looking at all!
love the slingbacks the most... as ive been wanting the slingback tribtoo and can't seem to find them anywhere!

Gorgeous mod pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

*missty*, congrats on both pairs! We never tire of nude maniacs! They are fab, always!


----------



## BellaShoes

lovechanel920 said:


> Have any of you put soles on your BA's?



Not yet, but will


----------



## BellaShoes

Stopped by Footcandy today and tried the Milena, they are incredible IRL!

In other news, they still have the red maniacs, if it is the same as the red powers ...they may be too red for me... I am re-thinking the Powers.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ummm, what do you suppose this means?

Saks Rose gold maniac

Sorry, this item is no longer available online. Please call 1.877.551.SAKS (7257) to inquire about availability.


----------



## BellaShoes

They are gone from the site!! On live chat now....


----------



## BellaShoes

GADS! This chick doesn't know anything.


----------



## BellaShoes

Where is everyone today? I am hanging out talking to myself. :cry:


----------



## babyontheway

I totally agree- my credit cards are never completely safe  Even when I am supposed to be on a ban!  I have a list a mile long that I need and want and sales are still at least 8 weeks away


BellaShoes said:


> You should!
> I cannot be trusted... too many shoes out there. Just sayin'



Missty- love the nude and tan maniacs.  I actually don't mind the "immitation" quilted one either


missty4 said:


> Finally, I received my *nude maniacs*! Sorry, you all must be tired of the same ol' reveal, but I love this classic staple!
> 
> And also found this lovely pair of the *tan 140mm* cut -


----------



## babyontheway

ush: That is so strange that they are gone- they were just there yesterday with lots of sizes still available.  Keep us posted to what you find out....  
Did you preorder from Saks??



BellaShoes said:


> They are gone from the site!! On live chat now....


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, I am pre-ordered on Saks... the live help lady was useless.... she did not have a clue as to anything... anything.


----------



## jenayb

^^ Saks live chat reps are typically clueless...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*misty- *congrats on both gorgeous pairs!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

thanks for the info *sonia *and *phi*!



BellaShoes said:


> Did you all see Nordstrom has the Debra Due on preorder? A three color (nude/white/black) sling..super fun.
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/d7/80/d780579aa46a2ecb003663c25b5e876c/brian-atwood-nordstrom-platforms-debra-due-platform-pump.jpg



these were out a nordstrom's short hills if anyones interested. 

I totally didnt realize the heels were blue because when I looked at the website the other day I didn't see them up. The nude/navy/white combo is kinda cute.


----------



## yazziestarr

*Misty *i love the shoes! I also love PLV. Im planning on getting a pair of Irianas and I definitely looked at these quilted ones.

Im jealous of all the tan 140 maniacs in this thread...gorgeous!

Did anyone else hear about saks and bergdorf getting nude and black mania 140s? anyone know when this is happening?


----------



## BellaShoes

*QUILTED Patent Peep Toe Alert*!!!

Size 37 $99 _NANI!!!!!_ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/brian-atwood-bl...Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2561d769cc#ht_812wt_79


----------



## BellaShoes

No one chimed in on quilted peep toes.... it's official, our fabulous thread is a ghost town :tumbleweed:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm here! I wish they were a 38.5!


----------



## BellaShoes

Good Morning *Dezy*!!!!  I know.... 39 please!

Drinking my latte and watching SNL on DVR! Have a glamourous day!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hahaha drinking my latte and catching up on Paris Fashion Week 
Have  a fab day my dear!


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> *QUILTED Patent Peep Toe Alert*!!!
> 
> Size 37 $99 _NANI!!!!!_
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/brian-atwood-bl...Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2561d769cc#ht_812wt_79


 
Thanks for thinking of me Bella! I have my eye on them! Just not sure if I lurrrrve them tho. I will have to think on these, I am trying not to buy on impulse anymore.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I know what you mean, but if they stay at $99?? You may 'need' them.


----------



## babyontheway

I thought my rose gold zenith's would ship this past week.... I hope this week will be lucky!


----------



## BellaShoes

From where Baby?


----------



## babyontheway

Nani- I agree.... $99 doesn't really count as impulse.... right


BellaShoes said:


> ^ I know what you mean, but if they stay at $99?? You may 'need' them.


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi everyone! So as I mentioned yesterday, NAP sent me a pic of the RG Maniacs, they are not getting Zeniths
> 
> *bella-*hiiiii


 
*Dezy *would you mind posting the picture that NAP sent you?  I'm sure we would all love to see!


----------



## batwoodfan

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! such great shoes here.. i just received my first pair of atwoods, maniacs in the purple gray suede. totally different in style and pitch than the louboutins i'm used to wearing. yay or nay? they sure are comfy!


 
LOVE THESE!  Such a warm and comfy color!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

grace7 said:


> i have been away for so looong. i hope everyone is well! i will try to catch up later but i have new shoes to share!
> 
> i received my martina in black today!!!! it was a total shock/surprise they arrived today. i ordered the 39.5 and the 40...very glad i did because the 40 was too big. i took some really quick pictures because i was really excited to share with everyone...they are not the clearest photos but hopefully you can all see the beauty of the shoe!
> 
> please let me know what you think. do they make my ankles look fat?


 
STUNNING - a perfect day-to-evening shoe!  Easy to dress up and dress down!  Congratulations!


----------



## batwoodfan

*missty4* Congrats on your Nude Maniac 120s and your tan Maniac 140s?  Where did you get them?


----------



## BellaShoes

*babyontheway*, where did you find the RG Zenith? Have they been received by the shop or still on order? 

*batwood*, I have the picture that NAP sent me and that is precisely why I am so confused as to WHAT they are getting exactly... the writing on the photo is FROM NAP! 120MM Maniac with Ankle strap....


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *babyontheway*, where did you find the RG Zenith? Have they been received by the shop or still on order?
> 
> *batwood*, I have the picture that NAP sent me and that is precisely why I am so confused as to WHAT they are getting exactly... the writing on the photo is FROM NAP! 120MM Maniac with Ankle strap....


 
Thank you dear *Bella*!  I now remember you were so wonderful to post this pic a while back and AGAIN, I literally GASPED out-loud upon resting my eyes on the first pics of the Maniac *140* in NAP's model photo... why did they list it as 120 and with ankle strap?  

This reminds me of when I saw the Intermix lookbook and they had a picture of the RG Zenith 140 from VB's runway show and their text said Maniac 120.  I didn't have the time nor patience to explain to them how utterly wrong and confusing their lookbook was!  (in the end they received RG Maniac 120s as we all know)


----------



## BellaShoes

It's crazy! *Dezy* also contacted NAP and they told her RG Maniac 120mm... WTH? Which is it?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*batwood- *sorry, I didn't post the pic because it was the same exact pic that *bella *had posted many many pages ago

*bella- *I think *baby *got them from Shoe In....which means we didn't get a phone call :cry:


----------



## batwoodfan

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batwood- *sorry, I didn't post the pic because it was the same exact pic that *bella *had posted many many pages ago


 
No biggie!  As soon as I saw the re-posted pic I figured that was the reason!  Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Really? What the heck, we were the first to call Shoe In (and subsequently posted the intel here) as I found out the day the received the look book!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babyontheway said:


> Hi Dez- Shoe In is supposed to have them this week- my SA texted me with the info.


 
*bella- *yup Shoe In...


----------



## batwoodfan

Oh dear!  Looks like Shoe In has some explaining to do!  I have my name on a couple pre-order waitlists out there... I guess I will be doing some follow-up calls again now that I am full-on paranoid that they are going to forget me!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

That is irritating.... at least we have a back up plan! A few of them...


----------



## batwoodfan

Irritating is right - half the time, WE are the ones to alert our SAs what their stores will be receiving before they even know it and then we don't get calls or updates on said inventory???


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I just better get a pair from some where!


----------



## BellaShoes

We will sister! We have our bases covered... that is why we did it!


----------



## babyontheway

Hey Ladies- I am sorry if I started a riot  The shoe Inn Sa just said she expected them last week, but obviously that didn't happen.  You ladies were the ones who posted the intel way back, so thank you.... My SA actually did a special order for me since the size that I needed was already taken (by I presume one of the other PF'r).  Maybe my SA was just trying to keep me in the loop since she knows I want them so bad  I am sure others will get them the same time I do, or sooner, since I am on the east coast.  
*


BellaShoes said:



babyontheway, where did you find the RG Zenith? Have they been received by the shop or still on order?
		
Click to expand...

*


BellaShoes said:


> *batwood*, I have the picture that NAP sent me and that is precisely why I am so confused as to WHAT they are getting exactly... the writing on the photo is FROM NAP! 120MM Maniac with Ankle strap....





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *batwood- *sorry, I didn't post the pic because it was the same exact pic that *bella *had posted many many pages ago
> 
> *bella- I think baby got them from Shoe In....which means we didn't get a phone call :cry:*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *baby! *


----------



## babyontheway

I feel awful


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thanks *baby! *


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Baby! I am on the list at NAP, Footcandy and Shoe In.. Pre-Ordered at Saks.. I think I'm covered as well as 3 other size 39's who hopefully have the spot behind mr on the waitlists!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

babyontheway said:


> I feel awful


 
don't feel bad at all!!! the longer these take the better! my wallet is having a heart attack!


----------



## BellaShoes

Don't feel bad!!! We are just anxiously awaiting word from .... Anyone! lol


----------



## AmyNJacob

I tried to get some information from Saks on their live chat.  The online SA told me that they are no longer taking pre-orders for the RG Maniacs, and they are expecting the designer to release the shoes on 03/19.  Not much info she gave me, but she did say my order did still stand, so hopefully they will be coming in soon!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Dez and Bella... I am super excited for them to come in too! but good point, if they don't come in right away, my credit card gets a much needed break.  I cancelled my pre order at Saks and Nordies for the RG maniac, so shoe Inn is my only hope


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> don't feel bad at all!!! the longer these take the better! my wallet is having a heart attack!





BellaShoes said:


> Don't feel bad!!! We are just anxiously awaiting word from .... Anyone! lol


----------



## batwoodfan

I am surprised that the "Kendall" is still available at Yoox!  If you ask me, this is the same material and color as the Rose Gold we are all waiting so patiently for!  Don't you think?  If you are a 7.5, 8 or 8.5 you can get your RG fix right now (and take advantage of scoring a HTF BA style)!

I am attaching the "Kendall" pic with some VB BA RG pics for comparison...

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIA...3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44270930WG/sts/sr_women80


----------



## BellaShoes

Amy, that is more than I got from Saks live.. thanks!!!

Footcandy said their order is stuck in customs...


----------



## Windelynn

Rose Gold is slowly sounding like a myth....


----------



## yazziestarr

lol windelynn I was thinking the same thing.

But hopefully it will be raining rose gold up in here soon!


----------



## jeshika

i know this is kind of random, but i was bored and i decided to walk around the house in my dramas. o my how i love these shoes!  they don't feel like 140mms at all!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> i know this is kind of random, but i was bored and i decided to walk around the house in my dramas. o my how i love these shoes!  they don't feel like 140mms at all!!!!


 
So jealous!  I'm feeling very dramatic about the "Drama" after I missed out on them on the 'bay!  Love those on you!


----------



## Windelynn

i went to THE ROOM yesterday and they had the Dante in black patent..for 835 dollars. They are insane. PLEASE GO ON SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## may3545

I received an email from Saks saying that the shoes should ship no later than March 20. So it's *hopefully* here soon! I'll be on vacation till the 20th, so I'm glad it's sent to my work address. I want my rose gold!!!


----------



## Windelynn

martina in red just showed up on the bay, size 9
http://cgi.ebay.ca/695-Brian-Atwood...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3365c831c5#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## BellaShoes

May!!! I got the same email today;
*We have had an unforeseen delay in receiving the product you ordered. *We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> So jealous!  I'm feeling very dramatic about the "Drama" after I missed out on them on the 'bay!  Love those on you!



awww, i'm so sorry *bat*! i didn't mean to make u feel bad. 

will keep an eye out for you for something in "our size"


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> awww, i'm so sorry *bat*! i didn't mean to make u feel bad.
> 
> will keep an eye out for you for something in "our size"


 
No need to worry *Jeshika*!  Wear your Dramas in good health - they look amazing on you!  One day I WILL find a pair!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Windelynn said:


> martina in red just showed up on the bay, size 9
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/695-Brian-Atwood...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3365c831c5#ht_500wt_1156


 

Oh *bella *these have your name written all over them....


----------



## michellejy

^ They're beautiful but I hate when sellers only use stock photos.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Oh *bella *these have your name written all over them....



I think I may from Saks but not from the seller on the Bay... it freaks me out that they are stock photos and, why not return them for full price if it was a wrong size, etc?

Fishy?


----------



## michellejy

I can see not being able to return to a store if the shoes were scuffed from trying them on or something since a lot of stores are getting more strict... or even having an issue if you ordered them from another country and don't want to pay return shipping again. Only stock photos though is just too many red flags.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I think I may from Saks but not from the seller on the Bay... it freaks me out that they are stock photos and, why not return them for full price if it was a wrong size, etc?
> 
> Fishy?


 
this is true....


----------



## icecreamom

Got my Dante on Monday but I was too sick to post.. Just a quick pic, *Bella* thanks for introducing me to this beauty!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! They are so fabulous... *off to my closet to play with mine*


----------



## michellejy

I love the Dantes so much. I'm so happy to finally have them in my life.


----------



## lovechanel920

Emma Roberts


----------



## BellaShoes

Sigh... silver......


----------



## may3545

Another pic


----------



## BellaShoes

sooo pretty!


----------



## Windelynn

oh wow silver....gold, ugh!!!!!!! I NEED MORE BAs!


----------



## batwoodfan

Emma is so loyal to Brian Atwood! Nine times out of ten she wears BAs to red carpet events. Here she is from a while back in yellow-gold Maniacs!


----------



## batwoodfan

WOW!  Emma Roberts in Tan Leather "Byrdie" boots!  Amazing!


----------



## michellejy

Ooh, I love the silver


----------



## AmyNJacob

WOW! Love those silver shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*icecreamom- *congrats! hope you feel better! 

wow I love the tan birdie boots!


----------



## amusedcleo

Intermix now has grey patent Debra slingback with the chain heel (sorry not sure of the name) on sale for $500...all sizes available as well as the black satin t-strap peep toe (again not sure of the name) for $300


----------



## starrynite_87

How much are the Rose Gold Maniac pumps because they were $540 at Saks and $596 at Nordstrom.


----------



## BellaShoes

New at Intermix!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... totally off topic but I just received an email from DecadesTwo and they just received a shipment of Chanel bags and today you can use a coupon for an additional 20% - SPR20. There is one 2.55 reissue flap left and it's tweed but very pretty colors. Anyway, just an FYI ladies


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the Debra Chain pumps... fabulous! Why is intermix blowing out Spring styles?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I meant to post pics of these and got sick, but anyway, thanks to my awesome SA (who miraculously found these for $240 the other week... I nearly passed out! ), I finally own me some fab leopard Maniacs!!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Wow! Those are gorgeous! Fantastic price, too!


----------



## may3545

Awesome deal!

Saks rose gold update: estimated ship date delayed AGAIN to March 25. Gah, I want to wear them to a friend's wedding in April!


----------



## Windelynn

fieryfashionist- damn those are a great price!!!! You have an awesome SA!!! I wish I had such awesome deals.


----------



## michellejy

fieryfashionist said:


> I meant to post pics of these and got sick, but anyway, thanks to my awesome SA (who miraculously found these for $240 the other week... I nearly passed out! ), I finally own me some fab leopard Maniacs!!!



Beautiful shoes, and a fantastic price! Congrats.


----------



## BellaShoes

Me too *May*! Where are the rose golds!!!!!

This item is currently pre-ordered.  
We expect to ship no later than Mar 25, 2011.
You will not be charged until it ships to you.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*fiery- *I love them and such a great deal! congrats! 

I need Rose Gold


----------



## BellaShoes

Isn't this crazy? Where are these darn shoes!!!!!

I wonder if they underestimated the popularity and just cannot keep up with the demand? Atwood was not widely distributed until this year and now they are available online/ instore in Saks and NM not to mention many other smaller shops that are now carrying the line.


----------



## gloss_gal

Is that a 120?



BellaShoes said:


> New at Intermix!!!
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Intermix/DEBRA2ERIKA61446_013?&$detail$


----------



## lovechanel920

Emma Roberts


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Sonia* - Thanks so much! 

*may* - Thank you!  I hope the rose gold maniacs come in time for you to wear 'em to the wedding! 

*Windelynn* - I was shocked he managed to find them!   Sending sale vibes your way! 

*michellejy* - Thanks so much!! 

Thanks so much, *dezy*!! 

Yeah, this rose gold delay is NOT cool.  Got the Nordies e-mail sometime back that they were delayed til March 25th, hmm.  Looks like many stores underestimated the demand of this particular shoe!


----------



## boxermomof2

I think my rose gold maniacs from nordies is shipping tomorrow. I noticed they charged my Amex, so I checked my online order and it showing a ship date of March 11.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

boxermomof2 said:


> I think my rose gold maniacs from nordies is shipping tomorrow. I noticed they charged my Amex, so I checked my online order and it showing a ship date of March 11.


 
me tooooo!!!!!


----------



## grace7

boxermomof2 said:


> I think my rose gold maniacs from nordies is shipping tomorrow. I noticed they charged my Amex, so I checked my online order and it showing a ship date of March 11.



me three!!! i was just coming over here to post that my card was charged today and i think i got overnight shipping, too!


----------



## batwoodfan

Hmmmmm - I pre-ordered mine from Nordies as well during the first set of pre-orders and I haven't been charged yet. My online order status says "In Process" but the estimated ship date does still says 03/11/11. I wonder what the holdup is?


----------



## BellaShoes

SAKS!!!!!! Still no news, March 25th!


Congratulations Nordstrom ladies!! Looking forward to photos!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Hmmmmm - I pre-ordered mine from Nordies as well during the first set of pre-orders and I haven't been charged yet. My online order status says "In Process" but the estimated ship date does still says 03/11/11. I wonder what the holdup is?



I haven't been charged either. Maybe the 35.5s have not arrived yet? 

but i did get an email saying that my order was delayed though. :cry:


----------



## boxermomof2

I just received an email from Nordies stating my order has been delayed. What?!!! Why did they try to charge my credit card? I should note that it wasn't an actual charge, I saw it in "pending charges" of my Amex.


----------



## BellaShoes

OHHHHH  MYYYYYYYYYYYY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

What is up with the rose golds!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

ladies... would really appreciate some of your BA expertise! I just bought a pair of BA python booties  and I *think* they may be the Didier but I'm not sure... Clearly they're not 140mm but the shape reminds me of the leopard booties JLo was wearing. The name doesn't really matter to me either way but I was just curious. Plus, I'm trying to learn your BA language  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Windelynn

schnauzer those are soo cool...love the python.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thank you Windelynn! Also, FieryFashionista - I missed out on your photos earlier but those are BEAUTIFUL! I've been on the lookout for a pair of leopard pumps and those are just about perfect - especially the price


----------



## BellaShoes

I believe they are a version of the didier Schaunzer. Those very shoes have been discussed here for some time as they have been on eBay for so long! I'm looking forward to seeing real life pics of them. I am interested in seeing how lavender they really are.. They look beautiful and what a great deal too!


----------



## natassha68

jelly, I was waitlisted for those for forever and never could get them .....They are truly ah-mazing !!!, congrats !!  xxxxxxxx



fieryfashionist said:


> I meant to post pics of these and got sick, but anyway, thanks to my awesome SA (who miraculously found these for $240 the other week... I nearly passed out! ), I finally own me some fab leopard Maniacs!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*SchnauzerCrazy* those are the "Chapman" boot - Congrats- they are lovely!  *Fiery* Congrats on the leopard Maniacs!  IMO Mr. Atwood does the BEST leopard print in pony hair.  My leopard "Trixy" heels were my first ever BAs and are still a favorite!

Now... if only those dang RG Maniacs would ship from Nordies...


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy- I love those. I am a sucker for the exotics anyway. i can't wait to see some modeling pics.


----------



## lkrp123

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ladies... would really appreciate some of your BA expertise! I just bought a pair of BA python booties  and I *think* they may be the Didier but I'm not sure... Clearly they're not 140mm but the shape reminds me of the leopard booties JLo was wearing. The name doesn't really matter to me either way but I was just curious. Plus, I'm trying to learn your BA language  Thanks in advance!





I can't WAIT to see them in person (via your pictures ) * SC*!!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats *fiery *on your super deal! They are beautiful! *Schnauzer* your python boots are ah-mazing!!!

Anyone have any intel on the cork sling back Deborahs? I really want these for the s/s.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thank you ladies - I still have no clue what to wear them with but I'll do my best to come up with something for the "shoot." Any advice on what to pair with them? I'm a little hesitant to wear them with just a skirt or a dress or something short because booties tend to make my legs look chopped off but I'm also thinking leggings may not look too hot with them... 

I actually got an email today saying they shipped this morning so, fingers crossed, I'll have them next week


----------



## BellaShoes

Any Rose Gold news ladies??


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Any Rose Gold news ladies??



Just thinking the same thing!


----------



## BellaShoes

*ROSE GOLD UPDATE!!!!!!*

Straight from Brian Atwood himself...... VIA TWITTER!!!!

*I asked: *
_Hello! Would u be able to share updates on the Rose Gold Maniac delay? We keep recieving delay notices with no end in sight _

*Brian replied:*
_@loveinhershoes .....2 wks_

And so it is, literally, from the mouth of babes..... 2 weeks ladies.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hey! I am shoe twins with JLO!!!

Python Leopard Fiona!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> *ROSE GOLD UPDATE!!!!!!*
> 
> Straight from Brian Atwood himself...... VIA TWITTER!!!!
> 
> *I asked: *
> _Hello! Would u be able to share updates on the Rose Gold Maniac delay? We keep recieving delay notices with no end in sight _
> 
> *Brian replied:*
> _@loveinhershoes .....2 wks_
> 
> And so it is, literally, from the mouth of babes..... 2 weeks ladies.


----------



## BellaShoes

You cannot get a more direct update than straight from the designer, right? 

On a side note, could you imagine Msr Louboutin ever replying to an inquiry? Brian Atwood is very humble...


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> You cannot get a more direct update than straight from the designer, right?
> 
> On a side note, could you imagine Msr Louboutin ever replying to an inquiry? Brian Atwood is very humble...



Nope! I can't wait to see some pictures!! I just know they are going to be FABULOUS. I LOVE LOVE LOVE rose gold!!!

No way!! BA is amazingly accessible - I can't believe how fast he replies and that he actually even replies! 

It's part of the reason for the switch - right 

_I'm holding out...trying to not buy anything before the summer!_


----------



## BellaShoes

Why never my size!!!!! 

*Brian Atwood Maniac in Leopard Pony Hair 120mm Size 37* $399 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...00&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_753wt_1141


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!

Someone get these!

*Brian Atwood Fiona in LEOPARD PYTHON*! Size 37 $549 start
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...53&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## BellaShoes

Super cute *Silver leather Starlet* Size 37 $199 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...22&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_1347wt_907


----------



## BellaShoes

Dear heavens! Size 37.5 *Black Patent Maniac* (small nick in heel) for $392 OBO!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-pa...men_s_Shoes&hash=item415790f166#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## BellaShoes

Now I am just getting irritated... what's up with all the 37-37.5?!

*Wine Suede Maniac 120mm $299 BIN* Size 37!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Brian-Atwo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5adf777896#ht_5491wt_1063


----------



## lkrp123

where's the love for us 39-40 girls?????????


----------



## BellaShoes

Apparently, there is none. :cry: I will just be sitting in the corner.. with apparently my  huge feet.


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Apparently, there is none. :cry: I will just be sitting in the corner.. with apparently my  huge feet.









 huge feet!

I  those leopard python....


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, speaking of leopard python Fionas... mine are small for me but I had to have them


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Apparently, there is none. :cry: I will just be sitting in the corner.. with apparently my huge feet.


 
Nobody puts *Bella *in the corner!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots: OMG! I LOOOOOOOOOVE Dirty Dancing!


(btw, my grammar looks lousy out of context! The question was _where is the love_? I answered, _there is none_.)

*Dezy*, are you and those crazy sexy Batiks home? I love those shoes!


----------



## lkrp123

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Nobody puts *Bella *in the corner!!!!





BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: OMG! I LOOOOOOOOOVE Dirty Dancing!
> 
> 
> (btw, my grammar looks lousy out of context! The question was _where is the love_? I answered, _there is none_.)
> 
> *Dezy*, are you and those crazy sexy Batiks home? I love those shoes!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: OMG! I LOOOOOOOOOVE Dirty Dancing!
> 
> 
> (btw, my grammar looks lousy out of context! The question was _where is the love_? I answered, _there is none_.)
> 
> *Dezy*, are you and those crazy sexy Batiks home? I love those shoes!


 

yes dear I am. going to post pics in my outfit thread now!


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## jeshika

Fabulous shoes from a fabulous seller! Watermark Suede PUMP Sz 39 for $299.99! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Wa...28103?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3365f8ace7


----------



## Windelynn

wheres all the 38 sizes!?!!??! ARGH!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

some 38.5s would be fabulous too!


----------



## lovechanel920

Zoe Saldana in Fiona


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I wonder when the spring collection will be on his site....I thought it would be up by now.


----------



## michellejy

I love the leopard Fiona. They are the same as the Dante but without the mesh, correct?


----------



## BellaShoes

What the?!?! The Leopard Python Fiona's are from a past collection and now they are popping up on all the celebrities!

Yes, *Michelle*, same shoe as Dante sans fishnet! I am very so stubborn, I am hanging onto my 38.5 until I find a 39/39.5.. I refuse to be without!!!!


----------



## michellejy

I'd read some bad reviews about the Fiona on Saks or NM so I wasn't sure if they were the same shoe. I absolutely love my Dantes. They are so comfortable. 

My Harrisons on the other hand... let's just say, we are still working on our relationship. Like many women, I am convinced they can be changed to make this relationship work.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> let's just say, we are still working on our relationship. Like many women, I am convinced they can be changed to make this relationship work.



 How true! Have you tried getting them stretched? 

... In other news, the python booties arrived today and the bottom of the box was squished. I thought, "no big deal" but when I opened it, the booties had been terribly packed. Basically, the seller wrapped tissue paper (like, two sheets thick) around each shoe, shoved them into an otherwise empty box, and let them rattle their way to my house. No dust bag or anything. And one of the shoes didn't even have tissue paper inside of it so there are now creases and folds in the shoe were it was squished and has warped. Plus, they were listed as "new" and the eBay ad had pictures of the soles which looked very clean. Upon closer inspection, I think these shoes are not new and have been worn (the creasing around the ankle and there is obvious wear on the heel tip) - I think the seller has just somehow reworked the sole to remove signs of wear. I don't mind pre-owned shoes in good condition but don't lie about it. Nor would I ever pack anything like that, with complete disregard for the shoes. Not happy


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> How true! Have you tried getting them stretched?



It's actually the pitch of them, I think. I have other 140 shoes that I don't have a problem with, but I've put these on a couple of times and ended up with a cramp in the top of my foot. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... In other news, the python booties arrived today and the bottom of the box was squished. I thought, "no big deal" but when I opened it, the booties had been terribly packed. Basically, the seller wrapped tissue paper (like, two sheets thick) around each shoe, shoved them into an otherwise empty box, and let them rattle their way to my house. No dust bag or anything. And one of the shoes didn't even have tissue paper inside of it so there are now creases and folds in the shoe were it was squished and has warped. Plus, they were listed as "new" and the eBay ad had pictures of the soles which looked very clean. Upon closer inspection, I think these shoes are not new and have been worn (the creasing around the ankle and there is obvious wear on the heel tip) - I think the seller has just somehow reworked the sole to remove signs of wear. I don't mind pre-owned shoes in good condition but don't lie about it. Nor would I ever pack anything like that, with complete disregard for the shoes. Not happy



It amazes me what people will do to save a few cents on shipping. I pack everything in so much tissue paper and bubble wrap that the buyer has to practically do an archeological dig just to find what they bought. 

So are you going to complain to the seller?


----------



## yazziestarr

For all my rose gold ladies...from the bergdorf blog
http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/shoe-book-spring-2011
i love this pic!





Brian Atwood
Rose gold metallic leather Maniac platform pump, *51/2&#8243; heel, in sizes 5-12. Also available in black or nude patent leather. $595*. Italy.
Second Floor, 212 872 2750

woohoo 140s!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> It's actually the pitch of them, I think. I have other 140 shoes that I don't have a problem with, but I've put these on a couple of times and ended up with a cramp in the top of my foot.
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me what people will do to save a few cents on shipping. I pack everything in so much tissue paper and bubble wrap that the buyer has to practically do an archeological dig just to find what they bought.
> 
> So are you going to complain to the seller?




I spoke to her - she actually called me and is a very nice lady in the end. This packing wasn't perfect but she was so thorough, I'm pretty sure I'll buy from her again. And make sure to ask to pack it better


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I come off as such a complainer but like 99.9% of everything I buy is fantastic. I don't know why I only seem to share the bad parts


----------



## lkrp123

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> How true! Have you tried getting them stretched?
> 
> ... In other news, the python booties arrived today and the bottom of the box was squished. I thought, "no big deal" but when I opened it, the booties had been terribly packed. Basically, the seller wrapped tissue paper (like, two sheets thick) around each shoe, shoved them into an otherwise empty box, and let them rattle their way to my house. No dust bag or anything. And one of the shoes didn't even have tissue paper inside of it so there are now creases and folds in the shoe were it was squished and has warped. Plus, they were listed as "new" and the eBay ad had pictures of the soles which looked very clean. Upon closer inspection, I think these shoes are not new and have been worn (the creasing around the ankle and there is obvious wear on the heel tip) - I think the seller has just somehow reworked the sole to remove signs of wear. I don't mind pre-owned shoes in good condition but don't lie about it. Nor would I ever pack anything like that, with complete disregard for the shoes. Not happy



I don't like poor packaging either....but do you have pictures!!!! 

How do they fit? 



yazziestarr said:


> For all my rose gold ladies...from the bergdorf blog
> http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/shoe-book-spring-2011
> i love this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood
> Rose gold metallic leather Maniac platform pump, *51/2&#8243; heel, in sizes 5-12. Also available in black or nude patent leather. $595*. Italy.
> Second Floor, 212 872 2750
> 
> woohoo 140s!



ROSE GOLD!!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I actually have not tried them on -- they look worn to me (judge for yourself) although she was adamant that they were new and not worn and that any shoe specialist would tell me that. 

It was difficult to photograph the warping although it's really obvious to the naked eye but here it is:










































Neither of us wanted to argue or make a big deal out of it and so I agreed to return them because that's what she preferred. I didn't want to put them on and allow for the opportunity down the road of anyone saying I've worn them and that's why they're as they are (I think it was beaten into me in law school to always think "what's the worst that can happen?").

I really like them - I think they're really sexy boots - and I would've kept them had she not taken it so personally when I mentioned the folding and warping (and heel wear) can't be due solely to the faulty packaging. I have no problem with gently used shoes and I wasn't asking for a discount or anything. I understand that it's her business and livelihood and would also be upset if I was accused of something that was untrue so I think I understand why she took it personally when I said they look worn to me... but I can't help that they do. I just want to stress that although she was quite worked up at the beginning, we handled it like adults and the conversation ended on a positive note so I would buy from her again if (when) I find something I liked. And I'm definitely not discouraging anyone from working with her in the future -- I think it's nice when a seller is so confident in the product they're selling they'll stand behind it (and argue over it). And the shipping was super fast - I received them this afternoon and ordered on Saturday I think.


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> For all my rose gold ladies...from the bergdorf blog
> http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/womens-style/shoe-book-spring-2011
> i love this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood
> Rose gold metallic leather Maniac platform pump, *51/2&#8243; heel, in sizes 5-12. Also available in black or nude patent leather. $595*. Italy.
> Second Floor, 212 872 2750
> 
> woohoo 140s!



WHAT WHAT WHAT!!!! OMG, are they there?!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are lovely schnauzer... if you feel she cheated you, you can file a claim.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> They are lovely schnauzer... if you feel she cheated you, you can file a claim.



No, I don't think she cheated me (I think she may truly believe they're unworn but they look very obviously worn to me) and I don't want to cause her trouble by filing a claim - we decided to do this amicably. It's too bad though - I really liked them. 

Good luck with the Rose Golds - I'm very excited for you to finally receive them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

The good thing is they may have not been worn but rather tried on multiple times and found at an outlet such as NM last call, Nordies Rack etc...


----------



## sabrunka

Sooo, I got a job at Harrod's (yay!) and they didn't have BA's a few weeks ago.. And I went to the shoe department recently and I saw a BA display! I got SO happy  I got to try on maniacs for the first time and they are BEAUTIFUL... So tempting, especially with a discount ahhhh bad bad bad.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> What the?!?! The Leopard Python Fiona's are from a past collection and now they are popping up on all the celebrities!
> 
> Yes, *Michelle*, same shoe as Dante sans fishnet! I am very so stubborn, I am hanging onto my 38.5 until I find a 39/39.5.. I refuse to be without!!!!


 
You know where to send the 38.5s when you find the 39/39.5


----------



## Xiaos

Hi ladies! 

I just recently got my pre-ordered nude Maniacs and LOVE the way they look.  

However, was wondering if anyone has had problems with the little elastic band in the heel of the shoe? For one, some of the three rows of elastic are broken (not sure if that is supposed to be the case?). Also, they really hurt the back of my heels.  I don't think the shoes are too small for me b/c despite the heel irritation, they actually slip a little when I walk...

thanks!!


----------



## NANI1972

sabrunka said:


> Sooo, I got a job at Harrod's (yay!) and they didn't have BA's a few weeks ago.. And I went to the shoe department recently and I saw a BA display! I got SO happy  I got to try on maniacs for the first time and they are BEAUTIFUL... So tempting, especially with a discount ahhhh bad bad bad.


 

OH, what BAs do they have?!


----------



## gloss_gal

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> You know where to send the 38.5s when you find the 39/39.5


 
Agree with Bella.  Where are all the Fiona's coming from.  Seems like they just came in.


----------



## lkrp123

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I actually have not tried them on -- they look worn to me (judge for yourself) although she was adamant that they were new and not worn and that any shoe specialist would tell me that.
> 
> It was difficult to photograph the warping although it's really obvious to the naked eye but here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of us wanted to argue or make a big deal out of it and so I agreed to return them because that's what she preferred. I didn't want to put them on and allow for the opportunity down the road of anyone saying I've worn them and that's why they're as they are (I think it was beaten into me in law school to always think "what's the worst that can happen?").
> 
> I really like them - I think they're really sexy boots - and I would've kept them had she not taken it so personally when I mentioned the folding and warping (and heel wear) can't be due solely to the faulty packaging. I have no problem with gently used shoes and I wasn't asking for a discount or anything. I understand that it's her business and livelihood and would also be upset if I was accused of something that was untrue so I think I understand why she took it personally when I said they look worn to me... but I can't help that they do. I just want to stress that although she was quite worked up at the beginning, we handled it like adults and the conversation ended on a positive note so I would buy from her again if (when) I find something I liked. And I'm definitely not discouraging anyone from working with her in the future -- I think it's nice when a seller is so confident in the product they're selling they'll stand behind it (and argue over it). And the shipping was super fast - I received them this afternoon and ordered on Saturday I think.



awww...that's too bad. I do like them though!!! 



sabrunka said:


> Sooo, I got a job at Harrod's (yay!) and they didn't have BA's a few weeks ago.. And I went to the shoe department recently and I saw a BA display! I got SO happy I got to try on maniacs for the first time and they are BEAUTIFUL... So tempting, especially with a discount ahhhh bad bad bad.



whaaaaa!!!! what BAs??


----------



## sabrunka

Oh gosh there were quite a few... All I could remember were patent black, patent nude and patent red maniacs, also some lilac coloured ones with strassed up heels and big flowers at the ankle... There were a few more but I forgot!


----------



## lovechanel920

I think I saw leather nudish Maniac's in the Intermix windows..


----------



## Windelynn

They finally arrived in the mail...introducing Brian Atwood Pixie in a spectacular speckled metallic cracked pink/purple!!!! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn: Those are awsome! Did you get them off the bay? Can you post some modeling pics of the front? They look great on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> They finally arrived in the mail...introducing Brian Atwood Pixie in a spectacular speckled metallic cracked pink/purple!!!! Thanks for letting me share!!



Those are gorgeous!  

You ladies and your amazing shoes are making my Amex happy and my bank account less so


----------



## couturequeen

Windelynn said:


> They finally arrived in the mail...introducing Brian Atwood Pixie in a spectacular speckled metallic cracked pink/purple!!!!



They look fab on your feet - as if they were custom made. Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn, the pixie are SO FUN!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Windelynn: Those are awsome! Did you get them off the bay? Can you post some modeling pics of the front? They look great on you!



I thought the same thing... they look familiar!


----------



## BellaShoes

So what's the latest on the RG from Nordies ladies? Those that were charged... have you received shipping info?


----------



## BellaShoes

WHOOOOOOOOAAAAAAA! Anyone been to NM.com today? They changed their site!


----------



## lkrp123

Windelynn said:


> They finally arrived in the mail...introducing Brian Atwood Pixie in a spectacular speckled metallic cracked pink/purple!!!! Thanks for letting me share!!





They look GREAT!!!!


----------



## michellejy

Windelynn- Those Pixies are gorgeous!


----------



## Windelynn

thanks ladies! They are indeed from the bay!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Intrdoucing a glimpse into Brian Atwood Fall 2011*


----------



## BellaShoes




----------



## BellaShoes

These are fab!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

OH MY GOODNESS!!! I  love the stud booties and the grey blue color combo and these


----------



## yazziestarr

Sorry ladies I know I posted the RG pic from the BG blog but I didn't actually know if they were in. I just assumed since they gave the number to call they were in but I'm to afraid to call cause my will power is weak and I know I wont be able to get off the phone with out the black and or nude maniac 140s so better for me to not tempt myself. I need to be good right now  I really like the pic of the shoes.

In the meantime. I wore my black Dantes our for Birthday sushi with my bff and her hubs Friday. outfit with tweed Chanel bag:




so looking at it now maybe the tweed and stripey shirt don't go to well but I really wanted to wear the bag. it was the first outing for both the bag and shoes and I got the bag so long ago!
bag and shoe shot:


----------



## michellejy

yazziestarr said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! I  love the stud booties and the grey blue color combo and these



This was the one I liked too.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> Sorry ladies I know I posted the RG pic from the BG blog but I didn't actually know if they were in. I just assumed since they gave the number to call they were in but I'm to afraid to call cause my will power is weak and I know I wont be able to get off the phone with out the black and or nude maniac 140s so better for me to not tempt myself. I need to be good right now  I really like the pic of the shoes.
> 
> In the meantime. I wore my black Dantes our for Birthday sushi with my bff and her hubs Friday. outfit with tweed Chanel bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so looking at it now maybe the tweed and stripey shirt don't go to well but I really wanted to wear the bag. it was the first outing for both the bag and shoes and I got the bag so long ago!
> bag and shoe shot:



I can't see the photos. Is it just my mac?


----------



## yazziestarr

oh I don't know schnauzer maybe... I can see them on mine. I was having trouble uploading, it kept putting same pic up even thought I copy and pasted the other link, but they are there now.


----------



## jeshika

Love them on you, *W*!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Schnauzer * I'm sorry the boots didn't work out. I see what you mean with the heel tap and the creasing. 

*Sabrunka *congrats on the job at Harrods!

*windelynn *the pixied are so fun! I like the crackliness. whats the shoe next to them in your last pic? I like those too!

(hehe sorry ladies i don't know where I left off so I just went back a couple pages)


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I can't see the photos. Is it just my mac?



I can't see Yazzie's photos either, and I'm not on a mac.


----------



## Windelynn

yazziestarr said:


> *Schnauzer * I'm sorry the boots didn't work out. I see what you mean with the heel tap and the creasing.
> 
> *Sabrunka *congrats on the job at Harrods!
> 
> *windelynn *the pixied are so fun! I like the crackliness. whats the shoe next to them in your last pic? I like those too!
> 
> (hehe sorry ladies i don't know where I left off so I just went back a couple pages)



Yazzie they are the Nicholas Kirkwood Burma form s/s 2010 collection


----------



## yazziestarr

I dont know whats going on with my pics...ill try uploading again.



Windelynn said:


> Yazzie they are the Nicholas Kirkwood Burma form s/s 2010 collection


I thought they were kirkwoods


----------



## yazziestarr

Lets try this again

outfit pic:





bag/shoe pic:





did it work?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> Lets try this again
> 
> outfit pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag/shoe pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it work?



I see them - beautiful! Love the bag!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *Schnauzer*!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> so looking at it now maybe the tweed and stripey shirt don't go to well but I really wanted to wear the bag. it was the first outing for both the bag and shoes and I got the bag so long ago!
> bag and shoe shot:



... Maybe it's just me - I'm not a huge fan of matchy-matchy anyway - but I like the entire look. I honestly think you looked fabulous!


----------



## yazziestarr

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Maybe it's just me - I'm not a huge fan of matchy-matchy anyway - but I like the entire look. I honestly think you looked fabulous!


:kiss:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Not at all, it is actually quite cute on! I tried to make the 38.5 at Nordies Rack work as they were only $229!



Guess who took your advice? Me! 

...$229 would've been an amazing price but I ended up buying a pair for $300 plus shipping on eBay. I wanted another pair of boots --- especially after the snafu with the lilac pythons which I REALLY wanted. The two pairs are completely different of course but I think the military buckle (Niki, right?) are a lot more versatile than the pythons so I hope they comfort me in my grief


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> I only have one GZ, but I want more.
> 
> When they get here, I'll have to share the Miu Mius I bought as a Drama substitute.



Want Miu Miu pictures  There is a pair of leopard Miu Miu's on eBay right now that I'm desperately trying not to buy. Let me live vicariously through you please


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## lkrp123

yazziestarr said:


> Lets try this again
> 
> outfit pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag/shoe pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it work?



*Yazzie*, you look AMAZING!!!!

I love love love the entire look!


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfect *Yazzie*!!! Love the pairing!

*SCrazy*... congrats on the Niki.. hope to see pics soon!

Any news on the RG from the Nordstrom Ladies?!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yazzie- *you look fab! 

*bella- *I spoke to customer service and they are pushed to the 25th. BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brian Atwood Vixen - NEW - for $244 ... except they're size 37


----------



## michellejy

yazziestarr said:


> Lets try this again
> 
> outfit pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag/shoe pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it work?



Ooh, I love it. Thanks for reposting. I needed the eye candy. 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Want Miu Miu pictures  There is a pair of leopard Miu Miu's on eBay right now that I'm desperately trying not to buy. Let me live vicariously through you please



 You should get them. Miu Miu makes really comfortable heels.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *lkrp*, *Bella*, *dezy*, and *michellejy * 
 to all!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> You should get them. Miu Miu makes really comfortable heels.



You're so bad!  If only they were about $200 cheaper... and pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Nude/Tan Nappa Leather Maniac 120mm pumps are available for $575 NOW at Intermix! 

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...tan+leather+platform+pumps.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Those look Nude rather than the tan intermix claims... gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay... seriously... if I see one more celebrity wearing the shoes we all have been waiting on for AGES.... I might lose it...


----------



## BellaShoes

She looks like she is mocking us....


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> She looks like she is mocking us....



YEAH! looks like she's saying, "HA-HA"


----------



## batwoodfan

^ No kidding!  When I first saw them I assumed they were the metallic Maniacs from Fall 09 and then I saw a glimpse of the insole from a different pic and they are the pale nude insole from current BA productions (not the black insole of the 09 metallics).  I was like GEEZ another RG on a celeb!  These celebs who previously had NO idea about RG BAs are getting to wear these gorgeous shoes and us "regular folk" who are PATIENTLY waiting for pre-orders and call-backs from SAs have to sit and watch!!!  Ok, now I'm done venting!  Sorry!


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone see what I see.... aside from Kate Hudsons fabulous Alexander Mcqueen Studded Britannia clutch... she is wearing the Brian Atwood Watermark Peep toes!!! 






Love this entire look!


----------



## BellaShoes

And another pic!







My goodness she has great legs!


----------



## batwoodfan

^ LOVE this style of the "Wagner" pump! I JUST saw these on the 'bay!  Super-rare, discontinued style in an oh-so-covetable 140mm heel height (Mr. Atwood calls it "red carpet height").  If they were my size I would be prepping for a bidding war!  Kate is such a great BA model! Then again, it's hard NOT to look good in these shoes!


----------



## chloegirl

Hi ladies!  I've been following this thread on a regular basis and have been going through the anticipation of the arrival of the RG Maniacs along with the rest of you. I got shipping confirmation from Nordstrom Chicago that they have been shipped and will arrive tomorrow.  I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## batwoodfan

Rose Gold Maniacs in 120mm heel just arrived at NAP- and the also received they ultra-limited edition "Aurora" sandal (each pair is signed by Mr. Atwood himself)!


----------



## NANI1972

Rose Gold Maniacs are gorgeous! But I want Debra corks!!! Anyone? Anyone.......


----------



## yazziestarr

oh yes debra corks would be great! I'll join looking for info. I have not seen or heard them anywhere except that one pic on here I think you posted Nani.


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Rose Gold Maniacs in 120mm heel just arrived at NAP- and the also received they ultra-limited edition "Aurora" sandal (each pair is signed by Mr. Atwood himself)!



LOVE those Auroras! would be so pretty for a wedding. The signature even looks amazing!

and the rose gold!!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

this is sooo bad, seeing all the pics of rose golds...i am buying everything but the rose golds in hopes that they will show at  holts !!


----------



## billbill

Hi ladies. I got a question. Saw a pair of brian atwood heels, it looks like Drama, black suede with red patent heels, but with an ankle strap. Do you know what the name is? I know it's from some season back.

Also, it's 1 size bigger than my normal shoes, I'm struggling on whether get it or not.

Thanks


----------



## lkrp123

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...?addFilter=Designers&filterValue=brian atwood

Matches has some BAs on sale!


----------



## batwoodfan

lkrp123 said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/c...?addFilter=Designers&filterValue=brian atwood
> 
> Matches has some BAs on sale!


 
AMAZING and rare selection of BAs - too bad none are my size :cry:


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> AMAZING and rare selection of BAs - too bad none are my size :cry:



I know!!


Pretty decent prices too....


----------



## batwoodfan

billbill said:


> Hi ladies. I got a question. Saw a pair of brian atwood heels, it looks like Drama, black suede with red patent heels, but with an ankle strap. Do you know what the name is? I know it's from some season back.
> 
> Also, it's 1 size bigger than my normal shoes, I'm struggling on whether get it or not.
> 
> Thanks


 
Sounds like the "Marion" pumps from Fall 2010!  Super-rare!!!  It was part of the collaboration that Brian did with Victoria Beckham for her runway show, I didn't even think it was produced for sale!  Where did you find it?!?!?!?  If it is a 140mm heel, it will run at least .5 small to size.  If it is one size larger than you normally wear it will really feel only .5 size larger (which is easily fixed with a pad).  I say BUY THEM IMMEDIATELY - you will probably NEVER come across them again!  Do you have any pictures???  I am attaching a picture of what I am thinking you are talking about based on your description, is this it?


----------



## lkrp123

batwoodfan said:


> Sounds like the "Marion" pumps from Fall 2010!  Super-rare!!!  It was part of the collaboration that Brian did with Victoria Beckham for her runway show, I didn't even think it was produced for sale!  Where did you find it?!?!?!?  If it is a 140mm heel, it will run at least .5 small to size.  If it is one size larger than you normally wear it will really feel only .5 size larger (which is easily fixed with a pad).  I say BUY THEM IMMEDIATELY - you will probably NEVER come across them again!  Do you have any pictures???  I am attaching a picture of what I am thinking you are talking about based on your description, is this it?


----------



## BellaShoes

Damn!! I recieved the NAP Maniac email too!!!!!! Why is Saks the last one!?!?!?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh dear, look what NAP UK recieved... Royal Blue Suede Felini


----------



## batwoodfan

^ Amazing!  Love those!  mytheresa.com has the purple, NAP UK has the blue, why no love for America?!?


----------



## BellaShoes

Nords Chicago (Michigan ave) has one 36 and one 36.5 RG Maniac in stock.....


----------



## batwoodfan

^ too bad they aren't 35.5 since they are 120mm   Still no word from BG on their BA arrivals!  I'm starting to think the BG SA I normally go through is either out of town or doesn't like commission...


----------



## BellaShoes

Forget it!  I called Nordstrom and they have sold out company wide with they exception of 1-36/1-36.5 in Chicago, NAP is almost sold out. Saks, Footcandy, BG and ShoeIn are all at a loss as to when they will come in and Shoe In is tetering on cancelling the order all together due to the delay... Atwood is now saying they won't ship for another two weeks!!!! TWO WEEKS! They are pissed as Spring shoes go on sale in June!

So I made an executive decision... I just bought my special ordered RG on NAP. They were $610 shipped (expedited 1-2 days) no sales tax... Saks would have been $540+ $53 tax + free shipping= $593.... for $17, I will buy from NAP today.... 

done and done.


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Forget it!  I called Nordstrom and they have sold out company wide with they exception of 1-36/1-36.5 in Chicago, NAP is almost sold out. Saks, Footcandy, BG and ShoeIn are all at a loss as to when they will come in and Shoe In is tetering on cancelling the order all together due to the delay... Atwood is now saying they won't ship for another two weeks!!!! TWO WEEKS! They are pissed as Spring shoes go on sale in June!
> 
> So I made an executive decision... I just bought my special ordered RG on NAP. They were $610 shipped (expedited 1-2 days) no sales tax... Saks would have been $540+ $53 tax + free shipping= $593.... for $17, I will buy from NAP today....
> 
> done and done.


 
Congrats on your decision *Bella* - I am still waiting for my Nordstrom pre-order to ship although I am truly waiting for BG... if BG comes through, I am cancelling/returning my Nordstrom BAs... cross your fingers!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Forget it!  I called Nordstrom and they have sold out company wide with they exception of 1-36/1-36.5 in Chicago, NAP is almost sold out. Saks, Footcandy, BG and ShoeIn are all at a loss as to when they will come in and Shoe In is tetering on cancelling the order all together due to the delay... Atwood is now saying they won't ship for another two weeks!!!! TWO WEEKS! They are pissed as Spring shoes go on sale in June!
> 
> So I made an executive decision... I just bought my special ordered RG on NAP. They were $610 shipped (expedited 1-2 days) no sales tax... Saks would have been $540+ $53 tax + free shipping= $593.... for $17, I will buy from NAP today....
> 
> done and done.


 
I just did the same thing


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sorry to butt in but can someone tell me what NAP stands for? I'm just curious. Thanks!!


----------



## lkrp123

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sorry to butt in but can someone tell me what NAP stands for? I'm just curious. Thanks!!



Net-a-Porter 

It's short for the website: http://www.net-a-porter.com/


----------



## yazziestarr

billbill said:


> Hi ladies. I got a question. Saw a pair of brian atwood heels, it looks like Drama, black suede with red patent heels, but with an ankle strap. Do you know what the name is? I know it's from some season back.
> 
> Also, it's 1 size bigger than my normal shoes, I'm struggling on whether get it or not.
> 
> Thanks





batwoodfan said:


> Sounds like the "Marion" pumps from Fall 2010!  Super-rare!!!  It was part of the collaboration that Brian did with Victoria Beckham for her runway show, I didn't even think it was produced for sale!  Where did you find it?!?!?!?  If it is a 140mm heel, it will run at least .5 small to size.  If it is one size larger than you normally wear it will really feel only .5 size larger (which is easily fixed with a pad).  I say BUY THEM IMMEDIATELY - you will probably NEVER come across them again!  Do you have any pictures???  I am attaching a picture of what I am thinking you are talking about based on your description, is this it?



OH MY YES *billbill* buy them now if you found them!  I cant believe it and I hope these are them!!! Lucky!


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> Forget it!  I called Nordstrom and they have sold out company wide with they exception of 1-36/1-36.5 in Chicago, NAP is almost sold out. Saks, Footcandy, BG and ShoeIn are all at a loss as to when they will come in and Shoe In is tetering on cancelling the order all together due to the delay... Atwood is now saying they won't ship for another two weeks!!!! TWO WEEKS! They are pissed as Spring shoes go on sale in June!
> 
> So I made an executive decision... I just bought my special ordered RG on NAP. They were $610 shipped (expedited 1-2 days) no sales tax... Saks would have been $540+ $53 tax + free shipping= $593.... for $17, I will buy from NAP today....
> 
> done and done.



special ordered?


Congrats everyone who's getting they're RG on!


----------



## GlamazingGrace

Hey all!

So as you can tell, I'm new.  And I haven't posted shoes yet. So I figured this was a fitting way to start off. My SA at the Nordies in Chicago was telling me all about the waiting list for the RG Maniacs. When I went up to the store last week there was only a size 40 pair there...





I just so happen to wear a size 40. 











My first pair of BA shoes and I love them!


----------



## yazziestarr

Gorgeous *GalmazingGrace*!


----------



## NANI1972

^*GASP* Our first Rose Gold modeling post!!! Congrats they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Glamazing *they are gorgeous! congrats! Can't wait for mine to arrive! 

*Yazzie- *what Bella meant by special order was that she was on the wait list with NAP customer service, so they essentially held them for her for 24 hours once they became available for purchase


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I just did the same thing



You know what they say.... fabulous minds.....


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Yazzie- *what Bella meant by special order was that she was on the wait list with NAP customer service, so they essentially held them for her for 24 hours once they became available for purchase



Which is really quite cool, you get any email from NAP saying your special order has arrived... you sign into NAP and they immediately pop up on your screen with 'buy now, save for later, delete' options.... fabulous option!!!

As you know, I took the buy now option....


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOT!!!!! We have RG modeling pics!!! Congrats on your fabulous new shoes *Grace*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

congratulations on the first RGs! I know the ladies here have been waiting for them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lkrp123 said:


> Net-a-Porter
> 
> It's short for the website: http://www.net-a-porter.com/



Thanks! I should've known that...! I was just cruising the website like an hour ago


----------



## GlamazingGrace

Thanks, ladies! I can't wait to see the modelings pics I know are to come soon.


----------



## randr21

BA sale items alert.

Saw the following at Intermix NYC on Fifth Avenue store.  I think they were 399?

*Size 37*








*Size 36.5*

Black Dantes (fishnet one)

*Size 35 or 35.5 (can't remember)*

Smokey Blue/Grey Debras






*These, but not sure what size*





*And finally, I think a pair of nude maniacs in a 10.5?*


----------



## BellaShoes

*Scrazy*.... aren't these the ones you just bought? Did you return them to the seller?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110663184727&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
Sorry they did not work out. Hopefully the seller made changes to the auction.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> *Scrazy*.... aren't these the ones you just bought? Did you return them to the seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110663184727&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> Sorry they did not work out. Hopefully the seller made changes to the auction.



Yeah - when I first mentioned they were squished and looked worn she took it really personally and insisted I return them because I "clearly wasn't 100% satisfied." I wasn't asking for a discount or anything - just telling her they were poorly packed and when USPS squished the box, the pythons got squished as well. But she'd gotten pretty worked up by that point so we agreed it would be best to wipe the slate, so to speak. So yeah, she has them back and she refunded me and I went out and bought the BA military buckle booties - the "Nikki" I think. But I'm still on a quest for the perfect leopard pump.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yet she still has them listed as 'BRAND SPANKING NEW'


----------



## BellaShoes

CUTE! Summer Cork Wedges... in a pink/purple color $239 Size 40
http://www.portero.com/brands/brian...atent-leather-peep-toe-cork-wedges-sz-40.html


----------



## lkrp123

GlamazingGrace said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So as you can tell, I'm new.  And I haven't posted shoes yet. So I figured this was a fitting way to start off. My SA at the Nordies in Chicago was telling me all about the waiting list for the RG Maniacs. When I went up to the store last week there was only a size 40 pair there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just so happen to wear a size 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of BA shoes and I love them!




You look GREAT in them!!!!!!!!!!!

lucky lucky you!

They just look so versatile - like they will go with everything you own!


----------



## lkrp123

randr21 said:


> BA sale items alert.
> 
> Saw the following at Intermix NYC on Fifth Avenue store.  I think they were 399?
> 
> *Size 37*
> 
> a.fashiocdn.com/images/entities/0/1/d/Y/t/0.365x365.jpg
> 
> 
> *Size 36.5*
> 
> Black Dantes (fishnet one)
> 
> *Size 35 or 35.5 (can't remember)*
> 
> Smokey Blue/Grey Debras
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/408041/brian-atwood-debra-slingback-pumps-profile.jpg
> 
> *These, but not sure what size*
> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/408767/brian-atwood-super-charged-ankle-boots-profile.jpg
> 
> *And finally, I think a pair of nude maniacs in a 10.5?*



nude maniacs!!


----------



## chloegirl

I can't believe it!  I received my RG Maniacs!  Chi-Town Nordstrom came through for me and I live in Los Angeles!  After a crappy day at work, this just made my day.  They are beyond gorgeous and I took a few pics with my iphone to share with you ladies.  It was worth the wait!


----------



## BellaShoes

Chloe, they are fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## billbill

batwoodfan said:


> Sounds like the "Marion" pumps from Fall 2010! Super-rare!!! It was part of the collaboration that Brian did with Victoria Beckham for her runway show, I didn't even think it was produced for sale! Where did you find it?!?!?!? If it is a 140mm heel, it will run at least .5 small to size. If it is one size larger than you normally wear it will really feel only .5 size larger (which is easily fixed with a pad). I say BUY THEM IMMEDIATELY - you will probably NEVER come across them again! Do you have any pictures??? I am attaching a picture of what I am thinking you are talking about based on your description, is this it?


 
wow, you're brilliant!!! yes, that's the exact one!!! 

140mm heel. I did try it on, I can walk on it and not feel that large, guess a sole pad can help (maybe the ankle strap does help). 

I saw it in a dept store sale here.. it's around half price if I recall correctly..

Oh, I better act fast then. Will post pics if I get it.


----------



## BellaShoes

That's crazy!! Such a rare shoe hanging out on a department store shelf? Once you get them, do share the name of the store!


----------



## billbill

yazziestarr said:


> OH MY YES *billbill* buy them now if you found them! I cant believe it and I hope these are them!!! Lucky!


 
OK, let's see.. Maybe I should just leave DH at home alone and get them before it's gone..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Rose Gold Maniacs are gorgeous! But I want Debra corks!!! Anyone? Anyone.......



sorry to go off topic but I came across these Louboutin corks and thought you may be interested... size 38, new


----------



## lkrp123

chloegirl said:


> I can't believe it!  I received my RG Maniacs!  Chi-Town Nordstrom came through for me and I live in Los Angeles!  After a crappy day at work, this just made my day.  They are beyond gorgeous and I took a few pics with my iphone to share with you ladies.  It was worth the wait!


----------



## yazziestarr

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Glamazing *they are gorgeous! congrats! Can't wait for mine to arrive!
> 
> *Yazzie- *what Bella meant by special order was that she was on the wait list with NAP customer service, so they essentially held them for her for 24 hours once they became available for purchase





BellaShoes said:


> Which is really quite cool, you get any email from NAP saying your special order has arrived... you sign into NAP and they immediately pop up on your screen with 'buy now, save for later, delete' options.... fabulous option!!!
> 
> As you know, I took the buy now option....


Thanks for the explanation ladies! I was all confused


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chloe *they are gorgeous congrats!


----------



## chloegirl

BellaShoes said:


> Chloe, they are fabulous!!!!!!!


Thanks!  *Bella*, you are the source of this BA madness!  You are definately my BA hero and when I grow up I wanna be just like you!


----------



## chloegirl

Going out for cocktails with a few friends so I decided to take an action shot.  Simple black shirt dress, Leopard Alexander McQueen skull scarf and my new shoes!  So fun going out in a brand new pair of gorgeous shoes!


----------



## GlamazingGrace

chloegirl said:


> I can't believe it!  I received my RG Maniacs!  Chi-Town Nordstrom came through for me and I live in Los Angeles!  After a crappy day at work, this just made my day.  They are beyond gorgeous and I took a few pics with my iphone to share with you ladies.  It was worth the wait!



Yay, score another point for the Chicago Nordies! They look great on you.


----------



## lovechanel920

Kyle Richards


----------



## BellaShoes

chloegirl said:


> Going out for cocktails with a few friends so I decided to take an action shot.  Simple black shirt dress, Leopard Alexander McQueen skull scarf and my new shoes!  So fun going out in a brand new pair of gorgeous shoes!



OMG!!! Our first tPF Rose Gold outing!!!!  What a splendid outfit, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Which is really quite cool, you get any email from NAP saying your special order has arrived... you sign into NAP and they immediately pop up on your screen with 'buy now, save for later, delete' options.... fabulous option!!!
> 
> As you know, I took the buy now option....



Bella, did you get 140mm?


----------



## BellaShoes

chloegirl said:


> Thanks!  *Bella*, you are the source of this BA madness!  You are definately my BA hero and when I grow up I wanna be just like you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Not sure who Kyle Richards is but love her purple DVF Fleutter dress too!


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sorry to go off topic but I came across these Louboutin corks and thought you may be interested... size 38, new



Not my size but thank you for the website!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

no worries. Just doing my part in passing along the savings 

... am on pins and needles... Found the PERFECT leopard pump - seller hasn't gotten back to me yet. WAAAAANT! Wish I could make people move at my speed rather than theirs


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh what did you find!!


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> sorry to go off topic but I came across these Louboutin corks and thought you may be interested... size 38, new


 

Thank you, but they would be a whole size too big for me.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

...and they're finally mine!  I bought a pair of Louboutin Leopard Miss Clichy pumps --- sooo excited!! They're exactly what I wanted, including the 140mm heel. And while I was waiting to hear back from the seller, I ended up with a pair of python Very Prive pumps from another tPFer on Bonanza. I seriously have to stop but they're all so beautiful


----------



## BellaShoes

Sounds like you bought Nerdy's python VP's... gorgeous.


----------



## BellaShoes

The lovely *natassha* just let me know... BG recieved the *nude maniac 140* today!!!!


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> The lovely *natassha* just let me know... BG recieved the *nude maniac 140* today!!!!




oh my... i didn't need to know that!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Nico size 39 BA's NIB - 169 w/ $189 BIN - from what I understand, that's a TPFer


----------



## BellaShoes

Good Morning all!!!!

*Scrazy*, those would make for a pretty work shoe... I am trying a temporary shopping ban


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Good Morning all!!!!
> 
> *Scrazy*, those would make for a pretty work shoe... I am trying a temporary shopping ban


 
we are in this ban together!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Yay *Dezy*!!!!  and this  but a little of this  too......


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

make that three... I went a little crazy yesterday. And Bella is an enabler


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hahahaha totally! 
We have a wedding on April 30th, think it will be the debut for my RG Maniacs!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> make that three... I went a little crazy yesterday. And Bella is an enabler



Hey!!! How come I always get the blame  (sometimes it's true )


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hahahaha totally!
> We have a wedding on April 30th, think it will be the debut for my RG Maniacs!!!



Ohhh, they will be a fabulous shoe for a wedding outfit! 

The first sunny day we have, they are going out!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Hey!!! How come I always get the blame  (sometimes it's true )



no, in this case it's profound gratitude from me (and screams of pain from my bank account that I'm dutifully ignoring)


----------



## sammix3

Ok ladies, just snatched up the last pair of rose gold maniacs in sz 36 at Nordstrom Michigan Ave. Thanks so much for the tip Bella! This will be my first pair of BAs so hope it works out 

By the way, does that scrunchy band in the back bother the back of your feet?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Sammi*!!! Congrats on your rose golds... looking forward to pics! The heel grip strap does not bother me at all...


----------



## natassha68

If it does bother you, and can easily snip it right off


----------



## natassha68

BellaShoes said:


> The lovely *natassha* just let me know... BG recieved the *nude maniac 140* today!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Natassha*, have you sniped the strip before? I am terrified to do so...


----------



## natassha68

Yes, with Christian, not Brian yet


----------



## BellaShoes

HOLY DRAMA BATMAN!!!!

Lovely seller is selling her Drama 140mm Size 40 for $549!!!

Keep checking the link until it's active!

*Rare & HTF Brian Atwood Drama 140 Pumps Size 40 
*
http://www.bonanza.com/items/search?q[only_title]=0&q[search_term]=Rare+&+HTF


----------



## Posh23

Bella:  Would the Drama 140s work on someone who usually wears a size 39?  I don't really own many designer shoes (kinda new to it all... I just graduated from college and was living on a student salary ) but I do own the YSL Tribtoo pumps and I have a 39.  Would the Dramas be too big?


----------



## BellaShoes

What is your US size? I am a 8.5 which equates to a 39 EU and I size up .5 size in 140mm Atwoods so I take a 39.5.

I think the size 40 would be best for a US 9.. so what's your US size?


----------



## Posh23

I actually am a US 9...


----------



## meaghan<3

*From a Fabulous Seller:

$250 - NO BIDS - Ending in 1 HOUR?!?!?!??!

Brian Atwood *Watermark Suede PUMP* Black Sz 39 *TPF**

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5737&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1179wt_1141

I hope a tpfer can grab these!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Posh23 said:


> I actually am a US 9...



I think they might just work for you, you are a half size bigger than me... and they are a steal!


----------



## Posh23

Bella:  Thanks for your help!  Do you know if they are new or pre-loved?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

meaghan<3 said:


> *From a Fabulous Seller:
> 
> $250 - NO BIDS - Ending in 1 HOUR?!?!?!??!
> 
> Brian Atwood *Watermark Suede PUMP* Black Sz 39 *TPF**
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5737&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1179wt_1141
> 
> I hope a tpfer can grab these!!!!!



That is a great deal - Yoogi's has that shoe for like, $349 I think, maybe more.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> HOLY DRAMA BATMAN!!!!
> 
> Lovely seller is selling her Drama 140mm Size 40 for $549!!!
> 
> Keep checking the link until it's active!
> 
> *Rare & HTF Brian Atwood Drama 140 Pumps Size 40
> *
> http://www.bonanza.com/items/search?q[only_title]=0&q[search_term]=Rare+&+HTF



I think I'd sell my kids and throw my husband in as a freebie for that shoe


----------



## Posh23

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think I'd sell my kids and throw my husband in as a freebie for that shoe


 
:lolots: Too funny!  But they are so fabulous!


----------



## Posh23

I honestly think that after all the drama the _Dramas_ caused (sorry for the horrible pun) they should do a re-issue of them!  Especially the 140s


----------



## sammix3

So what happens when you snip them? Sorry I'm so clueless


----------



## BellaShoes

Posh23 said:


> Bella:  Thanks for your help!  Do you know if they are new or pre-loved?



I think new...


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think I'd sell my kids and throw my husband in as a freebie for that shoe


:lolots: I never found my size in the 140 so I pulled the trigger on the 120mm when I had the chance! Kept my hubby and my kids (cats)


----------



## BellaShoes

sammix3 said:


> So what happens when you snip them? Sorry I'm so clueless



Honestly, I think they are only a heel grip.


----------



## Posh23

Thanks Bella!  Not to bother you again but will they be going up soon?


----------



## BellaShoes

I think Bonanzle takes a couple hours.... :reading:


----------



## BellaShoes

My Rose Golds are coming tomorrow!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Posh23

Thanks Bella for all of your help!  Now to convice my fiance that they are beyond worth it! 

Can't wait for Rose Gold modeling pics!  They're so pretty!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: I never found my size in the 140 so I pulled the trigger on the 120mm when I had the chance! Kept my hubby and my kids (cats)



I'm getting ready to throw him out of the window. I'm at my laptop and he says I never look that serious... and keeps making stupid jokes like, "babe, the house across the street is on fire," trying to lure me away from it. NOT HAPPENING


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> My Rose Golds are coming tomorrow!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeee!



Do you have a plan on where you're going to wear them? I have plans for every pair of shoes I ordered this weekend (wink wink, nudge nudge) -- I build my life around clothes. It's pathetic


----------



## Posh23

Oohh Schnauzer any new Atwoods coming your way?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

one pair of Niki boots and then four pairs of Louboutins. I got a little carried away...


----------



## BellaShoes

I need it to stop raining first... once it does... wherever I am going that first dry day; I am going to in my Rose Golds! Grocery store, gym, work... don't care


----------



## Posh23

Schnauzer:  Fabulous!  Wear them all in great health!

Bella: They would be great for the gym!   They might actually give more motivation than a bikini!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> I need it to stop raining first... once it does... wherever I am going that first dry day; I am going to in my Rose Golds! Grocery store, gym, work... don't care



Well, they - and you - will be fabulous anywhere you go  You have great style -- I was looking at your photos on the McQueen thread.. just gorgeous. Love it


----------



## Posh23

Schnauzer:  Please let me know if you get my PM... it was my first one (I'm new here) and I want to make sure I did it correctly!  Congrats on your new shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, they - and you - will be fabulous anywhere you go  You have great style -- I was looking at your photos on the McQueen thread.. just gorgeous. Love it



Thank you for such kind words Schnauzer... We have are fabulous group of ladies here 

Congrats on the Dramas. You will adore them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Posh23 said:


> Schnauzer:  Please let me know if you get my PM... it was my first one (I'm new here) and I want to make sure I did it correctly!  Congrats on your new shoes!



Received your PM - thanks so much for your understanding! I'll let you know how they fit

Bella - thanks again for the heads up on the Dramas and for the Louboutins. I'm ecstatic


----------



## Posh23

*xxxxxxx Not allowed*
Bella: thanks for posting all of the info on them!  If you come across another pair around that size please let me know!


----------



## BellaShoes

Friendly reminder: tPF allows us to post info on auctions or sales (not our own) but we cannot talk about buying, selling, 'taking off hands', etc when it comes to your own shoes as this chat is against tPF rules....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, just snatched up the last pair of rose gold maniacs in sz 36 at Nordstrom Michigan Ave. Thanks so much for the tip Bella! This will be my first pair of BAs so hope it works out
> 
> By the way, does that scrunchy band in the back bother the back of your feet?


 
congrats *sammix3 *!!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

Finally some rose gold action shots! Now that I've seen all ur modeling shots I'm ready to pull the trigger! 

I also snatched the pair of Dante from intermix!!! Hope they come soon!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> Finally some rose gold action shots! Now that I've seen all ur modeling shots I'm ready to pull the trigger!
> 
> I also snatched the pair of Dante from intermix!!! Hope they come soon!!!



Congrats on both Windelynn! It feels like after a short hiatus, the thread is coming alive (with the sound of muuuuuuuusiiiiiic) with modeling shots and excited soon-to-be owners. I know I'm one


----------



## GlamazingGrace

sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, just snatched up the last pair of rose gold maniacs in sz 36 at Nordstrom Michigan Ave. Thanks so much for the tip Bella! This will be my first pair of BAs so hope it works out
> 
> *By the way, does that scrunchy band in the back bother the back of your feet?*



Congratulations! Score yet another for Chicago Nordies! lol 

Oh and the band doesn't bother me. I didn't even initially notice it was there.


----------



## GlamazingGrace

Okay, press pause and rewind. 







 I haven't even worn these shoes outside of my living room yet. Even if I had, that shouldn't happen. Given, I should have paid a bit more attention. I didn't even notice the band in the back of the shoes before they were mentioned here. But...what the deuce? Is this fixable or am I paying another visit to Nordstrom?


----------



## Windelynn

GlamazingGrace said:


> Okay, press pause and rewind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even worn these shoes outside of my living room yet. Even if I had, that shouldn't happen. Given, I should have paid a bit more attention. I didn't even notice the band in the back of the shoes before they were mentioned here. But...what the deuce? Is this fixable or am I paying another visit to Nordstrom?



oh no!!! thats terrible!!!! maybe Nordies can do something about it??


----------



## sammix3

Grace - you have to bring them back! That's terrible!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I know a lot of us bought the Dante from Intermix... do you know they now have a $50 off $300 promotion?! Just read about it on the Deals & Steals forum.


----------



## Posh23

Where is Bella with her Rose Golds??  I can't wait to see her fabulous pics!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Posh23 said:


> Where is Bella with her Rose Golds??  I can't wait to see her fabulous pics!



Probably being fabulous away from the computer... Maybe it stopped raining and she got a chance to take them for a walk 

I, on the other hand, managed to score an awesome late-season flu and now feel like a stuffed turkey - so I'm in bed with the dogs and my laptop and the weather outside is beautiful!


----------



## Posh23

Aww.. get well soon Schnauzer!


----------



## batwoodfan

Ladies!  I am dying over all the RG arrivals and the rest of the BA news!  Love it all!  Still waiting on news from BG...


----------



## GlamazingGrace

Windelynn said:


> oh no!!! thats terrible!!!! maybe Nordies can do something about it??



I took them back to Nordies and they're going to get them repaired free of charge, thank goodness. My babies should be back home soon.


----------



## batwoodfan

^ Phew!


----------



## may3545

I haven't heard a word back from Saks about my Rose Gold preorder... sigh. I want them =(


----------



## michellejy

It's so nice to see the rose gold modeling pictures, finally. 

I'm glad I wasn't on here when those Dramas popped up. I'd be tempted to try to make them work, and I keep promising myself I won't buy shoes that aren't the right size no matter how gorgeous they are. (Let's all pretend I haven't saved a pair of size 40 Miu Mius in my eBay watch list, okay?)


----------



## Posh23

I think we should all campaign for Brian Atwood official site e-commerce and a re-issue of the Dramas and smoke nude Maniacs!  Oh, wouldn't that be wonderful


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> It's so nice to see the rose gold modeling pictures, finally.
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't on here when those Dramas popped up. I'd be tempted to try to make them work, and *I keep promising myself I won't buy shoes that aren't the right size no matter how gorgeous they are*. (Let's all pretend I haven't saved a pair of size 40 Miu Mius in my eBay watch list, okay?)



Yeah, me too... and then I buy size 40 dramas and - get this - size 40.5 Louboutins... but they were PERFECT and I'm determined to make them fit. I'll stuff them if I have to


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Posh23 said:


> I think we should all campaign for Brian Atwood official site e-commerce and a re-issue of the Dramas and smoke nude Maniacs!  Oh, wouldn't that be wonderful



YES! Count me on that list. Bella has twittered with him before - maybe she can be the official spokesperson as they now have a history together


----------



## sammix3

Oh Bella where are you and your rose gold maniacs??? I need to see modeling pics!


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I know a lot of us bought the Dante from Intermix... do you know they now have a $50 off $300 promotion?! Just read about it on the Deals & Steals forum.



Idk about anyone else, but I had such horrific experiences with Intermix... They could offer me a 100% off coupon and I wouldn't order from them.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Idk about anyone else, but I had such horrific experiences with Intermix... They could offer me a 100% off coupon and I wouldn't order from them.



What happened?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> What happened?



Ugh. I'll spare you guys the details, but let's just say they *still* owe me money.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Ugh. I'll spare you guys the details, but let's just say they *still* owe me money.



Oh come on, don't leave us hanging  Spill! (And have you tried a chargeback with your CC company?)


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh come on, don't leave us hanging  Spill! (And have you tried a chargeback with your CC company?)



Lol. I truly do not want to hijack the BA thread, but I just want to put it out there as a warning to those who may be considering purchasing from Intermix that I had a heck of a time with them - on two separate occasions. 

There are ladies who have purchased from Intermix with no issues, I'm just not one of them.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I think it's important to warn people - I'd want to know if it was me and I've ordered from them before and was thinking about doing it again if I find another shoe I really love...

I received the Brian Atwood Nikki in Bronzo Suede - they're VERY CUTE! Bella, you were right! I ordered 39.5 but I think I should've gone 40 - maybe even 40.5 - because they're tight. DEFINITELY not possible to wear them with a sock. Also, and this is just a side note - these shoes take FOREVER to put on. Not ones to wear when you're going shoe-shopping


----------



## babyontheway

:couch: Bella- did you get RG yet????


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Yeah, me too... and then I buy size 40 dramas and - get this - size 40.5 Louboutins... but they were PERFECT and I'm determined to make them fit. I'll stuff them if I have to



Well, at least they are closed toe shoes so stuffing them is an option. The ones I like are peep toes.


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I think it's important to warn people - I'd want to know if it was me and I've ordered from them before and was thinking about doing it again if I find another shoe I really love...
> 
> I received the Brian Atwood Nikki in Bronzo Suede - they're VERY CUTE! Bella, you were right! I ordered 39.5 but I think I should've gone 40 - maybe even 40.5 - because they're tight. DEFINITELY not possible to wear them with a sock. Also, and this is just a side note - these shoes take FOREVER to put on. Not ones to wear when you're going shoe-shopping



Ooh, I want to see.

I'm hopeless when it comes to ordering boots. I never manage to get the right size.


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> :couch: Bella- did you get RG yet????


----------



## BellaShoes

Alas...... they have arrived.

These are super quick pics as I just walked in the door from work but had to share...

Proper pics will come tomorrow afternoon!

For now.... My Rose Gold Maniac 120mm 

(oddly, these seem to fit a touch bigger than my other 120mm's?)











A quick shot of my RG's with my slacks today... this particular style has way too wide of a leg but for color reference.


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Alas...... they have arrived.
> 
> These are super quick pics as I just walked in the door from work but had to share...
> 
> Proper pics will come tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> For now.... My Rose Gold Maniac 120mm
> 
> (oddly, these seem to fit a touch bigger than my other 120mm's?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of my RG's with my slacks today... this particular style has way too wide of a leg but for color reference.


----------



## michellejy

Bella - I'm so happy you finally got them since you've been lusting after them forever. You mentioned they seem a bit big. What size did you get?


----------



## Posh23

Bella:  They are stunning on you!  Wear them in fabulous health!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Alas...... they have arrived.
> 
> These are super quick pics as I just walked in the door from work but had to share...
> 
> Proper pics will come tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> For now.... My Rose Gold Maniac 120mm
> 
> (oddly, these seem to fit a touch bigger than my other 120mm's?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of my RG's with my slacks today... this particular style has way too wide of a leg but for color reference.



 BEAUTIFUL! I bet I know which shoes you're wearing tomorrow


----------



## sammix3

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see what you pair them with tomorrow. ah I can't wait to get mine I haven't received shipping confirmation from nordstrom yet so hopefully tomorrow I'll get it


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella they are TDF! Congrats!!!!! Mine were shipped from BG but haven't arrived yet


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much lkrp, michelle, posh and schnauzer!!! 

*michelle*, I took my TTS as they are 120mm, 39.

*Schnauzer*... I think it will be raining tomorrow


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks sammi and spurs!!

Spurs, did you get the 140mm?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I have no idea, I was so excited when they called I forgot to ask.  I guess I'll be suprised either way


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> *Schnauzer*... I think it will be raining tomorrow



Maybe wear a different pair and quickly change when you get inside? As for me, I love playing with new toys as soon as I get them (in fact, playing with the iPad2 as.we.speak.) so I don't know how you can resist wearing them after waiting so long to get them! That takes super-human resolve that I just don't have 

Either way, super excited for you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Schnauzer!!!

Spurs, you're funny!!! You have no idea what heel height?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... what I wouldn't give to have my foot fit into this gorgeous baby: NIB Atwood Cognac Tan Maniac 140mm - $399 OBO (size 35.5 / 5.5). I could chop off my toes and my foot still wouldn't make it.


----------



## BellaShoes

GlamazingGrace said:


> Okay, press pause and rewind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even worn these shoes outside of my living room yet. Even if I had, that shouldn't happen. Given, I should have paid a bit more attention. I didn't even notice the band in the back of the shoes before they were mentioned here. But...what the deuce? Is this fixable or am I paying another visit to Nordstrom?



Crap! It looks like the leather just peeled from the heel... fixable but take it to Nordies.


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... what I wouldn't give to have my foot fit into this gorgeous baby: NIB Atwood Cognac Tan Maniac 140mm - $399 OBO (size 35.5 / 5.5). I could chop off my toes and my foot still wouldn't make it.



Little teen tiny feet!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bbbbeeelllaaaaaa! *they are gorgeous! love them so much! can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank yoooooooou _dezzzzzzyyyyyy_!!!!! We have been in this thing together, from rumor to fruition!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

I really don't lol but I will let you know as soon as they arrive!!!!! Which feels like it may be forever....


----------



## may3545

Bella they look gorgeous! I'm still waiting to hear from Saks... They said 25th, but no shipment confirmation yet. Sigh.


----------



## jeshika

where are my rose golds?


----------



## BellaShoes

*May*, I went on live chat and cancelled my order today. They said they have no idea when they are coming in.... no further updates. I hope they arrive soon for you!


----------



## may3545

Thanks Bella, I'm so disheartened... but still hopeful. I will ogle yours in the meantime.


----------



## AmyNJacob

I am still going to keep my fingers crossed that they are shipped from Saks before March 25th.  This long wait is SO annoying!  I would have cancelled my Saks order and ordered through NAP, but I used the 10% welcome code to get these shoes so the price difference was about $90.


----------



## Windelynn

Bella beautifulllllll as usuall!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella - I called just for you and they are 140mm... But they won't be in my home until Thursday


----------



## jenayb

*Bella* your RGs are ahhhhhhmazing! 

Why didn't I preorder these? 

ETA: How are we sizing on the 140s...??? BG.com looks ilke the 140 on the RGM?


----------



## AmyNJacob

I spoke with someone on live chat today at Saks and they said that the RG maniacs should be available in store on or before 03/25/11.  The shoes will be available online on or before 04/09/11.  I placed my pre-order on 03/02 so I hope I get them before 04/09!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!!!!! *Spurs*, the 140mm will be gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Although I did not wear them today, this is what they would have looked like had it not been raining...

Grey Strong Shoulder Blazer from Express
Grey cigarette slacks from VS
Miu Miu Patchwork Hobo
and my Rose Gold Maniacs!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thanks Bella, I've never had 140 in BA, plenty in CL though.  And btw I'm still dying over yours!!!!!


----------



## babyontheway

*reminding myself to breath*
OMG- Bella they are stunning!  I was getting nervous because some of the pics I have seen look darker, but after seeing yours I can relax, they are truly amazing!!!!!
I wonder if I should cancel my preorder from Shoe Inn and go with NAP



BellaShoes said:


> Alas...... they have arrived.
> 
> These are super quick pics as I just walked in the door from work but had to share...
> 
> Proper pics will come tomorrow afternoon!
> 
> For now.... My Rose Gold Maniac 120mm
> 
> (oddly, these seem to fit a touch bigger than my other 120mm's?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of my RG's with my slacks today... this particular style has way too wide of a leg but for color reference.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Although I did not wear them today, this is what they would have looked like had it not been raining...
> 
> Grey Strong Shoulder Blazer from Express
> Grey cigarette slacks from VS
> Miu Miu Patchwork Hobo
> and my Rose Gold Maniacs!



Beautiful! Congratulations on your new babies  You look great - very professional!


----------



## may3545

AmyNJacob said:


> I spoke with someone on live chat today at Saks and they said that the RG maniacs should be available in store on or before 03/25/11.  The shoes will be available online on or before 04/09/11.  I placed my pre-order on 03/02 so I hope I get them before 04/09!




Ohh man that's forever! LOL. I hope it's closer to March 25th than April 9th. Gah I need to break them in before I wear them to a friend's wedding in mid April!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats on the RG ladies  

Bella, you look fab! 

Is anyone else wondering why the S/S 2011 collection isn't up on his site yet? I want to see all the goodies! I tweeted him asking about it, I wonder if I'll get a response.


----------



## BellaShoes

babyontheway said:


> *reminding myself to breath*
> OMG- Bella they are stunning!  I was getting nervous because some of the pics I have seen look darker, but after seeing yours I can relax, they are truly amazing!!!!!
> I wonder if I should cancel my preorder from Shoe Inn and go with NAP



Thank you!!! You better check with ShoeIn, I called them Monday and they are so upset but the multiple delays; they may cancel the order all together!


----------



## BellaShoes

SpursGirlJen said:


> Thanks Bella, I've never had 140 in BA, plenty in CL though.  And btw I'm still dying over yours!!!!!



*Jen*, I have the Powers (Purple and Nude) Maniac Nude, Maniac Tan, Harrison, Fiona, Helix, Barretta all in 140mm... I needed a 120mm.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much schnauzer and ladylouboutin!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Wow Bella your collection amazes me!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

DecadesTwo has two pre-owned Brian Atwoods for sale: 

Size 37 Gold Metallic Peep Toe - $190

and Burgundy Suede Booties, size 39.5 - $270

I was seriously considering the burgundy booties but have no clue what I'd wear them with...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I googled... it's the Vera bootie


----------



## NANI1972

*Bella**Congrats on the RGMs! Yet another fabulous addition to the BA arsenal that you have acquired.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Jen and Nani!!!!

I forgot to mention.... I also have the Alison which is a 140mm.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Although I did not wear them today, this is what they would have looked like had it not been raining...
> 
> Grey Strong Shoulder Blazer from Express
> Grey cigarette slacks from VS
> Miu Miu Patchwork Hobo
> and my Rose Gold Maniacs!


 
LOVE it!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Loved your picks to go with rose gold Bella!

Since we have crazy rainy season in the bay area, I would like to know what shoes you ladies wear when its rainy. It doesn't have to be BA.


----------



## batwoodfan

SpursGirlJen said:


> Bella they are TDF! Congrats!!!!! Mine were shipped from BG but haven't arrived yet



Congrats!  Did you order from BG online or from the store?  Who did you call to find out about the heel height?  Online customer service or the store?  TIA!!!


----------



## Windelynn

Bella has the most spectacular BA shoe collection here..lol


----------



## michellejy

^ That's why Mr. Atwood loooooves her.


----------



## natassha68

I was told twice that BG or bg.com and the US for that matter have NOT received the order of RG Maniac 140's, must be some sort of misunderstanding, I did receive my Nude maniac 140's today  from BG's, so when I did, my SA called to make sure I loved them and I concurred with her that BG has not received rose gold's in 140 as of yet.





batwoodfan said:


> Congrats!  Did you order from BG online or from the store?  Who did you call to find out about the heel height?  Online customer service or the store?  TIA!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

So I finally wore the BA Nikki Bronzo Suede military booties today to the Prada Trunk Show (meh) at Saks -- 






I had my whole military chic look going, including Gucci dog tags from like 4 years ago that I dug up just for the occasion


----------



## Windelynn

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So I finally wore the BA Nikki Bronzo Suede military booties today to the Prada Trunk Show (meh) at Saks --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my whole military chic look going, including Gucci dog tags from like 4 years ago that I dug up just for the occasion



lovw the outfit


----------



## natassha68

On fire!!!!!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So I finally wore the BA Nikki Bronzo Suede military booties today to the Prada Trunk Show (meh) at Saks --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my whole military chic look going, including Gucci dog tags from like 4 years ago that I dug up just for the occasion


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Thanks Windelyn! It was fun but they chewed up my feet! I hope I break them in soon! I'm afraid I won't be able to wear heels tomorrow and it's a big day for me - picking up the Watersnake Daffodiles


----------



## yazziestarr

Congrats on the RG maniacs *Bella *and *chloegirl*! They look lovely on you both. Hope the rest of you guys who are waiting get them soon!

*Schnauzer *you look awsome! love the outfit!


----------



## yazziestarr

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thanks Windelyn! It was fun but they chewed up my feet! I hope I break them in soon! I'm afraid I won't be able to wear heels tomorrow and it's a big day for me - picking up the* Watersnake Daffodiles *


*
* 
 are you getting the silver/black WS?!?!!? they are gonna be sooo hot!!! I loooooove them!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Natassha, Yazziestarr - thank you! I really appreciate your kind words!!


----------



## michellejy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So I finally wore the BA Nikki Bronzo Suede military booties today to the Prada Trunk Show (meh) at Saks --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my whole military chic look going, including Gucci dog tags from like 4 years ago that I dug up just for the occasion



Love the boots. Love the whole outfit.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> [/B]
> are you getting the silver/black WS?!?!!? they are gonna be sooo hot!!! I loooooove them!



Yes, I'm going to sleep on it (big decision for my bank account) but I'm pretty sure I'm going back tomorrow! I tried them on and fell in love... And they are SO comfortable! And March 24, 25, and 26 double points on Saks shoes purchases 

Sorry for the off topic - Back to gorgeous Brian Atwoods!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

michellejy said:


> Love the boots. Love the whole outfit.



Thank you my koi-loving friend  your turn! Where are those Miu Miu's?!


----------



## michellejy

^ I was thinking about starting a Miu Miu shoe thread but I wasn't sure if it would just get moved into the Miu Miu subforum.

On the Brian Atwood topic, I did a post about him on my shoe blog today and used the photos of my Dantes and Harrisons. 

By the way, anyone who wears a 37, there is a pair of pony hair leopard Maniacs with a $289 BIN. I so wish they were my size.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Leopard-Pony-Hair-Maniac-120-Size-37-7-/320675601883?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aa9c15ddb


----------



## babyontheway

SC  the Nikki's were made for that outfit!  You look great!  


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So I finally wore the BA Nikki Bronzo Suede military booties today to the Prada Trunk Show (meh) at Saks --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my whole military chic look going, including Gucci dog tags from like 4 years ago that I dug up just for the occasion


----------



## babyontheway

time for another thread????  5,000 posts


----------



## dallas

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So I finally wore the BA Nikki Bronzo Suede military booties today to the Prada Trunk Show (meh) at Saks --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my whole military chic look going, including Gucci dog tags from like 4 years ago that I dug up just for the occasion



Fabulous!


----------



## batwoodfan

natassha68 said:


> I was told twice that BG or bg.com and the US for that matter have NOT received the order of RG Maniac 140's, must be some sort of misunderstanding, I did receive my Nude maniac 140's today  from BG's, so when I did, my SA called to make sure I loved them and I concurred with her that BG has not received rose gold's in 140 as of yet.



Congrats on your new BAs!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!  If you have time, a comparison shot with your Nude Smoke Maniacs would be great to see!  TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Schnauzer* love your new Nikki boots!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Dallas, Baby, BatwoodFan - thank you very much! Very sweet!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

batwoodfan said:


> Congrats!  Did you order from BG online or from the store?  Who did you call to find out about the heel height?  Online customer service or the store?  TIA!!!


Thanks! I ordered from the store and called the store for heel height.  They should be here tomorrow so I will verify and post once they arrive!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

will be happy to do so  stay tuned !





batwoodfan said:


> Congrats on your new BAs!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!  If you have time, a comparison shot with your Nude Smoke Maniacs would be great to see!  TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

:couch: can't wait!  You and I are shoe-twins with the Nude Smokes!

I also got some news from BG... sounds like they did receive part of their Maniac RG order but not all - i.e. not my size yet


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *dezy, sammi, windelynn* and *michelle*!!

*schnauzer*, love your whole look!


----------



## batwoodfan

Whoops! Forgot to offer up my LOVE for your new RGs *Bella*!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks batwood!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

^ 

Sounds like *jeshika* and I and our tiny feet are stuck waiting for our RGs!

Plus- NAP is a blink of an eye from being sold out!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much *dezy, sammi, windelynn* and *michelle*!!
> 
> *schnauzer*, love your whole look!



Thanks Bella! If my feet are sufficiently recovered, I think I'm going to wear those gorgeous Biancas tomorrow  I LOVE-LOVE-LOVE-LOVE them  AAAAND - if everything goes well - the Drama should arrive tomorrow as well  Thursday is a wonderful day for shoes


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Schnauzer- you must post pics!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ohhh *schnauzer*! Looking forward to pics!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Bryce Dallas Howard in RG's!


----------



## michellejy

^ I could have sworn I'd read someplace that she was the new spokesperson for Kate Spade. I may have the wrong brand though.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, here she is on the side of a building in NYC!


----------



## may3545

Another email from Saks... another push to ship by March 31st for the RGs. GAH!


----------



## AmyNJacob

may3545 said:


> Another email from Saks... another push to ship by March 31st for the RGs. GAH!


 
Got the same email!  Im so annoyed!  I was hoping to get them before a baby shower I am going to.


----------



## natassha68

Oooooo,, did they???, cant wait to see someone modeling them then 


batwoodfan said:


> :couch: can't wait! You and I are shoe-twins with the Nude Smokes!
> 
> I also got some news from BG... sounds like they did receive part of their Maniac RG order but not all - i.e. not my size yet


----------



## natassha68

OOOOOooo  please post modeling pix, would you !!!!!!!





SpursGirlJen said:


> Bella - I called just for you and they are 140mm... But they won't be in my home until Thursday


----------



## angelcove

Can someone pls confirm??  Maniac 120 TTS, Maniac 140 1/2 size up??
Are the 140mm comfortable?  I loooove the look of 140 but just concerned abt comfort level.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Update: I JUST got the call( from BG's) that the RG Maniac 140's (the rest of them) have arrived  ask for Jennifer


----------



## natassha68

here are the comparision pics of the Nude Smoke 140's & the Nude Cappachino 140's as requested


----------



## michellejy

Ooh thank you for the comparison photos. There's a pretty significant color difference, unlike the nude shades by most designers.


----------



## couturequeen

love that cappachino


----------



## yazziestarr

angelcove said:


> Can someone pls confirm??  Maniac 120 TTS, Maniac 140 1/2 size up??
> Are the 140mm comfortable?  I loooove the look of 140 but just concerned abt comfort level.  Thank you!!!!


yes for the maniacs sizing this is the consensus. I think BA does the most comfortable 140s


----------



## lovechanel920

The smoke nudes are gorgeous.


----------



## BellaShoes

^that is truly disturbing... they are full blown knock offs, not 'inspired by'


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> The smoke nudes are gorgeous.



.... you're making me so impatient for the USPS guy to finally come! They get here today


----------



## natassha68

Here is a shot of the cappochino's


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

natassha68 said:


> Here is a shot of the cappochino's



They're beautiful - just a gorgeous shoe (and nice legs, too!)


----------



## michellejy

lovechanel920 said:


> The smoke nudes are gorgeous.





BellaShoes said:


> ^that is truly disturbing... they are full blown knock offs, not 'inspired by'



I'm surprised he didn't do a hidden platform as well, just to make the design rip off complete.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hi Ladies, sorry for the quick post and terrible pics but my RGs arrived!

To answer a few of the questions...they are 140mm from BG, I got them 1/2 size up (although they are a tad big but not much), and they are very comfortable (much more so than my Biancas).

BTW, Natassha, LOVE the NUDES!!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats in your 140 rose gold maniacs Jen! I can't wait to get my 120 from nordstrom.. it is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. Ground shipping is so slow!!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you !!!, and Im sooo happy you posted the RG's, they are delish !!!!!, I cant wait to get mine !!!!!!.... enjoy them, they are gorgeous on you !!


----------



## BellaShoes

JEN!!! They are fantastic! Congrats!!!! You will find the Atwood 140mm's a lot easier than CL 140mm.


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot believe Saks has delayed their RG, again! March 31st!!! Ghhezzzz!


----------



## Windelynn

natascha - love the nudes!!!!
spurs jen - wow those rose gold look fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Thanks so much Sammix, Natassha, Bella and Windelynn!!!!!

Sammix- that's how I felt, shipping took forever!  Hopefully yours will come soon! 

Natassha I hope you get yours soon! Can't wait to see them!!!!!

OMG Bella you are absolutely right! I love BA 140s!  Well I love the BA 120s too so I think I just love BA no matter what


----------



## BellaShoes

*Lovely Ladies of Brian Atwood.... I am requesting our Mod's close our thread so we may begin a new... #5122 posts is fabulous!!!*

*NEW THREAD*: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...an-atwood-shoes-bags-671846.html#post18450089


----------

